# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SPLITU

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u SPLITU
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog     topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje     ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat  ćemo    brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u  tome  biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na  ovoj  temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne  informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

Kopiram stare uvodne postove*, ali zaista vas molim da nam javite nove podatke, da izbacimo zastarjele, a stavimo ažurirane...da svatko već pri otvaranju prvog posta moće naći osnovne info. Molim vas i za  podatke o Firulama.* 




> PRETRAGE U SPLITU
> 
> SPERMIOGRAM
> HZZO - radi se na Humanoj. Uputnicu daje njegov  doktor opće prakse. Uzorak se daje do 11h a nalazi su   iza 13h.
> PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 300,00 kn, može se naručiti u bilo koje doba dana, nalazi za jedan sat.
> 
> PAPA TEST
> HZZO - Radi ga soc. ginekolog, nalazi za desetak dana (mislim da se  plati oko 80,00 kn da budu za desetak dana, inače se čekaju i 1 - 2 mj.)
> PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, za cijenu nisam sigurna.
> ...





> *Za Firule,* info koje smo dobili od jedne forumašice koja se tamo liječi (lipanj. 2011.)
> 
> Papa test sam platila 100kn da bi bio za 10 dana a bio je i brže (preko soc.gin)
> hsg se obavi odmah po prijemu u bolnicu ali se mora prethodno dogovorit s   doktorom (551-422) i sutradan se ide kući nakon vizite. 
> I inseminaciju rade dr.Šunj dr.Budimir i dr.Tandara a soc.gin.je taj koji uputi kod kojeg dr.
> e da progesteron se vadi na centralni lab.na firule do 9h a nalazi su u   roku 2-3 dana,beta se isto vadi tamo ali su nalazi isti dan oko13


*CITO:*
www.cito.hr

*CITO - cjenik:*
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

----------


## Kyra Ars

Ja sam friško iz postupka na KBC Split pa evo nekih informacija:

*MPO LIJEČNICI:* dr. Budimir, dr. Marušić, dr. Šunj i povremeno dr. Mršić
*EMBRIOLOG:* dr. Tandara

*tel.:* 021 551 422
Broj za naručivanje za konzultacije: 551 211, zvati samo izmedju *14-15*

*Dnevni raspored Odsjeka za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju*
(radi se svaki dan osim nedjelje, subota po potrebi)
*7.30* Primanje uzoraka sjemema za postupke MPO
*8-9* Folikulometrije
*9-12* Aspiracije folikula, ET i AIH
*13-14* Razgovor s pacijentima (telefonske obavijesti)
*14-15* Primanje terapije

Traži se vjenčani list (za bračne parove) ili od javnog bilježnika ovjerena izjava (za izvanbračne parove) ne stariji od godinu dana.

Traže se sve uobičajene pretrage za MPO. Između ostalog:
- serološki testovi (HIV i hepatitis) ne stariji od godinu dana: radi se na Higijenskom zavodu, Vukovarska 46A, Split
- hormonske pretrage 2-5. dana ciklusa (FSH, LH, E2, A, SHBG, PRL, T, AMH, TSH) i P 21dc - svi se osim AMH rade na Nuklearnoj na Firulama do 8h (nalazi 3-15 dana, kako što), AMH se radi u Centralnom laboratiju, Firule do 10h (nalazi 15-30 dana)
- spermiogram se radi na Odjelu za humanu reprodukciju uz uputnicu i narucivanje do 10h, nalazi iza 13

Na aspiraciju se nosi vlastita spavaćica i ostajete dva sata na Odjelu, dobije se u venu nešto za smirenje.
Za folikulometrije je važno prije isprazniti mjehur (navodim to jer nigdje drugdje to nisam tako ozbiljno doživjela).

Evo za sada, ako se sjetim jos necega, dopisat cu.

Svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## sara10

*Kyra Ars* da li u bolnici treba biti pun mjehur za transfer? U Cita treba biti i to dosta.
Kod kojeg si dr. na Firule i jesi sada u čekanju bete ili?

I zanima me još folikulometrije su od 8-9, je li one stvarno počnu tada ili se to oduži?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Draga Sara,

za transfer se ne treba onako nalijevati kao u Cita, kaže sestra Zdenka da mjehur bude do pola pun. Što se folikulometrija tiče, ovisi o danu, o tome koji će doktor prvi krenuti s aspiracijama, a koji s FM. Ujutro dodju svi nešto iza 8 i počnu s radom... Ako je UZV zauzet, odvedu te u ambulantu, tako da sam ponekad bila gotova do 9 i 30. Znam da je, što se čekanja tiče, neusporedivo s Citom, ali jednostavno se pripremiš na to.
Ja sam kod dr. Budimira, odradili smo polustimulirani, vratili 2 embrija i sad čekam betu...do ponedjeljka...

U kojoj si ti fazi? 

Pozdrav

----------


## željkica

ja kad sam lani bila na firule folikulometrije nisu nikad počele prije 9.

*Kyra Ars*  :fige:  za beturinu!!!!!!!!

----------


## cvitka

[QUOTE=željkica;2525621]ja kad sam lani bila na firule folikulometrije nisu nikad počele prije 9.
Točno, svi dođemo oko 8 i onda čekaš i čekaš nekad bi bila gotova u 8:45 nekad 10;45 a jednom u podne užas (iza mene tri postupka)
ponekad su me za aspiraciju (kad je velika gužva)naručili i ranije u 6:30 npr. šta je meni i odgovaralo!
Ljekovi se izdaju svaki treći ponediljak u misecu!!!!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Željkice! Vidim da ti sitno brojiš, želim ti svu sreću!

Ovo za izdavanje lijekova zaista piše, međutim ne pridržavaju se toga. Ako si na rasporedu za taj mjesec i otvore ti protokol prije trećeg ponedjeljka, lijekove ćeš dobiti. Tako je meni bilo...

----------


## sara10

*Kyra Ars* ja ću u postupak iza N. godine. Isto sam kod dr. Budimira. To će mi biti prvi put na Firule, malo me ta čekanja dolje živciraju, al kao što kažeš pripremiš se na to.
Želim ti svu sreću da ti uspije ovaj postupak, brzo će ponedjeljak, al znam da je tebi daleko...
A koliko si imala folikula, a od toga js-a?

----------


## jojo

ja imam ista iskustva sa čekanjem kao i cvitka - nekad bi bila gotova u 8,45 a nekad tek oko 11 jer bi dr. imala hitan slučaj u rađaoni. ali sve u svemu nikakvih loših iskustava.

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Želim ti svu sreću da ti uspije ovaj postupak, brzo će ponedjeljak, al znam da je tebi daleko...
> A koliko si imala folikula, a od toga js-a?


Hvala ti, ah preživjet ću nekako do ponedjeljka...
Folikula sam imala 5, izvađene 4js, dvije se oplodile i dva embrija vratili (1osmostanični+1šestostanični). 

Firula sam se i ja bojala, stalno ih izbjegavala, na kraju je sve prošlo bez ikakve muke (samo me je transfer jako bolio, ali to je zbog mog zakrivljenog ušća maternice  :Smile: . Doktor mi je odličan, detaljan, pažljiv. Svi se rade, trude, nisam bila uskraćena ni za jednu informaciju, zadovoljna sam...
Pozdrav svima

----------


## sara10

> Firula sam se i ja bojala, stalno ih izbjegavala, na kraju je sve prošlo bez ikakve muke (samo me je transfer jako bolio, ali to je zbog mog zakrivljenog ušća maternice . Doktor mi je odličan, detaljan, pažljiv. Svi se rade, trude, nisam bila uskraćena ni za jednu informaciju, zadovoljna sam...
> Pozdrav svima


Ajde drago mi je ovo čuti.
Meni se isto dr. B. jako sviđa, mislim kao dr.

----------


## Kyra Ars

_...mislim kao dr..._ baš si me nasmijala  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma postovi o endometriju premješteni su na odgovarajuću temu Debljina endometrija...da nam barem prva stranica bude full informativna  :Smile:  Zahvaljujem na razumijevanju.

----------


## cvitka

Smin li ode pisati o simptomima i kad se šta osjeća, zanima me kako se druge žene osijećaju dok čekaju betu

----------


## željkica

> Smin li ode pisati o simptomima i kad se šta osjeća, zanima me kako se druge žene osijećaju dok čekaju betu


mislim da ne možeš imaš temu nakon transfera.

----------


## cvitka

> mislim da ne možeš imaš temu nakon transfera.


Hvala željkica poslušat ću te  :Smile: . prije smo pisali svašta !!
Bok živili!

----------


## Argente

Cure, obratite pažnju 
prvi post na ovoj temi:




> Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo brisati, također, bez upozorenja).


S teme "Pravila ponašanja na PDF-u Potpomognuta oplodnja"



> Tako imamo teme POTPOMOGNUTA NA SV. DUHU, POTPOMOGNUTA NA VV, POTPOMOGNUTA U VINOGRADSKOJ, POTPOMOGNUTA U PETROVOJ, POTPOMOGNUTA U KBC RIJEKA, POTPOMOGNUTA U KB OSIJEK.
> Nadalje imamo temu POTPOMOGNUTA U SPLITU, POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI I POTPOMOGNUTA U ČEŠKOJ na kojima se raspravlja o svim klinikama na tim lokacijama. 
> ...
> Također vas ponovno molimo da ove gore navedene topice ne koristite za chatanje, vibranje i razmjenu iskustava o vašem stanju - kako se sad osjećate, u kojoj ste fazi postupka i slično…Zbog toga nam se i događa da nam te tema začas imaju 30, 40 ili 50 stranica, te da na njima nitko ne može naći informaciju koja im treba. Čak ni vaše moderatorice nisu u stanju pronaći ono što im treba u nekom trenutku, a kamoli npr. novi korisnici i korisnice.
> 
> Tako za vibranje, podršku, razgovor o nekim fazama, stepenicama i osjećajima vezanim uz sam postupak koji je u tijeku ili u pripremu možete i dalje razmjenjivati na ODBROJAVANJU.
> Za specifičnosti vezane uz zasebne teme postoje druge teme…NAKON TRANSFERA, AZOO STATISTIKA, IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE itd. Ukoliko teme o vašem problemu nema, otvorite novu.


Opet sam selila na Odbrojavanje, s detaljima o postupcima nastavite tamo. Molim vas za suradnju jer stvarno nema smisla da vi pišete, a ja selim i upozoravam ili brišem. :\

----------


## cvitka

> Cure, obratite pažnju 
> prvi post na ovoj temi:
> 
> 
> 
> S teme "Pravila ponašanja na PDF-u Potpomognuta oplodnja"
> 
> 
> Opet sam selila na Odbrojavanje, s detaljima o postupcima nastavite tamo. Molim vas za suradnju jer stvarno nema smisla da vi pišete, a ja selim i upozoravam ili brišem. :\


Želite reći da se ode smiju samo davati informacije o klinikama, doktorima,  radno vrijeme... samo informacije koje su već tu na početku stranice ,jesam li u pravu, i nesmijem ulaziti u nikakav  opsežniji razgovor sa nekom  ženom npr.?
Ispravite me ako griješim, zahvaljujem!!

----------


## željkica

> Želite reći da se ode smiju samo davati informacije o klinikama, doktorima,  radno vrijeme... samo informacije koje su već tu na početku stranice ,jesam li u pravu, i nesmijem ulaziti u nikakav  opsežniji razgovor sa nekom  ženom npr.?
> Ispravite me ako griješim, zahvaljujem!!


Dobro pitanje to i mene zanima?glupo mi je da tu svoje sugrađanke i one koje ide u st na postupak nemogu pitat kako je prošlo i sve šta ide vezano za postupak.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Dobro pitanje to i mene zanima?glupo mi je da tu svoje sugrađanke i one koje ide u st na postupak nemogu pitat kako je prošlo i sve šta ide vezano za postupak.


Meni isto ništa nije jasno,zašto ne možemo o svemu razgovarati vezano uz mpo ali " u Splitu" kako i glasi naslov,evo recimo ja sam tebi nešto napisala ovdje a otišlo na odbrojavanje  :Shock: :-

----------


## LaraLana

pozdrav svima  :Bye:  
dali je itko od vas u zadnje vrijeme bio u cita na HSG pretragi??? ja to moram napraviti a tako me strah. iskustva!!?????

----------


## jojo

> Meni isto ništa nije jasno,zašto ne možemo o svemu razgovarati vezano uz mpo ali " u Splitu" kako i glasi naslov,evo recimo ja sam tebi nešto napisala ovdje a otišlo na odbrojavanje :-


I ja sam zeljkici nesto pisala pa je prebaceno na odbrojavanje tako da sad na svaki post dugo vazem jeli primjeren ili nije.

----------


## sara10

*Kyra Ars* je li pao koji testić za vikend? Sretno ti sutra, držim velike velike  :fige:  za betu!

Ne znam da li smijem ovo ovdje napisat ili će biti prebačeno na odbrojavanje.

Slažem se sa Željkicom, zašto ne bi mi sugrađanke koje idemo u postupak u našem gradu razmjenjivale iskustva na ovoj temi koja se i zove Potpom. u St-u. Bezveze mi je da sad moram razmišljat, ako nekoga želim pitat kako je, kolikiko je folikula i js-a dobila i sl., dal to moram na odbrojavanju pitat ili ovdje?

----------


## maca papucarica

> pozdrav svima  
> dali je itko od vas u zadnje vrijeme bio u cita na HSG pretragi??? ja to moram napraviti a tako me strah. iskustva!!?????


*LaraLana*, ja nisam bila u zadnje vrijeme, od mog HSG-a je prosla vec 1,5 godina ali bio je u Cita i nema te cega biti strah!
Da te ne lazem, nije ugodan niti bezbolan, ALI dobijes injekciju protiv bolova prije i medicinska ekipa se potrudi da se pretraga obavi sto brze tako da je i bol kratkog trajanja. 
Mene podjeca na jaci menstrualni grc u trajanju od kojih 30 sekundi. Stisnes zube, zastenjes i vec je gotovo!
Zelim ti srecu i uredan nalaz!

----------


## Argente

Sve piše u pravilima foruma (odnosno kopirala sam u postu #18, da se ne ponavljam opet).

Ovdje bi se trebalo pisati više o tehnikalijama, a na Odbrojavanju o emocijama.
Primjerice, ovdje pišete o standardnim procedurama na vašoj klinici, koji dr. vam je bio na pregledu, koje lijekove ste dobile, je li gužva; na Odbrojavanju kad vam je punkcija, da li vas je strah, podrška drugima...OK, možete i ovdje napisati koliko JS ste dobile, ali nakon svake folikulometrije pisati izvještaj o dimenzijama folikula, to je već za Odbrojavanje. Ma morate odvagnuti same, nije to baš tako strogo određeno da se smije samo o informacijama koje su već navedene u prva dva posta  :Smile:  Ako niste sigurne, pogledajte kako to trenutno izgleda na npr. VV, VG, Privatne i RI, tamo se uz sitnije korekcije dosta dobro drže ovih pravila.

Morate imati na umu da su Potpomognuta i Prije začeća jedini podforumi koji imaju svoj chat (tj. Odbrojavanja) i to su ujedno jedina mjesta na forumu gdje se to tolerira. Trudnice, majke, dojilje, autosjedalice, posvajanje, prehrana - nitko nema svoj chat, a za nas je učinjen ustupak jer smo "podrškasti" pdf inače informativnog foruma. Zato nije OK da se to zloupotrebljava i širi na sve teme, jer u suprotnom tema će se ključati.

----------


## LaraLana

hvala maca i hvala zeljkice.....divne ste  :Shy kiss: 
sve najbolje vam zelim  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Moja beta 0. Jednostavno ne ide pa ne ide... Hvala vam drage moje cure na podršci! Svima želim sreću!

----------


## željkica

KyraArs aaa bemti baš mi je žao  :Love:  šta reći........teško je!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Moja beta 0. Jednostavno ne ide pa ne ide... Hvala vam drage moje cure na podršci! Svima želim sreću!


Žao mi je,jako,jako....

----------


## cvitka

> Moja beta 0. Jednostavno ne ide pa ne ide... Hvala vam drage moje cure na podršci! Svima želim sreću!


Svaka riječ koju ti napišemo (čak pomalo i idu na živce) suvišna je ali znaj da bi se veselila tvojoj trudnoći kao svojoj bez obzira što te nikad nisam srela ni vidjela u životu, ako ti se plače -plači, ako ti se viče viči, ja bih se osjećala nekako TUPO nakon negativnog rezultata, čak bi se upitala jesam li normalna pa zašto ne plačem možda bi mi bilo lakše. Skupi razbacane dijelove duše srca čega god i kad budeš mogla idi opet, netko uspije iz prve a netko iz desetog puta..... Sretno ti u novom pokušaju!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Kyra Ars* puno mi je žao, draga  :Love:  znam koliko boli. Drži se , odtuguj i skupi snngu za dalje...

----------


## sara10

Cure, pacijentice dr. B., suta je on dežuran i moram so nega na dogovr, kada je najbolje da dođem s obzirom da je sutra dežuran? *Sretna1506??*

----------


## sara10

A koliko sam slova pojela "moram do njega na dogovor..."

----------


## sretna 1506

> Cure, pacijentice dr. B., suta je on dežuran i moram so nega na dogovr, kada je najbolje da dođem s obzirom da je sutra dežuran? *Sretna1506??*


Oko 14 sati,reci Zdenki da ga trebaš,ona će ga nazvati i on će doći.

----------


## sara10

Hvala Sretna, tako sam nekako i mislila (s obz. da je dežuran) pa da se ne moram vraćat na posa.

----------


## jojo

> Hvala Sretna, tako sam nekako i mislila (s obz. da je dežuran) pa da se ne moram vraćat na posa.


Mozes ga potrazit i u ambulanti, ja ga cesto vidim dole jer sam uvik utorkom na pregledu pa tako i sutra oko 1,15

----------


## jojo

Kyra, mila zao mi je. Volila bi da vam je svima ovo bija najlipsi Bozic

----------


## Samo žena

Pozdrav svima ukratko da opišem svoje iskustvo vezano za potpomognutu oplodnju u kbc split, nakon godinu ipo pokušavanja da zatrudnim prirodnim putem moj gin.me pošalje na konzultacije sa dr. Marušic u 4.mj ona mi detaljno opiše sta i kako da napravim koje pretrage ja a koje muž kojemu spermijogram nije bio bas naj naj tj 3.uzastopna.u 5.mj sam radila hsg i nalaz je bio uredan nakon toga sam opet imala termin kod dr. Marusic koja mi je predlozila inseminaciju. U 6.mj san pocela dklazit na folikulometrije svako drugi dan i nisu bile dobre vijesti naime folik nije rastak ni nakom 4uzv ali obda odjednom poceo i dosa na 1cm samo taj jedan folikul 22.dan.I onda sam dobila štopericu i dva dana nakon dogodio se postupak inseminacije na taj dan neznam ni ja kojim cudom muzev spermijogram je bio odlican dr. Tandara je bio odusevljen. Postupak je bezbolan i u moj slucaj uspjesan iz prvog puta, sada sam trudna 6mjeseci i ocekivamo nasu princezu u 3.mj!!!  :Smile:  
Svjesna sam da sam jedna od rjetkih i mogu zahvalit Bogu i osoblju odjela humane reorodukcije(dr. Marušić dr. Tandara sestra Zdenka) 
Svima zelim puno srece bas kao sta sam je imals i ja!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

Sara javi šta ste dogovorili,čula sam da u 1.mjesecu ne rade postupke,jel to istina?
Jojo ti nam javi da je sve u redu.
A di je Klara jel se ona javila nakon punkcije ili ??
Željkice jooooš malo i gotovo,neka prođe sve u redu,brzo i da maaaalo boli  :Smile: .
Svima sretno!

----------


## jojo

> Sara javi šta ste dogovorili,čula sam da u 1.mjesecu ne rade postupke,jel to istina?
> Jojo ti nam javi da je sve u redu.
> A di je Klara jel se ona javila nakon punkcije ili ??
> Željkice jooooš malo i gotovo,neka prođe sve u redu,brzo i da maaaalo boli .
> Svima sretno!


Meni su rekli da rade postupke i u 1. Ali od 6.1. Od 15.12 ih nema pa do 6.1.

----------


## jojo

> Pozdrav svima ukratko da opišem svoje iskustvo vezano za potpomognutu oplodnju u kbc split, nakon godinu ipo pokušavanja da zatrudnim prirodnim putem moj gin.me pošalje na konzultacije sa dr. Marušic u 4.mj ona mi detaljno opiše sta i kako da napravim koje pretrage ja a koje muž kojemu spermijogram nije bio bas naj naj tj 3.uzastopna.u 5.mj sam radila hsg i nalaz je bio uredan nakon toga sam opet imala termin kod dr. Marusic koja mi je predlozila inseminaciju. U 6.mj san pocela dklazit na folikulometrije svako drugi dan i nisu bile dobre vijesti naime folik nije rastak ni nakom 4uzv ali obda odjednom poceo i dosa na 1cm samo taj jedan folikul 22.dan.I onda sam dobila štopericu i dva dana nakon dogodio se postupak inseminacije na taj dan neznam ni ja kojim cudom muzev spermijogram je bio odlican dr. Tandara je bio odusevljen. Postupak je bezbolan i u moj slucaj uspjesan iz prvog puta, sada sam trudna 6mjeseci i ocekivamo nasu princezu u 3.mj!!!  
> Svjesna sam da sam jedna od rjetkih i mogu zahvalit Bogu i osoblju odjela humane reorodukcije(dr. Marušić dr. Tandara sestra Zdenka) 
> Svima zelim puno srece bas kao sta sam je imals i ja!!!!


Drago mi je da si se javila i da ima jos netko kome je uspilo iz prve i to u kbc-u.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Pozdrav svima ukratko da opišem svoje iskustvo vezano za potpomognutu oplodnju u kbc split, nakon godinu ipo pokušavanja da zatrudnim prirodnim putem moj gin.me pošalje na konzultacije sa dr. Marušic u 4.mj ona mi detaljno opiše sta i kako da napravim koje pretrage ja a koje muž kojemu spermijogram nije bio bas naj naj tj 3.uzastopna.u 5.mj sam radila hsg i nalaz je bio uredan nakon toga sam opet imala termin kod dr. Marusic koja mi je predlozila inseminaciju. U 6.mj san pocela dklazit na folikulometrije svako drugi dan i nisu bile dobre vijesti naime folik nije rastak ni nakom 4uzv ali obda odjednom poceo i dosa na 1cm samo taj jedan folikul 22.dan.I onda sam dobila štopericu i dva dana nakon dogodio se postupak inseminacije na taj dan neznam ni ja kojim cudom muzev spermijogram je bio odlican dr. Tandara je bio odusevljen. Postupak je bezbolan i u moj slucaj uspjesan iz prvog puta, sada sam trudna 6mjeseci i ocekivamo nasu princezu u 3.mj!!!  
> Svjesna sam da sam jedna od rjetkih i mogu zahvalit Bogu i osoblju odjela humane reorodukcije(dr. Marušić dr. Tandara sestra Zdenka) 
> Svima zelim puno srece bas kao sta sam je imals i ja!!!!


Baš mi je drago da ovo čuti,par puta se raspravljalo na ovom forumu o kbc Split kako nema nitko da je uspio i tad sam govorila da ima,da sam uspjela i ja i da znam još 3 osobno koje su uspjele,tako da svaka nova koja se javi daje nam vjetar u leđa da ćemo mi biti sljedeće koje ćemo uspjeti u kbc.

----------


## KLARA31

Kyra Ars drzi se.isplaci pa ponovno u postupak

----------


## jojo

Od nedavno je i dr. Mrsic dio Mpo tima u Kbc- u!

----------


## sara10

> Sara javi šta ste dogovorili,čula sam da u 1.mjesecu ne rade postupke,jel to istina?


Ajme ja kad dolje dođem, nema šanse da budem brzo gotova ispod dvi ure nikako. Došla sam u 14.20 (jojo nismo se uspile vidit jer kad sam ja došla na ambulanti nije bilo nikoga). Sestra Z. kaže da je u sali, da ima carski, a ja ga odlučila pričekat jer ne mogu opet prekosutra ujutro izostajat s posla. I tek u 4ipo on bio gotov i onda se kratko samo čuli, on zva na portu i momak sa porte me zvao na tel da mu se javim i uglavnom da u prvi misec dođem tjedan dana prije menge na uzv i onda će vidit oću li taj ciklus u postupak. Imam osjećaj da se samo vrtim u krug i nešto čekam. Deprimiraju me ta čekanja u bolnici, nije meni teško čekat nego uskladit sa poslom,  Reka je da ga nema do 06.01.

----------


## rozalija

Kyra žao mi je draga. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Što je ovdje tiho.....ima li tko u postupku ili se sprema, cito, kbc??

----------


## KLARA31

daaa,baš je tiho...
 crvenkapice jesi krenula u postupak?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Od nedavno je i dr. Mrsic dio Mpo tima u Kbc- u!


tko je  dr.  mrsic

klara   jos malo    :Smile:

----------


## jojo

dr. mršić je ginekolog ( btw. meni vodi trudnoću), a kako im na humanoj fali ljudi sada on uskače. Imam samo rječi hvale za njega.

----------


## sara10

Jojo, da li dr. Mršić onda radi sve kao i ostali dr-i na humanoj, mislim i punkcije i transfere?

----------


## jojo

> Jojo, da li dr. Mršić onda radi sve kao i ostali dr-i na humanoj, mislim i punkcije i transfere?


Je, sve, cak se moze narucit kod njega na konzultacije prije postupka( tako mi je reka).

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav  
samo  da  vam  javim   da  je  nasa  *zeljkica*   rodila  jutros  carskim putem    svog  sincica

Marino  4600kg  , mašala   :Smile: 

cestitamo joj  , docekla  ona svoje zlato   <3

----------


## crvenkapica77

tko je radio u cita  ili   negdje drugo,  ono  zarezivanje  endometrija   zbog  bolje implantacije   nek mi se javi    :Smile: 
nam da  netko jeste   ali sam   zaboravila tko

----------


## sara10

Crenkapice, ja sam to radila, tj. Poljak mi je to radio, poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## sara10

Drage cure koje se spremate u postupak u siječnju na Firule kod dr. Bud., kada idete u postupak (Sretna, Sissy)? Ja sam dobila informac. da ga nema do kraja siječnja, a meni je na zadnjem dogovoru rekao da ga nema do 06.01. Pa da li znate šta o tome?

----------


## željkica

DR.Mršić pa mom mišljenju je baš drag i ljubazan bio mi je u viziti tako da sam ga upoznala i baš mi je drago da jedan takav dr stiže na humanu!

----------


## jojo

> DR.Mršić pa mom mišljenju je baš drag i ljubazan bio mi je u viziti tako da sam ga upoznala i baš mi je drago da jedan takav dr stiže na humanu!


Bas mi je drago da si i ti zadovoljna. Meni vodi trudnocu i super mi je.
Sto se tice dr. Budimira, mojoj priji je reka da se vraca 20.1.

----------


## sara10

Hvala jojo na informaciji, otprilike takvu sam i ja dobila. Kako si ti, kako napreduje trudnoća?

----------


## jojo

> Hvala jojo na informaciji, otprilike takvu sam i ja dobila. Kako si ti, kako napreduje trudnoća?


Sad sam super, prosle su mucnine, na kontrolama sve u redu...

----------


## tin

pozzdrav cure, pratim vas koliko stignem..da napišem kratku povjest:kod muža je neopstruktivna azoospermija, ljetos u poliklinici bahceci -sarajevo u centrifugatu je nađeno 20 spermića i išli smo na umjetnu međutim nije uspjelo..sad ponovo planiramo u postupak, ali se dvoumimo gdje? radio je danas muž spermiogram, bez centrifugiranja, međutim nisu našli ništa..propisali su terapiju : profertil tablete, vitaminski šejkovi-što piju sportaši i prestanak pušenja..bili smo u mostaru u privatnoj poliklinici za umjetnu, pošto nam je mostar najbliži, tako da su nam rekli da je mala šansa da se ostane trudna sa spermićima koju su izvučeni iz centrifugata? da li ima netko sa ovim iskustva ????

----------


## mostarka86

Tin, nemam iskustva sa tim nalazom, ali ono što mogu da ti savjetujem, naročito sa tom dijagnozom, da odete negdje drugo u postupak, jer mislim da u Mostaru nema kvalitetne klinike koja se bavi sterilitetom i MPO. Za istu cijenu, kai i negdje drugo, dobit ćete dosta manji kvalitet usluge. Nemoj zamjeriti na komentaru, ali ovo je moje mišljenje i doboronamjeran savjet.

----------


## tin

ne zamjeram ja tebi ništa, u mostaru se otvorila nova klinika radi Emica Ćorić i dr. Ivan Bušić imaju opremu kao i u CITU( bar tako kažu). Ne mora značit da ćemo se odlučit za njih, nego razlog je što su nam naj bliži. pa vidjet ćemo nakon ove terapije šta i kako, a možda se opet odlučimo za sarajevo-bahceci . jer imamo gore zaleđenih spermija

----------


## bebi

> Tin, nemam iskustva sa tim nalazom, ali ono što mogu da ti savjetujem, naročito sa tom dijagnozom, da odete negdje drugo u postupak, jer mislim da u Mostaru nema kvalitetne klinike koja se bavi sterilitetom i MPO. Za istu cijenu, kai i negdje drugo, dobit ćete dosta manji kvalitet usluge. Nemoj zamjeriti na komentaru, ali ovo je moje mišljenje i doboronamjeran savjet.


slažem se mojja mostarko i mene je dosta jada ubilo po mostaru idi tin dalje što dalje ....
a za to novo nisam čula ali nemoj baš da im budeš pokusni kunić

----------


## tin

hvala bebi na savjetu, ja bi najradije u cito all vidjet ćemo šta će bit kad muž potroši terapiju, ima li tko na ovom  forumu da ima problem sa neopstruktivnom azoospermijom a da su dobili bebicu  u Citu

----------


## sara10

Tin, ima pokušaja sa azospermijom u cita, ali kakva je uspješnost ne znam. Možeš i poslat e-mail dr. Poljaku u cita ukratko sa vašom dijagnozom i pitanjima, on će ti sigurno odgovoriti. Mogu ti poslat na pp mail ako te zanima!

----------


## tin

sara, može pošalji mi pp ,  HVALA

----------


## crvenkapica77

nasa  inaa  je  2x  ostala  trudna  sa  tom dijagnozom   , tj.   postupak  TESA  +icsi

----------


## sretna 1506

> nasa  inaa  je  2x  ostala  trudna  sa  tom dijagnozom   , tj.   postupak  TESA  +icsi


Usput znaš li kako je Inaa,koliko broji,i zna li se šta je sa Larom?

----------


## malena0808

Pozdrav cure, pratim vas već duže vrijeme, odradila san svoj prvi IVF u KBC-u Split kod dr. B u kojem nažalost nisan došla do ET-a jer su folikuli prsnuli prije punkcije a ostala jedna nezrela jajna stanica, spreman se za drugi pokušaj kod dr. Budimira pa me muči kad se on vraca s godišnjeg, jer mi M treba doć 16. 1. Pa me i zanima da li neki drugi doktor može prepisati terapiju pa da nastavim kod dr. B? Lijepi pozdrav

----------


## crvenkapica77

inaa  je   dobro   cujemo se  skoro  svaki dan,   mislim da  je   33tj   sada

----------


## sara10

*Malena0808* dobrodošla! Joj kako me strah tog scenarija na Firula za koji sam toliko puta čula...žao mi je što je tako ispalo, želim ti puno više sreće u drugom postupku. Ja se isto spremam kod dr. B., ja sam dobila  informaciju da ga nema do 23.01., ali najbiolje je negdje polovnom siječnja nazvat sestru pa je pitata, ona će znati sigurno podrobnije informacije.  Da li si dobila kakvo objašnjenje zašto se to desilo?
I ako na možeš napisat vašu dijagnozu!

----------


## sretna 1506

Rijetki su slučajevi da ti od prve uspije,tako da moraš imati volje i strpljenja.Javi se 13.01.sestri Zdenki i ona će ti reći tko te umjesto dr.B može otvoriti protokol.Evo iz kbc ima još jedna trudnoća ovih dana kod moje drage prijateljice zbog koje sam presretna,a ona se ne javlja na forum,tako da nam to daje svima vjetar u leđa.

----------


## malena0808

sara10 hvala na dobrodošlici!!!! Naša ti je dijagnoza oligoastheno,sa mnon je sve ok, nisan dobila objašnjenje zašto se to dogodilo al kriv je tajming štopirice a po mom mišljenju zeznilo me sta je došao vikend i tad se to najčešće i dogodi, jer ako san dobro shvatila oni ne rade punkcije nedjeljom, nadan se i ja da će bit više sreće drugi put!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

sretna1506 llijepo je čuti to za tvoju prijateljicu...kao što si rekla daje nam vjetar u leđa, i nema odustajanja samo strpljivo do cilja, mislin da ću otić tamo odma nakon Sveta tri kralja pa van javin kakva je situacija

----------


## Argente

malena0808, kakav protokol si imala- koje lijekove, koliko komada koji dan?
Šta stvarno ni u Splitu Humana ne radi nedjeljom? :\

----------


## malena0808

Nisan sigurna...mislin da ne rade nedjeljon al ako cure bolje znaju nek me isprave  :Smile:   Bila san u prirodnon, tj. polustimuliranon ciklusu sa klomifenom od 2. do 6. dana ciklusa, uzv 7. dan bilo 14 komada, onda mi je doda od 7 do 14.dana ciklusa po jedan gonal i jedan orgalutran da bi se folikuli hranili, al nisu se svih 14 pratili veličinom tako da je za punkciju bilo predodređeno njih 6 il 7 nezz tocno,a ostali su ostali manji a zadnji uzv je bija 14. dc-petak i onda su bili 18, 17 i ostali po 16, 15 i 14mm najmanji, štoperica u subotu 15. dan, al moji ciklusi nisu tako dugi, ovulacija mi bude 12-14 dan ciklusai te me zezlo, i očito mi pucaju već na 18-19 mm a ne ka sta je on očekiva prosječno 20-22mm

----------


## ljube

malena0808, koliki je bio vremenski razmak između posljednje injekcije Orgalutrana i štoperice?

----------


## sretna 1506

Ja sam jednom imala transfer na praznik,tako da znam da su radili,a nedjelja me nije dopala nikako,tako da neznam.

----------


## malena0808

*ljube* zadnja injekcija orgalutrana je bila u subotu između 14 i 14.30 a štoperica isti dan u 22h-ovitrelle , al to ima kakve povezanosti?

----------


## željkica

*malena* dobrodošla!malo kasnim jer nestignem čitat šta se događa moja velika beba me ne pušta!

Sretno svima koje se spremaju u postupak !!!!!!!!mislim na vas iako nisam baš aktivna, poljubac od mene i mog bucka! :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

> *ljube* zadnja injekcija orgalutrana je bila u subotu između 14 i 14.30 a štoperica isti dan u 22h-ovitrelle , al to ima kakve povezanosti?


Ima, ako je vremenski razmak između injekcije Orgalutrana i injekcije hCG predugačak, ali s obzirom da je kod tebe zadnja injekcija Orgalutrana (supresija) bila na dan štoperice nije uobičajeno da se to dešava, iako je bilo i takvih slučajeva, tu supresija nije odradila svoju ulogu (sprječavanje prijevremenog naglog porasta razine LH).

----------


## malena0808

*željkica* fala na dobrodošlici! Čestitan na sinčiću od srca !!! 

*ljube* hvala na objašnjenju...nisan znala da tako to funkcionira, triban još puno toga naučit  :Smile:  Eto...očito san ja jedan od tih rijetkih slučajeva kojimaa se to dogodilo, sičan se kako  je i dr. B bija idnenaden jer me uopce nije pregleda na uvz prije anastezije nego kad je pocea s punkcijon se šokira kako nema vise folikula, i izvadija je samo jednu malu nezrelu jajnu stanicu  :Sad:

----------


## jojo

*ljube* hvala na objašnjenju...nisan znala da tako to funkcionira, triban još puno toga naučit  :Smile:  Eto...očito san ja jedan od tih rijetkih slučajeva kojimaa se to dogodilo, sičan se kako  je i dr. B bija idnenaden jer me uopce nije pregleda na uvz prije anastezije nego kad je pocea s punkcijon se šokira kako nema vise folikula, i izvadija je samo jednu malu nezrelu jajnu stanicu  :Sad: [/QUOTE]

slična stvar se dogodila i mojoj prijateljici, jedino što ona uopće nije dobila štopericu. prekasno joj je bila punkcija. isto je bila kod dr B.

----------


## malena0808

*jojo* fal na informaciji, steta je sto prolazimo sve lijekove i muku a prekine nas u pola puta, bez ET-a, al dobro valjda je tako moralo bit  :Smile:  

Nego jel se zna kad otvara odjel humane reprodukcije nas KBC-u ,tj. kad počinje radit sestra Zdenka i drugi doktori ako je dr. B još na godišnjem do 20.1.  ovaj tjedan il onaj idući od 13.1????

----------


## Inesz

Malena,
jesu li ti ovaj postupak računali kao iskorišten? Znaš sigurno da imaš pravo na teret HZZO-a na 2 postupka u prirodnom i 4 postupka u stimuliranom ciklusu?

----------


## malena0808

*Inesz* znam za prava preko HZZO-a a mislin da mi broje kao iskorišten jer je uputnica ostala kod njih a potrošeni su i lijekovi i odradena punkcija (izvadija je jednu nezrelu, jedinu koja je ostala i koja se nije oplodila), a negdi san procitala da ako nije odradena punkcija da se ne racuna, a ako je da se onda računa, tako da mislin da mi ovo broje ka jedan postupak

----------


## željkica

malena , ja sam lani bila u kbc i nismo došli do punkcije ,samo sam išla na folikulometrije i računali su mi kao postupak totalno nepošteno.

----------


## malena0808

*željkica*  ne mogu virovat, baš nepošteno  :Sad:  al makar si uspila ostvarit najveću želju, pa nije ni bitno ono ruzno sta se ostavi iza sebe  :Smile:   Di si uspila ostvarit trudnoću, jel Cito il?

----------


## hedoniza

Vidim da ovdje ima dosta negativnih komentara sta se tice kbc Split. Ja se bas razmisljam probati u postupak kod njih, ali sve manje i manje imam zelje kad vidim sta pisete. Crvenkapice draga kako si mi ti?

----------


## sara10

U kbc je loše to što ne vade estradiol prije punkcije, mislim da bi bilo manje ovakvih scenarija kako kod malene0808, da vade  i to. Meni je u cita dr. to svaki put vadio i ti više dana zaredom prije punkcije. Siguro je i to bitan faktor za određivanje dana punkcije, uz veličinu i broj folikula. 
Znači, malena imala si punkciju 17 dc (jel tako), to je prekasno s obzirom da kažeš da su ti je ovulacija cca 14 dc. I ja se spremam dolj u postupak, ne znam šta reći kad čujem ovakve scenarije. Kad se sjetim, npr. nikad nisam čula u cita da su nekome folikuli prsnuli prije punkcije ili da su sve js-e bile nezrele ili prezrele..barem iz mog iskustva.

----------


## sretna 1506

Sestra Zdenka počinje 13.01.raditi.Što se tiče prerane ili prekasne punkcije nisam ni ja čula da se desilo nekome kad ide u privatnu kliniku,interesantno ali uvijek pogode točno i uvijek ima ET,ali ne dođe uvijek do trudnoća,e zbog toga nije privatna klinika odgovorna,oni naprave sve savršeno a to što se ne uhvati nije njihov problem.Htjela sam samo reći da mi možemo samo vjerovati ili ne što nam nakon transfera dr..kažu.

----------


## sara10

Mislim da je nakon transfera sve u Božjim rukama, tj. prirodna selekcija se vrši, ako je embrij dobar, doći će do T, a ako nije neće se imlpantirati niti razviti u maternici (to su riječi jednog dr-a). Biolog će ispod mikroskopa uzeti najbolje što vidi, al da li je to stvarno najbolje, to samo majka priroda zna. A ono do punkcije, to je u do doktora koji mora odrediti dobru stimulaciju, pratiti sve i procijeniti dobro sve komponente za punkciju...malo sam otišla od teme, al da potvrdim ponovo kod privatnika (cita) i najslabiji responderi dođu do transfera (problem je jedino kod dijagnoze azooo... kada se ne nađu spermiji), a na kbc ima tolko primjera kada je sve ok kod žene, a desi se da nema transfera.
Al da ne ispadne sve samo negativno što se kbc-a tiče, ima i dolje trudnoća, evo jojo je primjer iz prve joj uspjelo i to blizanci!

----------


## sretna 1506

Kao što već rekoh,kada kažu odličan embrij,mi moramo vjerovati da je takav,jel tako,a Bog zna kakav je i ima li ga uopće??!!

----------


## sara10

Tako je Sretna, nadamo se da će nama dolje uskoro uspjeti, moramo vjerovati u to!!

----------


## malena0808

> U kbc je loše to što ne vade estradiol prije punkcije, mislim da bi bilo manje ovakvih scenarija kako kod malene0808, da vade  i to. Meni je u cita dr. to svaki put vadio i ti više dana zaredom prije punkcije. Siguro je i to bitan faktor za određivanje dana punkcije, uz veličinu i broj folikula. 
> Znači, malena imala si punkciju 17 dc (jel tako), to je prekasno s obzirom da kažeš da su ti je ovulacija cca 14 dc. I ja se spremam dolj u postupak, ne znam šta reći kad čujem ovakve scenarije. Kad se sjetim, npr. nikad nisam čula u cita da su nekome folikuli prsnuli prije punkcije ili da su sve js-e bile nezrele ili prezrele..barem iz mog iskustva.


Je, estradiol je ključan u određivanju ovulacije, zato kad se on vadi, gotovo je nemoguće da folikuli "pobjegnu". Tako je, ovulacije su mi do 14. dana a punkcija je bila 17 dan il 16. nisan točno sigurna, tako da...po meni prekasno, ne sumljan u strucnost i prfesionalnost dr. B, mislin da je najveći problem kad žena prvi put ima postupak pa dr. ne zna pri kojoj veličini pucaju folikuli, sigurna san da će idući put sve proć dobro, jer ima uvid u moj sad već prošli protokol, a vi koje idete po prvi put u KBC Firule, nisan još zapantila tko točno (nemojte zamjerit) pripomenite mu kad van je u drugoj klinici dana štoperica..kad su folikuli bili te i te veličine

Ipak mislin da se ipak ne događa da tako često pucaju folikuli, makar sve žene sta san tamo upoznala kroz postupak su završile sa ET-om. I isto se ostvari dosta trudnoća tako da samo trebamo virovat  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> *željkica*  ne mogu virovat, baš nepošteno  al makar si uspila ostvarit najveću želju, pa nije ni bitno ono ruzno sta se ostavi iza sebe   Di si uspila ostvarit trudnoću, jel Cito il?


Točno nije bitno al bila sam jako ljuta i sad kad se sjetim me to ljuti! da u Cita sam ostvarila trudnoću i dobila svog bebača!

----------


## jojo

> Mislim da je nakon transfera sve u Božjim rukama, tj. prirodna selekcija se vrši, ako je embrij dobar, doći će do T, a ako nije neće se imlpantirati niti razviti u maternici (to su riječi jednog dr-a). Biolog će ispod mikroskopa uzeti najbolje što vidi, al da li je to stvarno najbolje, to samo majka priroda zna. A ono do punkcije, to je u do doktora koji mora odrediti dobru stimulaciju, pratiti sve i procijeniti dobro sve komponente za punkciju...malo sam otišla od teme, al da potvrdim ponovo kod privatnika (cita) i najslabiji responderi dođu do transfera (problem je jedino kod dijagnoze azooo... kada se ne nađu spermiji), a na kbc ima tolko primjera kada je sve ok kod žene, a desi se da nema transfera.
> Al da ne ispadne sve samo negativno što se kbc-a tiče, ima i dolje trudnoća, evo jojo je primjer iz prve joj uspjelo i to blizanci!


je, meni je uspilo iz prve i svaki put kad dođem na pregled dr. mi napomene koliko sam sritna. ali nisam ja jedina. sa mnom je bilo još nekoliko žena kojima je uspilo iz prve ali nisu na forumu i to su žene blizu 40 g. kada sam ja krenula u postupak postavila sam se ovako  - idem u kbc, pokušat ću 2-3 puta, ako ne bude ništa idem privatno. ali sam tu upoznala i dosta žena koja si mogu priuštiti postupak u cita ali svejedno viruju timu u kbc-u. sa druge strane imam nekoliko poznanica koje su u cita ostavile brdo love a npr. doktor nebi ni primjetio da mu pacijentica ima PCOS. sve je to individualno.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kao što već rekoh,kada kažu odličan embrij,mi moramo vjerovati da je takav,jel tako,a Bog zna kakav je i ima li ga uopće??!!


Ne razumijem ovaj tvoj post  :Confused: 

Kako onda možeš biti sigurna da li ti liječnik dobro tumači nalaze, imaš li bakteriju ili ne, daje li ti antibiotik ili svetu vodicu...?

Liječnici prisežu Hipokratovu zakletvu http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipokratova_zakletva i sastavni dio njihovog rada je etičko postupanje, a kazne za muljarenje sa embrijima i stanicama, u današnje vrijeme, bile bi ogromne.
U konačnici, mislim da je stvarno ružno insinuirati da liječnik laže o kvaliteti embrija i njegovom postojanju.

----------


## sara10

Mislim da je skroz krivo protumačen Sretnin post, nije ona mislila na nikakvu muljažu od strane dr-a, već na činjenicu da ako i dobijemo dobar embrij/e u postupku, to ne znači da će doći do T, a ja imam iskustvo iz cita: u zadnjoj stimulaciji sam dobila 5 odličnih osmostaničnih embrija (biolog rekao da su odlični i najbolji koje smo imali), tri vraćena iništa, 2 zamrznuta i vraćena u fet-u i ništa....na takve situacije je Sretna mislila...

----------


## hedoniza

Koliko se u principu ćeka na postupak u bolnici i sto ti tamo daju kad je punkcija i jeli bezbolna punkcija?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Koliko se u principu ćeka na postupak u bolnici i sto ti tamo daju kad je punkcija i jeli bezbolna punkcija?


Ideš kod odabranog mpo dr. na pregled,on ti odredi koje nalaze trebaš naapraviti i u principu ako su uredni nalazi vrlo brzo si u postupku.Na punkciji dobiješ na venu (infuzija) nekakav koktel,malo te zamanta i ne osjetiš bol,možda malo kad bocne.Neke cure čak i spavaju,ja ne,iza toga se leži 2 sata na odjelu.

----------


## hedoniza

da ja te nalaze se od prije imam sta sam radila za cito, to su nalazi sve bolnički.. Mislila sam kod dr. Mršića ići.. Znaci dole ne dobiješ lokalnu? Jer sta se tice mene ne triba mi nikakvi ljekovi da me zamanta sam da dole to umrtvi kod uboda nista posebno.. Ali to sam mislila tamo u 4mj, jos se ne osjecam potpuno spremnom za njih..

----------


## sretna 1506

> Je, estradiol je ključan u određivanju ovulacije, zato kad se on vadi, gotovo je nemoguće da folikuli "pobjegnu". Tako je, ovulacije su mi do 14. dana a punkcija je bila 17 dan il 16. nisan točno sigurna, tako da...po meni prekasno, ne sumljan u strucnost i prfesionalnost dr. B, mislin da je najveći problem kad žena prvi put ima postupak pa dr. ne zna pri kojoj veličini pucaju folikuli, sigurna san da će idući put sve proć dobro, jer ima uvid u moj sad već prošli protokol, a vi koje idete po prvi put u KBC Firule, nisan još zapantila tko točno (nemojte zamjerit) pripomenite mu kad van je u drugoj klinici dana štoperica..kad su folikuli bili te i te veličine
> 
> Ipak mislin da se ipak ne događa da tako često pucaju folikuli, makar sve žene sta san tamo upoznala kroz postupak su završile sa ET-om. I isto se ostvari dosta trudnoća tako da samo trebamo virovat


Punkcija se ne radi  prema danima ciklusa,nego prema veličini folikula.

----------


## malena0808

> Punkcija se ne radi  prema danima ciklusa,nego prema veličini folikula.


sretna 1506 , znam da se neradi punkcija prema danima ciklusa već prema veličini folikula  :Smile:  al s obzirom da meni očito pucaju na 18-19mm se to ne poklapa nikako sa 16 i 17 dc, makar je tako kod mene, sta ne mora značit da kod druge žene neće biti drugačije  :Smile:  Ugl idemo dalje, u Božje ruke i u ruke dr.B. pa kako bude...ja virujen  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

> Koliko se u principu ćeka na postupak u bolnici i sto ti tamo daju kad je punkcija i jeli bezbolna punkcija?


hedoniza, čeka ti se jako malo, ja san prvi put došla u dr.B u 10/2013 na dogovor, obavila sta me još tražio i 24.11 krenila u postupak, tako da nema frke brzo ide to osim ako vaginalni brisevi nisu ok, onda se prvo to mora rješit, a daju ti neki koktelčić u venu, mene je to dobro zamantalo, nisan uopće ni skuzila ni osjetila punkciju, doduse meni je samo jednu izvadija tako da mislin da žene koje imaju više ipak to osjete al nista sta bilo bilo strasno  :Smile:  ja san čula, ne znan jeli stvarno tako al da dr.B ima "najnježniju ruku"  za punkciju od svih doktora na na odjelu, je li istina....ne znan  :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

> hedoniza, čeka ti se jako malo, ja san prvi put došla u dr.B u 10/2013 na dogovor, obavila sta me još tražio i 24.11 krenila u postupak, tako da nema frke brzo ide to osim ako vaginalni brisevi nisu ok, onda se prvo to mora rješit, a daju ti neki koktelčić u venu, mene je to dobro zamantalo, nisan uopće ni skuzila ni osjetila punkciju, doduse meni je samo jednu izvadija tako da mislin da žene koje imaju više ipak to osjete al nista sta bilo bilo strasno  ja san čula, ne znan jeli stvarno tako al da dr.B ima "najnježniju ruku"  za punkciju od svih doktora na na odjelu, je li istina....ne znan


Malena hvala na odgovoru, za sada mi je to sve u redu, a sta se tice punkcija, u cita ih nisam osjetila, Prvi put sam imala 10 folikula, od toga 6 js, samo 2 se oplodile, drugi postupak 4js i tri se oplodile.. Drugi put je bio uspjesan mpo ali sa tuznim krajem u 13tj..a sad sta se tice dr. to mi je najmanje bitno tko je, bitno da se uspjesno izvode popustak..

----------


## malena0808

> Malena hvala na odgovoru, za sada mi je to sve u redu, a sta se tice punkcija, u cita ih nisam osjetila, Prvi put sam imala 10 folikula, od toga 6 js, samo 2 se oplodile, drugi postupak 4js i tri se oplodile.. Drugi put je bio uspjesan mpo ali sa tuznim krajem u 13tj..a sad sta se tice dr. to mi je najmanje bitno tko je, bitno da se uspjesno izvode popustak..


*hedoniza* jako mi je žao što je tvoja trudnoća imala nesretan završetak, mogu samo zamislit što si proživljavala, al imaš jednog malog andelčića na nebu a cin si uspila ostat trudna iz drugog pokušaja...virujen da će idući put bit dobitan  :Smile:

----------


## splicanka30

Da se i ja malo nadovežem...
I ja sam imala 'sreću' da su mi folikuli pukli prije punkcije,isto tako zbog vikenda... 
Oni ne rade punkcije nedjeljom,koliko je meni poznato... Pričam o KBC-u

A što se tiče CITA... I nedvno je jedna forumašica imala isit slučaj. Pukli su prije punkcije,a nije joj to bio prvi postupak u CITO....

----------


## malena0808

> Da se i ja malo nadovežem...
> I ja sam imala 'sreću' da su mi folikuli pukli prije punkcije,isto tako zbog vikenda... 
> Oni ne rade punkcije nedjeljom,koliko je meni poznato... Pričam o KBC-u
> 
> A što se tiče CITA... I nedvno je jedna forumašica imala isit slučaj. Pukli su prije punkcije,a nije joj to bio prvi postupak u CITO....


*splicanka30* sjećan te sa firula, tebi se to dogodilo točno na danu kad san ja dosla po protokol, mislin da je bija 18.11. Nadan se da ćemo imat više sreće drugi put, jel se spremaš za novi postupak, i jel se stvarno dr.B vraca tek 20.1? (kad bi barem moga ranije...hah  :Smile:  )

----------


## hedoniza

> *hedoniza* jako mi je žao što je tvoja trudnoća imala nesretan završetak, mogu samo zamislit što si proživljavala, al imaš jednog malog andelčića na nebu a cin si uspila ostat trudna iz drugog pokušaja...virujen da će idući put bit dobitan


7
Hvala draga malena 0808, nazalost bili su blizanci. Nadam se i ja da ce sljedeca bit uspjena..

----------


## splicanka30

> *splicanka30* sjećan te sa firula, tebi se to dogodilo točno na danu kad san ja dosla po protokol, mislin da je bija 18.11. Nadan se da ćemo imat više sreće drugi put, jel se spremaš za novi postupak, i jel se stvarno dr.B vraca tek 20.1? (kad bi barem moga ranije...hah  )


 :Embarassed:  
Spremamo se sad u 2 mj. Iako je rekao kraj prvog,početak drugog. Tako da točan datum kad se vraća neznam...
Ali trebam M dobit tada,pa ću tempirat da odem dan dva prije...

Hvala i tebi puno sreće. Šta vi sad planirate za dalje?

BTW meni se ovo brojao kao AIH...

----------


## malena0808

> Spremamo se sad u 2 mj. Iako je rekao kraj prvog,početak drugog. Tako da točan datum kad se vraća neznam...
> Ali trebam M dobit tada,pa ću tempirat da odem dan dva prije...
> 
> Hvala i tebi puno sreće. Šta vi sad planirate za dalje?
> 
> BTW meni se ovo brojao kao AIH...


Splicanka30 fala na lijepim zeljama, auper sro ti se racuna kao AIH, ja  se isto sad spreman u postupak il u prvi il drugi mjesec, ja bih osobno volila prvi al ne znam sta ce ispast od toga jer mi M treba doc 16.1 pa ne znan jel mi moze drugi dr. umjesto dr.B. otvorit protokol pa da nastavin u njega cin se on vrati s godisnjeg pa cu to iducii tjedan ic pitat sestru zdenku, a ako ne onda tamo negdi oko 10.2  :Smile: )

----------


## sara10

Cure, možete li mi reć kako to ide sa uputnicama za postupak u kbc-u, jel mi treba posebno uputnica za lijekove (i sa njom predižem lijekove), a posebno za postupak ?

----------


## malena0808

> Cure, možete li mi reć kako to ide sa uputnicama za postupak u kbc-u, jel mi treba posebno uputnica za lijekove (i sa njom predižem lijekove), a posebno za postupak ?


Sara10  sve ti ide na jednu uputnicu koju uzimas od svog ginekologa, a na ta uputnica ti je za postupak, ivf, folikulometrije i lijekove, sve na istoj, al dr.B ce ti dat upute na kojima tocno pise sve sta treba i cin ti odredi terapiju srstra zdenka ce ti dat lijekove o poslije ti od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka daje ponovno lijekove ovisi o potrebi dodavanja ili smanjivanja terapije (tako je meni bilo)

----------


## sara10

Hvala malena, a jel uputnicu trebam imat prije prvog uzimanja lijekova?  I da li se lijekovi mogu uzeti bilo kad jer spominjalo se nešto (a i piše dolje) da se izdaju samo prvi ponediljak u misecu?

----------


## malena0808

> Hvala malena, a jel uputnicu trebam imat prije prvog uzimanja lijekova?  I da li se lijekovi mogu uzeti bilo kad jer spominjalo se nešto (a i piše dolje) da se izdaju samo prvi ponediljak u misecu?


Nema na cemu, mislin da trebas imat uputnicu da bi dobila lijekove, ja san tjedan dana prije menge dosla s uputnicom I dobila protokol s terapijon, a to sta pise da se lijekovi izdaju svaki treci ponediljak u mjesecu ne vridi,tj.oni se toga ne pridrzavaju,daju ti lijekove cin ti otvori protokol  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Super malena, hvala još jednom na informacijama.Ja jedva čekam krenit, slijedeća menga mi 03.02 treba doć, valjda će dr. B. doći do tada.

----------


## sretna 1506

Par dana prije menge na uzv,po protokol i lijekove.Nadam se da se budemo i srele  :Smile: .

----------


## malena0808

> Super malena, hvala još jednom na informacijama.Ja jedva čekam krenit, slijedeća menga mi 03.02 treba doć, valjda će dr. B. doći do tada.


Nema na čemu, nadan se da će ti ovaj postupak bit uspješan od srca, dotad će ti sigurno dr. B. doć...nema frke, i ja jedva čekan krenit  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

stigla priča s poroda.

----------


## malena0808

Ja san dana s bila na KBC Split, dr. B se vraca s godišnjeg u ponediljak 20.1., odustala san od postupa za ovaj mjesec jer je trebalo u potpunosti prominit doktora pa nisan tila odustat od dr.B a i sestra Zdenka me savjetovala da još odmorin malo janike jedan ciklus tako da u postupak krecen oko 10.2 kad dojde iduca M al moran na dog s dr.B u pon, ut kad mi ova M sta tek treba doc projde,  pa se mozda odlucimo za cisti prirodnjak dok cekan 2. misec, naravno ako dr.B pristane na to. POzdrav!!!!

----------


## PetraP

Zna li tko kada radi dr. Poljak ovaj tjedan?

----------


## željkica

> Zna li tko kada radi dr. Poljak ovaj tjedan?


ujutro!

----------


## Loly

> Zna li tko kada radi dr. Poljak ovaj tjedan?


Petra jel krećeš u postupak?

----------


## sretna 1506

Ništa od postupka do daljnjeg,tsh ne valja. :Mad:

----------


## malena0808

> Ništa od postupka do daljnjeg,tsh ne valja.


Sretna 1506 jako mi je zao sto tsh nije dobar,al sigurno ces ga brzo regulirat uz terapiju pa ces brzo u  postupak,drzin fige da to bude sta brze  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Sretna*, a koliki je sada tsh?
*Malena0808* i meni je sestra Z. rekla da se B. u pon vraća, pa sam i ja u poned. dolje da se dogovorim s njim, možda se i vidimo. Ja imam uputnicu za postupak, još samo da B. potvrdi da mogu sa slijedećom mengom i krećem u akciju  :Very Happy:

----------


## tal

Bok cure , nova sam i po prvi put krećem u oplodnju . Dobila sam od svog ginekologa uputnicu i rečeno mi je da se naručim u ambulantu kbc split . Dali neka od vas zna br. telefona da se naručim i koliko se dugo čeka za termin ? Koji je dr. najbolji ? Dali mogu sama birati doktora ili koji me dopadne ? Hvala vam u naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

> *Sretna*, a koliki je sada tsh?
> *Malena0808* i meni je sestra Z. rekla da se B. u pon vraća, pa sam i ja u poned. dolje da se dogovorim s njim, možda se i vidimo. Ja imam uputnicu za postupak, još samo da B. potvrdi da mogu sa slijedećom mengom i krećem u akciju


Sara10 i ja cu na dog s dr.B najvjerojatnije u ponediljak da se dogovorimo sve za postupak,  i moja je uputnica spremna  :Smile:  
Jedva cekan krenit...  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena0808

> Bok cure , nova sam i po prvi put krećem u oplodnju . Dobila sam od svog ginekologa uputnicu i rečeno mi je da se naručim u ambulantu kbc split . Dali neka od vas zna br. telefona da se naručim i koliko se dugo čeka za termin ? Koji je dr. najbolji ? Dali mogu sama birati doktora ili koji me dopadne ? Hvala vam u naprijed


Tal dobrodosla!!!!!! Broj telefona ti je 551-422 na koji ces dobit sestru Zdenku i dobit upute kad da dojdes, ne ceka se dugo ako je sve sa nalazima ok ,, ja san cekala mjesec dana tj. Jedan ciklus, mislin da mozes sama birat doktora a kazu da je dr. Budimir najbolji i najdetaljnjiji, ali cjelokupan tim je dobar

----------


## sretna 1506

> *Sretna*, a koliki je sada tsh?
> *Malena0808* i meni je sestra Z. rekla da se B. u pon vraća, pa sam i ja u poned. dolje da se dogovorim s njim, možda se i vidimo. Ja imam uputnicu za postupak, još samo da B. potvrdi da mogu sa slijedećom mengom i krećem u akciju


Sad je 5,75 bila sam kod endokrinologa malo mi je pojačao dozu eutiroxa pa za 4 tj.moram ponoviti tsh.A u pon.će vam biti ludnica kod dr.B svi će ga taj dan tražiti  :Smile: .

----------


## željkica

*sretna* kod kojeg dr si za štitnjaču?
*tal* dobrodošla i sretno!!!!!!!
*malena i sara* sretno u pon i neka vam ovaj postupak bude dobitan!

 :Kiss:  od mene i moje maze!

----------


## sretna 1506

> *sretna* kod kojeg dr si za štitnjaču?
> *tal* dobrodošla i sretno!!!!!!!
> *malena i sara* sretno u pon i neka vam ovaj postupak bude dobitan!
> 
>  od mene i moje maze!


Kod dr.Novak,ali jučer nje nije bilo pa me primio dr.Vučinović,jer sam uletila kao padobranac,imala sam sve nalaze spremne za postupak i išla još dignut od tsh,kontam i to će sad bit ok,i idem na humanu po protokol,kad ono sr....tako da sam išla direktno kod endokrilca i sad svaki dan 1 tbl od 25 pa ja neznam hoće li to išta sniziti za 4 tj.jer zadnja 3 mjeseca uzimam po pola ?! Kako ste ti i tvoj mališa,jel se snalazite?

----------


## željkica

i ja sam kod dr Novak ,meni je ona prije trudnoće povećala terapiju iako je tsh bio uredu baš zbog toga jer sam se spremala u postupak , saznaj kad radi pa pođi do nje, jel imaš br tel?, oće snizit će se za 4 tj,ja sam u trudnoći svaka 3 tjedna vadila tsh i ako bi mijenjali terapiju snizija bi se.

----------


## željkica

ja i mališa smo dobro,drobić ga boli pa se borimo sa grčevima,sutra ima prvi pregled pa ćemo vidit koliko smo napredovali!

----------


## PetraP

Loly idem po smrzlice.

----------


## tal

Malena baš ti hvala ........nadam se da će to brzo , baš danas radim papa i briseve u Šb a onda via Split .  :Smile:  Rečeno mi je da se naručim u Split 8 dan od menstruacije .....neznam samo kako to uštimati , oče li biti mjesta da se naručim tad ?  :Confused:

----------


## malena0808

> *sretna* kod kojeg dr si za štitnjaču?
> *tal* dobrodošla i sretno!!!!!!!
> *malena i sara* sretno u pon i neka vam ovaj postupak bude dobitan!
> 
>  od mene i moje maze!


željkice fala na lipin željama...i da tvome mališi sta prije projdu grčići...da ga ne muci jadnoga  :Sad:

----------


## malena0808

Pozdrav cure...već san pisala na odbrojavanju ali želin podijelit ovo i sa vama. Znate da san bila u pripremi za drugi postupak, čekala sam mengu  koja nikako ne dolazi i pao je testić koji je pokazao da *** se prirodno dogodilo malo čudo!! Ne znan još ni sama kako, niti san ovako nešto očekivala, sreća je neopisiva, ali strah još i veći!!

----------


## sara10

Evo me cure...krećem sa slijedećom mengom, a to je sami početak drugog miseca za 15-tak dana, joj jedva čekam. U slijedeći utorak idem po protokol, tako mi je dr. reka da dođem. Splićanka, dr. B. je dolje, vratio se danas i znam da je slijedeći utorak (28.01.) dežuran, pa eto da znaš za informaciju. 

Malena, ja sam ti sinoć čestitala na odbrojavanju, evo i ovdje ću još jednom, stvarno prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## xena.mbk

Ostavila sam na oglasnoj ploči ali znam da je u Cita dosta prakticiraju pa evo i ovde jer bi mi bilo žao da istekne rok a ja neću skoro u novi pokušaj. Poklanjam Femaru 20 kom rok 04.2014

----------


## Loly

Nema nikoga ode, ali jeli neko zna kako radi dr. Poljak  ovaj tjedan?

----------


## željkica

> Nema nikoga ode, ali jeli neko zna kako radi dr. Poljak  ovaj tjedan?


da neko veliko zatišje! radi ti ujutro baš sam bila kod njega na pregled.

----------


## Loly

> da neko veliko zatišje! radi ti ujutro baš sam bila kod njega na pregled.


 :Kiss:

----------


## sretna 1506

Jel moguće da na ovoj temi nitko ništa nema za reći,ajmo cure javite se,sigurno vas nažalost ima dosta u ili pred postupke u Splitu,još će nam ugasiti ovu temu  :Smile: .

----------


## Argente

Ja imam pitanje za saru10 - mislila sam te pitati na Klomifen-vaša iskustva, ali ovo više spada ovdje - da li ti u KBC Split klomifenski postupak računaju kao stimulirani ili kao prirodni?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ja imam pitanje za saru10 - mislila sam te pitati na Klomifen-vaša iskustva, ali ovo više spada ovdje - da li ti u KBC Split klomifenski postupak računaju kao stimulirani ili kao prirodni?


Ja nisam Sara ali znam za slučajeve kad se ide sa  klomifenima  na aih i uopće se ne računa kao postupak.

----------


## sissy75

meni bi se računao kao prirodni da je došlo do punkcije međutim popucali su zbog krive procjene pa se ne računa u ništa a sara10 je u punom stimuliranom,klomići su samo dio protokola

----------


## Loly

Ja idem u četvrtak na konzultacije za novi postupak  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

> Ja imam pitanje za saru10 - mislila sam te pitati na Klomifen-vaša iskustva, ali ovo više spada ovdje - da li ti u KBC Split klomifenski postupak računaju kao stimulirani ili kao prirodni?


*Argente*, evo sissy je odgovorila za mene. Ja ću bit u stimuliranom, a klomifen je samo dio protokola, uz klomifen sam dobila još decapeptyl i gonal F, i onda 8 dc uzv pa da se vidi reakcija. Ovo mi je protokol sa skroz drugim lijekovima u odnosu na one koje sam dosad koristila (menopure, cetroide, puegon). Baš i mene zanima kako ću reagirat, al vjerujem da će bit js-a (pa barem minimalno ako ne neki veći broj), veći su nam provlem mm-vi spermići.
*Sretna* evo ja imam za reći to da počimam sa bockanjem u nedjelju ili pon (kada trebam dobit), prije će to biti nedjelja, približilo se skroz i pomalo sam uzbuđena, pauza je bila duga. Vidjet ćemo kako će to kod mene ići na kbc, al sestra Z. i dr. B su mi zasad ostavili jako lijep dojam i ugodno sam se dolje osjećala (jedino što se malo duže čeka, al to znamo svi). 

*Loly* sretno u četvrtka, kada bi ti onda mogla startat sa novim postupkom?

----------


## Loly

*Sara* fala! Ja imam sve nalaze, čiste svježe briseve, markere, tako da se nadam da startamo oko 18.2. kad očekujem M.
Sretno ti draga u ovom postupku, neka ti promjena donesi puno sreće  :Kiss:

----------


## malena0808

*Sara10* i  *Loly* sretno u postupku...drzin fige da to bude dobitni postupak i da promjena klinike donese srecu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Malena hvala. Kada je tvoj slijedeći uzv i hoće li ti dr. B. pratit cijelu trudnoću?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sara  i loly   sretno  cure   !!!

----------


## malena0808

> Malena hvala. Kada je tvoj slijedeći uzv i hoće li ti dr. B. pratit cijelu trudnoću?


*Sara10* bila san prošli subotu na uvz kod dr.B, sve je bilo ok, sad mi je opet u utorak to ce bit 6 tjedana i 3 dana,dr. B je reka da bi se vec sve tribalo vidit onda, on će mi vodit cilu trudnoću, tako smo se dogovorili, a i sigurnije se osjećan tako  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bog cure...imam puno pitanja pa idem redom. Spremamo se na firule nakon 3 bezuspješna AIHa u cita. Uputnica je to. Broj za upis imam. Da li mi vrijede spermiogrami iz cita ili mm mora napraviti bas u kbc firule novi? Koliko su vazni seroloski brisevi i kako najbrze do njih? I na kraju oce li mi uvazit ova 3 AIHa uopce ili ce me opet maltretirat s tim prije IVF (to stvarno ne bi volila). P.s dijagnoza primarna idiopatska neplodnost.

----------


## sara10

*Sunsisshining* spermiogram ti muž mora napravit na firule, svak priznaje svoje nalaze, cito nalaz iz cita, a kbc nalaz iz kbc-a što se spermiograma tiče. Najbolje je da nazoveš odmah u pon ili odeš tamo osobno ako možeš (ti ili muž svejedno) i naručit se za termin jer telefonski treba biti uporan, često se ne javljaju jer je gužva. Broj ti je 551-422, javit će ti se sestra Zdenka. Brisevi su svakako važni za postupak, moraju biti čisti i da nisu stariji od 6 mjeseci. Pa ako su ti stari zadnji brisevi, najbolje odmah ih napravit, a vadiš bris cerkvisa kod svog soc. ginekologa. Mislim da bi ti trebali uvažit 3 aih-a iz cita, što ne znači da ti neće i ovdje predložit aih prije mpo postupka, al ti možeš razgovarati sa dr-om kod kojeg budeš išla o tome da želite odmah na IFV, ako ste tako odlučili. Najbolje ti se prvo na ambulantu naručit kod nekog dr-a ili dr-ice za prvi dogovor (broj je 551-211), a poslije toga deš na humanu uvijek, ne znam da li želiš nekog konkretnog ili ti je svejedno.
Ja sam kod dr. Budimira. I sad krećem u svoj prvi IVF/ICSI na firule, a dosad sam bila 5 puta u Cita, od toga tri stimulirana, a dva Fet-a.
I još će ti za postupak obavezno trebati: papa test ne stariji od godine dana, markeri na hepatitis i HIV od tebe i muža ne stariji od godine dana, izvadak vjenčanog lista također ne stariji od godine dana, tvoja krvna grupa.
To je sve provjereno jer sam sve to nedavno ja dostavila dolje pošto krećem u popstupak.
Ako imaš još nekih nedoumica, pitaj!!

----------


## željkica

*sunisshining*,kbc ti ne prizna nalaz s-grama od cita tako da ćeš morat napravit tamo možeš se naručit na tel,ostalo neznam al javit će se cure!uglavnom sretno!
*sara i loly sretno!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sara10

Sunsisshining u Cita vam nisu predlagali IVF?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sara10 hvala ti puno na tvom brzom odgovoru! Briseve sam napravila nove i papu nego nisam nikad radila te markere. To me zanima. Gdje uputnice idu i jesu li neizbjezni (koliko se cekaju nalazi?). Znaci najbolje da se nacrtam tamo u ponedjeljak u 8, trazim sestru zdenku i dogovorim konzultacije s dr. B koji mi je predlozen...ako sam dobro svatila. I da posto moramo napravit spermio dole...moze li se uzorak donjeti kao i u cita ili je drugacija procedura? Zelim ti puno srece u slijedecem postupku. I jos jednom hvala.

----------


## sara10

Sunisshining hvala ti. Uputnicu za markere će ti dati tvoj soc. ginekolog, a za muža njegov dr. opće prakse. To se vadi na higijenskom, vadite krv ujutro od 8-10h, nalaz bude gotov za 3,4 dana otprilike, ne čeka se dugo. Ako ćeš ići osobno dolje na humanu, pripremi se na čekanje jer i sestra Zdenka nije uvijek tu, ona je dolje jedina sestra na humanoj, druge nema, al je uvijek na raspolaganju za sve informacije i jako ugodna. Ovo što si napisala da ti je predložen dr. B., jel ti ga to netko već predložio ili si shvatila da sam ga ja predložila, to nisam razumila? Uzorak za spermiogram se može donijet od doma, al ne smije bit stariji od 1 sata, al to će ti ionako sve reći sestra Zdenka i dati jedan papir na kojem sve te upute pišu.

----------


## sara10

> *sunisshining*,kbc ti ne prizna nalaz s-grama od cita tako da ćeš morat napravit tamo možeš se naručit na tel,ostalo neznam al javit će se cure!uglavnom sretno!
> *sara i loly sretno!!!!!!!!!*


Željkice hvala, kako maleni napreduje?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sad mi je sve jasnije... bas ste super! Narucit cu se onda telefonski.  Dr. B mi je ishvalila i predlozila moja gin. Znaci po uputnice u pon za spermio i markere pa da to sve bude kompletno. U cita bi trebali puno cekat za ivf preko hzzo a vise mi se stvarno nista ne ceka. 3 godine smo se dovoljno nacekali... :Wink:  hvala vam puno i zelim vam svima puno srece!

----------


## željkica

> Željkice hvala, kako maleni napreduje?


maleni dobro napreduje ali nismo još uspostavili neki ritam non stop ga mjenja sad je trenutno u fazi deranja neutješnog plakanja svaku večer neznamo zašto i zaspe tek oko 23 h!

jel danas krenulo bockanje? sretno i neka ti kbc donese neopisivu sreću!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

A moja Željkice ritam bebe,ah teško je to sa prvim djetetom uhvatiti......ja uvijek kažem daj Bože da dobijem drugu priliku da bi sve drugačije,opuštenije,smirenije,a sa prvim djetetom ajme ne spava,slabo jede,puno plače,sve je to nebitno ako dobro napreduje,tako da je najvažnije biti smiren i ne nervirati se.
Sara pitanje za tebe :Shock: d 5 postupaka nikada nije došlo do trudnoće?
Sretno svima!

----------


## sretna 1506

Ovaj  :Shock:  nisam planirala,neznam kako je uletio???

----------


## maca papucarica

Sunisshining, znaci li to da Cito opet radi postupke na racun Hzzo?

Zeljkice, to su ti tkz. vecernje nervoze  :Smile: . Nosajte, mazite i proci ce  :Love: 

Sretno svima u postupcima, neka vec krene zimski vlakic trudnica!

----------


## željkica

da treba bit smiren al kako baš me iscrpi,tako tužno plače pa se zacrveni uf već me sad želudac zaboli kad se sjetim večeri!hvala na utjesi!

----------


## jojo

sara i loly sretno!!!
svim novim curama koje kreću u postupak puno sreće!

----------


## *sunisshining*

@maca papucarica, nisu mi nista rekli u cita vec sam ja to pretpostavila citajuci forum...da bi cekali na besplatni postupak...preko hzzo-a.

----------


## sara10

> A moja Željkice ritam bebe,ah teško je to sa prvim djetetom uhvatiti......ja uvijek kažem daj Bože da dobijem drugu priliku da bi sve drugačije,opuštenije,smirenije,a sa prvim djetetom ajme ne spava,slabo jede,puno plače,sve je to nebitno ako dobro napreduje,tako da je najvažnije biti smiren i ne nervirati se.
> Sara pitanje za tebed 5 postupaka nikada nije došlo do trudnoće?
> Sretno svima!


*Sretna*, a nije, od tih 5 postupaka tri su bila stimulirana, a dva fet-a. Misliš daje trrbalo bit? Sve je to stvar sreće po meni. Nekome iz drugog,trećeg, a netko se bome dobro treba pomučit, samo što to sve košta snage, živaca, novaca tko ide privatno...znamo sve. Mi smo obavili sve moguće pretrage, bili u medic. genetičarke, radili kariogram, trombofiliju, serologija na viruse, muž još neke pretrage što je sve med. genetičarka tražila, al svi su nam nalazi uredni. Kod mene uvik sve ok (daj Bože da se tako i nastavi), uredni ciklusi, nikad cista, upala, ovuliram.. Naš je problem dosta loš spermiogram mm-a. Ima jako mali broj spermija i lošu pokretljivost, pa valjda još nisu uboli onog najboljeg koji bi doveo do trudnoće.
*
Sunisshining* zaboravila sam ti sinoć napisat da ti za postupak trebaju i hormoni koje vadiš od 2-5 dc i amh. To isto ne smije biti starije od godine dana. Hormone vadiš na nuklearnoj, a amh u centralnom laboratoriju na firule, ne znam jel amh može i na nuklearnoj.

Željkice, jučer je počelo bockanje, bocka me muž, pa ga zezam da je medicinski brat i da se dobro ushemio..

----------


## Inesz

sara10,
koliko ti je embrija ukupno transferirano? 

kako su biolozi ocjenjivali kvalitetu tih embrija?

odlično je da si zdrava, da nemaš upala ni anomalija u reproduktivnom sustavu, ali smije li se znati kakvi su ti hormonski nalazi i koliko imaš godina?

----------


## sara10

Inesz, misliš u ukupnim postupcima dosad? Sve skupa 13 embrija. U zadnjem stimuliranom postupku smo dobili 5 osmostaničnih embrija, biolog je rekao da su to dotad najkvalitetniji embriji koje smo imali. U drugom stimuliranom smo imali dvodnevne embrije, a u prvom stimuliranom tri osmostanična, ali ne baš dobre kvalitete. 
Hormoni su mi ok, amh mi je 32,89 pmol/l, estradiol, lh, fsh, prolaktin i TSH su svi unutar intervala za folikularnu fazu. Imam 36. god.
Neki savjet?

----------


## toncek

Prvo da pozdravim sve cure sa foruma, divne ste i pune informacija pogotovo za nekoga poput mene, koja sam do prije nekoliko dana bila totalno neupućena u ovo sve. 
U srijedu ujutro sam zamolila MM da napravi spermiogram jer sam htjela biti nekako mirna odmah, pa ako eventualno postoji neki problem da ga krenemo rješavati. 
Inače ja sam 88.,uredne menstruacije, brisevi uvijek uredni, jedini problem je ureaplasma koju smo 2 puta izliječili skroz, a MM 82.
Nalaz spermiograma u Cito-a teska oligoastenozoospremija (0.9 mil u ml, od toga A tipa 0%, B samo 12.5%). 
Nakon suza i šoka, prihvatili smo oboje dijagnozu i sad se bacamo na rješavanje problema, iako smo do prije par dana bili stajališta ako se desi desi, ali nigdje nam se ne žuri. 
Preporučeni postupak je IVF-ISCI, pa me zanima da li se sve što se radi i privatno u Cito poliklinici radi i i na KBC Firule? Ne znam uopće odakle krenuti, dobila sam popis pretraga koje trebam napraviti, a mislila sam sutra nazvati sestru Zdenku koju ste spominjali u prijašnjim postovima, pa da mi i ona da neke smjernice što i kako dalje. Moram napomenuti da MM nije bio kod urologa, znači sva naša saznjanja o problemu se temelje na jednom spermiogramu, ali obzirom na katastrofalan nalaz, sumljam da su prevelika odstupanja vjerovatna. Treba duboko udahnuti i kreniti dalje, startamo sutra ujutro sa pozivom. 
Neki savjeti o kronologiji rješavanja svega su i više nego dobrodošli.  :Smile:  
Zanima me da li se i u KBC-u odmah radi nama preporučeni postupak u Cito IVF+ISCI ili se prije pokušava sa inseminjacijom i IVF?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sara10 hvala... imam sve hormone ali mi jesu stariji od godine dana pa cu u pon uzet uputnicu da ih ponovim...ne zelim riskirat sa starima. Slijedeci ciklus ionako ne stignemo jer pocinje slijedeci petak...tako da cu imat vremena sve u miru kompletirat. Imam i prohodnost iz cita ( bar ce mi to priznat)...  :Smile: )

----------


## sretna 1506

> Inesz, misliš u ukupnim postupcima dosad? Sve skupa 13 embrija. U zadnjem stimuliranom postupku smo dobili 5 osmostaničnih embrija, biolog je rekao da su to dotad najkvalitetniji embriji koje smo imali. U drugom stimuliranom smo imali dvodnevne embrije, a u prvom stimuliranom tri osmostanična, ali ne baš dobre kvalitete. 
> Hormoni su mi ok, amh mi je 32,89 pmol/l, estradiol, lh, fsh, prolaktin i TSH su svi unutar intervala za folikularnu fazu. Imam 36. god.
> Neki savjet?


Nema tu šta pametno za reći,sve ti je ok. i sve pretrage si obavila nedostaje faktor sreće ništa drugo,ali ovaj put je bingo,sa Firula u zadnje vrime ima dosta trudnoća i volila bi da se još javi cura jer znam da ih ima.Sara sretno,jesi u subotu na uzv?

----------


## sara10

Sretna, u subotu mi pad 8dc kada bi trebala na 1. uzv, ali sutra ujutro zovem Z. pa ću znat onda više o tome. 
Sretna ti snižavaš tsh, jel tako?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Sretna, u subotu mi pad 8dc kada bi trebala na 1. uzv, ali sutra ujutro zovem Z. pa ću znat onda više o tome. 
> Sretna ti snižavaš tsh, jel tako?


Pijem eutirox i nadam se da ga snižavam,sljedeči tj.ću izvaditi krv pa ćemo viditi situaciju.

----------


## sissy75

pijem ga i ja a u mjesec dana mi je sa 3.32 pao na 3.25  :Sad:  ovim tempom necu do jeseni u postupak

Sent from my move 2 using Tapashit

----------


## sretna 1506

> Prvo da pozdravim sve cure sa foruma, divne ste i pune informacija pogotovo za nekoga poput mene, koja sam do prije nekoliko dana bila totalno neupućena u ovo sve. 
> U srijedu ujutro sam zamolila MM da napravi spermiogram jer sam htjela biti nekako mirna odmah, pa ako eventualno postoji neki problem da ga krenemo rješavati. 
> Inače ja sam 88.,uredne menstruacije, brisevi uvijek uredni, jedini problem je ureaplasma koju smo 2 puta izliječili skroz, a MM 82.
> Nalaz spermiograma u Cito-a teska oligoastenozoospremija (0.9 mil u ml, od toga A tipa 0%, B samo 12.5%). 
> Nakon suza i šoka, prihvatili smo oboje dijagnozu i sad se bacamo na rješavanje problema, iako smo do prije par dana bili stajališta ako se desi desi, ali nigdje nam se ne žuri. 
> Preporučeni postupak je IVF-ISCI, pa me zanima da li se sve što se radi i privatno u Cito poliklinici radi i i na KBC Firule? Ne znam uopće odakle krenuti, dobila sam popis pretraga koje trebam napraviti, a mislila sam sutra nazvati sestru Zdenku koju ste spominjali u prijašnjim postovima, pa da mi i ona da neke smjernice što i kako dalje. Moram napomenuti da MM nije bio kod urologa, znači sva naša saznjanja o problemu se temelje na jednom spermiogramu, ali obzirom na katastrofalan nalaz, sumljam da su prevelika odstupanja vjerovatna. Treba duboko udahnuti i kreniti dalje, startamo sutra ujutro sa pozivom. 
> Neki savjeti o kronologiji rješavanja svega su i više nego dobrodošli.  
> Zanima me da li se i u KBC-u odmah radi nama preporučeni postupak u Cito IVF+ISCI ili se prije pokušava sa inseminjacijom i IVF?


Dobro došla,kao prvo drago mi je da sam uspjela u naumu da se nove cure počnu javljati,jer kako sam rekla ima ih,kao drugo moraš se naručiti na ambulantu kod određenog dr.i onda on traži određene nalazi i vodi te do cilja,imaš gore u postu od Sare br.tel i neka ti je sretno.

----------


## sretna 1506

> pijem ga i ja a u mjesec dana mi je sa 3.32 pao na 3.25  ovim tempom necu do jeseni u postupak
> 
> Sent from my move 2 using Tapashit


A shit zar tako sporo pada??

----------


## sissy75

> A shit zar tako sporo pada??


pogledaj tog beleja 

Sent from my move 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## splicanka30

Ajme ima nas ovdi...

Sunsisshining,markere i krvnu grupu možeš raditi i na Križinama. Čekaš 2,3 dana...
Loly i sara,sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Željkice,uživaj u malome  :Smile: 
malena,za srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~
sissy koliku dozu piješ E?

I mi smo krenuli u novi postupak. U čet sam u dr.B na FM,pa ćemo vidit šta i kako dalje...

----------


## sissy75

pijem opet po dvije,pila sam 15 dana po 2 pa 15 po 1 a šokirala sam se da ništa nije palo.
spličanka i sara da bude lijepih folikulića  :fige: 
željkice da nisu kolike u pitanju pa zato plače? probaj nakon kupanja dok ga oblačiš lagano nogice savijat u koljenu prema trbuhu i tako par puta da se isprducka  :Smile:  to je strašno pomagalo klincu kojeg sam dadiljala,mučilo ga je do 3mj.posli nestalo.

----------


## splicanka30

A po dvije,a kolika doza? Tj.koliko mg?  :Smile:

----------


## sissy75

> A po dvije,a kolika doza? Tj.koliko mg?


50mg
pazi da ne zachatamo temu jer čemo dobit po prstima  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

sissy jesu i grčevi i večernja nervoza još malo pa će proć  :Smile:  
ima o :Kiss: psebna tema tsh pa se prebacite tamo.al treba njemu sigurno 4 tjedna da počne padat nakon nove terapije.

sretno u novim postupcima!

----------


## bubekica

cure, javljajte vijesti o tijeku postupka na odbrojavanje, da vas mogu preciznije voditi na listi! sretno svima!

----------


## jojo

> Prvo da pozdravim sve cure sa foruma, divne ste i pune informacija pogotovo za nekoga poput mene, koja sam do prije nekoliko dana bila totalno neupućena u ovo sve. 
> U srijedu ujutro sam zamolila MM da napravi spermiogram jer sam htjela biti nekako mirna odmah, pa ako eventualno postoji neki problem da ga krenemo rješavati. 
> Inače ja sam 88.,uredne menstruacije, brisevi uvijek uredni, jedini problem je ureaplasma koju smo 2 puta izliječili skroz, a MM 82.
> Nalaz spermiograma u Cito-a teska oligoastenozoospremija (0.9 mil u ml, od toga A tipa 0%, B samo 12.5%). 
> Nakon suza i šoka, prihvatili smo oboje dijagnozu i sad se bacamo na rješavanje problema, iako smo do prije par dana bili stajališta ako se desi desi, ali nigdje nam 
> se ne žuri. 
> Preporučeni postupak je IVF-ISCI, pa me zanima da li se sve što se radi i privatno u Cito poliklinici radi i i na KBC Firule? Ne znam uopće odakle krenuti, dobila sam popis pretraga koje trebam napraviti, a mislila sam sutra nazvati sestru Zdenku koju ste spominjali u prijašnjim postovima, pa da mi i ona da neke smjernice što i kako dalje. Moram napomenuti da MM nije bio kod urologa, znači sva naša saznjanja o problemu se temelje na jednom spermiogramu, ali obzirom na katastrofalan nalaz, sumljam da su prevelika odstupanja vjerovatna. Treba duboko udahnuti i kreniti dalje, startamo sutra ujutro sa pozivom. 
> Neki savjeti o kronologiji rješavanja svega su i više nego dobrodošli.  
> Zanima me da li se i u KBC-u odmah radi nama preporučeni postupak u Cito IVF+ISCI ili se prije pokušava sa inseminjacijom i IVF?


možete ponoviti u kbc-u spermiogram jer je ovo tek prvi da ste ga radili, kad dobijete nalaz iz kbc dr. će vam sugerirati ako trebate kod urologa ( barem je kod nas ovako bilo)

----------


## *sunisshining*

Samo da kazem novim curama koje tek krecu na kbc firule. Broj za narucit se za konzultacije je 551-211 i to zvati samo izmedju 14-15 za telefonsko narucivanje.  Tako su mene uputili kad sam zvala.

----------


## fisica

Koliko se čeka na termin za Budimira? Ako npr. sutra zovem za konzultacije (znači redovni prijem u ambulanti) kada bi mogla očekivati da će me naručit?

----------


## Argente

> Samo da kazem novim curama koje tek krecu na kbc firule. Broj za narucit se za konzultacije je 551-211 i to zvati samo izmedju 14-15 za telefonsko narucivanje.  Tako su mene uputili kad sam zvala.


*sunisshining* hvala na informaciji, uvrstila sam je u Kyrin post na početku teme.
Zamolila bih ako bi neka od vas bila voljna prekontrolirati podatke iz početnog BHanyinog posta, vidim da su dosta stari!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozz cure

Nje ni mene dugo bilo. Kako ste? 
Splicanka, draga, sve znas, bit cemo mi trbusaste  :Preskace uze: 
Sissy, kako si

Zeljkice, kako bebusac, pusiceee

Sara, sretno.

Ostale pusa svima,

----------


## sissy75

a stvarno te nije bilo poduze papigice,kakvi su planovi? kod mene vidis tsh radi probleme ali problemi postoje da bi se rjesavali  :Smile:  cekam posiljku suplemenata s iherba da krenem sa hanumicinim protokolom tj. kucna radinost do daljnjeg. 
cure sretno s pikanjem,dogovorima i lovom na svjeze nalaze a poseban pozdrav nasim trbusastim curkama  :Smile: 

Sent from my move 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sara10

> *sunisshining* hvala na informaciji, uvrstila sam je u Kyrin post na početku teme.
> Zamolila bih ako bi neka od vas bila voljna prekontrolirati podatke iz početnog BHanyinog posta, vidim da su dosta stari!


SPERMIOGRAM
HZZO - radi se na Firulama, ali nije više ulaz do hitne pomoći, prvi kat, *već u novom rodilištu, odjel Humane reprodukcije.* Ostalo je sve mislim ok, a što se Firula tiče, Kyra je sve lijepo napisala ispod Bhanyinog posta.

----------


## sara10

Sad vidim da je i to što se spermiograma tiče Kyra također spomenila u svom postu, ma sve je lipo napisala.

----------


## PapigaCapo

*sissy* evo mene u postupku u cita. Danas 3dc na femari od jucer, u petak prva fm. Uh uh. Vjestica krenila sugavo, dva dana spoting, pa kad sam odlucila da je to to, i krenila pit, sad treci dan nista. Ma.. Kako bude. Necu se nervirat. 
Tebi sretno, jesi to nedavno saznala za probleme sa stitnjacom?

----------


## sissy75

> *sissy* evo mene u postupku u cita. Danas 3dc na femari od jucer, u petak prva fm. Uh uh. Vjestica krenila sugavo, dva dana spoting, pa kad sam odlucila da je to to, i krenila pit, sad treci dan nista. Ma.. Kako bude. Necu se nervirat. 
> Tebi sretno, jesi to nedavno saznala za probleme sa stitnjacom?


ma da,skupljala svježe nalaze i bum tsh 3.32 krenila odma s terapijom ali strašno sporo pada
amh mi sa 22 skočio na 30(to još nisam čula) a i fsh skočio na 10 uglavnom sve pošandrcalo  :Smile:  
ajde ~~~~neka ovaj bude uspješan  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

Cure da van se javin, danas san bila na uvz ( jucer dr. B. Nije bilo jer je u pon bija dezuran), imamo malo srce koje kuca i veliki smo 7 mm! 

*Sara10* javi kako napreduju folikuli, u subotu je prva fm?  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Malena0808 cestitke! Nadam se da cemo sve imat tu srecu uskoro. 
Fisica mi smo naruceni za 15- ak dana. Znaci ide to brzo.

----------


## željkica

*malena*  :Very Happy: 

*Loly* ,danas je dogovor za novi postupak,javi šta kaže dr!

----------


## BlueI

Evo pozdrav cure, ja vas čitam svo vrime al malo lina za pisat, danas 5dc  i prva fm i ništa nema ko što sam i znala al ajd došla jer je rećeno pa u subotu druga fm inaće postušak no.4  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*BlueI* prvo da ti zaželim dobrodošlicu i da ti poželim da šta prije ostvariš trudnoću i preseliš se na drugu temu!
Zašto si tako pesimistična,koji je vaš problem,di si u postupku?

*sara* kako ide bockanje kad je fm?
*Loly*???

----------


## BlueI

ej nisam ti ja pesimistična nego ni u jednom postupku mi se nisu folikuli vidili prije 7 - 8 jer mi menga traje 6  :Smile:  ... al ok ... u cita sam kod dr P  :Smile:

----------


## BlueI

ej nisam ti ja pesimistična nego ni u jednom postupku mi se nisu folikuli vidili prije 7 - 8 jer mi menga traje 6  :Smile:  ... al ok ... u cita sam kod dr P  :Smile:  a problema nema osim što nema jajovoda tj nema mostova ... a ustanovilo se i da s godinama i AMH je nizak ... ma uglavnom sve rješivo pa što bude  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Tu sam  :Wink:  Bili jučer, dr mi napravio uzv, brojio antralne folikule. Predložio da napravim biopsiju endometrija pa mi je to odma napravio. 
Dogovorili protokol, krećem 2 dc sa letrilanom, jer na puregone loše reagiram.
*BlueI* dobrodošla, želim ti puno sriće!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Evo pozdrav cure, ja vas čitam svo vrime al malo lina za pisat, danas 5dc  i prva fm i ništa nema ko što sam i znala al ajd došla jer je rećeno pa u subotu druga fm inaće postušak no.4


Dobrodošla,di si u postupku,5 dc vjerojatno VV,ne razumijem nema ništa kao što sam i znala,4.postupak? Napiši još nešto o sebi.

----------


## Loly

Mislim da je mislila da se 5 dc ne vidi puno na folikulometriji, pa ide opet u subotu! I ja ću na prvu folikulometriju 5 dc, u Cito!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja bila jucer 5dc na prvoj fm u cita, i nista nema  :Sad: . Vec sam isplakala i ne nadam se. Zapravo ima jedna folikularna cista od 22mm. Reka da dodjem i ponediljak pa da vidimo jos jednom. A zadnji put mi je na 5dc bilo 4 folikula.

----------


## Loly

Papiga bas mi je zao! Koju si stimulaciju imala? Nadam se da je jos rano, da ce stanje u ponediljak biti puno bolje! BlueI kako je proslo danas?

----------


## BlueI

Ja pročitam sve postove al teško mi pisat  :Smile:  ... Dakle 7dc vide se 2 na desnom j, a livi j. je meni u čudnom položaju pa triba me pritiskat a nije htio puno al misli da je opazio 1... lijekova dodao nije ništa i onda utorak da vidimo di smo... utorak tek očekujem da se nešto pomakne ... meni je uvik punkcija 13 - 14 dan pa nije ni ovo iznimka tako da sve je regularno  :Smile:  ... puževim koracima, al se kreće ...

----------


## Argente

Još jednom vas molim da prije nego što postate na temu razmislite može li isti post ići i na Odbrojavanje ili je baš Split-specific, pokušavamo izbjeći chat i kružoke po klinikama...u svakom slučaju, tijek svojih postupaka javljajte na Odbrojavanje da bubekica lakše vodi evidenciju. Hvala.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja ne mogu otvorit odbrojavanje na ipadu  :Sad: . Stalno mi blokira

----------


## BlueI

> Ja ne mogu otvorit odbrojavanje na ipadu . Stalno mi blokira


baci ipad MORAŠ na odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Cure, di ste?
Ja sam bila jučer na 2. uzv i dobro j, folikuli rastu, iam ih 10 ukupno, rekao mi dr. u čet. najverojatnije štoperica, a sutra opet idem na uzv. pa ću zbat detaljnije. Bio mi je dr. B. što mi je jako drago pošto me on vodi. 
*PapigaCapo* i *BlueI* kakvi je stanje kod vas? *Loly* kada startaš?
Ima li tko još možda da je trenutno u postupku u kbc?

----------


## željkica

sara baš mi je drago da si zadovoljna i da ima folikula! moramo se prebacit na odbrojavanje  da nas opet ne bi vikali  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Cure, di ste?
> Ja sam bila jučer na 2. uzv i dobro j, folikuli rastu, iam ih 10 ukupno, rekao mi dr. u čet. najverojatnije štoperica, a sutra opet idem na uzv. pa ću zbat detaljnije. Bio mi je dr. B. što mi je jako drago pošto me on vodi. 
> *PapigaCapo* i *BlueI* kakvi je stanje kod vas? *Loly* kada startaš?
> Ima li tko još možda da je trenutno u postupku u kbc?


Odlično,ja uporno pozivam cure koje su u postupku u kbc da se jave,jer znam da ih ima ali lijene su,a bilo bi dobro da podijele sa nama svoja iskustva,dakle cure ne samo čitati nega malo i pisati  :Smile: .

----------


## malena0808

> Cure, di ste?
> Ja sam bila jučer na 2. uzv i dobro j, folikuli rastu, iam ih 10 ukupno, rekao mi dr. u čet. najverojatnije štoperica, a sutra opet idem na uzv. pa ću zbat detaljnije. Bio mi je dr. B. što mi je jako drago pošto me on vodi. 
> *PapigaCapo* i *BlueI* kakvi je stanje kod vas? *Loly* kada startaš?
> Ima li tko još možda da je trenutno u postupku u kbc?


Supeeeeer za folikule! Bravo sara!!!!  Zelin ti svu srecu svijeta u ovom postupku!  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Hvala malena i ostale, kad bi barem bilo ovaj put  :neznam: 
Malena, kada si ti opet na uzv-u kod dr. B?

----------


## BlueI

Kod mene su 2 al mali su tako da niš ovi put  :Smile:  reka bi dr: ona tvoja dva šugava  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

> Hvala malena i ostale, kad bi barem bilo ovaj put 
> Malena, kada si ti opet na uzv-u kod dr. B?


Svi frzimo fige i navijamo za tebe!!!  :Smile:  sutra san kod dr.B  iza 10 sati  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Sara10* sretno!
Ja krećem za par dana, kad bi tribala doći M.
*BlueI* koju si stimulaciju imala?

----------


## splicanka30

Sara,Papiga sretnooo ~~~~~~~~
Blue,ne mogu još rast? Koji si dc?

Sara ja sam prošla IVF kod dr.B. Vraćene su mi 2js.Sad čekam betu...

----------


## sretna 1506

> Sara,Papiga sretnooo ~~~~~~~~
> Blue,ne mogu još rast? Koji si dc?
> 
> Sara ja sam prošla IVF kod dr.B. Vraćene su mi 2js.Sad čekam betu...


Misliš 2 embrija,kakva su ,koliko stanična?
Sretno ti do kraja!

----------


## Loly

Jel dr Poljak svima daje iskljucivo utrice ili je neka dobila crinone gel? Ja bi ga ovaj put trazila crinone! Sretno curke!!!

----------


## sara10

Hvala cure, meni punkcija u subotu jutro! Ajme, samo da prođe i da bude kvalitetnih js-a! a današnjem uzv-u 11 folikula, ali nisu svi iste veličine.
*Splićanka* super za dva embrijića, neka ti je sa srećom. A koliko si dobila js-a na punkciji? 
*Loly i PapigaCapo* sretno i vama!
*BlueI* žao mi je što e tako ispalo ovaj put.
*Malena* ipak se nismo uspile trefit, pretpostavljam da nisi ni bila na humanoj, već na ambulanti, a ja sam se danas malo načekala dolje, al nema veze.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Pozdrav svim curama... ja jos cekam konzultacije...u medjuvremenu smo prikupili sve nalaze. 
Tila bi samo rec adminu da izbrise ono na pocetku kako se spermiogram radi ulaz do hitne jer se tamo vise ne moze radit. Preko HZZO-a, znaci, iskljucivo na humanoj u rodilistu. Tako mi je rekla sestra Zdenka.

----------


## splicanka30

Istina je za SG...

Sara bilo je 2 folikula,dvije js. Prirodni IVF.

----------


## BlueI

sara10 što ti je žao ? ... pa ja s AMH 1,41 to mi je super ... 
Loly, dobila letrilan + klomifen od 2 - 6 dana i to je sve 
u ponediljak punkcija pa što bude 

ne mogu vam poslat private poruku a ne da mi se ovo pisat da me ne špotaju admini ... tako da Loly ostavi mi poruku u grupi na FB ... lakše nego da brinem oće me opet ko upozoravat ...  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Jel dr Poljak svima daje iskljucivo utrice ili je neka dobila crinone gel? Ja bi ga ovaj put trazila crinone! Sretno curke!!!


Loly, pise ti crinone ako ga upitas. Sretno, draga, neka ti je ovo zadnji!

----------


## sara10

Cure, javila sam na odbrijavanju za 5 js-a koje smo dobili u 4. stimuliranom postupku. Htjela bi samo reći što se tiče anestezije na kbc-u da je super, dobije se u venu i totalno me ošamutilo, tako da ništa nije bolilo na punkciji, stvarno sam bila totalno opuštena. Međutim, posli dok sam ležala na odjelu mi je bilo malo mučno od anestezije jer možda mi je sestra dala i malo jaču dozu pošto sam imala dosta folikula. Al prošlo je sve brzo i ok, sad sam super. Da podvučem paralelu između cita i kbc (pošto sad imam iskustvo i iz cita i iz kbc-a), na kbc je jača anestezija i dobije se u venu, a u cita dvi injekc. u guzu, nije me ni tamo posebno bolilo, al ovdje je još bolje, jedino što u cita nije nikad bilo mučno nakon toga.
U poned. zovem da vidimo kakva je situacija.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja sam bila samo u cita u postupku, i samo prvi put sam dobila dvi inekcije u guzu, od koje me jedna dobro osamutila. Kasnije mi je dava samo voltaren jer nikad nisam imala vise od dvi stanice. Ovaj put je bila jedna, al me dobrano ubolo, bas sam skocila, dr je malo zuga da sam se mogla ubost na iglu, al kaze nesto u smislu da je to od punkcija postalo zadebljano 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## sara10

A gdje nam je *jojo*, nije se dugo javljala? Nadam se da uživa u trudnoći i da sve protječe kako treba.

----------


## jojo

> A gdje nam je *jojo*, nije se dugo javljala? Nadam se da uživa u trudnoći i da sve protječe kako treba.


evo me draga, prativ vas redovito, ali ne pišem jer više neznam di bi stavila koji post. kod mene je sve u redu i želim da tvoj sljedeći post bude pozitivna beta!!!!!

----------


## tal

curke di se vadi AHM , di se nalazi to kbc-u ? Od koje do koje ure se vadi ?

----------


## hedoniza

> curke di se vadi AHM , di se nalazi to kbc-u ? Od koje do koje ure se vadi ?


Mislim da ti se vadi u Centralnom Labaratoriju na firulama, ulaz do hitne pomoći ako nisu mjenjali nista u zadnje 2g..

----------


## sara10

tal, amh se vadi u centralnom laboratoriju na Firule, ulaz lijevo od Hitne pomoći. Tj. da malo detaljnije opišem pošto si iz ŠI, kada uđeš na onaj glavni ulaz na Firule, skreneš lijevo i ideš prema Hitnoj pomoći, ali uđeš na vrata lijevo od Hitne pomoći i tu je to, možeš nekog i pitat na hodniku, uputit će te. Krv se vadi od 8-10h. Dobro je doći malo ranije i prije 8h ako misliš što ranije to obaviti jer se stvori veliki red već prije 8h, ali kada krenu ide to brzo jer ulazi po 5-6 osoba odjednom za vađenje. Nadam se da si otprilike shvatila.

----------


## tal

hvala hedoniza i sara 10 .....shvatila sam otprilike jer ne znam di je tamo hitna znam samo za to novo rodilište  ali naći ću to sigurno . Bila sam samo jednom i to mi jebilo prvi put na konzultacijama kod dr.budimira i sad me šalje na vađenje krvi pa me zanimalo di se vadi taj AMH jer ostalo radim u Ši. A da i moj muž mora radit spermiogram tamo ali to imamo broj kod sestre Zdenke za  naručit se . Nadam se da ćemo to sve uštimat vremenski: vadit krv u ši. i st istodobno i bit na ultrazvuku u st. (zadnji dan menzisa ) i mužev spermiogram napravit a da sve to bude u danima kad već idem u st. ufffff šta ćemo se mi naputovat  :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Tal, ako si bila di je novo rodiliste, ovo ti nije tamo, nego bas ulaz u kbc, krizanje dubrovacke ulice i poljicke, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## BlueI

Tal sve se da obaviti jer i ja sam iz Šbk sve radila a sve se lagano stigne  :Smile:  ... sretno

----------


## Loly

*Tal* sretno! Ja večeras iza 7,30 imam prvu folikulometriju, 4 dc!

----------


## tal

hvala na brizi .....ovo mi je prvi put da idem na sve ovo pa mi je sve novo i nepoznato . U kojoj si ti fazi  BlueI ako se smije znati ?

----------


## sara10

*Loly* SRETNOOO!

*tal* kao što BlueI kaže sve ćeš pomalo obavit, znam da prvi put ima puno nepoznanica, al kad jednom uđeš u sve to, ushemit ćeš s brzo. Ti slobodno pitaj šta god te zanima, rado ćemo ti pomoći koliko možemo. Jel možemo nešto više znat o tebi/mužu, kažeš prvi put idete u postupak, koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje nam je vedre

----------


## sara10

Crvenkapice, želim ti poslat pp, pun ti je inbox!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a jeli  , tko zna  od kada  mi je tako  nisam dobila  pp  ne pamtim

----------


## BlueI

Tal jučer sam imala transfer i sad sam čekalica  :Smile:  ... kauč i ja ja i kauč i krevet i ja i sidalica  :Smile:  ... to je dok prođe ova kiša i jugo a u nedilju na rivu na kavicu  :Wink:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bog cure...mi smo bili na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. B. Dogovorili smo isto sto jebi Tal rekla uzv na 7. Dan ciklusa da bude siguran da nema kakvih polipa i savjetovao mi je da napravim uzv dojki. Kaze da je to jako bitno radit, pogotovo kod zena koje idu u postupke jer zbog hormonskih stimulacija postoji veca opasnost od raka dojki. Mi smo prosli vec 3 aiha (klomifenska) u Cita. Doktor B me se jako dojmio. Nista ne prepusta slucaju i osjecam se napokon sigurno.

----------


## maca papucarica

> *Tal* sretno! Ja večeras iza 7,30 imam prvu folikulometriju, 4 dc!


Što je Cito počeo i noćne smjene tuć!?  :Laughing: 

Sretno svima, neka vas što više bude trbušastih ovo lito!

----------


## željkica

Loly sretno i da bude dobitno!kako je prošla prva fm?

----------


## Loly

*Maco* imaš pravo i bila je gužva ko da je podne  :Smile: 
Imam 3-4 folikula na desnom, na lijevom ništa, danas i sutra uz letrilan i 225 gonala f pen, uzv opet u ponediljak,. Kaže dr da nije ludilo ali da nije ni loše, s obzirom da je bio tek 4 dc!

----------


## sara10

Loly, prvi uzv ti je bio, vidim 4dc, jel to nešto novo, jel tako sad svima ili? Meni je dosad u cita uvik prvi uzv bio 6dc.

----------


## Loly

> Loly, prvi uzv ti je bio, vidim 4dc, jel to nešto novo, jel tako sad svima ili? Meni je dosad u cita uvik prvi uzv bio 6dc.


Ne draga, tribao je biti u subotu, ali nisu imali ništa za subotu (punkcije i transfere), a dr je mislio da bi u nedilju bilo kasno jer sam 5 dc tribala početi s inekcijama, pa me zato naručio 4 dc ali kasnije navečer!

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## thegirl25

Pozdrav cure, svim čekalicama svu sreću želim... Ja sam svoje malo zlato dobila prije 4 god iz 2 FET-a na Citu (dr. Šparac)... sve skupa smo imali 1 ISCI i dva FEta...
Sad se razmisljamo o jos jednoj bebi, i skupljam snagu psihički prolaziti kroz sve to... ali eto žao mi je ne pokusat ... 
Ja se sjećam da sam u onom ciklusu u kojem sam i ostala trudna jako puno lezala na plazi u sunčala jajnike... pa eto znate kakve smo mi
sve detalje gledamo sto smo to drugacije nego ovaj put... tražeči čarobnu formulu... uglavnom mi ćemo na ljeto pokusat i ovaj put, recite mi što 
sada traze na Citu? Koje nalaze treba donijet sa sobom da bi se dogovorili oko terapije?

----------


## BlueI

thegirl25 vjerojatno isto ko prvi put a to je hormoni, brisevi, papa, markeri kod tebe i m i spermiogram... eto  :Smile:

----------


## splicanka30

Evo da i ovdi javim
1.prirodni IVF u dr.Budimira,KBC Firule i pozitivna beta :D

----------


## malena0808

> Evo da i ovdi javim
> 1.prirodni IVF u dr.Budimira,KBC Firule i pozitivna beta :D


Cestitke jos jedanput of srca!!! Nek dalje bude sve skolski !!!  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> Evo da i ovdi javim
> 1.prirodni IVF u dr.Budimira,KBC Firule i pozitivna beta :D


bravo!!! super vijesti!!

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala <3

----------


## hedoniza

splicanka3o cestitam od srca i sad neka bude skolska do kraja

----------


## KLARA31

splicanka30 čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

splicanka   cestitam  !!!

cure  zna  li tko  koji dan  je  dr.  Roje  u bolnici  kbc st,  kojim  danom radi  ??  zovem dole  ne mozes  nikog dobit

----------


## malena0808

> splicanka   cestitam  !!!
> 
> cure  zna  li tko  koji dan  je  dr.  Roje  u bolnici  kbc st,  kojim  danom radi  ??  zovem dole  ne mozes  nikog dobit


Crvenkapice, moja rodica vodi trudnocu kod dr. Roje, koliko san upucena on ti dole utorkom  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Splicanka30 cestikam od srca... da sve ide svojim tokom!  :Wink:  mozes mi reci sto podrazumjeva prirodni ivf? Ja sam u dr B pa da se znam pripremit ako mi to predlozi...

----------


## tal

sara10 još nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu jer čekam AMH i sa nuklearne da budu nalazi  gotovi , a u nedjelju mi dr.budimir radi ultra zvuk pa ću znati konkretnije ......sve mi ovo nekako sporo ide . Dali je dr. budimir uvijek ozbiljan ili se to meni čini , malo me to straši  :Smile:  ???

----------


## tal

> Tal jučer sam imala transfer i sad sam čekalica  ... kauč i ja ja i kauč i krevet i ja i sidalica  ... to je dok prođe ova kiša i jugo a u nedilju na rivu na kavicu


želim ti sriću i da iza ovih kišnih dana prođiraš po rivi sa bebicom  :Smile:

----------


## tal

> Bog cure...mi smo bili na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. B. Dogovorili smo isto sto jebi Tal rekla uzv na 7. Dan ciklusa da bude siguran da nema kakvih polipa i savjetovao mi je da napravim uzv dojki. Kaze da je to jako bitno radit, pogotovo kod zena koje idu u postupke jer zbog hormonskih stimulacija postoji veca opasnost od raka dojki. Mi smo prosli vec 3 aiha (klomifenska) u Cita. Doktor B me se jako dojmio. Nista ne prepusta slucaju i osjecam se napokon sigurno.


ja sam već obavila ultra zvuk dojke i napravila Amh i vadila krv na nulkearnoj i sad čekam nalaze da budu gotovi , a to je čekat 3 sedmice ...to me isčekivanje ubija a u ovu nedilju 2.3. mi je dr.b reka da dođem na ultrazvuk kao i tebi .....da on je jako detaljan i sve ti objasni u detalje ali mi se nekako čini da je stalno ozbiljan ili se to samo meni čini ili sam ga ja uvatila na krivoj nozi  :Smile:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ............. ali meni je bitno da je detaljan i da sve objasni .

----------


## sara10

> sara10 još nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu jer čekam AMH i sa nuklearne da budu nalazi  gotovi , a u nedjelju mi dr.budimir radi ultra zvuk pa ću znati konkretnije ......sve mi ovo nekako sporo ide . Dali je dr. budimir uvijek ozbiljan ili se to meni čini , malo me to straši  ???


*tal* kako to u nedjelju, jel ti to on reka da dođeš u nedjelju, jel možda dežuran tada? 
Ma on ti je super tal, je djeluje ozbiljno, al čovjek je rastrgan na sve strane, radi na odjelu ginekol. operacije, porode, carske, onda se spusti na humanu, punkcije, transferi, folikulom...al ja sam se s njim znala i nasmijat. Bio mi je super na punkciji i transferu, pita jel bolilo....Ako imaš neka pitanja kad si kod njega, slobodno ga pitaj, bez ustručavanja, on će ti odgovorit na sve bez obzira na ozbiljnost....Sretno!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Dr B je najbolji dr s kojim sam ja do sad imala ikakvog posla. Mislim da bi se svi dr trebali ugledat na njega. Ima sve sta ja ocekujem od dr. Eto. Svim curama sritno!  :Smile:

----------


## tal

> *tal* kako to u nedjelju, jel ti to on reka da dođeš u nedjelju, jel možda dežuran tada? 
> Ma on ti je super tal, je djeluje ozbiljno, al čovjek je rastrgan na sve strane, radi na odjelu ginekol. operacije, porode, carske, onda se spusti na humanu, punkcije, transferi, folikulom...al ja sam se s njim znala i nasmijat. Bio mi je super na punkciji i transferu, pita jel bolilo....Ako imaš neka pitanja kad si kod njega, slobodno ga pitaj, bez ustručavanja, on će ti odgovorit na sve bez obzira na ozbiljnost....Sretno!


sara10 pa on mi je rekao doć i to na hitni prijem iza 10 sati .....valjda me neće zaboravit  :Grin:  Može biti da je tamo onda dežuran pa zato jer ja sam mu u četvrtak rekla da mi je zadnji dan menge u subotu a on mi je reka da dođen u nedilju . Misliš da bi zaboravio ako mi je reka da dođem ovako vanredno ?

----------


## tal

> Dr B je najbolji dr s kojim sam ja do sad imala ikakvog posla. Mislim da bi se svi dr trebali ugledat na njega. Ima sve sta ja ocekujem od dr. Eto. Svim curama sritno!


da tu si upravu , meni je objasnio neke stvari koje sam ja prošla prije kroz operacije pa mi je objasnio zašto i kako se to desilo šta mi prije niko nije do tad reka  i odma mi je reka u startu da ako uspijem zatrudnit  da ču bit čudo   :Smile:

----------


## tal

Bok curke , imam neko pitanjce za vas ,dali je neka od vas imala polipe ? Ja danas bila kod dr. B u kbc st na ultrazvuku i uočija mi je polipe i cistu ....za cistu je reka da nije rizično ali polipe moram skinut prije procesa oplodnje . Dali je neka od vas radila to u st i kako to izgleda , jeli anastezija opća ili lokalna ? Za sad moram vadit neki marker Ca 125 i onda s tim nalazom na kontrolu za dogovor oko skidanja tih polipa .  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## carrie2812

Pozdrav....nova sam na forumu. Citam vas vec neko vrime. U postupku sam kod  dr. Poljaka u Cita. Prvi postupak uopce.....neki savjeti i iskustvahvala
 A

----------


## željkica

carrie dobrodošla!i odmah da ti zaželim da ti prvi postupak bude dobitan!jesi već krenula?

----------


## Loly

*Carrie* dobrodošla! Ima odi dosta cura koje su kod dr. Poljaka (i ja sam među njima) trenutno u postupku, sutra transfer. Slobodno pitaj sve što te zanima! Sretno!

----------


## carrie2812

Cekam m......dobila sam protokol. Imam veliku zalihu js pa se odlucio na protokol antagonist. Od 2.-6. Dc 150 iu puregona....

----------


## Argente

toncek, stavila sam ti post ovamo: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29465-s...=1#post2582193

----------


## funky

dugo vas vremena pratim...ne mogu vise izdrzati da se ne pridruzim..mm i ja isto smo borci u ovoj teskoj borbi za bebu. Dijagnoza-idiopatska neplodnost, iza nas 2 neuspijesna aih, 1 stimulirani i 1 fet. Spremamo se za novi, ovaj put prirodnjak,  sve na cito.. sutra biopsija endometrija,pa cemo vidit. puno pozdrava svima

----------


## Loly

*Funky* dobro došla  :Love:  I meni je dr P pred ovaj postupak napravio biopsiju endometrija, ne brini, zahvat je malo neugodan, ali traje jako kratko, ja sam krvarila to popodne malo i nakon par sati ko da ništa nije bilo. Sretno!

*BlueI* di si?

----------


## BlueI

*Loly* sutra beta  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Cure jel netko u Splitu dobivao injekcije progesterona?npr.u cita? Kako doci do injekcija?
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## carrie2812

Jeli netko dobivao ovako male kolicine puregona kao ja? Nekako mi se cini da vecina dobiva puno jacu stimulaciju. AMH mi je 46.85.

----------


## hedoniza

Pozdrav i dobro dosle sve nove clanice i sto brze ostvarile trudnocu.. Loly sretno sutra i drzim fige da beta bude sto veca..

----------


## funky

Evo gotova biopsija, nista strasno, osim malo fizicke nelagode i psiho beda sta sve moramo napraviti. Dr. P i sestra su bili divniHvala loly, bilo je bas kako si rekla, a svim cekalicama zelim ogromnu betu...pozz

----------


## jojo

*sara* sada tek vidim tvoj potpis, mila šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## tal

> *Loly* sutra beta


držim ti fige BlueI i nadam se pozitivi , a ja ču morat sačekat sa svim tim jer idem na skidanje polipa u Ši kod Dr Z ...... :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  . Neznam koliko če trajat oporavak i sve to a nalazi krvi su mi gotovi 18.3 a operaciju ću radit zadnji dan M tako da je to tek početak sljedećeg miseca ....uffffffffffff  :Sad:  . bedira me sve to laganini .

----------


## funky

Tal, ne budi tuzna, bit ce sve dobro,kad krenes u postupak bit ce lipo vrime,znas da je to dobro za mrvice...
carrie,vidim da pitas za kolicinu lijekova, mislim da ne smijes vise ampula primat zbog rizika od hiperstimulacije, s obzirom na visok amh..u svakom slucaju, sretno
i ja krecem s letrilanom za koji dan

----------


## carrie2812

Evo napokon 1dc...od sutra krecem s puregonom ...u utorak prva fm...malo sam napeta ali se nadam da ce sve bit ok. Nemam pojma sta me ocekuje, kako cu reagirat na stimulaciju tako da sam skroz u balunu...

----------


## tal

> Tal, ne budi tuzna, bit ce sve dobro,kad krenes u postupak bit ce lipo vrime,znas da je to dobro za mrvice...
> carrie,vidim da pitas za kolicinu lijekova, mislim da ne smijes vise ampula primat zbog rizika od hiperstimulacije, s obzirom na visok amh..u svakom slucaju, sretno
> i ja krecem s letrilanom za koji dan


ma ja sam tek krenila na sve ovo pa čitam vas cure tu kako ste krenule u neke postupke (za mene još uvjek novo i nepoznato ) pa me to malo bedira jer sam odjednom stala na toj operaciji i ko zna kad ču dalje tj. kad se oporavim od operacije  :Sad:  . A i malo me je strah te operacije polipa , ne volim operacije   :scared:  Žao mi je šta mi dr. B nemože to radit nego moj ginekolog , mada nije ni on loš ali ipak sam htjela da je dr B jer je jako detaljan ........
Sretno funky sa tvojim postupkom  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Naravno da imas tremu od operacije, ja jos imam tremu i od obicnog pregleda..ali gledaj na to kao korak blize cilju..znam i za dr.B, bila sam jednom na pregledu kod njega, onako mrgud na prvu,ali vrlo strucan, i ja bih ostala kod njega,samo su guzve bile strasne, ne znam jel se do sad sta prominilo.
Javi carrie kako napredujes, mozda se i sretnemo...i ti si u dr.P?

----------


## tal

hahaha funky baš me nasmija s tim da imaš tremu od običnog pregleda  :Laughing: .....hahaha .
A ja mislila da dr B mrgudan samo kod mene  :Mad:  tako da zadnji pregled od straha nisam ga ni pitala ko mi na kraju umjesto njega radi operaciju  :Confused: . Ja mislim da je još uvjek gužva kod njega jer kad god sam kod njega ima nas 100 još  :Smile:  ....hahaha poželjan čovjek  :Wink:  . Sve će ovo bit Ok

----------


## carrie2812

Funk, i ja sam kod dr.P...vec godinu dana sam kod njega. Nakon tri neuspjesna AIH odlucili smo se za postupak. Inace danas sam si prvi put davala inekciju i kako sam bila skroz napeta dala sam si 25iu vise. Ali srica pa to nije neka katastrofa iako me ozbiljna panika uvatila...

----------


## funky

Ma svima se dogodi, ja u prvom postupku od treme prolila dvi ampule menopura,bas sam smotana,evo ne mogu ni smile umetnit s ovog moba...nista nece biti od par iu vise, mozda samo koji folikul vise.nadam se da imas njihove brojeve na cito,stvarno su super i svi odgovaraju i na pozive i na mail.cure moje,drzite se...e i meni stigla vjestica, danas pocela  piti letrilan, utorak uzv,pa cemo vidit ima li kakve nade za nas ovaj put...

----------


## carrie2812

> Ma svima se dogodi, ja u prvom postupku od treme prolila dvi ampule menopura,bas sam smotana,evo ne mogu ni smile umetnit s ovog moba...nista nece biti od par iu vise, mozda samo koji folikul vise.nadam se da imas njihove brojeve na cito,stvarno su super i svi odgovaraju i na pozive i na mail.cure moje,drzite se...e i meni stigla vjestica, danas pocela  piti letrilan, utorak uzv,pa cemo vidit ima li kakve nade za nas ovaj put...


 *funky* istina stvarno su super....sestra mi je odma rekla da nije nista strasno...danas je proslo sve u redu. Izgleda da se onda vidimo u utorak...

----------


## funky

Super, ak si tamo oko 13 h,vidimo se :Cool:

----------


## carrie2812

> Super, ak si tamo oko 13 h,vidimo se


Rekli su mi da dodem oko 13:20...

----------


## funky

Kako cemo se pripoznat, prijedlozi dobrodosli

----------


## carrie2812

E pa nezam....e da ja tamo uvik nesto po mob radim... a imam rozu masku s masnicom...

----------


## funky

> E pa nezam....e da ja tamo uvik nesto po mob radim... a imam rozu masku s masnicom...


Vidimo se :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*funky i carrie* sretno i dobronamdošle i šta prije postale trbušaste!!!!!!
*Loly* kako si?

----------


## Loly

*Carrie* & *Funky* sretno, neka bude dobitno. U Cito ste u dobrim rukama.
*Željkice* evo guram 5  dnt, bez nekih posebnih simptoma, osim jučer malo jače boli, odnosno pritiska, a sam sve ok, ne osjećam ništa.

----------


## funky

Loly i Zeljkice hvala na dobrodoslici! Loly mirujes li? Prvi sam stimulirani postupak citav prelezala, beta 1, fet sam bila u setnjama,sve normalno pospremala po stanu, beta 2.6, nije neka razlika, ali ocito nije sve u strogom mirovanju...sretno, javljaj nam sve! Koristi li netko fragmin u postupku, meni ga dr.P preporuca zbog nekih nalaza trombofilije ( pai 1 polimorfizam 4g/5g i ace ID)

----------


## Loly

*Funky* nije baš da mirujem, ali se štedim  :Smile:  Probala sam s strogim mirovanjima pa nije uspilo, nema tu pravila.  Sutra idem raditi i jedva čekam! Meni je u ovom postupku dr. dao fragmin, bodem se svaku večer, meni su nalazi trombofilije ok, ali zbog više neuspjelih postupaka dr kaže da probamo s fragminom.

----------


## carrie2812

*zeljkica* hvala na dobrodoslici.... inace ja sam se odlucila za strogo mirovanje, vidim da to i nema neki utjecaj ali eto tako sam si poslozila u glavi..

----------


## *sunisshining*

Da li koja od vas mora u cetvrtak u dr. B? Ja sam narucena pri kraj stvari pa mi je dr reka da dodem koji dan prije i vidim je li dezuran i da li radi uopce pa ako ko zna...  :Smile:

----------


## malena0808

> Da li koja od vas mora u cetvrtak u dr. B? Ja sam narucena pri kraj stvari pa mi je dr reka da dodem koji dan prije i vidim je li dezuran i da li radi uopce pa ako ko zna...


Sunisshining, ja san narucena kod dr.B u cetvrtak u 11 ipo na ambulanti, tako da sigurno normalno radi  :Smile:

----------


## tal

sunisshining ja znam da je on uvjek četvrtkom u ambulanti . Meni je isto bilo kao tebi , na prvom razgovoru mi je rekao da dođem k njemu zadnji  dan M na ultrazvuk i bila je nedilja i on me primio jer je bio dežuran ....Na žalost meni nisu lijepe vjesti , polipi , miom i cista ....cila farma  :Smile:  , pa moram na operaciju prije postupka tako da sad čekam zadnji dan M da bi me moglo operirati i tek onda ću moć na postupak oplodnje  :Sad:   . Žao mi je šta me dr.B neće moć operirat pa sam zakazala operaciju kod svog dr. Z . Kod tebe se nadam da neće bit kao kod mene i držim ti fige   :fige:  .

----------


## carrie2812

Inace evo izvjestaj...kako je reka dr P .....3-4 na livom...isto toliko i na desnom velicina 10-12 mm endometrij odlican. Prezadovoljan je....jer nije ih ni previse ni premalo. Jer nije mu cilj hiperstimulacija. U cetvrtak ponovo fm...nastavljam s istom dozom + orgalutran danas i sutra. Punkcija vjerojatno za vikend

----------


## vedre

Cure.Jel imate volje,vrimena i novaca :Smile:  da idemo slj.vikend u Zg u povorku.sa busom ili da se potrpamo u auto ili u aute  :Smile:  da podilimo trošak.Javite se.

----------


## sara10

*Vedre* odlična ideja, ja sam za, iako priznajem nisam uopće o tome razmišljala, al tvoj prijedlog me zainteresirao jako, mislim da je to odlična prilika za druženje, upoznavanje, u svakom slučaju nešto pozitivno. 
Ajmo cure iz Splita, okolice Splita, Dalmacije, javite se tko bi još išao!!

----------


## vedre

Ajmo cure.... :Sing:

----------


## sretna 1506

Ja bih rado,ali ne mogu,vikend radim.

----------


## željkica

i ja bi rado al bebica mi je još mala a rado bi vas upoznala.

----------


## *sunisshining*

:Undecided:  :Undecided: Cure i ja radim vikend...

----------


## vedre

Ja bih vas sve tako rado upoznala.Baš mi je žao da nemožete.dali se neka od vas čuje sa nekim curama koje neko vrijeme nisu na forumu npr.xsena ili neka druga cura.trenutno mi nitko nepada napamet.ja cu pitat crvenkapicu,least.ajde sjetite se jos nekoga.ili prijateljice van foruma....

----------


## bubekica

Oooo splicanke pakiraju kofere  :Smile: 
Voljela bih vas sto vise upoznati, dodjite nam  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Bravo cure  :Very Happy: 
Ima nas puno sto dolazimo iz drugih gradova  :Smile:  ajde, dodjite da se upoznamo!
Ja ovaj put stizem sa najmladjim priljepkom

----------


## Mojca

Ajmo bili! 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Iako ne pišem, virkam ja vas stalno, ovo je moja "matična tema", moja curka je iz Cita... ako kome treba spavanje a ne smetaju mu hrpe neispeglane robe i dva šašava psa i grintav muž  :Grin:  ... imam dva slobodna kreveta.

----------


## vedre

Za sada idemo ja i sara10.Mojca,hvala za spavanje ali imamo smještaj.....iako ja volim neispeglanu robu i šašave pse  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Onda je grintavi muz problem  :Laughing: 
Samo vi nama dodjite!

----------


## vedre

Ajoj Ginger dobro si me nasmijala.Vidimo se cure.

----------


## tal

Sunisshining jesi li bila na pregledu kod dr B ?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Moja Tal, bila sam na uzv. Sve ok. Nema zivotinjske farme u mene samo jedan jajnik mikrocisticne strukture.  Ovaj prirodni ciklus cemo ispratit pa mozda bude ivf, vidit cemo kako se folikul bude razvijao. Kako ti? Kako kratis dane?

----------


## sara10

> Za sada idemo ja i sara10.Mojca,hvala za spavanje ali imamo smještaj.....iako ja volim neispeglanu robu i šašave pse


Da, da, idemo ja i vedre, dogovor je pao!!! Žao mi je što nas neće biti više odavde, al nas dvije ćemo biti predstavnice juga-Dalmacije!
*Mojca* nisam znala da je tvoja curka iz Cita i hvala na ponudi za noćenje, al imamo ga.

----------


## Mojca

Je draga, Smjehuljica je moja mala Dalmatinka.  :Smile: 
Super da dolazite, baš se veselim. Javite se ako ćete trebati bilo kakvu logističku pomoc.

----------


## carrie2812

Cure moje....prosla i prva punkcija.....izvadeno 10js....to je sve sta znam. Sutra ce me nazvat za detalje....

----------


## *sunisshining*

carrie2812 Super! Bit ce blastica...
Ja jedva cekam sutra da vidim sta ce bit s ovim prirodnim ciklusom. Nadam se da cemo doc do aspiracije i transfera. 
U prirodnom ciklusu koliko sam mogla primjetit uglavnom transfer bude 3. dan. I koliko sam primjetila i cula od cura na kbc firule...oni preferiraju transfer na 3. dan opcenito. Ispravite me ako je koja od vas imala 5.dan.

----------


## carrie2812

> carrie2812 Super! Bit ce blastica...
> Ja jedva cekam sutra da vidim sta ce bit s ovim prirodnim ciklusom. Nadam se da cemo doc do aspiracije i transfera. 
> U prirodnom ciklusu koliko sam mogla primjetit uglavnom transfer bude 3. dan. I koliko sam primjetila i cula od cura na kbc firule...oni preferiraju transfer na 3. dan opcenito. Ispravite me ako je koja od vas imala 5.dan.


Ja ti nemam pojma o tome.....o cemu ovisi oce bit 3. ili 5. dan

----------


## Snekica

Ajme i Split nam stiže!!! Bravo cure! Ajde vi koje radite - mjenjajte smjenu, za ovo vam se zaista isplati to napraviti! Šta vas je više - manje troškove imate i ugodnije je putovati! 
sunisshining i sretna ajde se organizirajte! Jedva čekam da vidim i Split!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Carie2812* odlično za 10 js!! Super si reagirala, bit će i smrzlića vjerojatno!

*sunishinning* jesi u prirodnom postupku skroz bez ičega, bez femare, klomifena? Što se tiče transfera na Firule, ili je 3. ili 5. dan to je točno, a ovisi o broju embrija koji se dobiju da li će ići na blastice, tj. do 5-tog dana, ako ima malo embrija neće riskirati, transfer će biti 3. dan, a ako ih ima malo više i dobro se razvijaju, onda je moguće do blastica da se ide, tako je meni biolog objasnio sad kad sam bila u postupku. A sunishinning ti ćeš se prije punkcije javiti biologu Tandari (takva je procedura), pa ga možeš pitati sve šta te zanima.

----------


## carrie2812

*sara 10* sutra cu sve znati...javim vam razvoj situacije....

----------


## tal

ajoj sunisshining ne pitaj kako kratim dane ...a nikako neće da lete  :Smile:  hahahaha ....Čekam M da dobijem pa zadnji dan na operaciju i onda kod Dr. B da vidimo šta dalje .... U utorak MM radi spermiogram a ja idem po svoje krvne sličice  :Smile:  . Neznam kako da uvatim Dr. B , tribala bi ga pitat nešto u vezi operacije i da vidim kad će me primit iza op. sa svim nalazima ?
A kad ti startaš ? A to sa jajnikom , šta kaže , ne smeta za postupak ?

----------


## carrie2812

Cure....sad me zvali iz cita da mi danas nemogu rec kad je transfer nego ce me nazvat sutra....kad slika bude jasnija uglavnom kao bit ce najranije 3.dan.....sta to znaci??? Nije rekla ni koliko se oplodilp ni nista!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*carrie*bez brige, sve u redu, sutra ce na temelju broja oplodjenih odluciti kada ce biti transfer, ocito je danas jos neizvjesno. da je losija situacija - narucili bi te na transfer 3. dan.

----------


## carrie2812

Znaci da se ipak nesto oplodilo? Rekla je kao teansfer sigurno nece bit surtra...ali moze bit prekosutra sta je 3.dan!

----------


## bubekica

sigurno se nesto oplodilo  :Wink:

----------


## Loly

*Carrie* naravno da se oplodilo  :Smile:  Sestra kad zove ne može ti ništa reći, ni koliko se oplodilo ni u kakvom su stanju, samo kaže kad da dođeš na transfer i kako da se pripremiš za njega, ostalo ti kaže dr. na transferu. Ne brini  :Kiss:

----------


## carrie2812

* bubekica i loly*hvaala vam punooooo,uvatila me panika jer sam mislila da cu dobit vise infornacija.....pitala sam jucer kakav je spernio i kakve su kvalitete js i sestra je rekla da cu sve danas saznat a buduci da mi opet nisu nista rekli nisam znala sta se dogaga.
Jeli uobicajeni da osijecam probadanja i tupu bol...nista prestrasno ali me zanima trebam li mirovat ili mogu u dir?

----------


## bubekica

*carrie* aspirirano ti je 10 jajnih stanica, ja bih ti preporucila da mirujes par dana, izbjegavaj sjedenje pogotovo.

----------


## carrie2812

> *carrie* aspirirano ti je 10 jajnih stanica, ja bih ti preporucila da mirujes par dana, izbjegavaj sjedenje pogotovo.


Ok....onda nastavljam lezat do transfera...i posli tranfera...uglavnom, nalezat cu se..

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sara10 hvala na odgoboru. Da, ja sam u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu. Nismo planirali nista ovaj misec al eto da ne propadne. 
Danas na 10dc jedan vodeci 14 mm i dosta manjih folikulica koji se ne broje. Moj mikrocisticni jajnik nece smetat oplodnji, on je samo takve strukture. Ja inace imam povise testosteron i DHEA.
Tal ako tribas nac dr.B probaj u 11 sati svaki radni dan na odjelu. Tada on radi konzultacije i folikulometrije pa mozes uskocit izmedu s pitanjem. Evo ja u cetvrtak na novu fm pa drzite fige da ne bude prekasno za stopericu. Bude li sve ok u subotu aspiracija. Ufff...puno srece triba za pogodit s ovim prirodnim ciklusima. 
Ja cu probat s voltaren cepicima od stoperice pa dalje. Nesto sam citala da sprijecavaju pucanje folikula...
Eto, zene moje, na kraju svarno nemogu u zg. A vec San gledala kako škivat s posla...

----------


## željkica

> Ok....onda nastavljam lezat do transfera...i posli tranfera...uglavnom, nalezat cu se..


i ja bi ti preporučila da ležiš jer ipak si dobila 10 js znam po sebi kako je i normalno ja da malo boli ja sam ih dobila 15,tako da se strpi par dana i nemoj ništa teško dizat,a nakon transfer miruj 2 dana i onda sve laganini.

----------


## carrie2812

*zeljkica* to zapravo i nije bol, vise probadanje.
..Imam osjecaj da je sve nateceno dole......uglavnom ne micem se sa kauca i cekam sutra.....

----------


## Snekica

Sunašce naše, samo ti ispunktiraj fine folikuliće! Sretno! Ostale cure spremne za šetkanje po metropoli - see you!!!

----------


## funky

Loly???
Ja sam na punkciji u srijedu, tjesim se mislima na onaj koktel ljekova na citu...carrie cujemo se sutra, nadamo se blastici kojoj od tih 10!

----------


## carrie2812

*funky*  koktel je odlican, mm je reka da ce ih pitat jos koji l, kad me uvati zuta minuta jer odlicno djeluje na mene....smirena sam i vesela  :Razz: 
Ko ce docekat sutrasnji poziv... bas sam napeta....

----------


## tal

Puno hvala na odgovoru sunisshining , nadam se da ču ga uspit uvatit i da će bit od volje  :Smile:  ..........A tebi želim pun pogodak ovaj put ...  :Wink: 
Zna li neko od koliko sati se dižu nalazi krvi na kbc st

----------


## carrie2812

> Puno hvala na odgovoru sunisshining , nadam se da ču ga uspit uvatit i da će bit od volje  ..........A tebi želim pun pogodak ovaj put ... 
> Zna li neko od koliko sati se dižu nalazi krvi na kbc st


U centralnom labaratoriju od 11-14...ako se dobro sijecam!

----------


## funky

Loly cestitke jos jednom, reci molim te, jesi li heparin placala ili se moze dobiti preko soc.gin?

----------


## Loly

> Loly cestitke jos jednom, reci molim te, jesi li heparin placala ili se moze dobiti preko soc.gin?


Fala *funky*, ja heparin za sada plaćam, ali mi je rekao moj gin. kad se trudnoća potvrdi uzv i kad se čuju bebini otkucaji, da heparin dobijam preko bolnice. Jesi ti isto na heparinu? Ja ga koristim od dana nakon punkcije!

----------


## funky

Loly, preventivno cu i ja na heparin,iako mi nalazi trombofilije nisu losi,sutra mi je punkcija,a od cetvrtka heparin. Imas li kakve simptome i kad ponavljas betu? Kakva ti je bila punkcija,sad me malo trema hvata...

----------


## Loly

> Loly, preventivno cu i ja na heparin,iako mi nalazi trombofilije nisu losi,sutra mi je punkcija,a od cetvrtka heparin. Imas li kakve simptome i kad ponavljas betu? Kakva ti je bila punkcija,sad me malo trema hvata...


Simptomi - prva 3,4 dana probadanje, zatim do 9 dana sve mirno, ništa, osim prištića koji najavljuju mengu, 9 dan nabujale cice i plave vene po njima (to mi je bio prvi i jedini simptom dosta dugo u 1. trudnoći), sutra opet beta. Što se tiče punkcije, dobiješ u guzu dvi inekcije i sve 5, skoro ništa ne osjetiš, ne brini u dobrim si rukama! Sretno sutra, drži se  :Kiss:  Ako te još što zanima, samo pitaj moš i na pp, da ne chatamo!

----------


## carrie2812

*loly* jos jednom cestitam na beti i drzim fige da se podupla.
Evo ja docekala poziv....transfer ipak 3.dan..sutra...

----------


## Angus

Pozdrav svima! Prošle godine MM je radio spermiogram i nalaz je bio ooligozoospermia III , asthenozoospermia, ja sam radila hormonske testove i sve je uredu. On 42, ja 36.  Napokon sam ga uspila uvjerit da pokušamo IVF i zovem jučer Dr. P u Cita i kažem mu da mi je 1.dc i on me naruči danas i da mi 225 gonal f. Još sam cila zbunjena jer nisam očekivala da će to tako brzo krenuti. Čitam cijelo popodne forum i evo sad je 3 ujutro i sve mi je zbrkano. Super je sto bodrite i pomazete jedna drugu i čitajući vas danas puno se bolje osjećam iako još uvijek zbunjena u vezi cijele procedure.

----------


## carrie2812

Cure moje...zvala sam jutros da vidim ukupnu cijenu postupka i dozivila sam razpcaranje od 10js nista nema za smrzavanje...neznam koji je razlog ali uzasno sam tuzna i neznam uopce imam li se cemu nadat  :Sad:

----------


## hedoniza

> Cure moje...zvala sam jutros da vidim ukupnu cijenu postupka i dozivila sam razpcaranje od 10js nista nema za smrzavanje...neznam koji je razlog ali uzasno sam tuzna i neznam uopce imam li se cemu nadat


Draga carrie2812 tako ti je i meni u prvom postupku bilo ali bitno da to sta se oplodilo bude uspjesni.. Sretno

----------


## carrie2812

Mislim da su mi ocekivanja bila velika...ovo mi je prvi postupak ...sve je izgledalo odlicno i onda jutros sok!
Sta su ti rekli? Zasto se to dogodilo?

----------


## hedoniza

Jednostavno su mi rekli da ih je 6 bilo nezrelo, 2 se nisu oplodile, a ove dvije sta su se oplodile bile su vracene, ali nije doslo do trudnoce, dok drugi put sam imala svega 4js i 3 su se oplodile, i zavrsilo je trudnocom, ali sam imala spontani. Sad o cega to dolazi ja stvarno neznam. Uglavnom ja sam ti oba puta bila na dugom protokolu. Nemoj da te to sokira.. Svakakvih situacija ima, ja kad sam se najmanje nadala da ce doc do trudnoce doslo je..

----------


## funky

Pozz Angus, nemoj se cudit, dr.P je na mlazni pogon,bolje da ne gubis vrime ako i mate sve nalaze..i ja sam u drugom stimuliranom nakon  3-4  miseca od prvog, a samo sam svratila na dogovor taj dan  :Confused: 
carrie sjedi u cekaoni i ceka svoje mrvice...ne brini carrie, dovoljna je jedna!!!
Ja sam upravo s punkcije, nista strasno, koktel je mrak, mislila sam da sam unutra bila minut, a MM kaze oko sat i pol. Ugl, 16 jajnih stanica..ne znam odakle su se pojavile...cekam poziv sutra da vidim kakve su  :fige: 
Loly, sretno popodne na vadjenju bete

----------


## KLARA31

Angus sretno!!! Nekada nije ni loše tako naglo i nenadano krenit u postupak,nemaš vremena za premišljanja i strahove,ja sam tako uletila u cito na postupak prije par god nenadano,imala sve nalaze već od prije i to ti je moja djevojčica sada  :Smile: 

carrie2812 nemoj bit razočarana,oni smrzavaju najbolju kvalitetu,očito nisu bile dovoljno kvalitetne,još više bi se razočarala da ih idu oplodit odmrznute pa ne bude ništa embrija...ja sam s pustim stimulacijama max 2 js dobila. 

cure sretno!

----------


## Mojca

> Pozdrav svima! Prošle godine MM je radio spermiogram i nalaz je bio ooligozoospermia III , asthenozoospermia, ja sam radila hormonske testove i sve je uredu. On 42, ja 36.  Napokon sam ga uspila uvjerit da pokušamo IVF i zovem jučer Dr. P u Cita i kažem mu da mi je 1.dc i on me naruči danas i da mi 225 gonal f. Još sam cila zbunjena jer nisam očekivala da će to tako brzo krenuti. Čitam cijelo popodne forum i evo sad je 3 ujutro i sve mi je zbrkano. Super je sto bodrite i pomazete jedna drugu i čitajući vas danas puno se bolje osjećam iako još uvijek zbunjena u vezi cijele procedure.


Dobrodošla.  :Smile:  
U brošuri možeš promaći osnovne pojmove i odgovore na mnoga pitanja. Naravno, ako odgovora nema u brošuri, tu je forum, samo pitaj.  :Smile:  
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84402-n...ure-Neplodnost
Sretno!

----------


## bubaba

Draga moja Loly sve znaš..držim ti fige za lijepu uduplanu betu popodne 

Carrie2812 ista priča je bila i kod mene. Ja sam bila u prosincu u Citu i dobila sam 10 JS. od toga je bilo 7 zrelih. Na kraju nismo imali ništa za zamrznuti, vraćene dvije treći dan..na žalost završilo negativnom betom. Ne mogu ti opisati koliko sam bila jadna. Ali brzo me prošlo..evo od jučer se opet bockam...Čuvaj se i sretno !! 

Agnus ne brini sve će biti ok. Ja se od jučer bockam sa gonalom 225, danas sam si dala drugu. Možda se i susretnemo..sretno ti

----------


## željkica

*funky* pa to je super 16 js jača si od mene he he ! :Smile: sad navijamo za dobar tulum u labu!
*Agnus* sretno ,nekad je i bolje kad ide neplanski!!!
*Loly* držim fige da nam javiš lipo poduplanu betu!!!!!
*carrie* kad je transfer?
*bubaba* sretno!

----------


## funky

Hvala Zeljkice, valjda ce bit sta od tog tuluma...
gledala sam jucer na tv Svaki dan,dobar dan...zene su junaci, kakvih sve boraca ima...a sve sta znam od vas sam naucila!!!
Recite mi cure moje je li bolje heparin uzimati ujutro ili uvecer, ima li razlike?

----------


## toncek

Cure, danas sam napokon pokupila nalaze AMH sa Firula, rezultat je slijedeći: 48.74 pmol/L (povećane koncentracije > 48.5), a ispod piše još 6.82 ng/mL (povećane koncentracije > 6.80). 
Odmah sam se bacila na istraživanje jer me zaista malo dijeli od optimalne plodnosti, zaista je malo povišen, ali kad sam naišla na podatak da povećane koncentracije mogu biti simptom PCOS (koje nemam) ili TUMORA to me maloooo isprepadalo. Pomagajte pliz, umirite me malo, da li je netko imao ovakve vrijednosti kao ja i to je kao bilo ok???

----------


## toncek

Cure, danas sam napokon pokupila nalaze AMH sa Firula, rezultat je slijedeći: 48.74 pmol/L (povećane koncentracije > 48.5), a ispod piše još 6.82 ng/mL (povećane koncentracije > 6.80). 
Odmah sam se bacila na istraživanje jer me zaista malo dijeli od optimalne plodnosti, zaista je malo povišen, ali kad sam naišla na podatak da povećane koncentracije mogu biti simptom PCOS (koje nemam) ili TUMORA to me maloooo isprepadalo. Pomagajte pliz, umirite me malo, da li je netko imao ovakve vrijednosti kao ja i to je kao bilo ok???

----------


## carrie2812

Cure.....od 10js 5 ih je bilo zrelo.....oplodile se 3. Vracena su mi 2 po njima savrsena osmostanicna embrija, bez fragmentacije i pravilnog oblika....rekla je sestra dva cvijetica.....ovaj treci ipak nisu zamrzli i reka je doktor P da oni idu na kvalitetu a ne kvantitetu. Sad sam puno mirnija i sve je ok. Rekli su da je transfer bio savrsen....sad sam cekalica...

----------


## Loly

*Funky* svejedno kad uzimaš heparin, bitno da je svaki dan u istu uru, ja se bockam u 10 navečer, tad mi najbolje odgovara!
*Carrie* i meni je sestra na transferu rekla da je vraćen jedan cvijetić i danas je od tog cvijetića beta 397  :Very Happy:

----------


## carrie2812

> Cure, danas sam napokon pokupila nalaze AMH sa Firula, rezultat je slijedeći: 48.74 pmol/L (povećane koncentracije > 48.5), a ispod piše još 6.82 ng/mL (povećane koncentracije > 6.80). 
> Odmah sam se bacila na istraživanje jer me zaista malo dijeli od optimalne plodnosti, zaista je malo povišen, ali kad sam naišla na podatak da povećane koncentracije mogu biti simptom PCOS (koje nemam) ili TUMORA to me maloooo isprepadalo. Pomagajte pliz, umirite me malo, da li je netko imao ovakve vrijednosti kao ja i to je kao bilo ok???


Ja ti imama dosta visok amh: 46,85 i dr P je reka da je to super. Moj rezultat spada u optimalnu plodnost ....nisam bas citala o tome ali ne mislim da je to neki veliki problem.

----------


## toncek

Carrie2812 za koju se opciju odlucio dr.P? Stimulirani ili blago stimulirani postupak?? Jer koliko citam, kod zena sa visim AMH postoji veca sansa za hiperstimulacijom jajnika...

----------


## carrie2812

> Carrie2812 za koju se opciju odlucio dr.P? Stimulirani ili blago stimulirani postupak?? Jer koliko citam, kod zena sa visim AMH postoji veca sansa za hiperstimulacijom jajnika...


Protokol antagonostima......primala sam 150iu puregona od 2. dana ciklusa + sta sam dobila orgalutran od 6. dana  do stoperice koja je bila 9.dan....
To je bila bas neka blaga stimulacija i s njom smo dobili 10 folikula i 10js. Jedini je prpblem bio sta je samo 5bilo upotrebljivo. Inace je danas reka da je moga dobit puuuuno vise js ali nije tio riskirat hiperstimulaciju.....tako da te sigurno nece nepotrebno filat.

----------


## Inesz

> Protokol antagonostima......primala sam 150iu puregona od 2. dana ciklusa + sta sam dobila orgalutran od 6. dana  do stoperice koja je bila 9.dan....
> To je bila bas neka blaga stimulacija i s njom smo dobili 10 folikula i 10js. Jedini je prpblem bio sta je samo 5bilo upotrebljivo. Inace je danas reka da je moga dobit puuuuno vise js ali nije tio riskirat hiperstimulaciju.....tako da te sigurno nece nepotrebno filat.


uh... draga...

radi čega 50% dobivenih jajnihs tanica nije bilo upotrebljivo?

----------


## carrie2812

*bubaba* hvaaala, samo treba docekat sljedeci utorak....
*inesz* od 10 js samo 5 je bilo zrelo  :Sad: , inace bila sam na fm 8dc i folikule su bile velicine 14-15mm to je bila zadnja fm jer sam slijedeci dan navecer primila stpericu. Sad jeli uranio ili nije neznam  :neznam:  :neznam:  :neznam:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Dosla sam pozdravit svoje cure i zaželit im sreću, pratim vas non stop iako slabo pišem  :Kiss: 
Mi smo u bolnici jer sam prokrvarila , ,, kod mene uvijek nesto ,,,sve je ok sada  uglavnom 
Evo nas 14+4 tt smo  :Smile: 
Pozdrav!!

----------


## funky

Drzi se Crvenkapo, mora sad sve biti dobro!
Zvali su me iz cita da je za sad sve ok, sutra bi trebala znati kad ce biti transfer

----------


## hedoniza

> Dosla sam pozdravit svoje cure i zaželit im sreću, pratim vas non stop iako slabo pišem 
> Mi smo u bolnici jer sam prokrvarila , ,, kod mene uvijek nesto ,,,sve je ok sada  uglavnom 
> Evo nas 14+4 tt smo 
> Pozdrav!!


Ajoj crvenkapice moja drzi mi se.. Želim puno srice tebi i tvojoj bebici i da sve bude u redu..

----------


## sretna 1506

> Carrie2812 hvala na odgovoru i sretno! Nadam se da će upaliti iz prve!! )))
> Ja sutra imam na Firulama prvi odlazak endokrinologici, da mi spusti TSH sa 3.25 ispod 2.5...tako da i mi mozemo u nas prvi postupak. Ima li netko iskustva koliki vremenski period je potreban za snizavanje TSH-a? Mogu li se nadati prije ljeta ili nakon...


Koliko ja znam nema endokrinologa na Firulama,samo na Križine.Kažu oko 6 tjedana uz terapiju je pad tsh,što nije kod svakog slučaj,kod mene recimo.

----------


## sara10

> Dosla sam pozdravit svoje cure i zaželit im sreću, pratim vas non stop iako slabo pišem 
> Mi smo u bolnici jer sam prokrvarila , ,, kod mene uvijek nesto ,,,sve je ok sada  uglavnom 
> Evo nas 14+4 tt smo 
> Pozdrav!!


Draga *Crvenkapice* žao mi je što si u bolnici i što ne teče sve glatko, al neka je sve pod kontrolom, to je najbitnije. Šta kažu dr-i zbog čega je došlo do krvarenja i hoćeš morati do daljnjega ostati u bolnici? Drži se i velik pozdrav ti šaljem  :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

A ne zna se tocno, nemam hematom, sve ok, moguće da se u ovim tjednima posteljica diže pa dodje do krvarenja... Krvi je bilo i odjednom stalo... I u prvoj trudnoci u 12tj ista stvar... Ne znam , kod mene ne ide glatko nikako ...

----------


## zd mare

Bog.ja sam nova na forumu pa se ne snalazim najbolje po ovim postovima.Odlućili smo se za Mpo u splitu pa me zanima koliko se ćeka pregled ,i dali se trebaju na prvi pregled donjeti novi nalazi ,ili se novi rade u dogovoru sa lijećnikom

----------


## Angus

Hvala cure!
Carrie2812 zelim ti veliku betu. Funnky dobru vijest na transferu. Lola da se Beta podupla. Crvenkapice sve će bit u redu samo se ne nerviraj. Bubaba ja sam se danas isto ubola gonalom 4 dan i sutra ujutro me Dr. P narucia na Uzv. Kad si ti kod njega?

----------


## Angus

Hvala cure! *Carrie2812* zelim ti veliku betu. *Funky* sretno s transferom. *Loly* da se beta podupla. *Crvenkapice* ne nerviraj se, svaka zena ima uvijek nesto u trudnoci samo mislim da smo mi puno opreznije i bojimo se svega jer znamo kako je tesko zatrudniti. *Bubaba* ja sam danas isto cetvrti dan na inekcijama gonala, jucer sam ga stavila prvi put sama jer sam bila lina ici do doktara, ruka mi se tako tresla da sam napravila sebi veliku modricu, ali danas je vec bilo lakse. Mene Dr.P narucio sutra ujutro za UZV. Kad si ti kod njega?

----------


## željkica

> Bog.ja sam nova na forumu pa se ne snalazim najbolje po ovim postovima.Odlućili smo se za Mpo u splitu pa me zanima koliko se ćeka pregled ,i dali se trebaju na prvi pregled donjeti novi nalazi ,ili se novi rade u dogovoru sa lijećnikom


Dobrodošla u klub i šta prije otišla  :Smile:  preselila se na temu trudnoća! sve šta te zanima pitaj tu smo, jeste se odlučili za kbc ili cito?

----------


## mammasita

> Cure moje....prosla i prva punkcija.....izvadeno 10js....to je sve sta znam. Sutra ce me nazvat za detalje....


jel bolilo? koliko je trajalo?

----------


## funky

Pozdrav novim curama..Zd mare, mislim da se u KBC Split ne ceka dugo, ali najbolje ce ti odgovoriti cure koje su tamo u postupcima, ja sam na cito privatno, dodjes s nalazima koje imas, a dr ti kaze sta ti jos treba..kad nazoves, naruce te za par dana, a onda si u postupku jako brzo (kad prikupis sve nalaze).
Mammasita, ja sam prije par dana imala punkciju u cita, gotovo potpuno bezbolnu, dobila 16 jajnih stanica...daju nekakav izvrstan koktel!
Sretno svima!

----------


## željkica

cure kako je bilo u zg?

----------


## malena2

cure vidim da pisete o cvjeticima bez fragmentacije kako bi to otprilike izgledalo.
Cure svima puno srece!
Malo sam na forumu pa ne ispijem sve polovit.

----------


## Angus

> cure vidim da pisete o cvjeticima bez fragmentacije kako bi to otprilike izgledalo.
> Cure svima puno srece!
> Malo sam na forumu pa ne ispijem sve polovit.



DNA fragmentacija spermija
DNA fragmentacija spemija jest postupak analize sjemena koji nam govori koliko ima smisla u određenog para ići na inseminaciju. Bez obzira što standardni nalazi kod partnera dozvoljavaju inseminaciju, ukoliko je DNA fragmentacija preko 30%, vjerojatnost poroda nakon inseminacije pada sa 19% (u para kod kojih je nalaz DNA fragmentacije uredan) na 1,5 % (Bungum, Human Reproduction 2007). Istovremeno, DNA fragmentacija spermija ne utječe na uspješnost postupaka IVF-a ili ICSI-ija. Zato, u starijih parova, ili onih koji duže pokušavaju, ili žele preskočiti inseminacije, ima smisla učiniti analizu DNA fragmentacije da bi se odabrao pravi način liječenja neplodnosti. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toncek

Cure, mozda je blesavo pitanje ali zanimaju me vasa iskustva vezana za koristenje terapije bilo blage (klomifen) ili ove malo zesce- jeste imale kakve nuspojave (povećanje tjelesne težine, promjene raspoloženja i sl.)?? Ako jeste, da napišete kakve su bile. Zanima me šta me čeka, a nemam koga pitati osim vas. :D

----------


## maca papucarica

Angus, mislim da je Malena2 pod "cjetiće" mislila na embrije.

Evo tu nešto o kvaliteti, klasifikaciji i fragmentaciji embrija.
http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm
http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

----------


## bubaba

Angus i ja sam bila u sobotu na folikulometriji..znači vjerovatno smo se vidile..heheh. Ja sam došla sa mužem bila sam gotova već oko 9. Ti? Ja sam opet sutra tj. ponedjeljak . Rekao mi je da dođem u 12 izvaditi krv i  iza toga u 1 i 30 folikulometrija..
Crvenkapice nemoj se sekirati. Sve će biti ok...

----------


## Angus

> Angus i ja sam bila u sobotu na folikulometriji..znači vjerovatno smo se vidile..heheh. Ja sam došla sa mužem bila sam gotova već oko 9. Ti? Ja sam opet sutra tj. ponedjeljak . Rekao mi je da dođem u 12 izvaditi krv i  iza toga u 1 i 30 folikulometrija..
> Crvenkapice nemoj se sekirati. Sve će biti ok...



Ja sam došla u 9:30. Sutra sam u 8 na vađenju krvi a 13:30 Uzv pa ćemo se vjerovatno sresti. Toncek, ja sam na terapiji s gonalom i nemam nikakvih nuspojava.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vedre

Željkica, u Zagrebu je baš bilo lipo.Naše cure suborke su sve organizirale i hvala im na tome.Bilo je lipo spojiti nikove i osobe.Malo zbrkano jer više nemožeš zapamtit pravo ime :Smile: .
Na trgu je bio štand i bilo je svega, letci, razglednice, bedževi, majice....Cure su davale izjave za medije,bilo je na tv, ma sve super.Profesionalno i baš kako triba.Žao mi je da nitko nije još iz Dalmacije išao sa nama,ali nadam se da će nam se sljedeće godine pridružiti više cura, a i muževa :Smile: .Poslje smo otišli na kavicu,neki na ručak...Uglavnom poseban je osjećaj.Vjerujte mi da se iplati otić.I triba se borit.Cure su puno,puno napravile za sve nas neplodne parove i bore se i dalje.

----------


## vedre

Dobile smo nešto lh trakica,ali rok im je do 06.2014.Ako nekoj od vas triba,javite se.

----------


## jojo

> Cure, mozda je blesavo pitanje ali zanimaju me vasa iskustva vezana za koristenje terapije bilo blage (klomifen) ili ove malo zesce- jeste imale kakve nuspojave (povećanje tjelesne težine, promjene raspoloženja i sl.)?? Ako jeste, da napišete kakve su bile. Zanima me šta me čeka, a nemam koga pitati osim vas. :D


*
toncek* ja ti nisam imala baš nikakve nuspojave. ustvari dosta sam smršavila u tom periodu, valjda od stresa, ali znam curu kojoj je od klomifena natekao jezik.

----------


## željkica

*jojo* trudnice naša pa kako si? 

jel ko zna di je Lara?
*Loly* kad je uz?

----------


## Loly

I ja se često sjetim *Lare*, nadam se da je sve ok s njom!
*Željkice* uzv tek 3.4., ajme ko će dočekati!
*Bubaba* & *Agnus* čekamo lipe vijesti sa folikulometrije!

----------


## željkica

*Loly*, brzo će to,ja sam lani betu vadila 3.4. uf kad se sitim koju tremu sam imala! oćeš ić kod dr.P.?

----------


## Loly

Čula sam se s dr. p i rekla da ću 1. uzv a i trudnoću voditi kod svog gin. (s obzirom da sam iz ZD), reka je ok, ali da se ponekad javim da čuje kako napredujemo  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

Loly hvala ti na lipim željama...brzo će tvoj uzv..ljubim te

Agnus, jesi bila danas? Mozda smo se i susrele...Ja sam ušla unutra oko 1i35 i opet me u srijedu.

----------


## Angus

Bubaba bila sam danas ranije oko jedan i prvi put da san doživjela da nije bilo nikoga i ušla sam odma unutra. Nije bija bas zadovoljan (3-4 na livom i2-3 na desnom) pa mi je doda menopur i naručija me opet sutra.  Ne zamaram se bas s tim jer mi je prvi put pa šta bude. Bilo mi je jedino smisno kad sam prvi put došla pa mi gleda jajnike pa sve nešto klima glavom. Ja mislila da mi nije nešto uredu pa ga pitam šta mi je? A on meni, pa stara si eto šta ti je. Umrla san od smija kako mi je to reka.

----------


## zd mare

Taman prikupljam nalaze,pa sam mislila dogovoriti pregled.Za sada ćekam da mi brisevi budu ok.

----------


## bubaba

Angus što je bilo danas na folikulometriji? Mene je sutra...Uglavnom ja sam jučer imala 7 folikula na jednom jajniku a na desnom isto dosta. Samo što mi je desni jajnik jako visoko i teško ga je punktirati...Danas se osjećam jako napuhano i pritisak mi je u trbuhu. 

Mare Zd sretno sa prikupljanjem papira..brzo ćeš to. Ja sam relativno brzo skupila sve papire. 

Funky držim fige da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate i da to bude lipa velika beta

----------


## funky

Bubaba i Angus, puno srece na punkciji, a sta se tice broja folikula,nek je i jedan,samo da je dobitni!!!
Endometrij ce se i sam zadebljati,cim prijede 8 mm kazu da je ok,ipak,sta veci to bolji...ne skodi malo ananasa i cikle...
zd mare,navijam da nema bestijica..di ces u postupak?

----------


## zd mare

angus i jedan folikul može biti dosta,naravno da je bolje da ih je više,15mm ti je veličina folikula 
funky mislili smo u split jer smo iz zadra pa  nam je najzgodnije...i ja se nadam da će biti ok,jer kad sam se spremala za insiminaciju ,neznam više koliko kutija antibiotika smo popili,da mi moj gin ,nije više znao što bi mi dao

----------


## bubaba

> Bubaba i Angus, puno srece na punkciji, a sta se tice broja folikula,nek je i jedan,samo da je dobitni!!!
> Endometrij ce se i sam zadebljati,cim prijede 8 mm kazu da je ok,ipak,sta veci to bolji...ne skodi malo ananasa i cikle...
> zd mare,navijam da nema bestijica..di ces u postupak?


Funky hvala ti. 
Danas sam bila na uzv. Dobila sam 150 jedinica menopura, 75 gonala, 1 orgalutran i večeras štoperica i 2 decapeptila. U petak u 7 ujutro punkcija...

Angus onda bi se mogle i vidjeti ha?? 
Ne mogu ti poslati privatnu poruku pa ti pošalji meni da te znam prepoznati..

----------


## Angus

> Funky hvala ti. 
> Danas sam bila na uzv. Dobila sam 150 jedinica menopura, 75 gonala, 1 orgalutran i večeras štoperica i 2 decapeptila. U petak u 7 ujutro punkcija...
> 
> Angus onda bi se mogle i vidjeti ha?? 
> Ne mogu ti poslati privatnu poruku pa ti pošalji meni da te znam prepoznati..


Funky, zd mare hvala!
Bubaba, ne mogu ni ja slat poruke. Meni je punkcija u 7:30 ujutro u petak. Ja imam dugu plavu kosu i pričat ću s mužem engleski jer je stranac. Nemos falit! A ja tebe?

----------


## bubaba

> Funky, zd mare hvala!
> Bubaba, ne mogu ni ja slat poruke. Meni je punkcija u 7:30 ujutro u petak. Ja imam dugu plavu kosu i pričat ću s mužem engleski jer je stranac. Nemos falit! A ja tebe?


Željkice hvala!!!

Angus ja sam ti crnokosa..imam dugu kosu, vjerovatno će biti u nekoj pletenici. Ne brini prepoznati ću ja tebe. Jer sve tri ostale cure koje su sutra na punkciji sam već susrela na folikulometriji..dakle, samo tebe nisam  :Razz:  see you

----------


## KLARA31

Cure koje idete na firule da li potpisivate papire koliko zelite da vam se vrati embrija? Birate koliko da vam vrate neovisno o doktorovoj volji,vi birate on samo sugerira? Dal je tako na firulama?

----------


## Mojca

> Bubaba bila sam danas ranije oko jedan i prvi put da san doživjela da nije bilo nikoga i ušla sam odma unutra. Nije bija bas zadovoljan (3-4 na livom i2-3 na desnom) pa mi je doda menopur i naručija me opet sutra.  Ne zamaram se bas s tim jer mi je prvi put pa šta bude. Bilo mi je jedino smisno kad sam prvi put došla pa mi gleda jajnike pa sve nešto klima glavom. Ja mislila da mi nije nešto uredu pa ga pitam šta mi je? A on meni, pa stara si eto šta ti je. Umrla san od smija kako mi je to reka.


 :Laughing:  
Ma baš i nije oličenje kavalirštine.  :Smile:  Smijem pitati, koliko ti je godina? 

I... sretno za sutra.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Cure koje idete na firule da li potpisivate papire koliko zelite da vam se vrati embrija? Birate koliko da vam vrate neovisno o doktorovoj volji,vi birate on samo sugerira? Dal je tako na firulama?


Ja nisam nikada ništa potpisivala,doduše svaki put sam imala 2 embrija od kojih 1 dobar,drugi ne baš naročito tako da nije bilo smisla s moje strane išta sugerirati.

----------


## jojo

ni ja nisam ništa potpisivala, imala dva embrija, oba vraćena.nisu me ni pitali koliko  bi vratila!

----------


## jojo

> *jojo* trudnice naša pa kako si? 
> 
> jel ko zna di je Lara?
> *Loly* kad je uz?


draga moja, tek sad vidim tvoj post, neznam kako mi je promaklo, jer stvarno često povirim ovamo - čisto da vidim kakva je situacija :Smile:  dobro sam, evo me u 30tt, kako si ti? biće guštaš sa svojim sinom?

----------


## Angus

> Ma baš i nije oličenje kavalirštine.  Smijem pitati, koliko ti je godina? 
> 
> I... sretno za sutra.



Transfer mi je bio u ponedjeljak 3. dan od punkcije. Na kraju je bilo 9 jajnih stanica, 5 se oplodilo, 2 vraćena , a tri zamrznuta. Eto i nisam bas toliko stara, 36 mi je godina. Bubaba kako je prošao transfer danas?
Funky još 3 dana do bete. Želim ti puno sreće !!!

----------


## funky

Tnx draga,sad me vec ludilo hvata do te bete...
i tebi puno srece,a sta se tice dr komentara,ja kad sam bila nedavno predlozila da malo odmorim prije ovog stimuliranog,dr P po svome odgovara da nisam vise u cvitu mladosti...a imam 32...legenda,da je netko drugi,ispalila bih ga na misec!!!

----------


## željkica

> draga moja, tek sad vidim tvoj post, neznam kako mi je promaklo, jer stvarno često povirim ovamo - čisto da vidim kakva je situacija dobro sam, evo me u 30tt, kako si ti? biće guštaš sa svojim sinom?


već 30tt uf kako vrime leti još malo i stižu tvoje srećice!a jel znaš spol?
ja i moj bombić smo po cijele dani vani od kad je zatoplilo!

----------


## sara10

*KLARA31* ništa takvo se ne potpisuje na Firulama, o tome koliko embrija se vraća i kakvi su se saznaje tek na transferu. 

Cure koje su na Firulama, da li zna netko kada je dr. Budimir dežuran narednih dana?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Tnx draga,sad me vec ludilo hvata do te bete...
> i tebi puno srece,a sta se tice dr komentara,ja kad sam bila nedavno predlozila da malo odmorim prije ovog stimuliranog,dr P po svome odgovara da nisam vise u cvitu mladosti...a imam 32...legenda,da je netko drugi,ispalila bih ga na misec!!!


On ti odma vec racuna da cete vjerojatno htjeti i drugo za koju godinu  :Wink: 

Svim trudilicama fige na kvadrat da vec ovo ljeto buckate sebe i bebace u drobicima!

----------


## carrie2812

Ja ipak sad idem na konzultacije...bar da se bavim pretragama do jeseni. Da imam osjecaj da se nesto dogada. 
Tko zna mozda se u meduvremenu desi cudo  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> već 30tt uf kako vrime leti još malo i stižu tvoje srećice!a jel znaš spol?
> ja i moj bombić smo po cijele dani vani od kad je zatoplilo!


stižu nam curica i dečko :Dancing Fever: , stvarno je vrime proletilo, ali isto mi se čini da je u tebe to išlo brže.

----------


## Mojca

> Transfer mi je bio u ponedjeljak 3. dan od punkcije. Na kraju je bilo 9 jajnih stanica, 5 se oplodilo, 2 vraćena , a tri zamrznuta. Eto i nisam bas toliko stara, 36 mi je godina. Bubaba kako je prošao transfer danas?
> Funky još 3 dana do bete. Želim ti puno sreće !!!


Za jednu "staru" to je sasvim solidan rezultat!  :Smile:  
Držim fige!

----------


## bubaba

> Transfer mi je bio u ponedjeljak 3. dan od punkcije. Na kraju je bilo 9 jajnih stanica, 5 se oplodilo, 2 vraćena , a tri zamrznuta. Eto i nisam bas toliko stara, 36 mi je godina. Bubaba kako je prošao transfer danas?
> Funky još 3 dana do bete. Želim ti puno sreće !!!


Draga Angus sretno ti..čuvaj se sada. 
Ja sam punkcijom dobila 15 jajnih stanica. Od toga 13 zrelih. 8 oplođeno. Dobili smo 4 odlične blastice, 3 vrlodobre i 1 malo lošiju. 2 su mi vraćene na čuvanje jučer ( 5 dan ) a ostale zamrznute. 
I evo sad se družimo ja i kauč. hehhehe

Funky sretno, neka bude velika beta..

----------


## funky

Odlican rezultat Bubaba,sretno svima,ja sam vec luda od cekanja...

----------


## funky

Evo jutros vadila betu, 11.dan nakon transfera dviju blastica 193.1, jel ok?

----------


## Argente

Bravo funky!
Čestitari: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84607-Odbrojavanje-2-2014

----------


## bubaba

Draga Angus nisi se ništa javljala? Što ima? 

Ja sam jučer vadila betu i bila je 13 dnt 414, sutra idem opet...nadam se da će biti dobra...

----------


## lolita 555

Evo da se i ja pridružim.Pozdrav svima.Od danas opet IVF kod dr. Marušić,3. put u Splitu.Ima li još netko da ide ovaj mjesec?

Pozdrav svima.
Sretno

----------


## funky

Lolita sretno, moja je prijateljica bila na ivf kod dr.M,cula sam ugl sve dobro o njoj,a i ja sam tamo radila hsg,nije me puno bolilo,svi su bili ljubazni...
nadam se da ce ti ovaj put biti uspijesan,puno srece u postupku!!

----------


## lolita 555

Hvala Funky

prošli put u Petrovoj nije uspilo.Sanjan ovaj put 2 blastociste.

Pozzzzzzzzz

----------


## rozalija

Mogu zamisliti doktoru facu da mu se ja pojavim sa 41,5 godinu (a razmišljala sam da se ponovno javim u CITO) ajme kako bi me najurio iz ordinacije, haj ti babo kući, šta sada dolaziš.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Đe si bila ranije.

----------


## funky

> Mogu zamisliti doktoru facu da mu se ja pojavim sa 41,5 godinu (a razmišljala sam da se ponovno javim u CITO) ajme kako bi me najurio iz ordinacije, haj ti babo kući, šta sada dolaziš.  Đe si bila ranije.


Ha,ha,ma smotala bi ti njega lako,on ionako vise voli izazove!

----------


## Snekica

> Mogu zamisliti doktoru facu da mu se ja pojavim sa 41,5 godinu (a razmišljala sam da se ponovno javim u CITO) ajme kako bi me najurio iz ordinacije, haj ti babo kući, šta sada dolaziš.  Đe si bila ranije.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Meni to nije smiješno, tragično je.

----------


## rozalija

> Meni to nije smiješno, tragično je.


Ma znaš mojci ja na ovakav način sama sebe tješim. Želja postoji za drugim djetetom ali rodni list sve kaže. 
Mada sam u zadnjih pet dana čula lijepe vijesti da su žene starije od mene 2-3 godine nakon par IVF ostale trudne prirodnim putem. Zaista se čuda dešavaju.

----------


## Mojca

Znam draga, ali ne radi se o tvom rodnom listu već o odnosu dr. P. prema njemu.
Bez obzira što o tome kaže zakonodavac, a zakonodavac si daje pravo odlučiti na koga će trošiti svoje novce (i o tome bi se dalo diskutirati), smatram da dr. P. NEMA pravo odbiti ni jednu pacijenticu zbog godina. 
Da, čuda se dešavaju, ne svima... ali im treba dati šansu... A ni jedan privatni MPO liječnik koji živi od novaca koji im pacijenti ostavljaju nema pravo odbiti pacijenta. Ima pravo reći svoje mišljenje, ali odluka o kretanju u postupak ne smije biti njegova.

Sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Znam draga, ali ne radi se o tvom rodnom listu već o odnosu dr. P. prema njemu.
> Bez obzira što o tome kaže zakonodavac, a zakonodavac si daje pravo odlučiti na koga će trošiti svoje novce (i o tome bi se dalo diskutirati), smatram da dr. P. NEMA pravo odbiti ni jednu pacijenticu zbog godina. 
> Da, čuda se dešavaju, ne svima... ali im treba dati šansu... A ni jedan privatni MPO liječnik koji živi od novaca koji im pacijenti ostavljaju nema pravo odbiti pacijenta. Ima pravo reći svoje mišljenje, ali odluka o kretanju u postupak ne smije biti njegova.
> 
> Sretno!


Mojca, jel tebe ili nekoga koga znas odbio primiti u postupak?

Moram priznati da nikada nisam cula za takav slucaj.

Dr uvijek, na sebi svojstven nacin, kaze svoje misljenje, ali da ce odbiti pacijente koji su voljni, zeljni i spremni ici u postupke unatoc otegotnim okolnostima  :Confused: 
Nema mi logike.

----------


## Mojca

Ne. Nije me odbio. 
Ali sam kad sam kretala u prvi (i jedini) postupak u jesen 2010 sam bila upozorena od cura s ovog topica da zna odbiti "starije cure" da mu ne pokvare statistiku. Očito nisam jedina koja je to čula jer i Rozalija strahuje da ju ne najuri.

----------


## sara10

Ma neće dr. P nikoga najurit cure, naravno on je privatnik i platiš za svoju uslugu i to dobro bome i neće je nikome uskratit, ali on je realan i dosta direktan i kaže ono što misli, ali veliki sručnjak, rekla bi na području Dalmacije najbolji u MPO vodama. A da voli dobru statistiku i dobru uspješnost to i ja mislim.
Evo meni je baš neki dan rekao da tko bi mi dao te godine (36 ipo)....

----------


## bubekica

[QUOTE=Mojca;2614406]Ne. Nije me odbio. 
Ali sam kad sam kretala u prvi (i jedini) postupak u jesen 2010 sam bila upozorena od cura s ovog topica da zna odbiti "starije cure" da mu ne pokvare statistiku. Očito nisam jedina koja je to čula jer i Rozalija strahuje da ju ne najuri.[/]
Ionako se podaci prikazuju po dobnim skupinama, ne kuzim kako bi mu pokvarile statistiku...

----------


## Mojca

Ni ja, samo kažem na što su me upozorili.

----------


## funky

Ja isto nisam cula da je nekoga odbio, on ima specifican pristup,ali meni je tako i odgovaralo,bez uvijanja i tapsanja, i bas sam zato imala potpuno povjerenje u njega! Ipak,kad se bolje s njim upoznas,on je vrlo brizan i zabrinut za svoje pacijente...preporucam svakom tko moze podnijeti malo sirovog humora!

----------


## Loly

Kad smo mi krenuli kod njega, nama je rekao da smo kojim slučajem negdi na kavi, da bi nam rekao da odustanemo, jer je mm dg jako teška i fala Bogu već imamo jedno dite. Ali s obzirom da smo u poliklinici i da smo njegovi pacijenti i da vidi volju kod nas, možemo probati ali ništa ne obećaje. Mislim da on iskreno, možda i malo pre iskreno, kaže svoje mišljenje, što meni u potpunosti odgovara. No, sigurno ima cura koje nažalost imaju loše iskustva s dr. P, ali tako je to i inače s bilo kojim drugim dr., klinikom...

----------


## rozalija

Znate cure nemam ja ništa protiv dr P. ali se sjetim i nasmijem i sada od pomisli na jednu scenu kada sam ja bila u CITU na jednoj inseminaciji. Inače postupke mi je vodio dr Š. i jedne subote me zakačio UZV i nije bilo dr. Š., bio dr. Poljak i pita on mene na folikometriji koliko mi je godina a ja kažem tada 35,5 a on meni a šta si ti do sada čekala a ja njemu kažem nije me htio muž ranije ženiti. I onda smo se obadvoje pošteno ismijali.

----------


## sara10

Ovdje se nitko ne javlja već duže, pa ću ja malo na moju baznu temu na forumu. Prijavljujem transfer danas u podne , u Cita sam ovaj postupak, 7 po redu, ovo će mi biti sedmi transfer, a peta punkcija bila (na kojoj sam dobila 6 js-a). Mislila sam do ljeta odradit jedan prirodnjak (nikad nisam bila u prirodanjku) u bolnici na Firule kod dr. B., ali kako on nije mogao kroz peti mj, na GO je pa neki kongres itd, odlčilli ja i mm u Cita opet kod mog dr. P. koji mi je sada uveo i fragmin (unatoč mojim nalazima trombofilije koji su ok), ali zbog dosta neuspjelih postupaka. 
Javim se, pozrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Loly

*Sara10* sretno draga na transferu!

----------


## sara10

Hvala* Loly*!

----------


## Mojca

Sretno sara... baš sam neki dan mislila na tebe... i na vedre... 
 :Heart:  objema...

----------


## sara10

Hvala Mojca puno...na dvije predstavnice Dalmacije na šetnji za plodnost, jel da  :Heart: 
Idem na odbrojavanje javit rezultat transfera da me ne brišu ovdje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Sara sretno od srca !!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

Kako su nam splitske trudnice:Crvenkapica,Splićanka,Jojo,Funky........  ..??

----------


## sara10

*Crvenkapice* hvala draga, kako si ti? Jel sve sada ok? Želim ti sreću do kraja T da bude mirno koliko god može biti.
Sretna i mene to zanima šta je sa curama.

----------


## funky

Evo dezurna na potpomognutoj...cekam ja vase rezultate...nisam lose,hvala na pitanju,trbuscic pomalo raste,sreca prijateljicama vise ne trebaju njihove trudnicke hlace pa posudjujem jer nemam love za nove, iscjedili mi postupci lovusu! E, i imam neku glupu upalu mjehura...antibiotik,valjda nista nece bebici bit!
sta ima u st postupcima...e, i imam jedno pitanje...zamrzavaju li uopce embrije na kbc st jer se ne sicam kad je netko spomenio fet na kbc-u

----------


## željkica

*Funky* i ja sam ti pila antibiotike u trudnoći baš me je bubreg bolio jer mi je bebač bio cijeli naslonjen na njega pa sam imala i dosta bakterija , tako da ti bebici neće bit ništa , di vodiš trudnoću?

----------


## funky

Ja sam trudnocu nastavila voditi kod moje dr. J na Mejama,ti? I kako si?
sara i sretna javljajte dogadjaje!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ja sam trudnocu nastavila voditi kod moje dr. J na Mejama,ti? I kako si?
> sara i sretna javljajte dogadjaje!


Bit će da je to moja dr.A.J.V?? Kod mene ništa,danas opet vadila tsh pa ćemo vidjeti koliki je više.A što se tiče zamrzavanja embrija na Firule ja ti nemam pojma jer dosad sam uvijek imala 2 tako da....?

----------


## funky

> Bit će da je to moja dr.A.J.V?? Kod mene ništa,danas opet vadila tsh pa ćemo vidjeti koliki je više.A što se tiče zamrzavanja embrija na Firule ja ti nemam pojma jer dosad sam uvijek imala 2 tako da....?


Je,je,kod iste smo dr! Eto ja sam i sutra popodne kod nje,ak si slucajno tamo ...
a vidis mene to za firule zivo zanima,stvarno poznam i nekoliko parova koji nisu na forumu,pa je li moguce da bas nitko nema preko 2 embrija, ili oni nemaju mogucnost zamrzavanja...nisam tamo bila u postupku nego na cito,ali bas evo,provjerite,vi koje ste tamo

----------


## sretna 1506

> Je,je,kod iste smo dr! Eto ja sam i sutra popodne kod nje,ak si slucajno tamo ...
> a vidis mene to za firule zivo zanima,stvarno poznam i nekoliko parova koji nisu na forumu,pa je li moguce da bas nitko nema preko 2 embrija, ili oni nemaju mogucnost zamrzavanja...nisam tamo bila u postupku nego na cito,ali bas evo,provjerite,vi koje ste tamo


Dr.J.je super,ona mi je vodila prvu trudnoću,stvarno je vrlo stručna i vjerovala sam joj u potpunosti.

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Evo dezurna na potpomognutoj...cekam ja vase rezultate...nisam lose,hvala na pitanju,trbuscic pomalo raste,sreca prijateljicama vise ne trebaju njihove trudnicke hlace pa posudjujem jer nemam love za nove, iscjedili mi postupci lovusu! E, i imam neku glupu upalu mjehura...antibiotik,valjda nista nece bebici bit!
> sta ima u st postupcima...e, i imam jedno pitanje...zamrzavaju li uopce embrije na kbc st jer se ne sicam kad je netko spomenio fet na kbc-u


Bog cure... mislim da je jan@ na odbrojavanju pisala da su joj zamrzli blasticu na kbc firule. To me jako razveselilo jer mi je to bia veliki minus...mozda zamrzavaju samo blastice...u svakom slucaju postoji mogucnost. Triba se dodatno raspitat jer i ja do sad nisam cula...
Inace...dr B se vratio s godisnjeg i ja sam ga napokon docekala i dogovorila postupak u 6.misecu...

----------


## funky

Bravo za postupcic,neka bude uspjesan i bravo za kbc za smrzlice!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Bog cure... mislim da je jan@ na odbrojavanju pisala da su joj zamrzli blasticu na kbc firule. To me jako razveselilo jer mi je to bia veliki minus...mozda zamrzavaju samo blastice...u svakom slucaju postoji mogucnost. Triba se dodatno raspitat jer i ja do sad nisam cula...
> Inace...dr B se vratio s godisnjeg i ja sam ga napokon docekala i dogovorila postupak u 6.misecu...


Je li dr.B radi u 6.mj,pitam jer sam čula da je na nekom kongresu???

----------


## željkica

He he i moja gin je dr.J.! samo sam trudnoću vodila kod dr.P. nekako kad sam već počela kod njega tila sam da mi on vodi trudnoću a i draži mi je  :Smile:

----------


## funky

> He he i moja gin je dr.J.! samo sam trudnoću vodila kod dr.P. nekako kad sam već počela kod njega tila sam da mi on vodi trudnoću a i draži mi je


Ha,ha,prati nas ista ekipa! Dr.j mi je prva liga,fina,strucna ,njezna,sestra R.za 10!! A dr.P otkacen,otvoren,sestre prva liga...ma zahvalna sam svima,a trudnoca ce nadam se biti uredna bez obzira u koga sam...

----------


## željkica

naravno da hoće!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Je li dr.B radi u 6.mj,pitam jer sam čula da je na nekom kongresu???


Nije mi nista spomenia. Meni je ciklus pocinje prvih dana 6. miseca a dogovorili smo cili postupak.pa sad... 

Funky hvala! Samo da uspije ovaj put...

----------


## sretna 1506

Zna li netko slučajno da li danas radi dr.B i kada je dežuran?

----------


## perlica55

Drage moje, pozdrav svima.. Jako je lijepo čitati vas, jako ste pozitivne i optimistične,
svaka vam čast . 
MM i ja u 9. mesec krećemo na konzultacije u Cito, pa vjerojatno odmah na IVF/ICSI.
Može li mi netko od vas napisati cca cijene stimulacije i štoperice.. Cijene postupaka sam
vidjela..
Hvala unaprijed..
Držim vam fige od srca za visoke bete, ak nama ne uspiju ciljani, budem
vam se na jesen pridružila.
P.s. ak sam fulala temu, izvinite, nova sam na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Dobrodosla i sto prije da ti uspije prirodno ili u postupku!!!
Na pravoj si temi,ali necemo cijene ovako...kad skupis jos koji post moci ces slati i primati privatne poruke,pa se javi!

----------


## Loly

*funky* zašto ne možemo cijene stimulacije ovako "javno"  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Pa sta  ja znam jel se to smije,nisam bas vidjala da cure to pisu...eto,da ne zabrljamo...
kako si Loly? Ja jos muku mucim s mjehurom,inace sve ok

----------


## Loly

Onda nećemo, da nebi dobile po prstićima  :Smile:  *perlice*  piši češće pa ćeš moći slati i primati privatne poruke.
Ja sam fala Bogu ok, evo ušli u 16 tjedan, super se osjećam, nisam imala ni mučnina ni povraćanja, malo osjetim nekad kao neke bolove, to se biće sve rasteže!
Nadam se da ćeš brzo rješiti to s mjehurom, pa uživati u blaženom stanju  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Trudnice mogle bi se češće javljat eeee drago mi je da ste dobro!Mislim da možemo pisat o cijenama.

----------


## perlica55

Hvala cure, kad si skupim dovoljno postova, javite mi u PP.
Evo piskaram na svakakvim temama, samo da ne fulam negdje, da me ne špotaju  :Very Happy: 
Ja čekam mengu, pa krećem s Klomićima i f-metrijom..
Nakon ljeta idemo u Cito, al ne znamo dal na IUI ili IVF..
Tak da za IVF + ljekove moram dignuti kredit, al ne znam kolki..
Ak bi mogli na IUI, onda imamo neku sitnu ušteđevinu..
Sretno vam cure od srca.. Čitam vas, al ne stignem još pohvatati sve,
budem uskoro  :Kiss:

----------


## perlica55

Da, i naravno da sam zaboravila upitati zna li netko dal će se 
možda u 2015.toj moći ponovno u Cita prek uputnice??

----------


## Argente

Slobodno možete pisati o cijenama, dapače, kopirat ćemo ih na prvu stranicu, to je bitna informacija.

----------


## Loly

Meni u prosjeku cijena lijekova u stimuliranom postupku, znači kad krenem od 2. dc sa puregonom (225 jedinica) pri kraju je uključeno nekoliko orgalutrana i sa štopericom dođe oko 5000 kn. U polustimuliraom (sa tabletama femare od 2 dc) i uključenim gonalom/menopurom oko 6 dc cijena je oko 4000 kn. Ovo je okvirno koliko sam ja plaćala, sve je to individualno ovisno kako ko reagira i koliko mu je stimulacije potrebno. 
*Perlice* i ostale cure ako triba detaljnije ili još informacija, samo pitajte!
Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## perlica55

Hvala Loy  :Kiss: 
ak bi išli u Cita na IVF + ljekovi cca 13000 kn... Jao majko, nije ni malo, al kaj mogu.. 
Budem računala oko 2000€ po postupku  :Sad: 
sada se ipak nadam da smo kandidati za IUI  :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Ampula menopura je bila 150 kn, gonala cini mi se 200 kn, orgalutran cini mi se 300 kn, letrizol tablete 300 kn. Prvi ivf  8000 kn postupak +  oko 6000 kn lijekovi, fet 4500 kn postupak + 400 kn lijekovi, drugi ivf 9000 kn postupak jer smo imali blastociste i oko 6000 kn lijekovi ,a biopsija endometrija nije se dodatno placala....e, 10 fragmina od 2500 jedinica je 150 kn.
cini se puno,ali kad ti upali,zaboravis i na kredite i na lovu...a i budes primljena kao covik,nema redova,sati cekanja...ugl.vridi svake kune.
pozz mojim zeljkici i lolici...

----------


## Inesz

perlica,

uspješnost inseminacije kreće se u najboljem slučaju oko 10%. budući da vama varira spermiogram, upitno je da li će na jesen biti dovoljno dobar za inseminaciju. vidm da ti je doktor dao terapiju 1x1 klomifen i pretpostavljam da planira inseminaciju.

ako bude spermiogram ok za inseminaciju u redu je par puta pokušati inseminacijom. kolika je cijena IUI?

s druge strane, ako imaš dobre nalaze (koliki su ti FSH i AMH), ako si mlađa žena, u dobro odrađenoj i pogođenoj stimulaciji, možete dobiti veći broj kvalitenih embrija i imati embrije za svježi transfer i za zamrzavanje. tako da ako ne uspijete ostvariti trudnoću nakon svježeg transfera, imate pohranjene embije za smrznuti transfer. uspješnost se postupka na ovakav način kod mladih žena može  približiti brojci od 50%.


nema druge nego zbrojiti se, prikupiti novac i krenuti  :Smile:  u postupke. sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

Inseminacija je i dalje 1000 kn.

Perlice sretno.
Trudnicama  :Kiss:

----------


## perlica55

Hvala cure na info, zlatne ste <3
inesz, trenutno čekam mengu, pa idem s Klomićima uz folikulometriju i ciljene odnose. Ak nam to ne uspije, krećem kod MPO G na konzultacije. Moj G misli da bi mogla ostati trudna uz ciljane, jer s-gram trenutno nije katastrofalan kakav je bio.. A ja ne zanm što bi mislila..
Budući ću na jesen u Cito, pa ću to sve masno platiti, možda da forsiram IVF? Kaj vi mislite? Imam 32 god, nije puno, al ni malo...
Znate li uopće slučaj da je uz asteno i ciljane došlo do trudnoće? Dal je koja od vas uz Klomifen i ciljane dobila štopericu? Il štoperica ide samo kad je MPO u pitanju? Joj kaj san nestrpljiva, milijon pitanja imam  :Sad: 
Nadam se da vas ne davim  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam uz ciljane uvijek dobivala i stopericu.

Perlice, ako krenes u Cita, neces nista trebati inzisetirati. Tamo si zaista u dobrim rukama i dr vode racuna i o godinama i o nalazima i sigurno ce ti preporuciti najbolju opciju.
Mene su primjerice dugo forsali sa tempiranim odnosima, pa tek onda Aih, zbog dobrog spermiograma, znaci nije sve uzmi lovu i brisi.
Na kraju sam i zatrudnila iz tempiranog nakon operacije jajnika.

Ako si nestrpljiva, a imas svoje nalaze hormona, mozete i odmah otici na konzultacije u Cito, cisto da ti specijalist potvrdi isplati li se ici na tempirane odnose.

----------


## perlica55

Maca, hvaka ti... Nalazi su mi stari 15 mjeseci. Budem izvadila ponovno hormone, papu, briseve, oboje trebamo markere izvaditi, tak da na konzultacije idem sa svježim nalazima. 
Ljubim vas sve, trudnice nek uživaju u trudnoći, trudilicama visoke bete.. Sretno svima  :Kiss: 
Budem vas na jesen ponovno gnjavila  :Smile:

----------


## funky

Nadamo se da si do jeseni na forumu trudnoca...  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Samo da vas pitam...da budem sigurna...jel mora dragi s menom na dan transfera doc na kbc Firule? Ne zove mi se dole jer se jedva javljaju na tel...

----------


## sretna 1506

> Samo da vas pitam...da budem sigurna...jel mora dragi s menom na dan transfera doc na kbc Firule? Ne zove mi se dole jer se jedva javljaju na tel...


Ne treba.........sretno..........

----------


## sretna 1506

Da li netko zna kad su na godišnjem u kbc Firule,da li idu kolektivno ili se mijenjaju,jer sad čitam da VV rade cijelo ljeto  bez prekida?

----------


## tin

Pozdrav cure, moj muž i ja smo u borbi sa azoospermijom ima 4 godine. Zapravo konačna dijagnoza je kriptozoospermia , mali broj spermija, da li ima netko sa sličnim problemom. Razmišljamo izmedju Cita i češke, radili smo prošle godine u bahcecij IVF medu tim bezuspjesno

----------


## Loly

> Pozdrav cure, moj muž i ja smo u borbi sa azoospermijom ima 4 godine. Zapravo konačna dijagnoza je kriptozoospermia , mali broj spermija, da li ima netko sa sličnim problemom. Razmišljamo izmedju Cita i češke, radili smo prošle godine u bahcecij IVF medu tim bezuspjesno


I naša dg je azoospermija i evo čekamo bebu iz Cito  :Smile:  Prošli smo kod njih 4 postupka i ovaj zadnji bio uspješan. MM je tamo napravio i biopsiju testisa.
Pitaj sve što te zanima, može i na pp! Sretno

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Da li netko zna kad su na godišnjem u kbc Firule,da li idu kolektivno ili se mijenjaju,jer sad čitam da VV rade cijelo ljeto  bez prekida?



Koliko ja znam...doktori su krenili s godisnjim odmorima od 5. miseca kad je bia dr. B, iza njega je bia dr.Mrsic, sad zadnjih dana nije bilo dr. Šunj...ja se nadam da nece ic opet kolektivno...ali moguće je i to... :Unsure:

----------


## tin

cure da li Cito radi subotom, muž bi došao da uradi spermiogram?

----------


## maca papucarica

Radi za punkcije, transfere, folikulometrije i slične neodgodive stvari.
Spermiograme ne vjerujem da rade vikendom, ali znam da rade utorkom do 20.
Najbolje pošalji mail ili nazovi i provjeri.

----------


## tin

> Radi za punkcije, transfere, folikulometrije i slične neodgodive stvari.
> Spermiograme ne vjerujem da rade vikendom, ali znam da rade utorkom do 20.
> Najbolje pošalji mail ili nazovi i provjeri.


Ok, hvala ti

----------


## tin

probat ćemo uradit spermiogram na Citu, ako nam šta nađu da li mogu zaledit na Citu? nisam pitala dr. Poljaka

----------


## tin

> Radi za punkcije, transfere, folikulometrije i slične neodgodive stvari.
> Spermiograme ne vjerujem da rade vikendom, ali znam da rade utorkom do 20.
> Najbolje pošalji mail ili nazovi i provjeri.


da li znaš koja je cijena spermiograma i da li naplaćuju zaleđivanje materijala, iako se odlučimo na postupak kod njih ako nađu spermije..nama u bahceciju nisu naplaćivali zamrzavanje, uz uvjet da radimo kod njih postupak, što i jesmo ali bezuspješno

----------


## maca papucarica

Ovo je njihov aktualni cjenik http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

----------


## tin

> Ovo je njihov aktualni cjenik http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html


Hvala ti

----------


## Loly

*Tin* mi imamo zaleđeni materijal u Cito, još 4 slamke. Nama nisu naplatili zaleđivanja, platili smo samo biopsiju testisa u poliklinici Salus (u istoj zgradi) s kojima oni surađuju i to nas je koštalo 5000 kn.

----------


## malena2

jel zna tko sutra kkao radi dr.Poljak

----------


## perlica55

Curke, za li itko dal će poliklinika Cito za 2015. god. potpisati ugovor s HZZo-m????

----------


## pea

Da li zna netko kad dr.Sparac ide na godisnji?

----------


## hedoniza

Dr.Šparac ide 26.07 na godišnji do ja mislim 15.08. ali nisam sigurna da se 15.08. vraca.

----------


## tin

pozdrav cure, bili smo ja i muž kod dr. poljaka u citu, kod moga muža je kriptozoospermija( ponekad mu nađu jako mali broj spermija), sad nam je spermiogram bio loš, i dr.poljak predlaže da ja idem na laganu stimulaciju sa klomifenom a na dan ovulacije bi mužu radili spermigram i ako nađu spermije išli bi na postupak a ako ne ondam bi zaledili jajašca i čekali iduću moju ovulaciju..ima li netko slična iskustva??

----------


## funky

Tin, ne znam ti o tome nista reci,ali cini mi se ok ideja, u dobrim si rukama...puno srece ti zelim i svim  nasim dalmatinkama u postupcima

----------


## bubekica

tin, malo upadam na temu, ali mozda pomogne.
Buduci je nama zadnji put sgram bila kriptozoo ja sam inzistirala da iduci postupak bude klomifenski jer mi nema smisla trositi zadnju stimulaciju (cuvam je ako ce mm ici na biopsiju), a da onda biolog nema s cim raditi. Tako da - meni se cini dobra ideja. Sretno!

----------


## tin

funky i bubekica hvala na lijepim željama..i meni se ovo čini ok

----------


## innu

Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## pea

Dr.Sparac se vraca 18.8  :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!


Innu, vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio, ja cu napisati sto znam iz iskustva frendica koje su prosle Ivf u Citu i sto sam pohvatala visegodisnjim grijanjem sjedalica tamo, pa se mozda javi netko sa vise info.  :Smile: 
Sestra zove dan nakon punkcije i kaze kako napreduju oplodene stanice i kad ce biti transfer. Mislim da ne daje precizne info o broju oplodenih i njihovom dijeljenju, ali vjerujem da se i to moze doznati direktno od embriologa.

----------


## innu

Hvala maca papučarica  :Smile:

----------


## toncek

Cure ako vam mogu zamoliti za pomoć...uglavnom, trebala bi mi informacija gdje sve u St mogu izvaditi betu? Da li postoji mogućnost u sklopu onih nekoliko poliklinika gdje je Cito (Kalajžić).
Vidjela sam da Poliklinika J&J Medici ima biokemijski laboratorij pa me zanima da li je tu moguće (cijena također ako nije problem). Hvala puno.

----------


## jojo

> Cure ako vam mogu zamoliti za pomoć...uglavnom, trebala bi mi informacija gdje sve u St mogu izvaditi betu? Da li postoji mogućnost u sklopu onih nekoliko poliklinika gdje je Cito (Kalajžić).
> Vidjela sam da Poliklinika J&J Medici ima biokemijski laboratorij pa me zanima da li je tu moguće (cijena također ako nije problem). Hvala puno.


analiza, čini mi se 180 kn. analizu imaš u dugopolju i pokraj cita

----------


## maca papucarica

I u Cita rade betu već neko vrijeme, koliko znam.

----------


## toncek

Ma nakon transfera u Cita sam bila toliko pogubljena da sam skroz zaboravila pitati gdje da izvadim betu...zapamtila sam jedino sugestiju da vađenje ne bude prije 13dpt.
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## tin

cure da li znate kad je dr.poljak na odmoru?

----------


## maca papucarica

> cure da li znate kad je dr.poljak na odmoru?


Ne znam tocno kada ide na go, ali znam da 8.8. jos radi.

----------


## tin

> Ne znam tocno kada ide na go, ali znam da 8.8. jos radi.


cula sam se sa dr.poljakom na odmoru je od 10-24.8...A to se nikako ne poklama sa mojim godišnjim odmorom i sa ciklusom, katastrofa..ja sam trebala krenuti sa klomifenom od svoje menustracije ( a to pada 16.8 ) ne znam da li mi ovaj ciklus propada pošto je on na godišnjem??

----------


## maca papucarica

Konzultiraj se sa njim, ali možda ti i nije kasno 8.-9. dan za 1. folikulometriju?

----------


## funky

Mogao bi se on vratiti do tvoje ovulacije,a u medjuvremenu da ti folikulometrije napravi sparac ak je tu,vjerojatno netko radi...posalji poljaku mail i sve objasni pa vidi....i puno srece!

----------


## KLARA31

> Cure ako vam mogu zamoliti za pomoć...uglavnom, trebala bi mi informacija gdje sve u St mogu izvaditi betu? Da li postoji mogućnost u sklopu onih nekoliko poliklinika gdje je Cito (Kalajžić).
> Vidjela sam da Poliklinika J&J Medici ima biokemijski laboratorij pa me zanima da li je tu moguće (cijena također ako nije problem). Hvala puno.


Zasto ne na firule bespl.ujutro izvadis u 13h rezultat. Mislim da i u analize triba cekat par sati,bar je tako bilo prije par god.

----------


## tin

> Mogao bi se on vratiti do tvoje ovulacije,a u medjuvremenu da ti folikulometrije napravi sparac ak je tu,vjerojatno netko radi...posalji poljaku mail i sve objasni pa vidi....i puno srece!


bili smo u nedjelju kod dr.poljaka i dogovorili sve. krenit cu pit lijekove od drugog dana ciklusa (mislim da je letrila )  a 7 dan ću doć u polikliniku na folikometrij..

----------


## funky

> bili smo u nedjelju kod dr.poljaka i dogovorili sve. krenit cu pit lijekove od drugog dana ciklusa (mislim da je letrila )  a 7 dan ću doć u polikliniku na folikometrij..


I meni je letrilan bio super,puno bolje sam reagirala nego na klomifen,s tim da smo isli na stimulirani,klomifen nam je sluzio samo za inseminacije...nadam se da ce i vama donit sricu :Smile:

----------


## tin

> I meni je letrilan bio super,puno bolje sam reagirala nego na klomifen,s tim da smo isli na stimulirani,klomifen nam je sluzio samo za inseminacije...nadam se da ce i vama donit sricu


Nadam se i ja  :Smile:

----------


## coracao

Ciao cure!
Evo da vam se i ja pridružim dok čekam svoj dogovor za AIH. Moja borba (iako vidim kroz koliko muke ste neke od vas prošle/prolazite pa vidim da sam još na početku) traje 1,7 g, sve je ok, moji hormoni, mužev spermiogram, imala problem asa brisevima pa i to riješila, obavila HSG (sve prohodno)...ali ništa. I evo sada po dogovoru, kreče planiranje AIH-a (Cito). Sve me to u isto vrijeme veseli i plaši... Evo da ne duljim za početak, čujemo se kad krenem i ja u proces  :Smile:

----------


## Lexus

Lijep pozdrav drage moje suborke  :Smile: 
Redovno vas čitam,pa se evo i ja odvažila da vam se priključim...u četvrtak sam na dogovoru kod dr.Poljaka za naredni postupak,pa ćemo vidjeti kakve smo sreće  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ćemo se ovdje fino družiti  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure dobronamdošle!Sve šta vas zanima pitajte i svi ćemo vam rado pomoć,a ja vam želim da se šta prije preselite na temu trudnoća!

----------


## Lexus

Hvala željkice na riječima dobrodošlice  :Heart:

----------


## Lexus

Bila sam na dogovoru s doktorom,krenuli smo u novi postupak...ovaj put sam dobila letrilan i klomifen,pa me zanima je li neko imao iskustva s ovom kombinacijom tableta...nestrpljiva sam do prvog UZV da vidimo hoćemo li se iznenaditi i imati jednu stanicu više...

----------


## coracao

Hvala Zeljkice! I ja se istome nadam i uostalom želim nam to svima  :Smile:

----------


## tin

> Bila sam na dogovoru s doktorom,krenuli smo u novi postupak...ovaj put sam dobila letrilan i klomifen,pa me zanima je li neko imao iskustva s ovom kombinacijom tableta...nestrpljiva sam do prvog UZV da vidimo hoćemo li se iznenaditi i imati jednu stanicu više...


pozdrav lexus , ja sam trošila letrilan i imala sam na zadnjem UZV 6 jajnih stanica( od 17 mm, 15 mm i 14 mm) ostala tri su mali tako da ih ne možemo koristit..sutra mi je punkcija pa se nadamo najbolljem  :Smile:

----------


## Lexus

Kod mene je problem što dobivam jako malo jajnih stanica čak i sa jakim stimulacijama ( u oba prehodna postupka po 2 smo imali ) pa bih sad htjela koju staničicu više  :Smile: ...tin javi kako je prošla punkcijaa nadam se da će biti sve 5... :grouphug:

----------


## vedre

Lexus, kakva je to kombinacija letrilan i klomifen.....od kojeg dc i koliko dnevno?

----------


## Lexus

Pa rekao mi je kao u smislu ta dva lijeka imaju istu namjenu ali djeluju na malo drugačije načine pa to nekad pomogne da se dobije više stanica...krenula sam od drugog dana ciklusa  2x1 klomifen i 2x1 letrilan kroz 5 dana i onda prvi UZV 7. dan ciklusa.

----------


## tin

> Kod mene je problem što dobivam jako malo jajnih stanica čak i sa jakim stimulacijama ( u oba prehodna postupka po 2 smo imali ) pa bih sad htjela koju staničicu više ...tin javi kako je prošla punkcijaa nadam se da će biti sve 5...


bilo je dobro, rekla sam vam da su na prošlom UZV našli 6 folikula ( međutim  taj period kad sam ja išla  na UZV bila je doktorica Nađa, koja nema blage veze s poslom- meni su folikuli  bili veliki i popucali su, tako kad sam jutros došla bila su samo 2 manja ali su ih izvadili vanka) a u biti kod nas je problem sa azoospemija pa je sreća što su kod muža našli kvalitetni spermija..pa će mi ujutro javit, da li je krenula dioba..a ljuta sam na neodgovorno ponašanje doktorice, kako je samo smotana

----------


## maca papucarica

Lexus i Coracao dobrodosle i sto prije otisle trbusaste.
Tin, kako to da ti je dr Aracic radila folikulometrije, nije li se dr Poljak ovaj tjedan vratio? Zao mi je sto su veliki folikuli popucali, drzim fige da se nesto oplodi  :fige:

----------


## tin

> Lexus i Coracao dobrodosle i sto prije otisle trbusaste.
> Tin, kako to da ti je dr Aracic radila folikulometrije, nije li se dr Poljak ovaj tjedan vratio? Zao mi je sto su veliki folikuli popucali, drzim fige da se nesto oplodi


jeste vratio se u ponedjeljak, al ja bila na UZV u 19h poslijepodne kod doktorice meni odgovaralo zbog termina a dr.poljak nije tad bio u citu, tako da mi doktorica nije ništa pogodila, trebala sam štopericu primit u četvrtak a ona rekla u petak..daj bože da se nešto oplodi..javit ce mi sutra

----------


## maca papucarica

Mislis, trebala je punkcija biti u cetvrtak, a ne u petak (a stoperica 36 h prije punkcije)?
Zao mi je, ali iz iskustva ti mogu reci da kada kalkuliras za nesto tako bitno kao sto su folikulometrije i tempiranje stoperice, obicno to ne zavrsi bas najbolje.
Govorim ti to jer sam ja svoje tempirane vodila pod telefonskim "nadzorom" dr Poljaka, a fm odradivala kod dr koja mi je blize i voljela bih da sam tada znala da nikako nije svejedno tko gleda na Uzv jer bi si mozda ustedila i vremena, i zivaca, a bome i novaca.

----------


## Lexus

Hvala maca papucarica,iz tvojih usta u zna se čije uši  :Smile: ....tin jako mi je žao što je tako ispalo,ali barem  su se našli kvalitetni spermiji pa ja se iskreno nadam i držim čvrsto fige da se večeras fino zabave u lab. :Smile: ...

----------


## funky

> Mislis, trebala je punkcija biti u cetvrtak, a ne u petak (a stoperica 36 h prije punkcije)?
> Zao mi je, ali iz iskustva ti mogu reci da kada kalkuliras za nesto tako bitno kao sto su folikulometrije i tempiranje stoperice, obicno to ne zavrsi bas najbolje.
> Govorim ti to jer sam ja svoje tempirane vodila pod telefonskim "nadzorom" dr Poljaka, a fm odradivala kod dr koja mi je blize i voljela bih da sam tada znala da nikako nije svejedno tko gleda na Uzv jer bi si mozda ustedila i vremena, i zivaca, a bome i novaca.


Da,tako je, ja sam imala srecu da mi je sve vodio poljak..prvi put oveca stimulacija menopurima, 5 folikula,ali svih 5 u pravi tren izvadjenih,beta u stim i fetu 0, drugi put stimulacija letrilanom pa nakon par dana dodano nesto gonala,rezultat 16 jajnih stanica, 11 zrelih, 6 savrsenih blastica, 4 zamrznute, jedan decko u busi...
Poljak je velik strucnjak i zna pogodit moment za punkciju,narocito u drugom postupku kad skonta kako neciji organizam reagira...puno srece curama u postupcima

----------


## tin

> Mislis, trebala je punkcija biti u cetvrtak, a ne u petak (a stoperica 36 h prije punkcije)?
> Zao mi je, ali iz iskustva ti mogu reci da kada kalkuliras za nesto tako bitno kao sto su folikulometrije i tempiranje stoperice, obicno to ne zavrsi bas najbolje.
> Govorim ti to jer sam ja svoje tempirane vodila pod telefonskim "nadzorom" dr Poljaka, a fm odradivala kod dr koja mi je blize i voljela bih da sam tada znala da nikako nije svejedno tko gleda na Uzv jer bi si mozda ustedila i vremena, i zivaca, a bome i novaca.


pogresno sam se izrazila, trebala mi je punkcija biti u četvrtak a ne u petak, a štoperica u utorak i sve bi bilo super

----------


## tin

sad su me zvali iz Cita, oplođene su obe jajne stanice   :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Tin molim te ako mozes da mi se javis na pp. Nesto bi te pitala.

----------


## Lexus

tin na kraju se sve fino završilo,kad je transfer jesu li ti rekli?

----------


## tin

> tin na kraju se sve fino završilo,kad je transfer jesu li ti rekli?


jeste, završilo je dobro..transfer je u ponedjeljak, nadam se da će dobro sve proć..u biti sve je u Božim rukama..Kad smo došli prvi put kod dr.Poljaka rekao je da nije puno optimističan, al samo da probamo( ja sam tada mislila da odustanemo i da idemo na donora u Češku) a ubiti ne znaju ni oni kako ce se sve završit

----------


## Lexus

[QUOTE=tin;2660371]jeste, završilo je dobro..transfer je u ponedjeljak, nadam se da će dobro sve proć..u biti sve je u Božim rukama..Kad smo došli prvi put kod dr.Poljaka rekao je da nije puno optimističan, al samo da probamo( ja sam tada mislila da odustanemo i da idemo na donora u Češku) a ubiti ne znaju ni oni kako ce se sve završit...

tako je draga,sve je u Božijim rukama,držim ti fige najjače što mogu  :fige: ...možda se i vidimo i ja sam u pon.u Citu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

cure sretno,baš mi je drago da je naša tema oživila da se kreće u nove postupke i neka svi budu sa sretnim završetkom!!!!!!!!

kako su naše trudnice???
sara10 kako si mi ti?imaš li kakav plan za dalje?

----------


## sara10

*Željkice*, hvala što pitaš za mene. Ja se dugo nisam javljala, a nisam ni išla na rodu iskreno, malo se makla, evo tek danas gledam malo šta ima. Još sam uvijek u ljetnom raspoloženju, odmaram i kupam se. Ja imam 3 smrzlića u Cita po koja ću ići ove jeseni, 10/11 mjes., ne znam još točno. 
Kako si ti i i tvoj bebač?
Svim novim curama želim dobrodošlicu i drago mi je da je ova naša splitska tema živnula!

----------


## željkica

> *Željkice*, hvala što pitaš za mene. Ja se dugo nisam javljala, a nisam ni išla na rodu iskreno, malo se makla, evo tek danas gledam malo šta ima. Još sam uvijek u ljetnom raspoloženju, odmaram i kupam se. Ja imam 3 smrzlića u Cita po koja ću ići ove jeseni, 10/11 mjes., ne znam još točno. 
> Kako si ti i i tvoj bebač?
> Svim novim curama želim dobrodošlicu i drago mi je da je ova naša splitska tema živnula!


Evo dobro smo ima već 8,5 mj nemogu virovat kako vrime leti a imam osjećaj da sam još jučer bila trudna!brzo ću ja u Poljaka  :Smile: dok sam još normalna  :Laughing:  malecki je hiperaktivan spavanje gubljenje vremena, još malo će prohodat!
Lipo uživaj i kad napuniš baterije u nove pobjede a ja ti želim sreću!

----------


## venera82

Cure koje ste u cita može cijena za IVF + tablete, stoperica itd. Ja sam tamo u dr. P.vrsila neke pretrage i bili su super, ali sam otišla na VV.

----------


## Lexus

venera 82 ne znam da li smijemo ovdje pisati cijene postupaka pošto sam nova ovdje...ako smijemo rado ću ti reći koje su cijene a imaš i na njihovoj stranici cijene transfera i toga samo nemaju cijene tableta..
Ja sam danas bila u Cita na prvom UZV u ovom postupku i dobili smo opet samo dva folikula,pa sam malo tužna da ne kažem razočarana  :Sad: ... Cure sad me zanima,ali iskreno  ima li neko na forumu ili da ga vi znate da je dobivao ovako mali broj folikula a da je nekad uspio doći do cilja.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesz

Lexus, slobodno ti napiši i cijene tableta, može biti od koristi curama koje planiraju postupak privatno.


Mlada si cura, spermiogram vam je uredan i bez obzira na jedan neprohodan jajovod i nizak amh (koliko nizak?), vi imate izglede čak i za spontanu trudnoću. Koliko ste vremena pokušavali prije nego ste otišli na IVF?

Tvoja prednost je tvoja relativna mladost, ne gubi nadu u uspjeh, možda već u ovom ciklusu.

Sretno!

----------


## Lexus

Inesz ja sam u braku bila 2 godine prije nego što sam počela sa ovom borbom,prvo smo imali 6 klomifenski ciljanih odnosa i ništa...AMH mi je 16pmol/L...ah sve je u Božijim rukama ali očekivala sam nekako više od ovog postupka ali šta je tu je...Hvala Inesz na riječima utjehe.
Eh ovako cijena tableta letrilan je 20 kn jedna tableta  i obično se piju 5 dana i to dođe oko 300 kn.
Cijena jedne ampule menopura je 150kn a Gonal f 200 kn ili je obrnuto nisam sigurna  :Sad: 
Choragon inekcija 75kn.
Decapeptyl štoperice 105kn.

----------


## tin

cure samo da javim, jučer mi je bio transfer u Citu, jedan embrije jako dobar a jedan se prestao razvijat..tako da su mi samo jedan vratili,, dali su mi nekakvu injekciju potpore, trebam koristit ultrice i folnu kiselinu i čekat da prođe 14 dana da uradim nalaz

----------


## vedre

Lexus, nemoj bit razočarana.I jedna js je dobitna.Ima raznih slučajeva....cura koje su uspjele i sa dvodnevnim embrijima, a i koje nisu uspile sa 2-3 8-st.Različiti smo, različito reagiramo.Kako ti je Inesz napisala, imate izglede i za spontanu trudnoću.Šta se događalo o vih dana?
Cure, sretno svima

----------


## venera82

tin, lexus biti će to sve u redu, držite se i sretno vam.

ja sam imala 1 ciljani odnos s klomifenom i dobila sam 2 folikula, poslije sam imala 2 AIH s klomifenima i štopericom i oba puta sam imala po dva folikula, sad se u 10 mj. idem na IVF i nadam se da ću imati više folikula.

lexus vidila sam cijene u cita, ali me zanima da li se plaća sve posebno (kako što dolazi na red ili na kraju postupka)? koliko ti je trebalo ampula menopoura, koliko gonala, inekcija?

----------


## Lexus

Hvala vedre,hvala venera 82..cure zlatne ste  :Smile: 
venera 82, u prvom postupku meni je dao 8 ampula gonala i 8 ampula menopura do prve folikulometrije,pa onda kasnije dodaje po potrebi.Ja sam ukupno primila 12 gonala i 12 menopura. U drugom postupku sam primila uz letrilan 6 menopura i 2 orgalutrana.Terapija se plaća po preuzimanju,a tek ako dođe do transfera kad završi transfer plati se ostatak.
Vedre sutra mi je druga folikulometrija pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje.<3

----------


## ANGEL_26

Zene drage neznam gdje da postavim pitanje pa sam dosla tu. Treba mi dobar ginekolog u st i privatni i socijalni. Do sada sam u zg imala socijalnog i privatno V. Šimunića kod kojeg sam bila na potpomognutoj. Imam problem poslije drugog poroda kako mi je posteljica ostala i imala kiretazu i stalne kontrole...i sad nakon odnosa zna bit malo krvi. Pa ima li netko dobar za preporucit? Cula sam za Mimicu da je za komplicirane slucajeve odlican.kakav je taj dr poljak i dr šparc koji su u cita?
 I ako kome treba bilo kakav savjet slobodno neka pita. Moj muz ima kriptozoospermiju cak da su doktori govorili da ljudi s tom dg i odustaju od potpomognute ali eto mi nismo i u 2 god stvorili troje dijecice. Ne gubite nadu ko sto i ja nisam! 
I oprostite na dugom postu

----------


## ANGEL_26

Nisam napisala. Preselila sam u st iz zg zato trazim ginekologa. A admin ako na krivoj temi pisem slobodno nek me prebaci

----------


## vedre

Lexus, sritno danas.Javi kako je prošlo.
angel26, Poljak i Šparac su odlični dr, za Mimicu neznam.To ti mogu reći cure koje su kod njega.
Venera82, svaki postupak ti može biti različit.Ja sam jednom primila 21 menopur, a drugi put 12.Ovisi kako reagiraš.

----------


## ANGEL_26

Vedre tebe znam s nakon transfera

----------


## Lexus

Evo me upravo iz Cita,i dalje su samo dva folikula,sutra štoperica i u subotu će biti punkcija pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.
Angel 26 ja sam kod doktora Poljaka i ja sam sa njim prezadovoljna,veliki je stručnjak.

----------


## tin

lexus sretno, samo se opusti bit će bolje nego se nadaš.  kako su kod mene popucali folikuli, pa opet nadju jednoga i uspije se razvit..dovoljan je samo jedan da uspije

----------


## vedre

Lexus, sritno.Nemoj mislit....samo dva?I jedan je dovoljan.
Angel26, da, malo sam pogledala starije postove i sjetila sam te se.Sorry, puno nas je, a nešto baš i nisam aktivna, tako da i zaboravim  :Smile: .

----------


## Lexus

Hvala Tin,hvala Vedre....dale ste mi još veću snagu da se nadam i vjerujem  :Heart:

----------


## Lexus

Danas bila punkcija,dobili dvije staničice :Smile: ...Punkciju sam radila bez da sam primila dormikum jer sam imala malo stanica pa me je malo bolilo ali sreća kratko traje pa se može izdržati.Sad čekati da nazovu da vidimo je li se išta oplodilo...tin kako teku dani iščekivanja  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Lexus sad navijamo za dobar tulum u labu!!!!!! :fige:

----------


## vedre

Lexus, sritno dalje.Vidiš da je sve uredu.
A zar nisi dobila nikakvu inekciju...u guzu?

----------


## Lexus

Hvala vam cure,Željkica Vedre  :Heart: ....
primila sam voltaren inekciju samo nisam onaj dormikum što služi da te malo ošamuti  :Smile:  .Dosad nikad nisam punkciju ni osjetila a sad grrrrr bolilo je ali sva sreća da kratko traje.

----------


## tin

dobro sam , nema nekih simptoma mada mi je 6 dan od tramsfera možda je jos rano, vidjet cemo sta ce bit

----------


## tin

lexus sretno ti dalje, i kod mene su bile dvije i obe su se oplodile samo se jedna prestala razvijat 3 dana jedna je bila superička..biće to sve ok

----------


## manola

Dobar dan svima. Naime imam jedno pitanje vezano uz ivf u kbc Splitu. Molim da mi odgovorite jeli postoji mogucnost zamrzavanja partnerovog sjemena ukoliko partner mora van drzava poslom u sredini postupka? Hvala puno

----------


## Lexus

Evo zvali su me iz Cita,sutra će biti transfer ali mi nisu rekli ništa više.Pitala sam sestre jesu li jedna ili dvije oplođene ali mi nije mogla reći kaže biolozi će vam reci  :Shock: ...hvala tin,nadam se da hoće a tebi želim da ti ovi dani prolete,i da nas na kraju sve obraduješ..

----------


## tin

> Evo zvali su me iz Cita,sutra će biti transfer ali mi nisu rekli ništa više.Pitala sam sestre jesu li jedna ili dvije oplođene ali mi nije mogla reći kaže biolozi će vam reci ...hvala tin,nadam se da hoće a tebi želim da ti ovi dani prolete,i da nas na kraju sve obraduješ..


super, pravo lijepe vijesti. nakon transfera nastoj mirovat bar 2-3 dana

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, nakon transfera nema potrebe za mirovanjem. Miruje se jedino u slučaju hiperstimulacije ili prijeteće hiperstimulacije.

Ako nema hipera, nako transfera se nastavlja sa uobičajenim aktivnostima. Mirovanje i ležanje niti na koji način neće pripomoći implantaciji trasferiranog zametka.

----------


## tin

> Cure drage, nakon transfera nema potrebe za mirovanjem. Miruje se jedino u slučaju hiperstimulacije ili prijeteće hiperstimulacije.
> 
> Ako nema hipera, nako transfera se nastavlja sa uobičajenim aktivnostima. Mirovanje i ležanje niti na koji način neće pripomoći implantaciji trasferiranog zametka.


Meni su rekli u poliklinici da prva dva dana mirujem, bila na na letrilanu ništa posebno. bez teškog dizanja i rada, ne mora se stalno ležati.Mislim u biti ako ce se ono primiti, primit ce se svakako. ja kad sam išla na prvi ostupak u bahceci, doktor je rekao da mogu ić na more i plivat, pošto smo planirali nakon postupka i nije uspijelo..a na netu sam čitala da se ne smije na more i na sunce, budi sad pametan ko ima pravo

----------


## Lexus

Cure moje transfer kod mene zavrsen.Doktor je prokomentarisao samo "nisko" mada ne znam sta to znaci samo znam da nije kako treba  :Razz: ..vracene su mi 2 stanice jedna sa 10 stanica jedna sa 5. ,Dao mi je fragmin inekcije svaki dan do bete da primim i eto sad pocinje cekanje dugo  :Smile: .

----------


## KLARA31

manola nazovi na humanu pa pitaj,mislim da to ne rade na kbc firule a u cito da

Lexus sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Lexus i ekipa, dobre želje sam selila na Odbrojavanje. O Fragminu ima više tema, npr. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/35617-Fragmin  , http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30646-F...ekcije-savjeti itd., tamo ćeš pronaći više informacija.

----------


## tuznica

Drage moje, evo i ja se javljam u blagom ocaju. 4xIUI klomifen + stoperica + progesteron, svaki put 2 ili vise vodecih folikula, broj spermica odlican i nista. Svaki put sam inseminacije radila u CITO Split i danas mi je dr. rekao da nema smisla vise ovako i da je sljedeci korak IVF. Sutra idem na razgovor ali me bas zanimaju vasa iskustva. Naime, AIH sam pocela u 5 mjesec i radila sam mjesec za mjesec. Dr, mi je rekao da su statistike lose nakon 4xIUI ukoliko do tada nije doslo do trudnoce.

----------


## sara10

*tuznica* koa je vaša dijagnoza? Napisala si da je broj spermića odličan, pretpostavljam da je sa spermiogramom sve ok, a kod tebe? 
Ne trebaš biti u nikakvom očaju jer znam parova kojima je nakon dosta neuspjelih AIH-ova uspjelo iz 1. ili 2. IVF-a. I mislim da je uspješnost IFV-a dosta veća nego AIH-a. Tako da nemoj klonut jer mislim da su vam veće šanse sa IVF-om, a nemoj da te doktorove riječi obeshrabre, jesi kod dr. P? Oni svašta nekad ispale.
By the way, jesi bila na razgovoru i šta ste dogovorili? Sretno!

----------


## perlica55

Aktivirala se malo tema na MPO Split, držim vam fige curke moje  :Kiss: 
Ako tko zna (buduci na s-gramu curke ne odgovaraju) kolko dnevno Dopabean kapsula uzimaju muževi za poboljšanje spermija???
Cula sam kak ga dr. P preporučuje, mi ga kupili, al ne znam dal je jedna dnevno dovoljna...
Unaprijed hvala i sorry na ot  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*perlica55* ne znam ništa o tim tabletama,ali znam iz iskustva da mi dr. P. to nikad nije preporučio, a muž ima jako loš sgram. Čak sam ga ja pitala, prije nego što smo krenuli na prvi IVF/ICSI, da li ima nešto da pokušamo poboljšat sgram, da prvo s tim krenemo, a on je rekao da to nema smisla (možda zato što je kod moga muža dosta loš sgram), da ne trošimo lovu na te puste vitamine i šta već, da od toga nema koristi. Možda to predleže nekome kome je pokretljivost ili broj na granici, ne znam.

----------


## perlica55

Sara, s-grami variraju i kod MM se nakon 6 mjeseci svakakvih vitamina nalaz jako popravio.. još uvijek nalaz nije dobar, tj. Slaba je pokretljivost, al u prvom je bilo ukupno 4 milijona spermija, a nakon Bioastina, pa Profertila i na kraju Proxeeda, spermiji su skočili na 80 milijona ukupno..
Glupa  pokretljivost je užas
a+b 10%, c27%, d 64%...
Čitala sam na forumima da taj Dopa ubrzava spermije, pa se evo nadamo, kako bi smo mogli na AIH, jer se na žalost za IVF/ICSI zbilja moram psihički i financijski pripremiti..
Želim vam sreću u postupcima, ja sam na HSG- u početkom studenog, pa vam se nakon tog pridružujem na ovoj temi..

----------


## KLARA31

tuznica Nemoj bit očajna,inače inseminacije daju slabe rezultate,one se odrade reda radi. I ja sam ih 4 prošla,a prije njih 4 tempirana odnosa sa klom.+stoperica u CITO,isto je sperm.bio odličan.Kad smo krenuli sa IVF-ovima sperm.je bio dosta loš,zato nemoj čekati...

----------


## venera82

Tuznice, nemoj biti tužna, kod mene i mm sve ok i radili smo 2 AIH-a i oba su bila neuspješna, istina da je uspješnost mala ali opet nekome uspije. sad krajem mjeseca idem na IVF jer mi se vise neda gubiti vrijeme na to, uspjet ćemo mi kao i sve ostale cure!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Cure, od srca sretno. Nisam dugo bila na rodi, malo sam se pritajila, pa vidim da ste sve novije. Ja sam postpak u 10 u petrovoj u zg, pa cemo vidit.

----------


## saan

Papigice sretno..... uff bas bi voljela da ti uspije :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Evo moja draga forumasica ciji mi uspjeh daje nadu saan  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Cure, ima li tko tko je možda u postupku na Firulama ili je bio nedavno ili planira uskoro? Jako malo se piše o Firulama. Kakva je dolje situacija?

----------


## sunny83

Vidim da se jako malo pise o postupcima na Firulama,m pa evo ukratko i moja prica. 
Ja 1983 vise-manje sve ok, MM oligoasthenozoospermia.
Prvi IVF postupak je bio u kolovozu 2013 vracena jedna blastocista i nazalost β=0
Drugi IVF postupak u sijecnju 2014 vracen jedan 6 i jedan 8stanicni β 14dnt = 280 BINGO!!! I evo sada svaki cas cekamo nasu malu curicu!
Moje iskustvo na Firulama je stvarno odlicno. Dr.Marusic je divna zena uvijek na raspolaganju i stvarno pristupacna, strucna i ljubazna. Embriolog Tandara covik kod kojeg nema nista u rukavicama, iskren, direktan i prije svega strucan. Sestra Zdenka je najljubaznije i najtoplije bice koje sam ja ikad upozala. 
Citala sam u prethodnim postovima da se zale na cekanje za folikulometrije, al to je najdulje pola sata, doktori dodu oko 9 kad zavrse s vizitom i svi budu gotovi do 9:30 sto i nije tako strasno. Eto ako imate kakvih pitanja slobodno navalite  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

> Cure, ima li tko tko je možda u postupku na Firulama ili je bio nedavno ili planira uskoro? Jako malo se piše o Firulama. Kakva je dolje situacija?


Bok Sara10! 
Dosta cura ostaje trudno na Firulama al stvarno malo njih se javlja ode.
Evo ja krecem u FET ovaj ciklus.
Malo smo odmarali od 6 miseca i sad ponovno u borbu. 
Sritno svima!

----------


## jojo

cure moje, stare i nove :Smile: ..... ne javljam se ali ne znači da vas ne pratim. u mom potpisu vidite rezultat postupka u kbc-u. sitim vas se svaki dan tisuću puta, samo hrabro :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

jojo pa kako ste ti i tvoja dječica???

----------


## jojo

> jojo pa kako ste ti i tvoja dječica???


draga moja već smo prošli prva 4 mj. i borimo se sa vožnjom u kolicima i autu. dečko samo vrišti a cura je super. sve ostalo je o.k. uhvatili smo ritam što se tiče spavanja i hranjenja. zapravo to smo uspili već na početku, još da se malo uživimo u vožnju i bit ćemo pravi dream team :grouphug: 

tvoj je već veliki... kako napreduje?

----------


## sara10

Super cure šta ste se javile sa lijepim vijestima sa Firula. Ja sam odradila samo 1 postupak na Firule i što se tiče dr. i osoblja sam bila zadovoljna, al nekim sitnicama nisam, npr. ne sviđa mi se što transfer rade bez uzv-a (meni je rađen bez uzv-a). Al sve je to relativno, da mi je taj put uspilo, to onda ne bi bilo ni bitno.
*sunny83* uspjeh iz drugog puta, stvarno odlično, sretno na porodu!
*sunisshining* držim fige za FET-u, prvi put čujem da netko ima smrzliće na Firulama, al neka bolje da ima. Jesu vam isto 8stanični smrzlići ili blastice? Ja sam bila čula da Tandara zamrzava samo blastice ako dođe do njih. Sretno!
*Jojo* neka si nam se javila. U tebe je baš veselo, uživaj sa svojom dječicom.
Željkice  :Bye:

----------


## željkica

*sara*  :Bye:  kako si,nadam se da si se odmorila i napunila baterije i da krećeš po svoju bebicu!vrijeme je da se mrvica ugnjezdi!!!

*jojo*,mi već 9,5 mj proletilo za tren!dečko je velik 11,5 kg  :Grin:  i hiperaktivan nemiruje ni tren!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bas je lipo cut vase price, ohrabruju. Nadam se da ce i nas brzo mucit te slatke brige.
Sara meni su zamrzli jednu blasticu. Od 5 jajnih stanica (dvi vracene) to mi se cini ok.

----------


## sara10

*sunisshining* jel ti već bio transfer? Javi nam se sa vijestima, držim  :fige:  da uspije. Jesi ti kod dr. Marušić?
Željkice, imaš pp.

----------


## *sunisshining*

> *sunisshining* jel ti već bio transfer? Javi nam se sa vijestima, držim  da uspije. Jesi ti kod dr. Marušić?
> Željkice, imaš pp.


Tek sam na pocetku ciklusa...nije jos bio ni prvi uzv...samo polako...u kojoj si ti sad fazi? CITO, Firule?
Ja sam u dr Budimira  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

sunisshining ja idem na Fet u Cita u 11 mjes. Mene je također Budimir vodio na Firulama, on mi je ok skroz.

----------


## tin

Cure moje, ja ponovu krećem u ciklus. kad dobijem krećem sa letrilanom, pa ćemo vidjet ?!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Jedna info za cure s firula. Tko je usao u postupak, usao...za ostale to bi bilo to do Sveta Tri Kralja. U 11. mj krecu nekakvi radovi.

----------


## tin

Što ste utihnuli, gdje ste žene?! danas sam bila na folikometri kod dr.Poljaka nađeno mi je od 4-5 folikula na oba jajnika. dobila sam gonal injekcije i ponovo moram u srijedu na UZV u Cito.

----------


## sara10

*tin* sretno!! Dobra ti je reakcija. Koji ti je ovo postupak? Neka bude dobitni  :fige:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Tin bravo za folikulice! Jesi u full ili polustimuliranom?
Ja danas 6dpt. E, da, jeste li znale da je ona mlada biologica iz kbc Firule isla na porodiljni (kaze moj dragi da je sama sebi napravila bebu ahaha), tako da je sad opet dr. Tandara sam.
Meni je transfer bio tek u podne jer on ne stigne sam sve...

----------


## *sunisshining*

*Sara* kad kreces? Kakav je postupak u Cita sta se FET-a tice?

----------


## pea

Cure,je li istina da dr.Sparac odlazi iz Cita?

----------


## tin

[QUOTE=sara10;2685350]*tin* sretno!! Dobra ti je reakcija. Koji ti je ovo postupak? Neka bude dobitni  :fige: [
ovo nam je 2 pokušaj u Citu

----------


## tin

> Tin bravo za folikulice! Jesi u full ili polustimuliranom?
> Ja danas 6dpt. E, da, jeste li znale da je ona mlada biologica iz kbc Firule isla na porodiljni (kaze moj dragi da je sama sebi napravila bebu ahaha), tako da je sad opet dr. Tandara sam.
> Meni je transfer bio tek u podne jer on ne stigne sam sve...


u polustimuliranom sam pa ćemo vidjet šta bude, kod mog muža je problem sa spermićima. nekad in bude par a nekad ni jedan

----------


## tal

Bok cure ....ja sam bila na transferu 5-dnevnih blastica x2  u kbc st kod dr. B 11.10 . i 8.dana nakon transfera mi se pojavila sluzava sukrvica (sory na izražaju ) i još mi traje .....betu vadim u petak ...radila sam kučni test juče 9. dan nakon transfera i bio je negativan .....šta mislite jeli ovo implatacijska neka kasna ili je ovo   propala T.  :Sad:  ....i da još da napomenem koristim  utriće 3x2 . Jeli moguće dobit M kroz njih ?

----------


## hedoniza

pozdrav cure, evo da vam se javim nakon dugo vremena sta nisam bila na forumu, zelim vam svim veliku betu.. Vidim da su se i ima sa firula iskustva. Ja sam evo 1 ipo dana u stanju mirovanja, nadam se da cu uskoro i ja krenuti. Pea nadam se da nas dr. Šparac neće napustiti.. bilo bi mi strasno zao ako ode.. Imam dilemu krenuti ili na firule ili ponovo u cita...

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bog *Tal*!
Odlicno za blastice! Kakav si protokol imala, koja dijagnoza? Jel ostalo sta za zamrznit? 
Sto se tice testica...mislim da ti je najbolje sutra izvadit betu i rjesit dilemu! Mozda jos ima nade. Drzim ti fige!

----------


## tal

Sunisshining hvala ali izgleda nepomažu ni blastce . Ja sam bila na orgalutran i puregon ...imala 7 js od njih se 6  odlićno razvile tako da su me 3 dana skinuli sa op. stola i rekli da dođem u subotu šta je bio 5 dan i taj dan su mi ostala dva odlična blastića za vratit ,dva se baš nisu pokazala i dva su mi ostavili da nazovem za dva dana da vidimo jesu li preživili za zamrznut no u pon. bila ludnica pa sam ih tek u utorak dobila i rečebo mi da nisu preživili (baš me bediralo).Dr. B i T su bili jako zadovoljni i optimistični kad su vidili razvoj  blastica .  Ja nemam oba jajovoda i to nam je jedini problem .Nenadam se baš jer mi se ovo kod mene čini pms ....malo mi čudno kako kroz utriće ?!Ti si par dana iza mene sa transferom i isti dr. ....kako tebi ide ?

----------


## bubekica

tal,
nazalost moje iskustvo s brljavljenjem kroz utrice nije dobro - to za mene uvijek znaci neuspjesan postupak. Ali kad mi se to prvi put dogodilo strasno sam puno surfala i nasla svakakvih prica - i pozitivnih i negativnih. Moj savjet je - ne prekidaj terapiju prije bete, a obzirom da krvaris, mozes ju vaditi ranije. Sretno!

----------


## tal

Hvala bubekica ....vidila sam i ja svake priče o tome ali nevirujem da sam te sriče ali ko šta kažeš jo zna .....naravno i dalje stavljam utriće  :Sad: . Kako sad ide procedura kad javin u kbc st negativnu betu ....koliko se čeka do sljedećeg termina ...dali dr. B ipak radi neki pregled i sl.? Hvala unaprid curke  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Ma jos ima nade... ja danas nisam piskala test al budem sutra ili u petak. 
Sto se tice procedure...ja sam nakon sro sam skupila nalaz neg bete otisla do odjela. Sestre i biologica su me malo tjesile i odma se dogovaras za dalje. S tim da uzmes u obzir da ne rade od 1.11. Znaci mozes se dogovorit za 1 mjesec nakon tri kralja...
Vidim da kod dr B niko ne dobiva više od 7 folikula. To je plafon...
I jos mi se nesto ne svida. Upoznala sam u cekaonici puuuno zena koje su imale i po dva spontana i 5-6 postupaka iza sebe (idiopati) pa im niko ne spominje imunoloske....neznam, mislim da su dr preoptereceni...

----------


## tal

Hvala sunisshining ....da točno dr. su preopterečeni tamo i dolaze van radnog vrimena o svom trošku a ja sam imala takav slučaj i usprkos tomu dr. B je jako ljubazan . Sutra idem vadit betu mada je dva dana ranije no što mi je rekao ali nevirujem da je ok . Dali opet moraš briseve i papa test radit ?  Mislila sam da ču bar s dr. B poprićat kako dalje i vidit šta se desilo .....malo mi je bezveze samo  sa sestrom upisat datum i to je to . Meni je malo i vrime naknap pa zneznam koliko ču šansi dobit s ćekanjem ....do 42 g imam pravo  a sad mi je 40 ipo  :Sad:  . Pa jeli tebi šta dr.B govorio u ćemu misli da je problem ili samo pokušava po istom ?

----------


## MartinaST

Bok cure! Evo da se i ja javim... Moj najveci problem je Testosteron, koji je bio 5.1! Nakon sta sam izvadile hormone otisla sam u dr. Marusic i dala mi je da pijem Diane 35 tri mjeseca. Nakon sta sam ih popila opet sam se njoj javila i rekla mi da moram opet vadit hormone(da vidimo koliko smo smanjili testosteron), i jos krvnu grupu i rh, test na hepatitise i hiv(i MM), spermiogram(prvi put astenozoospermia), vjencani list(ne stariji od 1g) i dala Folacin da pijemo i ja i muz po 2,5mg dnevno kroz 2 mj i za sljedeci put kad budem dolazila kod nje da donesem uputnicu za pregled i jos jednu za ivf... U utorak idem kod nje... Neznam sta me ceka, a nalaze cu sutra ic uzet... Strah me da testosteron nije dovoljno smanjen... Ima li ko slicno iskustvo?  :Sad:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Pa draga moja, vadi betu sutra nema veze sto je dva dana prije. I ja sam ju prosli put izvadila 12dpt 3dt. I probaj nac dr.b i izbori se za sebe. 
Kad sam ja razgovarala s dr posli neuspjelog postupka on je meni to objasnio nesto u stilu kao kad sadis nesto pa nisu sve sadnice dobre. Ja bas i nisam s tim zadovoljna pa sam pitala i drugog dr koji mi je spomenuo da moze biti i do interakcije ploda s mojim endometrijem sto mi zvuci realnije s obzirom na moje godine i nasu dijagnozu idiopata koji 4 god pokusaju. Al kao sto smo se slozile oni su preoptereceni i nemaju volje se bavit s nasim mozda-mozda, a godine idu, a mi stojimo na mistu. Pa...ja cu pokusat jos jednom na firule i izvuc nekakve nove pretrage pa ako se nista ne promjeni odoh u privatnika... sto se tice briseva jos ti vrijede!

----------


## tal

Briseve sam vadila krajem prvog miseca a nakon toga sam imala operacije dvi a onda oni su imali kolektivni godišnji u 8 mj tako da puste pretrage i operacije sve se to oteglo do sad 10 miseci  :Sad:  . Tako da mislim da ču ponovo morat briseve i papa test vadit ....uffff opet sve ispočetja . Meni dr.B nije bija loš tolko ..bija je baš detaljan (zato se i sama priprema otegla ) a nadam se da če i dalje bit ok .  Nego kako se ti osječaš ?♥

----------


## *sunisshining*

Dr B je odlican doktor, svakako. Al nitko nije idealan pa tako ni on. Da ne mislim da je dobar ne bi ni isla u njega, al eto, ja ukazujem i na neke losije strane opcenito doli odjela. 
Osim tih stvari sto se stedi na ljekovima pa se dobiva malo jajnih st., neupucivanja na imunoloske (i te pretrage nisu jeftine za zdravstvo), nisu bas ni organizirani...sve zene koje su prosle par ciklusa doli znaju o cemu pricam. Jednom sam cekala od 9-14 da bi mi rekli da dr ide na godisnji. 
Ja ok. Cekam sutra 8dpt da pisnem prvi testic  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

*martinast* dobro nam dosla! Nazalost, ja ti neznam odg na tvoje pitanje al vjerovatno se spustio nakon terapije! Sritno ti!

----------


## tal

Sunisshining držim ti fige za plus . Ja idem sutra betu vadit mada znam kakva je  :Sad:  . 
Je istina je da je humana malo neorganizirana i ja sam zadnji put došla na transfer 3. dan skinula se u pidjamu stavili me na stol pripremili i doša dr. i on me pripremija i čeka embriologa koji odjednom izlazi i kaže da dođem ipak 5. dana jer se js dobro razvijaju .....a mislim je da mi je bilo za poludit ali imam strpljenja jer znam zašto ...a i nisu oni krivi jer stvarno imaju posla preko glave. Uf i sad čekati te radove do tri kralja a vrime ide tik tak .....a štaš moram i to pribrodit a ja se nadam da ti nećeš čekat jer će ti beta bit troznamenke .....Javi za test .

----------


## sara10

> . 
> Kad sam ja razgovarala s dr posli neuspjelog postupka on je meni to objasnio nesto u stilu kao kad sadis nesto pa nisu sve sadnice dobre.


Prepoznajem ovu rečenicu, nešto slično je i meni rekao nakon neuspješnog postupka. Sunisshining slažem se sa tobom u vezi ovoga što si rekla vezano za Firule i nedostatke. Ja sam bila jednom dolje na postupku i ogromna je razlika između privatnika i drž. bolnice u svim, svim segmentima. I nisu dr. loši, ja sam isto bila kod dr. Budimira, vjerujem da daju sve od sebe u oklonostima i sustavu kojem rade. A da su propterećeni, jesu. I meni je npr. nekako nejpomljivo da kad bi zvala dolje na tel za neku informaciju ili za transfer ( U Cita tebe zovu kad ti je transfer), da moram zvat 10 puta ( a zovem preko svog radnog vremena) da je non-stop zauzeto, a kad  dobijem liniju još sam na čekanju jedno 5 min jer je jedna jedina sestra preopterećena. I ovo što je tal spomenula, dođe na stol 3. dan za transfer, a oni je skinu i kažu dođi peti, ne znam šta reći, ne može se uvijek izvlačit na preopterećenost i sustav ovo i ono, ovo su prebitne stavri za nas i naše živote. Ja sam se na Firulama toliko iživcirala zbog tih nekih sitnica, organizacije...mislim nisu to sitnice za mene kad trebam s posla izać da nađem doktora i dogovorit se sa njim, ja dođem, čekam 2 ure (s posla izašla i moram nazad) da mi sestra kaže nakon dvi ure čekanja nije tu, bio je dežuran ima slobodan dan...da čovik poludi... Imam iskustva sa Cita i sa Firula i mogu reći da je to neusporedivo, razlika je velika, ogromna u korist privatnika naravno, jedino što privatnik košta. 
sunisshining ako ne rade od 01.11. pretpostavljam da onda to vrijedi i za spermiogram, znači, ne može se ni spermiogram napravit do iza nove god, jesi li znaš možda to? Što se tiče detaljnijih pretraga sunisshining, teško da će ti mpo dr sam to predložit, sama inzistiraj kod mpo dr-a ili svog soc.ginek. da ti da uputnicu. Meni je dr. Poljak nakon 3. neuspjeha dao da napravim nalaze na trombofiliju i antitijela i to je sve, a za kariogram, feritin i ostalo sve sam išla kod med. genetičarke po uputi mog soc. ginekologa.
sunisshining i tal puno sreće cure vam želim, držim  :fige:  za pozitivne testiće.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sara10 i spermiogram tek iza Tri Kralja! Jedino ako poznas koga osobno tamo...tada ce te primit :p 
A to je nase zdravstvo...
Test negativan. Odoh ujutro po betu da potvrdimo pa cu probat izvuc dodatne pretrage kod dr. B dok cekam 1 misec.

----------


## tal

Evo i ja beta 1.20  :Sad:  ......sutra dimim za split jer telefonski neću sigirno ništa uspit pa ćemo vidit možda i dr.B uvatim ......sara 10 tebi držim fige da uspiješ.
Sunisshining možda se i sretnemo i st  :Wink:

----------


## *sunisshining*

*tal* koje operacije si radila? Sve na kbc firule? 
Ja cu sutra oko 13 h bit dole. Kad dignem nalaz...

----------


## sretna 1506

Nisam dugo vremena imala šta za reći,samo čitam i pratim,a evo sad nakon debate kbc ili privatnici moram reći opet (već sam to prije pisala) čemu rasprava na kbc su dr.ovakvi,onakvi,neorganizirani,čekate tamo po 5 sati da bi vam rekli da dr. nema??! .....dakle svi imamo izbor ako imamo financijske mogućnosti TOČKA i svi znamo situaciju u državi,zdravstvu,prosvjeti.....itd
Sretno svima i borite se da uspijete na svom putu.

----------


## tal

Sunisshining ja sutra idem rano oko 8 ču krenit . Mene je dr.B poslao na operaciju polipa (histeroskopija) i operaciju (laparaskopija ) skidanje jajovoda , on mi to nije moga radit jer bi se načekala na termin pa mi je to moj dr.Z u Ši radio .

----------


## sara10

*tal i sunisshinig* žao mi je cure.  :Love: 

*Sretna* ja sam samo izrazila svoje mišljenje na temelju vlastitog iskustva i smatram da to mogu ovdje napisat. I nitko nije rekao da su dr.-i na Firulama ovakvi ili onakvi, već sam rekla da mislim da obavljaju svoj posao najbolje što mogu i vjerujem da je tako,  al postoje ogromne razlike između Cita i Firula, iskusila sam to i imam pravo reći/napisati. I da čekala sam dvi ure doktora, a dan prije zvala sestru da provjerim da li će biti na humanoj da ne dolazim bezveze i ona rekla da hoće, da bi sutra rekla da ga nema. To je moje iskustvo. Nakon toga ja  sam izašla od dolje i isti dan otišla na konzultacije u Cita, tako da da svi imamo izbor. 
Ne želim nikakve polemike ni debate niti mi je to namjera, svoje iskustvo sam podijelila na temi koja je za to.

----------


## bubekica

> ...dakle svi imamo izbor ako imamo financijske mogućnosti...


znaci - nemamo svi izbor, nazalost.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Sve je ti dio ove nase nimalo lake borbe. Ja mislim da je bolje da kazemo pa ce se zene bar pripremit i znat sta ih ceka. 
I stvarno sam ja cekala 5 sati od 9-14 da bi mi dr s vrata reka da ide na godisnji. Al isto sam ga cekala da se vrati jer kao sto je bubekica napisala- nemaju svi izbora. A ja spadam u tu skupinu bar dok ne prikupim dovoljno za otic na postupak u Cita ili Lučija.

----------


## sretna 1506

> znaci - nemamo svi izbor, nazalost.


Naravno da nemamo svi,zato ne treba obeshrabrivati one koje nemogu platiti,treba biti strpljiv,čekati,sjediti u čekaonici od 7-14,šta mi se događalo na VV, i to kad smo plaćali stimulacije,dakle nije lako,ali ne može si svako dopustiti da ide privatno.

----------


## bubekica

jedini razlog zasto pacijenti sjede po 5, 7 sati u cekaonici jest (osim u izvanrednim situacijama) losa organizacija klinike. i to se lako moze promijeniti nabolje kada bi im bilo stalo. privatniku je stalo, mozda ne do pacijenta nego do love koja dolazi s istim, pa si ne dopusta takve propuste.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bas tako bubekica...samo da su malo bolje organizirani. Mislim zasti nas narucuju u 8 ako nitko ne dode prije 9 od dr. To je prvo. Da sad ne nabrajam pa da ispadam neki hejter. 

Samo da vas pitam...kad budu gotovi nalazi bete na cetralnom labu? U 13 ili? Bas mi se izbrisalo iz glave a u knap sam s vrimenom.

----------


## sara10

Ja sam na Firule i išla zbog financija, da" predahnemo" malo jer je bilo dosta neuspj. postupaka privatno, možda opet budem, ne znam, kako će se situacija razvijat. Naravno da su teška vremena i ne može si svak priuštit, ali to ne znači da ne možemo istaknuti razlike među klinikama/bolnicama mi koje smo to iskusile nažalost i ne mislim pritom nikog obeshrabrivat već reći realno stanje. Ja sam nakon 4 odrađena neuspjela postupka u Cita itekako znala šta me čeka na Firule kada sam se odlučila za njih. Meni je osobno i što se posla tiče puno lakše sve obavljat u Cita nego na Firule jer kad izlazim u Cita na fm, injekcije i sl., to mi je kao produžena marenda, obavim i vratim se brzo na posao, a kad sam na Firule bila nekad me ne bi cijelo jutro po par sati bilo na poslu, iako su svi ok na poslu, meni je bilo neugodno toliko izostajat. A što se orgaizacije tiče, tu bi se stvarno dalo poradit u splitskoj bolnici.

----------


## sara10

*sunisshining* ja ti ne znam za betu kad su gotovi nalazi, nisam je nikad vadila dolje. Pretpostavljam oko 13h. A jel nalaz bete kad s evadi u centr. labor. bude gotov isti taj dan ili sutra?
sunisshining držim  :fige:  da te beta iznenadi.

----------


## sara10

I samo bi se htjela još reći da ja ne mogu u čekaonici čekat od 7-14h svaki ili svako drugi dan kad radim od 8-16h, znači onda bih trebala na jedan postupak potrošit cijeli GO što ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## sretna 1506

> I samo bi se htjela još reći da ja ne mogu u čekaonici čekat od 7-14h svaki ili svako drugi dan kad radim od 8-16h, znači onda bih trebala na jedan postupak potrošit cijeli GO što ne dolazi u obzir.


Otvori se bolovanje,nema svako ni tu privilegiju da može izlaziti s posla kad mu treba,a nažalost ni sreću da ima posao ni GO,tako da se vraćamo na problem financija......Neka se nitko ne uvrijedi ali to je naša stvarnost.
Sara kad je FET?
Nalaz bete je isti dan oko 14 sati.

----------


## Aesha

Bok, cure! Evo ovaj mjesec sam krenula u prirodni ivf sa letrilanom 2-6 dc 3x1. 5. dan ciklusa mi je bila prva folikulometrija, 4 folikula, ali endometrij 2 mm. 7. dan ciklusa 2 folikula,  a endometrij mizernih 3 mm. Doktor kaže najvjerovatnije ništa od ovog ciklusa jer je endometrij  pretanak.Idem još sutra na folikulometriju (9 dc) iako se baš ne nadam.

Ja inače do sada nikad nisam imala problem s endometrijem, uvijek mi je bio 11, 12 mm, čak i 3 ciklusa s klomifenima mi je bio 8, 9 mm. 

Uz sve to mi još idu stvari, a osmi dan ciklusa mi je. Inače mi traju 4-5 dana. Bilo mi je prestalo 6. dan, a nakon što sam prestala piti tablete opet je počelo. Totalno sam u crnjaku.Da li je netko imao slično iskustvo s letrilanom?

----------


## Snekica

> I samo bi se htjela još reći da ja ne mogu u čekaonici čekat od 7-14h svaki ili svako drugi dan kad radim od 8-16h, znači onda bih trebala na jedan postupak potrošit cijeli GO što ne dolazi u obzir.


Zar nije sad vrijeme viroza?  :Wink:  bar tih nekoliko dana

----------


## sara10

Pa svak kombinira i organizira sebi najbolje kako može s obzirom na svoje okolnosti. Ja nastojim svoje izostanke s posla svest na minimimum, jer jelte nema svak sreću da ima posao i GO, pa moram čuvat taj posao da mogu ići u privatnika jelte...mogli bi sad natanane....Al uostalom kad bi mi uspilo ne bi uopće bilo bitno gdje je uspilo, samo da uspije.
*Sretna* planiram fet sa slijedećim ciklusom za 20 tak dana. 
*sunisshining* jesi vadila betu danas?

----------


## tal

Ja bila u kbc st jutros i dogovorila sa dr.B da se javim iza tri kralja .....ajme jedva čekam tri kralja  :Smile:  . Sunisshining jesi li bila danas kod dr.B ? Ja ga pitala šta bi mogao bit razlog neusjeha kraj uspješnih blastica ? Odgovor je godine  :Sad:  . Ionako ima dva dana ronim suze i još me izbedira ovo . Ali isto se nadam da če uspit sljedeči put ....početak nove godine i nove pobjede  :Wink:  .

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bog cure moje... ja nisam bila u petak vadit b. Otic cu u pon ako ne dode vistica...
Sara10 zelim ti sricu s tim FETom. Da se pretvori u tvoju najvecu sricu na svitu. 
Tal znam kako ti je al nemoj se tuznit, iduca godina je nasa ili nicija  :Smile:  a godine zaboravi... koliko god ih bilo.  :Kiss:

----------


## tal

Hvala sunisshining ma potpori i nadam se da ti tetka vistica nece doci . Ali isto javi nam se  :Smile:

----------


## sunny83

Sto se tice ustede ljekova na KBC-u ne mogu komentirat jer nisam bila privatno u postupku pa nemam s cim usporedit. Jedino mogu dati svoj primjer: 27 Menopura + 7 Orgalutrana, bilo je 14 folikula od cega 8 ocita. Jednom mi je na folikulometriji bio dr.B i po njemu je to vec bilo hiper (a dr.M je bila zadovoljna i rekla da je to daleko od hipera), tako da mi se cini da stimulacija ovisi o dr. a ne da je stvar stednje. 

Nalaz bete u centralnom labu je meni uvik bio gotov oko 10h.

----------


## KLARA31

tal koliko god imaš? Ja sam otišla na ivf u Zg na V.V. uspio mi iz prve,u Budimira bila na 4insem. i 2 neuspješna ivf (onda sam imala i manje god pa opet neuspješno) isto mi bio rekao god,kao 30 je već dosta god!
U zg otišla jer su mi dvije poznanice a  40.-godišnjakinje uspile iz prve!

----------


## tal

Klara ja ti sad ulazim u 41 . Koja ti je bila razlika između dr. B i V.V. ?  Ja nemam izbora (financijskog ) pa se moram pomiriti sa firulama. Sve mi je bilo ok  ...dobro reagirala na stimulaciju ....imala odlične jajne stanice i odlično se razvile u blastice i nakon 8 . dana prokrvarila ....očito nije došlo do ugnježđenja a i dvi blastice koje su mi ostavili za smrznuti su drugi dan nakon transfera propale tako da ništa za smrzlić  :Sad:  . Uglavnom strah  me sljedečeg puta od neuspjeha ......

----------


## KLARA31

Razlika je 3 i pol god s tim da sam u međuvremenu rodila. Ovo mi je sad druga trudnoća ivf,baš zato nesmiješ gubit vrijeme na firule. U najboljoj namjeri ti govorim,ne želim pričat loše o firulama,ali razlika je nebo i zemlja! Oni počimaju sa uzv 3dc dok još imaš stvari! Odmah zna šta je cista šta folikul,vadiš krv svaki put prije dobijanja injekcija! O iznosu progesterona i estradiola određuju stimulaciju koliko taj dan kojih injekc. a da ti nepričam da daju sve žive stimulacije sa svim injekc.,ne mislim odjednom jednoj ženi  :Smile:  Ovi u St raspolažu sa onim šta im pošalju iz Zg,koliko puta me Budim.odbio jer nema Menopura za mene...u cito sam dobila manju stimulac.više folikul. i uspješna trudnoća nego na firulama više injekc.a mali odaziv,pa razlozi godine,nije više ni sperm.bio loš,nije ima šta reć nego tako je. Do sada mi se srozao AMH, sad je 2 a na firulama je bio oko 25-zadovoljavajuća plodnost. Znači u Zg sam išla sa AMH 2. 
Financije su i mene natjerale u ZG a ne u cito opet, 2 tis.kn sam potrošila na autobuse,tamo sam imala gdje prespavat. Vraćala se busom odmah 24h nakon ET. U cekaoni svaki put kad sam bila netko je bio sa pozit.betom,na firulama toliko godina bila i nitko nikada nije bio sa poz.betom,al eto ajmo reć da je to bilo skroz na početku,valjda su do sada uhodaniji... Da se razumimo dr.Budimir je jako dobar covjek i osjećajan,ali jbg kad sam se nagledala da ne radi kako treba...

----------


## KLARA31

I Šparac mi je rekao da VV ima jako dobar uspjeh,kod njega sam bila na pregledu prije 2 mj. Nisam imala nikakvu vezu za Zg i odmah sam upala,osim šta mi je vidio cistu pa sljedeći ciklus... a tu bolnicu izabrala jer je blize mom smještaju,bolnica nije ništa posebno.
Dr.ima 3 sestre na raspolaganju, imaju 2 embriologa i kod njega kad sam išla na razgovor on ima 5 sestara tamo u laboratoriju,a za vrijeme punkcije te jedna sestra drzi za ruku dok druga pomaže gin...
Svaka čast i Zdenki,ako je ona još uvik sama rastrgana je na sve strane...

----------


## tal

Ne nije Zdenka sama ima ih još. Meni su bile tri sestre na aspiraciji . Kolko znam i čujem ima dosta trudnoća pa ćak sad cure iz mog termina skoro sve osim mene  :Sad:  . Meni nije problem oko stimulacije jer ja odlićno reagiram na njih .Preskup mi je sport zagreb a i zadovoljna sam sa dr. B i cjelim osobljem tako da ipak ostajem tu .

----------


## perlica55

Cure koje ste u poliklinici Citi, molim za pomoć... Moj soc G me poslao na HSG kojeg bi radila privatno... Kad sam zvala Cito za info, sestra je bila jako neljubazna, ukratko mi je rekla da sam trebala prvo doći s nalazima kod njih na konzultacije, pa onda eventualno dogovoriti HSG... Nisam se dala zbuniti, pa sam joj obrusila daželim konzultacije nakon HSG-a..
Veli mi da nazovem 1.dc za dogovoriti termin i da uzmem antibiotik kao zaštitu.. i poklopila mi slušalicu.. Horor  :Undecided: 
Molim ak je koja od vas bila na pregledu da mi kaže koji antibiotik ste uzimali? Dal se kod njih može dogovoriti HSG u popodnevnim satima? Dal rade subotom?
Izvinjavam se što vam ometam temu, al sam u klincu  :Sad:  Sutra ću dobiti mengu, soc G mi radi u pon, pa sam mislila ak baš MORAM piti antibiotik od 1.dc da ga kupim u ljekarni, al ne znam koji...
Hvala unaprijed, držim vam fige za debele +  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Perlica, mislim da je došlo do neke zabune inače su u Cita svi ljubazni,a i nije mi jasno kako da uzmeš antibiotik koliko ja znam oni se ne mogu kupit??? Mislim da ćeš se morat strpite do pon i nazvat ponovo.

----------


## perlica55

Željkice, ne znam do kakve zabune je moglo doći?! Ne znam kaj je htjela, da iz Zg dođemo na konzultacije u St, pa kad dr. P veli da treba HSG, ići nazad u Zg i čekati termin HSG-a?! Nije bila ljubazna niti malo, a budući im planiram ostaviti mnogo novčeka, zaslužujem kao pacijent da u najmanju ruku bude ljubazna... Ništa, u pon ću otići do mog G po recept za antibiotik...

----------


## željkica

Neznam ni sam bila na hsg pa nemogu govorit Šta treba Al me čudi taj pristup!

----------


## Loly

*Perlice* pošalji mail dr. P., objasni mu stanje i dijagnozu, pa će ti on reći što i kako! Sretno!

----------


## sara10

*Perlice* dobro ti je Loly napisala,  ukratko mu napiši u mailu sve, pogotovo što si iz Zg-a, on stvarno brzo odgovara na mailove, pa ćeš shodno tome moći se onda dogovorit za termin za šta več trebaš sa sestrom.

----------


## perlica55

Hvala cure, zlatne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## Adikica

Drage moje suborke pratim Vas ali rijetko pišem.Dugi period godina sam ja na potpomognutoj u poliklinici Cito kod dr.Poljaka i da Vam dam ohrabrenje i snagu da izdržite u svojoj borbi koja jednom mora doći za pozitivnim ishodom.
Imam jednog sina od 3 godine iz trećeg puta uspješan  IVF -ICSI  iz zamrznutog embrija.
Danas vadila betu koja je 573,13 isto iz zamrznutog embrija jedna blastocista , nakon IVF-ICSI u drugom mjesecu 2014.godine koji je bio neuspješan ostala jedna za zamrznut od koje danas imam tu betu.
Držite se i neodustajte.
Hvala dragom mome doktoru Poljaku i cijelom njegovom pomoćnom osoblju i puno uspjeha u budućem radu.

----------


## željkica

Adikice čestitam na lipoj biti, sretno dalje!                           Perlice jesi pisala Dr. P?

----------


## perlica55

Adikice, pa čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Sve sam se dogovorila s dr.. Uzimam Hiramicin 2x1 7 dana..
Idući tjedan popodne je MM na s-gramu, pa ja na HSG, pa oboje na konzultacijama.. :scared: 
Javim vam detalje... Stekla sam dojam da bi dr. preskočio HSG (zbog asthenozoospermije)
i poslao nas odmah na IVF/ICSI, al moja luda glava za sada je spremna isključivo na HSG,
pa eventualno 2/3 inseminacije...
Budem vidjela kak će proći konzultacije (više se bojim dr. P neg HSG-a)..  
Zbilja sam svjesna da su plivači MM spori, al bi ipak voljela po svom, pokušati inseminaciju...

----------


## bubekica

*perlica* koliko su spori plivaci TM?
ako zelis napraviti inseminacije, inzistiraj na njima, to je tvoje pravo.

----------


## perlica55

Bubekice, nemam nalaz kod sebe, al mislim da je nalaz iz Cita 04/14 mjeseca bio-
Morfologija je uredna,broj 80 mil. ukupno, pokretljicost: a+b 10%, c 27%, d 63%
U napomeni je pisalo: Smanjen broj progresivno pokretnih, povećan broj nepokretnih spermija,
ostali parametri uredni..

Meni je jasno da je nama bolja opcija IVF/ICSI, al ja bi *zbilja* željela pokušati
s inseminacijom, jer je manje invazivna, jeftinija i na žalost manje uspješna..
Vidjet ćemo kaj će dr. P reći.. Uostalom nije Cito jedina MPO klinika u Hrvatskoj, ne?!

----------


## bubekica

da idem privatno bih odvagnula, ali da idem preko hzzo sigurno bih na ovakav nalaz pokusala bar jednu inseminaciju.

----------


## maca papucarica

Perlice, nema te sto biti strah dr P.
On je direktan, isto tako postuje i direktan odgovor al ne grize.
Uostalom, jedan spermiogram ne znaci i konacnu dijagnozu.
Sigurna sam da cete nakon dodatnih pretraga imati kompletniju sliku i lakse se usuglasiti za sljedeci korak.
Samo bih ti napomenula da dr ne puca na preskakanje niti ciljanih niti inseminacija ukoliko misli da one imaju smisla.

Adikice, cestitam i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto skorije +, bete i zdrave bebe.

----------


## perlica55

Hvala puno cure, javim vam kak smo prošli... Nadam se da ću uspjeti užicati inseminaciju, ak s-gram MM ne bude gori...
Svakako vam javim  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Perlice55* dr. P. se ne trebaš bojat, on je direktan i neće preskakat ni sa čim ako smatra da bi se moglo nešto napraviti (mislim na inseminaciju), a vi ćete naravno sve vidit nakon nalaza, konzultacija i ostalog. Moje mišljenje je npr. ako sgram tvog muža bude lošiji, onda bi sigurno potrošili više para i više razočarenja na neuspjele inseminacije, a možda bi IVF iz prve, druge uspio. Tako da treba odvagnit sve, al dr. ti sigurno neće ništa krivo savjetovat, već sve sa najboljom namjerom.

----------


## perlica55

Sara, hvala ti..
Čitala sam najdoktor i pročitala o dr. P svašta,  pa me uhvatila panika.. 
Luda sam, al što mogu.. Volim da je izravan i da kaže kaj misli,
možda me trta nalaza MM i mog HSG, ma sveg skupa..  :scared: .. 
Veli mi MM, pa kaj , neće nas  :voodoo:  
Svakako vam javim dojmove...

----------


## željkica

Perlice dobro su ti cure rekle ne boj ga se izravan je ali jako dobar stvarno nema razloga za strah!sretno i javi nam kako je prošlo!                                                      Sara sretno danas!

----------


## sara10

Hvala željkice  :Kiss: 
Perlice, samo hrabro... Ma šta vas neće, niste još ništa ni pokušali, bit će perlice, bit će. Trebate se borit i dat sve od sebe, a dr. će svoje napravit, u Cita u dr. P. si u sigurnim rukama.

----------


## sara10

Perlice, a da te pitam kako to da ste se odlučili baš za Cito jer si pisala da ste iz ZG-a,a s obzirom da u Zg-u ima dosta drž. bolnica gdje se može na MPO ili aih preko hzzo-a, a ima i privatnika?

----------


## perlica55

Sara, imam nekakve bubice u ludoj glavi ...
Starci MM su javne ličnosti, Zg je malo veće selo, zbog anonimnosti Cito..
KBC je otpao za sada, jer je moj tata jako bolestan, ima karcinom (zbog tog prevelikog stresa nismo spremni na IVF), pa privatno bude ipak malo brže išlo neg na KBC-u.

----------


## sara10

Ma svatko se organizira kako mu okolnosti nalažu pa tako i vi, nadam se da će vam Cito donijeti sreću. Perlice, žao mi je zbog tvog tate, nadam se da će biti dobro, pobijediti bolest i da će se jednom moći igrati sa svojim unučićem koje ćete mu vi dati  :Smile: 
Jesi već slala mail dr. P?

----------


## perlica55

Sara, hvala ti za dobre želje, na žalost prognoze za mog tatu nisu dobre.. :Sad: 
S dr. P sam sve dogovorila, bio je ok.. Vidjet ću kaj će mi reći na konzultacijama..
Javiti ću vam tu detalje...
Baš ste divne cure  :grouphug: 
Navijam od srca za vaše uspješne postupke  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Perlice eto vidiš da nije strašan! :Smile: 
Žao mi je za tvog tatu ,možda ipak pobjedi bolest! :Love:  Kad ides na konzultacije?

----------


## željkica

sara kako je prošlo?

----------


## sara10

Željkice ma super, bezbolno i kratko, a već sam to prošla jednom pa sam znala šta me čeka.

----------


## željkica

aha jesi, i šta sad kad se to napravi?

----------


## sara10

Sad čekam menz. i onda krećemo....

----------


## pea

Pitala sam prije koju stranicu da li je istina da dr.Sparac odlazi iz Cita i sad sam dobila odgovor iz prve ruke.Otvara privatnu ordinaciju i odlazi u 3 mjesecu....

----------


## Inesz

Pea,
znaš li možda tko će biti biolog u novoj mpo ordinaciji Dr Sparca?

----------


## željkica

> Pitala sam prije koju stranicu da li je istina da dr.Sparac odlazi iz Cita i sad sam dobila odgovor iz prve ruke.Otvara privatnu ordinaciju i odlazi u 3 mjesecu....


ma daj???jel u splitu ili?

----------


## pea

Inesz,stvarno ne znam..
Zeljkica,u Splitu  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> Inesz,stvarno ne znam..
> Zeljkica,u Splitu


  A Jel koja sestra iz cita ide s njim?

----------


## neolina

Registrirala sam se samo da bi napisala svoje iskustvo sa KBC Split,pošto sam pročitala da nema baš dojmova od tamo.
Danas mi je 14 dnt i beta mi je preko 300. Ovo mi je bio prvi postupak i vraćena je samo jedna js - samo jedna je i uspjela. Za tjedan dana mi je uzv pa ću točno vidit na čemu sam.
Uglavnom, moji dojmovi su skroz ok, da se čeka, čeka se... ali tako je svuda di je priko HZZO-a. Gužva im je nenormalna i stvarno jedva stižu. Ja sam bila kod dr. B. koji mi je bio skroz ok i iskren i direktan šta se svega tiče.
Sestra Zdenka je bila oduševljena kad mi je vidila nalaz,odmah me zagrlila i čestitala. I stvarno su svi bili ljubazni i susretljivi za vrime trajanja cilog postupka,stvarno nemam nikakvih primjedbi.

----------


## sara10

Neolina baš mi je drago da je uspjelo iz prve i čestitam ti! A jel nam možeš napisat jel to bio prirodnjak s obzirom da si dobila jednu js-u ili stimulirani? 
Sretno za dalje i javi nam novosti sa uzv-a.

----------


## neolina

> Neolina baš mi je drago da je uspjelo iz prve i čestitam ti! A jel nam možeš napisat jel to bio prirodnjak s obzirom da si dobila jednu js-u ili stimulirani? 
> Sretno za dalje i javi nam novosti sa uzv-a.



Bio je stimulirani,dobili smo 6 js ali samo jedna je bila dobra za transfer

----------


## neolina

Ne znam jesam li razumljivo napisala, pa da pojasnim, 6 js je bilo ok ali samo se jedna oplodila

----------


## tin

neolina čestitam na finoj betici, ja sam trebala danas radit betu međutim danas sam imala mala krvaruckanja. tako da nisam, ne znam da li nastavit sa ultricima  i da li da uradim test ako mi se i sutra nastavi ovako. popodne imam povećanu temperaturu na 37 C   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## neolina

> neolina čestitam na finoj betici, ja sam trebala danas radit betu međutim danas sam imala mala krvaruckanja. tako da nisam, ne znam da li nastavit sa ultricima  i da li da uradim test ako mi se i sutra nastavi ovako. popodne imam povećanu temperaturu na 37 C


Ja sam upravo radi toga isla vadit betu i prije vremena jer sam imala ta kao krvaruckanja,vise kao krvavi trag. Ispada da je to bilo implantacijsko krvarenje

----------


## željkica

> neolina čestitam na finoj betici, ja sam trebala danas radit betu međutim danas sam imala mala krvaruckanja. tako da nisam, ne znam da li nastavit sa ultricima  i da li da uradim test ako mi se i sutra nastavi ovako. popodne imam povećanu temperaturu na 37 C


nastavi sa utrićima!!!!!!!!i napravi test,sve to šta si opisala može bit dobar znak,ja sam isto lagano krvuckala nešto smečkasto tako da nemoj prestat s utrićima dok ne napraviš test ili betu,imaš li sad test da napraviš?meni to miriše da je bila implantacija!

----------


## maca papucarica

Tin, ne bi bila ni prva ni zadnja sa krvaruckanjem, a trudna.
Napravi betu!  :fige: 

Neolina, čestitam i želim ti savršenu trudnoću.

----------


## tin

> nastavi sa utrićima!!!!!!!!i napravi test,sve to šta si opisala može bit dobar znak,ja sam isto lagano krvuckala nešto smečkasto tako da nemoj prestat s utrićima dok ne napraviš test ili betu,imaš li sad test da napraviš?meni to miriše da je bila implantacija!


nemam a ne znam ni sutra kad ću ga napravit, radim do 4h . pojest ću se i svako malo ić na wc

----------


## neolina

Hvala svima na cestitkama.
Tin izvadi betu to ti je najsigurnije,iz iskustva ti govorim. I sretno

----------


## željkica

> nemam a ne znam ni sutra kad ću ga napravit, radim do 4h . pojest ću se i svako malo ić na wc


Napravi kad dođeš kuci ima testova koji se ne moraju radit ujutro odnosno s prvom mokracom, ja sam radila u 6 popodne i pokaza se plus! Sretno i javi obavezno!

----------


## KLARA31

tin i ja sam imala krvarenje 11 dpt,prestala s utrog.i 12dpt popodne napravila test i odmah 2crtica. Odmah nastavila s njima.
Nadam se da je i to u tebe implatacijsko krvarenje!
Samo bi ga tribala pit a ne stavljat kad krvariš,u mene nisu bile točkice,nego kao stvari....
 :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

neolina Super! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tin

> tin i ja sam imala krvarenje 11 dpt,prestala s utrog.i 12dpt popodne napravila test i odmah 2crtica. Odmah nastavila s njima.
> Nadam se da je i to u tebe implatacijsko krvarenje!
> Samo bi ga tribala pit a ne stavljat kad krvariš,u mene nisu bile točkice,nego kao stvari....


napravila test i negativan, a ja i dalje namam menustarcije  :Sad: . da li da nastavim sa ultragestanima?

----------


## maca papucarica

> napravila test i negativan, a ja i dalje namam menustarcije . da li da nastavim sa ultragestanima?


Pošalji mail dr Poljaku. Nema smisla da prekidaš/nastavljaš terapiju na temelju savjeta na forumu.
Žao mi je zbog negativnog testa.

----------


## tin

Hoću, a tako sam se nadala ovaj put  :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

Baš mi je žao, mislim da će ti svakako preporučit vadit betu,njoj vjeruju više nego testu

----------


## željkica

a joj tin  :Love:  jako!

----------


## tin

hvala vam cure, čula sam se sa polajkom rekao mi je prestanem sa ultricima i da se javim nakon iduće mjesečnice. imam zaleđeno još 6 jajni stanica , pa će "pucat dok ne upali"..

----------


## tetagogolina

> Pitala sam prije koju stranicu da li je istina da dr.Sparac odlazi iz Cita i sad sam dobila odgovor iz prve ruke.Otvara privatnu ordinaciju i odlazi u 3 mjesecu....


A ja kod njega vodim trudnoću i ništa mi nije rekao...sljedeći put ga obavezno pitam. Di će mu bit ordinacija?

----------


## kilimanju3

Bog, nova sam ovdje, skoro 3 god. čekanja.. ja i MM-sve OK, prošli mj. krenuli sa TO i štopericom u Cita pa ćemo vidjet za dalje. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## pea

> A Jel koja sestra iz cita ide s njim?


Stvarno ne znam to  :Wink:

----------


## pea

> A ja kod njega vodim trudnoću i ništa mi nije rekao...sljedeći put ga obavezno pitam. Di će mu bit ordinacija?


Rekao mi je al sam zaboravila  :Shock: 
Ne znam kako ti nije spomenio  :Undecided:  ,ja dolazim kod njega godinama i odmah mi je rekao,kao i sestrinoj kceri koja je bila prvi put kod njega  :Wink:

----------


## funky

> Bog, nova sam ovdje, skoro 3 god. čekanja.. ja i MM-sve OK, prošli mj. krenuli sa TO i štopericom u Cita pa ćemo vidjet za dalje. Pozdrav svima!


Neka ti je sretno i da nam se sto prije pridruzis na forumu trudnoca!

----------


## malena0808

Nisan se stvarno dugo javljala ni pisala, al san vas redovito citala. Prije svega svima zelim svu srecu svijeta u postupcima  i da dobiju toliko zeljeni smotuljak srece a posebno to zelim sari10 -neka ti ovaj postupak napokon bude dobitan. Ja san svoju  malu srecicu napokon docekala, dosla je na ovaj svijet 24.9 teska 2960 grama i 48 cm duga.  :Smile:  
Svim trudnicama zelim lak i brz porod

----------


## sara10

O malena0808 hvala ti puno na lijepim željama i čestitam na rođenju bebe! Malena, ne znam je li dečko ili curica? Kakav je bio porod? Imaš temu i za to pa možeš tamo nešto napisat ako želiš. Uživaj sa svojim smotuljkom  :Smile:

----------


## daxy

Lijepi pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu i nova u postupku.
Postupak je AIH,pila sam Klomifen 3x1 i dobila samo 1 folikul.
Sinoć sam primila štopericu,a sutra je AIH. Nadam se prvi zadnji.  :Smile: 
MM ima 50 mil plivača od toga 69% a+b.
Ja imam povišen AMH i na temelju njega sam dobila dijagnozu PCOS,ostale simptome PCOSa nemam.
Ne znam kako točno ide procedura AIH,rekli su nam da dođemu u 7 i 30 sa uzorkom sperme i da ćemo čekati sat-dva do postupka. To je sve što znam.
Ako netko ima volje nek mi malo opiše kako to funkcionira. Bila bih zahvalna.

Sretno vam svima.  :fige:

----------


## maca papucarica

Daxy, dobrodosla i sto prije produzila na trudnicke teme.
Gdje si u postupku?
Jesi li sigurna da su ti rekli da dodete sa uzorkom? Naime, uzorak sperme bi trebao biti sto svjeziji i ako se donosi, trebalo bi ga prenositi na tjelesnoj temperaturi (u ruci ili sl).
Postupak je takav da kad tm preda uzorak, laboratorij ga obradi i to traje sat-dva.
Nakon toga se izvede inseminacija, parminutni postupak u kojem ti lijecnik stavi spekulum kao kod uzimanja briseva i pomocu katetera ubrizga obradeno sjeme u maternicu. Gotovo je brzo i bezbolno je. Nakon toga najcesce odlezis neko vrijeme i to je to.

----------


## daxy

maco hvala ti na odgovoru.  :Kiss: 
Mi smo u KBC-Split u postupku.
Da,tako nam je sestra,a i doktorica rekla da dođemo s uzorkom u 7 i 30 (ne smije biti stariji od 1 sat).
Vjeruj mi i mene je začudilo jer sam mislila da će MM morati dati tamo uzorak. Njemu je laknulo.  :Very Happy: 
Nekako ćemo se organizirat da uzorak bude što svježiji. 
Već smo 3 puta radili s-gram i svaki put smo donosili uzorak,tako da znamo tu proceduru.
Samo mi reci molim te,jel ja idem na inseminaciju u svojoj odjeći? 
Ne znam je li trebam ponijeti spavaćicu ili nešto. 
MM se pita hoće li on biti sa mnom cijelo vrijeme ili će me čekat? Ja nemam pojma što da mu kažem. Nije ni meni sve jasno,a on bi volio sudjelovat,odnosno biti sa mnom.  :Smile: 
Možda su blesava pitanja,al ja stvarno ne znam te detalje,a nisam htjela gnjavit sestru jer je imala pune ruke posla.

----------


## maca papucarica

E zato sam te i pitala gdje si u postupku.
Ja sam sva 3 AIH odradila u Cita tako da stvarno ne znam detalje u KBC.
Meni spavaćica nije trebala.
Mislim da prisustvo supruga nije uobičajeno, ali uvijek možete pitati. 
 :fige:

----------


## daxy

Hvala ti svejedno,pomogla si mi što si opisala postupak.  :Smile: 
Možda se javi netko tko je bio na AIH u KBCu,iako mislim da bi mi rekli da trebam donijeti nešto sa sobom.
Ja ću obući neku dužu majicu i gege ispod,tako da ako zatreba ta majica imitira spavaćicu.  :Grin: 

Vidim da u potpisu imaš "Klempu",jel to datum rođenja? Bete?
Vidim da je veselo nešto,čestitam ti.  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

Je, veselo je.  :Smile: 
Jedan skočko je za 1,5 godišnjeg Klempića, a drugi za njegovog bracu koji stiže za 2 mjeseca.
Hvala.

Želim i tebi i svima na ovom pdf-u slične potpise u skoroj budućnosti

----------


## daxy

Hvala ti.  :Kiss: 

Čestitam ti onda dva puta.  :Love: 
Drago mi je čuti kako ljudi ipak uspiju.  :Very Happy: 

Jedva čekam sutra. Bojim se kad takvo što napišem da ljudi misle da sam luda,
al meni je stvarno dosta mučenja iz ciklusa u ciklus,a ovo daje nadu kakvu takvu.

----------


## sara10

*daxy* u Kbc Split na punkciju i transfer se mora ponijet svoja spavaćica. Za inseminaciju ne znam, al pretpost. da je to isto. Al ta kombinacija sa dužom majicom i gegama mislim da može proć. Ali nisu obustavljeni postupci u kbc split do iza nove godine zbog nekih radova? Bilo je riječi o tome prije nekog vremena, neke forumšice što su bile dolje u postupku su to rekle?

----------


## daxy

sara,hvala ti,ja ću obući tu dugo majicu,mislim da je tako najbolje. 

Da i ja sam čula tu informaciju prije nego sam bila na konzultacijama i iznenadila sam se kad me zapisala za sljedeći ciklus.
Kad sam bila na f-metriji sestra koja se javljala na telefon je davala termine ljudima tek iz 07.01. i govorila o nekoj renovaciji.
Nešto će se radit,al koliko vidim postupci su u tijeku... Tako i moj.

----------


## Dora17

Evo ja sam friška sa IVF sa Firula. Za inseminaciju donesete uzorak u 7,30, sestra Zdenka uzme uzorak i ti se vratis oko 10.00 h natrag za postupak. Treba imati spavaćicu ili ti ona posudi onu boničku ako nemaš svoju. Odleži se pola sata i ide doma.
Što se tiče radova oni kreću 15.12. ne znam do kada traju, ali ambulatnta mora završiti sve do tog datuma. Valjda će napraviti sobu za mirovanje poslije aspiracije, ivf i sl. tako da se ne leži po hodniku.

----------


## malena0808

> O malena0808 hvala ti puno na lijepim željama i čestitam na rođenju bebe! Malena, ne znam je li dečko ili curica? Kakav je bio porod? Imaš temu i za to pa možeš tamo nešto napisat ako želiš. Uživaj sa svojim smotuljkom


Hvala ti draga sara na cestitkama, u kojoj si ti fazi postupka? 
Rodila sam malenu curicu, a porod je bio relativno brz, oko 3 ujutro pukla plodna voda, a u  12:10 se malena rodila, al najgore mi je bilo poslije poroda jer je malena zavrsila isti dan na neonatologiji s temperaturon jer se napila sporke plodne vode, pa smo ostale u rodilistu 9 dana

----------


## teta meta

Pozdrav, nova sam ovdje i uskoro krećemo u prvi ivf, ja imam endometriozu i jednu biokemijsku i jedan spontani iza nas... ostala sam trudna odmah nakon operacije kojom je skinuta endometrioza al nažalost u 9tt srce je prestalo kucati...
Molim vas, ako mi možete malo opisati punkciju, tako me strah, radit ćemo u citu pa bi pitala ako je moguće da me uspavaju... i molim vas ako nije problem jel mi možete reć okvirno cijenu ljekova da se ne prevrnem tamo  :Trep trep:

----------


## željkica

*teta meta* dobronamdošla!evo ovako i ja sam se bojala punkcije ko vraga i normalno je da se bojiš al stvarno nema potrebe vjeruj mi,ja sam velika kukavica i prag boli mi je nula al iz mog iskustva punkcija nije ništa strašno,i stvarno ti nije potrebno da te se uspava, dobit ćeš inekcije protiv bolova i to će te ošamutit,ja sam osjetila nešto malo skoro ništa a dobila sam 15 js!a i doktor je vrlo pažljiv!sretno i javi kako je prošlo i samo pitaj sve šta te zanima!

*malena* čestitam na curici!
*sara* šta se kod tebe događa?

----------


## teta meta

Željkice, hvala na dobrodošlici i na odgovoru :D jesi i ti radila u cita, ja sam kod poljaka, uh baš me nekako strah. Ako si bila u cita kod njih ako smiješ molin te kaži mi i cijenu ljekova, za ivf znam jer im piše na cjeniku, ali ne vidin nigdi niti otprilike koliko izađu ljekovi

----------


## tetagogolina

teta meta dobrodošla...meni je prije 6 godina bio prvi IVF i sjećam se da sam tad platila 7000kn. Mislim da su bili gonali, decapeptil i cetrotide u pitanju. Ove godine sam išla na FET pa nisam morala uzimati lijekove(bogu hvala) tako da ne znam kakve su sad cijene. sretno!

----------


## funky

Teta meta, dobrodosla! Zeljkica ti ima pravo, punkcija u cita je potpuno bezbolna jer dobijes jedan divan koktelic od kojeg nemas pojma nista...i nece ti ga dati za doma, pitala ja :Wink: 
Cijene lijekova smo ti pisale negdi po ovom pdf pa potrazi, ugl, ivf plus lijekovi plus ako imas srece zamrzavanje izidje otprilike 14-15 000 kn, a fet oko 4-5 000kn...sretno, pitaj sta te zanima :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Tetameta, da u Cito sam bila u Dr p. Koji je genijalan i nema straha!ajme nemogu se sitit koliko su me došli ljekovi  uf Šta sam ostarila jer nije to bilo daleko pa se nemogu sitit!

----------


## željkica

Mislim da su me ljekovi došli oko 4000 kn.

----------


## teta meta

Hvala žene, fumky nasmijala si me, ne daju dobru drogu za doma :Laughing: ... sad idemo vadit krv i briseve pa krećemo... malo me nervoza jedva čekam ali u isto vrijeme se ježim toga, čudan osjećaj.. onda nema potribe pitat za totalnu, još ću ja to koji put spomenit jer se panično bojim boli, svašta su mi napričali, pa nemojte zamjerit... ajde super uštedit ću 3000 kn  :Yes:

----------


## sara10

Željkice, sve 5 kod mene  :Kiss: 
*teta meta* i ja sma pacijentica dr. P. u Cita. Sve najbolje ti mogu reći o doktoru, klinici, biologu i cijelom osoblju, opremljenosti i stručnosti klinike. Punkcije se ne trebaš bojat, dobiješ koktelčić i ničega se ne sjećaš (barem je meni tako bilo), a što se cijena lijekova tiče to ti ovisi koliko lijekova ćeš ti osobno potrošit jer nismo sve iste i ne dobije svaka istu stimulaciju. Ja ti mogu reći da bi mene lijekovi došli cca 5.000 kn. A ukupna cijena (ako ima zamrzavanja) je ovo što je funky napisala.

----------


## teta meta

jel može još jedno glupo pitanje, fet je što? vidim da to spominjete često al ne kužim baš najbolje

----------


## maca papucarica

Fet=frozen embryo transfer tj. transfer odmrznutog embrija

----------


## funky

Teta meta, sve smo imale tremu, ali to uopce nije strasno, u cita su svi super, dr.p je odlican, nemoj se od njega iznenadit nekoj grubljoj recenici koja ti se cini predirektna, to ti je nas sinjski sarm :Wink: 
Ali stvarno, u svim tim postupcima najgora je punkcija, ali uvjeravamo te da je kod njih neces ni osjetit...
Sta se tice cijena, lijekovi ce sigurno kostati par tisucica i sad ako nemas nista za zamrzavanje to ti je ivf( cini mi se 5000 kn)+ lijekovi,.....ako imas embrija za zamrzavanje, a to je pozeljna opcija, onda ide IVF+ zamrzavanje( cini mi se 8000kn) + lijekovi...,.i jos ako se s embrijima moze cekati 5. dan oplodnje, odnosno da dodju do blastociste, sto je najpozeljnija opcija, to ti je jos dodatnih 1000 kn
I na kraju, kad rodis bebaca nakon Ivf-a, a u cita te cekaju smrznuti embriji, dodjes po njih i to ti je 4000 kn odmrzavanje + mozda 1000 kn za dodatne lijekove ( i to ti je slavni Fet)...evo nadam se da nisam iskomplicirala stvari, i puno srece i uspjesan postupak!

----------


## željkica

sinjski šarm  :Laughing:  
ja sam mu jedanput rekla da me nešto boli a on meni ajde ne p.... uvik ti je nešto ja odvalila više me ništa nije bolilo! :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

funky, nema dodatnih lijekova kod FET-a, ne znam na što točno misliš pod tom cijenom od 1.000 kn za lijekove? Prošla sam više FET-ova u Cita. FET dođe točno 4.500 kn, a od lijekova dobiju se nakon transfera 2 injekcije Brevactita ili Choragona što dođe 150 kn (jedna je 75 kn) i ako se koristi fragmin, kutija je 150 kn (traje 10-tak dana). I to je to, utrogestani se ne plaćaju, idu na uputnicu.

----------


## tetagogolina

> sinjski šarm  
> ja sam mu jedanput rekla da me nešto boli a on meni ajde ne p.... uvik ti je nešto ja odvalila više me ništa nije bolilo!



 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Prvu trudnoću sam vodila kod dr.P. i bio mi je ok, al onda sam na plodnu vodu slučajno završila kod dr.Š. i tu sam se "zaljubila" u njega  :Zaljubljen: 
Dva različita pristupa, ovaj mi ipak malo više paše  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

Cito je odličan izbor za mpo. Iskusni liječnici i izvrstan biolog (biolozi).

Budući da ste se osvrnule na način komuniciranja jednog mpo liječnika, sjetila sam se svjedočanstva jedne forumašice:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65072-P...64#post2353664

"Ja se moram javit u vezi s dr.Poljakom on može biti da je jako stručan al moj prvi i posljedni susret s njim je bia grozan,on je jedini krivac za moj odlazak u Zagreb,ustvari morala bi mu se zahvaliti što sam otišla jer tek sam gore vidjela što su pravi doktori i prave sestre. Da se vratim mom prvom susretu,ja i suprug sjedimo za stolom i on govori nečete moči imati djece,treba na potpomognutu,ja u šoku jer to se nedogađa meni i gledam ga i plačem a ON ODGOVARA KOJI TI JE K.... ŠTA PLAČEŠ neznam koji mi je šok bia veči njegova prva ili druga rečenica. ...suzdržala sam se da nepuknem i da mu svašta ne odgovorim samo sam se digla i otišla i nikad me više nije vidia..."

Nedopustiv način komunicranja.

----------


## maca papucarica

Inesz, sory, ali ova upadica i quotanje tuđeg iskustva mi je u rangu trača i nepotrebnog potpirivanja vatre  :Sad: 

Imaš li osobnog iskustva sa Dr kojeg spominješ?

Ja imam. 
Pozitivno, sad već gotovo četverogodišnje iskustvo sa Dr Poljakom i moje se iskustvo nikako ne podudara sa iskustvom citiranim u tvom postu.
Upravo suprotno.

----------


## funky

> funky, nema dodatnih lijekova kod FET-a, ne znam na što točno misliš pod tom cijenom od 1.000 kn za lijekove? Prošla sam više FET-ova u Cita. FET dođe točno 4.500 kn, a od lijekova dobiju se nakon transfera 2 injekcije Brevactita ili Choragona što dođe 150 kn (jedna je 75 kn) i ako se koristi fragmin, kutija je 150 kn (traje 10-tak dana). I to je to, utrogestani se ne plaćaju, idu na uputnicu.


Imas pravo, tako je , ja sam jos primila i stopericu, pa se prisjecam da je sve skupa kostalo oko 5000kn, cisto sam joj zeljela docarati okvirni trosak da se zna pripremit :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Ma da funky i ja isto. To je taj okvirni trošak fet-a kako smo i ja i ti rekle. funky ti još malo pa porod, jel tako....sretno ti...

----------


## funky

Je draga, evo bas se mislim sta me ledja bole, mogu svaki tren, a pratim vas sve po forumu, nadam se da cete sve uskoro uspjet ostvarit trudnocu na bilo koji nacin!
Zeljkice, spremas li se za fet :Wink: ?
Za zajednicku tortu cemo jos vidit, jos sam u komadu :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Nakon prošle noći nije mi do feta al bit će brzo! Ma kad ga vidim kako sad trckara i slatko se smije odma bi!

----------


## funky

> Nakon prošle noći nije mi do feta al bit će brzo! Ma kad ga vidim kako sad trckara i slatko se smije odma bi!


Hahaha, neka skace, a zamisli sta bi gustao s bratom ili sekom!

Vidim Ineszin komentar za dr.p, pa ne cudim se ja da je netko dozivio ruzno nesto sto on kaze i ljudi koji tako nisu navikli komunicirati imaju na izbor masu njeznijih dr,  ja sam njegove komentare dozivila kao dobronamjerne i opustajuce, i u nekoliko navrata smo se i posvadjali, ali sam u svakom postupku maksimalno sudjelovala i moje se misljenje itekako uvazavalo, nisam imala osjecaj da sam pacijent nego ravnopravan sudionik...
Osjecaj povjerenja u dr vrlo je vazan, stoga svatko treba naci dr u kojeg vjeruje, za mene je to dr.p :Smile:

----------


## željkica

funky samo ti zezaj , doći ćeš se ti brzo žalit kako ne spavaš! :Smile:  he he neka skače zvrk moj,a znaš baš se voli igrat s djecom!

a ovaj komentar o dr p. neću puno komentirat nego samo reć da se slažem s funky i sve pozitivno!

----------


## teta meta

Ma znam ja za poljaka idem u njega već 2 godine, i nikad neću zaboravit kad san došla na prvi ultrazvuk u trudnoći koliko se čovik veselija s menom, čak me i zagrlija, ako san i imala ikakvih sumnja tad san svatila kako je zapravo dobar i otvoren... Volin šta je izravan i nema muljanja, kad san imala spontani tj. na pregeldu odma mi je u glavu reka da bebi više srce ne kuca, bolje da me nije mučija i okoliša, nikakav nastup ne može prominit činjenicu da nije dobro i bilo mi je drago šta mi je reka u glavu. A šta se tiče njegovih famoznih izjava, ma ja se samo nasmijen na to i ne uziman ih previše srcu  :Smile: 
A još da vam se zahvalim šta ste mi na sve odgovorile i jako me lijepo primile u svoju grupu  :Kiss:

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure, imam napravit amh pretragu, di je najbolje tó izvadit? Fsh, lh su mí 3.dan c. oko 5, jel móguce da je amh malen. Pišem na mób. pa mi slova kríva uhvati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ne možete suditi Dr p ako ste ga jednom vidjele ,nije ni meni sjeo prvi put ali sam dosla i drugi put i treći Itd , i sve mi je bio draži, istina zna svasta reci ali bude i u pravu dosta puta, npr ako ja dodjem i plačem a on meni sta plačeš od plakanja nema nista daj se saberi, i tako ja godinama išla kod njega jer sam vjerovala da samo kod njih mogu Ostat trudna, govorili su mi mjenjaj Dr a neee 
Samo sam njega htjela, 3 x trudna i napokon imam svoje čudo zahvaljujući Dr , zahvaljujući citu
Nemojte odustati od Dr p odmah poslije prvog susreta 
Sta mi vrijedi da mi Dr cile-mile samnom ako trudnoce ni na vidiku
A svi koji su išli kod njega znaju kako se taj Dr voli zezati pogotovo na punkcijama i transferu

----------


## sara10

Što se tiče dr. P. potpisujem macu papučaricu, funky, željkicu i crvenkapicu. Sve smo njegove pacijentice i ne bi bile toliko dugo u njega da mu ne vjerujemo. I ja osobno vjerujem da će mi kod njega uspjet jednom (nadam se uskoro) i ne dolazi u obzir mijenjanje dr-a. A mogu reći i što se financija tiče, da se dobiju i popusti nakon više neuspjeha (dakle nije samo da te hoće "oderat").

----------


## tin

ja imam sve pohvale za dr.poljaka. u svom poslu je jedan od boljih, a to što nema dlake na jeziku i što kaže onako kako je svaka mu čast. ja ću i idući postupak u cito,a mogla bi u srajevo preko nekih ponznanstava bilo bi nam i jeftinije. Al neću, u rukama dr.poljaka se osjećam sigurno i ako ćemo igdje dobit bebu mislim da će to biti u citu. za sve imam riječi hvale od dr.poljaka, dr.Romca i sestara

----------


## funky

> Cure, imam napravit amh pretragu, di je najbolje tó izvadit? Fsh, lh su mí 3.dan c. oko 5, jel móguce da je amh malen. Pišem na mób. pa mi slova kríva uhvati.


Ja sam AMH izvadila cini mi se na Firulama centralni laboratorij, mozes bilo koji dan ciklusa samo se nalaz ceka i do mjesec dana, privatno mozes u Analize, samo je dosta skup...fsh i lh su ti super, ali mislim da amh nema puno veze s njima...

----------


## neolina

Ako misli AMH vaditi privatno neka obavezno prije pita kada će bit gotov nalaz. Ja kad sam zvala pitat za privatno isto se čekalo po 3 tjedna nalaz,a cifre su bile i do 400 kn. 
Navodno je to skupa pretraga i svi šalju u obradu na određen datum u mjesecu ili kad im se skupi više. Ne znam jel se šta prominilo,meni su tako rekli, ja vadila u 3. misec. Po meni je onda pametnije čekat na Firulama,bar je besplatno. A na Firulama rade te nalaze od AMH na određen datum,pa o tome ovisi koliko se čeka,nekad bude i brzo gotov.

----------


## kilimanju3

Aha.. hvala vam puno cure,nazovem ujutro firule pa vidim.. uputnicu daje ginekolog jel tako? Nadam se da ćemo što prije imati sve lijepe potpise.  :Wink:

----------


## neolina

Da,tvoj ginekolog ti daje uputnicu

----------


## željkica

Da i u analize se dugo čeka tako bolje na Firule, dobro su ti rekla vadi se u centralnom labu ulaz do hitne.

----------


## teta meta

Jel ima netko trenutno u postupku ili se ubrzo sprema... voljela bih čuti sve detalje :D

----------


## daxy

Pozdrav,žene.
Evo mi smo napravili IUI u četvrtak.
Sve je prošlo uredno i sada čekamo...  :Cekam: 

Moram napisati da sam jako zadovoljna i da moram pohvaliti sve s kojima sam došla u kontakt na Humanoj u KBCu.
Ljudi su jednostavno divni. Bili su tako ljubazni,susretljivi.
Nema tko mi nije poželio sreću. Biologica,obe medicinske sestre,čak i doktor u prolazu.
Dr.Marušić je doktorica za poželjeti. Sve sa smješkom i pozitivom je napravila.
Jednostavno nemam riječi.

Čekanje je nemoguće,al to je izgleda nešto uobičajeno u KBCu.

Svima puno sreće u postupcima.  :fige:

----------


## teta meta

daxy sretno, jel to prvi?

----------


## daxy

teta meta hvala ti. Da,ovo mi je prvi.

----------


## Aesha

Ja u srijedu popodne idem na FET. Da li netko zna da li si mogu dati fragmin ujutro prije FET-a ili tek nakon transfera. Dosad sam uvijek imala transfer ujutro pa bi fragmin dobila tek poslije transfera.

----------


## tin

pozdrav cure , ja i muž idemo ponovo u postupak u cito al ovaj put sa mojim zaleđenim jajnim stanicama! da li je uspjeh ondah manji , iam li netko iskustava kakva je procedura..sreća moja pa nema bockanja  :Smile:

----------


## Adikica

> pozdrav cure , ja i muž idemo ponovo u postupak u cito al ovaj put sa mojim zaleđenim jajnim stanicama! da li je uspjeh ondah manji , iam li netko iskustava kakva je procedura..sreća moja pa nema bockanja



Draga tin evo da se ja javim sa svojim iskustvom trudna sam 9 tjedana sa zaleđenim embrijom , jednu mi stanicu vratili i primila se što od srca i tebi želim.Ostalim curama sretno,

----------


## Argente

tin, imaš zaleđene embrije ili baš jajne stanice? S embrijima je puno veća uspješnost...

----------


## tin

zaleđene jajne stanice, pošto kod mog muža uvijek bude mali broj spermija. pa je dr.poljak predložio da idemo na veći broj jajni stanica. bila sam na postupka 2 X u Citu, oba puta vraćeno mi po jedan embri i nije uspjelo. još mi je ostalo 6 janih stanica.

----------


## laky

treba li se naruciti na Firule za AMH i na koji broj

----------


## hedoniza

> treba li se naruciti na Firule za AMH i na koji broj


Ne treba se narucivati za Amh, dodes izvadit i kad ti bude gotovo, oni opcenito 5 u mjesecu rade uzorke, pa onda bude brze gotov, ako ne 5 onda se ceka 1mj rezultati..

----------


## laky

> Ne treba se narucivati za Amh, dodes izvadit i kad ti bude gotovo, oni opcenito 5 u mjesecu rade uzorke, pa onda bude brze gotov, ako ne 5 onda se ceka 1mj rezultati..


Hvala puno znaci samo doci to je na Firulama?

----------


## željkica

> Hvala puno znaci samo doci to je na Firulama?


da na firulama centralni lab,ulaz do hitne, kroz hodnik ravno pa desno.

----------


## laky

Hvala puno full sam ispala iz svega moram to i DHEAS kako li vec to u moj "vakart" s lu nije bilo

----------


## Dora17

Cure, je li možda znate kakva je procedura na Firulama nakon neuspješnog IVF-a ? Kome se treba javiti i s kim se dogovara za dalje?

----------


## neolina

> Cure, je li možda znate kakva je procedura na Firulama nakon neuspješnog IVF-a ? Kome se treba javiti i s kim se dogovara za dalje?


Mislim da se javljaš na Humanu reprodukciju sestri Zdenki i doktoru koji ti je vodio postupak. Njima svakako moraš javiti rezultate bete pa se odma dogovori i šta dalje

----------


## mmmm4

Cure,
Moze mala pomoc....
Naime odlucil bi se za kbc split za svoj ivf. 
Kakva iskustva imate sa dr? Punkcijom?? Kakve ljekove ste dobivali?
Prvi put sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr marusic. Dr mi se ucinila jako ljubazna i bas ono na mjestu :Smile: 
No dok sam je cekala na konzul i to 2 sata ucinilo mi se da je toliko opterecena i da je vucu na sve strane.????
Da li je tko imao ostvarenu trudnocu kod dr marusic?

----------


## sunny83

> Cure,
> Moze mala pomoc....
> Naime odlucil bi se za kbc split za svoj ivf. 
> Kakva iskustva imate sa dr? Punkcijom?? Kakve ljekove ste dobivali?
> Prvi put sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr marusic. Dr mi se ucinila jako ljubazna i bas ono na mjestu
> No dok sam je cekala na konzul i to 2 sata ucinilo mi se da je toliko opterecena i da je vucu na sve strane.????
> Da li je tko imao ostvarenu trudnocu kod dr marusic?


Ja sam isto kod dr.Marusic i stvarno mogu reci sa je super ljecnica. Istina je da je preopterecena, ali isplati se cekanje svake minute. Ja sam ostvarila trudnocu iz drugog puta i sada cuvam svoju prekrasnu princezu zahvaljujuc upravo dr. Marusic i dr. Tandari. Sto se tice punkcije ja sam oba puta imala po 6 jajniih stanica i skoro nista nisam osjetila. Dobije se koktel u venu (Dolantin + Normabel) i skoro pa da sam spavala.  :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

> Ja sam isto kod dr.Marusic i stvarno mogu reci sa je super ljecnica. Istina je da je preopterecena, ali isplati se cekanje svake minute. Ja sam ostvarila trudnocu iz drugog puta i sada cuvam svoju prekrasnu princezu zahvaljujuc upravo dr. Marusic i dr. Tandari. Sto se tice punkcije ja sam oba puta imala po 6 jajniih stanica i skoro nista nisam osjetila. Dobije se koktel u venu (Dolantin + Normabel) i skoro pa da sam spavala.


Lijepo je cuti ovakva pozitivna iskustva

----------


## mmmm4

Sunny83, da li mi mizes reci koju terapiju si dobil?
I koji ste vi imali problem?

----------


## sunny83

> Sunny83, da li mi mizes reci koju terapiju si dobil?
> I koji ste vi imali problem?


Problem je Oligoasthenospermia, a terapija 2-10 dan ciklusa 2 Menopura, 6-10 d.c. + 1 Cetrotide prvi put, a drugi put umjesto Certotide Orgalutan (to je isti ljek, ali drugi proizvodac) i jos 10. dan stoperica. Sve ukupno 18 menopura + 5 Org./Cet. + štoperica. Aspiracija mi je bila 12 d.c.

----------


## mmmm4

> Problem je Oligoasthenospermia, a terapija 2-10 dan ciklusa 2 Menopura, 6-10 d.c. + 1 Cetrotide prvi put, a drugi put umjesto Certotide Orgalutan (to je isti ljek, ali drugi proizvodac) i jos 10. dan stoperica. Sve ukupno 18 menopura + 5 Org./Cet. + štoperica. Aspiracija mi je bila 12 d.c.


Hvala ti puno na info.
Puno si mi pomogla, ako se sjetim jos kojeg pitanja javim se.

----------


## mmmm4

Sunny83 moze pomoc ili cure koje su te pretrage obavile??
Naime dr me salje na jos dodatne pretrage kako je za sada sa mm i samnom sve ok, jedino je utvrden poviseni tsh kod mene.
Salje me na pretrage za amh i trombofiliju( valjda sam dobro napisala)
E sada me zanima da li moram biti na taste za te pretrage? 
Da li se te pretrage radu odredeni dan ciklusa? Kako nisam iz ST da li se to radi isto na kbc-u?

----------


## mmmm4

E da zaboravila sam reci da mi je dr rekla da postupci ce se raditi tek iza 15.02.2015. Jer moraju labaratorij preurediti prema uvijetima koji propisuje EU.
Mislim da mi je rekla da i cito ce raditi postupke tek iza 15.02.
Ako tko ima neku drugu info slobodno neka nas obavijesti....

----------


## sunny83

> Sunny83 moze pomoc ili cure koje su te pretrage obavile??
> Naime dr me salje na jos dodatne pretrage kako je za sada sa mm i samnom sve ok, jedino je utvrden poviseni tsh kod mene.
> Salje me na pretrage za amh i trombofiliju( valjda sam dobro napisala)
> E sada me zanima da li moram biti na taste za te pretrage? 
> Da li se te pretrage radu odredeni dan ciklusa? Kako nisam iz ST da li se to radi isto na kbc-u?


Meni je TSH bio u granicama, ali visok za postupak, tako da sam na terapiji Eutiroxa. (ako se dobro sjecam za postupak TSH treba bit ispod 2) U Splitu se dosta ceka na Nuklearnoj, ali kad sam objasnila da me ceka IVF sestre su bile susretljive i upisale me priko reda. Kad sam krenila s terapijom za 2 mjeseca se TSH spustio, tako da bi ti bilo pametno odma otic kod specijalista. AMH se radi bilo koji dan ciklusa, ne treba bit na taste i ne treba se narucivat u KBC-u u Centralnom lab. (ulaz do hitne)  i nalaz se ceka do mjesec dana. Za trombofiliju ne znam jer to nisam radila.

----------


## mmmm4

> Meni je TSH bio u granicama, ali visok za postupak, tako da sam na terapiji Eutiroxa. (ako se dobro sjecam za postupak TSH treba bit ispod 2) U Splitu se dosta ceka na Nuklearnoj, ali kad sam objasnila da me ceka IVF sestre su bile susretljive i upisale me priko reda. Kad sam krenila s terapijom za 2 mjeseca se TSH spustio, tako da bi ti bilo pametno odma otic kod specijalista. AMH se radi bilo koji dan ciklusa, ne treba bit na taste i ne treba se narucivat u KBC-u u Centralnom lab. (ulaz do hitne)  i nalaz se ceka do mjesec dana. Za trombofiliju ne znam jer to nisam radila.


Hvala sunny.
Da, znam da tsh treba biti ispod 2,5. Vec godinu dana uzimam eutirox i bila sam kod endrinokologa i i propisao mi terapiju, sad mi je tsh 1,5 i to je super. 
Prvi nalaz koji sam radila bio je tsh 6. 
Ne znam zasto me salje za tu trombofiliju??? Valjda jer imam hasimoto??

----------


## željkica

mmmm4, ja imam povišen tsh i nisu me nikad slali na trombofiliju mislim da nije zato.

----------


## mmmm4

> mmmm4, ja imam povišen tsh i nisu me nikad slali na trombofiliju mislim da nije zato.


Da li ti imas dijagnozu hasimoto??

----------


## željkica

> Da li ti imas dijagnozu hasimoto??


da.

----------


## mmmm4

> da.


Hvala zeljkica na info.
Neznam onda zasto me dr marusic salje na te dodatne pretrage.
Ti si ostvarila trudnocu iz treceg puta u cita?
Mi smo napravili 3aih i jedan ivf privatno u zg i nije uspjelo i sada smo se prebacili u drzavnu. Brzo se dode na postupak u st, dok i zg u drzavnu se podosta ceka...

----------


## funky

> Hvala sunny.
> Da, znam da tsh treba biti ispod 2,5. Vec godinu dana uzimam eutirox i bila sam kod endrinokologa i i propisao mi terapiju, sad mi je tsh 1,5 i to je super. 
> Prvi nalaz koji sam radila bio je tsh 6. 
> Ne znam zasto me salje za tu trombofiliju??? Valjda jer imam hasimoto??


I kod nas nije bilo vidljivog problema osim malo povisenog tsh i to tek nakon postupka, vjerojatno od stresa.. Nalaze na trombofiliju trazila sam vise manje sama jer nisam vise znala sto nam je...za ova vadjenja isto nije bitan dan ciklusa niti da budes nataste. Prvo mi je markere izvadilo na Patologiji, koja se nalazi zgrada ispod Rodilista, a onda sam otisla na Krizine u centralni lab za ove ostale nalaze vezane za trombofiliju...dakle, dva vadjenja, mozes ponijeti koverte s markicom da ti posalju nalaze doma. Nalazi su mi stigli kroz dva- tri tjedna na adresu.

----------


## mmmm4

Funky bas ti hvala od srca.
Iskreno bas sam umorna od svih pretraga....
Ali moram napomenuti kako su u st ljubazniji nego u zg  ovi iz drzavne.
Funky iz kojeg si puta ostvarilA trudnocu? Koja stimulacija i gdje?

----------


## funky

> Funky bas ti hvala od srca.
> Iskreno bas sam umorna od svih pretraga....
> Ali moram napomenuti kako su u st ljubazniji nego u zg  ovi iz drzavne.
> Funky iz kojeg si puta ostvarilA trudnocu? Koja stimulacija i gdje?


Znamo svi kako su pretrage naporne, ali bolje da znas na cemu si..meni je lako moguce ova sklonost trombofiliji ometala zatrudnjivanje, sve sam radila u st, privatno, poliklinika cito, iako imam par prijateljica koje su u bolnici, dr.marusic ti je super, nadam se da ce ti brzo uspjet...nama je upalio drugi stimulirani

----------


## mmmm4

> Znamo svi kako su pretrage naporne, ali bolje da znas na cemu si..meni je lako moguce ova sklonost trombofiliji ometala zatrudnjivanje, sve sam radila u st, privatno, poliklinika cito, iako imam par prijateljica koje su u bolnici, dr.marusic ti je super, nadam se da ce ti brzo uspjet...nama je upalio drugi stimulirani


Koji dr u cita? Kazu mi cure da je dr poljak malo sirov.

----------


## sara10

Evo cure da vam javim svoje novosti, imamo po prvi put POZITIVAN TEST na 12dnt. Napravila ga predvečer i odmah se pojavile dvije crtice. Ponovit ću ujutro sa prvim jutarnjim urinom, a onda beta...Nakon 3 godine borbe i 8 postupaka, još mi nije sjelo da imam +

----------


## funky

Ja sam poljakova, hahaha, je da je malo sirov, to ti ili pase ili ne pase, ja sam bila kao kod kuce, di ces nac doktora s kojim se mozes posvadjat i raspravljat i smijat i ubacit neku zaj...anciju..

----------


## maca papucarica

Wooohooo Sara, pa bio je i red vise!
Cestitam od srca i zelim ti skolsku betu, trudnocu i porod!

Sad jos samo da se moja jube iz potpisa pokrene i uhvati tvoj sretni vlakic...  :fige:

----------


## Mury

Sara10,sve sam ti vec rekla,ali evo i ovdje cu reci da si mi uljepsala dan i kraj ove meni ionako savrsene godine !!! Jako,jako sam sretna zbog vas i jedva cekam tvoje bete,uzv,slatke trudnicke muke...i na kraju najljepsi pokloncic  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Maco i ja joj to iskreno želim, tvojoj jubi iz potpisa, poznajem je osobno i želim joj to od srca!!

----------


## sara10

Mury  :Kiss:

----------


## tetagogolina

sara, i ovde jedan  :Very Happy: 

betu vadiš u  analize??

----------


## željkica

mmmm4,da u cita iz treće!ma dr p. su super kako je funky rekla sinjski šarmer! :Laughing: 
sara da ti i tu čestitam!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## funky

Sara cestitam, sad sam vidila, neka ti trudnoca bude laganini kako i zasluzujes :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

> Maco i ja joj to iskreno želim, tvojoj jubi iz potpisa, poznajem je osobno i želim joj to od srca!!


I ja, i ja!!!!!

----------


## Dora17

> Sunny83 moze pomoc ili cure koje su te pretrage obavile??
> Naime dr me salje na jos dodatne pretrage kako je za sada sa mm i samnom sve ok, jedino je utvrden poviseni tsh kod mene.
> Salje me na pretrage za amh i trombofiliju( valjda sam dobro napisala)
> E sada me zanima da li moram biti na taste za te pretrage? 
> Da li se te pretrage radu odredeni dan ciklusa? Kako nisam iz ST da li se to radi isto na kbc-u?


AMH možeš također napraviti privatno u Analizi, Nalaz ti je za par tjedana i pošalju ga na mail, cijena je oko 410,- kn. Meni je dr. rekao da je bolje amh vaditi u prije ovulacije.

----------


## mmmm4

> AMH možeš također napraviti privatno u Analizi, Nalaz ti je za par tjedana i pošalju ga na mail, cijena je oko 410,- kn. Meni je dr. rekao da je bolje amh vaditi u prije ovulacije.


Cure hvala na infu.
Al evo me u st, sve sam izvadila i postom ce mi poslati nalaze.
Dora17 izvadila amh danas i danas mi je 19 dc poslije ovulacije. 
Valjda ce biti sve ok.

----------


## teta meta

Sara čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 

Ne znam ko je napisa da cito neće radit postupke do 15. 02, jel to istina, mi smo se nadali u 1 misec krenit, sad san vadila one pretrage za hiv, hepatitis... ajme ko će doćekat 2 misec

----------


## maca papucarica

Teta meta, najbolje nazovi Cito ali ja ne znam da su oni ikad radili pauze veće od dan dva za blagdane.  :Undecided:

----------


## teta meta

a moram ionako u njih s ovima nalazima, pa ću onda pitat... valjda neće baš toliko pauzu radit

----------


## malena0808

> Evo cure da vam javim svoje novosti, imamo po prvi put POZITIVAN TEST na 12dnt. Napravila ga predvečer i odmah se pojavile dvije crtice. Ponovit ću ujutro sa prvim jutarnjim urinom, a onda beta...Nakon 3 godine borbe i 8 postupaka, još mi nije sjelo da imam +


Draga sara10 ljepsu vijest nisan mogla cuti danas!!! Tako san sritna zbog tebe, cestitan ti od srca, i zelin ti najljepsu mogucu trudnoci i maleni smotuljak tamo na ljeto!!! Bravo!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Dora17

> Cure hvala na infu.
> Al evo me u st, sve sam izvadila i postom ce mi poslati nalaze.
> Dora17 izvadila amh danas i danas mi je 19 dc poslije ovulacije. 
> Valjda ce biti sve ok.


Ne znam više ništa, izgleda da je svaki doktor ima svoja pravila. Da te pitam za TSH, meni je 3,75 što je previsoko za IVF pa trebam na pregled kod endokrinologa. Kakva se procedura bila kod tebe pošto si imala još viši TSH?

----------


## tetagogolina

> Sara čestitam od srca 
> 
> Ne znam ko je napisa da cito neće radit postupke do 15. 02, jel to istina, mi smo se nadali u 1 misec krenit, sad san vadila one pretrage za hiv, hepatitis... ajme ko će doćekat 2 misec


možda radi toga što dr.š  odlazi krajem 1.mj.??? al  najbolje ti je nazvat pa pitat 45 78 00

----------


## funky

> Sara čestitam od srca 
> 
> Ne znam ko je napisa da cito neće radit postupke do 15. 02, jel to istina, mi smo se nadali u 1 misec krenit, sad san vadila one pretrage za hiv, hepatitis... ajme ko će doćekat 2 misec


Ja sam shvatila da firule nece zbog radova sad radit postupke, a ne cito

----------


## teta meta

ma je pisale su cure za firule, pa mislim da je netko spomenuo i cito, ma nema veze, pitat ću ja njih :D

----------


## mmmm4

> Ne znam više ništa, izgleda da je svaki doktor ima svoja pravila. Da te pitam za TSH, meni je 3,75 što je previsoko za IVF pa trebam na pregled kod endokrinologa. Kakva se procedura bila kod tebe pošto si imala još viši TSH?


Dora17 nisam imala nikakve simptome za povisenu stitnjacu. Na nagovor ginekologa otisla sam se testirati da otklonimo i to jer nikako nije doslo do zaceca. 
Prvo sto trebas otici kod svog dr opce prakse i da ti da sve hormone da izvadis a to su tsh, t4 i antitjela.
Kad sam to sve izvadila otisla sam privatno kod endokrinologa i pregledao mi je ultrazvucni stitnjacu i nalaze. Ustanovila mi je da je to poremecaj stitnjace koji se zove hasimoto. Propisala mi je eutirox i sada uzimam vec godinu dana terapiju i sada tsh iznisi 1.57.
Svaka 3 mjeseca kontroliram hormone tsh i t4 i na temelju tog nekad samnjim dozu eutiroksa, a nekada povecam. 
Nadam se da sam bila detaljna, pitaj ako jos nesto te zanima :Smile:

----------


## Dora17

> Dora17 nisam imala nikakve simptome za povisenu stitnjacu. Na nagovor ginekologa otisla sam se testirati da otklonimo i to jer nikako nije doslo do zaceca. 
> Prvo sto trebas otici kod svog dr opce prakse i da ti da sve hormone da izvadis a to su tsh, t4 i antitjela.
> Kad sam to sve izvadila otisla sam privatno kod endokrinologa i pregledao mi je ultrazvucni stitnjacu i nalaze. Ustanovila mi je da je to poremecaj stitnjace koji se zove hasimoto. Propisala mi je eutirox i sada uzimam vec godinu dana terapiju i sada tsh iznisi 1.57.
> Svaka 3 mjeseca kontroliram hormone tsh i t4 i na temelju tog nekad samnjim dozu eutiroksa, a nekada povecam. 
> Nadam se da sam bila detaljna, pitaj ako jos nesto te zanima


Hvala ti na odgovoru, vadila sam ja sve te hormone i tsh, t4,t3 i samo mi je tsh 3,75 i to je inače normalno ali mi je dr. Marušić rekla da trebam smanjiti to na 2,5. Kako treba čekati kod endokrinologa, a ja sam upala u međuvremenu na IVF moj gin. mi je na osnovu nalaza dao eutirox. Međutim ja ipak želim kod endokrinologa da vidim što će mi on reći. Je li tebi dr. Marušić odredila kada ćeš u postupak?

----------


## mmmm4

> Hvala ti na odgovoru, vadila sam ja sve te hormone i tsh, t4,t3 i samo mi je tsh 3,75 i to je inače normalno ali mi je dr. Marušić rekla da trebam smanjiti to na 2,5. Kako treba čekati kod endokrinologa, a ja sam upala u međuvremenu na IVF moj gin. mi je na osnovu nalaza dao eutirox. Međutim ja ipak želim kod endokrinologa da vidim što će mi on reći. Je li tebi dr. Marušić odredila kada ćeš u postupak?


Za split ti ne znam koliko treba cekati kod endrokrinologa. Ja ti nisam is st.
Meni su antitjela bila povisena i tsh tako da cu ja uvijek morati piti eutirox.
Privatni endrokrinog mi je odrdio terapiju. Dr marusis me je poslala da izvadim jos amh i rekali je da sam u postupku krajem 2 mj. Naime radu neke preinake u labaratoriju pa je on zatvoren do15.02.
Cim ga otvore ulazim u postupak. Imam svu dokumentaciju. U ST se brzo ulazi u postupak za razliku od ZG. Imam iza sebe jedan IVF  u zg napravljen i 3 AIH.

----------


## mmmm4

Dora 17 
Moj muz ima hasimoto otkriven ima 10 godina tako da o tome podosta znam. Eto meni je dijagnosticiran prije god dana.
Meni je endokrinologica rekla da ovi dr za ivf malo pretjeruju da to mora biti bas ispod 2,5. Granica je mislim do 4.2.
Kako si napisala da nemas povisena antitjela mislim da ti se tah poviso od stresa i neces trebati piti uvijek tablete.

----------


## Loly

Ne stignem bas puno na rodu ovih dana, ali skicnem tu i tamo i sad vidim krasne vijesti!
Sara10 draga od srca čestitam, tako mi je drago radi tebe, zaslužila si to!
Svim curama u postupcima puno sreće!

----------


## Dora17

> Dora 17 
> Moj muz ima hasimoto otkriven ima 10 godina tako da o tome podosta znam. Eto meni je dijagnosticiran prije god dana.
> Meni je endokrinologica rekla da ovi dr za ivf malo pretjeruju da to mora biti bas ispod 2,5. Granica je mislim do 4.2.
> Kako si napisala da nemas povisena antitjela mislim da ti se tah poviso od stresa i neces trebati piti uvijek tablete.


Ja isto mislim da mi je to od stresa, ali tri put sam vadila i uvik mi je u gornjoj granici. Meni se sestra smijala kada sam joj rekla da mi triba tsh ispod 2,5. Ja sam isto u postupku čim krenu sa postupcima, već mi je otvorila protokol. To će biti kod mene početkom 3 mjeseca, valjda će do tada završiti sa radovima. Da te pitam kada vadiš krv radi kontrole onda ne piješ eutirox?

----------


## teta meta

zar nije TSH normalan do 4.0, meni je 2.96 i rečeno mi je da je normalan

----------


## Argente

Khm, http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10701-TSH

----------


## željkica

Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu! !!!!!!!♥

----------


## sara10

Željkice, je javila sam na odbrojavanju, al evo i ovdje ću napisat, na 14dnt beta je 456.

----------


## željkica

jesi javila poljaku,šta kaže?

----------


## tetagogolina

> jesi javila poljaku,šta kaže?


 Bit će reka: aj fala bogu, da te skinen s liste  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Sigurno nešto utom stilu! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Ja se već naspavala, he,he...od uzbuđenja....

Javila sam, al se javila sestra J. na tel. pa sam njoj rekla, a ona je njemu prenijela i u petak opet javljam. A dr. P. mi je prije ovog postupka kada sam došla na razgov. za fet poželio da za rođendan budem trudna, a rođendan mi je slijedeći tjedan. I evo želja mi se ostvarila, još i blagdani dolaze, Božić, ma tako sam sretna...i zahvalna Bogu na ovom daru i naravno našem dr. P.

----------


## sara10

tetagogolina jesi ti isto u dr. Poljaka?

----------


## tetagogolina

prvu trudnoću sam bila u dr.P., a sad drugu sam u dr.Š.  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

sara  :Heart:  čestitam!

----------


## tin

sara čestitam od srca

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure,je li íjednoj bio skraćen ciklus nakon klomífena?  :Sad:  prvi put u životu ciklus na 20dana.. klomifen od 2dc.

----------


## sara10

Hvala vam tin i Mojca, Loly, malena0808 i ostalima naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ali dr š odlazi? kada? gdje?

----------


## tetagogolina

krajem 1.mj. najvjerojatnije, nasuprot Firula, u Ivaniševićeve zgrade

----------


## Pinky

samostalno? u nekoga drugoga? nece se vise baviti ivfom?

----------


## tetagogolina

mislim da ide samostalno, a sad ne znam jel otvara polikliniku pa će se baviti i oplodnjama ili samo ordinaciju pa će bit ginekolog-porodničar. pitat ću slijedeći put

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure, dobila sam nalaz amh od 9,4 pmol/L, jel po vama koje ste upoznate teška katastrofa? Imam 29 godina. ref. za fertilno razdoblje žene 4-67 pmol/L. Sad barem otprilike znam što ne štima, najgore je kad ne znaš do čega je.

----------


## KLARA31

sara čestitam!
kilimanju3 meni je bio skraćen ciklus poslije klomifena i pod klomifenom,isto par ciklusa svako 20 dana dobijala stvari

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala klara31, da li je po vama niži amh sam dovoljan da nam trudnoća ne uspijeva ili treba tražiti još uzroka? Svi nalazi hormona,briseva, hsg,sgram dosad uredni. Voljela bih da je amh uzrok.

----------


## mmmm4

> Hvala klara31, da li je po vama niži amh sam dovoljan da nam trudnoća ne uspijeva ili treba tražiti još uzroka? Svi nalazi hormona,briseva, hsg,sgram dosad uredni. Voljela bih da je amh uzrok.


Mislim da to nije razlog. Dr traze taj nalaz na temelju kojeg ce propisati terapiju. 
Kod kojeg si dr? I sto on kaze?

----------


## kilimanju3

Kod dr. P.,on kaže da je nalaz dosta loš za moje god., 
a to sam i vídjela po forumima-niža plodnost, ne daj Bože samo da je imunologija problem. Tri god. pokušavamo.

----------


## jojo

> Željkice, je javila sam na odbrojavanju, al evo i ovdje ću napisat, na 14dnt beta je 456.



lipa moja, nisam dugo povirivala tu i imam šta vidit - čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## mmmm4

> Ja sam poljakova, hahaha, je da je malo sirov, to ti ili pase ili ne pase, ja sam bila kao kod kuce, di ces nac doktora s kojim se mozes posvadjat i raspravljat i smijat i ubacit neku zaj...anciju..


Funky, mozes li mi reci koje su ti bile stimulacije? Od kojeg dana, koji ljekovi, i u kojim kolicinama, koliko si dobila js? Koji dan ti je vracena i u kojem br? Da li si i ti pila eutirox?
Da li ima popusta u cita ako placas u kesu?

----------


## sara10

Hvala ti *jojo*, eto dočekala i ja to..napokon....

*mmmm4*, funky je rodila pa ti možda baš ne stigne brzo javit. Stimulacije ti ovise o dijagnozi, kako kome nije svima isto, ja bi obično počela 2dc-6dc sa femarom, 5dc uzv i onda bi dodavao injekcije...o količini dr. određuje na temelju tvoje reakcije... Što se popusta tiče, nema se popusta na plaćanje u gotovini, ali ako se ima više neuspjelih postupaka (a nadam se da ih ti nećeš imati) se može dobit popust.

----------


## mmmm4

> Hvala ti *jojo*, eto dočekala i ja to..napokon....
> 
> *mmmm4*, funky je rodila pa ti možda baš ne stigne brzo javit. Stimulacije ti ovise o dijagnozi, kako kome nije svima isto, ja bi obično počela 2dc-6dc sa femarom, 5dc uzv i onda bi dodavao injekcije...o količini dr. određuje na temelju tvoje reakcije... Što se popusta tiče, nema se popusta na plaćanje u gotovini, ali ako se ima više neuspjelih postupaka (a nadam se da ih ti nećeš imati) se može dobit popust.


Prvo da ti cestitam na beti :Smile: 
Moj prvi IVF bio je s gonalima i dobila sam 8 folikula, i 3 js. 2 su dosle do stadija blastociste ali sam prokrvarila nakon 8 dana. 
Vidim da je funky spominjala nesto trombofiliju... Pa me zanima nezina dobitna stimulacija.

----------


## sara10

Hvala ti. Ne znam sad za funky je li ona ima trombofiliju ili ne, ali ja je nemam, ali sam ipak dobila fragmin zadnja dva puta zbog više neuspjelih postupaka. Dr. je rekao ne može odmoć, a može pomoć, pa ajmo...I meni je radio i biopsiju endometrija (radi bolje prokrvavljenosti maternice) tjedan dana prije menge u ovom postupku (to mi je druga biopsija, prva bila prije godinu ipo isto prije jednog fet-a). mmm4 nema ti tu pravila za dobitnu stimulaciju, nekome neka stim. može biti dobitna, a nekom drugom ta ista stim. ne mora biti dobitna.

----------


## mmmm4

> Hvala ti. Ne znam sad za funky je li ona ima trombofiliju ili ne, ali ja je nemam, ali sam ipak dobila fragmin zadnja dva puta zbog više neuspjelih postupaka. Dr. je rekao ne može odmoć, a može pomoć, pa ajmo...I meni je radio i biopsiju endometrija (radi bolje prokrvavljenosti maternice) tjedan dana prije menge u ovom postupku (to mi je druga biopsija, prva bila prije godinu ipo isto prije jednog fet-a). mmm4 nema ti tu pravila za dobitnu stimulaciju, nekome neka stim. može biti dobitna, a nekom drugom ta ista stim. ne mora biti dobitna.


Sara10 hvala ti.
Ma svjesna sam svega.... Moramo biti uporni i to je to dok ne ugedamo taj +

----------


## sara10

Tako je mmmm4, jel ideš uskoro u postupak?

----------


## mmmm4

U 2 mj, cim proradi labaratorij u kbc-u.
Jos jednom moram na konzul krajem 1 mj da mi propise terapiju i onda idemo. U 10 mj mi je bio prvi ivf u zg.

----------


## sara10

Doći će brzo 2 mjesec, prođu blagdani, N.G. i ne okreneš se. A kod kojeg dr. si u kbc-u? Neka ti je sa srećom i da bude zadnji i dobitni!!!

----------


## mmmm4

Dr marusic. Hvala. I tebi sretno i veseli blagdani

----------


## Aesha

Ne znam ko je napisa da cito neće radit postupke do 15. 02, jel to istina, mi smo se nadali u 1 misec krenit, sad san vadila one pretrage za hiv, hepatitis... ajme ko će doćekat 2 misec[/QUOTE]

Evo cure, ja sam bila prije par dana u Cita i zapisala se sad odmah za postupak. Koliko znam kod njih nema nikakve pauze, pa ni za blagdane. Dr. Šparac ide 1.02., a do tada će raditi postupke-ja sam kod njega. Međutim, nažalost, neće se nastavit baviti ivf-om (bar neko vrijeme).

----------


## teta meta

Aesha, hvala na inf :D

----------


## KLARA31

> Kod dr. P.,on kaže da je nalaz dosta loš za moje god., 
> a to sam i vídjela po forumima-niža plodnost, ne daj Bože samo da je imunologija problem. Tri god. pokušavamo.


Neki će reć da je to uzrok,neki će reć da to nema puno veze,dogodi se...Meni je bio prije jako dobar pa se trudnoća prirodna nije dogodila godinama,pa su rekli idiopatska neplodnost. A uspio ivf pri amh jako lošem.

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala ti klara31,nadam se da ce mi uspjeti kao í tebi. U 1.mj. krecemo dalje, pozdrav svima!

----------


## tal

Cure , dali neka zna kad počinju s radom na kbc firule st .......meni je rečeno da se na sljedeči postupak pjavim iza tri kralja pa me zanima dali neka od vas isto ide i dali su počeli radit ?

----------


## sara10

*tal* evo kopiram svoj post sa druge teme ovdje:

tal ja ne znam da li su počeli raditi u kbc Split, ali znam iz iskustva kad sam dolje bila jednom u postupku, da što se tiče zvanja na tel da ih je jako, jako teško dobiti. Trebalo mi je i po 10-15 puta zaredom zvati jedno jutro da bi mi se. sestra Zdenka javila i onda još bi me stavila na čekanje par minuta dok završi šta ima. Treba biti jako uporan jer dolje je gužva sestri uvijek i ona asisitira na punkc, transferima pa i niej uvijek uz telefon i teško je sa tim dobivanjem veze. Najbolje bi bilo otići dolje fizički i raspitati se, al tal znam da ti to ne možeš jer si iz Šibenika. Možda je najbolje zvati negdje između 13 - 14h jer tada je sestra za šalterom, dolaze za uzorke sgam-a i naručivanja i prođu punkcije, transferi i ostalo, pa je više uz telefon nego u jutranjim satima, a ona je , nažalost jedina koja se javlja na telefon, barem je tako bilo kada sam ja bila u postupku, a to nije bilo tako davno, prije 11 mjeseci.

----------


## mmmm4

Da li zna tko da li su poceli raditi na kbc-u??
Zovem cijeli dana i nitko mi se ne javlja?

----------


## sretna 1506

Radovi su još do daljnjeg,vjerojatno do 3.mjeseca.

----------


## tal

Danas bila u kbc st .....prvo tamo je oćito luda kuća jer niko nezna točno reći .......humana je ispražnjena ,otišla na šalter di se naručuju trrmini i žena mi kaže da če počet tek krajem 2 mj. Onda sam u prolazu upitala m.sestru i ona kaže da su stvari sa humane prenili na 5 kat a humanu još nisu ni počeli renovirat i neznaju kad če ....onda sam pitala portira i on mi je reka da če počet s radom početkom 2 mj. Uglavnom imam osječaj da niko nezna ništa .Pitala sam za dr.B pa mi je rečeno da se u četvrtak vraća s godišnjeg . Eto mene u četvrtak k njemu u ambulantu pa ču bit za informaciju  pametnija .Mada mi je on u 10 mj.lani rekao da dođem na novi postupak iza 3 kralja . Na telefon nemoš dobit nikakve informacije a pogotovo kad dođeš tamo .....pitam se kako je onima koji iz Dubrovnika ili Zadra tribaju doći ????

----------


## sretna 1506

Ne trebaju dolaziti jer kako sam već napisala do 3.mjeseca ništa.....

----------


## tal

Ali sretna ti si napisala opet vjerovatno.....znači ni to nije sigurno ...a ja dam dobila s jednog mjesta od 3 djelatnika te ustanove različite termine i priče ........zato mislim da najpouzdanije ču dobit od dr. koji me vodi .

----------


## sretna 1506

Javi sta kaže dr.B,ja sam iz vrlo pouzdanog izvora čula da kraj 2. ili u 3.mj.počinju raditi pa sad vidite ćemo.

----------


## hedoniza

najbolje jos da narednih 6mj cekamo na postupak u svemu tome, ima zena kojima ta 3mj sta oni ne rade znace, netko je mogao vec 2 postupka obavit. Meni to stvarno nije jasno.

----------


## tal

Točno hedoniza .....ja osobno nemam vremena radi godina jer sam ušla u zadnju godinu tako da imam malo vremena ....neznam iz kojih pouzdanih izvora si sretna ti dobila informaciju ali osoblje koje radi u toj bolnici su mi davale tri različite informacije i ti sad imaš ćetvrtu informaciju ...mislim da je malo neozbiljno sve to .....ja ćekam s tim radovima od 10 mj. Mislim da su morali staviti informaciju na neku oglasnu ploču ili na njihovu stranicu ili bar da se neko javi na telefon (pa i onaj za naručivat termina )......Naprimjer meni je dr. B u 10 mj. rekao doči iza tri kralja za dogovor ponovno za postupk i ja zovem sedmicu dana prije nebili saznala da on radi da nebi bezveze .Naravno niko mi se nejavlja ja briseve obavila i uzimam uputnicu za st i nepreostaje mi ništa nego u auto i via st . I onda sljedi ono šta sam predhodno pisala i sad se pitam kako je curama koje žive u dubrovniku zadru ili čak zagrebu a postupak rade u kbc st ????  I samo da znate rečeno mi je a i vidjela sam da se sa renoviranjem nije ni počelo ......Zato ja u četvrtak idem k dr. B po informaciju pa makar mi rekao ono šta sretna 1506 već rekla ali ču bit sigurnija .Mislim da sve ovo malo nije uredu ali nemamo izbora  :Sad:

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Meni je sad prijateljica javila da su njenoj prijateljici sta takoder ide na umjetnu u st,javili sinoc da su je u 3mj prebacili za postupak
ja u sridu iden u rodiliste sa doktoricom se dogovorit i vidit na cemu sam,jer vise nista ne razun,od 10mj me vozaju  :Sad:

----------


## Dora17

Da li netko zna di se podižu lijekovi za IVF? 
Meni je doktorica već otvorila protokol navodno za 2/15. Mislim izgleda da ima vremena kad još nisu ni počeli radovi.

----------


## sretna 1506

Mislim da bi trebala potražiti dr.M i pitati je sta će biti sa protokolom,baš me zanima odgovor jer ima nas dosta što smo trebale doći iza 3.kralja a vrime nam ne ide na ruku.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

od 10mj govore da se pocinje radit

----------


## mmmm4

> od 10mj govore da se pocinje radit


Daj cure provjerite tocno kad pocinju raditi i kad tocno se moze ici u protokol?
Na forumu se stalno pisu druge informacije.
Ja sam zvala ali mi se nitko ne javlja!! 
Nisam iz Splita ni okolice i stvarno bi trebal tocnu info ! ( pa necu valjda u st dolaziti zbog informacije!)
Meni je dr rekla da bi trebali piceti s protokolom u 2 mj. Ali po vasim javljanjima vidim da se nece prije polovice 3 mj krenuti sa protoklima!
Stvarno su neorganizirani!

----------


## tal

Ja isto nisam iz splita i sutra idem po informaciji od dr. koji me vodi . Nadam se da ću sutra imat točniju informaciju i da neću tribat opet u kbc putovat radi toga kraj današnje tehnologije .

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

ja idem u sridu kod dr Šunj se dogovorit u vidit kad sta i kako

----------


## KLARA31

Opet nešto sa tom humanom na firulama,stvarno mi je žao što tako gubite vrijeme,ja sam na 4insem.i 1ivf doli izgubila 2 god s tim njihovim čekanjem ovoga pa onoga...
Šta renoviraju kad je novi dio bolnice?!

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

ni meni nije jasno

----------


## Dora17

> Ja isto nisam iz splita i sutra idem po informaciji od dr. koji me vodi . Nadam se da ću sutra imat točniju informaciju i da neću tribat opet u kbc putovat radi toga kraj današnje tehnologije .


Tal, jesi li bila u Splitu? Je li imaš kakvu informaciju?

----------


## tal

Evo cure ja bila juče kod svog dokiča na firulama . Situacija je takva da su mijenjali izođača radova i zati to sve kasni .Rade sobu di čemo moč ležat nako punkcije ,transfera itd a ne da nas nako vozaju kroz hodnik .Radovi bi trebali bit gotovi u drugom mj. E sad pitala sam kako da saznam kad točno , telefonski je nemoguće to znate sve .....nema druge nego doči oko 20.2.tamo i vidit i pitat. Ja ionakoimam u st radit amh pa če mi on bit gitov taman krajem drugog mj pa ču usput svom dokiću kao i šta mi je reka da dođem sa nalazom...
Uglavnom krivi su ovi šta izvode radove a znate i same kako to u ljepoj našoj funkcionira .

----------


## sretna 1506

Hvala na INFO!

----------


## hedoniza

nadajmo se da ce to stvarno bit gotovo do kraja 2mj, bilo bi zbilja lijepo krenuti u taj postupak jer sve imamo isti cilj, bar mene ovo cekanje ubija, do 3mj jos nema puno, ali opet meni osobno ko vječnost.

----------


## tal

Nema na čemu sretna pa tu smo da si pomognemo a ne odmognemo   :Smile:  
Hedoniza znam kako ti je ali viruj meni je još napetije i cila sam na iglama oču li ove godine ostvarit cilj s obzirom na godine  :Sad:  . Ali u nadi sam da je ova godina počela sa radovima a završit če nam sa bušama  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

tal

je li imaš sve nalaze za ulazak u postupak?

----------


## tal

Imam  tj. imala sam ih od zadnjeg postupka .....samo šta mi u ovom mjesecu ističe godina pa ih obnavljam brisevi i papa su gotovi još samo krv ....juče sam bila sa dr. koji mi radi postupak pa mi je reka da još samo krv izvadim i to je to .

----------


## hedoniza

Draga tal, vjerujem da je tebi zbilja svaki dan vazan pogotovo zbog godina i da taj svaki postupak vrlo znaci. vjeruj mi ja sam svoj zadnji postupak odradila prije 2g, a 1g sigurno cekam da ga uopce pocmem u kbc firule. svaki mj je bilo nesto, prvo ivadit kompletno sve nove nalaze, drugo isli su svi na kolektivni godisnji, pa onda na pregledu su mislili pa imam policistice jajnike pa sam morala vaditi progesteron, da bi on na kraju pokazao da ja imam savrseno uredne ovulacije i da ustvari to da imam policisticne jajnike ne drzi vodu i od 10mj ja sam na sioforu, i uopce neznam jeli to odg terapija. Sad molim boga da mi jos sto im ne padne na pamet da izvadim jer cu na kraju jo 1g cekat koliko su brzi. Meni ovo sve djeluje jako neozbiljno, nije fer ni u redu prema nama iz Splita jer nemamo izbora, a jos najmanje prema zenama koje dolaze iz okolice i drugih zupanija/ gradova itd.. ali opet drzi me neka pozitiva  :utezi:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Ja cu vam ukratko rec svoju pricu ako uspijem da bude kratka :D
evo danas mi je tocno dvi godine od operacije di mi je pukla cista na livom jajniku i odstranili su mi jajnik i jajovod livi u usto sam imala dupli uterus znaci maternica s dva ušćai to sam operirala i usto sam saznala da imam jedan bubreg,propuhivanje mi nisu mogli napravit zbog uskosti i laparskopski sam odustala jer mi je bilo previse i odlucih se na umjetnu i evo cekam sa svim napravljenim nalazima od 10mj  :Sad:  inace imam 27  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Ajoj Hedoniza i ti se vidim načekala ..... tako sam ti i ja lani krenila u prvom misecu sa vožnjom ....prvo vadi briseve pa kontrola jedna pa vadi krv pa kontrola druga pa pregled dojki pa operacija jedna pa nakon mjesec operacija druga pa opet kontrola pa oni na godišnjem pa opet kontrola i napokon u 10 mj. postupak (na žalost nije uspija ) pa sad ovi radovi ........Ajme nama .Nadam se da ću ovaj put uspit jer ovo šta mi žene prolazimo tribali bi nobelovu nagradu za izdržljivost dobit .Kako je onim curkama koje po više puta to sve prolaze  :Sad: 
Ma nebrini Hedoniza sigurno češ ovaj put upast u postupak .Miriše mi dobra godina  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Bijela orhidejane brini sigurno češ sad u postupak ito uspješan . Ja se sa svojim gonekološkim problemom borim od svoje 16 god.     i još sam u njemu .....ja sam bez oba jajovoda . A menin je za koji dan 41 i nedam se  :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

Tal stvarno u tebi jedna velika pozitiva  :Very Happy: .. Nadam se i ja ovoj godini da ce biti pozitivna i da cemo sve biti sa trbuhom do zuba hahah. Bijela orhideja samo naprijed, tek si pocela i neodustaj, u potpomognutoj mora covjek bit strpljiv i na dobre i lose stvari. ja kad mi je teko uvjek se sjetim da ima i zena kojima je puno teze od mene i koje su puno vise prosle.   :grouphug:

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

pa da tako se uvik i drzim,svega sam se nagledala u rodilistu,ima puno gorih stvari..  :Smile:

----------


## Dora17

Blago vama  kad ste tako optimisticne, ja sam mislila pozitivno prije nego sto sam prosla svoj prvi IVF. Sve zene tamo su bile 3, 4 puta  na IVF-u, tako da ni sama nisam vise sigurna u uspjeh. Doktora na Firulama je malo, a nas sve vise.

----------


## tal

Dora misli pozitivno radi sebe jer se onda osječaš bolje  :Smile:  . Da istina je i to šta kažeš nas puno a njih malo ......strava uopče šta nas ima u tim situacijama  :Sad:  . 
Zanima me ko je odvas kod dr. B , očemo li skupa bit u postupku u trečem mj. ?

----------


## Dora17

> Dora misli pozitivno radi sebe jer se onda osječaš bolje  . Da istina je i to šta kažeš nas puno a njih malo ......strava uopče šta nas ima u tim situacijama  . 
> Zanima me ko je odvas kod dr. B , očemo li skupa bit u postupku u trečem mj. ?


Draga moja Tal svi cemo mi biti skupa u istoj cekaonici, i one kod dr. B, dr. M i dr. S. Obicno se ovisno tko je od njih u ambulanti, svi izminjaju u jednom postupku. Sve to kao na traci, viditi ces. Samo da bar dodjemo do cilja.

----------


## tal

Mene je do sad uvik isti dr. prima i pregledava pa čak kad mu je neradni dan on dođe .....bar mi je do sad bilo tako  :Smile:  . Pa moraš imat jednog dr.  da te vodi u postupku .

----------


## hedoniza

Pa logicno je dok si na folikulometriji i dok uzimaj terapiju da te jedan doktor vodi jer on ti i odreduje koliko cega primiti, a dok na punkciji i ET, moze biti tko hoce. Nevjerujem bas da se stalno mjenjaju..

----------


## sara10

Kad sam ja bila u postupku u kbc Split, moj dr. je bio dr. B. i on mi je bio na svakoj folikulometriji, punkciji i transferu. Tako se potrefilo, a čula sam da je on uvijek na punkcijama svojih pacijentica, na uzv i et-u ne mora biti, al punkcije obavlja.

----------


## sunny83

Meni je u oba postupka na folikulometrijama, punkciji i transferu bila dr.M, osim na jednoj folikulometriji jer sam morala doc u nedjelju i dr.M je rekla da ako nije problem da je dr.B dezuran, pa da mi on napravi UZ, ja sam rekla da nije problem pa je tako i bilo.

----------


## Dora17

Ono sto sam mislil reci je da u postupku se ta tri mpo doktora nadopunjavaju, ovisno o raspolozivosti i tko je u ambulanti. Tako da ne mora znaciti da ce bas sve u jednom postupku napraviti dr. koji vas vodi. Meni je dr. M. odradila sve, ali zato jer sam ja dolazila i navecer kad je bila dezurna i sto je ona dolazila kad uopce nije bila u ambulanti, ali to nije pravilo. Ako sam dobro shvatila, za postupak u 3. mjesecu treba otici do Firula krajem drugom mjeseca pa viditi kakva je situacija?

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

žene moje ja sam danas bila u rodilistu,nazalost radovi nece bit gotovi prije lita najvjerojatnije  :gaah:  ,danas su bili sefovi koji rade te radove dogovarat sve u detalje i bila je moja doktorica s njima,na hodniku su sve dogovarali pa se moglo cuti na svoje usi.
Jos nisu niti poceli,sve su srusili a napredka nema nikakvog,i onda mi je dr S rekla da vjerojatno nece prije lita,nisu niti poceli,dok se to zavrsi pa dok se sve sredi,dezinficira pa dok dode inspekcija,uzas.
ja sam se odlucila ici na AIH jer to sigurno rade pa mi je doktorica predlozila ako cu ici na to..
iduci mj kad dobijem m pijem klomifen 8 dana i iden na ultrazvuk pratit stanje folikula..  :scared:

----------


## željkica

samo ću reć *SRAMOTA*!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

Koliko vidim po informacijama koje imate, ne bi me čudilo da možda u 2015. neće biti postupaka na firulama. Radovi do ljeta, a na ljeto dr-i ionako idu na kolektivni godišnji do kraja 8. mjeseca, a i pitanje da li će radovi biti gotovi do ljeta s obzirom da se to uvijek malo oduži. Za onoga tko nema drugu opciju, to je stvarno žalosno...

----------


## sretna 1506

Nevjerojatno,nemam riječi osim prestrašno.....

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

iskreno nisan ni mislila da ce bit gotovo,s ovakvim tempom ako bude do kraja godine to ce bit vrh  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## hedoniza

SRAMOTA, SRAMOTA SRAMOTA, kao da sam slucajno predvidila u gornjim postovima to poznavajuci nas cuveni kbc.., znaci nista drugo nama koji su na IVF nego ic u privatnika ili u zagreb. Zene moje koliko sam se rastuzila i razbjesnila radi te informacije. Grozno...

----------


## saan

Cure mozda na konto toga sto oni nerade do daljnjeg imate pravo na putni trosak recimo za zg.!
u svakom slucaju sretnoooo

----------


## Dora17

> SRAMOTA, SRAMOTA SRAMOTA, kao da sam slucajno predvidila u gornjim postovima to poznavajuci nas cuveni kbc.., znaci nista drugo nama koji su na IVF nego ic u privatnika ili u zagreb. Zene moje koliko sam se rastuzila i razbjesnila radi te informacije. Grozno...


Drage moje, stvarno je ovo nečuveno. Ne razumijem kako ne mogu tamo na onoj novoj ogromnoj zgradi naći neki improvizirani prostor u kojem će raditi postupke dok traje adaptacija. Stvarno ima sve više i više žena u postupku.. Ne razumijem više ništa. Jedva sam nekako sebi složila u glavi da moram čekati do 03/15. Mislim da ću otići u CITA. Teško mi jer sam se jednom bila u postupku na Firulama i dr. M. mi je super, ali tko će čekati tko zna do kada.

----------


## Kadauna

@saan, ovo je sigurno način da bar ne dođe do zastoja - putni troškovi plaćeni - ali ja cure ne bih na ovo mirovala, pišite Ministarstvu zdravlja, pišite novom sanacijskom upravitelji bolnice.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

To je grozno za nas koji nemamo drugih opcija,koji ne mogu mozda platit privatnika.
Igranje zivcima i puno stresa,stalno neko odgadanje,a niko ne zna tocno rec kad ni sta,ja od 10mj samo slusan bit ce gotovo u 12.mj pa opet pocetkom 1mj pa 2mj pa 3 mj na kraju nece nikako bit gotovo,cisto sumnjam da ce to bit gotovo do 9mj
Kad dođe lito svi prebacuju za 9mj jer idu svi na godisnji,to mi se dogodilo vise puta.
Ito je stalna prica u tom rodilistu,takoder su i biologa prominili i ne zna so ko ce uopce bit.

----------


## sara10

Biologa promijenili? Al Tandara više ne radi na humanoj, a bila je je i jedna mlada biologica Ana kad sam ja bila u postupku. Na kojeg biologa Bijela Orhideja misliš da su prominili?

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Stvarno ne znam,jer mi je tako doktorica rekla,ja i muz smo samo gledali i vise nismo znali sta rec jer ne znam ko mi glavu vise nosi.
Zvala je sestru isprid mene da dode da je pita ali nije mogla doc,mislin da se u toj bolnici ne zna ko pije a ko placa.
Meni nista vise nije jasno sta se tamo dogada.
Bolnica je nova novcata a oni su humanu skroz srusili,isla sam vidit na svoje oci da se uvjerim,znaci sve su srusili i dalje se nista ne radi.
Jedino sta je dobro sta se radi kafic u prizemlju  :Laughing:

----------


## hedoniza

Dora 17, isto sam i ja razgovarala s muzem i mi cemo ici u cita, jer sve skupa ako do 9mj budem cekala ulazim u 3g bez ikakvog postupka, mene od 5mj prosle godine oni vucu za nos em sa nalazima, em sa postupkom. Isto tako  zar stvarno se nemoze u zgradi na 6 katova u kojoj pola toga zjapi prazno se ne moze improvizirat ni to mi nije bistro, znaci ovdje se radi samo koliko sam ja cula samo o tome da se nova soba napravi za nas nakon punkcije ili je jos sto u pitanju.?

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Da,radi se veci prostor da ostanemo na humanoj a ne da nas vozaju krevetom kroz hodnik pa u sobu lezat.
Au zadnje dvi godine je stalo bija zatvoren ili 5. kat ili 4.

----------


## Dora17

> Dora 17, isto sam i ja razgovarala s muzem i mi cemo ici u cita, jer sve skupa ako do 9mj budem cekala ulazim u 3g bez ikakvog postupka, mene od 5mj prosle godine oni vucu za nos em sa nalazima, em sa postupkom. Isto tako  zar stvarno se nemoze u zgradi na 6 katova u kojoj pola toga zjapi prazno se ne moze improvizirat ni to mi nije bistro, znaci ovdje se radi samo koliko sam ja cula samo o tome da se nova soba napravi za nas nakon punkcije ili je jos sto u pitanju.?


Draga moja Hedoniza točno znam kako ti je. Mene ovo čekanje izluđuje. Ja sam ti već 4 god. u pokušaju da zatrudnim. Tek krajem prošle godine sam napokon odradila 1 IVF. Sada sam trebala opet na IVF u 3. mj. Sada  u Cita idem opet iznova. Nisam iz St pa mi je to sve sad strano, ali bojim se da nemam izbora.

----------


## hedoniza

Nažalost nama koji hocemo sto prije uc u postupak ostaje u Splitu jedina opcija Cito. Ja dok sam bila u Cita obavila sam 2 Ivf, a ocito cu i 3. nisam nista cekla islo je zbilja brzo i kvalitetno. A kad sam se odlucila za kbc na mjestu stojim 1g, i sad sta ako opet sve nanovo naleze bude trebalo vadit, a izvadila sam ih u 5mj prosle godine to opet gubim nekih 2mj.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Da to je meni prvo palo na pamet pa sam pitala doktoricu ocu ponovno tribat nalaze radit kad bude renoviranje gotovo,rekla je da necu tribat

----------


## hedoniza

Bijela orhideja mozda tebi nece ali, npr. meni su prvi nalazi bili totalno uredu, nakon 2 ivf prvo sta sam izvadila krvnu sliku, jetreni enzimi su otisli u vis od hormona, a ovi novi nalazi su pokazali da mi je fsh granican, da mi je amh sa 2 ,5 dosao na 3,5. zatim testosteron mi je skocio i jos te neke sitne cake, ali ni jedna nije prepreka da ti ne udes u postupak. ........ Samo sta ti ti nalazi ovise o terapiji kakvu ces primat.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Da sve znam.
Ic korak po korak nema druge,samo sta to traje previse s njihovim odugovlacenjem...
Kazu nemoj se nervirat i biti pod stresom al to je nemoguce pored svega..

----------


## hedoniza

znam pokušaj što manje, pogotovo sto si nova u ovome i tek sve pocinjes.. Ja se sjecam svoje prve punkcije, mislila sam da cu noc prije doslovno umrijeti od straha, pa prvi ET hoceli boljeti, a sad najgore mi je ustvari ona 2tj sta cekam da vidim jeli test pozitivan onaj horor od 2min koji nama svima najviše znaci.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Ma nije to meni nista novo  :Smile: 
Prosla sam 4 operacije u zivotu,zbog jedne sam skoro glavu izgubila i morala krenit od pocetka od hodanja pa nadalje tako da se ne bojim bas boli..
Vise se spremam na to da ce mozda bit neupjeha pa ne zelim da me to slomi,ja cu sve napravit sta mogu da dodem do cilja a ostalo je u božjim rukama  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Nažalost nama koji hocemo sto prije uc u postupak ostaje u Splitu jedina opcija Cito. Ja dok sam bila u Cita obavila sam 2 Ivf, a ocito cu i 3. nisam nista cekla islo je zbilja brzo i kvalitetno. A kad sam se odlucila za kbc na mjestu stojim 1g, i sad sta ako opet sve nanovo naleze bude trebalo vadit, a izvadila sam ih u 5mj prosle godine to opet gubim nekih 2mj.


Hormoni i papa test ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana, a brisevi ne stariji od 6 mjeseci. To je osnovno, a ako trebaš još šta dr. će ti reći.  Markere na hepatitis i hiv ja sam samo prvi put donijela, poslije me više nije tražio (u Cita). Ja bi vam savjetovala i uzv dojki napravite radi sebe, ako niste više od godine dana (dr. vam to neće tražiti, meni je samo pije 1. puta tražio), čisto radi sebe jer su jajnici i dojke povezani, pa samo da ste mirne.
hedoniza u kojeg dr. u Cita ideš, odnosno si bila? Odsad je samo dr. P. na raspolaganju jer dr. Š. odlazi iz Cita. I Cito se uskoro seli, ali samo kat ispod!

----------


## hedoniza

Draga sara10, mene ti je vodio dr. Šparac, ali i u punkciji i u ET sam imala prilike vidit kako oba dr, rade, tako da vec znam sta me ocekuje tamo. Isto tako kad sam ovo lito svratila kod dr. Šparca, nije mi zahtjevao nove nalaze. A to sam i mislila bas sad kroz 2mj ic na pregled dojki... Kako tvoja beba? Kod kog vodis trudnocu?

----------


## Dora17

Sara 10, je li mi možeš molim te reći koliko si u prosjeku plaćala postupak u Citu? jesi imala kakav popust nakon neuspjelog pokušaja?

----------


## sara10

hedoniza, ja vodim kod dr. Poljaka trudnoću jer sam kod njega bila i u postupcima pa je upoznat sa svime. Dobro je sve zasad, bebica lijepo napreduje, sad sam 10+3 i bila sam na 2 uzv dosad i sve je ok, samo neka se tako i nastavi. 

Dora17, plaćala sam u prosjeku oko 15.000 kn kada bi imali i zamrznute embrije (oko 5 tis kn lijekovi, 5 tis kn postupak i 5 tis kn zamrzavanje), bez zamrzavanja je bilo oko 10.000 kn, a FET 4.500 kn. 2 puta sam radila i biopsiju endometrija (i sad prije dobitnog fet-a) i to nisam ništa plaćala.
Ima popusta nakon neusp. pokušaja, mi smo čak 1 postupak odradili preko hzzo-a dok se to još moglo po zakonu, sada više ne može, dakle ništa nismo platili taj put, jedan stimul. i 1 fet je bio uz popust. Al Dora ja ti želim da i ne dođeš do popusta, tj. sa ti odmah uspije!

----------


## Dora17

Hvala ti na odgovoru, sorry što pitam za cijenu, znam da ima cijenik na webu, ali nekako si mi ti vjerodostojnija s obzirom na iskustvo. Je li mi možeš reći jesi ti bila potpuno zadovoljna s dr. Polajkom, jesu li tamo malo temeljitiji nego u Firulama. Ne mislim na čekanje i gužve na Firulama, nego što uopće ne vade krv i to? Meni su npr. bile zbog toga nezrele j.s.

----------


## sara10

Da ja sam skroz zadovoljna sa dr. P. Meni je u Cita osobno puno bolje nego na kbc (iako sam tu bila samo jednom, al htjela sam opet, al eto dr. išao na godišnji, pa na kongres neki, pa lito, a ja nisam mogla toliko čekat). Navest ću neke primjere koji su meni bili različiti u korist Cita. Npr. estradiol bi vadila 2,3 puta prije punkcije, što se u kbc ne radi, transfer se uvijek uz uzv radi, a u kbc mi je transfer odrađen bez uzv-a. Kad sam bila u kbc i endometrij mi je bio malo tanji prije punkc., milslim da je to od klomifena koji sam tada koristila, u Cita nisam klomifen nikad dobila, a endo uvijek super. To je to što sam se sjetila, a o čekanju i gužvi da ne pričam, tu nema usporedbe. To je moje iskustvo, al isto tako da ne ispadne da "gadim" kbc, moram reći da je meni dolje postupak ispao isto dobro, moj. dr. mi je uvijek bio na folikulom, detaljno bi gledao i napisao veličinu folikula i koliko ih ima, dobila sam bila 5 js-a od kojih su se dvije oplodile, dakle i do transfera sam došla. I sestra i dr. su bili ljubazni, a sestra Z. pogotovo. Nakon punkcije me odveli gore na 4 ili 5 kat na odjel gdje sam odležala oko 2 sata nakon punk. i povratila sam anesteziju par puta, a sestra na odjelu je bila jako ljubazna i dolazila me povirit par puta jesam dobro i pitala jel mi treba šta...eto tako da nije sve crno na kbc. Najgore je to čekanje da uđeš u postupak zbog nekih drugih stvari (tipa sada radova ili dok se dr. ne vrati sa GO ii nekog kongresa i sl.), a ako su svi nalazi uredni, može se odmah u postupak ako nema prethodno navedenih razloga za čekanje.

----------


## neolina

Navodno je preuređenje i počelo zato šta ne odgovaraju nekim kriterijima EU kojima s kojima moraju biti usklađeni. Navodno. Pa je moja neka pretpostavka da im ni ostale prostorije stare bolnice ne zadovoljavaju te kriterije. Jer ako potpuno nov prostor ne može zadovoljit onda čisto sumnjam i da neki drugi dio stare bolnice može. A poznajuć naše zdravstvo i državu to će se vjerojatno otegnit koliko god može. A na lito idu i kolektivni godišnji,ako se dobro sićam, prošle godine je bilo od 7. mj do 9. Bar mi je tako dr.B rekao, da se javim iza lita. Tako sam i napravila,javila se sredinom 9. mj, u 10. sam već bila u postupku,to je stvarno išlo brzo.

----------


## teta meta

Bok, nisam dugo bila na forumu i sad me stvalno inenadilo ovo s kbc-a, al čemu se više čudit u ovom kaosu od države, di apsolutno ništa ne funkcionira kako triba  :Evil or Very Mad: 
mi još nismo krenili u postupak, imala san nekih obiteljskih problema, a želin uć u ovo bez stresa tako da smo odlučili malo saćekat... cure koje ste trebale u kbc, jeste razmislile što čete učinit, jel idete negdi drugdi ili čekate?

----------


## Kadauna

ma neolina, možemo mi sad tražiti ne znam koliko razloga za ovakvo stanje u Splitu, isto je NEDOPUSTIVO

DA, sve bolnice moraju odgovarati novim kriterijima po EU direktivama - posebno laboratorijima - ali druge bolnice za takva preuređenja npr. iskoriste ljetnu stanku!

Ovo što se događa u Splitu je nešto zbog čega biste svi biste se vi pacijentice trebale dići na zadnje noge, a najmanje je što možete učiniti jeste da se žalite novom/starom sanacijskom upravitelju bolnice, pa Ministru, Nacionalnom povjerenstvu. 

Meni iskreno i dalje nije jasno zašto svi koji su ovdje pisali radije odaberu šutnju i čekanje daljnjeg razvoja - opet svatko gleda svoje dupe.  To mi je još gore nego splitska ideja da ovakvo preuređenje odrađuju sad i da mjesecima neće raditi!

Ima li koja od vas koja bi s ovim u novine? da mjesecima čeka postupak?

----------


## neolina

Ja ne tražim opravdanja već samo pokušavam dat neki odgovor na pitanja koja su bila,tipa: zašto se ruši novi odjel i zašto se to nije preselilo u drugi dio bolnice. Tj. dala sam svoje mišljenje, to ne mora biti točno. Isto tako je moja pretpostavka da su imali određen rok kad moraju započeti s time,vjerojatno im je EU dala da rade do kraja godine i nakon toga moraju zadovoljiti kriterije pa je to zato sada. Samo šteta šta izgleda nemaju i rok do kada bi to morali završiti. A pošto to financira naše drago zdravstvo, čisto sumnjam da oni nisu upoznati s time. Čisto idem logički razmišljati,a ne tražim opravdanja, niti govorim da bi to tribalo tako bit. Dapače, tribale bi sve žene koje čekaju postupak zajedno pokušat napravit sve šta se može napravit.

----------


## hedoniza

Neolina potpuno se slazem s tobom u svemu sta si napisala i postujem tude misljenja, ali isto tako, ako na podrucju Splitsko dalmatinske, Dubrovacke i Sibensko Kninske, Zadarske samo mpo radi kbc Split, tj ovim zenama je to najbliza bolnica, onda ovo sta nekoga radi svakojakih razloga lišavaju postupka narednih 11mj, onda je to za zapitat se. Nemaju svi nazalost mogucnost placanja privatnika. Mislim da ovakav situacija u razvijenim zemljama nebi smijela postojati, drugo ako je EU do sada se mogla strpit za te radove i sad krenit da se renovira, isto tako dok to ne bude gotovo u Zgradi sa 6 katova se moglo naci prostora da se ti postupci nastave. Nevidim razlog zasto prestati raditi postupke u jedinoj bolnici od kojoj ovise zene u 4 zupanije. Ja imam mogucnost kreniti privatno, ali bjesnim radi zena koje to nemogu, a u krajnjem slucaju i ja sam tu izvisila za debelih 9mj koje su me vukli da bi mi na kraju rekli da pricekam dok radovi ne zavrse.. Nisu/nismo to zasluzile.. Nas svaki postupak znaci nam jako i svaki postupak je jedna nova sansa za nas cilj koji je isti zelja za djetetom. Ovako su nam oduzeli i vremena i zivaca. Ne kazem da su doktori krivi vec onaj tko se sitoi na takav nacin to radit, ocito ne razmislja glavom..

----------


## Inesz

cure drage, posbno vi koje ste iznad 38. godine ili ste slabije ovarijske rezerve,

ne čekajte na kbc Split, uputnicu i za zagrebačke bolnice gdje će te i uz liste čekanja doći na red prije jeseni

ili

tko može u Cito  :Sad: 


i ovo što Kadauna keže-nedopustivo je i sramotno da se nalazite u takvoj situaciji

trebalo bi s tim ići prema medijima....

----------


## KLARA31

Ajte u Zg i tražite putne troškove!
Ja sam bila na V.V. sveskupa putni troškovi 2000kn,imala sam smještaj gore ali sam putovala svaka 2 dana...Nisam imala pravo na povrat putnih troškova jer sam ivf mogla obaviti u kbc Firule.
Bolnica im je ajme,wc ajme,čekaona skupa sa šećerašima pa ako hitno moraš u wc a već si u spavaćici za et moraš tako proć...ali uspjeh odličan! Otišla jer su mi dvije poznanice zatrudnile gore iz prve,jedna imala 40god,druga 35god. I ležala sam i na humanoj u Splitu i ovaj odjel u Zg ima još manje prostorija!!! Jedna soba sa 4 kreveta gdje se redaju sa punkcija i transfera,ležiš dok ne dođe sljedeća žena a ne koliko te volja,ali imaju uspjeh odličan. Čak mi je Šparac rekao da su jako uspješni.

----------


## KLARA31

Znate koliko sam čekala na red,bila tamo u 2mj, pa u 4mj,vidio cistu,pa u 5mj je nema i eto bio transfer u 5mj. Nisam imala apsolutno nikakvu vezu! I vade krv pri svakom uzv! Po tome određuju koliko injekc.taj dan i uzv počima radit 3dc

----------


## KLARA31

A da je gnjavaža je,naporno je bilo putovat,praktički nisam ni po 48h provodila u St,ali isplatilo se...

----------


## željkica

slažem se s ovim treba u javnost!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## neolina

A sramota, šta drugo reć. A i cila država nam je takva. Ja sam imala sriću pa sam brzo došla na red, jedino šta sam naletila na ljetnu pauzu. Al ovo je stvarno predug period, nekako mi još tinja nada da to neće tako dugo trajat (za sve vas ostale,jer sam ja, hvala Bogu svoj plus ugledala) jer je to jednostavno teški apsurd.

----------


## sushi

ovo je pretužno  :Sad:  gdje će svi oni koji ne mogu do Zagreba ili u Cita?

cure puno vas je već tu na forumu, sigurno znate još pacijenata...zašto se ne nadjete, okupite ljude, reagirate, napišete pismo? nije uzaludno, puno se može promijeniti, ne bi bio prvi put. 
sustav postoji zbog nas, a ne mi zbog njega...a nekako svi skupa to zaboravljamo i šutimo

----------


## sara10

Prošle godine u 2. mjesecu sam bila u stimuliranom postupku u kbc split, te sam nakon neuspjeha mislila ići odmah u prirodnjak, također u kbc split, došla na razgovor sa dr-om za 5 mjesec da krenem, al nisam mogla jer je on išao na godišnji uskoro, a u 6. mjesecu je rekao da idu svi na neki kongres u Njemačku, pa je ostalo na tome da se javim iza ljeta u 9. mjesec, znači, prošlo bi min 7 mjeseci od zadnjeg postupak u kbc, nisam imala vremena toliko za čekanje i vratila sam se u Cito gdje sam i prije toga bila, išla u stim. postupak u 5.mjesecu koji nije uspio, al je zato fet (iz te punkcije), uspio sada, tj, krajem 11. mjeseca. Da sam čekala na kbc...ne znam....
Znam da nisu svi u mogućnosti ići u privatnika, al cure drage treba se okrenit ili u privatnika tko može ili put Zagreba u neku od bolnica, jer ovo čekanje sa radovima, to nema nikakvog smisla, na kraju gube samo žene/parovi koji žele svoje dijete. Tko nema financ. mogućnosti, mislim da Zg nije toliko težak izbor u smislu organizacije, ako imate nekoga od rodbine, prijatelja za smještaj, postupak je ionako na teret hzzo-a, znači put i ne znam neki još drugi troškovi uz to, dalo bi se to izorganizirat, u svakom slučaju puno jeftinije nego postupak u prvatnika. Da ja nisam imala mogućnost ići u Cita, ja bih put pod noge i u Zg!
Ne kažem da ne treba pokrenut inicijativu vezano za ovaj problem u kbs split, al par se treba prije svega odlučiti za neki korak gdje i kako dalje u postupak jer vrijeme ide....

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Ja sam poslala upit glasnogovorniku hzzo-a da li pokrivaju putne troskove za Zagreb.
Sad kad kbc split ne radi postupke,pa cemo vidit odgovor..

----------


## funky

Boze sacuvaj koja ludnica...kad se samo promislim da se narkomani i pijanci mogu beskonacno lijeciti na teret sviju nas, a nama limitiraju broj postupaka i jos nam podmecu nogu na svakom koraku...pa sta imaju radit u novoj zgradi, pa to je stvarno ludara...moja beba je kraj mene, postupke odradila u cita, ali sam toliko ljuta sad kad ovo vidim...uprava bolnice bi trebala u najmanju ruku sudski odgovarati isto kao i izvodjac radova....
Drzite se cure, i snadjite se, tko zna kad ce to biti gotovo, moze se tako jos 100 godina rastezati...

----------


## teta meta

Funky, imaš pravo, nažalost u našem društvu mpo je još uvijek svojevrsna tabu tema, i ima puno ljudi kojima je hvala Bogu sve ok i imaju po 4-5 djece i uz to im je dosadno pa se bave prosvjedima i limitiranjima postupaka... a ovo s bolnicom je strašno, previše ljudi je sad ostalo zakinuto, ja san mislila da sve bolnice se sad bave s tim, a ne samo st i zg... strašno...

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Evo cure odgovor  u cijelosti:

Poštovana,  

budući da Klinika  za ginekologiju i porodiljstvo KBC-a Split do daljnjeg ne radi postupke u svezi IVF imate pravo na putne troškove do najbliže zdravstvene ustanove koja potrebnu zdravstvenu uslugu može pružiti. Putni nalog izdaje izabrani ginekolog.

S poštovanjem,

Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje

----------


## hedoniza

pitanje za cure iz Cita dali je dr.Š isao i dali sad samo dr. P radi sve.. Kako su se sad organizirali?

----------


## cvjet

Bok cure,dugo me nije bilo al vijerno vas pratim.  Ja sam po preporuci mog lječnika još prije tri godine otišla u VV i imam samo riječi hvale i taman kad sam trebala opet u postupak doktor je otišao u privatnike...ništa odlučim da ču poslje nove godine u Split i nemogu vjerovat šta se događa...Nemam snage više za Zagreb tako mi je naporno biti gore,naporno mi je putovanje...nemam pojma šta ču...

----------


## tal

Uf cure šta da vam kažem osim da situacija nije ok ..... eto ja danas ušla u 41  :Sad:  i imam još ovu godinu po zakonu i sad se desi ovo sa kbc-om . Uglavnom ja sam još u nadi da če bit onako kako je dr. B rekao , krajem drugog početak trečeg mj. Imam zakazan termin 12.2 u ambulanti kod njega pa ču znat detalje šta i kako . Nevirujem da če to tako dugo trajat (do jeseni )....pa nerade iz temelja oni samo pregrađuju novo tj. dodatnu prostoriju za krevete iza postupka . Na žalost nemamo sve novce za privatnika i put u zg pa nam preostaje kbc st  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Uh, Tal draga...
(ne zamjeri mi i sama sam u mpo krenula sa preko 40 godina), amoram napisati: sa 41 godinu, nitko, baš nitko, nema vremena u mpo-u izgubiti niti jedan dan.


ne čekaj, ne čekaj, uzmi uputnicu i nalaze i idi za Zg...

----------


## tal

E moja Inesz ...bi ja da imam tu mogućnost . Za mene put u zg je nemoguća misija a privatnik pogotovo .......nisu svima zvijezde sjajne  :Sad:  .... Meni preostaje ćekat st

----------


## KLARA31

tal zašto ne probat u Zg,trebala bi dobiti povrat putnih troškova...ja i sad otplaćujem kredit od cita,nema veze šta imam manje god trebalo mi je puno injekcija,slab odaziv...
naježim se kad čujem kako vjerujete na riječ kad će bit otvoreno,pa mene je dr.B.zavlačio god dana a radila je humana, nije toliko ni do njega,bilo je dođi za mj dana,on na seminaru,pa na go,pa opet je u Zg pa ljeti ne rade...

----------


## Dora17

Draga Klara31, evo ja sam se zahvaljujući tebi odlučila otići u VV. Mislila sam najprije otići i Cita, ali ipak ću na VV. Moram putovati pa mi je isto Zg ili St. Malo sam proučavala i koliko sam shvatila samo je doktorica tamo. Uglavnom hvala na savjetu i nadam se da ću imati sreće kao ti.. Nema smisla čekati da Firule opet prorade, a i malo površno rade postupke..

----------


## KLARA31

Bijela Orhideja  :Klap:  bravo za obavijest da vraćaju putne troškove

----------


## KLARA31

Dora17  :Smile:  ma ovi na kbc firule su mačji kašalj naspram VV, okusila na svojoj koži.
ako ti šta triba pitaj,imaš i cameo taksi od kolodvora do VV za 20kn! Ja sam uhvatila zadnji voz dr.Alebića ali i ona doktorica ima uspjeh kao i on,bitno je da stalno vade krv,ne štede injekcijama...
Al istina je da je naporno putovat vamo tamo...pretrpimo sve za bebice  :Smile:

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

:grouphug:

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Draga tal,iskreno nemoj se nadati da ce ti uskoro se to srediti,ja sam prosli tjedan bila i vidila na svoje oci i cula,mislin grozno je i to ima samo kod nas.
To ce jako dugo potrajati,ja cekam od 10mj. i nikako,posve sam sigurna da nema nista od toga prije 9mj,jer pre dugo traje,oni su cilu humanu srusili a nisu niti poceli sta je tribalo pocet,i virujem sta mi je doktorica iskreno rekla da se ne nadam uskoro jer je to dug proces,dok pocnu pa dok se sredi,pa dezinficira i onda moraju cekati inspekciju..
Ja sam se odlucila na inseminaciju to rade pa ako uspije uspije nikad se ne zna,al se nadam da ce mi brzo proci vrime dok se humana sredi. Put za zg mi je pre naporno i stresno a ja sebi mogu priustiti da cekam.
Provaj ako ikako mozes ici u zg,putni troskovi su placeni..

----------


## Dora17

> Dora17  ma ovi na kbc firule su mačji kašalj naspram VV, okusila na svojoj koži.
> ako ti šta triba pitaj,imaš i cameo taksi od kolodvora do VV za 20kn! Ja sam uhvatila zadnji voz dr.Alebića ali i ona doktorica ima uspjeh kao i on,bitno je da stalno vade krv,ne štede injekcijama...
> Al istina je da je naporno putovat vamo tamo...pretrpimo sve za bebice


Točno razumijem na što misliš, možda čak i bolje da renoviraju sad Firule i da moram na VV. Nalazi hormona i spermiogram su mi stari 2,5 god. i dr.  u St uopće nije tražila nove hormone za postupak samo markere, postupak je isto bio ajmo probati.. Mislim da ovima na VV neće to promaknuti.

----------


## tal

Blago vama kad možete ......ja nemogu a i nije misto baš di bi izlagala taj svoj problem zašto  , uglavnom nemogu . Ja sam osuđena na čekanje nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## daxy

Pozdrav,supatnice.
Javila sam se u 11 mjesecu kad sam bila u postupku AIH u KBC-u Split. Nije uspjelo.
Al dobro,idemo dalje. Meni je to bio prvi AIH i čekaju me još 2 prije IVF-a,pa nisam direktno "ugrožena" ovim radovima na Humanoj. Ako sam dobro shvatila inseminacije se ipak rade,a još imam lufta cca 15 godina za postupke.
Iako mi nije hitno ući u postupak (ovaj ili onaj) ja sam bijesna na ovo! Dobila sam par mail adresa i planiram nešto napisati na njih jer prosto ne mogu ne reagirati osobito ne mogu šutit na koji se način ovo odvija!
A ono što sam vidila na Humanoj neki dan je da ti radovi jako sporo idu (a kako i neće kad 1 radi a 3 gledaju) i tempom kojim ti radnici "nepreduju" ovo neće biti gotovo (a to vam garantiram!) u veljači kako oni tvrde.

Dajte,učinimo nešto,barem da ih cimnemo da požure.
Ne znam jel smijem objavit mail adrese? Šaljem na PP ako ima zainteresiranih. A mislim da bi ih moralo biti,barem na ovim stranicama.

----------


## sara10

> pitanje za cure iz Cita dali je dr.Š isao i dali sad samo dr. P radi sve.. Kako su se sad organizirali?


Koliko sam ja informirana, mislim da je dr. Šparac u Cita još do 01.03. Da li će netko doći umjeato njega, to ne znam.

----------


## hedoniza

> Koliko sam ja informirana, mislim da je dr. Šparac u Cita još do 01.03. Da li će netko doći umjeato njega, to ne znam.


Sara 10 hvala na inf. ali necu prije 3mj ic u postupak, ali ako mi moj dr. š ne bude, ici kod dr. p, znam kako radi jer mi je jednom radio punkciju jednom ET.

----------


## hedoniza

> Blago vama kad možete ......ja nemogu a i nije misto baš di bi izlagala taj svoj problem zašto  , uglavnom nemogu . Ja sam osuđena na čekanje nažalost


Draga moja Tal zbilja mi je zao sta ovako moras prolazit sve, radi tuđeg nemara..

----------


## manola

Zbog radova ni ja ne mogu u kbc Split zbog toga sam se odlucila u Cito na ivf kod dr. P...
Molim misljenje kako radi, koliko boli punkcija i koliko je strucan kad vec placam toliko koliko placam...? Hvala

----------


## Argente

daxy, slobodno stavi mail adrese

----------


## daxy

GLASNOGOVORNIK MIN. ZDRAVLJA - josip.jagic@miz.hr


TAJNICA MIN. ZDRAVLJA - sjurak@miz.hr


SANAC. UPRAVITELJ KB SPLIT NIKOLA KOLJA POLJAK - office@kbsplit. hr


SLOBODNA DALMACIJA - redakcija@slobodnadalmacija.hr


PROVJERENO - provjereno@novatv.hr


To su mailovi na koje bi se vrijedilo obratit,žalit.
Vidjet ću još sutra,ima ona emisija "Što vas žulja?",pa i na tu adresu da probamo? 


Kako stvari stoje u Lijepoj našoj,radovi bi mogli trajat dugo i predugo. Znate kako to ide.

----------


## hedoniza

> Zbog radova ni ja ne mogu u kbc Split zbog toga sam se odlucila u Cito na ivf kod dr. P...
> Molim misljenje kako radi, koliko boli punkcija i koliko je strucan kad vec placam toliko koliko placam...? Hvala


Pozdrav draga manola, u Citu su stvarno doktori strucni, maksimalno se potrude oko tebe. Punkcija sto se tice mene uopce ne boli, ja je nisam osjetila, dobijes dole lokalnu, i koktel dormicuma i voltarena. Ja sam osobno zadovoljna s njima..

----------


## manola

Hvala na odgovoru, puno mi znaci svako misljenje i iskustvo ...  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

orhideja i daxy, svaka čast na inicijativi  :Smile:

----------


## teta meta

dr. poljaka sljedeći tjedan nema, naručena sam u nekog dr. bedalova ili balova, nisan točno sigurna, jel netko zna za njega?

----------


## manola

Ja osobno ne znam tko je taj doktor, ali znam da ce dr. P raditi samo preglede, punkcije i transfere za zene koje su vec u postupku ivf.

----------


## željkica

Znaci neće primat nove pacijentice? ?

----------


## hedoniza

> Znaci neće primat nove pacijentice? ?


željkica, cisto sumnjam da dr. Poljak nece primat nove pacijentice s obzirom na stanje u Splitskom rodilištu.  Dali se ti spremas ubrzo u novi postupak?

----------


## manola

Mislim da ce ih primati drugi dr. Dok se dr. P ponovno ne ukljuci za 10 tak dana jer sele kat ispod.

----------


## hedoniza

dobro 10 dana je nista, to nije problem..

----------


## željkica

Pa mislim da ću u 3 mj ic po smrzlice!

----------


## hedoniza

oo super, bas mi je drago, ja u 3 idem u ponovni postupak, nadam se ovog puta sretnom završetku.. Sretno draga..

----------


## sushi

drage cure, Slobodna Dalmacija planira pisati o ovom privremenom zatvaranju Odsjeka za MPO KBC Split i nedostupnosti HZZO-om pokrivenog liječenja u Splitu i okolici. potrebna im je vaša pomoć - članak bi sadržavao i izjave pacijentica/pacijenata kojima su postupci odgodjeni te moraju ili čekati ili se odlučiti na liječenje u drugim klinikama... *izjave će biti u potpunosti anonimne.*

vjerujem da vas ima puno koji bi voljeli dati anonimnu izjavu novinarki... orhideja, daxy, tal i ostale cure? ako želite, javite mi se na pp  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> Pa mislim da ću u 3 mj ic po smrzlice!



o pa draga šta ja to vidim... neka, baš mi je drago... :Smile:

----------


## funky

> Pa mislim da ću u 3 mj ic po smrzlice!


He,he, ciljas opet na nas datum? Daj Boze da to bude trostruki rockas u prosincu!!!!

Cure javite svoje price iz Kbc St u nas se jedino tako moze nesto pokrenuti!!!!

----------


## željkica

he he pa tako mi i odgovara 2 lita slobodna ma divota!a neznam možda i prebacim za 4-5 mj , al ako češ i ti dogodine ponovo u 3 pa da bude četverostruki onda idem u 3 mj  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Meni su poslali sms iz poliklinike da se otvara poliklinika Šparac u 2mj! Nasuprot kbc F.,mislim da je to točno u onoj plavoj Ivaniševićevoj zgradi.

----------


## daxy

*sushi* meni ništa nije odgođeno jer se inseminacije rade.
Ne znam koliko bi moja izjava bila korisna. 

Mi smo imali u planu 3 inseminacije prije IVFa.
Sad bih trebala na dogovor za 2. AIH,al doktorica je trenutno na bolovanju. 
Sestra je rekla da zovnem kroz sljedeći tjedan provjerit je li se vratila.

Jako mi je drago da će se ipak pisati o ovome. 
I toplo se nadam da će se nešto postići.

----------


## funky

> he he pa tako mi i odgovara 2 lita slobodna ma divota!a neznam možda i prebacim za 4-5 mj , al ako češ i ti dogodine ponovo u 3 pa da bude četverostruki onda idem u 3 mj


Dogovoreno :Smile: ))))

----------


## corinaII

juhhuuu evo i mene idemo i  mi po bracu ili seku u 4mj... a sad vidim nema  Poljaka sljedeci tjedan a ja mislila pitati kad radi..Al aj dobro bitno da se on nama vrati brzo....Znaci sele se .? A vidim nesto brzinski pa nije valjda da nece primat nove pacijente? ma malo sam sa marsa pala pa pitam :Confused:

----------


## teta meta

dr. Poljak se vraća sljedeći tjedan, ovaj je treba bit jutro, znači sljedeći popodne :D

----------


## RuMo

Drage Zene, Buduce Mame! 

Nakon dugog cekanja konacno imamo svog sincica, kojemu je vec 15 mjeseci, pa se nisam stigla niti javljati prije...  :Smile:  Svima koji ste u borbi za bebu zelim sve najbolje, puno vjere i strpljenja, i sta prije puno slatkih bebaca! 

Imam jednu ponudu ako kome zatreba, a nije u mogucnosti nabaviti zbog financijskih poteskoca, nudim Femaru, lijek koji se koristi kod nekih slucajeva potpomognute oplodnje. Rok trajanja je do 02/2016. Imam 15 tableta, to je tocno za jedan pokusaj poticanja folikula... Ima li koja zainteresirana, neka mi se javi u Inbox. Meni nisu vise potrebne, pa ako kome mogu posluziti, bolje, nego da mi stoje u ormaru... 

Ugodan Vam dan!

----------


## tin

pozdrav moje žene, ja i moj muž ponovo krećemo u postupak u Citu imam 6 zaleđenih jajnih stanica, javila sam dr. Poljaku  da bi krenuli ovaj mjesec. samo čekam da mi pošalje maill, da vidimo koja je procedura, pošto imamo jajne stanice..

----------


## corinaII

aa biolozi jel oni idu ili? Romac ostaje ?

----------


## željkica

> aa biolozi jel oni idu ili? Romac ostaje ?


Koliko ja znam ostaju!

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dalm...9/Default.aspx

----------


## funky

Niti da su dali izjavu...uprava 0 bodova

----------


## sara10

vezano za ovo za kbc split....naša posla...strašno...
Pa da nitko iz uprave bolnice ne može nešto konkretno reći do kada, šta, kako, ma ništa

----------


## sretna 1506

A majke ti novinara da nije mogao izvući izjavu od nekoga, bilo koga iz KBC.......jedno veliko NIŠTA od članka...

----------


## sushi

> A majke ti novinara da nije mogao izvući izjavu od nekoga, bilo koga iz KBC.......jedno veliko NIŠTA od članka...


zašto? pa nema ni izjava pacijenata...

----------


## daxy

Članak je još i dobar s obzirom da novinarka nije imala koga intervjuirat. Iz uprave se nisu udostojili odgovorit,a ni parovi izgleda nisu bili raspoloženi za razgovor.  Jako žalosno.  :Sad: 

Jedino je udruga Roda nešto rekla na ovu temu. Hvala na tome.  :Smile: 

Ja se nadam da će se dr.M brzo vratit s BO,tako da možemo pokušati s još jednom inseminacijom.

Sretno vam svima,nadam se da ovi radovi zaista neće dugo trajati.

----------


## manola

Pozdrav, ja sam gotova s injekcijama, taman sam si dala stopericu i tek me sad hvata panika zbog punkcije u nedjelju u cita kod dr.P... Ako netko ima iskustva s punkcijom kod njih molim da me pripremi sta me ceka... Kad oni to prezentiraju sve zvuci divno a stvarnost je?

----------


## Mojca

Stvarnost je da boli, nekog više, nekog manje... ali se preživi.  :Smile:  

Ne brini, dobiti ćeš nešto lokalno protiv bolova, to će pomoći... sama punkcija ne traje dugo... meni je uvijek pomoglo to što bi se svjesno opustila. Koliko folikula imaš?

----------


## željkica

> Pozdrav, ja sam gotova s injekcijama, taman sam si dala stopericu i tek me sad hvata panika zbog punkcije u nedjelju u cita kod dr.P... Ako netko ima iskustva s punkcijom kod njih molim da me pripremi sta me ceka... Kad oni to prezentiraju sve zvuci divno a stvarnost je?


Iz mog iskustva punkcija nije ništa strašno, mene nije bolilo ništa a imala sam 15 folikula, osjetila sam nešto da radi ali bol ne,isto sam imala punkcija jednu nedjelju  :Smile:  i bila je dobitna! Sretno! !!!

----------


## sara10

> Pozdrav, ja sam gotova s injekcijama, taman sam si dala stopericu i tek me sad hvata panika zbog punkcije u nedjelju u cita kod dr.P... Ako netko ima iskustva s punkcijom kod njih molim da me pripremi sta me ceka... Kad oni to prezentiraju sve zvuci divno a stvarnost je?


Prošla sam 4 punkcije u Cita i mogu ti reći da nije ništa strašno, ja čak neke punkcije nisam ni osjetila, zadnje se niti ne sjećam, toliko me ošamutilo. Prvi put je strah od nepoznatoga (tako je i meni bilo) jer ne znaš šta te čeka, al vidjet ćeš nije to ništa staršno, dobra je anestezija...Sretno i neka bude što više dobrih js-a!!

----------


## Kadauna

> A majke ti novinara da nije mogao izvući izjavu od nekoga, bilo koga iz KBC.......jedno veliko NIŠTA od članka...


pa gle, mogla si se javiti za anonimnu izjavu.. nisi niti je bilo tko drugi na koncu. ŠTeta, bit će da vas ta tema nedovoljno žulja ili vas je tamo samo 2-3 para mjesečno pa i nema pacijenata dovoljno.

----------


## manola

Hvala puno na odgovorima. Imam 8 folikula, sve ste prezivjele pa cu i ja... :Smile:  pokusat cu se opustit koliko je to moguce.

----------


## Mojca

Sretno!
Javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## sretna 1506

> pa gle, mogla si se javiti za anonimnu izjavu.. nisi niti je bilo tko drugi na koncu. ŠTeta, bit će da vas ta tema nedovoljno žulja ili vas je tamo samo 2-3 para mjesečno pa i nema pacijenata dovoljno.


Malo zločest i uvredljiv komentar.....

----------


## maca papucarica

> Malo zločest i uvredljiv komentar.....


Ali istinit...  :Sad:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ali istinit...


E pa nije istina da nas ima 2-3 para i  da nas nedovoljno žulja,nažalost ima nas i previše......

----------


## bubekica

> E pa nije istina da nas ima 2-3 para i  da nas nedovoljno žulja,nažalost ima nas i previše......


Pa zasto onda sutite?

----------


## sretna 1506

Ako svakodnevno ne dajemo izvještaj na forum to ne znači da šutimo.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Ima nas i previše parova kojima nam je dosta svega više,odugovlačenja pokušavanja,stresa i nervoze,stoga jedan clanak ni izjava novinarki nam sigurno nece pomoc u onome sta zelimo postic,niko od njih ni vas nece proc to nego mi same.
Najlakše je pametovat..
A ovo je misto di tribamo olakšat jednoj drugoj i savjetovat a ne kritizirat!

----------


## daxy

Niti jedan par nije dao izjavu,a toliko parova navodno pati zbog ovih odgoda?
Oprostite,al izgleda točno kako je *Kaduna* napisala.  :Undecided:

----------


## Mojca

Dok god mrmljate sebi u bradu ili šuškate na fejsu, to je kao da šutite.

----------


## perlica55

Veče cure...
Budući vas je ovdje većina u blizini Splita molila bi ako tko zna hoće li se dr. Šparac u novoj klinici baviti MPO postupcima??? Ako tko ima kontakt (na znam smije li se tu pisati)
Vidim na stranicama Cita da imaju novo osoblje zna li tko te nove dr?
Sretno svima od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## manola

Perlice dr. Š se zasada nece baviti mpo...

----------


## perlica55

Manola hvala na info... Ako čujete kakve novosti, javite ovdje...
Cure, želim vam od srca punooo visokih beta  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Parovi iz Dalmacije: Na potpomognutu oplodnju moramo u Zagreb jer su u splitskom rodilištu radovi!?

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dalm...9/Default.aspx

Članak u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji izašao je bez izjava (barem i anonimnih) pacijenata. Osobna priča neplodnog para koji se ne može liječiti u Splitu već mora putovati u Zagreb ili Rijeku doprinijela bi kvaliteti članka i senzibilizaciji javnosti za problematiku liječenja neplodnosti. (pogledajmo samo komentare čitatelja ispod teksta u Slobodnoj)

Ali, nitko tko treba liječenje u KBC Split nije dao izjavu za novinski članak. Parovi koji trebaju liječenje u KBC Split sada imaju pravo žaliti radi propuštenog ali se nemaju pravu ljutiti i držati uvrijeđenim na činjeničnu konstataciju da NITKO od njih nije bio dostupan novinarki za izjavu. Vjerujem da će za sljedeći članak u novinama biti zainteresiranih jer  postupci u KBC Split neće tako brzo ponovno krenuti, bit će još materijala za pisanje o tome u novinama.

Rodin forum ima vrlo aktivan poddforum koji se bavi problematikom neplodnosti i medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom. Velik broj osoba koji se suočava s neplodnosšću prati ovaj podforum. Stotine novih postova napišu se na podoforumu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Mislim da niti jedan dio Rodinog foruma nije aktivan u tolikoj mjeri. Tu smo jedni drugima za potporu, razumijevanje, informiranje, edukaciju. Ali ako bi samo stali na pisanju na forumu, ako ne bi bilo stalno aktivnog i djelotvornog rada u onom stvarnom,  ne-virtualnom svijetu, lako je moguće zamisliti da bi mpo u Hrvatskoj bio zakonom zabranjen. (sjetimo se samo koliko su utjecajne i aktivne društvenih skupine u Hrvatskoj koje se protive medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, sjetimo se samo zakona koji je bio na snazi do 2012. godine i koji jest faktički bio korak do zabrane mpo-a)

Zato, bodrimo se na forumu, radujmo se uspjesima u liječenju, tugujmo zajedno kod nesupjeha, ali od  toga stanje prava pacijenata na liječenje neplodnosti i uvjeti liječenja neplodnosti neće postati bolji.

Budimo aktivni i u realnom životu. Pišmo institucijama, tražimo objašnjenja, odgovore, infrormacije. I, da... razgovarajmo sa novinarima (može i anonimno).

----------


## sara10

manola, kako je prošla punkcija, jel bolilo i koliko ima js-a?

----------


## Kadauna

Bijela orhideja i sretna1506 - nemate se što ljutiti - niti na moj komentar a još manje na članak u Slobodnoj. 

To mi je kao kad netko komentira rezultate izbora u HR a na glasovanje nije izašao. 

Lijepo je sve napisala Inesz, da je bilo komentara pacijenata - bila bi i reakcija bolja i članak onako efektniji. Ali kao što veli naša Inesz, bit će još prilike, možda se onda ipak koja od vas osokoli. Od šutnje nikada nije bilo nikakve koristi.  A radovi u ST-u kao i ponovno uspostavljanje normalnog funkcioniranja laboratorija tko zna kad će se u Splitu dogoditi. 

Zato ću ja sad u stilu Bijele Orhideje zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vama tih 6 mjeseci i više što brže prođe.

Moram li reći da mi je stvarno kao što piše u članku potpuno bezmisleno da je Split sad odlučio ići u ta preuređenja! Mogli su to stvarno tad kad ionako nema postupaka - na ljeto!

----------


## manola

Evo me prezivjela sam, punkcija me nije toliko boljela koliko me nakon nje boljelo... Popila sam tabletu protiv bolova i jos osjecam bol... Nadam se da ce se isplatit... Izvadili su ih 8, Sutra cemo vidjet jel bio partyyy u labosu nocas... Heheh nadam se najboljem...

----------


## sara10

Manola, baš mi je drago da je punkcija dobro prošla i bravo za 8 js-a. Sada navijamo da se oplode i da bude i smrzlića! Svakako nam javi!

----------


## teta meta

manola, sretno, nadam se da ćeš sutra primit lijepe vijesti, da su se sve oplodile  :Smile:

----------


## manola

Evo javili su se da Romac ne zeli prije sutra nista prognozirat... Joj sad mi je vec muka da nije ok nesto.
Jel praksa inace da se sazna odma dan nakon??

----------


## maca papucarica

Manola, po meni to moze biti samo dobar znak. 
Embriolog nije siguran hoce li transfer biti 3. ili 5. dan-vjerojatno ih se vise oplodilo pa ce pricekati sutra da odluci. 
Da ih se malo oplodilo, rekli bi ti odmah.
 :fige:

----------


## sara10

Manola, slažem se sa macom, sutra će ti oni javit za transfer. Koja je ono dijagnoza kod vas?

Maco, kako se snalaziš sa drugom bebom, kako napredujete?

----------


## manola

Ajme da bar to bude tako. Jel se dan punkcije racuna kao prvi dan? 
Nema dg u nas... Idiopatski... Ne ide bez nekog razloga.

----------


## perlica55

Manola navijam za party u labosu i nek bude finih blastica  :Smile: 
Idući mjesec smo MM i ja na finalnim konzultacijama u Citu... Kad smo zadnji put bili dolje, Cito je trebao preseliti, a sestra je na tel nekoj curki rekla kak će dr.P raditi samo jutarnju smjenu.
Budem te sad malo davila, ak ti je tlaka zanemari  :Smile: 
Dal je Cito preselilo kat niže? Dal dr. Poljak sada sam radi MPO uz biologe, ili isto rade dr. Aračić i dr. Palada?
Jako mi je žao kaj je Dr. Šparac otišao  :Sad:

----------


## manola

Sada je cito gore i dolje koliko znam, poljak ce biti stalno dolje i radi sve kao i inace od danas. Za ostale dr. stvarno ne znam... Hvala na podrsci..

----------


## venera82

cure vidim da pisete da je dr. Sparac otišao, a di, da li sam otvara svoju kliniku?

----------


## venera82

Manola sretno ti!

----------


## perlica55

Manola, zlatna si, hvala  :Kiss: 
Javi nam obvezno kak napreduje postupak.
Venera, kolko znam dr. Š bude otvorio kliniku pokraj KBC-a, u zgradi koja se zove L(nešto)... Nisam zbilja upamtila :Undecided:

----------


## venera82

Sparac se isto nastavlja baviti mpo?

Perlica55 da li si bila vec u postupku i kojem ili ideš tek na konzultacije?

----------


## perlica55

Venera dr. Š se neće baviti MPO  :Sad: 
Bili kod dr. P pred novu godinu, MM radio s-gram, ja trebala na HSG. Ali, nalaz MM sa astheno, spao na OAT, meni odgođen HSG. Veli dr meni: Mala zdrava su ko dren! (možda je vidovit?!), a MM naručio kod urologice zbog varirajućeg nalaza (obavio briseve, hormone, s-kulturu, UZV, sanirao upalu prostate)...
Koristi još ovaj m mjesec Ubiquinol/koezin Q10, pa idući mjesec opet za St na kontrolni s-gram i dogovor za postupak...

----------


## perlica55

Vidim jutros kak je Cito objavio rezultate svih postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje za 2014 god.
Iskusne curke vam se čini??
Na žalost gledam i cjenik, mislim da su podigli cijene  :Undecided:

----------


## funky

Bas sam pogledala....rezultati cita za 2014. mi se cine bolji nego prethodnih godina, a evo i moj zivi dokaz guguce i lupa nogicama na krevetu pokraj mene :Wink:  uh, ali cijene su isle gore, bas sad kad je kbc zaribao stvar, a pa sta cemo sad, samo da uspije...
Puno srece svima, posebno parovima sta su osudjeni na putovanje u Zg, i nemojte da vas tramak prodje neprimjeceno, trebalo bi bar anonimno ispricati sve, nama bi naprimjer bilo nemoguce ici gore, izgubila bih posao, inace smo zbog vjecnih guzvi i cekanja u kbc-u i podigli kredit i otisli u cito

----------


## sara10

Pogledala sam stranice Cita, drago mi je da sam i ja u toj statistici, upala u zadnji tren, krajem 2014. Vidim da je u svim dobnim granicama dosta više postupaka IFV+ICSI u odnosu na IFV postupke što ukazuje na rastući problem muške neplodnosti. I nama je takoeđr svaki put rađen ifv+icsi, a dobitni je iz fet-a. 
Također sam primjetila da su uveli u ponudu i opću anesteziju prilikom punkcije folikuka što dosad nije bilo. A cijene jesu veće, zaista nezgodno za parove iz Dalmacije i šire koji dolaze u Cito i sad ova situacija sa kbc-om. 
Mi smo dosta potrošili u ove tri godine i 8 postupaka, mogu reć skoro pa jedno novo auto srednje klase, al hvala bogu, nismo dizali kredite, al zato puno drugih stvari se odrekli što mi naravno nije žao jer ovo je bio prioritet, al da je skupo, skupo je..

----------


## perlica55

Funky uživaj u svojoj bebici  :Zaljubljen: 
Sara, zbilja je jako fina statistika, i jako mi je drago da je i vaš slučaj u tablici  :Very Happy: ...
Nekak mi se čini da bez obzira kakv bio nalaz MM, odah u startu bi s dr dogovorili ići
isključivo na ISCI. Nekak mi je IVF kockanje i gubljenje živaca. Ak vam nisam dosadna, 
dal se to uopće može dogovarati??? Sve mi je ovo novo, nepoznato, a u životu sam kontrol frik u duši..
Curke dal ste psihički bile "spremne" na prvi postupak, il je zbunjoza normalna stvar  :Sad: 
Ja si povremeno mislim da nisam normalna, jer još uvije kao da nisam procesuirala u glavi kaj nas čeka..
Sada me ljute i ove cijene, u biti dok ne krenem u postupak, uopće ne mogu znati cijenu...
Kak se uopće računa cijena postupka ak npr. 12 js oplođuju putem ISCI metode, al je to ovih 9000 kn + ljekovi???
Manola, kak si??? Kaj je novog u labu???

----------


## tetagogolina

dr.Šparac je otvorio svoju polikliniku u Ivaniševićevoj zgradi pored Lazarice, al zasad radi sam, mada je rekao da će se baviti i oplodnjama, ali vjerojatno treba naći embriologe i drugo osoblje......

----------


## sara10

Perlica55, što se tiče ICSI-a nama je to dr. odmah rekao da će biti ta metoda zbog težeg oblika oligoasteno kod mog muža. Možeš razgovarati sa dr-om na tu temu, al kod težih oblika muške neplodnosti se koristi ta metoda, a sad ako je nekome sgram na granici dobroga, to ne znam....u svakom slučaju razgovarajte sa dr-om, pitaj ga šta god te muči...
Što se straha tiče, to je sve normalno, prije prvog postupka i mene bilo strah jer ulaziš u nešto novo, koliko ti god netko pričao o tome i čitala ti u brošurama, ne znaš dok ne iskusiš, mene je najviše punkcije bilo strah. A poslije prvog puta me više ničeg nije bilo strah osim neuspjeha. I ne boj se punkcije, već smo pisale o tome, anestezija je dobra, a evo sad će se moći i opća uzeti.

----------


## perlica55

Sara, MM varira nalaz, svakako budem s dr razgovarala da odmah idemo na ICSI, makar nalaz bio najbolji...
Malo trčim pred rudo, al volim sve znati  :Smile: 
Super za info za dr. Š... Jednostavno mi dr. P nije "legao" i gotovo. Zbilja je bio fin i sve nam objasnio, al sam stekla dojam da ima veliku gužvu i da je zbog gužve poslao MM kod urologice.. Al prvi dojam mi je takav, možda idući put bude bolje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dora17

Evo i ja se spremam sutra na prvi dogovor kod dr. P. i baš mi nije svejedno. Svasta sam se načitala i sad me strah.. Baš sam kukavica..

----------


## manola

Moje misljenje o dr. P koji me i vodi trenutno je da je jako strucan i da zna sta radi... Kakav god da je i kakav god da je njegov odnos i ponasanje mislim da je najbitnija strucnost i da zna sta radi. 
Mene su zvali i rekli da ce transfer biti 5 dan, sta se tice zamrzavanja da bi moglo i toga biti... Opet nista konkretno ali oni nista ne zele garantirat i davat unaprijed informacije, dosta se ograde sta mi je isto ok, lazna nada je gora nego stvarno stanje... Tako da sam i dalje na iglicama i nadam seda ce proci ok... 
Cijene su podigli to vidim od 1.2 , ja sam prije krenula u postupak tako da ne znam koliko ce me izac... Zasad sam platila samo ljekove...

----------


## perlica55

Dora samo hrabro, sve kaj ti ne bude jasno pitaj, i javi nam dojmove  :Smile: 
Manola o stručnosti dr. P niti ne sumnjam, u protivnom ne bi išla kod njega....
Super za vaše mrvice, držim fige i dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Dora17

> Moje misljenje o dr. P koji me i vodi trenutno je da je jako strucan i da zna sta radi... Kakav god da je i kakav god da je njegov odnos i ponasanje mislim da je najbitnija strucnost i da zna sta radi. 
> Mene su zvali i rekli da ce transfer biti 5 dan, sta se tice zamrzavanja da bi moglo i toga biti... Opet nista konkretno ali oni nista ne zele garantirat i davat unaprijed informacije, dosta se ograde sta mi je isto ok, lazna nada je gora nego stvarno stanje... Tako da sam i dalje na iglicama i nadam seda ce proci ok... 
> Cijene su podigli to vidim od 1.2 , ja sam prije krenula u postupak tako da ne znam koliko ce me izac... Zasad sam platila samo ljekove...


Ma, ja isto mislim da je strucan i nadam se da ce mi pomoci da dodjem do zeljenog cilja.  Iskreno vise me nije briga ni za novce, ni za putovanja do St, ni za bol.. Sto ce mi sve kad svaki mjesec placem zbog iste stvari.. Je li ljekove  u Cita dobijete?

----------


## manola

Samo hrabro trebamo u borbu... Nadam se da ce se jednom trud isplatiti svakoj od nas jer smo sve to zasluzile.. U prvi postupak je po meni najbolje i najlakse za psihu uci bez velikih ocekivanja...
Samo hrabro i pozitivno!
Da, ljekove sve imas u Cita.

----------


## tin

pozdrav cure, ja i muž ponovo krećemo u borbu. naručeni smo u četvrtak na pregled, na ledu su mi jajne stanice pa ćemo vidjet šta sad. vjerovatno,muž treba dat uzorak, ako bude ok pošto nalaz varira-zapravo bude loš, čekat oplodnju..ovo nam je 3- ći pokušaj na citu..

----------


## sara10

Tin, sretno! Neka bude treća sreća najveća  :Smile: 

Manola, ovo su super vijesti kod tebe, bit će blastice, transfer 5 dan! Sretno, sretno, neka bude prvi  i dobitni postupak!

----------


## funky

> Funky uživaj u svojoj bebici 
> Sara, zbilja je jako fina statistika, i jako mi je drago da je i vaš slučaj u tablici ...
> Nekak mi se čini da bez obzira kakv bio nalaz MM, odah u startu bi s dr dogovorili ići
> isključivo na ISCI. Nekak mi je IVF kockanje i gubljenje živaca. Ak vam nisam dosadna, 
> dal se to uopće može dogovarati??? Sve mi je ovo novo, nepoznato, a u životu sam kontrol frik u duši..
> Curke dal ste psihički bile "spremne" na prvi postupak, il je zbunjoza normalna stvar 
> Ja si povremeno mislim da nisam normalna, jer još uvije kao da nisam procesuirala u glavi kaj nas čeka..
> Sada me ljute i ove cijene, u biti dok ne krenem u postupak, uopće ne mogu znati cijenu...
> Kak se uopće računa cijena postupka ak npr. 12 js oplođuju putem ISCI metode, al je to ovih 9000 kn + ljekovi???
> Manola, kak si??? Kaj je novog u labu???


Ne boj se, postupak je svaki dan par inekcija koje ne bole, mozes ih nositi doma i sama ili uz pomoc primati, svako drugi dan uzv, punkcija pod vrhunskim sedativima, ja imala 16 jajnih stanica, punkciju nisam ni osjetila :Wink: , zatim cekanje hoce li doci do oplodnje, pa transfer koji apsolutno nista ne boli i zatim onih uzasnih dva tjedna cekanja i strepnje, a onda test ili jos sigurnije beta...ako je negativna, prvi put, meni je to bilo nesto najgore u zivotu, ta prva negativna beta, uzas, iduci put nije bilo toliko strasno, a treci put je bila sreca do neba, tebi mozda vec prvi put beta bude ogromna i eto, to je to :Smile: 
Sto se tice cijena, da ide postupak npr 9000 kn plus lijekovi par tisuca kuna, ovisi o kolicini
Ugl, sretno cure, Sara pozz drz se!!!

----------


## perlica55

Funky, HVALA ti, javim vam se idući mjesec nakon konačnih konzultacija  :Kiss:  ...
Imam visok AMH, na jednom Klomiću sam imala 4/5 folikula, tak da se
zbilja nadam da neću morati pikati puno pikalica  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tin, sretnooooo, javi kak je prošlo ...

Sada imam pitanje za iskusne curke, možda jest glupo, al ipak ja pitam...
Kada bi vi same mogle birati, dal bi u prvi postupak išle sa full stimulacijom i
nadale se velikom broju js, ili biste na prvi postupak išle s polu/laganom stimulacijom...
Obzirom da MM ima loš nalaz, OAT. Ak me dr. bude pitao, ja ni sama ne znam kaj bi..
Možda me uopće neće niti pitati, al ...
Unaprijed hvala svima  :grouphug:

----------


## manola

Cure hvala vam na zeljama ja se isto nadm da ce bit blastice i da ce sve proci pozitivno... Ovo mi je prvi postupak u cita , a u 9 mj sam bila na ivf u kbc split koji je zavrsio vracanjem 2 cetverostanicna, pa spontanim u 7tt... To je bio prvi postupak... :Sad: 
Perlice, mislim da ce ti dr.P sam sugerirat sto bi on...

----------


## sara10

Perlica, ne moraš se oko stimulacije brinuti, dr. će ti odrediti protokolol i kada kreneš sa injekc. 5 dan je folikulometrija, on će vidjeti kakvo je stanje, kako reagiraš i na temelju toga dalje odrediti koliko čega ćeš primat, dr. je tu tata mata i toga se ne moraš plašit. 
Manola, znači prvi put je došlo do trudnoće, žao mi je zbog spontanog, ali mislim da su ti šanse velike sada sa blasticama  :fige: 

funky, pozdrav i tebi  :Bye:  uživaj sa svojim malim smotuljkom!

----------


## perlica55

Manola, žao mi je zbog spontanog  :Sad: 
Držim fige da ovaj put bude sve super.. 
Sara, znam da će dr. imati zadnju riječ... U razgovoru s frendicom,velim joj kak me jako strah
pikalica i posljedica koje one ostavljaju na zdravlje žene (genetski imam predispozicije za karcinome
svih vrsta i oblika  :Crying or Very sad: ) pa sam si mislila , naravno u dogovoru s dr. ići u prvom postupku na laganu
stimulaciju...
Međutim ona veli da je bolje da idem u full, kako bi možda ostalo embrija za FET... 
Njoj je 2. FET bio uspješan. Budem vidjela kaj će dr. reći...

----------


## tetagogolina

perlica55, i ja imam genetsku predispoziciju za karcinomska oboljenja i još kad sam u uputstvima lijekova pročitala šta sve izazivaju  :scared:  , al eto  krenuli s full stimulacijom, dobili 12 jajnih stanica, 9  smrzlića i bogu hvala više lijekove nisam morala ni primirisat  :Yes: 

sretno svim curama!!!

----------


## perlica55

Tetagogolina, iskreno se nadam kak ću tvojim stopama  :Kiss: 
Mazi bušu  :Smile:

----------


## ja37

Hellou cure, ja sam nova od dana ovdje  :Smile:  poslala sam upit glasnogovorniku u min. zdravlja kada će biti gotovi radovi u KBC Split i nakon samo 1 dan sam dobila odgovor da će sve biti gotovo za 6 tjedana i da postupci počinju tada.... znači 1.4. poznavajući naše rokove do kraja 4. bi moglo biti sve gotovo  :Smile:  
 ja sam bila na IVF u 12. mjesecu, nije uspilo  :Sad:   dr. Budimir  mi je dr i mogu reći samo riječi pohvale..... 
cure sretno  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje kako radi dr Poljak slijedeci tjedan ?

----------


## Dora17

> Drage moje kako radi dr Poljak slijedeci tjedan ?


Dr Poljak stalno radi ujutro. Preselio se na prvi kat pa je stalno ujutro.

----------


## manola

Zelim svima srecu u postupcima u da se sto manje namucite!
Meni je sutra transfer blastica, nesto su vec zamrznuli 3dan... Tako da se nadam da ce bit dobro. Jeli postoji razlika u blasticama sta se kvalitete tice? Jel to najkvalitetniji stadij embrija koji se vraca?

----------


## bubekica

*manola* postoji sistem ocjenjivanja blastocista, ovisno o tome koliko su razvijene u trenutku gledanja.
http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm
ovdje je pojasnjeno, grading koji koriste u hrvatskoj se malo razlikuje, ali princip je isti.

----------


## corinaII

Hvala  :Smile:  a sad mi plizz napisi br na koji da ga zvrcnem  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Hellou cure, ja sam nova od dana ovdje  poslala sam upit glasnogovorniku u min. zdravlja kada će biti gotovi radovi u KBC Split i nakon samo 1 dan sam dobila odgovor da će sve biti gotovo za 6 tjedana i da postupci počinju tada.... znači 1.4. poznavajući naše rokove do kraja 4. bi moglo biti sve gotovo  
>  ja sam bila na IVF u 12. mjesecu, nije uspilo   dr. Budimir  mi je dr i mogu reći samo riječi pohvale..... 
> cure sretno


Dobrodošla! To je dobra vijest za sve one parove koji čekaju na kbc. Samo pod uvjetom da se ne oduži. I ja sam bila kod dr. Budimira u bolnici i također mi je ostao u lijepom sjećanju i nemam nikakvih zamjerki. Sretno i javi nam se!

----------


## Dora17

> Hvala  a sad mi plizz napisi br na koji da ga zvrcnem


Tel. 021 457800. Ja sam jucer bila kod njega.

----------


## perlica55

Manola sretno, javi obvezno kak je prošo transfer... Držim fige za najbolje bc svijeta...
Ja dobro došla. Iskreno se nadam da će KBC biti gotov do kraja travnja.
Dora, dal će netko raditi folikulometrije i popodne il će sve raditi dr. P isključivo kroz jutro? Ak možda znaš, javi...
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## manola

Hval vam puno svima! Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro i da ce zavrsit plusucem...

----------


## manola

Hvala vam svima, nadam se da ce bit sve dobro! Takoder vam zelim sve najbolje i da vam uspije sto prije bilo koji od postupaka. Samo smireno i hrabro u nove pobjede

----------


## Dora17

Folikulmetrije su izmedju 13-14 h radnim danom, a vikendom
po dogovoru s dr. Samo da jos recem da je dr P. jucer ostavio jako dobar dojam na mene. Sve je shvatio sto zelim i sve mi objasnio u 5 min. Sretno i tebi..

----------


## tal

Bok cure , samo da vam javim nove info. o humanoj sa kbc st . Bila sam danas kod dr. B i rečeno mi je da se s radom počinje u 5 mj. jer do tad radovi traju .....  :Sad:

----------


## manola

Evo meee...  2 su zamrzli, vratili su mi danas 5 dan dvi odlicne blaste...Eto... Sad je cekanje... Trudna sam dok se ne dokaze suprotno... Hehehe... Sretno svima!!!

----------


## perlica55

Manola sretno, nek bude troznamenkasta beta za 10-ak dana
 :Smile:

----------


## manola

Hvala perlice, primam boostere pa nisam sigurna kada da radim test! Zadnji ce biti u srijedu...

----------


## KLARA31

manola sretno!
i sve druge cure,navijam za vas 
jučer sam povirila na humanu tokom prijepodneva,nikakvi se radovi tamo ne rade,baš ću i sutra pogledat ujutro...

----------


## sretna 1506

> manola sretno!
> i sve druge cure,navijam za vas 
> jučer sam povirila na humanu tokom prijepodneva,nikakvi se radovi tamo ne rade,baš ću i sutra pogledat ujutro...


Jesi ti u bolnici,na čuvanju trudnoće ili....jesi možda rodila?

----------


## KLARA31

idem na plodnu vodu...beba nikako neće van  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure moje drage,iza mene je 1.aih, sad čekamo, dr. P. je rekao da odmah idemo na ivf iza ako ovo ne uspije (amh 9,ostalo sve OK)...

----------


## bubekica

http://radio.hrt.hr/aod/izaberi-zdra...trupec/101202/
od 8:25

----------


## Inesz

Sto je ministar zdravstva rekao o mpo u Kbc Split?

----------


## sara10

Manola, ima li kakvih vijesti kod tebe?

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure, jutros 13. dan poslije aih test neg.,sad slijede pretrage za 1.ivf u 4. mjesecu... vidit ćemo kakva je meni sudbina...  :Wink:

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, žao mi je  :Sad:  Nek idući postupak bude dobitni, sretno  :Kiss: 
Manola, javi se!!

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala Perlica.. vraćam dobre vibre  :Wink:  jel neka od vas cura imala niži amh, kolíko ste stanica dobijale pod stimulacijom? Moj iznosi 9.

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, zbilja ne znam odgovor. Bude se koja od cura javila, ak će znati.. kod mene visok AMH, a na stimulaciju ću za koji mjesec, pa javim..

----------


## bubekica

drage splicanke,
molim vas ako je koja radila picsi/imsi u poliklinici cito da mi u pp napise cijene...
hvala...

----------


## Dora17

Cure, kada su vama u Cita vadili estradiol. Ja sam danas 7 dc i jos mi nisu nijednom vadili. U petak trebala bi biti aspiracija. Bojim se da opet ne budu nezrele js. Usput cini mi se da su i ljkovi poskupili.

----------


## sara10

Bubekica, ne znam jel ti itko odgovorio na pp, al možeš i nazvat u Cita, sestra će ti sve reći!

Dora17, mislim da je 7 dc rano za estradiol, meni je vađen par dana prije punkcije, možda od 9 dc. pa dalje, ne sjećam se točno, a punkcija bi bila 12 dc, jednom 11dc.

----------


## bubekica

sara, hvala, javila se jedna forumasica.
Ma vazem dal nam se picsi/imsi isplate... Nasla sam na webu cijenik.

----------


## tin

Cure da vas pitam, za micro tesu u Citu da li znate da li je tko radio? Znam da su nedavno poceli!

----------


## perlica55

Bubekica, ak imaš volje , molim te pojasni... Sve mi je ovo novo i ne razumijem najbolje..
Niti ne znam kak sročiti pitanje  :Sad: 
Dal se metoda PICSI + IMSI koristi za sve js koje se izvade kod žene u postupku?? 
npr. ak imam 10 js, dal oni u Citu za te + 3500 kn budu pronašli 10 "idealnih" spermija ili????

Tin, za micro tesu ti zbilja ne znam  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

pa trebali bi onda sve spermije za oplodnju birat tom metodom, po meni....

----------


## perlica55

Tnx bubekice, tak sam i mislila, tj. nekak mi logično... U protivnom bi cifra postupka išla nebu pod oblake.

----------


## tetagogolina

http://www.poliklinika-sparac.hr/

----------


## perlica55

Teta gogolina, super za dr. Š, al ne spominju MPO na stranicama  :Sad: 
Ja se ipak nadam da bude i tog u novoj poliklinici  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Koliko vidim rade AIH.
Hvala na linku!

----------


## tetagogolina

za sada aih, al bit će valjda i ivf kasnije kad pronađe embriologe

----------


## sara10

Vidim na stranici poliklinike Šparac da je i sestra Mirjana otišla s njim, ona mu je bila sestra u Cita.
Al Cito je zaposlio novih med. sestara što sam vidila na prošlim pregledima uz "stare" (ne mislim na dob) sestre Janju, Luciju, a i Stefi će se vratit s porodiljnog.

----------


## sara10

Baš zanimljivo, kad Š. krene još i sa mpo-om, bit će konkurencija P. u Splitu. Možda i cijene za početak budu povoljnjije, na taj način bi sigurno privukao mnoge parove, al pitanje je kakav embriolog će doći jer je to jako bitno!

----------


## perlica55

Pogledala sam cjenik u pol. Š i malo jest jeftiniji nego u Citu (Cito je od preseljenja podigao cijene)..
Vidim da dr. Š radi s-gram, dal to znaći da već imaju biologa???

----------


## angie17

heloo cure nova sam na forumu i toliko imam pitanja uuuuh.... inace...iz dosta pouzdanih izvora znam da humana u kbc splitu nece raditi do 9.mj...

----------


## perlica55

Angie dobro došla  :Smile: 
Za humanu St nemam komentara, jadan tko nema novca za platiti postupak privatno... Jer vjerujem da danas nije lako ići na postupak u Zg, a znaš da u svojoj županiji imaš novu humanu koja se mjesecima renovira.
Pucaj s pitanjima, netko će ti odgovoriti...  :Smile: 
Osobno nemam iskustva, jer se tek spremamo na konačne konzultacije u Cito.
Sretnoo  :Kiss:

----------


## kilimanju3

Dobrodošla Angie, ja se spremam za svoj 1.ivf u 4.mj, nadam se uspjehu.. i vama želim isto  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

*Angie* dobro došla samo pitaj sve šta te zanima tu smo!!!!!!!

----------


## angie17

ni ja ne bih imala privatno da moram ici...ja sam u st skupljala nalaze od 9.mj prosle god....kad smo napokon sve skupili rekli su da to sad treba pregledati dr.M,i ondda odrediti datum....kad sam se narucila kod nje,cekala sam dva tj...dodjem na termin kazu ona na bolovanju...te odgovore slusala naredna tri tj.na kraju odem svom gin da ga pitam zna li on kada se ona vraca kaze on meni -ne vraca se otisla raditi privatno...sta da vam kazem šok,kaze mi on javice mi se za tj da me uzme dr.Š ili vec neko drugi....i tako ja cekam i cekam i odem mu nakon tri tj da bi mi rekao - humana se renovira,da idem u zg ili rijeku...helooo...ja ostala paf...nakon prvobitnog soka dodjem doma i sve muzu pojasnim...i nekako se odlucimo na zg....da malo skratim...sada cekamo 4.mj i na nas prvi ivf postupak u zg na sv.duhu....

----------


## angie17

eee i meni ista situacija 1.ivf u 4.mj....takodje se i ja adam uspjehu .... a gdje ces raditi ?

----------


## angie17

zanima me i ovo da li je neko vec dobio injekciju koja se primi treci dan M za folekule...koliko se dana radi folikulometrija i kada se daje stoperica...

----------


## kilimanju3

Angie, u Cita smo, za 10ak dana im se moram javit pa ću vidit za stimulaciju, daj Bože da nam obadvima iz prve uspije.  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Kilimanju3 i ja se nadam <3 a kako to privatno ide je li sve nalaze vadis kod njih ili?

----------


## kilimanju3

Angie, nalaze sam napravila preko soc. gin. i dr., hsg i sgram u cita, najviše se bojim kvalitete mojih jajnih stanica, ovulacija kao uredna,a 3 god. ništa. Amh 9 pmol/L, imam 29god.

----------


## kilimanju3

Iza mene 1 neuspješna aih, sgram odličan.

----------


## angie17

Ni moj pmol/L nije puno veci,11.58...ali ni sgram nije sjajan. A sta ti je sa jajovodoma?  Oprosti ako si prije vec pisala nisam sve pohvatala ko je sta pisao...

----------


## perlica55

Angie, mislim da se pikalice za stimulaciju rasta folikula dobiju pred sam postupak (možda ciklus ranije) kad se dolazi na zadnji dogovor tj. kada MPO G otvara protokol.
Folikulometrije kreću cca od 7 dana ciklusa svaki il svaki drugi dan, ovisno o brzini rasta folikula, kada su oko 18mm, dobija se štoperica i nakon tog ide aspiracija jajnih stanica...
Nisam još bila u postupku, tak sam čitala. Molim iskusne curke da me isprave ak sam pogriješila  :Smile: 
Sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Hvala Perlice ;* Kod mene je malo specifična situacija jer zivim kod ST tu mi je moj gin.i trebala sam tu na Ivf medjutim kako humana ne radi do daljnjeg poslali su me u ZG na sv.Duh, tamo su mi dali jednu pikalicu (za ponjeti doma) koja navodno zamjenjuje svakodnevno bockanje pred postupak i trebam je primiti 3.dc sad u 4.mj i onda 7.dc na folikulometriju u ZG...ne znam ima li jos neko s tim iskustva (s tom jednom injekcijom)? Koga god znam da je isao prije na ivf znam da su se pikali nekoliko dana... Nisam li ja valjda pokusni kunic za ovu novu :-?

----------


## bubekica

Angie,
jel elonva mozda? Super da su ti to dali, nisam jos cula da je u drzavnoj klinici daju, a dobar je lijek.

----------


## angie17

Bubekice da,tu injekciju,inace je ne daju za ponjeti ali posto sam daleko itd.povjerili su mi je i rekli da cuvam ko oci u glavi jer joj je vrijednost.....paf. Znaci dobra je?  Valjda ce i na mene dobro djelovati  :Wink:

----------


## kilimanju3

Jajovodi prohodni, svi ostali hormoni uredni. To je nešto novo,ta injekcija?

----------


## kilimanju3

Jel itko tu injekciju dobio u cita? Angie.,šta su ti dr-i rekli za amh, koliko god. imaš?

----------


## angie17

Za injekciju ti ni sama ne znam prvi put se susrecem s tim....zato sam i pitala. A sto se tice amh rekli su da su vidjeli i gore i bolje znaci prosjek...tako da ni ti nemoj da brines. Inace ja imam 30g  :Kiss:

----------


## kilimanju3

Malo si me smirila oko amh, hvala ti. Čujemo se, nadam se s dobrim vijestima.  :Wink:

----------


## angie17

Evo da te jos umirim dr.T je rekao ovako: imali smo nalaze vecih amh sa neuspjelim ishodom i isto tako manjim amh sa konacnom trudnocom,dakle tu nema pravila. Samo hrabro nedaj se negativnom razmisljanju,samo optimizam!  Ja vjerujem u uspjeh i tvoj i moj!  :Wink:

----------


## kilimanju3

Angie  :Kiss:

----------


## mmmm4

Curke imam pitanje...
Naime bila sam na punkciju u cita i izvadili su mi 9 js, transfer mi je 3 dan. Malo sam razocarana sto mi nije transfer 5 dan jer mislim da je onda ocito punkcija bil prerano?? 
Sto vi mislite?

----------


## Inesz

mmmm4
koliko si zrelih jajnih stanica imala?
koliko embrija ste dobili?

koja je dijagnoza kod vas kao para?

----------


## mmmm4

> mmmm4
> koliko si zrelih jajnih stanica imala?
> koliko embrija ste dobili?
> 
> koja je dijagnoza kod vas kao para?


Dijagnoze nema..sve je uredno.
Nazvali su me danas i rekli da je transfer 3 dana, da ce suta imati vise info.
Ovo mi je drugi ivf, u prvom smo imali 3 js i dvije blastociste.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Curke imam pitanje...
> Naime bila sam na punkciju u cita i izvadili su mi 9 js, transfer mi je 3 dan. Malo sam razocarana sto mi nije transfer 5 dan jer mislim da je onda ocito punkcija bil prerano?? 
> Sto vi mislite?


meni su prvi put vraćena 2 3-dnevna(čini mi se 8-stanična) i primio se naš zvrk....sad drugi put u FET-u vraćene 2 blastice i primile se obe al je jedan ubrzo odustao......želim ti reći da imaš velike šanse i s kvalitetnim 3-dnevnim  :Wink:

----------


## mmmm4

> meni su prvi put vraćena 2 3-dnevna(čini mi se 8-stanična) i primio se naš zvrk....sad drugi put u FET-u vraćene 2 blastice i primile se obe al je jedan ubrzo odustao......želim ti reći da imaš velike šanse i s kvalitetnim 3-dnevnim


Hvala ti na podrsci :Smile: 
Pucaju me hormoni i sva sam osjetljiva...  :Sad: (

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure sa nižim amh, koliko ste max jajnih st. dobijale?

----------


## sunny83

Samo da te ohrabrim... U prvom postupku sam imala transfer blastociste, pa je beta bila 0, a u drugom dvije trodnevne mrvice (jedna 6, a jedna 8-stanicna), pa je beta bila 290 i jedna od tih mrva upravo spava kraj mene dok ti ovo pisem  :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

> Samo da te ohrabrim... U prvom postupku sam imala transfer blastociste, pa je beta bila 0, a u drugom dvije trodnevne mrvice (jedna 6, a jedna 8-stanicna), pa je beta bila 290 i jedna od tih mrva upravo spava kraj mene dok ti ovo pisem


Hvala ti na podrsci  :Smile: 
Da li si mirovala nakon transfera i ako jesi koliko?

----------


## Kadauna

kakve su vijesti iz splitske bolnice, kad će početi raditi odjel humane reprodukcije?

----------


## željkica

Netko je napisa tek u 9 mi! !!! UŽAS SRAMOTA!!!!!!!

----------


## sunny83

> Hvala ti na podrsci 
> Da li si mirovala nakon transfera i ako jesi koliko?


Dan transfera sam provela u krevetu, a vec sutra nastavila normalan zivot, isla radit i obavljala sve kucanske poslove.

----------


## angie17

Sto se tice rada humane ja sam vec napisala da sam cula da nece raditi do 9.mj,prvo je bilo kao pocece u 5.mj onda, dolazi ljetna pauza kada ne rade,da bi mi na kraju rekli da se ne nadam prije 9.mj...strasno...  :Sad:

----------


## perlica55

Cure, pitanje za moju frendicu koja nije iz Splita, pa da je ne vrate zbog krive uputnice.

Gdje u Splitu rade biljege na HIV i HEPATITIS (trebaju ići i ona i M).. 
Jutros je bila po uputnice, pa joj je soc. G upisala: RH faktor, KG, HIV i HEP na istu uputnicu-transfuziologija,
a dr. opće prakse za M je napisala ZZJZ??

----------


## sunny83

> Cure, pitanje za moju frendicu koja nije iz Splita, pa da je ne vrate zbog krive uputnice.
> 
> Gdje u Splitu rade biljege na HIV i HEPATITIS (trebaju ići i ona i M).. 
> Jutros je bila po uputnice, pa joj je soc. G upisala: RH faktor, KG, HIV i HEP na istu uputnicu-transfuziologija,
> a dr. opće prakse za M je napisala ZZJZ??


Mi smo sve vadili na transfuziologiji na Krizinama, ako se dobro sijecam drugo kat lijevo, moze i na ZZJZ ali samo HIV i hepatitis

----------


## perlica55

Sunny, hvala na info  :Kiss: 
Niš, onda nek ona ide na transfuz. a on na ZZJZ  :Very Happy:

----------


## cvjet

Ja sam bila prije dva tijedna na firulama i doktor mi je dao da izvadim sve nalaze i da de javin krajem cetvrtog mjeseca da bi onda vec trebali radit....

----------


## angie17

Super!  Nadam se da ce tako biti i da sam ja dobila dezinformaciju... Sretno cvijetu  :Very Happy: .  :Kiss:

----------


## angie17

> Cure, pitanje za moju frendicu koja nije iz Splita, pa da je ne vrate zbog krive uputnice.
> 
> Gdje u Splitu rade biljege na HIV i HEPATITIS (trebaju ići i ona i M).. 
> Jutros je bila po uputnice, pa joj je soc. G upisala: RH faktor, KG, HIV i HEP na istu uputnicu-transfuziologija,
> a dr. opće prakse za M je napisala ZZJZ??


Ja sam krvnu grupu sama vadila za MM to nije bilo potrebo...

----------


## perlica55

Angie, znam, nisam ni napisala KG za M, neg biljege za HIV i HEP..
Cvijet, bilo bi super da KBC krene s radom idući mjesec... Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

ok...sory nisam bas bila skuzila... a inace i meni su bili stavili sve na istu uputnicu pa su me vratili sa krizina...kg,rh je jedna uputnica,a markeri za hep.b,c i hiv na dugu uputnicu...

----------


## ja37

alo  cure čisto informativno jučer sam bila kod dr. Budimira.... kaže da se ne zna točno kad će početi s radom i da je bolje da idem u neku drugu kliniku rijeku ili zg .... jel ima tko kakvog iskustva dalje od splita di ići???

----------


## perlica55

Ma da?! Onda ipak mora natrag do ginića  :Undecided: 
Hajmo ponovno, sve radi na Krizine na istom mjestu (transfuzija), al treba razdvojiti markere na jednu, a KG + Rh na drugu uputnicu?
Sorry ak sam dosadna, al žao mi je da vozi za St, pa je vrate..

----------


## angie17

ja ti to kazem 99%,neka me neko ispravi ako je se nesto promjenilo...mene su vratili radi toga....jedna prija mi je rekla da su njoj priznali uputnicu i izvadili joj krv za jedno i drugo ,onda na toj uputnici prekrizili rh i kg i to im je sutra dan naknadno donjela...izasli joj dakle u susret da jene bockaju dva puta...e sad,na koga ce ona naici...ja bih joj preporucila odvojene uputnice onako bas kako si postavila pitanje...nisi dosadna ja sam poludila sto sam se morala vracati...i da,transfuzija ti vadi do 10h tako da ne mora previse poranit... ako jos sta treba slobodno pitaj... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## perlica55

Hvala ti puno, planirala je u ponedjeljak za Split... Bude odgodila pikanje za utorak, tak da joj G ispuni nove uputnice..
 :Kiss:

----------


## tal

Stvarno neznam kome se obratit a da mi da točan odgovori....prvo se odgađalo od miseca do miseca a sad se nit nezna kad če sve to počet s radom .....(govorim o kbc split ) .Šta rade cure koje nemaju novaca za privatnika i mogučnost boraviti u zagrebu u tom periodu postupka ?

----------


## angie17

heh...i ja sam tako cekala i cekala dok na kraju nisam dobila informaciju da nece raditi do 9.mj...e tada sam se odlucila za zg,nevoljko ali nemam drugog izbora jer ce mi nalazi propasti...a eto sreca pa imam kod koga biti tih par dana....ne znam sta da ti kazem,nadam se da ces naci rijesenje. neko je ovdje napisao da ce poceti sa rado u 5.mj pa eto ja se iskreno nadam da je u pravu,a da sam ja u krivu...a imas li kod koga biti u rijeci ? znas da imas mogucnost i tamo da ides?

----------


## tal

Ne nažalost nemam ni u rijeci nikog .....ufff prepuštena sam splitu  :Sad:  . Ali da oni u splitu bar kažu definitivno datum još bi se čovjek nekako i pripremija al ovo je prevršilo svaku mjeru . Dr. Budimir je do sad dava neku nadu i datum kad če bit gotovo otprilike ali ovo šta čitam sad da je reka da se ni nezna kad če bit i preporučuje u zg ili ri ....nemiriše na dobro . Neznam u cemu je problem ali red bi bija da na neki civiliziran način obavjeste žene a ne ovako da se raspitujemo okolo i nagađamo ....bar da ima koji tel. br. pa da na njemu dobijemo info. Jako žalosno .

----------


## Inesz

Cure, od kad se točno ne provode postupci u KBC Split?

----------


## Inesz

10. 2. 2015.
Postupci medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, a takvih se u splitskom KBC-u godišnje obavi gotovo 500 - od sredine prosinca su obustavljeni! Tako će vjerojatno biti još najmanje dva mjeseca, zbog građevinskih radova u prostoru laboratorija na Odjelu humane reprodukcije, te relicenciranja prema visokim standardima Europske unije. Iscrpnije u prilogu Vedrane Dedić.
http://radio.hrt.hr/radio-split/clan...plodnje/83938/

----------


## tal

Od 11 mj. se navodno počinje s tim radovima ...i tribalo je bit gotovo iza tri kralja a onda po mom dolasku iza tri kralja odgođeno do 15.2. a onda ponovo dolazim i dobivam info. da će bit do 5. mj. I to sve dobivam od doktora . E sad tu vidim svake info. od 5. mj pa do 9. i do nezna se kad i ćak nikako ....a ovo šta si ti naßla Inesz , to mi je najnovoje a i tribalo bi bit logično ali opet mi se čin da su neozbiljni jer nerade odel za liposukciju pa da tribamo nagađat kad če počet s radom .

----------


## perlica55

Tal draga, uopće ne znam kaj da velim  :Undecided: 
Definitivno im ne vjerujem niš, samo odgađaju datum završetka radova.
Gotovo sam sigurna da idući mjesec niš od IVF  postupaka.
Čula sam da rade inseminacije, pa ne znam dal vam je to opcija dok tapkate u mjestu (ukoliko je točna info)?!

----------


## tal

Perilica ....na žalost samo Ivf mi može pomoč .....ja sam poslala upit Deni Kareloviču pa me zanima hoće li odgovorit jer sam pisala nedugo i sanacijskom upravitelju ali ništa od toga , žalosno ali istinito je to da se ponašaju prema nama koda smo ovce  :Sad:

----------


## cvjet

Jel se ovdje tko zapitao jesu li ove glavusine sa firula u kakvoj vezi sa privatnicima da ih ne imenujem jer tocno znam sto su spremni za novac,nazalost da znam

----------


## tin

Pozdrav cure, evo da se i ja malo pridruzim. ja imuž imamo veliku dilemu. Bili smo u Citu kod dr. Poljaka, na 3 bezuspješna postupka. Kod mog muža je dijagnoza kriptozospermija, jako mali broj spermija, koji se nađe u centrifugatu nekad bude samo 1-2 spermija i dr.poljak nam je savjetovao da odustanemo da više ne idemo na umjetnu ili da muž uradi micro tesu. Međutim micro tesom se uništi tkivo testisa. Da li probati još koji put , bez micro tese ???? šta napraviti

----------


## perlica55

Tin, jako mi je žao zbog neuspjeha  :Sad: 
Naravno da nećete odustati...
Možda da razmotrite savjet dr. P za
MT?! Pitaj cure na temi azoospermija,mislim da tamo pišu iskustva sa MT... Sretnoo od srca : :Kiss:

----------


## tin

da čuli smo se sa dr. Šimunovićem iz Zagreba, on je optimističi , i kaže da ses dijagnozom criptozoospermija može doć do trudnoće i da ne odustajemo i da mi iz hercegovine ne znamo dalje od Cita otić. a inače dr. šimunović počinje radit privatno u Mostaru u jednoj poliklinici.

----------


## Inesz

Dobro ide  samoreklamiranje kod tog prof. Š. 
Tin, sretno. Kod vas je teška muška dg i vrlo važno vam je iskustvo i stručnost embriologa.

Reklamira se Prof. Š. , ali sagledajmo to sa ove strane :
-embriolog iz poliklinike C., Dr. P. Romac vrlo je iskusan je i jedan od najboljih embriologu u Hr (a i šire) 
-tko je embriolog u toj privatnoj poliklinici u Mostaru?  koliko iskustva ima i kakve uspjehe u radu?

----------


## tin

Inesz istina je sve sto pises, ja to znam. Ali mi ne planiramo odustat, sto nam savjetuje dr.poljak. 
Dr.velimir simunovic je iz. Zagreba pa mozda ga posjeto u njegovoj klinici, a znam da je za muzev slucaj najbitni dobar embriolog ...al sta nam je cinit, dr.poljak nam je rekao tako no sanlantno da odustanemo, ocito mu kvarimo statistiku. lako se bavit laksim oblicima neplodnosti, sta sa nam ostalim da odustanemo

----------


## bubekica

tin,
oprosti ako cu bit predirektna. Mislim da vam dr. P nije savjetovao odustajanje nego smatra da daljnji pokusaji na ovaj nacin nemaju smisla i da bi logican iduci korak bila microtese. Iako mi se u cijeloj prici ne svidja stil kojim je to rekao (barem ovako kako mi se cini iz tvojih postova) niti prizvuk "ni sad radimo microtese pa vam je to jedino smisleno", ali moram priznati da mi se cini da je u pravu i da cete si tim zahvatom znatno povecati sanse. Na tvom mjestu ne bih dvojila.

----------


## perlica55

Tin, evo cure koje imaju više iskustva su te fino savjetovale. Očito da ni microtese nije bauk, posebno ak vam povećava šansu za +...
Raspitaj se gdje rade MT i tko ima bolji rezultat, odite tu... Sretnoo  :Smile:

----------


## tin

Hvala vam cure i hocemo.

----------


## matto

Tin, Najbolje što pacijent može dobiti na nekoj poliklinici jepovjerenje u stručni tim koji tamo radi, nakon toga dolazi ostalo, iako jako jevažan embriolog, opremljenost, stručni kadar, bez povjerenja koje se gradi godinama,jer budimo iskreni rijetki uspiju iz prvog postupka, nema ni uspješnosti.Najgore što se može dogoditi pacijentu je lutanje od klinike do klinike s  mišlju da će eto baš u nekoj klinci dobitičarobnu injekciju ili stručnost nadnaravnih razmjera, u toj i toj poliklinicije veći uspjeh pa ćemo i mi uspjeti, ili slično. Osoblje poliklinike na čelu sdoc. Poljakom kroz mojih 4inseminacije i 5 IVF-ova za mene je ostalo i više od osobljai bliže od nekih članova familije. Imam iskustvo i smatram se kompetentnom govoritine samo zbog svog primjera nego iz primjera  drugih parova koji su u to vrijeme pohodili Citoto što vi pišete o doc. Poljaku je tako ružno, Shvaćam vas ljuti ste, želite uspjeti, želiteimati dijete jer bez obzira na našu lakšu dijagnozu, ako možemo tako reći, naidopatsku neplodnost, bila sam na vašem mjestu i vama i drugim ženama želimsamo jedno da budete na mom mjestu.  Sigurnasam da vam i to želi doc. Poljak, jer tog čovjeka pokreće kao neka vrsta adrenalinauspjeh upravo parova koji imaju „teške“  dijagnoze, takve priče sa sretnim završetkomprepričava danima. Moj 5 IVF na početku nije imao predznake uspjeha, samo četirijajne stanice dobivene, a transfer je dogovoren treći dan. Tako tužna ulazim naprstima u ordinaciju u onoj zelenoj suknjici, doc. Poljak me nije čuo kad samušla on gleda na ekranu neku crno bijelu fotku i smješka se, kasnije shvaćam da je to prva fotografija moga sina. U trenutku kad meje primijetio okreće ekran prema meni i kaže: "Pogledaj kako su lijepi", a štonaglas, što u sebi, tu rečenicu ću ponoviti i ponavljam milijun puta dok gledamsvog sina, pitajući se s koje je on zvijezde došao u naš život.

----------


## tin

matto, služem se apsolutno sa tobom. Ne mislim da je dr. Simunović bolje il dr.Poljak nešto gori. U biti toliko i nije do donjih , sve zavisi od slučaja do slučaja. Samo što dr.poljak predlaže da odustanemo a dr.Šimunić nam kaže može se uspijet i sa ovom dijagnozom, kriptozoospermija.. Meni je to veliko što nam neko daje nade, i vjeruje u naš uspijeh i mi se obmah psihiči bolje osjećamo.

----------


## sara10

Tin, koliko sam vidjela u jednom od tvojih prethodnih postova dr. Poljak vam je savjetovao ili odustati ili ići na micro tesu, dakle nije isključivo rekao da odustanete, koliko sam ja skužila.
Al ja vas razumijem u potpunosti jer u tako teškim dijagnozama kad ti netko kaže bilo što negativno, to te obeshrabri. Al sve je na vama i trebate biti čvrsti u svojoj odluci.
Da ti samo kažem svoj primjer, nama je uspjelo iz 8 puta, sve u Poljaka, osim 1 postupka. Nakon trećeg neuspjeha on je meni isto rekao: a da ti odustaneš? što mi isto nije bilo drago čut jer ja sam uvijek dobro reagirala, muž ima oligoasteno...nema šanse prirodno, ali za oplodnju je uvijek bilo spermija i uvjek bi dobivali lijepu brojku. Al ja sam prešla preko toga i nastavila dalje i on je vidio moju upornost i na dalje mi je bio odličan i kao dr. i kao čovjek, i zezali bi se i svašta. I sada vodim trudnoću kod njega i uvijek je neka zezancija, nema da nešto ne ispali na pregledu.
A da vama uspije kod njega, sigurna sam da bi mu bilo jako drago i prepričavao bi vaš slučaj sigurno.
U svakom slučaju, želim vam sreću što god da odlučili gdje dalje, al kao što su neke forumašice već spomenule, kod tako teške dijagnoze jako je bitan stručan tim, i ginekolog i biolog.

----------


## angie17

> Tin, koliko sam vidjela u jednom od tvojih prethodnih postova dr. Poljak vam je savjetovao ili odustati ili ići na micro tesu, dakle nije isključivo rekao da odustanete, koliko sam ja skužila.
> Al ja vas razumijem u potpunosti jer u tako teškim dijagnozama kad ti netko kaže bilo što negativno, to te obeshrabri. Al sve je na vama i trebate biti čvrsti u svojoj odluci.
> Da ti samo kažem svoj primjer, nama je uspjelo iz 8 puta, sve u Poljaka, osim 1 postupka. Nakon trećeg neuspjeha on je meni isto rekao: a da ti odustaneš? što mi isto nije bilo drago čut jer ja sam uvijek dobro reagirala, muž ima oligoasteno...nema šanse prirodno, ali za oplodnju je uvijek bilo spermija i uvjek bi dobivali lijepu brojku. Al ja sam prešla preko toga i nastavila dalje i on je vidio moju upornost i na dalje mi je bio odličan i kao dr. i kao čovjek, i zezali bi se i svašta. I sada vodim trudnoću kod njega i uvijek je neka zezancija, nema da nešto ne ispali na pregledu.
> A da vama uspije kod njega, sigurna sam da bi mu bilo jako drago i prepričavao bi vaš slučaj sigurno.
> U svakom slučaju, želim vam sreću što god da odlučili gdje dalje, al kao što su neke forumašice već spomenule, kod tako teške dijagnoze jako je bitan stručan tim, i ginekolog i biolog.


Sara,svaka cast na upornosti  skidam kapu, ti si nam dokaz da se upornost isplati @):- cestitam ti i zelim svu srecu!

----------


## tin

Sara hvala na finim rijecjma. Necemo odustat, icemo na razgovor sa dr.velimirom pa cemo vidjet sta nam on preporucuje, a nije iskljuceno da odemo i u cito da probamo jos koji put. Meni je u citu super, od doktora do sestara. Vec nas svi znaju, a i dr.poljak zna bit simpatican na svoj nacin od prvog dana sam vidjela da nema dlake na jeziku, on kaze onako kako je.

----------


## maca papucarica

Tin, zašto o tome što vas muči oko micro tese ne porazgovarate s urologom koji bi postupak i radio? On će vam najbolje znati objasniti koliko je sam postupak invazivan i sve ostalo što vas zanima.
Mislim da vam je dr Poljak samo rekao da je ovaj oblik liječenja koji sada radite (zamrzavanje jajnih stanica i čekanje kad će biti koji spermij da i oplode koju), suboptimalan i da vam Cito može ponuditi bolji, ukoliko vi to želite. Naravno, ako vi niste spremni odlučiti se na mt, možete to i reći i nastaviti ovako, ali bi to moglo biti iscrpljujuće i u konačnici naporno i skupo za vas...

A ovaj komentar da parovi iz Hercegovine ne znaju dalje Cita mi je  :Rolling Eyes: . Zar je čudno da ljudi biraju najbližu dobru kliniku kako bi lakše uskladili posao i postupke!? Tko si može priuštiti pusta bolovanja i go za to?

----------


## angie17

Curee molim za savjet i da li se ikome slično desilo?  Dakle,danas mi je 16dc,i boli me trbuh kao kad treba stici M i sluzava sukrvica,mislim da mi je O bila prije 2-3 dana pa se sada pitam sto je ovo?  Inace u srijedu trebam kod gin.na uzv da mi prije pocetka postupka IVF provjeri jeli sve ok. Sad me strah da se nesto nije poremetilo...bas sad kad krecemo sa svojim prvom postupkom  :Sad:  jel se ikome ovo dogodilo?

----------


## tin

maca papucarica, razmisljali smo i o tome. Otic na razgovor u cito sa urologom, a oni su tek poceli sa MT da vidimo ko radi. ne mogu nigdje nac, da li je tko radio MT u citu, iskustva , cijena postupka. A od svega najgore sto sve placamo sami.

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure, danas bila u cita, za 1.ivf dobila gonale 225 iu, ukupno 900. Vaše pretpostavke o broju jajnih stanica s obzirom na moj jadni amh od 9?

----------


## kilimanju3

Gonali idu od 2 do 6.dana ciklusa.

----------


## perlica55

Tin, MM je u Citu bio kod urologice Radovniković, veli da je jako fina i ljubazna... Za cijenu MT, ak nema na njihovoj stranici, pošalji mail dr. P...
Kilimanju, joj tko će znati kak koja od nas bude reagirala na stimulaciju  :Smile: 
Budu ti na prvom UZV pojačali pikalice ak će trebati...
Samu sebe često tješim da je u prvom postupku super doći do ET-a...
Želim ti sreću od srca... Javi nam kak nepredješ..

----------


## kilimanju3

Znači da iza ovih gonala najvjerojatnije ide još lijekova. Baš me zanima tijek i br. jajnih st(ako ih bude)

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure, danas krenula s gonalima 225, u petak uzv, pa vidimo šta dalje.

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju sretno od srca, nek bude finih folikula... Obvezno nam javi kak napreduješ. Da nas idući mjesec razveseliš visokom betom  :Very Happy:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala perlice.  :Wink:

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure, danas 6.dc 12-13 folikula vel. 10 mm,punkcija u sri-čet, dr. rekao da je bolje nego je očekivao s obzirom na amh 9.5

----------


## sara79

> Cure, danas 6.dc 12-13 folikula vel. 10 mm,punkcija u sri-čet, dr. rekao da je bolje nego je očekivao s obzirom na amh 9.5


To je super. Jel terapija ista ili je dr.smanjio ili dodao mozda nesto?

----------


## kilimanju3

Ista terapija, od sutra uzimam još cetrotide. Vidit ćemo šta je u folikulima, ne nadam se previše.

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju pa super si reagirala na stimulaciju  :Very Happy: 
Držim fige za dalje, sretno i javi kak je prošla punkcija  :Kiss:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala perlice, javim sve.

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, hajde javljaj detalje  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo, čekamo novosti!!!!

----------


## kilimanju3

Sutra je dan D-punkcija, dajem sebi 2% šanse za uspjeh jer mi ništa u životu nije lako došlo, pa ne       virujem ni da će ovo. Javim sutra sve, ako bude ijedan folikul do ujutro.  :Wink:

----------


## angie17

Toliko o optimizmu heh  :Razz:  <3

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju budeš zbilja dobila po turu  :Mad: ! 
Naravno da će biti folikula,jajnih stanica, brzih plivača  i finih embrija  :Heart: ...
Držim fige da aspiracija prođe u redu, čekamo detalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## kilimanju3

Perlice,angie,sara  :Kiss:  8 stanica izvučeno iz onih folikula, sad vidimo koliko će opstat.

----------


## perlica55

Vidiš kak si fino reagirala na terapiju 
 :Kiss: 
Dal je zadovoljan dr. P???
Kad ćeš imati volje/vremena, hajde napiši kolko si kojih pikalica primila...
Vibram i dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

> Perlice,angie,sara  8 stanica izvučeno iz onih folikula, sad vidimo koliko će opstat.


Joj pa to je odlicno  :Smile:  
Sad za dobar tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i za lijepe embrije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Odlično kilimanju3! Bit će tu sigurno i smrzlića! Držimo  :fige:  za dalje.

Jel ti ovo prvi pokušaj u Cita i koji ti je sveukupno pokušaj?

----------


## sara10

Ima li tko kakve informacije vezano za humanu KBC SPLIT?

----------


## angie17

Veliko bravo za nasu kilimanju,bas je prsva koka nosilica  :Wink:  
Sara danas sam pitala svog gin zna li kada bi moga humana u ST poceti sa radom kaze vjerojatno nista do jeseni....  :Sad:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala cure,al iskreno-ne nadam se, već sam rekla da mislim da ću se namučit do bebe. 1.pokušaj ivf-a mi je ovo općenito. Iza mene 1 IUI, par tempiranih odnosa, mužev spermiogram nadnaravno dobar,moji nalazi osim amh od 9 uredni, tako da smo idiopati. Svaka čast osoblju,a pogotovo dr. P. koji je za mene ljudina. I, on je dosta zadovoljan. Javim za dalje. Primala sam gonale 225 od 2-10dc, 7-10dc cetrotide, 10.dc ovitrele i decapeptyl.

----------


## tal

angie 17 koji ti je dr. reka to za humanu u Kbc St ?

----------


## angie17

Tal moj gin.koji je u kontaktu s timom iz hunane u ST...zbog toga sam ja na postupku u ZG....rekao je da nema svrhe cekati jer bi mi propali nalazi....

----------


## sara79

> Perlice,angie,sara  8 stanica izvučeno iz onih folikula, sad vidimo koliko će opstat.


Kilimanju kakvo je stanje? Jesu te zvali danas iz laboratorija?

----------


## kilimanju3

Jesu, u utorak 5. dan je transfer, neznam zasto tako kasno,rekli su da je bio ivf i da su sve oplodjene í da je sve OK. Pa sad.. sta bude..bit će...

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, pa to je super vijest  :Very Happy: 
Budu ti vratili blastice... Samo nek se sve nastavi kak treba... Vibram i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala perlice  :Kiss:

----------


## kina19

Pozdrav cure! Evo i mene tu. Situacija je ovakva. Imamo jedno dijete dobiveno prirodnim putem i sad nikako dobiti drugo već 1,5 godinu. Muž je radio spermiogram i dijagnosticirana je oligoathenozoospermia. Zanima me je li na rezultate moglo utjecati to što je uzorak dobiven na kraju spolnog odnosa, a ne masturbacijom!?

----------


## kina19

Evo spermiograma!

Što vi mislite, bi li bilo moguće prirodna oplodnja?
Evo muževog spermiograma pa mi recite je li moguća prirodna trudnoća!

Izgled: normal
likvefakcija: normal
viskoznost: normal
volumen:2.2
ph: 7.8
apstinencija:3 dana
broj spermija: 6,5*10 na 5
aglutinacija: ne
brzo usmjereno poretnih 5%
sporo usmjereno pokretnih 31%
neusmjereno pokretnih 3%
nepokretnih 61%
opće ocjena pokretljivosti 2-3
normalni oblici:24

dijagnoza: oligoasthenozoospermia

----------


## bubekica

Kina, dobrodosla!
Obzirom na nacin uzimanja uzorka, pretpostavljam da ste uzorak nosili sami u kliniku pa je moguce da je vrijeme proteklo od ejakulacije do zaprimanja uzorka moglo utjecati na pokretljivost, ali ne i na brojnost spermija.
Prije donosenja dijagnoze potrebno je uciniti jos barem jedan nalaz, savjetujem da uzorak iduci put date u klinici.
Spontana trudnoca je moguca, ali je vjerojatnost mala, obzirom na broj spermija i njihovu pokretljivost. Ali kazem - svakako ponovite nalaz. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## perlica55

Kina dobro došla, potpisujem bubekicu, ponovite nalaz s-grama na klinici pa budete znali pravo stanje... Gdje ste radili nalaz?
Kilimanju kak si? Uzbuđena? Sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## kina19

Nalaz rađen u novom rodilištu!  Kbc Split

----------


## perlica55

Kina, čitala sam po forumu, kak su nalazi s-grama iz KBC-a St u najmanju ruku diskutabilni..

evo link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60067-Spermiogram-u-Splitu

Navodno su pojedini muževi, par dana od lošeg KBC nalaza, ponavljali u 
poliklinici Cito i razlika je bila velika...
Pa eto, osobno iskustvo nemam, al provjeri... Sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Perlice, hvala ti, nisam unaprijed ništa javljala jer nisam znala šta me čeka. Došla sam do zen faze, nakon sve muke i stresa.  :Wink:  danas mi vraćene 2 blastociste, 4 zamrznute, za 2 tjedna vidimo. Javim vam sve. Perlice  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

super rezultat!
figam na 100tu!

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala bubekice  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Perlice, hvala ti, nisam unaprijed ništa javljala jer nisam znala šta me čeka. Došla sam do zen faze, nakon sve muke i stresa.  danas mi vraćene 2 blastociste, 4 zamrznute, za 2 tjedna vidimo. Javim vam sve. Perlice


Pa to je odlicno
vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ako ti nije problem da se upises ovdje u statistiku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## Kadauna

ima li što novoga u Splitu? kad počinju opet postupci u bolnici? Koliko dugo oni već ne rade? 4 mjeseca, više??

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju superrrrr  :Very Happy: 
Mi smo idući mjesec u Citu na konačnim konzultacijama. Javim detalje  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*kilimanju3* pa to je odlično! Sveukupno 6 blastica, a bila si baš pesimist  :facepalm: 

Kadauna, netko je ovdje spomenuo da ima inform. da vjerovatno ništa neće biti prije jeseni u kbc Split. 
Moje osobno mišljenje je da će biti dobro ako i tada započnu sa postupcima.

----------


## kilimanju3

Sara10, još sam ja pesimist.  :Wink:  čujemo se kroz 10ak dana.  :Kiss:  sara79, hvala!  :Wink:

----------


## kina19

> Kina, čitala sam po forumu, kak su nalazi s-grama iz KBC-a St u najmanju ruku diskutabilni..
> 
> evo link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60067-Spermiogram-u-Splitu
> 
> Navodno su pojedini muževi, par dana od lošeg KBC nalaza, ponavljali u 
> poliklinici Cito i razlika je bila velika...
> Pa eto, osobno iskustvo nemam, al provjeri... Sretnooo


Hvala Perlice!
Ne znam jel ima utjecaja što je s-gram dobiven spolnim odnosom,a ne masturbacijom?
Svakako ćemo ići po nalaz u CITO, ali vjerojatno ipak nešto nije ok jer pokušavamo godinu i pol.

----------


## sara79

> Sara10, još sam ja pesimist.  čujemo se kroz 10ak dana.  sara79, hvala!


Ne prihvacam pesimiste  :Wink:  
Bit ce to lijepa beta  :Kiss:  
Ajde se molim te upisi na temu koliko js si dobila i koliko smrzlica imas. Pogledaj u postu gore sam ti link postavila al sigurno nisi vidjela.

----------


## kilimanju3

> Pa to je odlicno
> vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ako ti nije problem da se upises ovdje u statistiku 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica


 jesam  :Wink:

----------


## perlica55

Kina, moguće da zbilja nalaz ne valja  :Undecided: 
Sretno vam s nalazom u Citu, nek bude bolji, javi nam svakako  :Smile: 

Kilimanju, budeš dobila po turu zbog pesimizma  :Razz: 
Nadaj se najboljem i biti će tako  :Very Happy:

----------


## jojo

> Hvala Perlice!
> Ne znam jel ima utjecaja što je s-gram dobiven spolnim odnosom,a ne masturbacijom?
> Svakako ćemo ići po nalaz u CITO, ali vjerojatno ipak nešto nije ok jer pokušavamo godinu i pol.


evo ja još jednom potvrđujem iz vlastitog iskustva da sg u cita i u kbc-u nije ni sličan! u kbc-u čak ne priznaju onaj napravljen u cita

----------


## sara10

A ni obrnuto jojo!

----------


## sara79

> jesam


Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

I nama je ogromna razlika u nalazima iz kbc-a i cita. Po kbc-u smo 100 % neplodni .

----------


## sunny83

Nakon godine pokusavanja, nalaz spermiograma na Citu je bio normospermia, a na kbc-u oligoastheno. Kako nismo željeli trošit vrijeme na insiminacije isli smo po trece mišljenje na VV gdje nam je potvrđen nalaz s kbc-a tj. oligoasthenospermia.

----------


## Inesz

> I nama je ogromna razlika u nalazima iz kbc-a i cita. Po kbc-u smo 100 % neplodni .


u KBC Split ste imali dijagnozu azoospermije?

----------


## kina19

Cure!  Dosao moj nalaz! SHCG nizak!  Recite mi gleda li se nalaz progesterona za luteralnu fazu ako je rađen 21.dan ciklusa?

----------


## željkica

Pisalo je 99% nepokretnih sok mi je muž dozivia jedva sam ga nagovorila da ode u cita napravit ponovo.

----------


## Kadauna

> Nakon godine pokusavanja, nalaz spermiograma na Citu je bio normospermia, a na kbc-u oligoastheno. Kako nismo željeli trošit vrijeme na insiminacije isli smo po trece mišljenje na VV gdje nam je potvrđen nalaz s kbc-a tj. oligoasthenospermia.


hm - ovo je čudno - da je u Citu bio normo pa onda ipak oligoasthenospermia

a što je Cito predlagao nakon takvog spermiograma? Inseminacije? ako je tome tako - onda ustvari nepotrebno stvaraju troškove za pacijente s "krivim" spermiogramima=dijagnozama pa tako i nepotrebnim i bezuspješnim načinima liječenja = inseminacija!?

----------


## perlica55

> hm - ovo je čudno - da je u Citu bio normo pa onda ipak oligoasthenospermia
> 
> a što je Cito predlagao nakon takvog spermiograma? Inseminacije? ako je tome tako - onda ustvari nepotrebno stvaraju troškove za pacijente s "krivim" spermiogramima=dijagnozama pa tako i nepotrebnim i bezuspješnim načinima liječenja = inseminacija!?


Zbilja čudno, kod nas je dr. P kod dijagnoze astenozoospermija, reko ak nema barem 10/12 milijona progresivnih, da se ne isplati AIH..

----------


## sunny83

> hm - ovo je čudno - da je u Citu bio normo pa onda ipak oligoasthenospermia
> 
> a što je Cito predlagao nakon takvog spermiograma? Inseminacije? ako je tome tako - onda ustvari nepotrebno stvaraju troškove za pacijente s "krivim" spermiogramima=dijagnozama pa tako i nepotrebnim i bezuspješnim načinima liječenja = inseminacija!?



Da dr.P. je predlagao bar tri inseminacije, pa smo odlucili ipak napravit jos jedan spermiogram na "neutralnom terenu" jer nismo zeljeli trosit vrijeme na insiminacije ako nema ni najmanje sanse, a opet nam bilo zao odmah na IVF ako ima iti malo sanse.  
Do trudnoce smo dosli pomocu IVF/ICSI postupka

----------


## sara10

Nama je nalaz sgrama u kbc-u bio oligoasteno sa 99% nepokretnih i jako mali broj spermija (niti 1 mil), nakon toga muž je napravio i u Cita, nalaz ja bio također oligoastenospermia, samo malo bolja pokretljivost i veći broj (1,2 mil), al i dalje je to bio loš nalaz. Dr. nam je odmah predložio ICSI s obzirom na nalaz što je logično.
Ne mislim da bi dr. P ili bilo koji drugi predlagao inseminacije ako smatra da nema šanse za za uspjeh, već suprotno, predlaže najbolje moguće rješenje. 

Nalazi sgrama u Cita i kbc-u jesu različiti, tj. u kbc-u su lošiji jer u Cita imaju bolju aparaturu, al eto u našem slučaju nalaz ipak nije bio toliko različit, mislim u Cita je bolji, al dijagnoza je ista.

----------


## daxy

Pozdrav,curke.
Ja vas špijam s vremena na vrijeme,nisam nešto aktivna.
Al kad sam pročitala ovo o s-gramima,morala sam se javit.

MM je u KBC Splitu dobio nalaz oligo-astheno da bi samo tjedan dana nakon toga u CITO imao normo.
I to vam u Splitu, nažalost, nije ništa neobično.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Netko je napisao da KBC ne priznaje s-grame iz CITa,al barem iz mog iskustva to nije točno.
Doktorica nije niti komentirala,a kamo li prigovarala ili ne prihvatila nalaz.

Ono što je bitno u ovoj priči je način na koji sam saznala da je s-gram MM napravljen u CITu točan. A dugo je i mene mučilo koji od ta dva je pravi. 
Bili smo na AIH u KBCu i kad je biologica (nažalost ne znam joj ime) donijela uzorak MM komentirala je kako su momci u izvrsnoj formi.
Ne bi to rekla da MM ima oligho-astheno. 

Što se ovih radova tiče,nemojte se nadat ni u najluđim snovima da ćete upast u postupak prije rujna. To sam već jednom i pisala.

Ja sam se prebacila kod drugog doktora jer mi je dosadilo čekat da se dr.Marušić vrati s bolovanja.
Mislim da se ona u KBC neće vratit jer mi je još na konzultacijama u listopadu rekla da čeka da joj istekne ugovor i da bježi odande. Čisto da znate tu informaciju,ako ima tko kod nje. 

Ja sam sljedeći tjedan na konzultacijama za svoj 2 AIH.
Trebala sam odavno otići,al sam najprije nju čekala,pa sam se prebacila kod dr.Mršića,da bi mi otkazali termin i napokon sam dočekala.
Mrzim kako se to sve otegne....

Želim vam svima sreću u postupcima.  :Kiss:  
Držte i vi meni fige.  :Kiss: 

Ako netko zna,jel daju u KBCu neki drugi lijek umjesto Klomifena?
Ja sam očajno reagirala na njega (1 folikul svaki put),a imala sam grozne nuspojave.

----------


## sara10

daxy, ja sam isto samo jednom i to u kbc-u koristila Klomifen i nije mi odgovarao, imala nuspojave, bilo je folikula kod mene, endometrij tanji nego inače, ali te nuspojave su bile najgore. Ne bih ga više uzimala da idem opet. Femara mi sasvim odgovara.

----------


## tal

Daxy .....slabo sam te skužila ,ti si na postupku u kbc-u ili ?  Kako misliš da se nenadamo upast u termin prije rujna ? Meni je dr . B rekao da dođem početkom 5 mj. (Ako su radovi gotovi ).

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, početak 5 mjeseca za koje vas naručuju da dođete u KBC Split je za 13 dana.  :Sad:  

Jasno je da radovi na humanoj nisu gotovi, a kad će biti-ne zna se. Jesen, zima ove godine... izgledniji su za početak rada humane u Splitu nego početak 5. mjeseca.


Postupci se u KBC Split ne provode više od pola godine. Sigurno je velik broj neplodnih parova uskraćen za liječenje, ali je li netko upućivao dopise o tome Ministarstvu zdravlja? Što je Ministartvo zdravlja odgovorilo? 

Moguće je lako da će ispsasti da KBC Split počinje raditi mpo postupke nakon godinu dana od prestanka rada u prosincu prošle godine. Godina dana čekanja na postupke nekim će parovima značiti razliku između imanja i nemanja djeteta.  :Sad:

----------


## tal

Meni radi veliku razliku jer sam trenutno 41 ipo god. a po zakonu se može do 42  :Sad:  .

----------


## Inesz

Tal, koliko si ti ve dugo u pokušaju da dođeš do mpo postupka?

Sa toliko godina, zbilja ne bi smjela čekati niti dan. Znam da ti sitacija nije bajna oko odlaska u Zg, ali reproduktivna spsobnost žena u ovim godinama rapidno se srozava. Nama u ovim reprodukcijskim godinama doslovno svaki dan je važan.

Što se tiče Zakona o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji:
http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji

članak 10., stavak 4 kaže ovo:

_(4) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. Liječnik koji provodi postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, iz osobito opravdanih zdravstvenih razloga može omogućiti pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ženi nakon navršene 42. godine života._

Znači, o nastavku prava na liječenje na teret osiguranja za ženu koja je napunila 42. godinu odlučuje liječnik koji provodi mpo postupak.

Na žalost, u našim bolnicama se već dvije godine automatski uskraćuje pravo na liječenje mpo postupcima svim ženama koje su napunile 42. godine bez obzira na stanje njihovih preostalih reproduktivnih kapaciteta.

Jasno je da generalno gledajući žene visokih repoduktivnih godina imaju male šanse za uspjeh mpo liječenja, ali je i sa medicinskog stajališta jasno da biološki kapaciteti ne moraju biti u skladu s kornološkom dobi. Nezakonski je i neetično uskratiti liječenje ženi koja ima dobre  nalaze i kod koje postoje realne šanse za rođenje djeteta.

Tako imamo  žena koje su npr. prije navršene 40 godine opasno blizu menopauzi i imaju slabe pokazatelje reproduktivne spsobnosti (visok FSH, nizak amh, mali broj antralnih folikula), ali one imaju pravo na liječenje na teret hzzo-a, dok s druge strane  žena od 42 godine koja očuvane reproduktivne kapacitete npr  FSH 7, amh 19 pmol/L i 14 antralnih folikula automatski gubi pravo na liječenje.

Ovakvo postupanje naših mpo specijalista u bolnicama predstavlja dobno-spolnu diskriminaciju žena i uskraćivanje prava na liječenja.

Stav je Ministarstva i HZZO-a oko ove problematike 42+ usklađen sa zakonom i kažu da žene koje imaju očuvani reprduktivni kapacitet imaju pravo na liječenje ako o tome tako odluči njihov mpo liječnik.

Zakon je jedno, a praksa drugo. Činjenica je da žene koje su navršile 42. godine bez obzira na reproduktivne pokazatelje već 2 godine u našim bolnicama ne ostvaruju pravo na liječenje.
Mislim da je ovo pitanje o kojem bi se trebalo obavjestiti Pravobraniteljstvo, da se ispita usklađenost prakse i Zakona.

----------


## daxy

Dobar vam dan.  :Smile: 

sara10,ja sam na 1x1,kao i na 2x1 i 3x1 Klomifen dobivala samo 1 folikul.
Zadnji put sam ga pila 3x1 i imala sam grozne nuspojave: nekontrolirano znojenje,napadaji vrućine,... al najgore od svega je bilo titranje slike pred očima,nisam bila sposobna hodat ravno,a kamo li sjest za volan. Jednostavno mi se ne isplati. Radije ću ići na prirodni AIH,nego na stimulaciju Klomifenom. 
Još gore od ovih nuspojava je da mi je ciklus bio totalno poremećen. Taj ciklus (AIH) mi je menstruacija kasnila 20 dana (došla 20. dan poslije zadnjeg Utrića),a sljedeći mi je uranila 15 dana. Tek 3. ciklus sam imala normalno ovulaciju i menstruaciju na vrijeme. 

tal,da ja sam u postupku u KBCu Split. Ne znam jesi li kako bila u zgradi rodilišta,al ako si blizu,poviri tamo pa vidi kako radovi (ne)napreduju. 
Svaki laik može na prvi pogled vidjeti da nema teorije da to bude završeno da se s postupcima krene u 5. mjesecu.
Ja sam u postupku AIH (njih rade),al da mi gori pod nogama ne bih čekala ni dana,nego bih se uputila u Rijeku ili Zagreb,pa makar u autu spavala.

Mislim lažu nas od 11.mjeseca kad su počeli govorit da će se postupci radit iza sv.Tri Kralja. 
Od tada datum početka rada Humane reprodukcije odgađaju mjesec za mjesec. 
U siječnju su rekli krajem veljače,u veljači da će početkom ožujka, u ožujku odgodili za travanj i sad u travnju govore da će u svibnju napokon krenuti?
Ja ne znam zašto im itko vjeruje?

Iskreno meni je sada svejedno jer imam još 2 AIH ispred sebe i 15 godina za IVF postupke.
Suosjećala sam kao žena,al kad vidim da oni kojima je bitno ne poduzimaju ništa i šute ko zaliveni,šutim i ja.

----------


## tal

Daxy ja sam slala upite na razne adrese i bez odgovora na žalost tako da ne šutim . Živim 80-tak km od st i nemogu svako malo putovat i nadgledat radove a telefonski nedaju takve informacije . Da vrime mi je na isteku ali to šta kažeš spavat u autu je nemoguče ...u autu se nemožeš kupat i živit skoro misec dana bez stresa . Za iči u zg na postupak znači ponovo sve preglede i nalaze napravit , novi doktor nova pravila , naći stan  za taj period itd . mislim da nije baš to ni jeftin sport jer bi onda išli preko privatnika a ne kbc-a  :Sad: . No šta je tu je ja sam sa postupkom  krenila sa 38 god. i imala par operacija  i u 40-toj u 10 mj. imala prvi postupak sa 6 blastica stim da su dvi stavili a četri ostavili ...međutim nije uspio ni jedno ni drugo i onda sljede famozni radovi koji traju više nego li gradnja piramide u egiptu . U međuvremenu amh rezerva mi opada i hormoni malo luduju a ja bi trebala izdržat i bit skulirana ....kako ?

----------


## tal

Inesz ja sam imala lani jedan postupak i sad čekam da sagrade tu sobu da mogu dalje .....užas . Nadam se da če mi dr. nekako opravdat  i dogodine u prvom mj. kad napunim 42 da ču moći dalje na besplatne postupke jer nisam ja kriva šta im triba godinu dana da renoviraju jednu prostoriju .

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, kak si?? Kakvo je stanje??
Ak se ne varam, danas si 7dpt... 
Navijam za visoku betuuuu  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

Da i ja sam se bas danas sjetila kilimanju.
Danas je 7 dnt....joj kako to vrijeme leti.

Kilimanju javi se  :Kiss:  
Mogao bi i testic uskoro  :Wink:

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure moje, nema bete prije pon, jučer primila 2.brevactid pa moram čekat ponediljak da se očistim od hcg-a. Nikakve simptome nemam  :Sad:  je, 7.dan nakon ET je.

----------


## sara79

> Cure moje, nema bete prije pon, jučer primila 2.brevactid pa moram čekat ponediljak da se očistim od hcg-a. Nikakve simptome nemam  je, 7.dan nakon ET je.


A da, onda nista od testica. 
Treba par dana da brevactid izadje iz organizma.
Nemoras niti imati simptome  :Wink:  
Ima i takvih trudnica  :Kiss:

----------


## kina19

Može li mi netko reći kako izgleda AIH ? Koje pretrage treba prije obaviti i je li postoji netko od vas da mu je uspjelo putem tog postupka dobiti dijete?

----------


## perlica55

Kina za AIH- inseminaciju treba imati uredne briseve, papa test i HSG... Žena treba imati krvnu grupu i rh faktor, oboje partnera biljege na HIV i hepatitis, te M dobar spermiogram...
Curke vele da postupak nije bolan... Rodnica se dezinficira, uvede se kateter i ubrizgaju spermiji... 
Uspješnost, ak se ne varam je 10%...
Nisam bila u postupku, pa detalje ne znam... Bude netko od cura detaljnije napisao  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Splicanke moje,znate li gdje se na firulama vadi beta i za koliko nalaz bude gotov?

----------


## zlatica

angie u centralnom lab.Bude gotov oko 13 h.

----------


## angie17

Zlatica znaci isti dan bude gotov??  I jos jedno pitanjce do koliko h se vadi?  Hvala puuno na odg.

----------


## zlatica

da isti dan.vade mislim do 9,nisam sigurna...ja sam nekako odma išla oko 7 i išla po nalaz oko 13.
lipo je sta u privatni lab.šalju mailom oko 10-11

----------


## perlica55

Angie, dal ti to čekaš betu??? Sretnooo  :Very Happy: 
Kilimanju, gdje si??? Kolko još?  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Perlice cekam betu da  :Smile:  pisala sam na sv.Duh,ali tek u cetvrtak vadim beticu posto mi je transfer bio u pon.

----------


## zašto

Cure, treba mi par informacija...kakvo je vaše iskustvo sa CITO klinikom...i dr Poljakom...kakvi su im uslovi...kontaktirala sam ga i čini mi se ok, ali...dijagnoza je azoospermija...u suštini je li iko od vas sa ovakvom dijagnozom kod njega šta pokušavao? Nizam iz HR pa zato pitam...

----------


## kilimanju3

Čekamo ponediljak za betu..imam grčeve kao pred m. Javim rezultat.

----------


## tin

Zasto, kod mog muza je azoospermija. I u citu smo prosli 3 postupka, bezuspjesna. Inace muzu nadju u centrifugatu spermije. medjutim dr.poljak nam ne savjetovao da odustanemo

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju i angie, želim vam od srca visokeee betice, sretno objema  :Kiss: 
Zašto, meni je dr. P ok, brutalno iskren, bez imalo uljepšavanja situacije... Čak me na konzultacijama šokirao kolko je direktan.. Nakon par dana sam zbilja procesuirala u glavi ono kaj je reko, i svaka rečenica je bila na "mjestu". Na postupku još nismo bili, pa detalje ne znam. Embriolog je jako fin, medicinsko osoblje klinike je jako ljubazno...

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala ti perlice  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## angie17

Hvala perlice, valjda cemo docekati nase betice  :Smile:

----------


## zašto

> Zasto, kod mog muza je azoospermija. I u citu smo prosli 3 postupka, bezuspjesna. Inace muzu nadju u centrifugatu spermije. medjutim dr.poljak nam ne savjetovao da odustanemo


Ne razumijem, savjetovao vam je da odustanete ili ne? Kakve tvoj m ima hormone?Meni je samo rekao ako je fsh ok, da ima nade...

----------


## tin

> Ne razumijem, savjetovao vam je da odustanete ili ne? Kakve tvoj m ima hormone?Meni je samo rekao ako je fsh ok, da ima nade...


hormoni kod mog muza su ok. Dr.poljak nam je savjetovao nakon tri bezuspjesna postupka sto smo radili u citu , da odustanemo. Ili da muz uradi micro tesu, a koju oni u citu rade. mozda cemo probat jos nedanput, posto muzu nadnju spermija u centrifugatu, malo al nadju. Ako ne onda micro tesu uradit

----------


## sara10

> Cure, treba mi par informacija...kakvo je vaše iskustvo sa CITO klinikom...i dr Poljakom...kakvi su im uslovi...kontaktirala sam ga i čini mi se ok, ali...dijagnoza je azoospermija...u suštini je li iko od vas sa ovakvom dijagnozom kod njega šta pokušavao? Nizam iz HR pa zato pitam...


Ja znam za jedan slučaj para sa azospermijom kojemu je uspjelo u Cita nakon više postupaka. Ne znam sad detalje kako su se spermiji vadili, al je uspjelo. Inače, sve pozitivno o dr. i klinici.
Ne znači da nema više parova sa azzo kojima je u Cita uspjelo, nego kažem da znam par kojem je.

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, gdje si????? Kakva je beta?
Nadam se iskreno da je fina, trocifrena  :Kiss:

----------


## kilimanju3

Čekam još, oko 6 javim.

----------


## kilimanju3

Beta 1158 valjda su mi oči OK

----------


## sara79

> Beta 1158 valjda su mi oči OK


Jeee cestitam  :Kiss:  
To su mozda i dvojceki  :Smile: 
Koji je danas dan od transfera???

----------


## kilimanju3

13-i, još ne virujem.

----------


## antony34

Kilimanju cestitam.

----------


## angie17

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  kilimanjuuuuuuuuu

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanjuuuuuuu čestitammm od srca  :Very Happy:  jako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Kiss: 
Fino sada uživaj i mazi bušu  :Smile: 
Antony, čestitam i tebi, ak se ne varam, pročitala sam da je danas bilo fino duplanje bete...
Sretno objema  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala vam puno cure, nadam se da će dalje kod nas sviju biti onako kako mi to želimo, sad čekamo Angie i njenu betu u četvrtak, moram reći da mi je upravo ona bila najveća podrška zadnjih dana, predivna osoba i zaslužuje uspjeh. Ljubim vas sve!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Kilimanju čestitam ! Cure u postupcima sretno!!!

----------


## angie17

Ooo draga...hvala ti punoooo  :Kiss:   lijepo je znati da sam nekome pomogla, sreca je znati pruzati,dijeliti i primati srecu!!!   :Smile:  sva sam se raznjezila,ah ti hormoni  :Smile: )

----------


## rozalija

kilimanju3 čestitam od srca. Prekrasna beta. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ja37

pozdrav cure..... htjela bi samo reći svoje iskustvo što se tiče kbc split....
dakle budući da se ne zna točno kada će početi sa radom.... a dr mi je rekao da idem dalje.... ja sam poslala mail na predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr (Petrova bolnica) da se naručim za konzultacije za postupak (budući da mi je 37 godina) i vrijeme prolazi... i odgovor sam dobila u roku 20 min da mi treba uputnica, otišla kod svog dr. skenila uputnicu i poslala, za tjedan dana bila na konzulatija i dobila termin za IVF u 5. mjesecu, nalazi svi vrijedi 2 godine... samo mi je suprug ipak treibao napraviti novi spermiogram gore kod njih.. sutra imam zakazano kod dr da vidim je li sve u redu i da li uzimam lijekove.... noćas putem iz zd u zg autobusom... (tako samo i u split putovalal)  tako da sretno svima........ nismo mi krivi što moramo u borbu s tim.... ali čekati  je najgore....

----------


## kina19

Zna li tko radi li dr Ante Mršić privatno u St?

----------


## jojo

> Zna li tko radi li dr Ante Mršić privatno u St?


nije

----------


## angie17

Evo da javim svoju zalosnu betu 1,20.... Na zalost za ovaj put to je to....

----------


## sara79

> Evo da javim svoju zalosnu betu 1,20.... Na zalost za ovaj put to je to....


Zao mi je angie  :Sad:

----------


## perlica55

Angie, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## kina19

Radi u klinici dr Obada

----------


## angie17

Hvala vam cure moje <3...

----------


## masa984

pozdrav drage moje! Zanima me da li je netko IVF radio u Splitu i kakvi su rezultati!

----------


## perlica55

Masa dobro došla... Pročitaj ranije postove, pa budeš vidjela... KBC se još uvijek renovira, a na stranicama Cita ima nekakva statistika za prošlu godinu... Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> 13-i, još ne virujem.


kilimanju kako si?
Kad je prvi uz?  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Sara79, zasad sam OK, UZV imam 18.5., dotad čekam.  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

Sretno!!! :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> pozdrav cure..... Htjela bi samo reći svoje iskustvo što se tiče kbc split....
> Dakle budući da se ne zna točno kada će početi sa radom.... A dr mi je rekao da idem dalje.... Ja sam poslala mail na predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr (petrova bolnica) da se naručim za konzultacije za postupak (budući da mi je 37 godina) i vrijeme prolazi... I odgovor sam dobila u roku 20 min da mi treba uputnica, otišla kod svog dr. Skenila uputnicu i poslala, za tjedan dana bila na konzulatija i dobila termin za ivf u 5. Mjesecu, nalazi svi vrijedi 2 godine... Samo mi je suprug ipak treibao napraviti novi spermiogram gore kod njih.. Sutra imam zakazano kod dr da vidim je li sve u redu i da li uzimam lijekove.... Noćas putem iz zd u zg autobusom... (tako samo i u split putovalal)  tako da sretno svima........ Nismo mi krivi što moramo u borbu s tim.... Ali čekati  je najgore....


sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kina19

Evo da podijelim svoje iskustvo s hsg pretragom! Bila sam kod dr Šparca i ništa nije bolilo! Tako da se ne trebate bojati! Samo opušteno!

----------


## perlica55

Kina, super za HSG bez boli i dr. Š, još ne mogu prežaliti kaj je otišo iz Cita i kaj se ne bavi kod sebe IVF postupcima  :Sad:

----------


## T_A_J_A

Pozdravko svima...
Zao mi je sto nisam ranije nasla ovu temu ali... Sutra aBd nam je zakazan ET u CITU kod dr. Poljaka... Sve same pohvale za njega i sestre svi su tako srdacni, susretljivi... Javljam se sutra sa nivim inf kako je sve proslo...

Sretno svima

----------


## maris1980

Dobro jutro cure  :Smile: 
Prvi put sam na forumu, pa evo ukratko. 
Muž i ja pokušavamo dobiti bebu 2 god. 
Na pretragama kod njega loš spermiogram oligoasteno, kod mene niži AMH 7,6pom/L.
Bili kod doktora Poljaka u Citu i dogovorili postupak idući ciklus.
Od 2dc - 5dc, 225 Gonala F, 6dc kontrolni UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje..
Idemo po mojoj želji odmah na ICSI/IMSI.. Jedva čekam krenuti s bockanjem, za
nekih 12 dana bi trebala menga  :Very Happy: 
Ima li još neko da je u postupku, da razmijenimo dojmove????
Sretno svima..

----------


## sara79

> Sara79, zasad sam OK, UZV imam 18.5., dotad čekam.


kilimanju jos malo i prvi uz  :Smile:  
sretno i javi nam se  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## kilimanju3

Cure..bila sam na uzv već jer sam imala smedji íscjedak,sve je OK, zasad 2 ♥.

----------


## sara79

> Cure..bila sam na uzv već jer sam imala smedji íscjedak,sve je OK, zasad 2 ♥.


Bravo  :Smile:  
Jesam ti odmah rekla na tvoju veliku betu da je moguce da su dvojceki  :Kiss:  
Ajme prekrasno i drzim fige draga da sve bude kak treba  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala ti puno Sara.  :Kiss:

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, super za dva srčeka  :Heart:   :Heart:  uživaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tajana_st

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu, neko vrijeme vas već pratim. 
Ja i moj M već skoro 2 godine pokušavamo prirodnim putem ali bez uspjeha. Moji nalazi su do zadnjeg bili dobri, zadnji je bio nizak progesteron na 21. DC. Muž ima spermiogram nešto slabije pokretljivosti ali ok. HSG uredan. 
Daljnji tijek je prirodnim putem pokušavati par mjeseci ako ne uspije ići u postupak. Dobila sam Klomiphen tablete zbog niskog progesterona. Kako mi je nakon HSG prva mestruacija jako bolna i sve mi se poremetilo pokušala bi s Klomiphenom slijedeću menstruaciju. 
Moje pitanje je da li te tablete djeluju i na povećanje progesterona (laički pripremača i čuvača trudnoće) ili samo na ovulaciju? Ako imam normalne ovulacije tokom ciklusa da li bi prije nego uđem u postupak mogla to prirodnim putem izregulirati, pr. čitala sam da pomaže vitamin C, B6, Folna...?

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala perlice!  :Kiss:

----------


## perlica55

Maris i tajana dobro došle  :Smile: 
*Maris* iskustva s postupcima nemam, želim ti sreću i visoku betu  :Very Happy: 
*Tajana*, Klomifen je stimulator ovulacije i mislim da nema nikakve veze s progesteronom...
Traži od G da ti napiše recept za progesteron - Utrogestan ili Duphastone, koji se koriste
nakon O. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Kilimanju, super je čitati tvoje postove  :Smile: 
Čestitam ti na dva mala srca, čuvaj se i uživaj u trudnoći.
Za početak imamo istu terapiju, bilo bi super da ishod bude isti.
Mani je dr. P super, jako je otvoren i direktan. 
Javit ću tu na forum kako napreduje postupak, za sada ne mogu doćekat da krenem.

----------


## kilimanju3

:Kiss:  pratim forum svaki dan, i navijam za svaku curu.

----------


## sara79

> Kilimanju, super je čitati tvoje postove 
> Čestitam ti na dva mala srca, čuvaj se i uživaj u trudnoći.
> Za početak imamo istu terapiju, bilo bi super da ishod bude isti.
> Mani je dr. P super, jako je otvoren i direktan. 
> Javit ću tu na forum kako napreduje postupak, za sada ne mogu doćekat da krenem.


maris draga sretno  :Smile:  
I da postovi ti kasne jer si nova a nakon 10 postova mozes i privatne poruke pisati.

----------


## maris1980

Super ste cure, nadam se da ćemo se uskoro družiti na ljepšoj temi  :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

> Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu, neko vrijeme vas već pratim. 
> Ja i moj M već skoro 2 godine pokušavamo prirodnim putem ali bez uspjeha. Moji nalazi su do zadnjeg bili dobri, zadnji je bio nizak progesteron na 21. DC. Muž ima spermiogram nešto slabije pokretljivosti ali ok. HSG uredan. 
> Daljnji tijek je prirodnim putem pokušavati par mjeseci ako ne uspije ići u postupak. Dobila sam Klomiphen tablete zbog niskog progesterona. Kako mi je nakon HSG prva mestruacija jako bolna i sve mi se poremetilo pokušala bi s Klomiphenom slijedeću menstruaciju. 
> Moje pitanje je da li te tablete djeluju i na povećanje progesterona (laički pripremača i čuvača trudnoće) ili samo na ovulaciju? Ako imam normalne ovulacije tokom ciklusa da li bi prije nego uđem u postupak mogla to prirodnim putem izregulirati, pr. čitala sam da pomaže vitamin C, B6, Folna...?


visoki progesteron na 21dc je dokaz ovulacije,znači uz klomifen bi trebao biti povišen progesteron na 21dc,jer bi trebala biti i ovulacija i to ne samo jedne js...ja sam uz klomifen uvijek vadila progesteron na 21dan...poslije hsg isto možeš zatrudnit lakše,kao prohodnjiji su jajovodi...meni to nije uspjelo...sretno!

----------


## KLARA31

> Cure..bila sam na uzv već jer sam imala smedji íscjedak,sve je OK, zasad 2 ♥.


čestitam  :Very Happy: 

sretno svim curama da vas nenabrajam...
na ovom forumu sam godinama,imam dvije kćeri, al još uvijek vas čitam  :Smile:

----------


## Tajana_st

> visoki progesteron na 21dc je dokaz ovulacije,znači uz klomifen bi trebao biti povišen progesteron na 21dc,jer bi trebala biti i ovulacija i to ne samo jedne js...ja sam uz klomifen uvijek vadila progesteron na 21dan...poslije hsg isto možeš zatrudnit lakše,kao prohodnjiji su jajovodi...meni to nije uspjelo...sretno!


Hvala Klara i Perlice na odgovoru, malo ste me smirile  :Smile: 
Od slijedećeg ciklusa pijem i nadam se najboljem. 
Pozdrav cure i svima sretno.

----------


## rozalija

> Cure..bila sam na uzv već jer sam imala smedji íscjedak,sve je OK, zasad 2 ♥.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo bravo za dva  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kilimanju3

Hvala Rozalija  :Kiss:

----------


## mmmm4

> Hvala Rozalija


Cestit kllimanju3!!! :Smile: ))
Kakva ja dijagnoza kod vas bila i kakvu si terapiju dobila?

----------


## kilimanju3

Idiopati osim amh 9,48 pmol/L. Terapiju sam točnu napísala prije u postovima,sad se ne sjećam točnog redoslíjeda. Píšem s moba, uglavnom gonali 225 jed. Hvala ti!  :Wink:

----------


## mmmm4

> Idiopati osim amh 9,48 pmol/L. Terapiju sam točnu napísala prije u postovima,sad se ne sjećam točnog redoslíjeda. Píšem s moba, uglavnom gonali 225 jed. Hvala ti!


Takvu sam i ja terapiju imala u cita u 3 mj i dobila 9 js, od cega su bile 3 zrele. Vracene 2 js 3 dana. Ali mi nije uspijelo. Sad cekam malu pauzu pa opet ponovno. 
Ja imam hasimoto, svi drugi nalazi uredni..... Luda sam vec od svega....

----------


## kilimanju3

Virujem ti, ja sam sebi jako male šanse davala..rekla sam da ako mi iz 6-og puta uspije-bit će super. Nema odustajanja!!! Jel reguliras hashimoto?

----------


## mmmm4

> Virujem ti, ja sam sebi jako male šanse davala..rekla sam da ako mi iz 6-og puta uspije-bit će super. Nema odustajanja!!! Jel reguliras hashimoto?


Da. Uredan je.

----------


## mmmm4

> Virujem ti, ja sam sebi jako male šanse davala..rekla sam da ako mi iz 6-og puta uspije-bit će super. Nema odustajanja!!! Jel reguliras hashimoto?


Zaboravila sam te pitati da li si mirovala poslije transfera i koliko poslije?

----------


## kilimanju3

A mirovala sam 2 dana,a iza nisam ništa teretila, nakon posla u školi obavezan odmor.

----------


## maris1980

Pa gdje ste cure?? U Citu gužva kad god da dođem, a na forumu nikog  :Undecided: 
Meni u srijedu punkcija, dr. P za sada zadovoljan situacijom  :Smile: 
Ja do punkcije, suzdržana  :Wink: 
Sretno svima...

----------


## kilimanju3

Kako napreduju folikulí maris?  :Kiss:

----------


## perlica55

Kulimanju, hvala na pitanju  :Kiss: 
dr. P zadovoljan, obzirom na nizak AMH.. Danas 5/6 folikula po 16mm i 2/3 13-14... Danas i sutra nastavljam s Gonalom + Orgalutranom, pa sutra naveče u 20:30 Ovitrelle i Decapeptyl.. Aspiracija u srijedu u 7:30...
Ja čekam aspiraciju, pa ET, tek onda ću odahnuti...
Mazi bušu i uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Kilimanju je uvijek s vama. Čekam dobre vijesti, jer sam još do "jučer" čitajući sve ove postove tražila kod svake pozitivan ishod koji bi me digao s poda i dao mi nadu i za mene. Ljubim sve.  :Smile:

----------


## kilimanju3

Perlice, u srijedu čekam br. jajnih stanica, javi odmah.  :Wink:

----------


## perlica55

Kilimanju, sada sam skontala da nisi mene pitala... Al nema veze  :Smile: 
Maris i mene zanimaju detalji ...

----------


## maris1980

Hej cure

----------


## maris1980

Stanje kod mene je dobro, imam 3 folikula od16.5mm i 3 od 16mm. Kao kod perlice55, stimulacija danas i sutra, te sutra u 20 antibiotik, a u 22 štoperice. Vađenje js u srijedu u 9:00.
Javim novosti. Sretno svima.
Kilimanju3 kako si? Kako bebice?

----------


## kilimanju3

Pomislila sam da se radi o istoj osobi, hehehe. Javljajte sve detalje  :Very Happy:  kod mene zasad OK, čekamo sljedeći uzv za 2 tj, mučnine me satrale ima 3-4tj., uglavnom OK.  :Wink:

----------


## maris1980

Žao mi je zbog mučnine, uživaj na pregledu i nek sve bude super.
Ne mogu dočekati srijedu, jajnici me rasturaju. Samo da ne pobjegnu js..
Perlica55, ima li kod tebe kakvih simptoma/nuspojava?
Hajmo cure iz Splita i okolice, javite se..

----------


## sara10

Cure došla sam vam dati podršku. Perlice i maris sretno na punkciji u srijedu, za što više js-a  :Very Happy: 
Da maris, u cita je uvijek bila gužva što se postupaka tiče, al sigurno nisu sve cure na forumu ili ga samo čitaju, a ne pišu. Sjećam se svojih odlazaka tamo za vrijeme mojih stimulacija, uvijek sam išla u Cita sa nekom pozitivnom nadom i uzbuđenošću u sebi za svaki postupak (iako ih je bilo dosta neuspješnih), a sada vodim trudnoću u Cita u dr. P zahvaljući kojem (i njegovom timu) sam ostala trudna. Želim vam od srca da vam uspije svima, al sa što manje postupaka.  
*Perlice* nisam popratila da si krenula u postupak. Držim velike fige kao i za maris!
*Klimanju*, gdje ideš na uzv, pratiš trudnoću, jel u cita?

----------


## perlica55

Maris, pikaju me oba jajnika.. I danima me boli glava, niš drugo. 
Sara i ja sam kod Poljaka-Cito. Javim u srijedu kakva je situacija. Držite nam fige.

----------


## kilimanju3

Bila sam na jednom uzv-u u cita, sad nastavljam u Šibeniku. Neće pobjeć jajne st. do srijede, ja sam imala osjećaj da će sve u meni popucat, cetrotide njih drži. Javljajte tijek!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Cure moje drage neka vam je sretno  :Kiss:  
Vibram najjace ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## perlica55

Sad sam čitala stare postove, pa vidim da moj post od prvih dana stimulacije uopće nije prošao  :Sad: 
Kada cu imati vremena napisati ću... Iskusne curke, znate zašto sam dobila i ovitrelle i decapeptyl? Ak sam dobro shvatila to su štoperice, ne?
Zašto dvije različite?

----------


## maris1980

Perlica55, mi smo onda bile na istoj stimulaciji..
I ja sam sinoć dobila te dvije štoperice.. Ne znam zašto različite,
vjeruj mi da ništa puno nisam pitala doktora Možda će cure znati,
evo idem pitati na odbrojavanju, mislim da se tamo cure najaktivnije  :Smile:

----------


## tin

pozdrav cure, da se ponovo aktiviramo. ja i muž planiramo ponovo krenut u cito, prošli smo tri bezuspješna postupka kod dr.poljaka, zapravo dr. predlaze micro tesu da muž uradi pa vidjet cemo sad kad odemo kod njega sta nam je cinit. inače kod muža je jako loš spermiogram.

----------


## perlica55

Tin, vjeruj dr. Poljaku... Sretno vam...
Još odmaram u Citu, aspirirano mi je 6 ocita, zamolila sam biologa da radi ICSI/IMSI.. Sutra u 11 ce biti vijesti iz labosa. Maris, gdje si? Nadam se da je sve prošlo ok.

----------


## tin

perlica55 sretno, idući tjedan imamo dogovorene konzultacije sa dr.poljakom i njihovim urologom za kirurški zahvat.

----------


## tin

> Perlica55, mi smo onda bile na istoj stimulaciji..
> I ja sam sinoć dobila te dvije štoperice.. Ne znam zašto različite,
> vjeruj mi da ništa puno nisam pitala doktora Možda će cure znati,
> evo idem pitati na odbrojavanju, mislim da se tamo cure najaktivnije


maris sretno

----------


## maris1980

Tin i perlica55 hvala, preživjela sam punkciju, nije strašno. Pisala sam na odbrojavanju, i kod mene 6 jajnih stanica, po 3 sa svakog jajnika..
Sretno cure...
Perlice, ja sam isto rekla dr. P da bi voljela da se odaberu najbolji morfološki spermiji, strah me da ako koriste klasični IVF, pa se ne oplode jajne stanice.

----------


## bubekica

> perlica55 sretno, idući tjedan imamo dogovorene konzultacije sa dr.poljakom i njihovim urologom za kirurški zahvat.


Kakav kirurski zahvat?

----------


## tetagogolina

bubek, idu na micro tese

----------


## tin

> Kakav kirurski zahvat?


dr.poljak nam je savjetovao da kod muza urade micro tesu, zapravo ja mislim da je to MESA, jer pravo micro tesu rade u Bahceciju sarajevo  i Briselu.

----------


## bubekica

Zato i pitam jer me zanima sto tocno rade u cito...
Sretno i javi molim te o cemu je tocno rijec...

----------


## tin

Hocu javit cu, u utorak su nam konzultacije.

----------


## željkica

Perlice i maris jesu vam se javili? Ja sam u subotu tamo na transferu.

----------


## maris1980

Željkice, dal su ti rekli kolko ih se oplodilo?
mene zvala Janja maloprije i kaže da je Romac zadovoljan?! Da će mi sutra oko 13 javiti dal je transfer u sub ili pon... Sad sam je zvala natrag, pa kaže da ne zna kolko se oplodilo js, da će mi reći dr sutra...
Perlica55 di si?

----------


## željkica

Nisu samo jave jako ide i sljedeći dan kad je transfer. Možda se sretnemo u subotu! Ja bi išla na more Al ne znam je li smijem?

----------


## maris1980

Zeljkice sretnooo na transferu.. Javim onda sutra kad je kod mene ET.
Ne znam može li se kupati... Kakve sam sreće uhvatila bi kakvu bakteriju, 
zato ništa od kupanja..

----------


## kilimanju3

Sretno perlice,maris i željkice!  :Kiss:  ****

----------


## perlica55

Evo me.. Od 6js, oplodile se 4. Sutra će javiti kada je ET.
Željkica, Maris sretno curke  :Very Happy:

----------


## tin

perilica 55 super vijesti, hoćeš tražit da ti 2 vrate ili 3 ? kakav je nalaz kod tvog muza?

----------


## Inesz

> perilica 55 super vijesti, hoćeš tražit da ti 2 vrate ili 3 ? kakav je nalaz kod tvog muza?


zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji kaže da se *tri zametka* mogu transferirati samo u određenim slučajevima:

2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica. Od tog broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. *U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne stanice zamrzavaju se.*

(3) *Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene.*


zakon ovako određuje radi zaštite zdravlja žene i djece,

----------


## sara10

Meni su više puta vraćana tri zametka i u ovom zadnjem dobitnom fet-u. Uvijek su mi vraćana dva ili tri, nikad jedan.
*Željkice*, znači u sub. transfer, neka je sa srećom, držim velike  :fige:  
*Maris* i *perlice* sretno i vama, javite novosti kad je transfer i koliko ih je vraćeno i sve oko toga. Sretno cure.
Što se kupanja tiče Željkice, da sam na vašem mjestu ja se ne bih kupala iza transfera dok se ne vidi rezultat. Pitajte dr-a, možda se i može, al ja eto ne bi, a poslije ako dođe do T i sve bude ok, mislim da se može ako nema nekih problema. Samo to sa utrićima pazite, ne odmah nakon što ih stavite.
Ja sam jučer htjela se bućnit u moru, al ipak nisma još, iako mi je dr. na zadnjem pregledu rekao da se mogu kupat ako sam zatvorena. Muž se kupao, a ja sidila u hladovini, još me bilo strah da more nije dovoljno toplo, s obz. na trudnoću ipak su mjere predostrožnosti veće. al namjeravama se ipak ovo ljeto malo bućnit prije poroda. Ovo je zadnje ljeto bez djeteta, dogodine sa malim na more, valjda će sve bit u redu do kraja i ok, ma hoće.

----------


## sara10

Vezano za ovo sa vraćanjem tri zametka, ovo što je Inesz napisala, u mom slučaju je bilo više  ponavljanih neuspjeha i teži je oblik muške neplodnosti, al sad ne znam jel se P. obazirao na to ili bi svejedno i bez toga vraćao tri. Ma meni je najbitnije da su oni meni svi vraćeni, pa sad što se nisu implantirali bili, viša sila, majka priroda.

----------


## perlica55

Cure, dobro jutro  :Smile: 
Ja sam za SET, MM za DET. Ne znam ni sama, ak bi drugi embrij bio malo "lošije" kvalitete, onda bi možda pristala na vraćanje dva, svakako ću vidjeti kaj će biolog predložiti..
MM ima varirajući s-gram.. zadnji nalaz je ukupno oko 30 milijona, a+b 20%.. OA.

----------


## perlica55

Zaboravila sam napomenuti da ne bi pristala na vraćanje 3 zametka
* prvi mi je postupak
* imam 33 god
* imam fobiju od višeplodne trudnoće
Ovo je moje najiskrenije mišljenje  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure jesu vas zvali?

----------


## sara10

*Perlice* jel bio transfer?

----------


## kina19

Pozdrav cure! Danas počinjem s klomifenom i uskoro na prvi AIH!

----------


## perlica55

Curke u subotu je bio ET dva 8-stanična embrija, druga dva ostala za FET  :Very Happy: 
Sretno svima curama u postupcima i hvala za fine želje i vibre  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

I ja sam u subotu imala transfer , onda skupa čekamo betu.

----------


## sara10

Sretno curke! Neka vas iznenade lijepe bete za nekih 10-tak dana!

----------


## tin

Da vas pozdravim, bili smo kod urologa u citu. Doktorica nam daje nade u uspijeh micro tesu, s obzirom na sve nalaze. Kaze uspjeh micro tese u citu je 67 %.

----------


## bubekica

> Da vas pozdravim, bili smo kod urologa u citu. Doktorica nam daje nade u uspijeh micro tesu, s obzirom na sve nalaze. Kaze uspjeh micro tese u citu je 67 %.


Na kojem uzorku? 3 pacijenta?

----------


## tin

ne znam, tek su počeli radit, pa predpostavljam da nemaju puno pacijenata.

----------


## bubekica

> ne znam, tek su počeli radit, pa predpostavljam da nemaju puno pacijenata.


pa da, tome i moj sarkazam. nisam slucajno napisala 3 pacijent - 67% je 2/3  :Smile: 
postotak ne znaci puno, ako ne znas velicinu uzorka.

znaci - jel dobro kuzim da rade bas pravu microtese?

----------


## tin

> pa da, tome i moj sarkazam. nisam slucajno napisala 3 pacijent - 67% je 2/3 
> postotak ne znaci puno, ako ne znas velicinu uzorka.
> 
> znaci - jel dobro kuzim da rade bas pravu microtese?


skontala sam tvoj komentar, ma znam tek su počeli radit i nitko ne voli biti pokusni kunić. Al oni su nam jedina nada, rade i u  sarajevu micro tesu al kad mogu birat radije izaberem Cito. dr.romac je jedan od najboljih biologa,što je u našem slučaju jako bitno. da rade micro tesu, ja sam priupitala više puta da se uvijerim

----------


## bubekica

super! od srca ti drzim fige!  :fige:

----------


## tin

Hvala

----------


## željkica

Perilice kako si , ima li simptoma?

----------


## perlica55

Željkica, tak-tak sam. Svi simptomi klasičnog PMSa su tu od juče  :Undecided:  (kuhanje u škembi, razdražljivost, ispuhane cice, glavobolja).
u petak budem popiškila Gravignost Ultra, pa javim. Ti????

----------


## sara79

> Željkica, tak-tak sam. Svi simptomi klasičnog PMSa su tu od juče  (kuhanje u škembi, razdražljivost, ispuhane cice, glavobolja).
> u petak budem popiškila Gravignost Ultra, pa javim. Ti????


Perlica malo vibrica da ti posaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I da u petak ugledas crticu na gravignostu  :Kiss:

----------


## perlica55

Hvala sara  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Ja ću sutra ili preksutra radit test a u petak ću izvadit krv,inače sam m trebala dobit jučer ili danas pa sad ćemo vidit.u četvrtak sam primila brevacid pa čekam fali izađe iz organizma.

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* i* perlice* sretno!

Željkice, koliko ti je već prošlo od ovulacije,? Dr. ti je odredio na osnovu testa za ovul. kad je bila? Da li je prošlo više od 14,15 dana?
Ovo kod tebe mi zvuči dobro, ako ti je prošao rok za m, a nisi dobila jer ja bih uvijek u neusp. postupcima dobila m kad bi trebala (dva put ranije).

----------


## željkica

1.6. Je bila ovulacija i zato mi je 5 dan vraćeno odnosno 6.6.uf kako  me strah!

----------


## bubekica

*željkica*  :fige:

----------


## željkica

> *željkica*


 :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Perlice kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## perlica55

Željkica, držim ti fige da idući put bude dobitni.
imam fini debeli plusić  :Smile: 
Betu nisam vadila. Idem kod svog G na pregled za 7 dana, ne budem išla uCito, jer mi je daleko putovati. Budem im javila kak je prošao UZV.
Maris čestitam od srca.
Cure sretno u postupcima svima  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Bravo perlice čestitam! !!!! Neka bude sve školski do kraja!!!!!

----------


## mmmm4

> Željkica, držim ti fige da idući put bude dobitni.
> imam fini debeli plusić 
> Betu nisam vadila. Idem kod svog G na pregled za 7 dana, ne budem išla uCito, jer mi je daleko putovati. Budem im javila kak je prošao UZV.
> Maris čestitam od srca.
> Cure sretno u postupcima svima


Cestitam perilica, zeljkica drzim fige za slijedeci put.
Ja se spremam nakon ljeta. Da li znate kad  cito ima godisnji?

----------


## željkica

Dr.Poljak ide u 8 mj na godišnji.

----------


## mmmm4

perilice, tebi je ovo bio prvi postupak? 
Kakva ti je terapija bila?
Zeljka kad se ti opet spremas?
Ima li cura koje su imale uspjesan ivf sa hasimotom?

----------


## željkica

Ima ja san na euthyroxu godinama, u 9 mj idem po bracu ili seku!

----------


## mmmm4

> Ima ja san na euthyroxu godinama, u 9 mj idem po bracu ili seku!


Onda se vidimo :Smile:

----------


## Mala0209

Pozdrav cure, nova sam na forumu, vidim da ima dosta postova pa da ne citam ispocetka  :Smile:  prosli ciklus smo isli na inseminaciju, nije uspilo, tako da smo odmah ovaj ciklus napravili IVF/ICSI kod dr.Poljaka, transfer mi je bio danas... Vratili dvije osmostanicne, tri smo zaledili  :Smile: 
Sve je proslo OK, medutim pocela sam kihati kad sam dosla doma pa me zanima da li to naprezanje moze utjecati??

----------


## kilimanju3

Bit će sve OK, ne brini, javi rezultate  :Wink:

----------


## Mala0209

Nadam se  :Smile:  jos deset dana...ubija ovo  cekanje..

----------


## KLARA31

Mala nemože ti kihanje naštetit  :Smile: 
sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav cure, nova sam na forumu, vidim da ima dosta postova pa da ne citam ispocetka  prosli ciklus smo isli na inseminaciju, nije uspilo, tako da smo odmah ovaj ciklus napravili IVF/ICSI kod dr.Poljaka, transfer mi je bio danas... Vratili dvije osmostanicne, tri smo zaledili 
> Sve je proslo OK, medutim pocela sam kihati kad sam dosla doma pa me zanima da li to naprezanje moze utjecati??



Mala 0209 - sretno u postupku. Ne smeta kihanje, ne brini. Ne smeta ti ustvari ništa po mom iskustvu - vani uopće više ne preporučuju nikakvo mirovanje nakon transfera - ništa - normalan nastavak života a imaju bolje rezultate nego mi u Hrvatskoj - bar u većini razvijenih europskih država. 

*No kakva vam je dijagnoza? koje su ti godine? zašto su vratili embrije 3. dan? zašto s ostatkom koji ti nisu vratili nisu išli na blastice i onda te blastice zamrznuli? Koliko si jajnih stanica dobila? kakva ti je bila terapija?*

----------


## Kadauna

kakvih novosti s kbc splita, jesu li počeli raditi?

----------


## Mala0209

Kadauna, evo da napisem nesto vise...imam 31 godinu, nalazi svi uredni i meni i muzu. Pokusavamo vec 4 ipo godine,s pauzama jer on dosta putuje radi posla. isla sam 5-6 puta na folikometriju, ovulacije uredne ali nista... odlucili probati inseminacijom prosli ciklus, kako sam dosla na pregled i dogovor tocno u vrijeme ovulacije napravili smo na prirodnu bez ljekova, uzimala utrice 3x1 ali bezuspjesno. Nekako mi ins.nije bas ulijevala povjerenje pa smo odmah nakon toga nastavili sa IVF/ ICSI. Terapija mi je bila Gonal 225 iu od drugog dc, 8.9. I 10.dan gonal +menopur +orgalutran i 10.dan stoperica ( ovitrelle i decapeptyl). Transfer mi je bio 12.dan, imali smo 6 jajnih  stanica, 5ih je ostalo. Nista mi nisu rekli ni zasto 3.dan ni nista drugo, samo da su embriji odlicni i da mi vracaju 2, a ostatak zalediti. Preporuceno mirovanje 14 dana i onda beta.

----------


## Mala0209

> Kadauna, evo da napisem nesto vise...imam 31 godinu, nalazi svi uredni i meni i muzu. Pokusavamo vec 4 ipo godine,s pauzama jer on dosta putuje radi posla. isla sam 5-6 puta na folikometriju, ovulacije uredne ali nista... odlucili probati inseminacijom prosli ciklus, kako sam dosla na pregled i dogovor tocno u vrijeme ovulacije napravili smo na prirodnu bez ljekova, uzimala utrice 3x1 ali bezuspjesno. Nekako mi ins.nije bas ulijevala povjerenje pa smo odmah nakon toga nastavili sa IVF/ ICSI. Terapija mi je bila Gonal 225 iu od drugog dc, 8.9. I 10.dan gonal +menopur +orgalutran i 10.dan stoperica ( ovitrelle i decapeptyl). Punkcija mi je bila 12.dan, imali smo 6 jajnih  stanica, 5ih je ostalo. Nista mi nisu rekli ni zasto 3.dan ni nista drugo, samo da su embriji odlicni i da mi vracaju 2, a ostatak zalediti. Preporuceno mirovanje 14 dana i onda beta.


Krivo sam napisla, punkcija 12. Dan.
Dobila sam utrigestane 3x2

----------


## sara10

U Cita je takva praksa sa vraćanjem i kod mene je bilo slično, u dva zadnja stimulirana smo imali po 5 osmostaničnih embrija, a u zadnjem stimul. 6 osmostaničnih embrija. Mislim da se na blastice ide samo kad se ima dosta oplođenih js-a, to je moje neko laičko iskustvo. U svojih 5 stimuliranih postupaka i 3 fet-a, nisam ni jednom imala blastice i uspjelo je sa zamrznutim 8 staničnim embrijem. Ne znam zašto se ne bi zamrzavalo i vraćalo treći dan ako su embriji dobri, pa veća je šansa da će se dalje lijepo razvijati u maternici gdje im je prirodnije nego van nje. A ako će doći do blastice, doći će i u maternici možda i prije nego vani. Meni nije jasno zašto neke klinike u RH ne vraćaju 3 dan. Osobno mi se ne sviđa kada rade selekciju embrija, kada ih ima dosta, pa ih puste do 5 dana, pa od pustih oplođenih js-a ostane samo 1 ili 2 za vratiti. Toliko je iskustava žena kojima su vraćeni embriji "lošije kvalitete" i ostale su trudne, dok s druge strane blastice ne znače nužno uspjeh. Jer da je tako onda bi svaka sa blastocistom iz prve ostala trudna. Meni su svi embriji koliko ih je bilo oplođeno u svakoj stimulaciji bili vraćeni i 3 puta zaleđeni, a to što se nisu ugnijezdili, na to nije mogao nitko utjecat. 
Cito ima 2 jako dobra biologa, od kojih je jedan među najboljima u Hr.

----------


## sara10

*Mala0209* sretno i javi novosti!

----------


## bubekica

Sara, u pravu si kad kazes da se kultura blastociste radi kod veceg broja oplodjenih jajnih stanica (koje se lijepo dijele 2. dan od oplodnje), u suprotnom nema smisla. Cilj je doci do trudnoce sa sto manje transfera, zato se radi kultura blastociste, kako bi se odabrao najbolji embrij (lakse je odabrati kad je razvijeniji). 
Samo je stvar lakse selekcije, niceg drugog.

----------


## sara10

Bubekice, ali iskustva su takva da sa blastocistama ne uspije uvijek jel tako! A s druge strane uspijeva i sa dvodnevnim i trodnevnim embrijima. Znači da je neki dvodnevni ili trodnevni također dobar embrij. Pa ne vidim svrhu zašto bi se samo blastociste vraćale, pa to se i ne radi, vraćaju se embriji 2, 3 i 5 dan.

----------


## bubekica

Naravno da je dobar i 2-dnevni i 3-dnevni, pa sve blastociste su bile takve prije nego sto su postale blastociste. I naravno da blastocista nije garancija uspjeha, jer iako je lakse odabrati najbolju i dalje ona puno toga skriva  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ali moje misljenje je da je 5 dobrih embrija na 3. dan savrsena prilika za kulturu blastociste, vv je radi i na 3 dobra embrija. Statistika definitivno ide u prednost takvom nacinu rada, koji naravno vise kosta, ali daje (sveukupno) bolje rezultate.

----------


## Mala0209

Hvala svima

----------


## sara10

Nama je dr. P u Cita radio neku posebnu metodu embriotransfera, ne znam sad kako se to stručno zove, nešto embryogym tako nešto, kao metoda odabira najboljih embrija i kod te metode se embriji moraju vratiti 3. dan, to mi je rekao na početku tog posupka, dakle da će transfer svakako biti 3. dan. U tom zadnjem smo dobili 6js i 6  8-staničnih embrija, a dr. je rekao da su ih pustili dalje da bi sigurno došli do blastociste. Eto jedan je uspio i to nakon pola godine u frizu!
Ja dok sam bila u postupcima, nisam se time puno opterećivala koji dan će mi vraćati, meni bilo bitno da dođem do transfera i da se embriji ne bacaju.

----------


## maris1980

Mala sretno, nek beta bude visoka  :Smile: 
Evo moje iskustvo iz Cita... 
Aspirirano 6 js, prilikom oplodnje korištena IMSI metoda, drugi dan svi embriji lijepo napreduju, treći dan zaledili 3 osmostanična, a 3 ostavili na daljnje razvijanje, dogivoren ET 5. dan. Na dan ET-a smo obaviješteni da je jedan embrij odustao 4. dan, i vratili mi dvije blastice... 
Postupak, stimulacija koštali su nas ukupno 21 000 kuna, u tu cijenu je uračunato pohranjivanje embrija 3 god. (Ne znam dal sam prekršila pravila foruma s cifrom postupka, ako jesam, nek moderatori pobrišu)
E sada pitanje, na UZV idem točno 4 tjedna od ET-a, dal bi trebali vidjeti srce tada na UZV???? Računajući po mengi tada ću biti 6+1.
Sretno svima, ako netko treba detalje, nek pita, pa ću odgovoriti...


Sara kako si???? Još malo i stiže dečko 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Maris, hvala na pitanju, ma super sam, je još malo, još nisam ni svjesna da ću uskoro rađat, jedva ga čekam vidit i upoznat.
Mislim da nisi prekršila pravila foruma i prije se ovdje pisalo o cijenama i to se može.
Sa 6+1 sigurno možeš čuti srce, ja sam čula sa 6tt. Jel ideš kod P. na uzv? Ako jesi čut ćeš. Kada ti je uzv? Sretno i javi nam se nakon uzv-a!

----------


## T_A_J_A

Pozdravko...
Stalno vas citam ali nikako da se ukljucim i da pisem...
Historija  :Smile:  
MM - oligoasthenoteratozosperija JA - oba zacepljena jajovoda 
IVF - maj - Gonal - CITO - beta 2,36 
Sada smo u novom postupku danas drugi dan Letrilana aBd u srijedu prvi UZV...
Jedno pitanjce, u prvom pokusaju dr. Poljak prezadovoljan 13 folikula, nakon punkcije 6 OOCITA, 3 JS, 2 trodnevna vracena sta se dogodilo?
Svima od srca zelim sretan juliiiii

----------


## maris1980

Sara želim ti brz i što manje bolan porod  :Kiss:  Živu i zdravu bebicu...
Upravo sam stigla od dr. P, kuca nam malo srce i sve je u redu.
Cure želim vam svima ovoliku sreću
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala0209

> Sara želim ti brz i što manje bolan porod  Živu i zdravu bebicu...
> Upravo sam stigla od dr. P, kuca nam malo srce i sve je u redu.
> Cure želim vam svima ovoliku sreću


Cestitam, bravo  :Smile: 
Kod mene na zalost ne tako lijepe vijesti...beta 1 ocekivano, jucer radila test negativan.
Eto nadam se da cemo imati vise srece drugi put.

----------


## maris1980

Mala, jako mi je žao zbog negativne bete.
Drži se hrabro, sretno u idućem postupku  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

> Pozdravko...
> Stalno vas citam ali nikako da se ukljucim i da pisem...
> Historija  
> MM - oligoasthenoteratozosperija JA - oba zacepljena jajovoda 
> IVF - maj - Gonal - CITO - beta 2,36 
> Sada smo u novom postupku danas drugi dan Letrilana aBd u srijedu prvi UZV...
> Jedno pitanjce, u prvom pokusaju dr. Poljak prezadovoljan 13 folikula, nakon punkcije 6 OOCITA, 3 JS, 2 trodnevna vracena sta se dogodilo?
> Svima od srca zelim sretan juliiiii


Jesi pitala dr. šta je bilo sa js? Meni bi uvijek rekao šta je sa ovima koje nisu za oplodnju, tipa prezrele i nezrele, samo kod mene nikad nije bilo tako velika razlika u odnosu na broj folikula. Pitaj ga na slijedećem uzv-u.

----------


## Inesz

> Bubekice, ali iskustva su takva da sa blastocistama ne uspije uvijek jel tako! A s druge strane uspijeva i sa dvodnevnim i trodnevnim embrijima. Znači da je neki dvodnevni ili trodnevni također dobar embrij. Pa ne vidim svrhu zašto bi se samo blastociste vraćale, pa to se i ne radi, vraćaju se embriji 2, 3 i 5 dan.


Izvješće o mpo postupcima za 2012. godinu-Australija i Novi Zeland:
http://issuu.com/unsw_p3design/docs/...05792/10107664


"Overall, the rates of clinical pregnancy and live delivery were higher in blastocyst transfer
cycles than in cleavage stage embryo transfer cycles regardless of a woman’s age (Table
12). The live delivery rate for blastocyst transfer cycles was 11.1 percentage points higher
than for cleavage stage embryo transfer cycles."

Analizirano je ukupno *14 348* transfera dvodnevnih i todnevnih embrija i *16 708* transfera blastocista u svim dobnim skupinama žena.

Transferi* blastocista* davali su *11,1%* veću šansu za živrođeno dijete od transfera dvo i trodnevnih embrija.

----------


## Kadauna

u Zagrebu (okolica) su dvije poliklinike - betaplus i Škvorc potpisale ugovore s HZZO-om do konca godine. 

Obzirom da još uvijek ne možete obavljati IVF u KBC-u Split, možda je ovo opcija da IVF postupke obavite u privatnom okruženju u ZG. Telefon u ruke i zovite 
polikliniku Škvorc
polikliniku  Betaplus

i informirajte se o postupcima. 

A o tome da je sramota što već evo 9 mjeseci odjel humane reprodukcije KBC-a Split ne obavlja MPO postupke osim inseminacija - neću puno ni govoriti - SRAMOTA!

----------


## željkica

Da i tu javim da ja naša Sara10 jutros rodila predivnog dječaka.

----------


## tal

Bok curke , dali neka od vas zna kad počinju primati na ivf u kbc st ?

----------


## medolina

Pozdrav, evo da se nadovezem ... kbc split pocima sa postupcim u 9 misec

----------


## Inesz

*HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike
*
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav, evo da se nadovezem ... kbc split pocima sa postupcim u 9 misec


medolina - dobro nam došla, vidim da je ovo tvoj prvi post i to odmah da će KBC Split otvoriti svoja vrata ponovo u rujnu 2015 nakon što su prestali raditi u studenom 2014. godine. 
Nadam se da je ovo provjerena informacija a ne jedna od onih vijesti koji su i djelatnici KBC Split s humane davali svojim pacijentima, pa je tako bilo govora o siječnju 2015, pa poslije ožujak, pa svibanj 2015. itd. 
Stvarno se nadam da će pacijenti koji gravitiraju prema Splitu moći opet ići na postupke u KBC-u Split.

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## medolina

Pozdrav, hvala na dobrodoslici

----------


## medolina

Konkretno,meni je receno da sam medu prvima u postupku u  09 misecu...sve ostalo vam javim, pozdrav

----------


## Inesz

Medolina, dobro došla na forum.

Koji datum imaš dogovorene konzultacije/pregled za mpo u KBC Split?

----------


## medolina

Hvala za dobrodoslicu jos jednom. Sve sam vec dogovorila sa dr B. tako da 7,8 dana prije iduce menstruacije, moram jos jednom potvrdit da li su svi aparati u funkciji... tako mi je bar dr reka... kao 90% da ce bit u funciji ali isto da provjerim... u svakom slucaju javit cu se

----------


## inaa

Cure,mozda sam ot ali nakon svih postupaka bih zeljela uraditi uzv dojki.Zna li netko od vas koliko kostacu splitu u cita...

----------


## medolina

U analize ti je najjeftinije 250 kn

----------


## medolina

Inace u cita 300kn

----------


## vucica

Pozz cure! 
Sestra Z. i dr. B. kazu da polovinom 9 mj kreću s ivf..stalno servisiraju uređaje, u zadnjim su fazama i trebaju uskoro biti pri kraju.

----------


## tal

Meni je rečeno da dođem 7 dana prije M na pregled da mi se da terapija za postupak tako da sam već IN ....neznam šta je sa aparatima u kbc ali znam kad sam bila nekidan da je  serviser bio tamo . Uglavnom rečeno mi je da startam sa sljedečom M a to je krajem ovog mjeseca ... ima li još koja cura da ide u ovom tajmingu na kbc st

----------


## Kadauna

uistinu se nadam da je ovo istina - pa skoro vam godinu dana odjel ne radi!

----------


## vucica

Ja cekam rezultate 4 aiha, ak ne upali dr B. mi je rekao da se javim i onda idemo na ivf. 
Ma krecu ovaj mjesec sigurno.

----------


## tal

Ma i krajnje je vrime da krenu ....izgubila sam godinu dana i pravo na još postupaka (zbog godina ) . Nadam se da mi prve koje startamo sa oplodnjom nečemo ispast kao pokusni kunići zbog tih aparata  :Sad:

----------


## vucica

Vjerujem da je mnogo zena izgubilo vrijeme i godine..ma bit ce sve u redu s aparatima, moramo misliti pozitivno!

----------


## medolina

Ja se nadam da cu upast u postupak u 9-tom  misecu... treban dobit stvari tamo 14,15...

----------


## tal

Znači medolina ti si 7. 9 . na pregledu kod dr.B ? Onda če ti aspiracija bit kad ja krenem na folikulometriju ....možda se sretnemo  :Wink:

----------


## medolina

U principu pregled sam obavila, samo mi treba otvorit protokol i dat terapiju. Nadam se da cu uspit uletit u protokol ovaj misec

----------


## medolina



----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Sve je gotovo na humanoj, al nece nikako da počnu.
Samo govore da ce uskoro...

----------


## Kadauna

> Sve je gotovo na humanoj, al nece nikako da počnu.
> Samo govore da ce uskoro...



nadam se da neće dugo tako, možda čekaju inspekciju da im sve to još blagoslovi i udijeli sve potrebne dozvole.

----------


## Kadauna

u svakom slučaju ih može biti sram gotovo godinu dana ne raditi uopće!

ali tko ih nadgleda, tko ih uopće kontrolira, sankcionira?

----------


## tal

Nadgleda ih neradnik  :Razz:  .... za one dvi sobice na početku humane im je tribalo godinu dana a cila bolnica se napravila skoro za godinu dana . Nema tu opravdanja . Samo znam da sam ja osobno puno izgubila a možda i konačan gubitak na žalost . Nadam se da ovu priliku šta imam da če bit dobitna  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Medolina jesi li dobila protikol ?

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

rade se samo inseminacije,navodno umjetne idu za 3 tjedna

----------


## medolina

Evo mene, nema nista od ivf bar jos ovih 15 tak dana. Ovaj ciklus ne idem u postupak jer jos nisu krenili za ivf om. Kaze dr B da je sve gotovo ali eto jos koji dan.... meni ionako nista od ovog ciklusa jer sam dobila stvari... iduci ciklus 4 dana prije idem da mi otvori protokol, kaze  ne vidi razloga zasto to nebi bilo tako..... eto samo da znate... da inseminacije se rade vec davno...

----------


## tal

Hvala Medolina ....ja sam zadnji put bila krajem 8 mj. i napisao mi je da dođem tjeda dana prije M planirati postupak u IX mj. A ja tribam dobit oko 28. stim da zovnem dan prije da se nedesi da je dežuran . To mi je pisano a usmeno mi je također rekao da krečemo sa postupkom krajem 9. mj. . Tako da bi ja tribala na pregled 21. .Sad mi je sve ovo zbunjoza šta sam doznala da kao neče još početi nego u 10 . mj. Nevirujem opet da mi je bezveze nagađa (govorim o dr.B ) .!!??

----------


## medolina

Neman ti sta rec, vec da ti drzim fige da upadnes u postupak sad u 9 tom... taman da sutra krenu meni je gotovo jer sam stvari dobila, tako da se nadam postupku u 10 misecu.... tebi sretno i javi ako sta saznas... ovo sta  znam je od danas jer sam danas bila kod B...

----------


## tal

Hvala Medolina ....naravno javim novitete  :Wink:  . Nadam se da če bit sve onako kako mi je rekao  i napisao i da neče bit više iznenađenja  . Onda ispada da sam    među prvima za postupak .....uffff malo me i strah dal je to sve uhodano i dal sve radi od aparature kako valja .....hmmm .

----------


## vucica

Ja ću se ovih dana čuti s dr. B. jer 4 aih nije uspio (jutros piškila minus), tako da mi je rekao da se javim kad mi dođe M. I ja se nadam onda ivf-u u 10 mj.. jer ovaj mj ništa. 
Sretno *Tal*!

----------


## medolina

Bit ce sve ok

----------


## tal

Vucica baš mi je žao ....znam kako je to ugledat minus ali glavu gore i u nove pobjede ...
Javi nam se s novostima iza dr. B

----------


## vucica

Tal a vec sam se sto puta razocarala tako da mi i nije bas ogromni bed..vec valjda otupis. 
Javim svakako. 
Evo jos mi nema M..katastrofa.

----------


## peach-

Pozdrav cure, nova sam tu, pa imam par pitanja. Vidim pišete da humana počinje s radom, pa me zanima kako izgleda prvi pregled? Imam nalaz hormona, briseve, spermiogram negdi od šestog mjeseca, i sad uzmem uputnicu i naručim se. koliko se otprilike čeka na pregled, i da li na prvi pregled idemo mm i ja, ili mogu sama? Hvala

----------


## medolina

Cure jesu poceli

----------


## vucica

Evo cure, čula sam se s dr. B. Da se javim tj dana prije sljedeće M i da mi da stimulaciju. Ja kazem kad krećete..on kaže sve je pri kraju, samo što nismo.
E sad nek javi netko ako krene krajem 9 mj.

----------


## Inesz

evo, smo što nismo ...

i tako već godinu dana.

KOMA!

----------


## medolina

A mislim stvarno, meni je reka u 9 misec, sad izgleda svi idemo u 10 ako se i tada bude islo.... strasnoooo

----------


## Kadauna

U Splitu dakle ništa novoga - shame on you! AJme - stvarno Bog zna ili Svemir kad će oni početi s redovnim radom, no iskreno.... možda je tako i bolje, ovako ste prisiljene na liječenje u drugim centrima - dok je KBC Split navodno ionako imao odmah poslije Osijeka najlošije rezultate!

----------


## tal

Meni je napisano da dođem sedmicu prije M a to je ovaj ponediljak tako da sutra zovem humanu vidit dali dr. B radi u ponediljak kao šta mi je rečeno i napisano . Pa čemo vodi!!!!

----------


## tal

Vucica a kad tebi spada ta sedmica prije M ?

----------


## Inesz

> U Splitu dakle ništa novoga - shame on you! AJme - stvarno Bog zna ili Svemir kad će oni početi s redovnim radom, no iskreno.... možda je tako i bolje, ovako ste prisiljene na liječenje u drugim centrima - dok je KBC Split navodno ionako imao odmah poslije Osijeka najlošije rezultate!


Jedan dio parova zasigurno je otišao na liječenje drugdje, ali sigurno ima i parova koji čekaju i cekaju da Kbc Split počne raditi. Tužno je da neplodni parovi čekaju i cekaju na postupke i tako gube ono nenadoknadivo i najvažnije u mpo-u -vrijeme.  :Sad:   :Sad:   I onda kad napokon dodju na red za postupke u KBC Split neplodni parovi na svojoj koži moraju osjetiti sto znači mala šansa za uspješno liječenje, mala šansa da izađu iz rodilišta noseći u rukama svoje dijete.
Uh,  :Sad:

----------


## vucica

*Tal* trebala bi se javit onda od 5.10 pa nadalje..to je ta sedmica.
Ma ja mislim da će krenut krajem 9 mj sigurno.

----------


## žužy

vucice,slučajno sam naletjela na tebe ovdje...samo da te pozdravim i poželim ti svu sreču!  :fige:   :Love:

----------


## vucica

> vucice,slučajno sam naletjela na tebe ovdje...samo da te pozdravim i poželim ti svu sreču!


Hvala draga žužy...veliki pozdrav tebi i bebaču :Zaljubljen: 

Ima tko novih informacija cure, *Tal*?

----------


## peach-

pozdrav, danas sam se bila narucit na pregled i situacija je slijedeca- dr.Marusic na bolovanju do daljnjega, kod dr.Budimir slobodnih termina ima tek krajem 10.mj,a dr.Šunj i dr.Mrsic imaju pocetkom 10mj termine. a sta se tice postupaka, moja G se cula s doktoricom,i rekla je da cekaju ateste jos

----------


## tal

Evo i mene sa novim info . Tribalo mi je vrimena da se smirim . Zovem danas da se javim kao šta mi je dr. I napisao sedmicu prije M na pregled i da mi da protokol... kad i mene otkantaju ...Kao da još nisu svi aparati u funkciji pa neki aparat su morali iz češke dobit itd A ja kažem da mi je dr tako napisa da počinjem sa postupkom ovaj ciklus ...međutim ništa ...jednostavno sam ogorčena na cjeli taj sustav i sve to šta se izdešavalo kroz godinu dana . Još mi kaže da dr. zna za moju situaciju ali im je žao i morat ču čekat sljedeći ciklus (ako i onda me neotpišu ko sad ) . Ja u sijećnju punim 42 god . i nemam pravo na besplatni postupak a do sad sam imala samo jedan i čekam od onda godinu dana da ponovo krenem ...užas ....ljuta sam i iznervirana jer me od prvog miseca do danas iz miseca u misec govore i piše "sljedeči misec počinjemo " .... e sad več sumnjam oče li to bit i sljedeči misec mada mi je rečeno da neznam koja je gužva ja sam im prioritet radi moje hitnosti ...hmmmmm a kako da ja virujem u to kad da su mi radili postupak u prvom misecu ja bi danas već rodila ....eto grozno i gotovo .

----------


## sretna 1506

Katastrofa i sramota....neznam koju drugu riječ upotrijebiti.

----------


## željkica

*SRAMOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* ovo treba dat na vijesti!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sushi

> Evo cure, čula sam se s dr. B. Da se javim tj dana prije sljedeće M i da mi da stimulaciju


long time no see  :Smile:  sretno draga!




> Evo i mene sa novim info . Tribalo mi je vrimena da se smirim . Zovem danas da se javim kao šta mi je dr. I napisao sedmicu prije M na pregled i da mi da protokol... kad i mene otkantaju ...Kao da još nisu svi aparati u funkciji pa neki aparat su morali iz češke dobit itd A ja kažem da mi je dr tako napisa da počinjem sa postupkom ovaj ciklus ...međutim ništa ...jednostavno sam ogorčena na cjeli taj sustav i sve to šta se izdešavalo kroz godinu dana . Još mi kaže da dr. zna za moju situaciju ali im je žao i morat ču čekat sljedeći ciklus (ako i onda me neotpišu ko sad ) . Ja u sijećnju punim 42 god . i nemam pravo na besplatni postupak a do sad sam imala samo jedan i čekam od onda godinu dana da ponovo krenem ...užas ....ljuta sam i iznervirana jer me od prvog miseca do danas iz miseca u misec govore i piše "sljedeči misec počinjemo " .... e sad več sumnjam oče li to bit i sljedeči misec mada mi je rečeno da neznam koja je gužva ja sam im prioritet radi moje hitnosti ...hmmmmm a kako da ja virujem u to kad da su mi radili postupak u prvom misecu ja bi danas već rodila ....eto grozno i gotovo .


tal, prema aktualnom zakonu o MPO imaš pravo i na liječenje nakon navršene 42.god, uz "osobito opravdane zdravstvene razloge". ne znam kakvi su vam nalazi doduše, ali pokušaj malo snažnije pokucati na nekoliko vrata tamo...pa možda se nešto i desi, sretno...

----------


## medolina

Pa strasno, stvarno nisu normalni.... godinu dana renoviraju jedan odjel koji god dana nije u funkciji.... pa to vise nego zalosno i sramotno... ocito je drage moje da ce to proradit pitaj boga kad...

----------


## tal

Od tog renoviranja sve je ostalo ist osom dvi dodatne prostorije na početku humane , a sve ostalo je isto i još jednih dodatnih vrata koja mi nisu jasna ....uostalom vidit čete same kad vidite . I to im je sve trajalo godinu dana ...
Sushi budi sigurna da ako mi ovaj postupak neuspije neču to olako pustit ....Samo me strah da mi na sljedečem ciklusu neuoči koji polip ili miom i onda pogotovo ništa od postupka uffff kako me krenilo hmmmm. I sad sljedeći misec i ako napokon prorade to če bit luda kuča kad sve navale  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Žene starije od 42. godine rijetko da će u bolnicama ostvariti pravo na liječenje na teret hzzo-a.

Ovdje smo pisale o tome:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77209-P...41#post2805841

----------


## tal

Još nisam starija od 42 , a i nije moj problem šta su u mojoj 41 god odlućili renovirati godinu dana novi novcijat odjel . Uredno plačam hzzo i dopunsko i dok ja podmirujem svoje obavaze pram njima oni moraju svoje meni iako i ja renoviram stan . Uglavnom znam da kad uđem u 42 god. a neuspijem sa postupkom sljedeći mj. neču sigurno odustati od ovog nemara na godinu dana . Kucam i lupam na sva zvona i vrata !!!!

----------


## angie17

Pozdrav cure,pratim vas redovno  :Wink:  sada trebam kranuti u svoj drugi postupak...ovoga puta kod dr.Mrsica,zanima me znate li kojim danom je sigurno na firulama i na koji br se mogu zakazati na konzilijarni pregled?? Hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## medolina

Cure ima li sta novo, oce pocet ivf u 10 misecu.... jel itko ista sazna....

----------


## peach-

angie17 mozes se naruciti na 021/556 111...ali budi uporna, jer ja sam se nekidan isla tamo narucit, i cekala sam sestru 10-ak minuta. A ona ce ti reci kad dr.Mršić ima slobodne termine..računaj negdje početkom 10mj...tako je bar meni rekla

----------


## tal

Ja im više nevirujem ništa nakon pismenog i usmenog šta sam imala , imala sam zakazano sredinom 8 pa me odgodilo na kraj 9 a sad opet na kraj 10 mj. Neznam u čemu je problem jer od lani do sad sam se naslušala na stotine problema  a vrime curi ...

----------


## angie17

Peach hvala,uspjela sam jedva...na br.551-211. Zvala sam 48 puta...e to je upornost  :Smile:  zakazana sam za 5.10....i moj gin je rekao da bi definitivno trebali poceti u 10.mj...ali nista im ne vjerujem. Cekamo godinu dana sad ce se odvuci jos koji mj.onda ce božićni praznici...bla bla...unaprijed mi je muka.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Nove inf. ja sam bila danas upisana sam u protokol iduci mjesec,dr.š mi je rekla da su poslali neki zahtjev,i kad sam se upisivala kod sestre z. rekla mi je da je zovem 10 dana prije ocekivane m i usput vidim jesu počeli.. tako da, ovo je vec komedija za plakanje..

----------


## Zima77

strašno

----------


## tal

Bijela Orhideja i meni je tako rečeno u 8 i 9 a sad i 10 mj .....ja to imam pismeno čak od strane dr. Napisano mi je da se javim sedmicu prije M sestri zdenki i dođem na pregled i planirati ivf . Ja nezovem ja dođem dr. me uredno primi i kaže kakva je situacija i odgodi za sljedeći misec . Tako mi je bilo i u 7 i 9 za 10 ....tako da nevirujem ništa sve do aspiracije  :Wink:  . A da nespominjem da me od lani vozalo tako jer se nije znalo kad če radovi počet a kamoli završit . Navozala sam se do splita a dica su mi mogla već hodat . Žalosno . Nadam se da če napokon 10  mj za mene bit dobitan i krenit s radom .

----------


## peach-

Strasno je i sta te oni ne obavijeste telefonski da jos nisu poceli s radom, kad si vec narucena za ivf..nego moras tamo dolazit bez veze i gubit  vrijeme. Ja se stvarno nadam da ce pocet kroz 10.mj jer radovi su im svi gotovi,..a ta testiranja i ateste sta jos moraju obavit, valjda im za to ne treba jos pola godine.

----------


## medolina

To me podsjeca na moju situaciju...

----------


## medolina

Isto mi je receno sigurno ovaj misec kad ono sipak..sad cekam 10 misec

----------


## Kadauna

pobrojite se pacijentice koje se liječite ili bi se liječile u KBC Split.... Koliko vas je ovdje na forumu koji ne mogu ići na IVF jer KBC Split renovira već skoro godinu dana: 

i koji broj vas bi išao s tim potpuno anonimno u novine?

za pišite: 
1. NICK / NOVINE: da/ne

1. kadauna / NOVINE: da
2. inesz / NOVINE: ne

i tako dalje..... molim vas, o vama se radi!

----------


## Kadauna

*medolina? 
tal?
 zima77? 
 peach-? 
angie17? 
vucica?
ostale?*

----------


## peach-

cure,posto bi mi ovo trebao bit prvi postupak,recite mi koliko je tesko ili lako uskladit to sve s poslom?

----------


## peach-

Kaduna, s obzirom da se tek spremam na prvi postupak, nisam jos bila ni na konzultacije, neznam koliko bih ti ja bila relevantna išta kazat za novine. Al ukoliko mogu pomoći-naravno!

----------


## medolina

Mislim da je prekjucer izasa clanak u novinama da postupci pocinju u 10 misec... ne znam sta bi dobili sa tim... naravno da sam i ja za novine... samo nema od tog nista...

----------


## Kadauna

Medolina, nasla sam clanak. Kazu ravnatelj bolnice prva polovica listopada da krecu s radom. Pa dobro....... listopad je od sljedeceg tjedna pa cemo vidjeti  :Smile: )

----------


## medolina

Slazem se, evo ako bog da ja idem tamo 5,6 pa cu vam javit... da li ima ista od postupaka...

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

tal meni je sad tocno godinu dana otkad me vozaju,ovu godinu san 300 puta isla u rodilište pitat

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Kaduna sko nemas iste probleme i ako ne znas sta pojedine cure prolaze i njihove osobne probleme,produzi dalje ne druge teme pametovat,a ne ode govorit sta ko triba radit a pojma nemaš o cemu pricas

----------


## tal

Bijela Orhideja na žalost u isto sam položaju i meni je ovaj misec točno godinu dana od prve i zadnje ivf postupka i vozam se već god.dana 90 km udaljenosti svako malo nebi li doznala rade li ili ne ...ali se nadam da je ovom već kraj i da definitivno kreču sa radom .  Samo šta sam ja u ovoj godini izgubila zadnje prilike jer dogodine u 1.  mj. punim 42  :Sad:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kaduna sko nemas iste probleme i ako ne znas sta pojedine cure prolaze i njihove osobne probleme,produzi dalje ne druge teme pametovat,a ne ode govorit sta ko triba radit a pojma nemaš o cemu pricas


Bijela Orhideja, bojim se da ti u ovom slucaju nemas pojma sto pises.  :Sad: 
Da si se malo bolje zagledala u profil forumasice kojoj se obracas primijetila bi da preko 7000 postova i 9 godina na forumu vjerojatno znace da je ona svoj put odveslala.
Da si se malo bolje zagledala, vidjela bi da kao rezultat upornog i napornog veslanja, u avataru ima tri najljepse medalje.
A takva osoba, koja je odveslala brojne trke i sudjelovala u borbi za svoja i tuda prava, itekako ima iskustvo i argumente uputiti parove cije je pravo na lijecenje ozbiljno ugrozeno kako da se za svoje pravo izbore!
Ako si ti odabrala ne poduzimati nista i povremeno njurgati na forumu, to je tvoje pravo i tvoj odabir.
Ali nemas pravo vrijedati one koji ti pokusavaju pomoci.

----------


## Inesz

> Meni je sad prijateljica javila da su njenoj prijateljici sta takoder ide na umjetnu u st,javili sinoc da su je u 3mj prebacili za postupak
> ja u sridu iden u rodiliste sa doktoricom se dogovorit i vidit na cemu sam,*jer vise nista ne razun*,od 10mj me vozaju


Bijela Orhideja, citirala sam tvoj post od prije 10 mjeseci, dake od  siječnja 2015. Odavno je prošao ožujak 2015. kad su rekli prijateljici tvoje prijateljice da će KBC početi raditi mpo postupke. Od tada je prošlo  7 mjeseci i KBC Split nije počeo raditi mpo postupke, zar ne? Zapravo KBC Split ne radi mpo postupke već skoro godinu dana, a kad će-ne zna se. 
Godina dana čekanja na postupak, te  prethodno mjeseci i mjeseci utrošeni na pretrage, čekanje nalaza i pregleda u našim bolnicama faktori su koji značajno smanjuju šanse za ostvarivanje roditeljstva svim parovima, svjedno imala žene 28 ili 42 godine. Mjeseci i mjeseci, čak godine nečinjenja u liječenju neplodosti, ne mogu se nadoknaditi. Nitko i ništa ne može vratiti unazad najdoragocjeniju vrijednost u borbi za dijete-ženine godine.

Pogledala sam i ostatak sadržaja tvojih preostalih 25 postova. Vidim da zapravo na mpo postupak čekaš skoro 2 godine.  :Sad:  Istina, svatko od nas usmjerava i provodi svoje liječenje kako zna i kako može. Ali djelovanje ili nedjelovanje na mpo putu zbilja često znači razliku imati ili ne imati dijete.

Molim te, kad ti je već dostupan internet, kad ti je dostupan ovaj forum, koristi ga za svoje informiranje,  a dobro bi ti došlo da uz put pročitaš i pravila komuniciranja na ovom forumu.

Pretpostavljam da si u prvom postu pokušala napisati da "ništa ne razumiješ". Na žalost i dalje je tako, inače ne bi napisala ono što si sinoć napisala.

Sada ti ostavljam kontkakt podatke da upitaš u KBC Split kad će započeti s mpo postupcima:

Klinički bolnički centar Split Spinčićeva 1, Split
office@kbsplit.hr
Sanacijski upravitelj: prim.  doc. dr. sc. Nikola Kolja Poljak, dr. med.
Predstojnik Klinike za ženske bolesti i porode: prof. dr. sc. Deni Karelović
Službenica za informiranje: mr. sc. Kristijana Lučić Mjeda, dipl. iur. 
klucicmjeda@kbsplit.hr
Tel: 021/556-319

Bi li bila ljubazna i javila nam što su ti odgovorili?

----------


## Kadauna

maca papucarica  :Heart:  hvala, baš lijepo kad netko u obranu stane  :Smile: ) DANKE!

bijela orhideja - sve rečeno - samo javi da li stvarno kreću s radom tek u ožujku 2016, ako je to istina a ne samo neke glasine. 

Samo ću još jedno reći - *problem u Splitu ne postoji dok god pacijenti šute - i uglavnom ovdje po forumu gunđaju. Tek pritiskom na bolnicu, na odjel, na liječnike i embriologe, izlaskom u novine  i to od strane pacijenata u prvom redu - se stvari mogu požuriti.*

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Da sigurno neman pojma o cemu prican,nakon 4 operacije,neuspjelog hsg-a,inseminacije,odstranjivanja jajovoda i jajnika i operacija maternice.
Najlakše je pametovat drugome,svak ima svoje probleme i nitko ne moze namećat drugome sta ce radit. 
Ja san odlucila cekat jer mogu a necu drugoj natezat da ide u novine il ne znan ti ga sta,svaka valjda zna sta cini i kako je njoj najbolje.
Ode sam da mogu dat savjet tamo di znam sta pricam sa sigurnoscu i obavijestit cure kako napreduje situacija za sve one kojima kbc split nije isprid nosa da mogu svaki dan otic do njega,stoga skulirajte se malo i btw. ne cekan na mpo 2god i nemam toliko slobodnog vrimena da citan 7500 tuđih postova i kasnije im pametujen sta ce radit.
Prije pola godine je bilo sve u novinama i s tim nista nismo dobile,kad vec citate onda citajte sve i bolje se informirajte,pa onda recite da nije niko nista napravija.

tal nadam se da ovu godinu ti nece uzet tek tako,upoznala sam zenu koja je ja mislim napunila sad 42 ili ce tek napunit,ona svejedno ide u postupak u 10.mj,stoga ne gubi nadu..
ko zna mozda se i vidimo  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

> Da sigurno neman pojma o cemu prican,nakon 4 operacije,neuspjelog hsg-a,inseminacije,odstranjivanja jajovoda i jajnika i operacija maternice.
> Najlakše je pametovat drugome,svak ima svoje probleme i nitko ne moze namećat drugome sta ce radit. 
> Ja san odlucila cekat jer mogu a necu drugoj natezat da ide u novine il ne znan ti ga sta,svaka valjda zna sta cini i kako je njoj najbolje.
> Ode sam da mogu dat savjet tamo di znam sta pricam sa sigurnoscu i obavijestit cure kako napreduje situacija za sve one kojima kbc split nije isprid nosa da mogu svaki dan otic do njega,stoga skulirajte se malo i btw. ne cekan na mpo 2god i nemam toliko slobodnog vrimena da citan 7500 tuđih postova i kasnije im pametujen sta ce radit.
> Prije pola godine je bilo sve u novinama i s tim nista nismo dobile,kad vec citate onda citajte sve i bolje se informirajte,pa onda recite da nije niko nista napravija.
> 
> tal nadam se da ovu godinu ti nece uzet tek tako,upoznala sam zenu koja je ja mislim napunila sad 42 ili ce tek napunit,ona svejedno ide u postupak u 10.mj,stoga ne gubi nadu..
> ko zna mozda se i vidimo



pa bilo je u novinama u veljači 2015 i sad nedavno nešto kratko ali koliko vidim uglavnom izjave Rode - ali nije niti bitno - taj pritisak očito nije dovoljan zato pozivam ovdje da se pokrenete. Ukoliko si ti odlučila čekati - to je ok samo evo mi već mjesecima gledamo kako će se radovi dovršiti u Splitu do siječnja 2015 pa do ožujka, pa do ljeta pa do rujna 2015 pa evo nas u listopadu i sad opet ništa? ili se ipak kreće u listopadu s postupcima kako ti kažeš "umjetne"?

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

umjetna ili ivf cemu navodnici?

----------


## tal

Cure nemojte se svađat jer to nam neče pomoći . Uostalom dr. nam savjetuju biti smirene   :Wink:  . Svaka od nas ima svoje probleme i razloge zašto ne želi u novine ja sam svoje izjasnila u in box zašto i nadam se da če me Kaduana shvatit . Lijepo od nje šta želi pomći ali meni to trenutno može samo odmoći . Bijela Orhideja nadam se da čemo ovaj misec napokon vidit početak rada , a tvoja frendica koja ima 42 i ide u postupak nemora značit da ide besplatno ...ona može ići iza 42 gidine u postpak al joj nije besplatno (ispravite me ako griješim a tako mi je objašnjeno ) A možda joj je dr. potpisao odobrenje ...neznam , samo znam da je meni rečeno da nakon 42 nemam pravo na besplatno iako nosam iskoristila sve .  :Sad:  . Ma bit če sve ok ...ja mislim pozitivno i kad je negativno . Zato nemojte se svađat jer ovo nam je mjesto jedino gdje možemo otvorit dušu jer se razumijemo pošto smo u sličnim situacijama . Kaduana tebi još jednom hvala na trudu i pažnji a ono šta sam ti pisala u in box nadam se da shvačaš u kojoj sam situaciji i da trenutno ne mogu ništa poduzeti .

----------


## sretna 1506

Zato što nije "umjetna" već medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja.....Umjetna govore oni koji ništa neznaju o mpo....

----------


## vucica

Cure, nemojte se svađati. Ionako smo pod pritiskom što ne možemo zanijeti i što se moramo vozati tamo vamo (btw vozim se 210 km do St). Ne idem u novine jer zadnjih godinu dana hodam po KBC-u kod dr. B. i odgovara mi da idem na ivf u 10 mj..jer sam obavila hsg i 4 neuspjela aih-a kroz ovu godinu...tako da mi se posložilo da krenem u 10 mj s ivf-om. 
I meni dođe  :cupakosu:  kad čujem umjetna..al više nemam snage ispravljat ljude..to se ustalilo među narodom, a nažalost i neki dr ponekad koriste taj naziv.

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Ajme ne da mi se raspravljat ocito niste informirane dovoljno. Onda ta rijec ne bi postojala da se ne koristi umjetna, ivf,mpo sami doktori vam to govore i dobivate na protokolu,o cemu pricate.
došla sam sestri na pult za protokol se narucit kazem joj ivf ona ne kuzi o cemu pricam dok nisan rekla umjetna,stoga budimo realne i ne prihvacajte to srcu previše.
Ako same sebi to ne priznate onda k vragu sve.

----------


## Inesz

Pa da, iz te umjetne oplodnje rađaju se umjetne bebe. Ono nešto poput plastičnih lutkica. 
U Hrvatskoj se godišnje rodi 700-800 takvih umjetnih beba. Kako umjetne bebe rodjene nakon umjetne oplodnje rastu pretvaraju se u umjetnu djecu, umjetne mlade i umjetne odrasle ljude. 
Eto, u Hrvatskoj živi više od 20 000 tih umjetnih ljudskih bića začeti umjetnom oplodnjom, a u svijetu je nekoliko milijuna takvih umjetnih ljudi.

----------


## Kadauna

ma ja.... izgleda da stvarno mi ovdje nismo dovoljno informirane, sad tek shvaćam da bi to mogao biti glavni problem. Iako nisam shvatila to što si napisala - da moramo priznati sebi što? Da idemo na umjetnu oplodnju? To da si same prizamo?

*Kako bilo, molim te javi ako saznaš kad kreću s radom u KBC Split - bila si spominjala neku prijateljicu koja je sad tek naručena za ožujak a trebala je ići u pstupak u listopadu pa please javi daljnji razvoj Bijela Orhideja.*

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svima!

Davno sam bila aktivnom članicom ovog foruma, na samim počecima, 2000 i neke. Ne vidim većinu nickova iz onog doba, što mi je izrazito drago, jer zaključujem da je većina ostvarila svoje ciljeve ( bar se nadam ). 
Tada kao mlađahna sa 21 god. imala sam svoju prvu vanmateričnu kad mi je odstranjen jedan jajovod. Dijagnosticiran i teški PCOS. Nakon toga loš HSG, drugi jajovod loše prohodnosti. Malo lutanja po alternativi da bi 2005. god. završila na VV kod najdražeg mi dr. Jukića, imala svoj prvi i jedini IVF/ICSI u vrlo teškim uvjetima ( jako bolna 45-minutna punkcija bez anestezije sa skoro padanjem u nesvijest, 22 js, od toga 8 oplođenih ). Nakon hiperstimulacije, dr se ipak odlučio učiniti ET ( vraćen jedan embrio, 7 blastica "smrznuto" ) i ja danas imam moje zlato od skoro 10 god. 
2011. se odlučujem za FET, uslijed onih promjena u zakonu o MPO pod prijetnjom uništavanja preostalih embrija. Nakon teške bolesti, moj dr. Jukić više nije na odjelu na VV i dajem se u ruke mladom dr. Alebiću. Trebao je samo odraditi ET bez stimulacije. Umjesto toga, on nije vidio da sam mu došla već na prvi UZV sa vanmateričnom trudnoćom starosti cca 6 tjedana. Tad sam napravila minimalno 10 UZV, ipak dobivala i neku stimulaciju u obliku estrogena, a taj ET se odgađao zbog mog produženog ciklusa...da bi sve na kraju i završilo sa transferom. Tad mi je rečeno da je odleđivanje preživjelo samo 2 embrija koji su mi tad i vraćeni. Sve je odrađeno vrlo loše, na silu. Da me se riješe. 
Nakon injekcije hcg 5.dnt, ( a to jutro sam prije injekcije zbog nekih mojih simptoma napravila test koji je bio pozitivan ) dobijam užasne bolne napadaje, završavam u Zd na ginekologiji gdje ustanovljuju VT, sa otkucajima srca, na samom spoju jajovoda i maternice ( samim time ju je navodno bilo i teško vidjeti, a ja navodno nisam imala simptome zbog njenih idealnih uvjeta za razvijanje ).
Tužna, razočarana, skršena...bez embrija u koje sam polagala nadu za daljnje pokušaje...U mojoj glavi, ja sam tada odjednom izgubila tri bebice...
...evo me, nekoliko godina kasnije sa željom da krenem u novi pokušaj. Zbog mjesta življenja, St mi je najbliži Centar za MPO, pa me sad zanima kakvo je stanje s obzirom na ovo što sam čitala u vašim zadnjim postovima...Koja je uopće procedura, kako i odakle da krenem? 
Hvala vam unaprijed na svim info i isprike za opširan post!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ajme ne da mi se raspravljat ocito niste informirane dovoljno. Onda ta rijec ne bi postojala da se ne koristi umjetna, ivf,mpo sami doktori vam to govore i dobivate na protokolu,o cemu pricate.
> došla sam sestri na pult za protokol se narucit kazem joj ivf ona ne kuzi o cemu pricam dok nisan rekla umjetna,stoga budimo realne i ne prihvacajte to srcu previše.
> Ako same sebi to ne priznate onda k vragu sve.


Ma koja sestra nije znala šta znači ivf i di na protokolu piše umjetna? Inesz je sve rekla šta ljudi koji ništa neznaju o mpo misle o tako začetom bebama.....Jedna starija teta vidjevši mog sina kad je prohodao rekla aaa vidi ga pa on je pravi....samo što nije dodala ja mislila bit će umjetni....

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Kaduna kad te neko pita sta je to ivf ili mpo,sta mu odgovoriš?

----------


## Kadauna

IVF je In Vitro Fertilizacija, ili vantjelesna oplodnja, a MPO je medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja.

Nadam se iskreno da jedan prosječan hrvatski građanin to može razumjeti, bilo jedno ili drugo, ne nužno i kratice. 

Ali se neću ja prepirati s tobom - stvarno mi se ne da Bijela Orhideja - posebno zato što se činiš potpuno sigurna u to što govoriš i neuviđajna. 

Još jednom te molim da s nama ovdje podijeliš informacije koje dobiješ od poznanika vezano za početak rada u KBC Splitu.

----------


## Kadauna

katka22, ja te se sjećam od ranije i upratila sam tvoju dramu vezano za vanmaterničnu  :Sad: ( 
Nažalost ti vezano za informacije o KBC Split ne mogu pomoći, ali ti mogu zajželjeti mnogo sreće u dalnjim postupcima. U svakom slučaju, vjerujem da će za početak biti potrebno javiti se u KBC Split i odraditi neke konzultacije plus sve nove potrebne pretrage za tebe i tvog partnera. SRETNO!

----------


## medolina

Evo zene moje. Jucer sam zvala da znam kad idem u postupak. Uglavno.   receno mi je da u ponediljak salju papir prema ministarstvu da im se odobri rad i da to vjerovatno krece sad ovu iducu sedmicu. U pon idem kod svog dr pa cu vam imat vise za rec tj napisat....

----------


## tal

Ajde medolina držimo fige sa startom .....napokon  :Wink:  . Kod kojeg si dr. ?  Ja bi trebala startat oko 20.10 . ( sedmica prije M ) pa me zanima oče li i ovaj put me zeznut  :Razz:  .

----------


## Inesz

Uh, cure, voljela bih da KBC Split zbilja odmah krene s postupcima, ali izgleda da je pred njima još postupak dobivanja odobrenja za rad u skladu sa Zakonom o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji.
http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji
U skladu sa Zakonom odobrenje za rad donosi Ministar zdravlja na temelju prethodnog  mišljenja Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju. 

 :Sad:

----------


## tal

A valjda su to več dobili ....nekužim da bi jednu vrstu oplodnje radili a druge ne , a odrađuje se sve u istim prostorijama ????

----------


## Kadauna

ni meni ovo ne izgleda niti najmanje optimistično - da će tek danas Split poslati u Zagreb papir da im se odobri rad, to može trajati još dodatno tjednima bojim se  :Sad: (

----------


## tal

Uf za izludit ....al nevirujem .....ipak mislim tj. se nadam da če krenit sa radom... nemogu virovat da nas u ovom osjetljivon stanju kad moramo bit smirene i opuštene da nas mogu izluđivat do daske  :Razz:

----------


## angie17

Evo cure jedna inf.i od mene...danas sam bila na firulama i dr.M mi je rekao da skupim jos par nalaza i da bi sa iducom M mogla krenuti u postupak,a to je za nekih 8-10 dana.. E sad...to je relativno brzo i bas sam bila iznenadjena. Nadam se da ce to i biti tako.

----------


## medolina

Kao sta rekoh da vam napisem... bila vjerovatno po zadnji put u prostorijama humane reprodukcije... strasno... Doktor nije kriv sta postupci jos nisu krenili,a ni moj ciklus koji samo sta nije... vec dva miseca slusam  samo jos koji dan, sve je gotovo... pun mi je k.... zene moje zelim vam prvo zivaca i naravno svakoj od vas puno uspjeha u onom sta najvise zelite....

----------


## medolina

A da ne kazem da je za novine i to za naslovnicu... sramota,sramota,sramota.....toliko sam ogorcena da bi mogla roman napisat

----------


## sunny83

Poz cure, jel znate da li doktorica Marusic jos radi na humanoj u kbc-u?

----------


## peach-

Sunny83 meni je receno da je do daljnjeg na bolovanju i neznaju kad ce se vratit, jer sam se ja htjela naruciti kod nje

----------


## tal

Ja sam načula  da je poćela radit kod nekog u ptivatnoj klinici , a sad dal je točno nisam sigurna .

----------


## angie17

Ona se vodi kao da radi,ja sam bila kod nje u 2.mj cini mi se,nakon nekog vremena trebala mi je pregledati sve nalaze ja je cekala i cekala par mj.dok mi moj gin na kraju nije rekao da je dzabe cekam jer je ona otisla raditi privatno...Peach nemoj ko ja prvovesti mjesece cekajuci uzalud...

----------


## peach-

Meni je moja gin nju preporucila, i kad sam se htjela narucit, pitam sestru tamo, ona kaze- ona je na bolovanju do daljnjega, to su njene rijeci bile. pa sam se onda narucila u drugog dr.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ona se vodi kao da radi,ja sam bila kod nje u 2.mj cini mi se,nakon nekog vremena trebala mi je pregledati sve nalaze ja je cekala i cekala par mj.dok mi moj gin na kraju nije rekao da je dzabe cekam jer je ona otisla raditi privatno...Peach nemoj ko ja prvovesti mjesece cekajuci uzalud...


zar je ovo moguće, da se vodi u bolnici a ustvari cijelo vrijeme radi privatno?

----------


## angie17

Pa eto recite vi meni...da se ne vodi na bolovanju rekli bi da ne radi vise tu a tu pricu o bolovanju ja slusam vise od pola godine...

----------


## tal

U kakvom stanju moraš biti kad si više od pola godine na bolovanju (a privatan rad si zdrav ) ....kakvi su to zakoni ???

----------


## sunny83

Zene moje ajmo pomalo. To da radi privatno je ocito rekla-kazala, jel itko bio kod nje privatno na pregledu pa to moze potvrdit??? Mozda je zena stvarno samo bolesna  :Sad:

----------


## angie17

A ne znam sta bih rekla,ne znam zasto bi moj gin.mao potrebu da izmislja i siri neistine...da li ce ona da se vrati ili ne to ne znam,ali trenutno je tako kako je...najbitnije da oni pocnu sa radom!!

----------


## Kadauna

prođe još 10 dana, ima li kakvih novosti iz KBC Split?

Medolina, što je tebi točno rekao tvoj doktor na odjelu humane reprodukcije?

----------


## medolina

Ee medolina je odustala do danjeg... nalazi ce mi propast. Uglavno zadnje infor.su; papiri su poslani iz zg ali jos komisija mora doc vidit... ako laze mene lazem ja vas... moje misljenje da samo zavlace...

----------


## medolina

Moj dr uvik kaze vi ste medu prvima kad krene...nije do mene....ali je zato do mene stvari sam  imala, zato nista od pokusaja

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

Cure dobili su dozvolu od iduceg utorka 20.-tog počinju

----------


## tal

aleluja ........samo pitam se jeli to istina ili prvi april ???  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure dobili su dozvolu od iduceg utorka 20.-tog počinju



super - ovo su vrlo konkretne vijesti.

----------


## vucica

Je, je dozvola je tu..danas zvala dr. B., ali kako su mi danas stigle stvari, krećem u 11 mj..da se javim tj dana prije M, da me pregleda i da krenemo.

----------


## angie17

Aaa odlicne vijestiiiii <3 Bijela Orhideja imas kavu za ovu exlusivu  :Wink:

----------


## Bijela Orhideja

angie17  :Coffee:   :grouphug:

----------


## tal

Ima li koja curka da ide sad na onaj pregled sedmicu prije M za postupak na humanu kbc st ?

----------


## angie17

Nazalost ne jos...i ko zna kada cu,nalaz FSH mi je 16,8...jel imao ko sličan problem?

----------


## tal

Angie baš mi je žao ....i šta sad poduzimaš ? Ima li kakva terapija ?

----------


## angie17

A ne znam...ici cu iduci tj na dogovor s doktorom...kad sam digla nalaz bas ga sretnem u hodniku i pitam sta to znaci,kaze da sa tolikim fsh ne vrijedi kretat u postupak.... Prosle god mi je bilo sve ok osim tsh sto se lako riješi i amh koji je bio oko 11 a sada mi je 8  :Sad:  nadam se da cu uspjeti riješiti sve,znat cu iduci tj.  :Undecided:

----------


## tal

Angie baš šteta ....tolko smo čekali da počnu s radom i sad te ovo vrati nazad ...uf znam da ti nije lako .  :'(

----------


## angie17

A bas tako...toliko sam cekala da pocnemo vise sam izludila i sad ovo....ma mislim stvarno... :Undecided:  znate vi kako mi je ne trebam nista ni govoriti  :Wink:

----------


## tal

Evo cure definitivno su počeli sa radom na humanoj kbc st . Ima več dosta cura za ivf tako da im je tamo već gužva . Svima koje kreću u postupak želim bezstresan i miran postupak sa pozitivnom ß od♥ .   :Kiss:

----------


## angie17

Napokon  :Wink:  a da li je koja od vas kod dr.Mršića? Sretno svima i od mene <3

----------


## just a girl

Pozdrav svima, dugo vas čitam a evo naše priče.. Moji nalazi (hormoni,brisevi,TSH) su dobri. Mužev spermiogram nije dobar-oligoasthenozoospermia.
Dr Mršić nam je preporučio sljedeće pretrage: spermokultura, urinokultura, urološka obrada i HIV 1 i 2 te hepatitis B i C za njega.
Meni je rekao da napravim urinokulturu, hormone E2, A i P4, krvnu grupu, Rh i HIV 1 i 2, hepatitis B i C.
Kako nismo iz Splita, molim Vas da mi kažete di se navedene pretrage obavljaju.. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## kina19

> Napokon  a da li je koja od vas kod dr.Mršića? Sretno svima i od mene <3


Ja sam kod dr Mršića, a ti?

----------


## Malaroza

Dobar dan, ja sam nova tu na forumu. Vec neko vrime vas pratim. Ja sam ovaj mjesec jos bila na inseminaciji, to mi je 4 za sada i ako ne bude pozitivno sljedeci ciklus idem na ivf. I da ja sam kod doktora B. i mogu reci da sam odusevljena sa njime. Svima nama zeli veliku srecu i da sto prije ostvarimo trudnocu.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Super vijesti! Isjreno se nisam ovom nadala tako brzo. Tal..... kad krecete?

----------


## tal

Kaduna ja za koji dan krečem s terapijom ,a ti ?

----------


## Kadauna

Ja nisam u Split kao prvo a i do daljnjeg i ne idemo u postupke

----------


## sunny83

Samo da prijavim: dr. Marušić se vratila s bolovanja !

----------


## angie17

Kina19 i ja sam kod njega, u kojoj si fazi ti?   :Wink:  htjela sam nesto pitati u vezi njega ali vec sam sve rijesila...uglavnom krasan doktor. Za dr.Marusic mi je drago da se vratila jer je odlicna doktorica.

----------


## kina19

> Kina19 i ja sam kod njega, u kojoj si fazi ti?   htjela sam nesto pitati u vezi njega ali vec sam sve rijesila...uglavnom krasan doktor. Za dr.Marusic mi je drago da se vratila jer je odlicna doktorica.


A ja sam u fazi popravljanja hormona testosterona i ostalih pa cu ovaj mjesec to pokusati rijesiti!

----------


## peach-

Just a girl-  urinokultura se radi na zavodu za javno zdravstvo ili higijenski....3 dana moras nosit uzorak urina, hiv,hepatitis kao i krvna grupa i rh faktor se rade na krizinama-glavna zgrada, prvi ulaz, na 2.katu. To ti je od ovog sto ja znam. Iako hiv i hepatitis mozes radit na higijenskom, mozda je zgodnije radit na krizinama, jer kad te vec bockaju za krvnu grupu, odma da ti naprave i ovo.

----------


## peach-

Znam da ovo ima na početnoj strani, al možda će nekima malo detaljnije, eventualno novije info pomoć oko snalaženja po raznim bolnicama/ustanovama/odjelima... i pogotovo onima koji nisu iz Splita. Znam kako je meni bilo kad sam dobila hrpu uputnica, mozak bloka, što od straha što svega, tako da ne duljim...
URINOKULTURA-Nastavni zavod za javno zdravstvo tzv. Higijenski (Vukovarska 46) uzorke primaju od 7.30 ujutro, s tim da prvo uzmete broj na onom aparatu i čekate. Tri dana treba nositi uzorak.  Prvi dan kupite u ljekarni čašicu, a svaki slijedeći na šalteru dobijete novu. (Ja sam nosila pon, uto, sri-nalazi bili u petak iza 14). (Napomena: nemojte viriti drugima u uzorke, ljudi donose uzorke svačega  :Smile:  )

HORMONI- Firule, Nuklearna, kad prođete glavnu zgradu, nekih 50-ak metara sa desne strane, spustite se skalama i po gužvi ćete znati da ste na pravom mjestu. Sestra na šalteru radi od 7(ovisno kad uspije skuhat kavu), a počinju vadit krv od 7.15. Dođete tamo, stanete u red na desnoj strani, jer i lijevo ima šalter i sa uputnicom u ruci čekate ispred šaltera ( slučajno je ne ostaviti na šalteru i čekati da vas prozovu :Wink:  )....ovisno koje sve hormone vadite, tako će i nalazi biti gotovi, sve će vas uputiti tamo, al mislim da je oko tjedan dana, i preuzimate ih u glavnoj zgradi u podrumu od 11-13 sati. Za ono osnovno, što se vadi 2.-5.dan ciklusa: FSH, LH,prolaktin, DHEA-SO4, androstendion, sl.testosteron, estradiol, SHBG,TSH,T4, T3 izvadit će vam 3 ampulice krvi. A progesteron, koji se vadi 21.dan ciklusa 1 ampulicu krvi.

HIV, HEPATITIS, KRVNA GRUPA, RH FAKTOR- Križine, glavna zgrada, prvi ulaz. Idete na dno hodnika, skalama na drugi kat, pa lijevo. Tamo kad dođete od 8-10 sati,u čekaonici ima stol, na kojem je kutija, i tu ubacite uputnicu i čekate da prozovu. Nalazi budu za 3-4 dana od 12-14. Ja sam vadila u srijedu i bilo je gotovo u petak. Hiv i hepatitis na jednu uputnicu, krvna grupa i rh na drugu.Ukupno 2 ampulice krvi izvađene. Petkom trudnicama ne vade. Nije važan dan ciklusa-također vrijedi i za muškarce  
(hiv i hepatitis možete vadit i na Higijenskom, ali ja sam išla na Križine)

HSG-radila privatno, 1400,00 KN, nikakve pripreme nisu potrebne, samo nazovete i dogovorite termin, mislim da je poželjno raditi odmah nakon menstruacije, tako da to imate na umu. Nalazi isti dan.

AMH- Firule, glavni laboratorij. Na ulazu u Firule idete lijevo, i odmah ulaz do hitne. Tu u hodniku idete do kraja, pa sa desne strane je šalter. Vade krv od 7.30-9.30. Jedna ampulica krvi, nije bitan dan ciklusa. Meni su nalazi bili sutradan, iako sam čitala da treba puno više vremena čekati, kao ako se ne dođe početkom mjeseca. Ja sam radila sredinom mjeseca. (Napomena: djecu prozivaju preko reda, tako da se ne krenete odmah svađati ako je netko ušao prije vas)

SPERMIOGRAM- Firule, novo rodilište,(uputnicu će dobiti od svog liječnika opće medicine). Prvo zovete za termin- 021/ 551 211 i 021/ 551 212. Dođete u dogovoreno vrijeme, javite se na šalter, uzorak može biti donesen od kuće, ali u roku 1 sat ga je potrebno donijeti, ili to obavite tamo.Ne vi, nego vaš partner. Treba apstinirati 2-4 dana prije spermiograma. Nalazi budu sutradan od 14-14.30.

----------


## angie17

> A ja sam u fazi popravljanja hormona testosterona i ostalih pa cu ovaj mjesec to pokusati rijesiti!


Ehh...tako je nekako i kod mene, meni je fsh povisen oko 16...sad iduceg ciklusa cu ga ponoviti ako bude do 12 idem u postupak,ako opet bude visok onda terapija  :Undecided:  ostali hormoni su ok... Zelim ti da ih uspješno popravis  :Wink:

----------


## kina19

> Ehh...tako je nekako i kod mene, meni je fsh povisen oko 16...sad iduceg ciklusa cu ga ponoviti ako bude do 12 idem u postupak,ako opet bude visok onda terapija  ostali hormoni su ok... Zelim ti da ih uspješno popravis


I ja tebi želim svu sreću i uspjeh! Možda na kraju skupa budemo u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Bijela orhideja jesi li u postupku ?

----------


## angie17

Sta je ovo,nigdje nikoga,zar se nista ne dogadja????   :Undecided:

----------


## tal

Očito kako je humana proradila tako su sve cure nestale . Ima li koja curka za aspiraciju sljedeći tjedan ?

----------


## vucica

Hej curke! Evo ja jučer bila u St..isla na pregled kod dr. B. Dao mi je lijekove, ici će femara tablete,inekcije puregon i orgalutran. Ove femara tablete moram kupiti jer ih na recept  možes dobiti samo ako imas dijagnozu karcinoma dojke. Tako da ih moze dati samo onkolog. Kutija od 30 tableta dodje 288 kn..a meni treba 15 komada, jbg. Uglavnom od 2 do 6 dc pijem njih, 3 puta na dan, 6 dc si dajem puregon, a 7 dc puregon i orgalutran. 8 dc doci na uzv..sve dok ne dodje do aspiracije. 
Prvo ću ići da mi sestra pokaze davanje tih inekcija, nekako ne znam hocu moci sama, al to je najlakse si sam davati jer se treba dati između 13 i 14h. Sad čekam M i trovanje lijekovima.
Znam da su danas bile dvije aspiracije, a sutra 3.

----------


## Kadauna

vucica - znaš li zašto ti daje takvu "blagu" stimulaciju? zašto ide femarom?

----------


## tal

Dali je uredu ako si terapiju dajem svaki dan oko 14:10 - 14: 20 ? .....jeli to kasno ?

----------


## Malaroza

> Hej curke! Evo ja jučer bila u St..isla na pregled kod dr. B. Dao mi je lijekove, ici će femara tablete,inekcije puregon i orgalutran. Ove femara tablete moram kupiti jer ih na recept  možes dobiti samo ako imas dijagnozu karcinoma dojke. Tako da ih moze dati samo onkolog. Kutija od 30 tableta dodje 288 kn..a meni treba 15 komada, jbg. Uglavnom od 2 do 6 dc pijem njih, 3 puta na dan, 6 dc si dajem puregon, a 7 dc puregon i orgalutran. 8 dc doci na uzv..sve dok ne dodje do aspiracije. 
> Prvo ću ići da mi sestra pokaze davanje tih inekcija, nekako ne znam hocu moci sama, al to je najlakse si sam davati jer se treba dati između 13 i 14h. Sad čekam M i trovanje lijekovima.
> Znam da su danas bile dvije aspiracije, a sutra 3.


Vucice ja sam ti dobila femaru u svoje ginekologice na plavi reept za aih. i nisam nista platila pa provjeri. JA sam takoder kod doktora B. i sad odradujem zadnju inseminaciju pa krecem na ivf

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## vucica

Jest blazi je postupak, iako meni tak ne izgleda,hehe..vjerujem zbog moje stitnjace..da vidi kak ce reagirati..jer imam hipo, tj. hasimoto..i na terapiji sam.

----------


## vucica

Tal nemam pojma, meni sestra Z rekla izmedju 13 i 14h.

----------


## vucica

Kadauna a vjerojatno i zbog moje endometrioze koju sam imala prije par godina.

----------


## Ljupka17

Drage Splićanke,
možete li mi pomoći oko jedne informacije??!!Naime, meni radi povišenih androgena koji dolaze iz nadbubrežne žlijezde a ne iz jajnika treba endokrinolog...imate li vi kakav savjet kod koga da pođem?!Zvala sam danas cijeli dan endimet (dr.vučinović)ali ni na jedan broj nitko se ne javlja?Zna li netko u Splitu radi li ta klinika i zašto se nitko ne javlja?Nisam iz Splita pa ne mogu ići provjeriti što je s tim endimetom!!!Hvala Vam do neba na svakoj informaciji!Treba mi hitno zato ne idem preko Hzzo-a ..ne mogu čekat  jer sam se prepala što mi je...tnx

----------


## mag

> Kadauna a vjerojatno i zbog moje endometrioze koju sam imala prije par godina.


Curke pomoć....Molim nekog da mi da informacije o CITO,koliko je ICSI,koje ljekove koriste,koliko se ceka  na postupak,koliko vremena treba proci da  bi isli u novi postupak,s obzirom da sam prosli mjesec  imala neuspijesan....molim vas sve informacije....Hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## tal

Bok cure . Imam pitanjce , dali neka od vas koja ide u kbc st na postupak a dobila je trenutno protokol i koristi puregon ne pen nego ampule tj.na šprice ? Zanima me hitno da provjerim nešto pa ako može da mi se javi . Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Ann@

Ej bok,ja sam u postupku i od sutra koristim ampule (danas jos pen) al mozda mogu pomoc pa...

----------


## vucica

Evo cure meni danas stigla M..sutra počinjem piti femaru..inekcije me čekaju za vikend, a idući ponedjeljak uzv.

----------


## mag

> Curke pomoć....Molim nekog da mi da informacije o CITO,koliko je ICSI,koje ljekove koriste,koliko se ceka  na postupak,koliko vremena treba proci da  bi isli u novi postupak,s obzirom da sam prosli mjesec  imala neuspijesan....molim vas sve informacije....Hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


Ima li koga sa informacijama?

----------


## maris1980

Mag, stimulirani ICSI je u Citu 11000 + injekcije... Imaš na webu cjenik.
Koriste kolko znam Menopure, Gonale, Femaru (možda i još koji)... Ciklus nakon konzultacija se može u postupak ako su svi nalazi spremni i UZV uredan. Ako si bila u stimuliranom postupku, vjerojatno ćeš morati pričekati 2/3 menge...
Naruči se na konzultacije pa vidi s dr što će ti savjetovati.
Svim curama sretno, želim vam visoke bete  :Kiss:

----------


## mag

Hvala puno Maris,na webu trenutno ne omogucuju pristup cjeniku,zato sam vas molila pomoć....puno hvala na informacijama.

----------


## Ann@

Bok cure,jedno pitanjce...da li jos uvik vridi ono pravilo da se iza folikumetrije triba javit biologu ili...?

----------


## vucica

Tal obrisi poruke u inboxu, ne mogu ti poslat poruke..kaze da ti je pun.. :Smile:

----------


## vucica

Anna nemam pojma za to pravilo..

----------


## sara10

> Bok cure,jedno pitanjce...da li jos uvik vridi ono pravilo da se iza folikumetrije triba javit biologu ili...?


Misliš u kbc Split? Da, ali iza zadnje folikul, tj. pred punkciju, al to će ti svakako napomenit sestra, barem je meni tako bilo.

----------


## tal

Ima li curka sa kbc st da je od kad se počelo sa radom uspila u postupku ili je trenutno   na čekanju bete ?

----------


## Inesz

Tal, kako je prošao postupak?

----------


## tal

Inesz hvala na pitanju prošlo mi je sve ko po špagi jedink sam malo razočarana šta od 7 j.s su mi istale dvi blastociste a ništa ta smrzliće  :Sad:  . Juče mi je bii transfer i evo danas me već kopka dal se prima ili ne ?  :Smile:  . Neznam jeli pametnije ležati i mirovat ili se normalno gibat i radit osim teških stvari ? Ima li neka od vas koju pametnu preporuku u svezi stim ? Štta ima kod tebe Inesz ?

----------


## Inesz

Dvije blastice od 7 js je solidno, osobito u odnosu na tvoje godine. 

Sada se ponašaj uobičajeno. Radi normalne svakodnevne aktivnosti, osim ako te aktivnosti ne uključuju najteže fizičke radove.

Mirovanje se preporučuje samo kad su jajnici povećani i ženi prijeti opasno stanje koje se naziva sindrom hiperstimulacije jajnika.
Mirovanje ne pridonosi povećanju stope implantacije.

Sretno Tal. :Heart:

----------


## tal

Hvala Inesz ...nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješan  :Smile:  .

----------


## Inesz

Tal, kako je biolog ocijenio kvalitetu blastica?

----------


## tal

Rekao mi je da je jedan dobar a jedan manje dobar  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

stalno virkam ovu temu, drago mi je da su konačno počeli raditi...
sretno svim curama... tal puno dobrih želja!

----------


## kina19

> Inesz hvala na pitanju prošlo mi je sve ko po špagi jedink sam malo razočarana šta od 7 j.s su mi istale dvi blastociste a ništa ta smrzliće  . Juče mi je bii transfer i evo danas me već kopka dal se prima ili ne ?  . Neznam jeli pametnije ležati i mirovat ili se normalno gibat i radit osim teških stvari ? Ima li neka od vas koju pametnu preporuku u svezi stim ? Štta ima kod tebe Inesz ?


Tal sretno!  Možeš li opisati kako izgleda  postupak punkcija u Kbc Split?

----------


## tal

Hvala Mojca  :Wink: 
Kina 19 , neznam šta te točno interesira od toga ? Misliš sama procedura ili kako to izgleda ? Punkcija ili aspiracija ...moraš bit natašte dođeš u 7 ipo jer ti muž treba dati svoju spermu koja nesmije bit starija od dva sata . Sestra če te pozvati prvo na još jedan uzv kod tvog doktora i kad te pogleda ideš u prostoriju gdje se presvlačiš u njihovu jednokratnu piđamu  i papuče i doći če sestra po tebe i uvesti te u salu . Tamo če te pitat za ime i prezime i broj protokola da su sigurni i nebi došlo do zabune . Stavljaju ti bromilu na kojoj dobivaš nešto za smirenje i bolove ( malo te omami ) .Zatim kad si spremna ( omamljena ) tvoj dr. započinje sa zahvatom a taj zahvat ti je ko uzv sa iglom s kojom dolazi do j.s i bocka ti svaku j.s pa čak i one koje nisu još zrele ako ih imaš ( u mom slučaju ih bilo ) . Kad si gotova sestra te vozi u sobu i prebacuje na krevet i odmaraš dok nedođeš sebi . Za to vrijme te dr. obavještava o broju j.s i terapiju koju češ primat ( dobiješ to pismeno ) .Eto to bo ti bilo otprilike tako ...cure ako sam šta falila ispravite me  :Smile:  . Ako misliš jeli bolno ili ne e tu te ja ne mogu lagat jer meni je osobno jako bolno ali nemora znaćit da če i tebi biti ....sve ovisi od žene i njene osjetljivosti ...haha ja sam ti u tome ajme  :Wink:  . Sretno

----------


## tal

E i zaboravih .....sestre su ti prva liga Zdenka i Ana su super ....ma odlične i da nije njih neznam kako bi to sve funkcioniralo .I stalno su ljubazne i nasmijane , ma svaka im čast .

----------


## kina19

> E i zaboravih .....sestre su ti prva liga Zdenka i Ana su super ....ma odlične i da nije njih neznam kako bi to sve funkcioniralo .I stalno su ljubazne i nasmijane , ma svaka im čast .


Punooo hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## tal

A di su čekalice sa kbc st ? Ima li koji plusić ?

----------


## vucica

Evo curke, meni u petak aspiracija. Sretno čekalicama..!

----------


## tal

Vicica kako prošla aspiracija ?

----------


## vucica

Super je prosloooo...nije me boljelo uopce, samo 3 uboda osjetila...dobila 7 stanica, od toga 5 se oplodilo..sutra ce me zvat iz laba da mi kazu za transfer..cekali bi do blastocista kazu.

----------


## žužy

*vucice*,sretno draga!
Držim  :fige:  na najjače!

----------


## vucica

> *vucice*,sretno draga!
> Držim  na najjače!


Hvala ti draga *Žužy* :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tal

Sretno vucice ...ideš mojim stopama tako je i meni bilo samo mene nisu zvali to je nešto novo ? Ja sam njih morala zvat i onda mi je sestra Ana provjerila u labu i rekla da dođem sutra (drugi dan ) i da su svi oplođeni ....i ja dođem i spremna na stolu čekam transfer i umjesto toga biolog javlja dođi ipak 5 dan jer se dobro razvijaju prema blastocistama ....haha krasno ....a sad vidim da su ipak došli pameti pa oni zovu pacijenta da mu jave situaciju šta je i logično  :Smile:  . Znači ti bi tribala u sridu na transfer ? Ja u sridu dolazim dr. javit svoj neuspjeh a sutra vadim i betu za svaki slučaj . Nadam se da će ti uskoro javit veliku betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Ljupka17

Cure molim Vas ako mi možete pomoći s jednom informacijom...moram vaditi hormone ..imam dvije uputnice ..*na jednoj piše nuklearna medicina a na drugoj medicinska biokemija* ..znate li jeli su li  ta dva odjela na firulama ili na križinama?treba li se naručiti za vađenje?
hvala Vam puno..nisam iz Splita tako da...

----------


## tal

Nisam ni ja iz st ali sam vadila te hormone tamo na firulama . Nisam se naručila več došla onaj dan kad mi je napisano na uputnici

----------


## tal

Mislim na dan ciklusa ...  :Wink:

----------


## vucica

> Sretno vucice ...ideš mojim stopama tako je i meni bilo samo mene nisu zvali to je nešto novo ? Ja sam njih morala zvat i onda mi je sestra Ana provjerila u labu i rekla da dođem sutra (drugi dan ) i da su svi oplođeni ....i ja dođem i spremna na stolu čekam transfer i umjesto toga biolog javlja dođi ipak 5 dan jer se dobro razvijaju prema blastocistama ....haha krasno ....a sad vidim da su ipak došli pameti pa oni zovu pacijenta da mu jave situaciju šta je i logično  . Znači ti bi tribala u sridu na transfer ? Ja u sridu dolazim dr. javit svoj neuspjeh a sutra vadim i betu za svaki slučaj . Nadam se da će ti uskoro javit veliku betu


Hvala *Tal*..da ja zvala u subotu, i onda mi embriologica rekla da će me zvat i u nedjelju jer ce doci na posao samo ona kako bi provjerila jer se dijele i dalje i da će me nazvati, ja joj dala broj moba..Tako da me nazvala i rekla da svih 5 i dalje napreduju i da mi je u srijedu transfer, ali da se cujemo u utorak kako bi mi rekli uru kad doci. Znači nije uspjelo, jesi piskila? Izvadi ti betu.

----------


## vucica

> Cure molim Vas ako mi možete pomoći s jednom informacijom...moram vaditi hormone ..imam dvije uputnice ..*na jednoj piše nuklearna medicina a na drugoj medicinska biokemija* ..znate li jeli su li  ta dva odjela na firulama ili na križinama?treba li se naručiti za vađenje?
> hvala Vam puno..nisam iz Splita tako da...


Ja znam da je nuklearna medicina na Firulama...

----------


## Ljupka17

ok ..hvala vam curke i želim vam svima puno sreće...
ja ne mogu sebi pomoć od vječite kuknjave zašto neke žene nemaju pojma za ove sve procedure, a mi ćemo iza ovog svega moć bez problema upisat medicinski fakultet!!!!!

----------


## vucica

Ljupka i tebi sretno..nadam se da ces uspijet izvadit te hormone..
A ima zena koje su u postupku pa ne znaju dosta stvari, cak i neke osnovne..i mene zacudi,al eto ima nas svakakvih..

----------


## tal

Vicice sretno .....
Vadila betu 1,20  :Sad:  ...tako mi je bilo i prošli ivf ....identično ...isti tempo , terapija ,br.j.s , aspiracija , predtransfer ( haha bila na stolu pa me vratilo da dođem 5 dan ) , transfer  , 9 dan prokrvaruckala i ista beta ....ma sve ni isto ...kopi  :Smile:  
U sridu sam kod dr. B na konzultaciji pa da vidimo šta dalje  :Wink:  
Možda se vidimo  :Wink:

----------


## vucica

Hvala *Tal*, zao  mi je zbog tvoje bete..stvarno sam navijala. 
Ja sam sutra na transferu u 9 h kod B.  :Smile:

----------


## peach-

Bog cure...molim vas savjet...ovako,ovo mi je prvi AIH, tj tek bi trebao biti...pila sam Klomifen 3-7 dc, i 8dc na folikulometriju. Folikuli 8dc 1.1 1.2 na i 1.1 na drugoj strani. I brzo su rasli 10dc dva od 1.4 i jedan 1.5, i odem opet 11dc i folikul 20 i 1.7 a na drugoj strani 17. Posto je bio petaak dr mi nije htio davat stopericu, jer je kao rano, ali rekao je da napravim lh test, i ako bude pozitivan u subotu da dodem na inseminaciju, a ako je neg, da ponovim u subotu i onda dodem u pon na inseminaciju, jer su taman bili velicine da ce za viknd puknit, a i brzo su rasli. Medutim danas, u nedilju, lh test i dalje negativan. Sta da radim? da ujutro odem pa da on opet napravi folikulometriju da vidi sta se dogada s njima ili?? Prvi mi je put i stvarno nisam pametna sto cinit

----------


## angie17

Mislim da bi trebala otici sutra svakako....

----------


## vucica

*Peach* i ja sa slazem s *angie17* da bi trebala otici..

----------


## Inka_1

Pozdrav, uranila sam malo s temom,al eto. Muza uskoro ceka krioprezervcija sperme u splitu pa onda kroz dogledno vrijeme i mene potpomognuta oplodnja. Ima li tko iskustava s time?

Hvala

----------


## Inesz

Inka,  muške spolne stanice dobro podnose kriopohranu. Nakon odmrzavanja, mpo postupci provode se ba načine kao i sa svježim uzorkom.

Svakako tražite da uzorak / uzorke zamrznute u većem broju ampula jer se u načelu za svaki mpo postupak odmrzava jedna ampula.

Ne znam razlog radi kojeg zamrzavate, ali ako je uzrok terapija lijekovima koji  mogu dovesti do muške neplodnosti, svakako treba pohraniti uzorke  prije početka terapije.

----------


## Inka_1

Ines,hvala na odgovoru. 
Iskreno pojma nemam o svim tim postupcima. Prvu curicu sam dobila prirodnim putem. Muz mora na kemoterapiju,a voljeli bismo imati jos djece. Znamo da zamrzavanje ide prije lijecenja. 
Koliko nakon zamrzavanja se moze na potpomognutu? I zanima me taj proces jer sama imam dosta neredovite cikluse. Vjerojatno i to komplicira stvar. 
Ma imam oko milijun nedoumica. Sve nas je pogodilo iznenada.

----------


## Inesz

Pohranjeni uzorci u tekućem dušiku mogu se čuvati dugo godina.

Ne znam koliko ti imaš godina, ako želite još djece, pazite na tvoje godine,  jer  godine žene su najsnažniji pojedinačni faktor koji utječe na ishod mpo-a. 

Sretno tvom muzu u liječenju i sretno cijeloj obitelji.

----------


## Inka_1

Ja 29, muz 34. Nismo jos za bacit. Hvala na lijepim zeljama.

----------


## prepelica 22

Ima li netko da idem uskoro u Cito na postupak  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Ima evo ja sam u postupku!

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* sretno i ovdje!

Baš sam noćas sanjala dr. P  :Wink:

----------


## tal

Bok curke , dali neka zna dali su se vratili sa godišnjeg u kbc st tj. dali je dr. Budimir na godišnjem ili ???

----------


## kina19

Ima li koja da je uspjela zatrudniti ovih dana u KBC Split?

----------


## kina19

Za Budimira ne znam ali bila sam neki dan, izgleda da su se svi vratili!

----------


## tal

Znam da je Vucica  uspila kod Budimira prošli misec a za ostale neznam . Ja bi tribala sljedeču sedmicu kod Budimira na dogovor al neznam dali se vratio sa godišnjeg ?

----------


## vucica

Bok cure! 
Je dr. B. radi, znam da je prija išla k njemu 7.1.

----------


## kina19

> Bok cure! 
> Je dr. B. radi, znam da je prija išla k njemu 7.1.


Vučica čestitam  :Smile:  kod kojeg si doktora išla?

----------


## tal

Hvala Vucice ...nazvat ču u pon. za utorak da nebi bio dežuran pa da mi nebude uzalud trud  :Wink:   . Znaš kako to već ide  :Wink:  ...

----------


## vucica

Nema na cemu curke. 
Kina isla sam kod dr. B..ovo mi je bio prvi ivf i eto upalilo..samo da i dalje bude sve u redu. Sad nastavljam vodit trudnocu kod svog primarnog jer mi je daleko stalno ici do St na preglede ..al rekla sam dr. B da cu doci koji puta kad odmakne trudnoca da me pogleda. Ja za njega imam samo rijeci hvale..kod njega sam god dana, proveo me je kroz sve. Al i drugi dr su dobri tamo, kao i sestre, ma cijeli tim je za 5.

----------


## kina19

Zna li tko je li uspavaju za vrijeme punkcije ili??

----------


## vucica

Ne uspavljuju.samo ti daju koktel koji te baš fino ošamuti, sve ti se vrti, super je..haha. Meni je bilo super na punkciji..radio mi je dr. B. Osjetila sam samo 4 uboda..bilo mi je gore na hsg.

----------


## Majjaa

Pozdrav svima nova sam na forumu....ovaj ciklus idemo u postupak ivf u cito prvi puta.....svi savjeti ce biti od veeelike pomoći

----------


## željkica

Majjaa dobrodošla!!!Sve šta te zanima pitaj!!

----------


## tal

Evo curke i ja danas bila u kbc st i dobila svu terapiju za startanje u sljedečem ciklusu . Ima li još koja cura za postupak u kbc st ?

----------


## kina19

> Evo curke i ja danas bila u kbc st i dobila svu terapiju za startanje u sljedečem ciklusu . Ima li još koja cura za postupak u kbc st ?


Ja sam dobila svu terapiju za ovaj ciklus, ali mjesečnica kasni već 4 dana! Inače nikada ne kasni, ali eto možda zbog prestanka korištenja kontracepcije. Sada cekam da krene i idem! Kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## Inesz

Tal
~~~~~
Ideš u stimulirani?

----------


## Majjaa

Jeli neka od vas uzimala letrilan tablete,  i kako ste reagirale ma simulaciju? Strah me da neće biti folikula samo od tabletica....

----------


## tal

Pardon krivo napisala ovaj ciklus idem u postupak . Da stimulirani orgalutran i gonal . Kod dr. Budimira sam .

----------


## Inesz

Super Tal
Sretno

----------


## željkica

Tal i kina sretno!!!! Ja sam čekalica bete.

----------


## tal

Željkice sretno i držim ti fige za veliku betu . Di si tadila postupak ?

----------


## željkica

Hvala! U Cita i dalje sam vjerna njima. :Smile:

----------


## tal

Kina kako napreduješ ? Si dobila ? Ko te vodi i koju si ti terapiju dobila ?

----------


## kina19

> Kina kako napreduješ ? Si dobila ? Ko te vodi i koju si ti terapiju dobila ?


Jesam napokon! Kod dr Mršića!  Za početak Puregon 150 5 dana pa onda na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti dalje!

----------


## kina19

> Tal i kina sretno!!!! Ja sam čekalica bete.


Sretnoooo!

----------


## tal

Kina onda ja kaskam za tobom par dana razlike ....možda se sretnemo u ćekaoni . Si dobila femaru tablete ?

----------


## kina19

> Kina onda ja kaskam za tobom par dana razlike ....možda se sretnemo u ćekaoni . Si dobila femaru tablete ?


Nisam još nikakve tablete   :Smile:  ja sam u ponedjeljak ujutro tamo  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Jeli neka od vas uzimala letrilan tablete,  i kako ste reagirale ma simulaciju? Strah me da neće biti folikula samo od tabletica....


Ja sam uzimala letrilan, al uvijek u kombinaciji i  sa injekcijama, od 2-6dc bi koristila letrilan, a onda od 5dc bi mi dr. dodavao injekcije, isto u Cita. Ja sam dobro reagirala na letrilan i nisam imala nikakvih neugodnih nuspojava.
Da li ćeš ti koristiti samo letrilan ili će biti još lijekova? U svakom slučaju sretno ti!

Sretno svim curama u postupku!
Željkice držim  :fige:

----------


## angie17

Tal,kina19 i ja sam u pon u toj cekaoni ...nadam se dobrom fsh nalazu da napokon mogu u postupak .

----------


## tal

Angie ja sam več u postupku samo čekam M da se mogu poćet bost . Kod kog si ti ? Znači kolko sam shvatila ti bi u pon. na konzultacije trebala biti ?

----------


## angie17

Ne...ja vec treci ciklus pokusavam sniziti fsh,drugi nalazi su spremni,ako sutra fsh bude dobar u postupku sam i pocinjem s  pikanjem...ako ne bude dobar...onda samo konsultacije sa dr.da vidimo sta dalje....vjerojatno cu na psihijatriju u tom slucaju  :Wink:  inace sam kod dr.Mrsica.

----------


## tal

Haha Angie ako do sad nismo završili na psihijatriji i nečemo a tako ni ti ...izdržljive smo mi i jake kroz šta već sve prolazmo . Kad ti je novi fsh gotov  ?

----------


## Inesz

Angie, koliki ti je fsh? Kako ga pokušavaš sniziti?

----------


## angie17

Moj fsh je bio jedan ciklus 16, drugi opet 16, onda sam dobila Trisekqens nakon kojeg mi je skocio na 19, nastavila sam s terapijom jos 2 ciklusa sada sam vadila nalaz i cekam da vidim rezultat... Dakle i dalje pijem Trisekvens,jedem smokve u maslinovu ulju i tjelovjezba....eto tako ga pokusavam sniziti....

----------


## kina19

Evo me! Uglavnom 6.dan ciklusa imam 3 folikula od 1cm I 7 od 0.8! Je li to ok?

----------


## angie17

Uuhhh ma sta ok to je super kina19 ! Samo naprijed ;*

----------


## Yawanna

Drage zene, pozdrav svima. 
Muz i ja smo bili u cita na 2 neuspjesne inseminacije, jutros taman dobila minus na testicu po 2.put. Dobila san dojam da je dr. Poljak posta pomalo pretrpan poslon i nemaran. Niti jedan put mi nije napravija pregled na dan same inseminacije. Sad razmisljan sta i kako dalje. Iskreno, dosta mi je inseminacija i odlucila san definitivno da idemo na ivf. Meni je 29, muzu 35. Prije 2 god san imala dosta losu horm sliku sta je dr. Sparac izignorira uz rici da san mlada i da je to od stresa. Ove god smo isli na inseminaciju bez da je dr. Poljak napravija ikakve briseve i testove. Sad me zanima vase misljenje, di na ivf. Kod Poljaka? Pa nakon 4500kn bacenih da bacin jos 7000kn? Ili u kbc? Kakvo je tamo uopce stanje, koliko se ceka od kad se pojavis do kad krenes u postupak? Kolika je uspjesnost? Radin samo sezonski ,ali kad radin radin 12h dnevno svaki dan i ne mogu sebi priustit bolovanje ni da visin po bolnici pola dana.. Ne znam sta da radin i svaki savjet je dobrodosa. I skuzajte, jutros san ljuta i razocarana.. Eto. Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Malaguena

Draga  Yawanna, kakva ti je hormonalna slika? Neke stvari se daju jako dobro srediti...

----------


## Yawanna

U tome je dio problema- ne znam. Vadila san hormone prije 2 godine i slika je bila takva da su svi hormoni bili loši, daleko ispod granica normale. Nisan imala 2 god tokon lita menstruaciju, stres, posal i tako to, i onda se ustalila ponovo zadnjih godinu dana i više nisan vadila hormone. Iako je ima te nalaze u kompu dr.Poljak me nije posla vadit novu sliku. To mi je prvo na popisu, kod državne gin. dr.Luetić po uputnicu za hormonalnu sliku...

----------


## željkica

kina,tal ima li novosti?

----------


## tal

Željkice ja taman juče za ročkas dobila M i danas sam navfemari a u subotu pikanje .

----------


## željkica

Tal sretno do neba!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kina19

> kina,tal ima li novosti?


Bila u srijedu!  Kaže da ne rastu dobro da ako u petak ne budu da bi prekinuo! Povećao mi je terapiju! Doktor M kaže da on ne bi prekidao!

----------


## kina19

Bas sam razočarana   :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Koliko se već bockas?

----------


## kina19

> Koliko se već bockas?


Danas 9.dan ciklusa ! Pa 8 dana danas!

----------


## željkica

Možda sad krene kad ti je povećao dozu.javi sutra kakvo je stanje.

----------


## tal

Kina od kojeg si dana ciklusa krenila sa bockanjem ?

----------


## kina19

> Kina od kojeg si dana ciklusa krenila sa bockanjem ?


Drugi dan! Puregon 150

----------


## kina19

6.dan je povećao na 200! Jedva čekam da se moj dr vrati

----------


## vucica

Kina ne brini, ja nikako nisam reagirala..povecali su mi dozu na 250..tek su se probudili na 15,16dc mislim..

----------


## kina19

> Kina ne brini, ja nikako nisam reagirala..povecali su mi dozu na 250..tek su se probudili na 15,16dc mislim..


Evo me! Uglavnom jedan je narastao na 14mm i kaže da je taj lijep i da ćemo njega pratiti,  a da su ovi drugi oko 10 da ne racuna na njih! Dao mi je uz puregon i orgalutran!  U pon uzv!

----------


## vucica

Odlično, samo neka raste..i ja sam te primala, pa mi uveo menopur, al nista od njega nije bilo pa je ukinio..pa sam ostala na ta dva i dalje pojačavajući mi puregon.

----------


## kina19

Angie17 imaš porukuu

----------


## željkica

Kina kakvo je stanje?

----------


## kina19

Ima ih 5! Punkcija u petak! Danas stoperica!  Ajmeee

----------


## kina19

Moj doktor se vratio i rekao da puštamo taj jedan da ih ima 5 na koje ćemo se fokusirati!

----------


## željkica

Aaaaa eto vidiš bravo , na kraju će sve bit savršeno! !!!

----------


## tal

Danas odlićno prošla aspiracija 6 j.s. ali imamo problem zbog muževe duže apstinencije imamo slabo pokretnu spermu pa me zanima ima li neko znanje ili iskustvo u tome dali se može normalno oplodit j.s. ?

----------


## Inesz

Tal, ako je nalaz takav da se procjenjuje ne bi išlo klasičnom IVF oplodnjom, embriolog bi trebao napraviti ICSI. 

Je li vam embriolog ili dr rekao da će biti ICSI?

Sretno!

----------


## tal

Ne nisu nam ništa govorili samo dok sam bila u sali rekli su mi da nije smio toliko apstinirati jer da su slabije pokretljivi. Baš me pere nervoza cilu noć   :Sad:  . Neznam dali uopče imaju  kakve šanse da se oplode?

----------


## Inesz

Budu radili ICSI. Jesu li u KBC-u Split dva ili jedan embriolog?
Koliko dugo je bila apstinencija? Zašto vam nisu dali upute što se tiče apstinencije?  :Sad: 

Kad zoveš da vidš koliko je oplođeno?

Sretno!

----------


## tal

Apstinencija je bila 20-tak dana zbog zdravstvenih razloga mojih i njegovih ...jednostavno se tako posložili da se nije moglo . Zovem u podne i umirem od straha šta če mi reći . U kbc-u sam i ima dva embriologa .

----------


## vucica

Tal sretno! Al stvarno dugo je bila apstinencija..neak uspiju s ICSI.

----------


## željkica

Tal jesi zvala? Držim fige da sve bude u redu!

----------


## tal

Uspilo je uspilo ...hehe ...sutra če me zvat  da mi kaže oče li transfer 3ili 5 dan . I ako ova tri ostanu ok onda če mi transferirat sva tri .

----------


## tal

Vucice jeli tebi ostalo šta smrzliča ? Ako se nevaram imsla si oko 5 j.s . ?

----------


## vucica

Supeeeer Tal..., imala sam ja 7, al dvi su odmah bile neupotrebljive, dvi mi vratili, ostao mi je jedan smrzlic.. a ostala dva ipak nisu bila za zamrznut..

----------


## željkica

Bravo Tal !!!

----------


## Buba38

> Uspilo je uspilo ...hehe ...sutra če me zvat  da mi kaže oče li transfer 3ili 5 dan . I ako ova tri ostanu ok onda če mi transferirat sva tri .


tal sritno! i držim fige da sve bude u redu.

----------


## tal

Hvala željkice i vucice . Ja sam imala 6 ali jedan  nije zrel . Ovaj put me vodi biogica i ćini mi se da je jako ok i uljeva mi pozitivu . Sutra če me zvat da mi kaže kakvo je stanje 
 Nešto se dogovarala sa dr da možda pokušam treći dan jer do sad sam imsla dva ivf sa dvi blastociste neuspješno . I ako mi ostanu tri sutra  onda bi vratili sva tri . Neznam šta je gore , isčekivat do bete ili ovo između aspiracije i transfera  :Wink: . Vucice kako ti i buša ?

----------


## vucica

Gore je iščekivati betu, hehe.. Dobro sam, guram..ulazim u 14 tj za 2 dana..Jos imam mucnine i rigoleta tu i tamo..al kad tako mora.. :utezi:  
Drzim ti velike fige *Tal*..nadam se da ce ovaj put biti uspjesno..samo misli pozitivno!

----------


## tal

Hvala Vucice ...evo stigla doma . Vratili mi 3 osmostanična a dva su ostavili da vide oče li se razvit do blastociste pa bi ih zamrznuli . Nekako sam puna pozitive ovaj put pa čeml vidit  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Tal sretno i da se mrvice lijepo ugnjezde. Daj mi reci kako to da su ti vratili 3? To je bila vasa zelja ili?

----------


## tal

Hvala Antony , stavili su mi tri jer su se moj dr i embriologica tako dogovorili . Imala sam dva ivf sa dvi blastociste neuspješne pa su ovaj put odlučili na tri osmostanična a inaće se to odobrava onima iznad 38 god. A ja sam već dakeko iznad tog  :Wink:  . Možda se ipak bolje ugnjezde trodnevi od petodnevnih  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

*tal* sretno do neba...drzim  :fige:  na najjace da ovaj put uspije i da nam javis lijepu betu  :Kiss:

----------


## vucica

Tal vibre na najjace da se ugnijezdeee...!!

----------


## Inesz

> Tal sretno i da se mrvice lijepo ugnjezde. Daj mi reci kako to da su ti vratili 3? To je bila vasa zelja ili?


Zakonom je regulirano u kojim slučajevima se može napraviti transfer 3 zametka. 
Transfer 3 zametaka ne može se učiniti isključivo ba temelju želja pacijentice. 

Kod žena starijih od 42 godine,  transfer 3 trodnevna embrija ne predstavlja realnu opasnost od troplodne trudnoće.

----------


## tal

Hvala vucice i sara ....uffff nadam se i ja ovaj put da se mrvica primi  :Smile:  . 
Ima li ko pozitivno iskustvo sa trodnevnim mrvama ?

----------


## željkica

Tal ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu! !!!

----------


## tal

Hvala Željkice  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Tal kako si?  Di nam je kina nestala? ?

----------


## kina19

Evo me draga! Transfer je bio 8.2.! Bila su dva cetverostanicna embrija!  Odmah drugi dan počinju pms bolovi koji variraju od malih do najjačih!  Sigurna u propali postupak brojala sam dane i bila pesimistična! Svaki dan sam se čula  s našom Angie17 koja je u nosila vedrinu svaki dan! Sinoć,  10.dan ako računamo transfer, ugledam na wc papiru neku malu sukrvicu ili takvo nešto,! Svakom sam javila da sam dobila! Plakala, bila zivcana! Nakon toga išla sam u wc 10 puta i nigdje nikakve krvi! U 3 ujutro više nisam htjela čekati!  Napravila sam clearblue digitalni test!  Pokazao je plus i 1-2 tjedna!  Još ne vjerujem!  Sutra sa strahom po betu!

----------


## angie17

Heee dusha moja <3 potpisujem da svi prodjemo kao ti sa istim ishodom naravno  :Kiss:  bice to super!!!

----------


## tal

Bravo kina  :Kiss:  
Evo da ukratko napišem ja sam danas 5 dnt 3 osmostanična i sinoč pred spavanje i jutros ranom zorom sam imala jače menstrualne bolove i nadam se da je implatacijska .
Kina k ti je postupak radio  ?

----------


## kina19

Dr. Mršić

----------


## sara10

> Hvala vucice i sara ....uffff nadam se i ja ovaj put da se mrvica primi  . 
> Ima li ko pozitivno iskustvo sa trodnevnim mrvama ?


Tal, evo da ti odgovorim da ja imam pozitivno iskustvo sa vraćena tri osmostanična zametka (meni je inače dr. više puta vraćao po tri embrija zbog dosta neuspješ, postupaka, a imala sam manje od 38 god). Od ta tri jedan evo sad ima 6 mjeseci i razveseljava nas savkim danom sve više i više. Inače meni je u fetu uspilo i u Cita. Jednom sam bila u kbc-u kod dr. Budimira, al nije uspilo.
Sretno ti do neba!

----------


## mazziz

Spremam se na IVF, trebam obnoviti neke od briseva pa startamo. Sada me zanima kada se počinje s lijekovima i općenito cijeli postupak, ako je netko voljan da me malo bolje uputi. Inače nisam iz Splita pa da znam unaprijed što me čeka, koliko puta ću morati dolaziti za vrijeme trajanja postupka. Unaprijed zahvalna

----------


## željkica

Kina i Tal sretno sve mi to miriše na dobro!

----------


## tal

Joj Željkice riječi ti se pozlatile  :Wink:  . 
Mene oćito grći samo po noći pa neznam baš jeli to to ?

----------


## željkica

Ja kad sam ostala trudna po noći me probudila bol i bila sam uvjerena stiže vještica a zapravo je tada bila implantacija, držim fige da je tako i kod tebe!

----------


## željkica

Kina držim fige za veliku betu! !!!

----------


## Buba38

tal kod kojeg si dr.u st ?? ja sam kod dr.Marušić, neznam imali tko još da je kod nje i kakva iskustva su vam ??

----------


## sara79

> Tal, evo da ti odgovorim da ja imam pozitivno iskustvo sa vraćena tri osmostanična zametka (meni je inače dr. više puta vraćao po tri embrija zbog dosta neuspješ, postupaka, a imala sam manje od 38 god). Od ta tri jedan evo sad ima 6 mjeseci i razveseljava nas savkim danom sve više i više. Inače meni je u fetu uspilo i u Cita. Jednom sam bila u kbc-u kod dr. Budimira, al nije uspilo.
> Sretno ti do neba!


*sara10* imas pp.

----------


## tal

Buba ja sam kod  dr.Budimira.

----------


## tal

Buba dali ti je ovo prvi ivf ? Šteta šta nisi kod dr. Budimira jer meni je on vrh . 
Uglavnom ako trebaš pomoć u informacijama samo pucaj  :Wink:  .

----------


## tal

Kina kakva je beta ?

----------


## angie17

Drage moje forumasice,evo da vam i ja javim da sam dobila plusic na testu i betu od 124  :Wink:  
Buba mene je Marusic stavila u postupak i dovela do T. Tamo su stvarno svi doktori super tako da samo naprijed ;*

----------


## kina19

Beta 11.dan 41! Uz stalne obilne smeđe iscjetke na wc papiru  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Beta 11.dan 41! Uz stalne obilne smeđe iscjetke na wc papiru


Samo ti ponovi betu i miruj...kod tebe su 2dnevni ili???

----------


## sara79

> Drage moje forumasice,evo da vam i ja javim da sam dobila plusic na testu i betu od 124  
> Buba mene je Marusic stavila u postupak i dovela do T. Tamo su stvarno svi doktori super tako da samo naprijed ;*


Cestitam jos jednom  :Smile: 
Imas pp.

----------


## tal

Angie i Kina odlićno za betu ...Kina mislim da ti je tako nisko jer ako se ne varam ti si radila transfer drugi dan ?  Jesi javila sestrama ? Puno sreće ♡♡♡

----------


## kina19

3 dnevni četvetostanicne

----------


## željkica

Angie čestitam i neka dalje sve bude školski!
Kina držim fige za pravilno duplanje ,kad ponavljaš u ponedjeljak?

----------


## kina19

Je u ponedjeljak

----------


## angie17

Željkica hvala <3 prvo cu ja sa Kinom19 pod ruku da izvadim betu da vidimo da se pravilno dupla ,posle toga sve ce biti lakse...

----------


## vucica

Cure bravo za betu..nek se samo nastavi duplati..drzim fige!  :Klap:

----------


## angie17

Vucice hvalaaa <3 nadamo se najboljem !

----------


## Lara-st

Pozdrav svima!

Koliko se otprilike čeka na IVF postupak u ST, znači u KBC, ne privatno?

Postoji li kakva lista prioriteta ili...?

----------


## tal

Bok cure evo danas 9. dnt i jutros se probudim u grčevima onim ko menstrualnim i odem na wc kad na ulošku rozasta flekica i malo pri brisanju . Već sam sve odpisala jer neznam dal da se hvatam da je implatacijsko . Sad trenutno od onog jutros nemam ništa pa ni bolove ...stalo . Danas mi je 27.dc a obično M dobijem 30-32 dc...stim da sam 9. dnt od 3-dnevnih osmostaničnih mrva . Ima li ko utješno iskustvo ?

----------


## maca papucarica

Piš-piš testić ujutro?  :fige:  do neba

----------


## Buba38

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Koliko se otprilike čeka na IVF postupak u ST, znači u KBC, ne privatno?
> 
> Postoji li kakva lista prioriteta ili...?


A ako nisi bila na konzutacijama to je prvo odabereš dr. koji će te vodit a onda ćeš dobit šta sve moraš izvadit od nalaza zatim opet naručiš kod dr odneseš nalaze e sad ako nema nikakvi komplikacija moguće i odma kreneš u postupak sve ovisi i od tebe i dr

----------


## željkica

Angie i Kina jeste vadile betu?

----------


## kina19

Ja ludim! Uglavnom prije dva dana počela krv ići!  Jutros u 6 još gore prava menstruacija!  Išla u 7 izvaditi betu i očekivala čistu nulu kad ono u tri dana narasla 5 puta i sad je 210! Tek sad sam jako zabrinuta jer krvarenje još traje a nikakvih bolova nema!

----------


## angie17

Evo i ja da se javim  :Wink:  i moja beta je 5 puta veca...dakle danas 13.dan od transfera betica je 613 !!! B-)  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Angie bravo za betu! !                                    Kina je l trebaš ponavljati betu?

----------


## kina19

Trebam u srijedu

----------


## željkica

Nadam se da će sve bit uredu, ne mrdaj iz kreveta!

----------


## željkica

Tal jel pao testic?

----------


## tal

Je ...na žalost test - . 
Sutra ču betu pa ču vidit sa dr. ima li dalje   :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Tal draga drži se nekako i nadajmo se beti!

----------


## tal

Hvala Željce sumnjam....jedino ako mi nije implatacija kasno bila 9. dnt ..
Neznam dali je to moguče pa se zato nevidi test ?

----------


## vucica

*Tal* i ja se nadam tvojoj beti! 
*Angie* bravo za betu!
*Kina19* nadam se da će biti sve u redu!

----------


## kina19

Evo mene!  Dakle,  prije dva dana je beta bila 210, a danas uz daljnje krvarenje 323!

----------


## željkica

Kina jesi se javila doktoru?

----------


## kina19

Da! Kaže i dalje utrogestan i u petak opet!

----------


## željkica

Kina??

----------


## kina19

Ništa!  Beta je krenula jučer s padanjem i danas nastavila!  :Sad:   Više sreće drugi put!

----------


## vucica

Kina, zao mi je.. :Sad:

----------


## kina19

Hvala draga  :Kiss:  Je li kod tebe sve ide dobro?

----------


## željkica

Kina žao mi je ista stvar se meni dogodila u 10 mj dobro Šta krvaris pa ne trebaš na kiretazu. Sretno dalje!

----------


## kina19

Hvala draga!  I tebi sretno!

----------


## tal

Evo mene i sa mojom jadnom betom svega 1.20 :'(
Možda bude više sljedeći put  .

----------


## kina19

Tal, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

A joj Tal. ...žao mi je

----------


## vucica

*Kina19* kod mene je sve ok, ulazim u 16 tt uskoro. 
*Tal* :Love:

----------


## Majjaa

Cure kojeg bi mi doktora preporučile??

----------


## kina19

Dr Mršića!

----------


## tal

Dr . Budimir ....naj naj doktor . Detaljan , uredan i jako jako drag ...jednostavno dr. za 10 -tku

----------


## sunny83

> Cure kojeg bi mi doktora preporučile??


A gle, ja bi ti preporucila dr.Marušić, vec sam pisala koliko je divna žena i doktorica, a i radi nje i dr. Tandare nasa curica uvelike trckara po kuci  :Smile: ) Izgleda da je svakome njegov dr. najbolji  :Smile: )

----------


## Majjaa

Odlično, dobro je znati da su svi dobri, hvala vam...nadam se da neću dugo čekati za postupak nalaze imam sve spremne!! Cure sretno svima i veselim se svakoj vašoj beti!

----------


## Kadauna

Jutros slučajno naišla na Cito stranicu i ne mogu naći njihove cijene, ako tko ima, molim link.

No ono što sam našla su njihove brojke za 2015, meni je iskreno* neozbiljno i krajnje bezobrazno objaviti ovakve brojke koje su u rangu s Crnom Gorom ili Moldavijom po uspješnosti (=čitaj lažne). 

*http://www.cito.hr/img/statistika/iv..._stat_zoom.png

*Dr. Poljak, stvarno se pitam što vam ovo treba u ovim godinama? Ovakve potpuno neutemeljene postotke uspješnosti nitko nije prijavio u Hrvatskoj....... Ovo bi u normalnim državama trebalo prijaviti, kod nas nažalost nemamo gdje!
*

----------


## Inesz

Aha...  od 70% trudnoća za dobnu skupinu od 35 do 40 godina, a 25% za žene iznad 40?!

Nego, o kakvim trudnoćama se radi? Jesu  čak i biokemijske isto uračunate?  Od, navedenih visokih postotaka trudnoća treba oduzeti 11% biokemijskih trudnoća, oduzeti i 11% spontanih. a budući da se radi o prikazu rezultata za 2015. treba pričekati rujan i napisati jasno:

-koliko se djece rodilo
-kolika je stopa živorođenja po započetom postupku

Ukoliko se daju gornje brojke, kolika će biti uspješnost u općoj populaciji? Možda 20% po započetom postupku? Možda...

----------


## Majjaa

Splitske trudilice i trudnice ima li koga na ovoj temi?? Nitko ništa??
Evo ja krećem u postupak u kbc Split, ako nas ima još javiteeee seee

----------


## Lara-st

Evo krećem i ja!  :Wink: 

Doduše, tek sam u fazi prikupljanja nalaza. Al korak po korak...  :Smile:

----------


## vucica

Sretno svima...navratim i dalje da vas povirim..naprijed cure!  :Heart:

----------


## Buba38

Evo vidim da je malo tema utihnula pa da je oživimo,danas bila u st bila punkcija sad čekamo sutra da nam kažu kakva situacija uglavnom jedna jajna stanica hmm neznam baš dali dobro ili ne al s obzirom na moje stanje i godine i to je velik uspjeh

----------


## Buba38

> A gle, ja bi ti preporucila dr.Marušić, vec sam pisala koliko je divna žena i doktorica, a i radi nje i dr. Tandare nasa curica uvelike trckara po kuci ) Izgleda da je svakome njegov dr. najbolji )


I ja sam kod Dr.Marušić predivna je sve pojasni i objasni

----------


## željkica

Buba kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Buba38

> Buba kakvo je stanje?


 :Sad:  Nije se oplodila a 5 folikula je puklo ovaj je bio nezreo kasno štoperica išla i dan prije sve tribalo radit  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Buba, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Kako pukli folikuli? Jesi imala supresiju? To je KBC Split?

----------


## Buba38

Ja kad sam došla sebi ova dva dana razmišljam samo da je štoperica išla kasno jednostavno su zeznili,jel u ponediljak su folikuli bili 21,20,17,6,3,3 šta mislim da je osto jedan nezreo ostali dan prije popucali jel me jako bolilo u utorak naveče šta znači da su tad ispucali

----------


## Inesz

Buba, što si primala od stimulacije?

----------


## Buba38

Femara,Menipuri,orgarlutran i odgovor na to bio fenomenalan al zbog nemara su ispucali samo jedan folikul bija i nije se oplodio sad čekam otpusno i od embriologa zašta se nije oplodilo to mi jutros rekla sestra

----------


## željkica

Jeli dr Tandara još radi u kbc?

----------


## Lara-st

Koliko sam ja cula, ne radi vise.

----------


## željkica

Da to sam i ja čula da ide radit kod dr Sparca.Cure koje se ljecite u kbc sretno vam i sve dobro pitajte i pratite, ja sam jednom krenula tamo u postupak i zbog dr greške postupak mi je prekinut.

----------


## Inesz

> Femara,Menipuri,orgarlutran i odgovor na to bio fenomenalan al zbog nemara su ispucali samo jedan folikul bija i nije se oplodio sad čekam otpusno i od embriologa zašta se nije oplodilo to mi jutros rekla sestra



ovo je skroz sfušan postupak. buba, žao mi je.

kakvi su planovi za dalje?

----------


## željkica

Zato sto ih nije briga!

----------


## Buba38

> ovo je skroz sfušan postupak. buba, žao mi je.
> 
> kakvi su planovi za dalje?


Da samo ja nisam svatila taj dan sve osim u onom svom bunilu šta sam čula moju dr. da govori "da znala sam" doslovno je tak rekla popucali su i više se čak nije nit pojavila tak da ja nisam imala pojma čak nit ta jedna JS kakva je nit išta otišla sam ća da mi oprostite na izrazu kao popišana osjećala sam se prejadno... i naravno sutradan sam sve konce povezala zašta i kako je sve išlo al gotova stvar bila. 

Za dalje planovi, prva stavka je mijenjam Dr. naručiću se kod Dr.Budimira nadam se da će ipak bit on ok iako iskreno poslije ovog zamene nijedan nije ok, al idem dalje u sledeći pokušaj sledeći tjedan ću se naručit na konzultacije pa ću čut šta će reć kad mogu u sledeći postupak jel AMH mi je jako loš znači rezerva je smanjena al ipak sam reagirala na terapiju

----------


## Inesz

Buba, je li tebi dr rekla da te radi visokog fsh i niskog amh i dugotrajnog izostanka mjesečnice ne bi trebala primiti u postupak? Je li ti možda s obzirom na nalaze, godine i stanje savjetovala da pokušate s donacijom?

~~~~~~~~~ sretno

----------


## Buba38

> Buba, je li tebi dr rekla da te radi visokog fsh i niskog amh i dugotrajnog izostanka mjesečnice ne bi trebala primiti u postupak? Je li ti možda s obzirom na nalaze, godine i stanje savjetovala da pokušate s donacijom?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~ sretno


Nije rekla direktno,ali je predložila opciju donacije JS jel je rekla da su doslovno al minimalne šanse i da ćemo probat bar 2 cikluca ,jel nije vjerovala da ću tak odreagirat na terapiju iskreno nisam ni ja vjerovala al baš zato sam i ljuta jel se propusti dogodili da je bilo šta drugo ok al ovako suludo

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure,
možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak U KBC ST nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
Hvala!

----------


## Majjaa

Inesz, ja sam kod doktora Pecotića bila na razgovoru i odmah taj ciklus ušla u postupak, sad sam u čekanju bete....ali sve u svemu i doktori i sestre su odlični. Samo hrabro

----------


## Inesz

Najjača, hvala i sretno.
Bila si u postupku u KBC Split? Kakva vam je dijagnoza,  kakvu terapiju si imala, koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili?

Nisam vidjela da su cure spominjale do sad Dr. Pecotića,  je li on stalni član tima na humanoj reprodukciji u Kbc?

Tnx

----------


## Inesz

Majjaa,  oprosti, autokorekt je preimenovao te u Najjača  :Smile:

----------


## Majjaa

On je najnoviji među njima ali eto ja sam se odlučila baš za njega, išli smo prvi put u skroz blagu stimulaciju ali sam dosta naglo reagirala pa su mi dva folikula pobjegla još 7dc što stvarno nitko nije mogao predvidjeti tako da nikoga ne krivim...na kraju smo imali dvije jajne stanice od kojih se jedna oplodila....ne trebaš imati strah samo se prepusti doktoru i biti će sve ok!

----------


## Inesz

Majja, sretno s betom. 


2 jajne stanice i jedan zametak u stimuliranom ciklusu je baš onako  :Sad:   :Sad: ,  osim ako Ti nemaš puno godina i jako tešku dijagnozu i/ili tvoj muž jako tešku dijagnozu. Ako su ti prsnuli folikuli, dr nije vjerojatno dao supresiju.  :Sad:  Jeste išli sa femarom ili klomifenom? Je li bilo injekcija menopura, gonala? 

Je li dr Pecotić već subspecijalist humane reprodukcije?

----------


## Majjaa

Da on je specijalist humane...ja sam bila na puregonu od drugog dana ciklusa, prvi pregled sam imala 7 dc i tada su već pucali folikuli tako da sam išla na štopericu...imam nizak amh tako da je dobro sve što se uspije dobiti...
Sve je to lutrija..

----------


## Inesz

Uh... Liječenje ne bi smjelo biti lutrija. Kod tebe je loše odrađen postupak.  :Sad:  

Hvala na informacijama.

----------


## Majjaa

Inesz, neznam u kakvoj si ti fazi trenutno i zašto imaš tako "negativne" komentare za svakoga...kada budeš u postupku moliti ćeš da dobiješ barem jednu oplođenu jajnu stanicu, prave su sretnice one koje dobiju više!!!  Ako si pročitala od drugih cura njihove muke i koliko postupaka sa niti jednom oplođenom jajnom stanicom....u svemu tome je jako bitno da se doktor i sestre ponašaju kao prema pacijentici i da čine sve da dođu do našeg cilja. Ti draga moja ako sumnjas u doktore KBCa lijepo odi kod privatnika i plati da budeš mirna ali isto ti nitko neće garantirati da ti folikuli neće prije puknuti ili da ćeš doći do cilja!!

----------


## jejja

Majjaa Inesz je veteranka u mpo svijetu, vjeruj mi da nema negativne komentare bez razloga, jako dobro zna i razumije lose odradjene postupke kao i one dobro pogodjene.  Trebamo uciti od cura koje su jako, jako dugo u mpo vodama i ne smatrati da nam ista lose govore vec da nam pokusavaju pomoci.. nisu ni nasi doktori bas uvijek uvijek u pravu..

----------


## Majjaa

> Majjaa Inesz je veteranka u mpo svijetu, vjeruj mi da nema negativne komentare bez razloga, jako dobro zna i razumije lose odradjene postupke kao i one dobro pogodjene.  Trebamo uciti od cura koje su jako, jako dugo u mpo vodama i ne smatrati da nam ista lose govore vec da nam pokusavaju pomoci.. nisu ni nasi doktori bas uvijek uvijek u pravu..


Jejja u pravu si, svi bi bili sretni da nam uspije iz prve bez ikakvih problema ali nažalost to nije uvijek tako...

----------


## jejja

> Jejja u pravu si, svi bi bili sretni da nam uspije iz prve bez ikakvih problema ali nažalost to nije uvijek tako...


Ooo znam  :Sad:  al zelim ti srecu da uspije cim prije!

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad* 

 Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik   "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -   podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za   istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na   Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## 1latica

Ne znam gdje bi pitala, pa je najbolje valjda ovdje  :Smile: 
Vidila sam na internet stranici da Poliklinika Šparac kreće 2.5.16. s postupcima (AIH, IVF, ICSI)
Dr. Šparcu se pridruzio embriolog dr. Tandara... 
Da li je neko bio možda na konzultacija?? Vaši dojmovi? Cijene?
Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Lara-st

Ja mogu samo reci pozitivno o dr. Sparcu. I za strucnost i za odnos prema pacijentu. Ne znam smijem li stavljat cjenik ovdje, ali imas na njegovoj web stranici poseban cjenik za neplodnost. Tamo ti sve pise. Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

a embriolog T.? Kakvi su njegovi dosadašnji razultati rada?

----------


## sara10

Embriolog Tandara je dosad radio u kbc Split, rezultate ne znam, samo jednom sam dolje bila.
al zanima me tko će sada od embriologa biti u kbc-u kad Tandara ide? Ima ona mlada embriologica Ana, ne znam ima li još tko osim nje?

----------


## 1latica

Lara, hvala ti.. Nisam mogla otvorit cjenik, sada ću pokušat.
Dr.Šparcu i ja smo se mimoišli u Citu, ja došla, on otišao  :Undecided: 
Dr. Poljak mi je prirastao srcu, al sam čula sve naj o dr. Šparcu.
Valjda neka ima iskustva sa dr. Tandarom, pa će nam javit.
Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## Lara-st

> Ima ona mlada embriologica Ana, ne znam ima li još tko osim nje?


Na nalazu od mm spermiograma potpisana je Andrea Cukusic Kalajzic.

----------


## sunny83

Dr. Tandara je odlican covik i ljecnik naravno  :Smile:   iskren i direktan. On je bio nas embriolog u dobitnom postupku

----------


## Inesz

sunny83, čestitam!  :Smile: 
govorimo o embriologu T., ne liječniku T., zar ne?

vi ste imali dg. normozoospermiu/oligoastenozoospermiu? 

je li vam embriolog radio oplodnju klasičnim IVF-om ili je radi dijagnoze bila potrebna metoda ICSI?

----------


## sunny83

Da, govorimo o embriologu. Dijagnoza je oligoastenozoospermia i raden je ICSI

----------


## Leona29

Pozdrav svima, dali netko ima iskustva sa mpo kod Dr. Šparca?

----------


## angie17

Sta je ovo sa nasim Splicankama (i okolicom  :Smile:  ) pa odjel humane uvjek pun a na forumu nigdje nikoga !!  :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, ako ima koja dobra duša splitska koja bi mi pojasnila,
nakon potvrđene trudnoće, na koji način se dođe do Fragmina preko KBCa?
Hvala :Kiss: 
Spremam se na FET u dr. Poljaka, a  od njega imam preporuku za Fragmin 5000ij
u idućoj trudnoći, znam da od ETa do otkucaja srca kupujem injekcije, a nakon toga
treba  komisija odobriti bolničke injekcije?? 
Papirologiju šaljem poštom na komisiju?? Idem u dnevnu bolnicu il ambulantu? Ili na 
hospitalizaciju?

----------


## funky

> Jutro cure, ako ima koja dobra duša splitska koja bi mi pojasnila,
> nakon potvrđene trudnoće, na koji način se dođe do Fragmina preko KBCa?
> Hvala
> Spremam se na FET u dr. Poljaka, a  od njega imam preporuku za Fragmin 5000ij
> u idućoj trudnoći, znam da od ETa do otkucaja srca kupujem injekcije, a nakon toga
> treba  komisija odobriti bolničke injekcije?? 
> Papirologiju šaljem poštom na komisiju?? Idem u dnevnu bolnicu il ambulantu? Ili na 
> hospitalizaciju?


Odgovorila sam ti na temi Heparinke/ Fragminke...sretno

----------


## željkica

Funky vidit da se spremas za fet sretno!!!!!

----------


## deniii

nakon 150 g evo me opet tu....pozdravljam sve nove i stare curke na forumu.......
evo mi nakon muke s grčevime , dojenjem, hranjenjem, spavanjem itd hahhaha odlučili smo probat ponovo 
03.07 odrađen FET u CITA , vraćene 2 blastice kao u prvom postupku pa smo sad opet čekalice  :Smile:

----------


## funky

> nakon 150 g evo me opet tu....pozdravljam sve nove i stare curke na forumu.......
> evo mi nakon muke s grčevime , dojenjem, hranjenjem, spavanjem itd hahhaha odlučili smo probat ponovo 
> 03.07 odrađen FET u CITA , vraćene 2 blastice kao u prvom postupku pa smo sad opet čekalice


Deniii sretno, i mi cemo tamo na FET u 9.mj...

----------


## željkica

Denii jesi radila test?

----------


## deniii

u subotu 14 dnt pozitivan test,,sutra vadim betu..... ne mogu da vjerujem, nekako se nikako nisam nadala, prvi put sa baš odmarala, pazila se,sad je s Leom to nemoguće, tako da sam baš bila ono kao da nisam ni išla na FET, al evo još da beta potvrdi

----------


## željkica

Super  denii javi betu sutra!!!!

----------


## deniii

17dnt 6570

bit će opet duplići.......u šoku sam , tresem se, treba ovo malo sjest sada

----------


## željkica

Ajme suuuper  čestitam! !!!da sigurno  su  velika je beta!!!!!sretnoooo!

----------


## 1latica

Napokon živnula splitska tema  :Smile: 
Denii čestitam  :Very Happy:  
Nama je FET bio bez uspjeha, nadam se da će stvari krenuti kroz par dana. Čekamo kraj idućeg mjeseca, pa idemo ponovo u stimulirani postupak.
Sretno i nek bude puno pozitivnih beta

----------


## željkica

*latica* nek sljedeći bude dobitan!I ja se uskoro spremam u postupak,jel zna netko kad dr Poljak ide na godišnji?

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, mislim da je na odmoru prva dva tjedna u 8.
Meni je rekao da dođem par dana prije menge, a očekujem je krajem 8. mjeseca.
Sretno i tebi  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Latice hvala,meni ce taman proc kad se on vrati.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, svakao nazovi Cito pa provjeri, možda sam krivo shvatila Lucu..

----------


## željkica

Nazvala ,na go ide 12.8.

----------


## 1latica

Joj zeljkice vidiš da sam krivo shvatila. Dobro da si nazvala.
Moram ih i ja zvati, jer ako mi je rekao da mu se javim par dana prije menge, 
kako bi dogovorili terapiju, to bi bilo oko 20.8. 
Da li će dr. Poljak uopće tada raditi? 
Ja ću pop***** budem li trebala čekati još jedan ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Vraca se 29.8.al najbolje  ti ih je nazvati pa ces vidit sta kazu,.

----------


## deniii

hvala vam cure bli smo danas na uzv,,,,,,ipak izgleda nisu duplići kako pored onolike bete veze nema  :Shock:  :Shock: 
ali nam zato kuca jedno lijepo  srčeko, :Heart:  dr kaže da sve izgleda kako treba, al svakako planiram otić do Poljaka na uzv a vidim da mi taman odgovara dok sam na go on će radit

----------


## željkica

Deni bas sam se pitala di si, bravo čestitam i sretno!

----------


## D&D

> hvala vam cure bli smo danas na uzv,,,,,,ipak izgleda nisu duplići kako pored onolike bete veze nema 
> ali nam zato kuca jedno lijepo  srčeko, dr kaže da sve izgleda kako treba, al svakako planiram otić do Poljaka na uzv a vidim da mi taman odgovara dok sam na go on će radit


Cestitam

----------


## D&D

Cestitam

----------


## D&D

Cito;Dr.Palada
Odnos lijecnik - pacijent: iskren, direktan
05/2016 IV, 7 stanica, 2 vracene 3 dan rezultat -
07/2016 IV ICSI, 6 stanica, 2 vracene 3 dan, rezultat -
Tri su smrznute....cekamo FET.....

----------


## 1latica

D&D sretno na FETu  :Smile: 
Je li dr. Palada novi ginekolog u Citu? Postupak i FET sam radila kod dr. Poljaka, nisam niti znala da imaju još jednog MPO ginekologa u klinici.

----------


## željkica

> D&D sretno na FETu 
> Je li dr. Palada novi ginekolog u Citu? Postupak i FET sam radila kod dr. Poljaka, nisam niti znala da imaju još jednog MPO ginekologa u klinici.


Da dr Palada je novi gin u Cita a dali se bavi s mpo mislim da ne  Al vjerujem da u budućnosti hoće.mladi dr djeluje mi ok.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, čitam šta je D&D pisala, mislim da je njoj dr. Palada radio postupak, il sam krivo skopčala?!

----------


## željkica

Da izgleda da i on radi postupke.

----------


## funky

Denii cestitke, skolsku do kraja!

----------


## Pčelica84

Curke iz Splita, ima li tko da je radio imunoloske i trombofilijske pretrage u Splitu, u bolnici? Znate li koliko se ceka nalaz? Ja nisam iz Splita, ali me salju tamo da ih radim, posto ih nema kod nas.

----------


## 1latica

Pcelice, imunologija se radi na Križinama u laboratoriju 1. Kat, nalazi budu za cca 3 tjedna. Trombofilija na Firulama (zgrada patologije) nalazi za 2/3 tjedna.

----------


## D&D

Da, radio je dr.Palada

----------


## D&D

Bez brige ako dodjete u ruke dr.Palade.
Mislim da cijela klinika (dr.i sestre) imaju ujednacen odnos prema pacijentima. Uigrana je to ekipa.
Iskreno, meni je bilo posve svjedno koji ce me dr. dopasti, razmisljala sam samo o tome da uspostavimo korektan i iskren odnos, bez zadrske. To sam dobila. U potpunosti mu vjerujem.
Za pocetak dovoljno.

----------


## Pčelica84

Puno ti hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Pčelica84

> Pcelice, imunologija se radi na Križinama u laboratoriju 1. Kat, nalazi budu za cca 3 tjedna. Trombofilija na Firulama (zgrada patologije) nalazi za 2/3 tjedna.


Izvini, jos jedno pita je. Znas li da li je vadjenje svakim danom? U koje vrijeme? Unaprijed hvala, oprosti na ovolikim pitanjima.

----------


## 1latica

Na Križine se nisam najavila, nego sam došla oko 8 i bila gotova u 9, na patologiji su mi rekli kad obavim križine da dođem..
Evo kontakt pa možda da ipak s Firulama dogovoriš

Laboratorij križine 557-465
Laboratorij za molekularnu dijagnostiku Firule 556-488

----------


## Pčelica84

Od srca hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Ma nema na čemu, sretno s nalazima i nek svi budu uredni  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Drage trudilice,

Pomozite, dvoumim se između dr.Šparca i dr.Poljaka. Trebamo na IVF, nalaze smo uglavnom prikupili, sad se samo odlučiti za doktora. Cijena je čini mi se slučna?

----------


## Leelu

Cure,
postoji li negdje cjenik usluga u Cita? Evo gledam po njhovoj stranici i ne mogu naći...jesam li toliko zamantana ili  :neznam:

----------


## Inesz

> Drage trudilice,
> 
> Pomozite, dvoumim se između dr.Šparca i dr.Poljaka. Trebamo na IVF, nalaze smo uglavnom prikupili, sad se samo odlučiti za doktora. Cijena je čini mi se slučna?


ja bih kod odabira klinike vodila računa i o rezultatima i iskustvu embriologa, ne samo liječnika.

----------


## 1latica

AMA, glupo je savjetovati koju kliniku da odabereš, to će morati biti tvoj izbor.
Osobno sam se raspitivala o embriologu Tandari koji radi kod dr. Šparca i nisam došla do nikakve info sem da je dr radio u KBCu Split, tako da sam ipak odabrala dr. Poljaka i njegove embriologe Romac/Baranović. Jako sam zadovoljna cijelom ekipom.
Leelu, na stranicama Cita nema više cjenika. Pitaj što te zanima, možda mi je ostalo u sjećanju..

----------


## D&D

Potpisujem

----------


## Leelu

> AMA, glupo je savjetovati koju kliniku da odabereš, to će morati biti tvoj izbor.
> Osobno sam se raspitivala o embriologu Tandari koji radi kod dr. Šparca i nisam došla do nikakve info sem da je dr radio u KBCu Split, tako da sam ipak odabrala dr. Poljaka i njegove embriologe Romac/Baranović. Jako sam zadovoljna cijelom ekipom.
> Leelu, na stranicama Cita nema više cjenika. Pitaj što te zanima, možda mi je ostalo u sjećanju..


A ne znam ni sama odakle bih krenula  :Grin: S obzirom da me tek čeka upoznavanje s njima i obrada. Znaš li možda priznaju li nalaze iz drugih bolnica ili se sve treba ponoviti kod njih (npr., HSG, hormoni, spermiogram...) ?

----------


## 1latica

Leelu, priznaju sve nalaze,al "vole" da se kod njih napravi spermiogram. Na prve konzultacije bili naručeni u 12, došli sat ranije, MM ostavio uzorak na obradu i za sat vremena nalaz bio gotov. 
Kreniti možeš tako da ujutro nazoveš polikliniku i dogovoriš termin konzultacija (možda najbolje prvi dio cilusa, odmah nakon menstruacije, kako bi te dr. mogao pogledati na UZV). Da li su vam nalazi uredni? Planirate AIH il IVF?

----------


## željkica

LeeLu, cure su ti dobro rekle teško je reći koga odabrati,oba dr su veoma stručna i predani svom poslu ja ti mogu samo reć svoje iskustvo jer sam se susrela s oba dr (dr.Š mi je bio na jednoj punkciji) mene vodi dr.P. i nebi ga mijenjala nikad odgovara mi takav dok ima cura kojima nije drag ,podi na konzultacije pa ceš vidit, ugl sve sestre i embrolozi su jako dragi i ljubazni u poliklinici cito.

----------


## Leelu

> Leelu, priznaju sve nalaze,al "vole" da se kod njih napravi spermiogram. Na prve konzultacije bili naručeni u 12, došli sat ranije, MM ostavio uzorak na obradu i za sat vremena nalaz bio gotov. 
> Kreniti možeš tako da ujutro nazoveš polikliniku i dogovoriš termin konzultacija (možda najbolje prvi dio cilusa, odmah nakon menstruacije, kako bi te dr. mogao pogledati na UZV). Da li su vam nalazi uredni? Planirate AIH il IVF?


Hvala na info  :Smile: 
Nalazi su uglavnom ok. Mislim da bi probali s AIH.

----------


## AMA

Hvala puno svima! Idemo na konzultacije kod dr.Šparca, vidjet ćemo hoćemo li “kliknuti“!  :Smile:  Nosimo nalaze iz druge poliklinike, samo smo se na spermiogram naručili, da vidimo ima li pomaka.

----------


## AMA

Da ponovimo gradivo: HSG, hormoni, brisevi, spermiogram..još nešto? Mislim da smo kandidati za IVF, vidjet ćemo..

----------


## 1latica

AMA javi dojmove i sretno. Za IVF će vam dr dati popis pretraga. Treba vam još: tvoja krvna grupa + RH faktor, za oboje markere na hepatitis B i C, AIDS, vjenčani list ili potvrdu o izvanbračnoj zajednici.

----------


## AMA

Hvala puno! Joooj, jedva čekam!  :Smile:  Čudna sam ja po pitanju doktora, ako mi na prvu ne sjedne i ne ulijeva povjerenje, bježim glavom bez obzira!

----------


## željkica

Latice, kad si na uzv? Ja sam u petak tamo!

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, pa sretno ti  :Very Happy: 
U četvrtak idem na UZV, dobila sam 225 ij Gonala uz Letrilan..
Imam 4/5 folikula, nije bajno, al nije ni loše. Samo nek razmjerno narastu i ja zadovoljna.

----------


## željkica

> Željkice, pa sretno ti 
> U četvrtak idem na UZV, dobila sam 225 ij Gonala uz Letrilan..
> Imam 4/5 folikula, nije bajno, al nije ni loše. Samo nek razmjerno narastu i ja zadovoljna.


Hvala i tebi! Ja idem na dogovor i tamo u ponedjeljak ili utorak bi se trebala počet bockat.

----------


## željkica

Latice kad je punkcija?

----------


## 1latica

Imam 3/4 folikula iste veličine i dva manja koja kaskaju. Sutra navečer štoperica u nedjelju punkcija.

----------


## AMA

Latica, jeste li? Dojmovi? Mi smo bili kod Šparca, ok je, ugodan, detaljan a jako direktan i razumljiv. Spermiogram nam se s astheno pogoršao na oligoastheno, a to u kombinaciji s mojim AMH znači samo jedno: ICSI! Drago mi je da barem znamo što slijedi, sad nećemo duljit, Bože pomozi..

----------


## 1latica

Ama, super za dr. Š. Tako je to u njihovom poslu, nema tapšanja po ramenu.
I bolje da su direktni i iskreni, na taj način nas "zdrmaju" i ubrzaju, bar u našem slučaju.
Ma sretno nam  :grouphug: 
Jučer bila punkcija 4js, danas imamo vijest da je u labosu sve ok (detalje ne znam),
sutra će me ponovno zvati da jave kada je ET.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AMA

Ajde super, držim fige! Jesi uzimala bolovanje ili?

----------


## 1latica

Nisam na bo, nema potrebe. Radim u uredu i brže mi vrijeme prolazi među ljudima  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

I ja sam tako planirala, da ne pošizim u kući!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Latice kad je transfer?

----------


## 1latica

Danas bio ET 2 osmostanična, ostala dva nisu se dijelila kako treba. Beta za 14 dana, Fragmin, Andol, Utrogestan, Folacin. Ne treba mi jest  :Wink: 
Danas odmaram, sutra idem na posao.
Željkica kako ide bockanje? Da li si bila na UZV?

----------


## željkica

Ha ha ha dobro te je osigura! U subotu mi je uzv!

----------


## 1latica

Željkica, javi kakvo je stanje  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ste i ti i dr zadovoljni  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Jucer sam imala uzv jer danas dr nema, nije mi rekao koliko ih je al lijevi jajnik je bolji a i on me boli bas ga osjetim na desnom ima al manje,u pon ponovo.

----------


## D&D

Sutra je kod mene FET, pitanje....zasto Andol?

----------


## D&D

Cula sam za "baby Aspirin".....samo nisam znala za Andol ....vjerajtno dodje kao alternativa Aspirini. Sretno Latica...

----------


## 1latica

D&D sretno na FETu  :Very Happy:  
Andol 75 i baby aspirin je ista stvar. Uzimam ga uz Fragmin po preporuci dr. P, jer imam trombofiliju.

----------


## D&D

Hvala. Predpostavljala sam....sretno svima koji su u procesu...

----------


## D&D

Transfer prosao, sve je ok. U popratnoj terapiji dobila sam Andol. Koji dobar predosjecaj! Vjerujem da ce pomici....

----------


## AMA

Držim fige curkama u postupcima!  :Kiss:

----------


## D&D

Latica, kako si? Sve dobro?

----------


## 1latica

D&D malo me boli drob, kao da će menga stić,  pa onda par sati nemam nikakvih simptoma i tako se vrti u krug,
napuhana sam jako. Ništa sebi ne mogu izgatati  :Laughing:  jer nakon oba tranfera sam imala iste simptome kao sad.
Samo brojim dane do testa/beta obečala sam sebi da ovaj put neću piškit jer sam prošli imala + pa sutradan -
Al nisam neki karakter, pa će test pasti pon/uto.
Ti? Kako si? Kad planiraš test?
Sretno nam svimaaa  :Very Happy:   :grouphug: 
AMA hvala ti, dokle ste vi stigli???

----------


## D&D

Necu se testirati. To je prava agonija. Prosla sam to dva puta. Ne bih vise.Nista nece biti bitno drugacije. Ili jesmo ili nismo.
Za sada nemam nikakvih posebnih simptoma. Stomak malo napuhan, grudi minimalno. Mislim pozitivno, ne moze naskoditi. Naravno da sam jutros surfala po netu....ufff to me dovoljno izludilo.

----------


## AMA

Tu ste!  :Smile:  Baš sam se pitala što se događa.. Jedva čekam da nas obradujete veeeelikom betom! <3 Ja za nekih tjedan dana očekujem mengu, nalaze smo povadili ali mi se čini da će nam financije odgoditi postupak za sljedeći ciklus!  :Sad:  Gdje vi nabavljate lijekove, jeste imalo istraživale cijene?

----------


## D&D

Ja nisam istrazivala. Mislim da nema velike razlike.

----------


## D&D

Ja nisam. Mislim da su razlike male. Mislim...

----------


## 1latica

D&D meni je agonija nizvjesnost, želim znati jesam il nisam.
Ak nisam, odmah prekid terapije, hormona mi je i previše, posebno ako ih je nepotrebno uzimati.
Eto, nismo svi isti  :Grin: 
AMA, sve sam kupovala u Citu, pojma nemam za cijene, jer mi je ovako bilo najzgodnije,
kupovati injekcije nakon svakog UZV pregleda. Tako da ih u konačnici uvijek imam točno koliko mi treba  :Wink:

----------


## D&D

Ovako, ti se vodi svojim osjecajem. U potpunosti te razumijem. Isto sam napravila u prvom ciklusu IV jer sam bila luda od neizvjesnosti i hormona. Test je pokazao -. Prekinula sam sa terapijom. Odahnula sam. I krenula dalje.

----------


## Inesz

[QUOTE 
AMA, sve sam kupovala u Citu, pojma nemam za cijene, jer mi je ovako bilo najzgodnije,
kupovati injekcije nakon svakog UZV pregleda. Tako da ih u konačnici uvijek imam točno koliko mi treba  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

Cure, kad kupujete lijekove u klinici, je li dobijete račun?

----------


## D&D

Dobro pitanje. Prvo odgovor: Sve sam kupovala u Cita.
Nikad nisam dobila racun. Cifre su ogromne. 
Ti Ines?

----------


## 1latica

Inesz nisam dobila račun, možda bi da sam ga tražila  :Undecided:

----------


## Noelnia

Imala nedavno prvi pokušaj u Poliklinici Šparac koji nažalost nije uspio. Vraćene su mi 2 blastociste, prokrvarila 7.dan. Ja ok, MM OAT. Sve lijekove i injekcije smo kupovali u ljekarni odmah iza klinike. Za dva mjeseca idemo opet

----------


## AMA

Latica, sutra je dan D ili možda danas?

----------


## 1latica

> Latica, sutra je dan D ili možda danas?


Pogledaj mi avatar, kinez pokazao neki sramežljivi stupić  :Wink: 
Sutra beta.
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

To je divno, vjerujem u najbolji ishod!  :Smile:  Javi nam se sutra čim dobiješ nalaz, znaš da sve gorimo za ogromnu betu!  :Smile:

----------


## Mery55

Pozdrav svim trudilicama i buducim majkama.
Vec dugo vas pratim i evo da i ja napisem svoje iskustvo.
Nasa borba traje 4 god. Po nalazima sve ok osim moje stitnjace koja malo zna podivljat. Iza nas je 4 neuspjesna AIH-a  i trenutno prvi IVF te su danas vracena 2 osmostanicna zametka i naravno sad cekanje dugih 14 dana do nadam se pozitivnog rezultata. IVF sam radila u KBC Split kod dr.B. i imam samo rijeci hvale za njega i za sve osoblje a posebno sestri Zdenki. Pozdrav svima i nadam nadam se da cu vidjeti puno velikih beta

----------


## Mery55

Pozdrav svim trudilicama i buducim mamama.
Dugo vas vec pratim i citam pa evo da se i ja pridruzim.
Nasa borba traje vec nekih 4 godine. Nalazi svi ok osim moje stitnjace koja zna nekad malo podivljat. Iza nas je neuspjesna 4 AIH-a i trenutno prvi IVF te su mi danas vracena 2 osmostanicna zametka. Naravno sad sljedi najduzih 14 dana cekanja nadam se pozitivnog rezultata. AIH sam radila u KBC-Split kod dr.B. i za njega i cilo osoblje imam samo rijeci hvale. Drage moje nadam se da cu ovdje jos viditi puno velikih beta. I neka nam je svima sretno ☺☺☺

----------


## AMA

Latica hoćeš li nas obradovati???

----------


## 1latica

13dpt beta 400,2  :Very Happy: 
AMA pišemo više na odbrojavanju ili nakon transfera, pa se pridruži ako imaš volje  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Aaaa, čestitam!  :Smile:   Znala sam, baš sam imala dobar osjećaj! E hvala ti, ipak sam nova..

----------


## deniii

> 13dpt beta 400,2 
> AMA pišemo više na odbrojavanju ili nakon transfera, pa se pridruži ako imaš volje


 :Very Happy:  :Smile: cestitam

----------


## 1latica

Hvala deniii  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

Latice draga ja sam upala na temu samo da cestitam.  :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## D&D

Moj FET ne ide ka pozitivnom ishodu. Protiv pmsa utrogestan vodi bitku i vidim tko ce izaci kao pobjednik. Splite moj, eto me ponovo...nadam se brzo. Ostalim curama, zenama, zelim uspjeh.

----------


## Noelnia

U ljekarni na Firulama (kraj poliklinike Šparac/Ljutić

----------


## D&D

Samo kratko:
Razgovarala sam sa dr. i odlucio se za novi prorokol.
Ima li tko iskustva sa Letrilanom?  Dobile ste ga na recept?

----------


## knjigoljupka

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:  Evo ukratko da recen svoju pricicu pa mozda neko bude ima koji savjet za mene. Nakon godinu dana pokusavanja nista,u biti pola godine jer je toliko MM bia doma. Kako sam prije 6 god operirala endometriozu i 5 god pila kontracepciju da se opet izbjegne ista nisan bas neki najsvjetliji primjer. Godinama sam pacijentica dr.Sparca,on me i operirao tako da sam nakon njegove selidbe i sama se prebacila kod njega. Ugl cista nema ali stitnjaca me malo zeza,nakon terapije sad mi je preniska i radim na tome. Jucer smo napravili spermiogram i on je u redu  :Smile: )) E sad,doktor tvrdi da je moj hormon AMH jako nizak sto je rezultat operacije i cista i da u biti mozemo jos pokusavati ali da je to po njemu gubljenje vremena jer smo zakoracili u 30-e. i tako mi krenili jucer kod njega,dobili sta moramo izvaditi hiv sam vidila i jos nesto nemam trenutno kod sebe e i krvnu grupu. On je brodu misec dana i ide ca u cet tako da cemo kreniti s tim kad se vrati. Ne mogu rec da sam pozitvna,grintan ajme i samo mi crne misli padaju na pamet dok je MM moj suprotnost koja me smiriva. Malo sam zagnjavila ali eto. Svima koji pokusavaju zelim puno puno srece i pozitive...pametujen a ja prva ajme  :Embarassed:  pozzzz

----------


## 1latica

Knjigoljupka, slažem se s dr. Š nema se šta čekati.
Napravite od nalaza šta vam fali i idite na IVF.
Sretno, samo hrabo i strpljivo  :Smile:

----------


## knjigoljupka

Hvala na podrsci

----------


## Jopac

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
Od prvog razgovora s dr. Poljakom do jučerašnjeg transfera prošlo je manje od mjesec dana. Iskustvo u Poliklinici Cito je najugodnije koje se može poželjeti u situaciji kada te i najmanja sitnica rasplače, isprovocira, naljuti. Ljubazno i pristupačno osoblje na usluzi je kad god imate pitanje, nema čekanja, doktor točno onakav kakvog bi poželjela u svakoj situaciji. Split i područje koje mu gravitira stvarno ima vrhunsku uslugu.
Isto se nadam da ih više neću sresti u ovim okolnostima nego samo kad se vratim po moje kockice leda jer ih, bez obzira na razvoj jučer vraćenih mrvica, ja tamo ne ostavljam  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Cure jel neka od vas skoro bila na histeroskopiji u Cita??
Molim iskustva....
Cjenika vise nema na stranici pa me i to zanima koja je cijena.

----------


## 1latica

Jopac sretno, javi nam veliku betu  :Very Happy: 
Sanjka nemam iskustva s histero, ako se ne javi koja od cura, pošalji mail u Cito, pa će ti oni javit cijenu.

----------


## Jopac

Spremna da je vjerojatnost 50:50 pa su u jednom slučaju već izabrana imena, a u drugom... to je teže ali će se sve izdržati.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  Čestitke na pozitivnim betama, sretno čekalicama!  :Smile:  Čini mi se da je prosjek solidan, bit će bebica srećica! <3 Mi preskačemo i ovaj ciklus, posao i financije nas malo usporili a onda naš prvi IVF, nadam se sredinom 11—og! Jedva čekam! Draga Knjigoljupka, baš me obradovalo da još netko ide dr.Šparcu, odmah mi vjera veća! Mi smo također u ranim tridesetima, samo što je kod nas loš AMH a i spermiogram..

----------


## D&D

Jopac, kako je?

----------


## sanjka

Cure koje ste bile kod Šparca, jel ima anestezija prilikom punkcije ili samo nekakav koktelcic??

----------


## AMA

Ja idem sljedeći mjesec, baš sam sinoć čitala na stranici a danas priupitala doktora: radi se pod lokalnom anestezijom. Kad ti ideš?

----------


## sanjka

> Ja idem sljedeći mjesec, baš sam sinoć čitala na stranici a danas priupitala doktora: radi se pod lokalnom anestezijom. Kad ti ideš?


Onda necu kod njega ici....sve mi se cini da cu u Cita kod Poljaka.
Ne pristajem na punkciju bez anestezije.

Hvala ti na informaciji.

----------


## AMA

Ima li itko da je radio pod lokalnom? Meni u jednu ruku drago da ne moram pod opću, imala sam već nekoliko operacija, a opet što ako je stvarno tako strašno.. Dajte iskustva, molim vas?

----------


## željkica

Sanjka zasto želiš u opcu?

----------


## AMA

Željkica, što ti kažeš?

----------


## željkica

Ja sam do sada imala 4 punkcije i uvijek pod lokalnom i ako budem morala opet u cijeli postupak opet cu pod lokalnom jer mislim da opca stvarno nije potrebna to toliko kratko traje da bi se cijeli organizam  mucio al stvarno.nemoj mislit da sam neka hrabrica daleko sam od toga prag boli mi je nula,u predzadnjoj punkciji sam imala 15 folikula i nije me bolilo nista,odnosno samo sam mrvicu nesto osjetila da radi al neznatno,meni je gori transfer kad stavlja onaj instrument.

----------


## AMA

E baš ti hvala!  :Smile:  Mene tek čeka prva punkcija ali imam iskustva s općom anestezijom i mislim da bi to bilo previše drastično, a tko zna koliko puta će trebati.

----------


## željkica

Kod koga ides?Ma sama punkcija ti traje par minuta ,ja sam zadnji put bila u polusnu.

----------


## AMA

Kod Šparca idem. Imaš li kakav savjet za ciklus prije? Jesi uzimala išta osim folacina?

----------


## željkica

Nista posebno samo sam folnu uzimala,sretno!

----------


## AMA

Hvala ti puno, i ja tebi želim jedno veliko malo čudo na sljedećem UZV!

----------


## željkica

Hvala,i sve sta te zanima pitaj.

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka zasto želiš u opcu?


Za punkciju. Ovo za histeroskopiju trebam prvo vidjeti di cu uopce napraviti.
Jesi ti mozda radila histeroskopiju??

Al meni kako su rekli kad sam isla na punkciju da to nije opca anestezija vec kratkotrajna, sad sam tek zbunjena. Ja se zbilja ne razumijem u to. 
Kad sam razgovarala s anesteziologom pitao me dal sam kad nesto operirala i ja velim da, krajnike. I znam tocno kako se zove anestezija jer pise u papirima i kazem mu. Veli on meni a to vam je opca, ovo sto cete sad dobit nije :/

----------


## željkica

Nisam radila histeroskopiju,neznam pitaj ponovo al mislim da opca nije potrebna.

----------


## 1latica

Cure molim za pomoć 
Nakon pozitivnih otkucaja, dobila sam od soc. gin. uputnicu za KBC Split za Fragmin 5000 ij.
Rekao mi je da ponesem uputnicu i preporuku iz Cita i da mi bolnica mora osigurati injekcije.
Zna li ko od vas trebam li se naručiti prije u KBC? Dal se Framin izdaje u rodilištu ili? Nisam iz
Splita, pa mi nije zgodno da me vrate jer npr. nisam naručena. Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ma ne treba ti,ja radila

----------


## AMA

Pozdrav Stipka! Ti si ako se ne varam ovih dana trebala raditi betu. Iii, trudna??

----------


## Stipka

Ma ništa..nula.

----------


## Stipka

Ma jedno veliko nista

----------


## Stipka

E sad,posto opet ništa,dr savjetuje sljedeći postupak heparin i Andol,koji mi ka nemogu štetiti ,iako nisam uopće radila te testove ni analize .... jel ima netko kakvo iskustvo s tim? Meni nekako malo glupo zvuci uzimat nešto,a nisam sigurna da li uopće imam s tim problema......

----------


## AMA

Ajoooj, žao mi je. Prvi postupak ili? Ja ne znam, friška sam u ovom..kod koga si ti bila?

----------


## Stipka

Drugi postupak. U Cita sam. Di si ti? Pomisalo mi se sve od iscitavanja hehe

----------


## AMA

Kod Šparca, sljedeći mjesec prvi ICSI.

----------


## Stipka

Ajde super. Neka bude i uspješan  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  pretpostavljam da u muzu problem obzirom da icsi

----------


## Stipka

Ako te bilo šta zanima,samo pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Cili smo problematični! Hvala!!

----------


## Stipka

A ne znam šta je gore.. to,ili kad je sve ok pa opet neće hehe. Ma bit će to sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Kad tad!  :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

Draga Ama, ja sam u kolovozu bila na funkciji kod Dr. Šparca. Ne boli to tako jako kako pričaju, više je neugodno. Punktirali su mi 16 stanica, trajanje punkcije je 10-15 min. Ništa strašno. Ustaneš i ideš kući. Puno je duži oporavak nakon opće. Ako te još što zanima-pitaj. Pozz curkama

----------


## Davorka1970

Dobra vam večer ljudiiii, ja sam veteran u ovom, hvala Bogu uspjeli smo i imamo već veliku curu. E sad, ako netko od vas dolazi na IVF i sl. i treba smještaj, slobodno me kontaktirajte, naravno gratis!! :Saint:  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## AMA

Cure drage, divne ste, rasplakale ste me sad! Hvala vam puno! Noelnia, kako si sad, namjeravaš li opet k Šparcu? Davorka, mi nismo baš izdaleka al lijepo je znati da se imamo kome obratiti ako nas uhvati nevrijeme, noć ili bilo koja neprilika u vašem lipom gradu, baš ti hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu...Idući tjedan krećem sa prvim postupkom kod dr. Šparca pa su sva iskustva i sugestije dobrodošle  :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

Ama, namjeravam u 12.ili 1. mjesecu ponovo. Rekao je pauza koji mjesec da se jajnici odmore. Sviđa mi se što kod Šparca idu do stadija blastociste, naravno ako 3.dan u labu ima više od 5 zametaka. Dobro sam, nemam nikakvih posljedica, meni je bilo super tijekom stimulacike-muž mi je davao sve injekcije, pokazala mu sestra kako. Želim da tebi bude uspješan prvi put i da sve prođe kako treba! Pozz svim curama!

----------


## AMA

Dobrodošla, Tola!  :Smile:  Ja ti isto za 10—ak dana očekujem mengu i prvi IVF/ICSI kod Šparca.Puno sreće nam želim!

----------


## Tola

Imam jedno pitanje
...moraju li se injekcije davati svaki dan u isto vrijeme i kada?

----------


## Tola

Hvala na dobrodošlici...i puno sreće svima

----------


## Niksi

Pozdrav svima!
Ja i muz, nalazi ok..idiopatska neplodnost..
Prije tjedan dana imali smo transfer, dvije blastociste..nas prvi IVF kod dr. Šparca..sad čekanje....koje je najgore

----------


## Noelnia

Tola, samo slušaj Dr.i pitaj ga sve šta ti nije jasno. Šparac nije baš pričljiv, ali će ti objasniti sve ako ga pitaš, a biolog Tandara je kralj, veseo, pristupačan jako. Sa mnom se šalio svih pola sata nakon ET dok sam tamo ležala. Uglavnom meni je sam proces umjetne bio jednostavan i skoro pa bezbolan, naravno zavisi koliko ti je prag boli. Punkcija je malo neugodna, ali od lokalne ništa ne osjetiš, kasnije malo pecka i to je to. Za injekcije dobro stisni kožu ispod pupka, što više kože stisneš, manje boli. Najgore je iščekivanje ona 2 tjedna do bete. Sve nešto osluškuješ, umišljaš, dani kao godine. Zaokupite se nečim taj period, ja sam puno čitala knjiga, časopisa, svega, samo da ne mislim.Budite strpljive i zaista vam želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta, pogotovo Tola i Ama, vama se baš primaklo!

----------


## Noelnia

Tola, samo slušaj Dr.i pitaj ga sve šta ti nije jasno. Šparac nije baš pričljiv, ali će ti objasniti sve ako ga pitaš, a biolog Tandara je kralj, veseo, pristupačan jako. Sa mnom se šalio svih pola sata nakon ET dok sam tamo ležala. Uglavnom meni je sam proces umjetne bio jednostavan i skoro pa bezbolan, naravno zavisi koliko ti je prag boli. Punkcija je malo neugodna, ali od lokalne ništa ne osjetiš, kasnije malo pecka i to je to. Za injekcije dobro stisni kožu ispod pupka, što više kože stisneš, manje boli. Najgore je iščekivanje ona 2 tjedna do bete. Sve nešto osluškuješ, umišljaš, dani kao godine. Zaokupite se nečim taj period, ja sam puno čitala knjiga, časopisa, svega, samo da ne mislim.Budite strpljive i zaista vam želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta, pogotovo Tola i Ama, vama se baš primaklo!

----------


## D&D

U Cita sam u novom postupku IVF....ovaj tjedan je aspiracija stanica, ima li jos tko?

----------


## tal

Evo ja sam isto u Cita i aspiraciju imam u četvrtak

----------


## sanjka

> Dobra vam večer ljudiiii, ja sam veteran u ovom, hvala Bogu uspjeli smo i imamo već veliku curu. E sad, ako netko od vas dolazi na IVF i sl. i treba smještaj, slobodno me kontaktirajte, naravno gratis!!


Ovo je bas lijepo citati i svaka cast!!!!

----------


## sanjka

Cure vidim ima vas u postupcima i nek vam je sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Niksi

Pozdrav Tola, i ja sam kod dr.Šparca, prije 9dnt(2blastociste) i sad čekanje bete.  Bilo šta da ti treba i dr.  i sestre će pomoći i objasniti.. ja sam dolazila kod njih i na inekcije jer mi je bilo nezgodno sama  ih davati..

----------


## D&D

Moja je sutra.....Sanjka, all the best...

----------


## D&D

Tal....sretno.

----------


## Buba38

> Evo ja sam isto u Cita i aspiraciju imam u četvrtak ������


Tal sretno draga

----------


## AMA

Sretno svim curama! Može li mi koja reći  kad prvi put trebamo doći doktoru u ciklusu? Rekao mi je da se čujemo(ili vidimo?) prvi dan ciklusa. Nismo iz Splita pa da znam kad mogu očekivati “izlet“!

----------


## Niksi

AMA meni je doktor par dana prije pocetka ciklusa propisao terapiju..i sa 2.danom smo poceli sa bockanjem.
Pretpostavljam da je i tebi vec rekao sta ces od lijekova koristit..ako nije nazovi ih

----------


## AMA

Radi se o ciklusu u kojem idemo u postupak..

----------


## Niksi

Meni je bila panika jer sam dobila dva dana ranije, praznik bio, u nitu jednoj lijekarni nije bilo bemfole, na kraju sreca u nedjelju radila ljekarna kraj Sparca.. tako da ti je bolje osigurati se

----------


## Niksi

AMA sa terapijom poceli 2dn a  vec 5 dan imala ultrazvuk, jer ciklusi su mi 27dn..

----------


## Niksi

> Sretno svim curama! Može li mi koja reći  kad prvi put trebamo doći doktoru u ciklusu? Rekao mi je da se čujemo(ili vidimo?) prvi dan ciklusa. Nismo iz Splita pa da znam kad mogu očekivati “izlet“!


 Sa terapijom ja sam pocela 2.dan, najbolje da ti prvi put sestra pokaze kako se bockat..a na ultrazvuku sam vec 5 dan bila..i na temelju toga dr..mi je dao daljnju terapiju

----------


## Buba38

> Sretno svim curama! Može li mi koja reći  kad prvi put trebamo doći doktoru u ciklusu? Rekao mi je da se čujemo(ili vidimo?) prvi dan ciklusa. Nismo iz Splita pa da znam kad mogu očekivati “izlet“!


Ako ti prati folikumetrija ja sam išla 8 dc a 10 dc već štoperica

----------


## AMA

Super, baš ti hvala!

----------


## Noelnia

Ja sam u prvom postupku išla 5. dan na folikulometriju, nakon toga svako drugi dan, 11. Punkcija

----------


## željkica

Tal nadam se da ce ti Cito donijet srecu ako te sta zanima pitaj ja sam tamo ko doma :Smile:  sretno!Naravno i svim ostalim curama puno srece!

----------


## tal

Joj hvala ti Željkice ....i ja se nadam uspjehu ovaj put . 
Jedino me zanima aspiracija tj. sam sljed , dali daju koktel za smirivanje kao u kbc ili ne ...čula sam da daju lokalnu pa eto Željkice pošto imaš iskustva tamo dali mi možeš reći kako to ide . Hvala

----------


## Stipka

Ama ako ideš na ivf/icsi onda bi ti ranije trebalo bit praćenje uzv-om.. mene bi pogledalo drugi dan odma.. pa onda od 6og pa dalje...nazovi pa pitaj da ne bi bilo zabune

----------


## Stipka

> Tal nadam se da ce ti Cito donijet srecu ako te sta zanima pitaj ja sam tamo ko doma sretno!Naravno i svim ostalim curama puno srece!


Draga zeljkice ,jesi možda radila biopsiju endometrija?

----------


## željkica

Tal, daju ti dvije inekcije protiv bolova i neku koja te osamunti ja sam skoro zaspala od nje,ne boj se tamo su ti svi divni ,meni punkcija nije ništa strasno nebi me bolila a znala sam imat i po 15 folikula. (velika sam kukavica )
Stipka,nisam radila biopsiju endometrija al mislim da cu sljedeći put.

----------


## AMA

Poslala sam mail doktoru, čekam odgovor. U pravu si 100%, tako je nešto govorio na konzultacijama! Hvala ti puno!

----------


## Niksi

AMA dobro da si poslala mail.. jer sam sam prosli mjesec sa bockanjem pocela 2.dan a vec 5 bila na ultrazvuku..na temelju toga dr.Sparac mi je dao daljnju terapiju

----------


## Tola

Meni je rečeno da se javim 1 dc jer 2 dc počinjem sa stimulacijom i prvi put ti sestra mora pokazati kako pravilno dati injekcije...

----------


## tal

Stipka ja sam radila biopsiju endometrija .

----------


## tal

Željkice baš ti hvala na info ...joj i ja sam kukavica šta se tiče bolova , mene i obični uvz boli haha. Prošla sam 4 aspiracije al u kbc i znam šta me očekuje otprilike al isto hvata me panika .

----------


## željkica

> Željkice baš ti hvala na info ...joj i ja sam kukavica šta se tiče bolova , mene i obični uvz boli ������haha. Prošla sam 4 aspiracije al u kbc i znam šta me očekuje otprilike al isto hvata me panika ������.


Kao i mene ha ha!Jesi sad radili biopsiju ili prije?

----------


## Stipka

> Stipka ja sam radila biopsiju endometrija .


I?? Daj koju info kako izgleda i to sve skupa  :Trči:

----------


## Stipka

> Poslala sam mail doktoru, čekam odgovor. U pravu si 100%, tako je nešto govorio na konzultacijama! Hvala ti puno!


Jel ti odgovorija?

----------


## Niksi

Pozdrav svim trudilicama! 
Nadam se da ce do kraja godine biti puno +

----------


## AMA

Nije još, što mi je jako čudno, valjda nismo te sreće da nam sad ode na odmor/bolovanje ili tako nešto!

----------


## AMA

Hvala, hvala! U kojoj si nam ti fazi?

----------


## Niksi

AMA i ja sam kod dr.Šparca...sa terapijom sam krenila 2 dan a vec 5 dan san bila na ultrazvuku ..pretpostavljam da ti je vec dao sta ces koristiti od lijekova

----------


## Niksi

> Nije još, što mi je jako čudno, valjda nismo te sreće da nam sad ode na odmor/bolovanje ili tako nešto!


Ukoliko ti ne odgovori, zovi ih.

----------


## Niksi

Ja sam u iscekivanju bete.. odradili prvi ivf..od svega meni najgore cekanje

----------


## AMA

> Pozdrav svim trudilicama! 
> Nadam se da ce do kraja godine biti puno +


Hvala, hvala! U kojoj si nam ti fazi?

----------


## Niksi

Ja sam u iscekivanju bete... prvi IVF, od svega najgore mi je ovo cekanje..

----------


## Niksi

> Nije još, što mi je jako čudno, valjda nismo te sreće da nam sad ode na odmor/bolovanje ili tako nešto!


Odgovorit ce ne brini.. meni je odgovoria i na praznik

----------


## Niksi

Nije mi jasno zasto mi ne ostaju postovi??

----------


## tal

Željkica i Stipka ja sam biopsiju endo. radila sad pred ovaj ciklus 8 dana prije M pred postupak . Stipka draga moram priznat da je bolno ali sričom kratko traje ...zagrebe te po maternici i krvarila sam vrlo malo taj dan i malo sutradan . Normalno funkcioniraš kao da nije bilo ništa . Neznam šta bi te točno zanimalo pa pitaj .

----------


## Stipka

A na to sam mislila. Jer su mi rekli da ne treba nikakva anestezija jer da traje par sekundi i gotovo. I nisam bas najbolje shvatila čemu to? Jel oni to šalju na analizu ili sta?

----------


## Stipka

E i još nešto mi nije jasno. Šta ako nekim čudom se desi prirodna trudnoća,a prerano je da se ista vidi tada na Uzv,a to se ide nakon ovulacije. .logika mi nalaze da bi se time moga i plod uništit..svašta mi prolazi kroz glavu  :Joggler:  :Joggler:

----------


## željkica

Tal hvala ,mene to ceka sljedeći put jer imala sam 5 neuspjeha zaredom ,u sub bila kiretaza,kazes da boli ,jel daju sta protiv bolova?

----------


## tal

A Stipka neznam zašto ti to moraš radit , meni je dr. to preporučio jer se kao bolje plod primi . I da to se radi sedmicu prije dolaska M . Kaže da se to obično radi nama starijima i da imaju dobre rezultate . Željkice žao mi je tvojih neuspjeha i nadam se da če ti ovaj put uspit nakon ovog .Ja sam nakon 4 neuspjeha i nadam se uspjehu .  Da boli i neugodo je al to traje niti minutu ...zbilja nije potrebno ništa protiv bolova i to kažem ja koju boli uvz hahaha ...bez brige nije neizdrživo . Mene je aspiracija pod koktelom više bolila . Kad ideš na biopsiju ?

----------


## željkica

Tal,necu jos moram pauzirat zbog kiretaze,sljedeći tjedan idem na kontrolu pa cu vidit s dr kad mogu u fet.sretno danas i javi kako je proslo.

----------


## sanjka

Cure koje ste u Cita dal termin dogovarate mailom sa dr. P ili zovete sestre u kliniku??
Znaci ovo se odnosi na prvi posjet i konzultacije.

----------


## sanjka

> Tal,necu jos moram pauzirat zbog kiretaze,sljedeći tjedan idem na kontrolu pa cu vidit s dr kad mogu u fet.sretno danas i javi kako je proslo.


Zeljkica mislim da ces moci nakon tri ciklusa.
Cini mi se da sam tu negdje procitala kad su cure pisale al naravno budes sve cula sto dr kaze.
Koliko imas smrzlica??

----------


## željkica

Sanjka nazovi sestre na tel,imam 3 smrzlica dva su dobra treci bas i ne.

----------


## Niksi

Nakon 1. IVF cekanje bete.. ali nisam bas optimisticna jer je krenilo smeckarenje

----------


## Stipka

Cure jel radila koja od vas imunološke testove?

----------


## Niksi

Ja sam radila imunoloske testove prije IVF

----------


## Niksi

Ja sam radila imunoloske testove

----------


## Niksi

Stipka ja sam radila imunolske testove

----------


## Niksi

Stipka ja sam radila imunoloske testove prije IVF

----------


## Niksi

Iza nas prvi IVF, na žalost ni docekala betu..  :Sad: 
Ali zato dalje u nove borbe cim se bude moglo

----------


## ive10

> Za punkciju. Ovo za histeroskopiju trebam prvo vidjeti di cu uopce napraviti.
> Jesi ti mozda radila histeroskopiju??
> 
> Al meni kako su rekli kad sam isla na punkciju da to nije opca anestezija vec kratkotrajna, sad sam tek zbunjena. Ja se zbilja ne razumijem u to. 
> Kad sam razgovarala s anesteziologom pitao me dal sam kad nesto operirala i ja velim da, krajnike. I znam tocno kako se zove anestezija jer pise u papirima i kazem mu. Veli on meni a to vam je opca, ovo sto cete sad dobit nije :/



Pozdrav,histero sam radila u cita ali kod dr.Šparca dok je on još bio tamo(skidanje polipa),ne znam jeli i ti pitaš zbog toga..Bez anestezije,traje negdi oko pola sata u šta ulazi svlačenje,pripremanje...Nije nešto strašno bolno,leži se oko 20 min poslije i kući.Koštalo je 2000 kn,ako sada nije poskupilo.Ne trebaju nikakvi drugi nalazi.Ukratko ako već nisi napravila.
E sada,IVF sam radila kad je dr Šparac otišao,Poljak mi je radio,punkciju apsolutno ništa nisam osjetila iako sam bila prestravljena.Dobila 2 inekcije,ali sam imala samo 1 folikul pa mi je bio samo 1 ubod,možda mi i zbog toga nije bilo bolno.
Sretno!

----------


## ive10

> Za punkciju. Ovo za histeroskopiju trebam prvo vidjeti di cu uopce napraviti.
> Jesi ti mozda radila histeroskopiju??
> 
> Al meni kako su rekli kad sam isla na punkciju da to nije opca anestezija vec kratkotrajna, sad sam tek zbunjena. Ja se zbilja ne razumijem u to. 
> Kad sam razgovarala s anesteziologom pitao me dal sam kad nesto operirala i ja velim da, krajnike. I znam tocno kako se zove anestezija jer pise u papirima i kazem mu. Veli on meni a to vam je opca, ovo sto cete sad dobit nije :/


Pozdrav,
Histero sam radila u cita kod dr Šparca dok je on još bio tamo(skidanje polipa),neznam jeli to tebi treba.Bez anestezije,ali sam kući popila normabel,tek toliko da se opustim malo.Traje negdi oko pola sata,svlačenje-oblačenje,priprema,pa sami postupak traje 15-20 min.Nije nešto prebolno.Odleži se još 20 min poslije i može se ić kući.Cijena je bila 
2000 kn ako nije poskupilo.Eto ukratko ako već nisi obavila.
E sad,IVF prvi put sam također radila u cita al je Šparac bio otišao pa je Poljak nastavio.Aspiraciju apsolutno ništa nisam osjetila,ali pošto sam imala samo 1 folikul,možda me i zbog toga nije bolilo jer je bio 1 ubod,a dobije se i injekcija prije aspiracije.
Sretno sa svime!

----------


## tal

Evo gotova ona stašna aspiracija koja naravno nije strašna ali uvik kad idem menije to strava . Dobila sam 8 jajnih stanica i od sutra si pucam heparine

----------


## Mojca

Super rezultat,  jesu li komentirali kvalitetu? 
Držim fige za dalje.

----------


## Stipka

> Evo gotova ona stašna aspiracija koja naravno nije strašna ali uvik kad idem menije to strava . Dobila sam 8 jajnih stanica i od sutra si pucam heparine ������


Odlicnoooooo!!!!! Jesi radila testove za trobofiliju ili ti je samo onako preventive radi dao heparin?

----------


## Niksi

Sretno svima koje su u postupku!
Mene zanima koliko vremena treba proći između dva stimulirana ciklusa?

----------


## željkica

Tal super,bit ce tu i smrzlica,koliko bi inace dobila js?

----------


## Niksi

Super Tal, sretno dalje!
Jel znate koliko vremena mora proci izmedu dva stimulirana IVF?

----------


## Niksi

Stipka ja sam radila imunoloske testove...dugo se cekaju rezultati.. meni stigli nakon 4tjedna..vec bili u postupku

----------


## tal

Ne nisam radila test na trombofiliju a i andol isto pijem . Kvalitetu još neznam jer sam bila pod gasom  tako da se pola i ne sječam hahaha .Željkice u kbc bi inače dobila između 6-7 i svi se uvjek oplode i vrate mi dva ili tri a ostali ne prežive tako da ih ne zamrznu ništa . Tako da i ovaj put ne računam na to . Ma nek bude jedan ali kvalitetan ja zadovoljna

----------


## željkica

Bit ce ja nekako vjerujem da ce ovaj put bit sve savršeno, sutra te zovu da kazu kad ce bit transfer?

----------


## tal

Da Željkice ....kako ide transfer , mislim dali prek uvz ili bez? U kbc rade bez uvz. A kad ti ideš na razgovor ?

----------


## D&D

Kod mene je takodjer 8 stanica, cekam ocjene i sve sto ide iza toga...

----------


## željkica

Preko uzv ,sat prije popijes tabletu koju tu je dala sestra Lucija ,mjehur ti mora bit pun ,neznam jel treba u kbc bit?

----------


## sanjka

*Tal i D&D* cure bravo za stanice ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanjka

> Preko uzv ,sat prije popijes tabletu koju tu je dala sestra Lucija ,mjehur ti mora bit pun ,neznam jel treba u kbc bit?


Zeljkice kakva se to tableta pije??

----------


## željkica

Lubor protiv bolova.

----------


## D&D

Zeljkica je sve ispravno napisala.

----------


## tal

Ne Željkice nema uzv ni tablete za transfer u kbc a nisam  nikad ni punog mjehura bila  nikad . D&D kad si ti bila na aspiraciji ? Meni danas javili iz laba da su 5 oplođenih a sutra če me zvat kad je transfer . Dali se leži iza transfera u cita ili odma doma ?

----------


## željkica

Ostane se lezat otprilike sat vremena.Pola sata prije nego dodes tamo pocni lagano pit ,al sestra ce ti prije transfera provjerit jel mjehur pun.

----------


## tal

Hvala Željkice na info ...ovo mi je sve novo . Svaka klinika ima svoje .

----------


## D&D

Tal, na aspiraciji sam bila 02.11. Upravo cekam transfer. Jos ne znam detalje....

----------


## sanjka

> Tal, na aspiraciji sam bila 02.11. Upravo cekam transfer. Jos ne znam detalje....


Sretno!!
Ako smijem pitati kakav si protokol imala?

----------


## Niksi

Sretno Tal i D&D na transferu!

----------


## tal

D&D ja sam bila 3. na aspiracijii isto čekam da mi jave transfer jedino su mi javili juče da ih je 5 oplođeno.  
Fala Niksi

----------


## D&D

Ukratko,od osam sedam se oplodilo, od toga jedna se prestala cijepati tj.razvijati. preostale su dobile odlicnu ocjenu. Bez obzira,do jutros, jednu su izdvojili jer se losdfragmenturala (tako sam razumjela). Dvije su transferirane, ostale zamrznute. Embriolog je ostao nesto duze. U susjednoj je prostoriji usporedjivao slike stanica iz prethodnih pokusaja. To je za mene posve neocekivano. Kratko je komentirao, sada imate najbolje stanice. Uspredio sam fotografije. Ne znam koji je razlog. Mozda izmjena prehrane,dodatni vitamini...zbilja ne mogu potvrditi. Nisam medicinske struke. Bez obzira, cekaju me dva tjedana cekanja kao i sve ostale.

----------


## D&D

Sanjka, krenula sam sa letrilanom,zvrsila menopurom.

----------


## sanjka

> Ukratko,od osam sedam se oplodilo, od toga jedna se prestala cijepati tj.razvijati. preostale su dobile odlicnu ocjenu. Bez obzira,do jutros, jednu su izdvojili jer se losdfragmenturala (tako sam razumjela). Dvije su transferirane, ostale zamrznute. Embriolog je ostao nesto duze. U susjednoj je prostoriji usporedjivao slike stanica iz prethodnih pokusaja. To je za mene posve neocekivano. Kratko je komentirao, sada imate najbolje stanice. Uspredio sam fotografije. Ne znam koji je razlog. Mozda izmjena prehrane,dodatni vitamini...zbilja ne mogu potvrditi. Nisam medicinske struke. Bez obzira, cekaju me dva tjedana cekanja kao i sve ostale.


Odlicno D&D  :Smile:  
Znaci 3 ce na zamrzavanje ako sam dobro polovila??
Jesi pila sto od vitamina i minerala??

----------


## D&D

Tako je, tri su smrznute. Sto se tice vitamina, osim Elevita, omegu 3, vitamn D, selen, ali od jucer sam sam samo na Elevitu, aspirin i Omega 3. Pazila sam prehranu, minimalno ili nikako secera, kava jedna dnevno. Najteze mi  je palo sto sam sa dvije kave, spala ne jednu. Koliko sam citala, bilo bi najbolje uopce je ne piti. Sto Vi ostali mislie o kavi? Bas me interesira.

----------


## D&D

E da, pila sam i q 10. Do jucer.

----------


## sanjka

> Tako je, tri su smrznute. Sto se tice vitamina, osim Elevita, omegu 3, vitamn D, selen, ali od jucer sam sam samo na Elevitu, aspirin i Omega 3. Pazila sam prehranu, minimalno ili nikako secera, kava jedna dnevno. Najteze mi  je palo sto sam sa dvije kave, spala ne jednu. Koliko sam citala, bilo bi najbolje uopce je ne piti. Sto Vi ostali mislie o kavi? Bas me interesira.


Ok. Ovo sve i ja pijem samo ne Elevit vec drugi prenatal.
Sto se kave tice samo jednu na dan pijem i to cim se dignem al nisam niti isla traziti dal je kava toliko stetna.
Slatkise isto svela na najmanje moguce. U kavu stavim jednu zlicicu secera i kroz dan ako pojedem dvije tri kockice cokolade, ako ne to onda dvije napolitanke. Kruh vrlo malo jedem.
Radila ogtt test i on je dobar...
A zasto se selen pije??

----------


## sanjka

Zaboravih napisati ako pojedem voce kroz dana onda ovi slatkisi otpadaju.

----------


## Niksi

Moj slucaj,  od 14 jajnih stanica,  6 oplodeno, 5 dan  transfer 2blastociste.. Zalost nista od bete a ociti lose jajne stanice tako da nista ni za zamrznit  :Sad: 
U nove borbd krecemo iza nove pa do tad bi htjela poboljsat kvalitetu jajnih stanica..  
Do sada sam pila folacin,  b complex  protiv stresa od twinlaba.
Neke preporuke? Vidim da spominjete bez kave i secera..

----------


## D&D

Mislim da je najbolje popricati sa doktorom. Nisam pametna. Pitanje je da li se  kvaliteta jajnih stanica moze popraviti izmjenom prehrane i vitaminskim dodacima. Jos uvijek se o tome vode polemike. Imate na forumu temu o tome.

----------


## sanjka

Da da znam to i vecina njih misli da se ne moze poporavit.
Znam i za temu. Al me vise zanima ovaj selen jer njega vecinom muski uzimaju a zene zbog anttijela stitnjace.

----------


## D&D

Citala sam dosta o vitaminskim dodacima, doduse na stranim forumima, tamo selen uzimaju i zene, medjutim, nemojte me citirati ili uzeti ovo sto pisem "zdravo za gotovo". Morate biti oprezne. Ne treba pretjerivati.

----------


## sanjka

> Moj slucaj,  od 14 jajnih stanica,  6 oplodeno, 5 dan  transfer 2blastociste.. Zalost nista od bete a ociti lose jajne stanice tako da nista ni za zamrznit 
> U nove borbd krecemo iza nove pa do tad bi htjela poboljsat kvalitetu jajnih stanica..  
> Do sada sam pila folacin,  b complex  protiv stresa od twinlaba.
> Neke preporuke? Vidim da spominjete bez kave i secera..


Da to nije bas dobar rezultat.
A kakav je sgram??
Mozda nije problem samo u stanicama.
Jel radjen icsi ili klasicni ivf??
Puno slatkisa i tak nije dobro.
Za kavu bas neznam nis al sam ju svela na jednu dnevno iz tog razloga je mi popodnevna utjece na san.
Jesi radila ogtt test?? Feritin??
Tsh, uz stitnjace??

----------


## željkica

Tal kad je transfer?

----------


## D&D

> Zaboravih napisati ako pojedem voce kroz dana onda ovi slatkisi otpadaju.


Pametno. Tako i treba.

----------


## tal

Željkice ....transfer sutra u 8 :45 a rečeno mi je da mitam doći u 8 i 15 ..da če mi nešto dat ili zako nešto . Muž pričao sa sestrom a z ate kakvi su muževi hahaha ...ja nisam mogla . Uglavnom kolko je on shvatio bit če i za zamrzavanje i da ču dobit još neke inekcije . Sad mi nije jasno zašto moram doći ranije i šta če mi to točno radit prije transfera . Mjehur mora bit pun al utragestane moram popit ....ajooooj to mi nekako hmmmm...navikla na drugu stranu ...hahaha sory cure . D&D znači ti si bila danas na transferu ? Ima li ko u cita za sutra ili ču bit sama

----------


## AMA

Znate li, molim vas, cure moje, kako se zove ljekarna pored poliklinike Šparac?

----------


## AMA

Grbavac?

----------


## Niksi

Da ljekarna Grbavac. Rade i nedjeljom do 12 ili 13 sati

----------


## AMA

> Da ljekarna Grbavac. Rade i nedjeljom do 12 ili 13 sati


Hvala puno, to je odlična info!  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

Znam... nije ni dr. bas zadovoljan,.ocekivali smo bolje rezultate.
Klasican IVF
Tsh 1,9,  AMH mi je malo povecan, jajnici naginju na policisticke ali nisu.. jer ostali hormoni su ok.
Mozda jednostavno nisam dobro regirala na Bemfolu.
Ogtt test, feritin uz sitnjace nisam radila

----------


## željkica

Tal eto vidis da ce bit smrzlica!!!!Jel ti sestra dala Lubor?obicno to da da poneses sa sobom i popijes sat prije,a inekcije su ti sigurno one sta sam ti govorila.

----------


## D&D

> Željkice ....transfer sutra u 8 :45 a rečeno mi je da mitam doći u 8 i 15 ..da če mi nešto dat ili zako nešto . Muž pričao sa sestrom a z ate kakvi su muževi hahaha ...ja nisam mogla . Uglavnom kolko je on shvatio bit če i za zamrzavanje i da ču dobit još neke inekcije . Sad mi nije jasno zašto moram doći ranije i šta če mi to točno radit prije transfera . Mjehur mora bit pun al utragestane moram popit ....ajooooj to mi nekako hmmmm...navikla na drugu stranu ...hahaha sory cure . D&D znači ti si bila danas na transferu ? Ima li ko u cita za sutra ili ču bit sama ����������������  �


Da, bila sam danas. Eto, u jedan dan smo sa transferom. Bit ce interesantno, pratit cemo se

----------


## tal

A Željkice nije mi Luca dala ništa samo mi je rečeno da dođem punog mjehura i po ure prije transfera ...jesi i ti tribala ranije doći nego li ti je termin bio ?

----------


## željkica

Nisam ,vjerojatno zato jer ti nije dala receno ti je da dodes  prije.

----------


## tal

:Idea:  :Idea:  :Idea: A sigurno ...bit ču pametnija sutra ☺

----------


## sanjka

> A sigurno ...bit ču pametnija sutra ☺


Tal sretno  :Smile:

----------


## D&D

Tal, javi kako je sve proslo.

----------


## željkica

I ja nestrpljivo cekam Tal!!!

----------


## tal

Evo izvršeno ...2 osmost. i 3 smrzliča . Osim one tablete za opuštanje mišiča kroz venu sam dobila još nešto za poboljšanje njeno tj da se ove dvi pahuljice bolje ugnjezde. I iza još štoperica i u petak ponovo ...i evo se pridružujem dvosedmičnim čekalicama u pozitivnom ishodu .   :Smile:  I uz sve ovo pikam se fragminom svaki dan i tu je andolčić  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Tal super ,i bravo za smrzlice!To si dobila Brevacid potpora zutom tijelu, a ta inekcija za opuštanje misica i stoperica iza mi je novo nemam iskustva s tim.Sretno drzim fige za veliku betu.Sta ti kaze embriolog?

----------


## tal

Inekcija iza je isto štoperica brevacid a inekcija ta prije kroz venu šta sam dobila je novo nešto . Embriolog je reka da su u odličnom stanju a i ovi zs zamrzavanje al takvi su bili i u kbc st ...a eto nadam se da če i meni sretni dani na vrata pokucat . Željkice a kako ti ?

----------


## željkica

Ma hoce mora samo pozitivno misli.Ja sam ok sutra cu nazvat da dogovorim pregled.

----------


## D&D

Tal, dobre brojke imas, a i  smrzlici su tu....

----------


## Buba38

Tal Sretno drzim fige za veliku betu.

----------


## tal

Bubice fala i tu haha a i tebi želim isto ...D&D kako misliš da imam dobre brojke ? Željkice jeli to prvi pregled ili ?

----------


## željkica

Kontrolni pregled nakon kiretaze, pa cu vidit Šta dalje koliko moram pauzirat.

----------


## tal

Ma sigurno to bude brzo išlo ...bar pretpostavljam . Držim ti fige da bude brzo i uspješno .  :Trči:

----------


## D&D

> Bubice fala i tu haha a i tebi želim isto ...D&D kako misliš da imam dobre brojke ? Željkice jeli to prvi pregled ili ?


Mislila sam na broj oplodjenih stanica nakon aspiracije uzevsi u obzir godine. Imas i mrzlice. To je jako dobar rezultat. Nisam med.struke, ali meni se bar tako cini....

----------


## 1latica

Živnila je splitska tema, tako i treba  :Smile: 
Svima koje ste u postupku ili se spremate uskoro, sretno od  :Heart:

----------


## tal

Latice hvala  :Smile: 
D&D da , al ovakve sam rezultate jajnih stanica imala i u kbc samo šta kod njih nezamrzavaju osmostanične nego čekaju da prođe faza blasticiste pa ako su dobre kvalitete zamrznu al na žalost meni uvjek raspad sistema iza blasticiste ...neče dalje  :Sad: 
Nadam se da u cita bude drukčije jer sam na fragminu ,brevacidu ,andolu i radila zagrebavanje maternice prije postupka i dobila nešto u venu prije transfera šta nisam zapamtila ime jer mi je nešto novo . E ako sad neupali onda stvarno neznam šta više  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Latice hvala 
> D&D da , al ovakve sam rezultate jajnih stanica imala i u kbc samo šta kod njih nezamrzavaju osmostanične nego čekaju da prođe faza blasticiste pa ako su dobre kvalitete zamrznu al na žalost meni uvjek raspad sistema iza blasticiste ...neče dalje 
> Nadam se da u cita bude drukčije jer sam na fragminu ,brevacidu ,andolu i radila zagrebavanje maternice prije postupka i dobila nešto u venu prije transfera šta nisam zapamtila ime jer mi je nešto novo . E ako sad neupali onda stvarno neznam šta više


Tal dal ti mozda pise u otpusnom pismu taj lijek sto si dobila u venu. Mislim nekakav papir i informaciju pismenu si morala dobiti pa pogledaj sto pise a da sad ovde nisi navela to od terapije.
Bas me zanima sto je to!!

----------


## D&D

Bit ce ok Tal...bit ce...

----------


## D&D

Tal, zasto zagrebavanje maternice?

----------


## tal

To ti je biopsija endometrije ...to po novijim istraživanjima dolazi do bolje implatacije a to je po preporuci dr.

----------


## željkica

Bit ce Tal!!!!samo pozitivno!

----------


## tal

Sanjka na žalost točno ime nemam ....a u otpusnom piše u onim njihovim natuknicama tako da iz tog neznam isčitat jedino doktori kuže  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Latice hvala 
> D&D da , al ovakve sam rezultate jajnih stanica imala i u kbc samo šta kod njih nezamrzavaju osmostanične nego čekaju da prođe faza blasticiste pa ako su dobre kvalitete zamrznu al na žalost meni uvjek raspad sistema iza blasticiste ...neče dalje


Kako misliš da čekaju da prođe faza blastociste? 
Blastocista je zadnja faza diobe koja ide na smrzavanje.

----------


## D&D

Tal, drz'se...bit ce

----------


## tal

Mojica pa misim na to da dođe do te faze i onda sutradan zamrzavaju ...tako je meni objašnjeno kad bi imala transfer blastociste i onda bi mi rekli da sutra nazovem da vidu dal je za zamrzavanje il ne .

----------


## tal

> Tal, drz'se...bit ce


Ma držim se ja , fala na podršci . Nekako ovaj put drukčije proživljavam sve ovo ,a valjda sam otupila od postupaka  :Smile:  
Željkice ma mora bit pozitivno čim sam u cita  :Wink:  fala željkice .

----------


## željkica

Evo danas sam obavila kontrolni pregled nakon kiretaze sve je uredu,iza nove godine u nove pobjede tamo negdi prvi drugi mj.Tal kako si?

----------


## sanjka

> Evo danas sam obavila kontrolni pregled nakon kiretaze sve je uredu,iza nove godine u nove pobjede tamo negdi prvi drugi mj.Tal kako si?


Super zeljkice.
Bitno da je sve ok.
To ce biti negdje tri, cetiri ciklusa pauze. Jel tako??

----------


## željkica

Da tri ciklusa,imam smrzlice pa mogu prije.

----------


## tal

Bravo Željkice ...pa odlično je to . A ja evo stalno nešto radim pa manje mislim na ove duge dvi sedmice . Željkice kolko smrzlića imaš ?

----------


## željkica

Tri smrzlica dva su dobra treci je slabiji,prije postupka ce mi radit biopsiju...nadam se da ce mi vrijeme do tad brzo proc.

----------


## tal

Tako je i meni ostalo dva odlična i jedan slabiji ...i isto biopsija prije postupka . Ako se nevaram i zadnji put si radila biopsiju endo. ?

----------


## željkica

> Tako je i meni ostalo dva odlična i jedan slabiji ...i isto biopsija prije postupka . Ako se nevaram i zadnji put si radila biopsiju endo. ?


Nisam je nikad radila sljedeći put cemo.

----------


## tal

Aha , sory krivo povezala  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav svima, prvi put sam na ovo temi. Bili smo na VV na 2.bezuspješna postupka IVF i sad bi prešli u Split. Ako mi možete napisatiu kojoj bolnici rade postupke, kako se naručuje, što traže od nalaza, koliko se čeka... sve što mislite da trebam znati  :Wink:  i da jel netko zna koliko treba proči vremena ako se prebacujem iz bolnice u bolnicu, čula sam da treba proči 1 god.

----------


## D&D

Mislim da se ne mora cekati godinu dana. Ja sam u Cita (privatna klinika), za KBC neka ti kazu cure koje su tamo u postupku.

----------


## Tola

Hvala na podršci i savjetima  :Smile:  jučer sam imala prvi uzv (5 dan ciklusa) i imam 4 folikula 11-13 mm...jeli to ok? Kako si i napisala dr. Šparac nije baš pričljiv  :Smile:

----------


## luck

pozdrav svima,nova sam ovdje. naša borba traje 3 godine. ja-pcos,mm-uredan  :Smile:  biokemijska 01mj ove godine nakon 4 stimulirana ciklusa klomifenom+tempirani odnosi,2 ciklusa sa stopericom. muči me to što smo ovaj tjedan bili kod našeg MPO doktora u KBC sa novim kompletnim nalazima (planira se AIH) a on me je ponovno odgodio sa uputom da pijem Yaz ovaj ciklus pa iduci ponovim nalaze hormona pa ćemo vidjeti hocemo li u postupak ili nastaviti terapiju. uzimala sam kontracepcijsku terapiju 3 godine i nisu mi ustimali hormone pa tako mislim da nece ni sada..zanima me ima li smisla piti Yaz ili je pametnije ici po drugo misljenje sa nalazima (cito??)

----------


## tal

Garava13 ja sam bila u kbc split . Prvo se tribaš naručit kod mpo doktora i on če te pregledat i reči več koje nalaze tribate donit . Sad kolko se čeka ovisi kolko brzo prikupiš papire i kad ti je ciklus jer obično pregledaje 7 dana prije
 M . Uglavnom nečeka se dugo ako imaš sve šta zatraži od tebe al oni ti sad negdi početkom 12 mj idu na godišnji do tri kralja al za to vrime se bar naruči kod mpo dr . za konzultacije .

----------


## garava13

*Tal*hvala na info. Imam još par pitanja  :Smile:  dali se mogu naručiti kod koga hoću ili koji me dopadne?  Dali na punkciji daju anesteziju il nešto protiv bolova? Čula sam od nekog da ih je teško dobiti na telefon, dali mogu odmah tamo otiči, u kojem vremenu?

----------


## Buba38

> *Tal*hvala na info. Imam još par pitanja  dali se mogu naručiti kod koga hoću ili koji me dopadne?  Dali na punkciji daju anesteziju il nešto protiv bolova? Čula sam od nekog da ih je teško dobiti na telefon, dali mogu odmah tamo otiči, u kojem vremenu?


Garava mogu ti i ja odg  :Smile:  možeš se naručit kod koga oćeš al nisu svi dobri mislim bar ja mislim,na punkciji dobiješ koktel i jednostavno ništa ne osjetiš ja sam preosjetljiva na bol kad ja nisam osjetila onda sig niko ne osjeti, moraš se prije naručit nemožeš samo tak otić ako te šta još zanima slobodno pitaj

----------


## garava13

*Buba* ti si i tu hehehe Kod koga si ti? Na VV se dobije samo injekcija protiv bolova, al to je tako slabo da meni nista ne pomaze. Ja sam doslovce umirala zadnji put. Dobro nebi otišla samo tako, nego sam mislila otići pa se tako naručiti, jer moram na sistematski u St pa usput. Al svejedno na koji broj  ih mogu dobiti?

----------


## tal

Dr Budimir ti je za mene najbolji i vodi te od početka do kraja i jako detaljan je . Kod njega u zadnje vrime skoro sve su trudne . Možeš otiči i tamo samo ne naručuje se na humanoj nego ambulanta to ti je u prizemlju sljeva kad uđeš . Dr. Budimir obično četvrtkom ima ambulantu . Dobije se koktel neki a nekima to djeluje nekim ne ...meni npr. ne ....a koktel koji dobijem u cita oni daju neke dvi inekcije u stražnjicu e to me oduzme i neznam za sebe tako da ti to sve ovisi do osobe . Možeš od 8 do 15 ìči se narućit osim subote i nedilje a kad se naručuješ biraš kome češ . Moja topla preporuka Dr.Budimir . Sretno

----------


## željkica

Tko je embriolog u KBC?

----------


## luca30

Pozdrav cureee!! Pridruzujem se temi.
Nakon svih urednih nalaza:hormona, AMH 24.00, HSG prohodan, i odlicnog spermiograma kod supruga, odlucili smo se i mi za IVF. (3 NEUSPJEŠNA AIH-A KOD CITA)
Naime, mislimo se dali IVF odradimo u KBC Split ili Cito?? Zanima me na temelju cega se odredi prirodan ili stimulirani IVF  i koje su cijene kod dr. Poljaka?

----------


## Buba38

> Dr Budimir ti je za mene najbolji i vodi te od početka do kraja i jako detaljan je . Kod njega u zadnje vrime skoro sve su trudne . Možeš otiči i tamo samo ne naručuje se na humanoj nego ambulanta to ti je u prizemlju sljeva kad uđeš . Dr. Budimir obično četvrtkom ima ambulantu . Dobije se koktel neki a nekima to djeluje nekim ne ...meni npr. ne ....a koktel koji dobijem u cita oni daju neke dvi inekcije u stražnjicu e to me oduzme i neznam za sebe tako da ti to sve ovisi do osobe . Možeš od 8 do 15 ìči se narućit osim subote i nedilje a kad se naručuješ biraš kome češ . Moja topla preporuka Dr.Budimir . Sretno


Potpisujem sve osim koktela  :Smile:  tak je dobar mene ošamuti totalka a takođe dr.Budimir ostalo nemam šta dodat sve je tal napisala  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Hvala cure, cula sam vec za njega pa cemo vjer.onda kod njega i otici. Budem ja imala jos pitanja sigurno.. javim se  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Željkice .....Andrea Čukušić Kalajžič i još jedna neznam joj ime jer se nedugo vratila sa trudničkog .

----------


## Noelnia

Cure, jedno pitanje. Jesu li vam se poremetili ciklusi nakon stimulacija? Meni treći ciklus  kasni od 8-10 dana, inače su mi bili uredni točno 28 dana. Sad ne znam kad trebam dobiti. Kakva su vaša iskustva nakon stimulacije? Ama, gdje si šta se događa kod tebe? Sretno!

----------


## AMA

> Cure, jedno pitanje. Jesu li vam se poremetili ciklusi nakon stimulacija? Meni treći ciklus  kasni od 8-10 dana, inače su mi bili uredni točno 28 dana. Sad ne znam kad trebam dobiti. Kakva su vaša iskustva nakon stimulacije? Ama, gdje si šta se događa kod tebe? Sretno!


Postala sam bockalica, evo treći dan već.. U ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija, vidjet ćemo! Što se tiče poremećenih ciklusa, mislim da je to za očekivati. Ja sam nakon klomifena i inseminacije tek treći ciklus dobila normalno.

----------


## Tola

Samo da javim da sutra imam punkciju, 10 dc...imala sam 2 folikulometrije,5 dc i 7 dc. AMA kakvu stimulaciju ti imaš?

----------


## AMA

Već deseti dan punkcija? Kad ti je inače bila ovulacija? Sretno, sretno, s tobom sam u mislim! Bemfola od 300, kasnije čini mi se orgalutran.. A kod tebe? Jel bilo kakvih nuspojava?

----------


## Niksi

Sretno Tola!

----------


## Tola

4 ampule menopura od 2dc, a 6,7 i 8 dc i orgalutran, 9dc stopericu i danas popodne idemo dalje...nisam imala nikakvih posebnih nuspojava...uglavnom sam išla kod njih na terapiju, nisam baš obožavatelj šprica i iglica a i na poslu bi mi sve to bilo jako nezgodno. Nadam se da će bit brzo i bezbolno :Smile:

----------


## Tola

Ovulacija inače ča 12 dan, ciklus 27 dana....ali mislim da je ključni faktor veličina folikula i debljina endometrija

----------


## Niksi

Luck mislim da je uvijek dobro otici po drugo misljenje.. u st imas cito i polikliniku sparac... dobri su i jedni i drugi
Kakvi su ti hormoni? Sta ne stima ako se moze znati?

----------


## Niksi

> 4 ampule menopura od 2dc, a 6,7 i 8 dc i orgalutran, 9dc stopericu i danas popodne idemo dalje...nisam imala nikakvih posebnih nuspojava...uglavnom sam išla kod njih na terapiju, nisam baš obožavatelj šprica i iglica a i na poslu bi mi sve to bilo jako nezgodno. Nadam se da će bit brzo i bezbolno


Jesi i ti u Sparca?
Punkcija ti traje 10-15 min... dobit ces nesto prije za bolove.. nije strasno....samo pozitivne misli i hrabro

----------


## Tola

Jesam,u Šparca sam...ma vjerujem da će sve bit ok

----------


## luck

Lh je visok za folikularnu fazu..testosteron i androgeni na gornjoj granici..mislim da cu ici u cito..bojim se da cu u bolnici izgubiti zivce u cekanju

----------


## AMA

Cure plaćaju li se folikulometrije svaki put ili je to u cijeni postupka?

----------


## Niksi

> Cure plaćaju li se folikulometrije svaki put ili je to u cijeni postupka?


U Šparca za AIH i IVF meni je bilo u cijeni postupka.

----------


## AMA

Puno ti hvala, Niksi, čudo si, jako si nam informativna  :Smile:  Svaka čast za to, tako bi svugdje trebalo biti a nije.

----------


## garava13

*noe* meni drugi ciklus nakon transfeta kasni 5-6 dana.. to je normalno.

----------


## Tola

Plaćaš jedino vađenje krvi 260 kn (estradiol i progesteron),meni je tako bilo na 2 folikulometriji

----------


## Tola

Niksi bila si u pravu,nije punkcija prestrašna, više nelagodna

----------


## AMA

Tola, tu si nam!  :Smile:  Je li bilo brzo i bezbolno??

----------


## Tola

Bilo je brzo

----------


## Tola

Primanje injekcije najbolniji dio...nešto osjetiš ali ništa strašno, više nelagodno

----------


## Tola

Sad slijedi čekanje...dobili 2 jajne stanice od 5 folikula...trudim se bit optimistična, jedna dobitna je dovoljna

----------


## Niksi

> Puno ti hvala, Niksi, čudo si, jako si nam informativna  Svaka čast za to, tako bi svugdje trebalo biti a nije.


Tu smo da jedni drugima budemo potpora  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

> Plaćaš jedino vađenje krvi 260 kn (estradiol i progesteron),meni je tako bilo na 2 folikulometriji


Da, tako je i meni bilo.

----------


## AMA

> Sad slijedi čekanje...dobili 2 jajne stanice od 5 folikula...trudim se bit optimistična, jedna dobitna je dovoljna


Držim ti fige i želim ti da ti vrijeme leti kao nikad ovih dana, sve do pozitivne bete!

----------


## AMA

Jutro cure! Od kojeg dana ste išli s Orgalutranom?

----------


## željkica

Cure sretno!!!
Tal kako si danas vec 8dnt? (ako nisam nesto pobucala)

----------


## Tola

Ja sam orgalutran primala od 6dc,ukupno 3 dana...samo da javim da su uspjeli oplodit obadvije jajne stanice i ET bi trebao bit u srijedu :Smile:

----------


## Tola

AMA javi kako je bilo na prvoj folikulometriji  :Wink:

----------


## tal

> Cure sretno!!!
> Tal kako si danas vec 8dnt? (ako nisam nesto pobucala)


Je je 8 dan je ...danas nikakvih bolova osim cicke bolne al to mi se čini da je od boostera ...5,6 i 7 dan sam imala one blage menstrualne bolove al ne cili dan nego malo po poure uru i to je to . Samo neprepustam se nikakvim simptomima jer sam nakljukana raznim inek. i tab. 
Nego dali neka zna dali visok šečer u krvi može negativno utjecat na ovaj period implatacije tj dali on uopče smeta pri začeču ? 
Željkice kako ti ?

----------


## AMA

> Ja sam orgalutran primala od 6dc,ukupno 3 dana...samo da javim da su uspjeli oplodit obadvije jajne stanice i ET bi trebao bit u srijedu


Super, to je odlična vijest!  :Smile:  Možda se i sretnemo u srijedu! Kod mene folikulometrija totalno razočaranje, dva “lijepa“ folikula!  :Sad:

----------


## Tola

Ja još čekam termin za srijedu ali mislim da će bit predvečer. Ja sam na prvoj folikulometriji imala 4 folikula a na drugoj 5...tako da se možda pojavi još koji  :Wink:

----------


## Niksi

> Super, to je odlična vijest!  Možda se i sretnemo u srijedu! Kod mene folikulometrija totalno razočaranje, dva “lijepa“ folikula!


Nema tu pravila da sta ih ima vise da ce biti bolje..ja sam imala 14 jajnih pa na kraju samo 2blastociste...

----------


## AMA

Hvala vam puno cure, prave ste dobre rode!  :Smile:  Ovih dana mi nitko ne paše kao vi!

----------


## Tola

I samoj mi je tako  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Koliko treba otprilike od prvih konzultacija do postupka? Ja se danas narucila za pregled... happy  :Very Happy:

----------


## AMA

> Koliko treba otprilike od prvih konzultacija do postupka? Ja se danas narucila za pregled... happy


Misliš u KBC ili privatno? Mi smo prije dva mjeseca otišli prvi put kod Šparca na konzultacije. Imali smo nalaze iz druge poliklinike pa smo kod njega ponovili samo spermiogram i AMH. Odmah nam je rekao da idemo na ICSI i da se javimo prvi dan ciklusa kad budemo spremni. Zbog financija smo ostavili za ovaj mjesec al što se doktora tiče mogli smo i odmah u postupak.

----------


## tal

> Koliko treba otprilike od prvih konzultacija do postupka? Ja se danas narucila za pregled... happy


Ovisi o konzultaciji samoj ...ako imaš sve šta dr. je potrebno onda odmah prvim ciklusom .

----------


## željkica

Sta je tema zivnula napokon!!!
Tal, ja sam dobro pratim vas citam redovito....cekam lipe vijesti!

----------


## tal

> Sta je tema zivnula napokon!!!
> Tal, ja sam dobro pratim vas citam redovito....cekam lipe vijesti!


A ja sam več na iglama haha ....

----------


## željkica

> A ja sam več na iglama haha ....


Virujem ti,ja bi uvik bila nervoznija drugi tjedan kako bi se blizila beta,oces radit test prvo ili samo beta?

----------


## tal

> Virujem ti,ja bi uvik bila nervoznija drugi tjedan kako bi se blizila beta,oces radit test prvo ili samo beta?


Ako dočekam uopče betu jer obično prokrvarim prije nje i to mi je najbolji pokazatelj pa mi ne treba ni test onda  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> Je je 8 dan je ...danas nikakvih bolova osim cicke bolne al to mi se čini da je od boostera ...5,6 i 7 dan sam imala one blage menstrualne bolove al ne cili dan nego malo po poure uru i to je to . Samo neprepustam se nikakvim simptomima jer sam nakljukana raznim inek. i tab. 
> Nego dali neka zna dali visok šečer u krvi može negativno utjecat na ovaj period implatacije tj dali on uopče smeta pri začeču ? 
> Željkice kako ti ?


Tal a jesi radila mozda kakav test krvi??
Ogtt mozda ili samo glukozu nataste?

----------


## tal

> Tal a jesi radila mozda kakav test krvi??
> Ogtt mozda ili samo glukozu nataste?


Jesam ja imam genetski šečer al ga držim pod kontrolom stalno mada mi je malo u zadnjih mjesec dva povišen nije derastično al višlji no inače . Nisam na inzulinu dok god mogu sama držat kontrolu . Zato me zanima pošto mi malo divlja dal to utječe sad na sam postupak implatacije ? Dali to može spriječavat u samom početku da dođe do neimplacije ?

----------


## garava13

Narucena za KBC. Ma ja vjerojatno necu prije 2mj. Jer mi je tek sada menga nakon 2.postupka. Al htjeli smo prije jer kako ste rekli, krece kolektivni ubrzo, pa da i na vrijeme sve pripremimo..

----------


## željkica

Tal pretpostavljam da si rekla dr za secer,sta on kaze?

----------


## tal

> Tal pretpostavljam da si rekla dr za secer,sta on kaze?


Ma nisam jer nisam mislila da če mi ovako bit jer inače je pod kontrolom  a sad ko zna možda od fragmina ili andola neznam jednostavno je na 9 i nemrda . Mislim da to pravo problem sigurno bi nas dr pitali na početku postupka dal imamo problem sa šečerom ili nam dali da vadimo krv kao što to rade za hormone . Ma bude to ok sve  :Wink:  
Samo da vikend nedođe vještica i u ponediljak beta se dokaže u troznamenci  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> Luck mislim da je uvijek dobro otici po drugo misljenje.. u st imas cito i polikliniku sparac... dobri su i jedni i drugi
> Kakvi su ti hormoni? Sta ne stima ako se moze znati?



3dc Lh 13.99 Fsh 7.32 ukupni testosteron 1.860 androstedion 11.10
Napisala sam samo one koji nisu kako treba

----------


## Buba38

> Narucena za KBC. Ma ja vjerojatno necu prije 2mj. Jer mi je tek sada menga nakon 2.postupka. Al htjeli smo prije jer kako ste rekli, krece kolektivni ubrzo, pa da i na vrijeme sve pripremimo..


Ekod koga si se naručila  :Smile:  Ja sam danas bila u st kod dr. i naručena za prvi mj a dotad kaže dr. odmor da prođe bar jedan ciklus pa ponovo krećemo  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

> Ekod koga si se naručila  Ja sam danas bila u st kod dr. i naručena za prvi mj a dotad kaže dr. odmor da prođe bar jedan ciklus pa ponovo krećemo


Draga, kako si ti?? naručila sam se kod dok.Budimira, kod koga si ti? kako idemo tek sada prvi put u bolnicu u St htjela sam da se pripremimo i da vidimo što sve treba do postupka..

----------


## Buba38

> Draga, kako si ti?? naručila sam se kod dok.Budimira, kod koga si ti? kako idemo tek sada prvi put u bolnicu u St htjela sam da se pripremimo i da vidimo što sve treba do postupka..


A hvala ti na pitanju dobro sam iako još ono tužna al svjesna da nemogu neke stvari kako mi želimo neg kako mora bit,a ti kako si ? ja sam ti kod Dr.Budimira

----------


## garava13

*Buba*  imaš poruku  :Grin:

----------


## Noelnia

> Cure plaćaju li se folikulometrije svaki put ili je to u cijeni postupka?


Ama, ne plaćaju se folikulometrije. Meni je punkcija bila 11. Dan. 8.dan na kontroli bilo 12 folikula, a na funkciji 16. Sretno draga, baš ti od srca želim da uspijete!

----------


## Noelnia

Glupi telefon uporan "funkcija" umjesto punkcija!

----------


## AMA

> Ama, ne plaćaju se folikulometrije. Meni je punkcija bila 11. Dan. 8.dan na kontroli bilo 12 folikula, a na funkciji 16. Sretno draga, baš ti od srca želim da uspijete!


Puno puno ti hvala, ne nadamo se previše al ipak se nadamo!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Posebno za *Tal* ~~~~~~~~

*Noelina*, koliko ste dobili jajnih stanica?

*Buba*, žao mi je da nije uspio postupak  :Sad:  Gladam ti potpis, ti još nemaš dijagnozu prijevremene menopauze, zar ne?

----------


## tal

:Heart:  :Heart: Inesz hvala od srca znači puno

----------


## Tola

AMA ima li kakvih novosti? Ja sam jučer imala transfer i sad slijedi mirovanje i čekanje...

----------


## Tola

Ima li netko savjet kako se optimalno ponašati nakon transfera nakon što prođu 3 dana strogog mirovanja?

----------


## Inesz

Tola,  jesi imala hiperstimulaciju ili ti prijeti hiperstimulacija?  Je li liječnik/liječnica iz tih razloga preporučio mirovanje?

----------


## Tola

Nema opasnosti hiperstimulacije,rečeno mi je da 3 dana strogog mirujem čak i tuširanje moram preskočit...nakon toga počet s normalnijim aktivnostima

----------


## Tola

Ne znam kako kasnije po pitanju kućanskih poslova,vožnje auta i sl.?

----------


## Niksi

> Nema opasnosti hiperstimulacije,rečeno mi je da 3 dana strogog mirujem čak i tuširanje moram preskočit...nakon toga počet s normalnijim aktivnostima


Meni je Sparac rekao da odmaran, nikakve fizicke aktivnosti, skakati .., teske terete nositi i sl.   A sad kucanski poslovi..laganini.. nemoj se uhavatit da ribas cilu kucu  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

> AMA ima li kakvih novosti? Ja sam jučer imala transfer i sad slijedi mirovanje i čekanje...


Sretno!! Nadamo se +

----------


## Buba38

> Cure sretno u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Posebno za *Tal* ~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Noelina*, koliko ste dobili jajnih stanica?
> 
> *Buba*, žao mi je da nije uspio postupak  Gladam ti potpis, ti još nemaš dijagnozu prijevremene menopauze, zar ne?


Nemam dokazanu dijagnozu al Dr. od prije još vodi prijevremena menopauza ili predmenopauza uglavnom i hormoni govore i ukazuju iako ipak po ovoj sad dijagnozi ipak može bit nekog uspjeha pa nek se samo dijagnoza ne pogorša

----------


## željkica

Tola ponasaj se najnormalnije ako ce se primit primit ce se nema pravila naravno neces ic trčati ni dizat nista tesko al dr sve normalno,sretno i javi nam veliku betu!!!
Tal ti vec mogla sutra test??

----------


## Noelnia

8 zrelih jajnih stanica, 5 oplođenih, 2 blastociste, nije bilo ništa za zalediti. Cure sretnoooo svima!!!!!!

----------


## tal

> Tola ponasaj se najnormalnije ako ce se primit primit ce se nema pravila naravno neces ic trčati ni dizat nista tesko al dr sve normalno,sretno i javi nam veliku betu!!!
> Tal ti vec mogla sutra test??


Ahaha neče Tal test , Tal če ovaj put se strpit i u ponediljak vadit betu ...ovaj put hrabro ako ne procurim do tad ...tfu tfu tfu .  :Wink:

----------


## Tola

Cure hvala na savjetima i dobrim željama  :Wink:  ovo mi je prvi pokušaj pa bi volila da s moje strane sve bude odrađeno kako treba...

----------


## Tola

Osim utrogestana i folne, primam i heparin i pijem decortin. Ima li netko iskustva s tim tabletama?

----------


## AMA

> AMA ima li kakvih novosti? Ja sam jučer imala transfer i sad slijedi mirovanje i čekanje...


Dvije vraćene kod tebe? Meni je ujutro punkcija, do druge folikulometrije je dvojac fino rastao..

----------


## željkica

Tal ma koje curenje o cem ti pricas,ja ocekujem veliku betu,nemoj me razocarat. :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

> Osim utrogestana i folne, primam i heparin i pijem decortin. Ima li netko iskustva s tim tabletama?


Ja sam pila decortin, ali nisam heparin nego sam dobila andol 100. Nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava

----------


## Niksi

> Tal ma koje curenje o cem ti pricas,ja ocekujem veliku betu,nemoj me razocarat.


Sretno Tal!

----------


## Buba38

Cure neznam al ja još nisam dobila mengu čisto me zabrinjava, beta je zadnja bila 2,2 šta znači dosad je pala skroz al mene brine danas sam ipla na wc i imala sam samo rozi iscjedak krvi šta me na neki način razveselilo da sam dobila mengu da konačno krene al naravno nije samo to šta je na papiru bilo i nema opet ništa

----------


## Tola

> Dvije vraćene kod tebe? Meni je ujutro punkcija, do druge folikulometrije je dvojac fino rastao..


 tako je, 2 vraćene kod mene pa ćemo vidit....sretno i opušteno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

> Ja sam pila decortin, ali nisam heparin nego sam dobila andol 100. Nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava


Trenutno se osjećam kao ležeća apoteka,ali šta se mora,mora se  :Wink:

----------


## AMA

> tako je, 2 vraćene kod mene pa ćemo vidit....sretno i opušteno sutra


Hvala ti, ti odmaraj, spavaj, da što brže dođe betica, tj. beturina velika!  :Smile:

----------


## tal

> Tal ma koje curenje o cem ti pricas,ja ocekujem veliku betu,nemoj me razocarat.


Haha Niksi i Željkica ...samo radi vas ide big beta u ponediljak  :Wink:  
Očekivana M mi je vikend -ponediljak ...al se bojim željkicu razočarat pa če od straha M priskočit naredne misece  :Wink:  
Fala na navijanju curke  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Cure moje, ima li išta novo? Ja jutros bila na punkciji, samo jedna js punktirana. Sve ste lijepo opisale: nije bolno al je neugodno, i gora mi je priprema s onom užasnom aparaturom nego samo izvlačenje. Netko je spominjao Tandaru, e pa i tu ste u pravu: baš je simpatičan, čekamo dobre vijesti, tj.čudo!

----------


## Tola

> Cure moje, ima li išta novo? Ja jutros bila na punkciji, samo jedna js punktirana. Sve ste lijepo opisale: nije bolno al je neugodno, i gora mi je priprema s onom užasnom aparaturom nego samo izvlačenje. Netko je spominjao Tandaru, e pa i tu ste u pravu: baš je simpatičan, čekamo dobre vijesti, tj.čudo!


Sad samo odmaraj i probaj mislit pozitivno...ja sam bila užasno noć nakon punkcije, samo sam razmišljala o svemu...probaj se isključit i opustit jer ne možeš na ništa utjecat, neka sad Tandara radi svoj posao :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Sad samo odmaraj i probaj mislit pozitivno...ja sam bila užasno noć nakon punkcije, samo sam razmišljala o svemu...probaj se isključit i opustit jer ne možeš na ništa utjecat, neka sad Tandara radi svoj posao


Kako ti provodiš dane? Meni je jutros bilo užasno, dok sam ležala tamo, baš mi se sve skupilo..a tek smo na početku! Svaka kriza prođe, tako će i ove naše, držim nam svima fige!

----------


## Tola

> Kako ti provodiš dane? Meni je jutros bilo užasno, dok sam ležala tamo, baš mi se sve skupilo..a tek smo na početku! Svaka kriza prođe, tako će i ove naše, držim nam svima fige!


I samoj mi je tako...zadnja 2 dana samo ležim i uglavnom buljim u tv i čitam. Dobro sam se opskrbila serijama,knjigama i časopisima. Sama sam doma pa je svaka razbibriga dobro došla...tješim se da će sve ovo prije ili kasnije proć pa ćemo razmišljati o nekim ljepšim stvarima  :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

> Cure moje, ima li išta novo? Ja jutros bila na punkciji, samo jedna js punktirana. Sve ste lijepo opisale: nije bolno al je neugodno, i gora mi je priprema s onom užasnom aparaturom nego samo izvlačenje. Netko je spominjao Tandaru, e pa i tu ste u pravu: baš je simpatičan, čekamo dobre vijesti, tj.čudo!


Tandara je vrhunski biolog, to vam govorim iz osobnog iskustva. Znam da vam je najteže moje zenice, ali gledajte ti ovako- da niste pokušale ovaj ciklus, sigurno ne biste bile trudne prirodno, tako se sad imate čemu nadati. Ako uspije super, ako ne ima još pokušaja. Koliko se žena se muči s ovim i samo uporne uspiju. Ima i puno gorih stvari s kojima ljudi žive, morate biti jake i uporne. Ja sam se zarekla pokušavati do menopauze, od čekanja 'da se stvari dese same od sebe" nema ništa. Glavu gore i budite mirne i staložene. Dale ste svoj maximum i sad se nadajte najboljem. Pa koji bi muškarac ovo prošao molim vas? Dok imamo jedna drugu sve je lakše. Za velike betice !

----------


## Noelnia

> Cure hvala na savjetima i dobrim željama  ovo mi je prvi pokušaj pa bi volila da s moje strane sve bude odrađeno kako treba...


Tola, koliko stanica imaju tvoji embriji? Sretno draga, da se ostvari tvoj san i svima koje su u postupku!

----------


## Tola

> Tola, koliko stanica imaju tvoji embriji? Sretno draga, da se ostvari tvoj san i svima koje su u postupku!


2 osmostanicna embrija...nadam se da imaju šanse :Smile:  sretno svima!

----------


## Tola

Doktor je već pričao kako bi u idućem postupku mijenjao protokol jer na ovaj očito nisam dovoljno dobro reagirala pa mi cijela ta priča nije dala puno nade,ali nikad se ne zna  :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

> 2 osmostanicna embrija...nadam se da imaju šanse sretno svima!


Naravno da se trebaš nadati, mazi pupu i moli se, kakav drugi protokol, ne razmišljaju sad o tome. Misli na nešto lijepo i pokušaj vjerovati da neće biti drugog puta jer će sad uspjeti! Čak se ti manje stanični bolje prime jer su u prirodnom okruženju! Sretno!

----------


## Noelnia

> 2 osmostanicna embrija...nadam se da imaju šanse sretno svima!


Tola, koji je vaš problem?

----------


## Tola

> Tola, koji je vaš problem?


 oligoasthenoteratozoospermia je ključni problem, a tu je i nešto niži AMH  (14,2) i moje godine (35)...hvala na podršci,stvarno se trudim bit optimist :Smile:  tek je 3dnt i najteže tek dolazi...

----------


## tal

Evo curke samo da javim ...sutra mi je beta na repertuaru al jutros mi je i rozarenje startalo tako da ništa od pozitive .

----------


## Noelnia

> Evo curke samo da javim ...sutra mi je beta na repertuaru al jutros mi je i rozarenje startalo tako da ništa od pozitive .


Tal, ne mora značiti da nije dobro! Vjeruj dok se ne dokaže suprotno, sve smo uz tebe!

----------


## Noelnia

> oligoasthenoteratozoospermia je ključni problem, a tu je i nešto niži AMH  (14,2) i moje godine (35)...hvala na podršci,stvarno se trudim bit optimist tek je 3dnt i najteže tek dolazi...


Isto kao moj muž, on ima samo 2 %, nama je to jedini problem. Meni je 33, njemu 34.  Znam kako ti je, dani kao godine, najljepše dolazi!!!! Tako razmišljaj. Ja sam imala groznih problema s probavom(hemoroidi) pa vam savjetujem što više svježeg voća i povrća, juhe i sl. Pila sam smoothie skoro svaki dan i po dva puta. Utrići doprinose zatvoru, a naprezanje nije poželjno. Sretnoooo

----------


## Noelnia

Ama, šta ima novo, je li te zvao Tandara iz laba? Pa ljudi, vrijeme je više da netko ovdje bude trudan!!! Svi mali embriji da se zakače za svoje mamice!!!!!

----------


## željkica

Ajoj Tal neeeee,ajde jos malo pozitive i snage za sutrasnju betu!!!
Slazem se s Noelinom da je vrijeme da budete trudne,ajmo ekipa!

----------


## D&D

Tal, jos ima nade...

----------


## Tola

> Isto kao moj muž, on ima samo 2 %, nama je to jedini problem. Meni je 33, njemu 34.  Znam kako ti je, dani kao godine, najljepše dolazi!!!! Tako razmišljaj. Ja sam imala groznih problema s probavom(hemoroidi) pa vam savjetujem što više svježeg voća i povrća, juhe i sl. Pila sam smoothie skoro svaki dan i po dva puta. Utrići doprinose zatvoru, a naprezanje nije poželjno. Sretnoooo


Što se utrića tiče, znam točno o čemu pričaš...koristim ih već 7 dana i mrzim ih jednako kao injekcije...ali sve se to da progurat  :Smile: 
Kada si ti u idućem postupku? Ja znam neke koji su u kbc-u krenuli odmah sa idućim ciklusom

----------


## Tola

> Ama, šta ima novo, je li te zvao Tandara iz laba? Pa ljudi, vrijeme je više da netko ovdje bude trudan!!! Svi mali embriji da se zakače za svoje mamice!!!!!


Pridružujem se i ja navijačkom optimizmu i čekam da roda počne donosit dobre vijesti  :Smile:  Tal sretno i izdrži još malo :Wink:

----------


## tal

Ma ništa od ovog jer ovo mi je 5 postupak i uvik isto . Oko 28 dana ciklusa više manje počne sa tim rozikanjem i onda više nema pomoći . Imam još 3 leda pa čemo iduče godine po njih , možda je jedan od njih mamin  :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

> Što se utrića tiče, znam točno o čemu pričaš...koristim ih već 7 dana i mrzim ih jednako kao injekcije...ali sve se to da progurat 
> Kada si ti u idućem postupku? Ja znam neke koji su u kbc-u krenuli odmah sa idućim ciklusom


U prvom ili drugom mjesecu. Hoću izbjeći blagdane i odmore, a i ja ću malo na skijanje da se opustim. Ostat će mi isti protokol, samo trebam doć po uputnicu. Ja sam primala bemfolu, 2 dana 225, ostale 150 i 3 dana certotride uz bemfolu i dobro sam odreagirala. Tako idući put znam kako ću i šta me čeka. Drži se draga

----------


## AMA

> Ama, šta ima novo, je li te zvao Tandara iz laba? Pa ljudi, vrijeme je više da netko ovdje bude trudan!!! Svi mali embriji da se zakače za svoje mamice!!!!!


Jučer me zvao Tandara, jutros sestra. Sutra rano ujutro nastupamo!  :Smile:  Detalje ne znam.. Navijam za mamice i bebice!!

----------


## Noelnia

> Jučer me zvao Tandara, jutros sestra. Sutra rano ujutro nastupamo!  Detalje ne znam.. Navijam za mamice i bebice!!


Bravo Ama, puno sreće i uspjeha ti želim!!!! Javi nam kako je bilo i kakav ti je embrij.

----------


## Niksi

Tal izdrzi jos malo! Samo pozitivno!
Amo vrime je da jos bude trudnica u 2016-toj..drzimo fige

----------


## Niksi

> U prvom ili drugom mjesecu. Hoću izbjeći blagdane i odmore, a i ja ću malo na skijanje da se opustim. Ostat će mi isti protokol, samo trebam doć po uputnicu. Ja sam primala bemfolu, 2 dana 225, ostale 150 i 3 dana certotride uz bemfolu i dobro sam odreagirala. Tako idući put znam kako ću i šta me čeka. Drži se draga ������


Tako cu i ja iza blagdna i skijanja u novi postupak..ako se ne zalomi prirodno  :Smile: .. sta ima sanse nama je za sada dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost

----------


## Niksi

> Jučer me zvao Tandara, jutros sestra. Sutra rano ujutro nastupamo!  Detalje ne znam.. Navijam za mamice i bebice!!


Jel ti sestra objasnila da dodes punog mjehura i dala tabletu?

----------


## AMA

Hvala vam, curice moje!!! Malo sam spavala, odmaram prije kad već neću poslije! U uredu fale dvije kolegice, tako da si ne mogu priuštiti bolovanje. Posao je fizički nezahtjevan, nije valjda potrebno doslovno ležanje.. Kako ste se vi ponašale nakon? Je li sam transfer neugodan? Sve mi je objasnila za mjehur, tabletu i utrić u usta više puta, legenda je ona Mare!

----------


## Noelnia

> Hvala vam, curice moje!!! Malo sam spavala, odmaram prije kad već neću poslije! U uredu fale dvije kolegice, tako da si ne mogu priuštiti bolovanje. Posao je fizički nezahtjevan, nije valjda potrebno doslovno ležanje.. Kako ste se vi ponašale nakon? Je li sam transfer neugodan? Sve mi je objasnila za mjehur, tabletu i utrić u usta više puta, legenda je ona Mare!


Transfer je doslovno sekunda trajanja i ne boli ništa. To je najljepši dio, štrc i gotovo. Legneš pola sata na stomak i doma. Ja sam doslovno ležala kao mrtvac, čak je i tuširanje bilo zabranjeno. Idući put neću, neću raditi ništa teško, posao mi je sjedeći, pa neću ni na bolovanje. Kad mi je bio moj e.t umalo se nisam upiškila na stolu koliko sam se nalokala vodurine. Jedva sam izdržala 10 min nakon i odletila na wc-koje olakšanje! Sretno draga sutra, vidjet ćeš kako je prejednostavno i totalno bezbolno.

----------


## Noelnia

> Tako cu i ja iza blagdna i skijanja u novi postupak..ako se ne zalomi prirodno .. sta ima sanse nama je za sada dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost


Nama su govorili da promjena nadmorske visine čini čuda pa sam proteklih godina bankrotirala obilazeći skijališta, more, banje i svašta . A da ne pričam o čajevima, bioenergičarima i koje kakvim nadri-glupostima. Možda ti budeš te sreće ove godine pa nas obraduješ  u 2017.! Samo vježbaj  :Smile:  nikad se ne zna :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Transfer je doslovno sekunda trajanja i ne boli ništa. To je najljepši dio, štrc i gotovo. Legneš pola sata na stomak i doma. Ja sam doslovno ležala kao mrtvac, čak je i tuširanje bilo zabranjeno. Idući put neću, neću raditi ništa teško, posao mi je sjedeći, pa neću ni na bolovanje. Kad mi je bio moj e.t umalo se nisam upiškila na stolu koliko sam se nalokala vodurine. Jedva sam izdržala 10 min nakon i odletila na wc-koje olakšanje! Sretno draga sutra, vidjet ćeš kako je prejednostavno i totalno bezbolno.


Suuuupeeeer, baš ti hvala! Mužić sutra ne može sa mnom, i bilo bi mi bljak išta bolno ili neugodno prolazit bez njega!

----------


## Tola

> Tako cu i ja iza blagdna i skijanja u novi postupak..ako se ne zalomi prirodno .. sta ima sanse nama je za sada dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost


 Mislim da je odmor od svega ovoga stvarno potreban...cure gustajte  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

> Suuuupeeeer, baš ti hvala! Mužić sutra ne može sa mnom, i bilo bi mi bljak išta bolno ili neugodno prolazit bez njega!


Sretno sutra  :Smile:  bilo bi dobro da netko ide s tobom jer nakon samog transfera treba otići do ljekarne po neke injekcije (bar je meni tako bilo) ,jednu ti sestra da tada a iduću primaš 5 dan nakon transfera.

----------


## AMA

> Sretno sutra  bilo bi dobro da netko ide s tobom jer nakon samog transfera treba otići do ljekarne po neke injekcije (bar je meni tako bilo) ,jednu ti sestra da tada a iduću primaš 5 dan nakon transfera.


Još bockanja, ne mogu vjerovat!!! Ne idem sama. Hvala ti na svim savjetima, i drugim curama također, stvarno ste puno pomogle ovih dana!

----------


## Niksi

> U prvom ili drugom mjesecu. Hoću izbjeći blagdane i odmore, a i ja ću malo na skijanje da se opustim. Ostat će mi isti protokol, samo trebam doć po uputnicu. Ja sam primala bemfolu, 2 dana 225, ostale 150 i 3 dana certotride uz bemfolu i dobro sam odreagirala. Tako idući put znam kako ću i šta me čeka. Drži se draga ������


Noelnia ako sam dobro svatila ti ces sljedeci protokol u KBC? Kako kombinirate privatnika i KBC i kako doktori gledaju na to?

----------


## AMA

> Pridružujem se i ja navijačkom optimizmu i čekam da roda počne donosit dobre vijesti  Tal sretno i izdrži još malo


Tola draga, ipak sam solidarna s tobom: javljam se iz ležećeg položaja!  :Smile:  Stvarno sam se mislila odmah vratiti na posao ali doktor je bio tako ozbiljan i odlučan kad je govorio o ulozi mirovanja prva 3 dana da sam odmah javila šefu da me nema do četvrtka. Nijedan posao nije toliko bitan da bi zbog njega ugrozila svoju “bebicu“. Doktor, biolog, sestra, svi su bili divni, pažljivi.. Tandara kaže da je embrij jako dobre kvalitete. Ja se super osjećam, ležanje mi nije mrsko, odavno se i nisam naspavala kako treba!  :Smile: 

Tal, imaš li sretnu vijest za nas?

----------


## Inesz

Tal, da beta iznenadi!
Cure, sretno!

Cure koje ste u poliklinici Sparac,  koje vam je Dr razloge navelo da strogo mirujete 3 dana nakon transfera?
 Vidim da preporuča takvo mirovanje koje uključuje čak i zabranu tuširanja. Znači, samo ležanje 3 dana nakon transfera a ne radi se o transferu nakon kojeg prijeti  ili se već razvilo stanje hiperstimulacije jajnika?

----------


## Noelnia

> Noelnia ako sam dobro svatila ti ces sljedeci protokol u KBC? Kako kombinirate privatnika i KBC i kako doktori gledaju na to?


Ne kombiniran ja to, samo privatno kod Šparca idem. Možda se sretnemo idući postupak!

----------


## Noelnia

> Tola draga, ipak sam solidarna s tobom: javljam se iz ležećeg položaja!  Stvarno sam se mislila odmah vratiti na posao ali doktor je bio tako ozbiljan i odlučan kad je govorio o ulozi mirovanja prva 3 dana da sam odmah javila šefu da me nema do četvrtka. Nijedan posao nije toliko bitan da bi zbog njega ugrozila svoju “bebicu“. Doktor, biolog, sestra, svi su bili divni, pažljivi.. Tandara kaže da je embrij jako dobre kvalitete. Ja se super osjećam, ležanje mi nije mrsko, odavno se i nisam naspavala kako treba! 
> 
> Tal, imaš li sretnu vijest za nas?


Bravo Ama, kakav ti je bio e.t.? Koliko stanični ti je embrij? Sretno draga ali onako baš od srca!!!!

----------


## Noelnia

> Tal, da beta iznenadi!
> Cure, sretno!
> 
> Cure koje ste u poliklinici Sparac,  koje vam je Dr razloge navelo da strogo mirujete 3 dana nakon transfera?
>  Vidim da preporuča takvo mirovanje koje uključuje čak i zabranu tuširanja. Znači, samo ležanje 3 dana nakon transfera a ne radi se o transferu nakon kojeg prijeti  ili se već razvilo stanje hiperstimulacije jajnika?


Nije to zbog hiperstimulacije, nego općenito on to svima preporuča. Ne radimo svi isti posao, pa iz mjera predostrožnosti ja mislim. Neko posebno objašnjenje nisam dobila ali sam slušala sve šta mi kaže, s tim da ja radim u školi i idući put nemam namjeru ležati tako striktno. Odem na posao 3-4 sata i doma se valjati. Znam curu kojoj je uspjelo, blizanci, iz drugog pokušaja, nitko nije ni znao da je bila. Ujutro bi primala injekcije, posao, busom na kontrolu, dan punkcije i e.t nije radila samo i eto uspjela je. Prvi put je kao i ja ležala nepomično 3 dana  :grouphug:

----------


## Tola

Ja sam odmirovala 3 dana po preporuci doktora...ne tuširanje najteži dio ali sve se da izdržat :Smile:  sad sam lagano zivnila, čak i u šetnji bila,ali planiram ostat na bolovanju sve do bete. Imam poprilično stresan posao i direktora punog razumijevanja tako da mi nije bio problem...period prije ET sam radila i prekovremeno,ostavila detaljne upute pa neka se snalaze...

----------


## Tola

> Tola draga, ipak sam solidarna s tobom: javljam se iz ležećeg položaja!  Stvarno sam se mislila odmah vratiti na posao ali doktor je bio tako ozbiljan i odlučan kad je govorio o ulozi mirovanja prva 3 dana da sam odmah javila šefu da me nema do četvrtka. Nijedan posao nije toliko bitan da bi zbog njega ugrozila svoju “bebicu“. Doktor, biolog, sestra, svi su bili divni, pažljivi.. Tandara kaže da je embrij jako dobre kvalitete. Ja se super osjećam, ležanje mi nije mrsko, odavno se i nisam naspavala kako treba! 
> 
> Tal, imaš li sretnu vijest za nas?


Draga Ama,drago mi je da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu...sad se lipo na spavaj i probaj skrenit misli sa svega  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

Cure koje ste kod Šparca,jeste li tamo vadile betu i koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## AMA

> Bravo Ama, kakav ti je bio e.t.? Koliko stanični ti je embrij? Sretno draga ali onako baš od srca!!!!


Osmostaničan je i baš lijep, kaže Tandara!  :Smile:  Danas mi je divan dan, nadajmo se takvom i za 12—14 dana! Hvala puno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Noelnia

> Cure koje ste kod Šparca,jeste li tamo vadile betu i koliko se čekaju nalazi?


Jesam, kod Šparca, došla ujutro u 8, izvadila betu, 130-140 kuna ne sjećam se točno, u podne me zvali na mobitel i javili rezultat.

----------


## Noelnia

> Osmostaničan je i baš lijep, kaže Tandara!  Danas mi je divan dan, nadajmo se takvom i za 12—14 dana! Hvala puno!


Odlično, ja sve zapitkujem jer me sve zanima  :Smile: . Sad opušteno i da ti uskoro čestitam!!!!

----------


## AMA

> Draga Ama,drago mi je da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu...sad se lipo na spavaj i probaj skrenit misli sa svega


Punkcija je bila razočaravajuća, transfer puno pozitivniji, hvala Bogu! Koji ćeš dan raditi betu?

----------


## AMA

> Odlično, ja sve zapitkujem jer me sve zanima . Sad opušteno i da ti uskoro čestitam!!!!


Samo pitaj, neka meni vas!  :Smile:  Cijeli dan nisam upalila tv: red spavanja, red foruma..nije mi nimalo loše!

----------


## Tola

> Punkcija je bila razočaravajuća, transfer puno pozitivniji, hvala Bogu! Koji ćeš dan raditi betu?


Preporučeno mi je 14 dan, pa ću se pokušat strpit do iduće srijede. Šta su tebi rekli/napisali?

----------


## AMA

Napisali su 14. ali to je nedjelja pa ne znam je li pametnije 12. ili 15.

----------


## AMA

> Napisali su 14. ali to je nedjelja pa ne znam je li pametnije 12. ili 15.


Nisam u pravu, brojala sam današnji dan kao prvi a zapravo je nulti. Ponedjeljak, 5.12. je moj dan D!

----------


## Tola

> Nisam u pravu, brojala sam današnji dan kao prvi a zapravo je nulti. Ponedjeljak, 5.12. je moj dan D!


To sam ti taman mislila napisat  :Smile:  mislim da se i tebi i meni bolje strpit do 14 dana jer su u pitanju trodnevni embriji  :Wink:

----------


## AMA

> To sam ti taman mislila napisat  mislim da se i tebi i meni bolje strpit do 14 dana jer su u pitanju trodnevni embriji


Možemo mi to! Bez testa!  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Curke moja beta je očekivajuča 1.20 bila onog dana kad sam osjetila da me cike prestaju bolit i počela se po noči preznojavat i tako mi je bilo i protekla 4 puta . Nisam tužna i dobro se držim da sam i sama sebe iznenadila ...nema ni suza šta je još iznenađujuče al ko zna možda me za koji dan to sve i uhvati a možda mi je tako jer znam da imam eskimiće po koje idem dogodine planiram 2 mj. 
Curke fala na brizi a vi ostale koje čekate betu samo opušteno i veselo u želji da blagdane dočekate sa prvim pozitivnim uzv .

----------


## Mojca

tal... baš mi je žao. 
Držim fige za eskimiće. <3

----------


## Tola

> Možemo mi to! Bez testa!


 držim nam svima fige  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

> Curke moja beta je očekivajuča 1.20 bila onog dana kad sam osjetila da me cike prestaju bolit i počela se po noči preznojavat i tako mi je bilo i protekla 4 puta . Nisam tužna i dobro se držim da sam i sama sebe iznenadila ...nema ni suza šta je još iznenađujuče al ko zna možda me za koji dan to sve i uhvati a možda mi je tako jer znam da imam eskimiće po koje idem dogodine planiram 2 mj. 
> Curke fala na brizi a vi ostale koje čekate betu samo opušteno i veselo u želji da blagdane dočekate sa prvim pozitivnim uzv .


Hvala na hrabrosti i pozitivi i puno sreće za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

> Curke moja beta je očekivajuča 1.20 bila onog dana kad sam osjetila da me cike prestaju bolit i počela se po noči preznojavat i tako mi je bilo i protekla 4 puta . Nisam tužna i dobro se držim da sam i sama sebe iznenadila ...nema ni suza šta je još iznenađujuče al ko zna možda me za koji dan to sve i uhvati a možda mi je tako jer znam da imam eskimiće po koje idem dogodine planiram 2 mj. 
> Curke fala na brizi a vi ostale koje čekate betu samo opušteno i veselo u želji da blagdane dočekate sa prvim pozitivnim uzv .


Tal draha, idemo dalje, nema odustajanja, čim prije po smrzliće a do tad se malo opusti i radi samo stvari koje te ispunjavaju!

----------


## tal

Hvala curke ....nova godina nove bebe  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Hvala curke ....nova godina nove bebe


Odmor tijela i duše, a onda po svoje bebice!  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

Cure koje ste bile u CITO kod dr Poljaka mozete li mi reci vasa iskustva...dvoumim se za sljedeci postupak (ako ovaj ciji ishod cekam ne bude pozitivan) da probam kod njega...znam da ima dobrog embriologa. Sada sam bila u BetaPlus i ok je to tamo...ali jedino mi ne svidja sto se svi uklapamo u tu njihovu semu...pomjeranje ciklusa i tako to...nisam zadovoljna kako sam odreagovala na dugi protokol...jer prije sam bila u kratkom i dobila duplo vise folikula i js. Mislilm da mi je supresija bila prejaka na moje normalne hormone.

----------


## 1latica

Zeljica, AKO bude postupak bez uspjeha, svakako se čuj s dr. P i vidi što ti predlaže.
Na konzultacije obavezno ponesi svu dokumentaciju od prijašnjih postupaka.
Ekipa u Citu je meni za 5+
Tal jako mi je žao, sretno na FETu nek bude visoka beta  :Smile: 
Čekalice sretno vam  :Very Happy:

----------


## AMA

> Zeljica, AKO bude postupak bez uspjeha, svakako se čuj s dr. P i vidi što ti predlaže.
> Na konzultacije obavezno ponesi svu dokumentaciju od prijašnjih postupaka.
> Ekipa u Citu je meni za 5+
> Tal jako mi je žao, sretno na FETu nek bude visoka beta 
> Čekalice sretno vam


Kako ti guraš, Latice?

----------


## 1latica

AMA, guram 13tt. Još uvijek ne vjerujem da sam trudnica, sada ludim od UZVa do UZVa. Nikad mira  :Smile: 
Sretno u iščekivanju bete  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Pa divno, je li trbuščić imalo narastao? Hvala ti puno, i tebi puno sretnih UZV—a, bebinih udaraca i uživancije u blaženom stanju!  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Malo se nazire pupa.. Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## tal

Joj latice hvala . Mada sam sumnjičava u taj fet nekako . 5 postupaka neuspješna i sad fet bi mi bio čudo . Neznam koji je razlog mom neuspjehu osim godina mada dobijem dovoljno jajnih stanica i oplode se odlično i embriji dobiju ocjenu odličan , neznam šta fali .???
Zeljice ja ti nemogu puno savjetovat jer i sama sam nova u Cita . Jedino mogu reći da je ekipa više nego odlična a za dr Poljaka samo riječi hvala . Dr. se stvarno trudi i pokušava dat sve od sebe a to šta nije uspilo kod mene ne znači da je on loše odradio . Vjerujem u njega i idemo dalje . Tebi želim puno sreče i brz uspjeh .

----------


## željkica

Tal i ja sam oduvijek sumnjičava prema fetu al evo u zadnje vrijeme ima puno uspjeha iz feta tako da se nadam da je i sljedeći moj,ja sam imala biokemijsku iz feta pa eto i to je neki uspjeh.Ja sam bas jucer dobila stvari tocno 28 dana nakon kiretaze.

----------


## ive10

Pozdrav svima,
zna li neko kad je kolektivni u KBC -u?

----------


## sara10

> Cure koje ste bile u CITO kod dr Poljaka mozete li mi reci vasa iskustva...dvoumim se za sljedeci postupak (ako ovaj ciji ishod cekam ne bude pozitivan) da probam kod njega...znam da ima dobrog embriologa. Sada sam bila u BetaPlus i ok je to tamo...ali jedino mi ne svidja sto se svi uklapamo u tu njihovu semu...pomjeranje ciklusa i tako to...nisam zadovoljna kako sam odreagovala na dugi protokol...jer prije sam bila u kratkom i dobila duplo vise folikula i js. Mislilm da mi je supresija bila prejaka na moje normalne hormone.


Zahvaljujući njemu imam  sina od 16 mjeseci. Nije uspjelo iz prve, druge, trebalo je puno vremena i postupaka, al vjerovala sam njenu i njegovom timu i da ima super embriologa. Eto to je moje iskustvo.

----------


## zeljica

Svaka ti cast...koliko postupaka...vrijedilo je...Mislim da ce on biti i moj sljedeci izbor.

----------


## Dora17

Da li netko zna kolika je cijena FET-a u Cita? Mislim da je postupak bio oko 6000 kn, ali nisam sigurna. I ima li jos kakvih velikih troskova za lijekove za FET?

----------


## .Antonela.

Pozdrav cure, mi smo bili u Cita i jako smo zadovoljni sa svime, dr. Poljak je odlican, nazalost u ovom ciklusu nismo uspjeli  :Sad: , ali ne odustajemo dok god ima nade, svakako moje preporuke za cito, nas je izaslo za punu stimulaciju oko 5500 sveukupno + 6000 kuna za transfer, idemo opet nadam se vec sljedeceg mjeseca

----------


## 1latica

Dora, FET sam platila 5000 kn + još cca 400 kn štopericu + booster

----------


## željkica

Latice kako ti i bebica?

----------


## 1latica

Zeljkica, evo guramo 13+4 danas. Kod mene nikad mira, opet bjelančevine u mokraći od prvog dana. Ginekolog kaže da nisu visoke, tako da još nisam na dijeti. Al od straha jedva živim. Hvala Bogu s bebom je sve dobro  :Smile: 
Još malo i stiže tvoj FET, nadam se da će biti visoka beta, sretno od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkica, evo guramo 13+4 danas. Kod mene nikad mira, opet bjelančevine u mokraći od prvog dana. Ginekolog kaže da nisu visoke, tako da još nisam na dijeti. Al od straha jedva živim. Hvala Bogu s bebom je sve dobro 
> Još malo i stiže tvoj FET, nadam se da će biti visoka beta, sretno od srca


Pa kad kazu blazeno stanje..probaj bit smirena koliko mozes i bit ce sve uredu!

----------


## luca30

> Da li netko zna kolika je cijena FET-a u Cita? Mislim da je postupak bio oko 6000 kn, ali nisam sigurna. I ima li jos kakvih velikih troskova za lijekove za FET?


Dali ne ovo cijena ivf ili fet??

----------


## Stipka

Ja sam se malo odmakla od svega i u 12 nadam se u nove pobjede. Sretno svim curama

----------


## AMA

> Ja sam se malo odmakla od svega i u 12 nadam se u nove pobjede. Sretno svim curama


Hvala ti, draga Stipka, želim i tebi najljepši božićni dar! Ja sam upravo imala plačljivi ispad zbog gluposti, za koji dan ćemo vidjeti je li bio pms—ovski ili trudnički!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ama pa naravno trudnicki  :Smile: !

----------


## AMA

> Ama pa naravno trudnicki !


Luda neka trudnica!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

> Luda neka trudnica!


Hvala ama hehe. Koliko ti je prošlo od punkcije?

----------


## AMA

3.dan vraćen jedan, navodno kvalitetan embrij. Danas mi je 9.dnt.

----------


## Stipka

> 3.dan vraćen jedan, navodno kvalitetan embrij. Danas mi je 9.dnt.


Neka ti je sa sricom  :grouphug:   test nećeš Radit?! Svaka čast na tome,ja nijednom nisam  izdržala hehe

----------


## AMA

> Neka ti je sa sricom   test nećeš Radit?! Svaka čast na tome,ja nijednom nisam  izdržala hehe


Hvala ti! Odlučila sam da neću, valjda ću izdržat!  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

> Hvala ti! Odlučila sam da neću, valjda ću izdržat!


Držim fige da uspijes :Smile: . Meni to nikad nije islo. Jesi primala injekcije nakon transfera?

----------


## AMA

> Držim fige da uspijes. Meni to nikad nije islo. Jesi primala injekcije nakon transfera?


Jesam, dvije!

----------


## MTV

Pozdrav cure svima! Prije svega sretno svim trudilicama! Evo nakon dugog praćenja da vam se napokon i pridružim! Naime uz moju hipotireozu,hashimoto i pcos uslijedili su anovulacijski ciklusi. Hsg uredan, uz stimulaciju ovulacija je tu ali ni nakon svih tempiranih i 3 inseminacije nismo dobili plusić! U 1 mj idemo u postupak kod dr Šparca, kako je rekao uz laganu stimulaciju. Kakva su vaša iskustva kod njega! Jeste uspjeli lijekove dobit preko zdravstvenog!

----------


## Stipka

A onda najbolje čekati betu,da.. one koje bez injekcija , mogu i sa testom već 12 dan. Tako mi je dr reka.

----------


## Niksi

Sretno u iscekivanju! Jos malo brojimo
Koje ste i zasto inekcije primile nakon trasfera?

----------


## AMA

> Sretno u iscekivanju! Jos malo brojimo
> Koje ste i zasto inekcije primile nakon trasfera?


Ja sam primala Brevactid u guzu, odmah nakon transfera i 5 dnt. To su takozvani boosteri koji kao povećavaju šanse za trudnoću, puni su bHCG—a i zato uranjeni test nakon njih može biti lažno pozitivan. Tako sam ja to shvatila, nek me iskusnije cure isprave ako nisam u pravu.

----------


## Stipka

Da,tako je bilo i meni.u pravu si  :Smile:  iako ,koliko sam upućena,ne prakticiraju to sve klinike.

----------


## Stipka

Ama,ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## AMA

Nikakvih, osim malo smeđarenja danas. Ujutro vadim betu. Izdržala bez testa, ok sam skroz, pa šta Bog da..

----------


## Stipka

Meni bi to bia pozitivan znak jer kod mene preko utrica nikad nije bio amaa ničega hehe

----------


## AMA

Haha, vjeruj mi da sam i na taj način razmišljala!  :Smile:   Krv izvađena, nalaz će mi poslati na mail!

----------


## Stipka

Super..javi,čekam s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Hvala ti!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Noelnia

Za veliku betu, uz tebe sam draga!!!!!

----------


## AMA

Hvala puno, divne ste mi!  :Kiss:  Javim se oko 14h!

----------


## Tola

> Hvala puno, divne ste mi!  Javim se oko 14h!


U mislima si mi...držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Beta 6,7! Baš sam bila zbunjena kad sam ugledala nalaz! Doktor misli da nema nade ali da ipak ponovim prekosutra! Nisam u bedu jer danima ne dam samoj sebi da se nadam previše. Čak mi se ovo čini pozitivnim. “To se neka mala trudnoćica bila zakačila ali nije ostala“, kaže doktor!

----------


## Stipka

Draga nije uspjeh,ali ipak jest. To je super znak za dalje !!!! :Smile:

----------


## Noelnia

> Beta 6,7! Baš sam bila zbunjena kad sam ugledala nalaz! Doktor misli da nema nade ali da ipak ponovim prekosutra! Nisam u bedu jer danima ne dam samoj sebi da se nadam previše. Čak mi se ovo čini pozitivnim. “To se neka mala trudnoćica bila zakačila ali nije ostala“, kaže doktor!


I to je nešto draga, ipak je prvi put, a s obzirom kako ti je tekao protokol i sve, super! Drugi put uz bolju terapiju, uspjeh zagarantiran!

----------


## Tola

> Beta 6,7! Baš sam bila zbunjena kad sam ugledala nalaz! Doktor misli da nema nade ali da ipak ponovim prekosutra! Nisam u bedu jer danima ne dam samoj sebi da se nadam previše. Čak mi se ovo čini pozitivnim. “To se neka mala trudnoćica bila zakačila ali nije ostala“, kaže doktor!


Kako su i druge cure rekle,mislim da je to svakako dobar znak...a isto ti ponovno izvadi krv za 2 dana,treba slušat doktora  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

S obzirom da u 01/2017 krećem u novi postupak, a doktor Š mi je najavio drugačiji protokol, zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva? Slabo sam reagirala na menopur ( 5 folikula,2 js), 35 g, AMH 14.2

----------


## AMA

Hvala vam, navijačice moje!  :Kiss:  Tola, jesi ti dobila mengu nakon utrogestana? I ja bih htjela što prije u postupak ali se bojim poremećenog ciklusa( nakon inseminacije tek treći ciklus bio normalan). Meni je doktor spominjao protokol “za starije žene“: femara ili nešto tako..Ima li itko iskustva s tim?

----------


## Tola

> Hvala vam, navijačice moje!  Tola, jesi ti dobila mengu nakon utrogestana? I ja bih htjela što prije u postupak ali se bojim poremećenog ciklusa( nakon inseminacije tek treći ciklus bio normalan). Meni je doktor spominjao protokol “za starije žene“: femara ili nešto tako..Ima li itko iskustva s tim?


Ja sam je unatoč utrogestanu dobila 14dnt (točno u dan) i trajala je duže i bila obilnija....nadam se da će i iduća doc na vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Meni nikad nije došla priko utrogest..valjda je to sve individualno. Uvik dva tri dana nakon zadnjeg stavljanja. A šta se tiče femare,koliko znam to su tabletice.to sam ja pila pretprošle godine kad sam pokušavala ciljane odnose.

----------


## Stipka

Ama,jesi vadila krv opet

----------


## AMA

Jutros sam dobila pravu pravcatu mengu, tako da sam odustala od vađenja krvi! Već sam sva u planovima za dalje, presretna što utrogestan nije otegao stvar!  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Da. Kad već tako,bolje da došlo samo od sebe. Sad ideš s tabletama samo ili?

----------


## AMA

Ne znam je li smiješno ili žalosno: jedan dan moliš da ne dođe, sljedeći da dođe što prije..Tako je to u našem “sportu“!  :Smile:  Kad ti očekuješ start?  Pa ne znam, dr.Š je tako predlagao, tabletice za starije žene!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Niksi

Zao mi je AMA, bas sam se nadala da ce nas jos jedna razveselit za 2016. Ovako u nove borbe iza Nove.. 2017 ce biti baby boom u dr.Š.  :D

----------


## Stipka

Ja krećem sredinom miseca.. koliki ti je amh AMA,kad ti daje samo to?! Ili je to možda iz razloga da ne ideš opet na veće doze hormona dok se malo organizam ne očisti.

----------


## AMA

Na Bemfolu sam tragično reagirala: u prirodnom ciklusu imam barem 4—5 folikula a u stimuliranom 2! AMH tuga: 2,96 pmol. :Sad:  Tako je, Niksi, 2017. je naša, dat će Bog.. Stipka bi nas mogla obradovat u zadnjim satima 2016.!  :Heart:

----------


## Stipka

Pa kako ti nije gleda drugi dan koliko imaš folikula?to traži dugi put obavezno. Jer doma se vidi potencijal za taj mjesec. Ako imaš dva tri ili pet ,nemoze ih nikakva terapija proizvest vise. A amh,nizak je..al ne brini,bilo je i puno nižih s uspjehom. To je samo problem manje zalihe,ničeg drugog.dok god postoji jedan folikul,šanse su tu. Bit će to sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ne znam da li si me shvatila. Znaci drugi dan ciklusa prije početka terapije se na uzv vidi koliko imaš potencijalnih folikula za taj misec.sto je veći amh ima ih vise naravno. Zato bi žene s niskim amh morale provjerit prije terapije koliko je tih antralnih folikula, da ne bi bezveze prolazile torture a ima ih svega dva tri npr. Jesi ti to gledala sad prije postupka? Ako ih je bilo vise a nisi reagirala na terapiju ,onda ok..al ako ih je bilo samo toliko,onda nisi mogla vise ni dobit. Tako je meni nekako moj dr objasnila.

----------


## AMA

Nisam bila na tako ranoj folikulometriji nikad al u ciklusu prije toga sam imala 3+2 folikula 7.dc. Sad jedan jajnik “tih“ skroz.  :Sad:  Prva folikulometrija 5.dc. S kojim ćete vi sad protokolom ići?

----------


## Stipka

Ajd pošalji mi privatnu po.kad vidiš da ne davimo ostatak ekipe pa ću ti detaljnije objasnit hehe. Ja idem najvj sistem protokolom ko i dosad ,uhh  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ama,poslala sam ti poruku.. pa pogledaj. Da ne davimo ode žene s tim heheh

----------


## Stipka

Cure ima li koja da mi objasni di se točno rade imunološki i Testovi za trombofiliju?

----------


## 1latica

> Cure ima li koja da mi objasni di se točno rade imunološki i Testovi za trombofiliju?


Stipka, imunologija i stečena trombofilija rade se na Križinama u laboratoriju na prvom katu, nalazi se čekaju cca 2/3 tjedna.
Nasljedna trombofilija (Faktor II, Faktor V, MTHFR, PAI i ACE) rade se na Firulama na patologiji, nalaze šalju na kućnu adresu, nakon 3/4 tjedna.

----------


## željkica

Funky isprazni postu.

----------


## Stipka

Hvala draga,znaci i križine i firule. Uhu hehe. Jel tebi to bilo ok?

----------


## Tola

[QUOTE=Stipka;2940896]Hvala draga,znaci i križine i firule. Uhu hehe. Jel tebi to bilo ok?[/QUOT
Ne znam jesi li to već koristila, ali imaš opciju vađenja krvi na kućnoj adresi, odnesu ti i uzorak u bolnicu gdje treba, a dostave nalaze u poštanski sandučić. Jedina pretraga za koju osobno moraš donijeti uzorak krvi je Faktor II, Faktor V, MTHFR, PAI i ACE, nosiš na patologiju. Mene poštedilo višestrukog vađenja krvi i gubitka vremena radi šetanja po odjelima bolnice. MIslim da je cijena cca 80 kn.

----------


## 1latica

Stipka, kod mene ovi nalazi s patologije nisu bili dobri, imam nekakve mutacije, pa 
se u ovoj trudnoći bockam Fragminom svaki dan. Tebi sretno s nalazima  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Hvala tola. Zvala bas danas to za doma pa me Odbili jer kao da previše toga ima i osjetljive pretrage pa kaaa bolje Odi osobno... otkantalo me.. sigurno ima jos koja ustanova osim te... latice ,dali se moraš bockati cilu trudnoću ili??? I jel komplicirano?

----------


## Tola

> Hvala tola. Zvala bas danas to za doma pa me Odbili jer kao da previše toga ima i osjetljive pretrage pa kaaa bolje Odi osobno... otkantalo me.. sigurno ima jos koja ustanova osim te... latice ,dali se moraš bockati cilu trudnoću ili??? I jel komplicirano?


Ja sam zvala ustanovu vita i odjednom odradila 5 uputnica...pokušaj...ako uspijem,iskopat ću negdi broj

----------


## 1latica

Da, cijelu trudnoću i 6 tjedana nakon poroda. Nikakav problem nije bockati se.
Imala sam pretrage na dvije uputnice i prvo oko 7:30 na Križinama izvadila krv, nakon toga oko 8:30 sam bila na Firulama na patologiji. Meni nikakav problem nije bilo, u roku dva sata sam sve obavila.

----------


## Stipka

Fala cure,divne ste..  :grouphug: latice,di se nabavlja taj lijek i koliko košta

----------


## Niksi

> Cure ima li koja da mi objasni di se točno rade imunološki i Testovi za trombofiliju?


Moje iskustvo od 10mjeseca, protein C i S, lupus antikoagulant, antitijela IgM i IgG - vadila na firula (glavni laboratorij kraj hitnog) 2tjedna cekala nalaze.
Molekularna analiza na trombofiliju (MTHFR,PAI 1,ACE , FVQ506, G20210A)
vadila na patalogiji na firulama..nalaz 3tjedna na kucnu adresu stigne.

----------


## Stipka

Morat ću to srediti. Moja dr predlaže svakako terapiju za to i bez nalaza,a meni to malo pa besmisleno?!!!!

----------


## 1latica

Stipka, Fragmin od 5000 jedinica kupujem u Citu... Košta me 600kn mjesečno.
Često se, nakon nekoliko neuspješnih ETa, Fragmin/Clexan daje kao preventiva. Mislim da tada bude nešto manja doza, al nisam sigurna.

----------


## Stipka

Da,to je moj slučaj. A ništa,poslušat ako budem morala tako ,šta ću..al ipak bi uradila sve te pretrage cisto da znam sebe radi.

----------


## Ivy1986

Pozdrav svima!
Pratim vas već neko vrime i polako ulazim u priču IVF-a stoga je vrime da vam se pridružim. Ja sam u dr.Š i zadnjih godinu dana pokušavamo postić trudnoću klomifenima i tempiranim odnosima. Moj problem su PCOS, ne dobivam M i nema O. Od 6 pokušaja s klomifenom uspili smo 2 puta postić O, dobila štopericu i sve ljekove ali nije urodilo plodom. Prijedlog za dalje je bija ili laparaskopski drilling jajnika ili IVF. Ja sam se odlučila za IVF i jučer sam dobila upute koje sve pretrage napraviti (nešto imam od prije). Pošto nisam iz Splita trebala bi vašu pomoć oko mjesta za pretrage da ne lutam okolo jer toga ima dosta pa da napravim plan i program dok budem na godišnjem. Staviti ću što sve trebam napraviti (nešto ste već i opisivale di se vadi) pa ako mi neko može preciznije objasnit tipa Firule patologija 2.kat. i vrime kad vade i kad je najbolje doć radi gužve. Hvala vam unaprid.
1. AMH
2. Hepatitis B i C
3. HIV 1 i 2
4. Kg i Rh faktor
5. Imunologija: LAC,ACL
6. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, Faktori II i V (Leden)
7. Koagulacija: Protein C, Protein S, homocistein

----------


## 1latica

1. AMH-Firule centralni laboratorij (dr. inzistirao da ponovim nalaz u Analizi, iz KBC-a nije imao veze s pameću)
2. Hepatitis B i C - Križine transfuziologija, 2. kat
3. HIV 1 i 2 -               -//-
4. Kg i Rh faktor-        -//-  
5. Imunologija: LAC,ACL - Križine laboratorij, 1. kat
6. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, Faktori II i V (Leden) - Firule patologija
7. Koagulacija: Protein C, Protein S, homocistein- Križine laboratorij 1. kat

Sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Sritno Ivy i izvještaji  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

> 1. AMH-Firule centralni laboratorij (dr. inzistirao da ponovim nalaz u Analizi, iz KBC-a nije imao veze s pameću)
> 2. Hepatitis B i C - Križine transfuziologija, 2. kat
> 3. HIV 1 i 2 -               -//-
> 4. Kg i Rh faktor-        -//-  
> 5. Imunologija: LAC,ACL - Križine laboratorij, 1. kat
> 6. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, Faktori II i V (Leden) - Firule patologija
> 7. Koagulacija: Protein C, Protein S, homocistein- Križine laboratorij 1. kat
> 
> Sretnooo


Latice,da li postoje određena pravila ponašanja ako se ostvari trudnoća iz Ivf ili sve uobicajno?

----------


## 1latica

Stipka, ponašam se normalno, radim u uredu, kuham, perem, peglam, šetam. Ako je trudnoća uredna ne treba se ništa posebno čuvati. Ja npr. više ne idem na bazen, saunu, aerobik. Sama sam to nekako odlučila, kako bi stari rekli da ne dozovem vraga.

----------


## Stipka

Heheh. Ajd super. Znaci sve kao da je i prirodna trudnoća,naravno ako sve ok i bez nekih problema.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Pozdrav svima!
> Pratim vas već neko vrime i polako ulazim u priču IVF-a stoga je vrime da vam se pridružim. Ja sam u dr.Š i zadnjih godinu dana pokušavamo postić trudnoću klomifenima i tempiranim odnosima. Moj problem su PCOS, ne dobivam M i nema O. Od 6 pokušaja s klomifenom uspili smo 2 puta postić O, dobila štopericu i sve ljekove ali nije urodilo plodom. Prijedlog za dalje je bija ili laparaskopski drilling jajnika ili IVF. Ja sam se odlučila za IVF i jučer sam dobila upute koje sve pretrage napraviti (nešto imam od prije). Pošto nisam iz Splita trebala bi vašu pomoć oko mjesta za pretrage da ne lutam okolo jer toga ima dosta pa da napravim plan i program dok budem na godišnjem. Staviti ću što sve trebam napraviti (nešto ste već i opisivale di se vadi) pa ako mi neko može preciznije objasnit tipa Firule patologija 2.kat. i vrime kad vade i kad je najbolje doć radi gužve. Hvala vam unaprid.
> 1. AMH
> 2. Hepatitis B i C
> 3. HIV 1 i 2
> 4. Kg i Rh faktor
> 5. Imunologija: LAC,ACL
> 6. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, Faktori II i V (Leden)
> 7. Koagulacija: Protein C, Protein S, homocistein


Ivy dobrodošla!
I ja sam stara PCOS-ovka i dugo smo se borili sa mojim anovulacijama i  nepostojećim ciklusima.

Je li ti Dr uključio metformin? 

Kod mene je prvi korak bio uključenje metformina i smanjenje tjelesne težine.
Potom smo odradili 6-7 ciklusa tempiranih uz klomifen- ovulacije sam imala ali nije došlo do T.
Onda 3 Aih uz Femaru -u 1. sam imala biokemijsku trudnoću.
Tada sam odradila drilling (Dr ga je želio napraviti čak i samo kao korak prije Ivf jer se bojao burne reakcije mojih jako policističnih jajnika) i u prvom ciklusu iza drillinga ostala spontano trudna. Nažalost, završilo spontanim. Pauza dva ciklusa i u sljedećem ostala trudna sa mojim prvim zloćkom, a drugog smo ne znam ni ja kako zamutili kad je stariji imao 10 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy dobrodošla!
> I ja sam stara PCOS-ovka i dugo smo se borili sa mojim anovulacijama i  nepostojećim ciklusima.
> 
> Je li ti Dr uključio metformin? 
> 
> Kod mene je prvi korak bio uključenje metformina i smanjenje tjelesne težine.
> Potom smo odradili 6-7 ciklusa tempiranih uz klomifen- ovulacije sam imala ali nije došlo do T.
> Onda 3 Aih uz Femaru -u 1. sam imala biokemijsku trudnoću.
> Tada sam odradila drilling (Dr ga je želio napraviti čak i samo kao korak prije Ivf jer se bojao burne reakcije mojih jako policističnih jajnika) i u prvom ciklusu iza drillinga ostala spontano trudna. Nažalost, završilo spontanim. Pauza dva ciklusa i u sljedećem ostala trudna sa mojim prvim zloćkom, a drugog smo ne znam ni ja kako zamutili kad je stariji imao 10 mjeseci


*latice* hvala na pomoći  :Kiss: 
*maca papucarica*a da mi je metformin čim sam se skinila sa kontracepcije i pila sam ga nekih godinu dana i kako sam se prije misec-dva odlucila pokušat sa nekim travama onda sam napravila pauzu i evo sad opet nastavljam. Koliko vidim ništa mi ne pomaže. Uz 6 stimulacija klomifenom samo 2 puta postignuta ovulacija ali ne i trudnoća. I meni je predložen drilling ali mi je nekako izgledalo ka gubljenje vrimena jer se ka sve moze vratit i odma nakon njega pa mi je nekako bila muka to sve prolazit jer je ipak operacija i duži oporavak tako da sam rekla ajmo mi odma na IVF. Krenit će mi sa manjom dozom da ne bi ušla u hiper pa ćemo vidit. Iako ja ni sa konjskom dozom od 5klomifena dnevno jedva reagirala. od ta 2 puta bilo je 4 i 5 klomifena/dan. Čestitam na tvoja dva hahara  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivy1986

*stipka* jesi na kraju uspila vadit sve preko udruge Vita? Ja nisam iz St (25km dalje) pa sam isto tila vidit jel moguće da ja dođem do njih i obavim sve u jednom vađenju osim toga na patologiji šta kažete da se treba sam otić. Jel se može i to izvadit u Viti pa sam nosit uzorke ili baš treba vaditi tamo?

----------


## luck

Pozdrav svima,mi smo sutra na nasem prvom AIH u Cita,9dc (u subotu) folikulometrija,endometrij 7mm,desni jajnik dva folikula 13mm i 14mm. Sinoc lh test negativan,primila stopericu i sutra smo u 10h na programu..to ce biti 12dc..sto vam se cini?

----------


## Stipka

Ivy,nisam još. Sutra ću zvati za četvrtak ili petak pa ću vidit šta će mi reci. Javim.. .. nadam se da će moći sve preko njih ići tako da ni ne treba odlazit po bolnici,tako je tola rekla.  :Smile:  :Smile:   luck, nisi nikako vise išla na uzv nakon 09og dana?

----------


## luck

Nisam..to je i meni bilo malo cudno jer sam mislila da ce to ici kao kod moje soc doktorice,svakih 2 dana..nadam se da znaju sta rade..

----------


## Stipka

Pa da.. tako bi i trebalo biti,svaki drugi dan... Teoretski,nema greške,al u praksi ne ide nekad kako bi trebalo u teoriji. Ako su u sub ujut bili 13-14 ,do nedilje navečer bi trebali bit oko 18 cca.Nadam se da će ti upaliti pa da neće bit potrebe za ići ponovno,al u slučaju da bude,traži ipak da te malo pogleda vise. Ja sam išla svaki drugi ,treći dan.. ovisno o veličini folikula,i kad bi bili na cca 18 mm onda štoperica uvečer i dalje postupak. Koja vam je dijagnoza ? I jesi imala samo tu jednu folikulometriju ili?

----------


## luck

Da..i ja sam promislila da nema greske jer je u biti nedjelja pa me nemoze ni pogledati a folikul bi trebao vec dovoljno porasti za ovulaciju.. pila sam letrilan 2×1 od 2-6 dc. Rekao mi je 9dc prvu folikulometriju,valjda nije ni on ocekivao da ce vec tada biti 13-14mm
Ja imam PCOS,anovulacijske cikluse.spermiogram odlican. Doktor Poljak kaze da samo treba dobro stimulirati ovulaciju i nada se uspjehu..
Prosle godine sam imala 4 ciklusa stimulirana klomifenom,dva sa stopericom,dva bez. Jedna biokemijska u stimuliranom sa stopericom..to sam sve odradivala sa svojom ginekologicom..

----------


## 1latica

Luck, vjeruj dr. P, u pravim si rukama, sretno  :Smile: .
Cure, meni su na patologiji inzistirali da mi oni vade krv.. Htjela sam sa Križina ponit epruetu/dvije krvi, da me ne bockaju opet, al mi nisu dozvolili. Pa eto, možda da vi provjerite?!
Sretno svima od srca.

----------


## luck

Hvala latice ☺ vjerujem mu,samo prvi put je najteze

----------


## Stipka

Luck,sretno i javi se nakon. Držim fige da sve dobro prodje. Ako si nesigurna,traži da te pogleda prije postupka,to je tvoje pravo. Ja sam u to vrime kad bila na insemenacijama uvik tražila da me pogleda prije postupka da budem mirna da sve ok i iisto se znalo desit da se poklopi vikend i da se ide od oka,a ja sam protiv toga.. na kraju krajeva,plaćamo sve to,možeš tražit šta Oćeš heheh.. latice,,nemam pojma ovo za krv,tola je rekla da ona sve sredila preko vite odjednom. Zvat ću ovih dana pa ću vidit sta će reci.al ako su njoj tako,ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi i drugima.

----------


## luck

Hvala stipka! Koliko uopce sve to skupa traje?

----------


## Stipka

Brat bratu 20 sekundi hehe,al se ostaje malo ležati nakon postupka. nekad bi bila 20 ak min ,nekad po ure.

----------


## luck

Hehe,znam da je sam postupak jako kratkotrajan..mislim na sve ovo prije..pripremu uzorka..citala sam da u bolnici muz da uzorak pa te posalju na kavu pa se vratis..zato pitam da se znam pripremit

----------


## Stipka

Brzo ti to bude.. osim ako im uleti još šta,a uglavnom uleti. Moj bi donija od doma  uru prije (može se i tako),tipa u 9h i onda bi ja došla u 10 h. A sve u svemu,ako će tamo direktno davat " uzorak" hehe,računaj sveukupno oko 2 ure otprilike. Sve ovisi kakav će ima dan bit po pitanju gužve.Svi su ti tamo super,jedino šta ih umete jest upravo ta velika gužva pa nemaju vremena uvik za sve i svakog,al ja se izborim za sebe ,svoja pitanja,preglede i na svoju ruku i slično tome,jer inače ne bi bila mirna hehehe

----------


## luck

A to nam nisu rekli da moze od doma donijet pa necemo..ic cemo malo ranije nego su nam rekli da dodjemo pa kad god zavrsimo..hvala ti na info! U subotu je isto bila guzva kad sam dosla ali su sve brzo rijesili pa se nadam da ce i sutra

----------


## Stipka

Bit će to sve ok  :Smile:  :Smile:  a ovo od doma,može može. Al ako niste tako prethodno dogovorili,naravno da će tamo. Al eto,čisto da znaš ,zlu ne trebalo,ako bude neki drugi put trebalo ,da može i tako ako mu lakše i ako ste blizu jer se mora u roku od pola sata donit dolje. Još jednom sretno i javi se sa svojom pričom. Dr je super,sestre isto.. samo kažem,uvik gužva i kao na traci sve al šta ćeš ,to je tako.

----------


## luck

Obavili smo svoj prvi aih..proslo je sve dobro,nisam imala uzv prije,pitala sam,sestra mi je rekla da nema potrebe..to mi se nije svidjelo al imam bolove od sinoc pa sam sigurna da je ovulacija.. iza ostala lezati 20tak min,pozvali mm da mi pravi drustvo,dobila uputu i tjt. Sutra ponoviti gradivo sa muzicem.. Utrogestan vag 3×1 14 dana. 14 dan test,ako bude + nastaviti utrogestan..

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy,nisam još. Sutra ću zvati za četvrtak ili petak pa ću vidit šta će mi reci. Javim.. .. nadam se da će moći sve preko njih ići tako da ni ne treba odlazit po bolnici,tako je tola rekla.   luck, nisi nikako vise išla na uzv nakon 09og dana?


Može javi ako si zvala jer ja planiram sutra/prekosutra da vidim šta će mi reć i ako može jel moguće tipa odma oni tjedan iza nove. Jučer sam pokupila sve uputnice.

----------


## Stipka

Nek ti je sa srecom  :Smile:  čudno mi da te odbili za uzv,al ko šta  sam rekla,vjerovatno su imali dosta posla i onda ništa.. to se ni meni nikad nije svidjelo,šta uopće moram sama tražit,a kamoli da me odbili..grrr...hehe.. previše idu po sabloni i od oka,a mi definitivno nismo sve iste.... govorim iz vlastitog iskustva ,nekad bi mi folikuli rasli dosta brzo,pa usporili.nekad bi od početka sporo,nekad od početka do kraja brzo Itd..a to se nemoze znat ni vidit ako se redovito ne prati..... al dobro,šta je tu je. Bitno da ti osjetila da ovulaciju tu,mislim i mora bit obzirom na štopericu hehe.bit će to dobro  :Smile:  ponovi ti gradivo i lipo uzivaj.

----------


## luck

Hvala stipka! I ja se nadam da ce bit dobro..jos uvijek osjecam desni jajnik.. ako ne bude uspjesno sljedeci put trazim detaljnije pracenje..

----------


## Stipka

Da,tako bi i ja osjećala. I kad stane bolit, znaci jajašce je izašlo  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

> Može javi ako si zvala jer ja planiram sutra/prekosutra da vidim šta će mi reć i ako može jel moguće tipa odma oni tjedan iza nove. Jučer sam pokupila sve uputnice.


Ovo je broj koji sam ja zvala, +385915165840 - Ivana (Vita) i meni je stvarno bilo zgodno  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Aaaaa,super  :Smile: )) ja ujutro zovem,pa javim . Znaci ona ti je sve izvadila? I za patologiju i za sve?

----------


## Tola

Ona mi je sve izvadila,odnila uzorke i dostavila nalaze,ja sam jedino osobno morala uzorak krvi nosit na patologiju (to moraš sam a oni ti ionako poštom šalju nalaz)...meni super stvar i žao mi je što nisam otkrila i ranije

----------


## Stipka

Odlično,hvala ti puno puno  :Smile:  :grouphug:

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ovo je broj koji sam ja zvala, +385915165840 - Ivana (Vita) i meni je stvarno bilo zgodno


Puno ti hvala. Zvala sam i rekla je da nema problema, sve vade samo moram doć kod nekoga u St jer ne vade u udruzi nego po terenu tako da se dogovorim sa prijom da kod nje dođemo. Ugl da se javim kad budem tila i oni stižu. Samo treba sam odnit na patologiju uzorak šta izvade kako si i rekla. I dođe 90kn vađenje svega. Spasila si me sa ovom opcijom jer se toliko grozim bolnica, vađenja krvi i čekanja.
 Jel znaš od kad do kad primaju uzorke na patologiji?Na kojem je to katu?
P.S. Bilo je smišno jer sam joj ja rekla da sam dobila broj od poznanice a ona mene pita jel od Maje :D A ja kažem da ne znam reć jer sam dobila preko foruma :D

----------


## Stipka

Zvala mi prijateljica za sebe i da. Vadi sve doma,al patologiju se sam mora odnit. Cijena za jednu uputnicu je 80 kn,za dvi 90 kn. Eto cure,znaci može se u vite sve obavit odjednom. Ja ću nakon blagdana. Jupiiii

----------


## sanjka

> Obavili smo svoj prvi aih..proslo je sve dobro,nisam imala uzv prije,pitala sam,sestra mi je rekla da nema potrebe..to mi se nije svidjelo al imam bolove od sinoc pa sam sigurna da je ovulacija.. iza ostala lezati 20tak min,pozvali mm da mi pravi drustvo,dobila uputu i tjt. Sutra ponoviti gradivo sa muzicem.. Utrogestan vag 3×1 14 dana. 14 dan test,ako bude + nastaviti utrogestan..


Ja ne znam sto je njima svima pa rade aih bez uz!!!!
Nije to samo u Cita vec sve vise citam.

Cuj to "sestra rekla da nema potrebe".
Pa kako ona to ispred dr govori da nema potrebe.
Ako je to itko trebao reci to je dr i trebao je osobno doci i tebi kao pacijentu dati informaciju.

Zapravo nije trebao vec *morao* jer je to njegova duznost!!!!

Sretno luck!!

----------


## luck

> Ja ne znam sto je njima svima pa rade aih bez uz!!!!
> Nije to samo u Cita vec sve vise citam.
> 
> Cuj to "sestra rekla da nema potrebe".
> Pa kako ona to ispred dr govori da nema potrebe.
> Ako je to itko trebao reci to je dr i trebao je osobno doci i tebi kao pacijentu dati informaciju.
> 
> Zapravo nije trebao vec *morao* jer je to njegova duznost!!!!
> 
> Sretno luck!!


Hvala! Trebat ce mi sreca..Dok je doktor dosao ona me je vec pripremila  i samo sam mogla njega cekat za postupak..neznam zasto je bilo tako tesko jos jednom provjerit sto se dogadja sa folikulima obzirom da sam bila na samo jednoj folikulometriji..uopce nezz koliki su bili folikuli prije ovulacije..otisla sam iz bolnice zbog takvih stvari i sad mi se ovamo dogada isto..nisam vise pametna..

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala! Trebat ce mi sreca..Dok je doktor dosao ona me je vec pripremila  i samo sam mogla njega cekat za postupak..neznam zasto je bilo tako tesko jos jednom provjerit sto se dogadja sa folikulima obzirom da sam bila na samo jednoj folikulometriji..uopce nezz koliki su bili folikuli prije ovulacije..otisla sam iz bolnice zbog takvih stvari i sad mi se ovamo dogada isto..nisam vise pametna..


Po svi pravilima se treba napravit uz prije same inseminacije, reci stanje folikula i debljina endometrija kolika je.

Dr bi morao s tobom definirati i proci usmeno terapiju koju ces koristiti sa sestrom ponovis to ako ti je nesto nejasno i dobijes sve napismeno. 

Tako bi se moralo raditi al rijetko tko izgleda radi po pravilima struke i zato im pacijenti odlaze sve vise vani.

Nadam se da si odradila zadacu i s muzem doma  :Wink:

----------


## luck

> Po svi pravilima se treba napravit uz prije same inseminacije, reci stanje folikula i debljina endometrija kolika je.
> 
> Dr bi morao s tobom definirati i proci usmeno terapiju koju ces koristiti sa sestrom ponovis to ako ti je nesto nejasno i dobijes sve napismeno. 
> 
> Tako bi se moralo raditi al rijetko tko izgleda radi po pravilima struke i zato im pacijenti odlaze sve vise vani.
> 
> Nadam se da si odradila zadacu i s muzem doma


Naravno,rekli su nam da mozemo imat normalno odnose,samo neznam jel onda bolje utrogestan oralno ili vaginalno?!

----------


## Stipka

Oralno onda,a inače vaginalno.

----------


## luck

> Oralno onda,a inače vaginalno.


Hvala! Puno pomazes

----------


## Stipka

Nema na čemu ,znam kako je. Ako bilo šta tebas,slobodno se javi. Lakše je ovako s ekipom koja razumije nego sam  :grouphug:

----------


## Stipka

Sritan Božić svima cure i puno puno uspjeha u 2017. Ja sam odustala ovaj misec od postupka,tako mi se složilo,al sad iza blagdana idem obavit te imunološke i šta već i u prvom krećem  :Smile:  puno uspjeha svima od srca :grouphug:

----------


## Ivy1986

Sretan Bozic svima i puno srece u postupcima  :Kiss: 
Ja se narucila u Vite za cetvrtak pa da i to obavimo da Novu docekam u miru  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Sretan Bozic i blagoslovljena vam svima 2017. Nadam se i meni..jos 7 dana do testa,vec sam luudaa

----------


## Stipka

Luck,mos ti to i ranije. To oni tako napisun14 dana.. al već nakon 10ak ako si nestrpljiva,možeš probat s testom. Za novu,da dobiješ najbolji poklon

----------


## luck

Hehe,AKO sam nestrpljiva.. niisam uopce  :Smile: )) ma izdrzat cu ja to,ako me simptomi ne ubiju prije..a vec su poceli..oni sto mogu bit i jedno i drugo..

----------


## Stipka

Pitanje za sve u vezi utrogestana. Dala mi ga moja gin trenutno jer mi lutealna faza malo kraća pa u slučaju da se desi prirodno čudo,da budem pokrivena. Prvi put ovom zgodom su mi gaćice mokre odmkad ga koristim,koda sam obavila malu nuždu  :Laughing:  dosad to nikad nisam primjetila.. ima li ko iskustvo s tim?

----------


## luck

Ja ga koristim prvi put evo 8 dana..osim onog sto iscuri bijelo imam isti problem kao ti..non stop nosim dnevne,mijenjam gacice i trpim nekako..sve se mislim da je to normalno..?!

----------


## Stipka

A ne znam,dosad mi nije bilo tako hehe. A koristila sam ga vise puta. A valjda je ok kad nisam jedina hehe. Vidit ćemo oce se još ko javiti.

----------


## Stipka

> Sretan Bozic svima i puno srece u postupcima 
> Ja se narucila u Vite za cetvrtak pa da i to obavimo da Novu docekam u miru


Jesi vadila ??

----------


## luck

Jutro svima..malo sam u panici..danas mi je 10 dan od inseminacije,nocas sam spavala svega par sati sto je za mene neuobicajeno,u 05 jutros sam se dizala pi-pi sto je isto neuobicajeno..ovih dana sam imala tj temp oko 37.2 a jutros je 38.4.. bolovi u zdjelici cijelu noc.. jel mislite da je povezano sa trudnocom il? Prosle godine sam imala biokemijsku u ovo doba i isto sam imala temperaturu do 38,curenje nosa...nezz cime spustit temperaturu ako se unutra nesto dogada :O

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro svima..malo sam u panici..danas mi je 10 dan od inseminacije,nocas sam spavala svega par sati sto je za mene neuobicajeno,u 05 jutros sam se dizala pi-pi sto je isto neuobicajeno..ovih dana sam imala tj temp oko 37.2 a jutros je 38.4.. bolovi u zdjelici cijelu noc.. jel mislite da je povezano sa trudnocom il? Prosle godine sam imala biokemijsku u ovo doba i isto sam imala temperaturu do 38,curenje nosa...nezz cime spustit temperaturu ako se unutra nesto dogada :O


Temperaturu do 38 ne treba spustati al kod tebe je visa pa bi ja da sam na tvom mjestu popila paracetamol jer to smijes piti i da si trudna.
Jel koristis utrogestan ili bilo koji oblik progesterona??

----------


## Sybila

> Pitanje za sve u vezi utrogestana. Dala mi ga moja gin trenutno jer mi lutealna faza malo kraća pa u slučaju da se desi prirodno čudo,da budem pokrivena. Prvi put ovom zgodom su mi gaćice mokre odmkad ga koristim,koda sam obavila malu nuždu  dosad to nikad nisam primjetila.. ima li ko iskustvo s tim?


Da. Stalno  :Smile:  ja sam skuzila tehniku - drzim papir kad se dizem s wca jer bas onda iscuri. Tako je malo manje mokro  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> Temperaturu do 38 ne treba spustati al kod tebe je visa pa bi ja da sam na tvom mjestu popila paracetamol jer to smijes piti i da si trudna.
> Jel koristis utrogestan ili bilo koji oblik progesterona??


Hvala sanjka. Da,uzimam utrogestan 3×1

----------


## Ivy1986

> Jesi vadila ??


Jesam jucer. Izvadila je sve meni i dragome i odnila cak i na patologiju. Rekla je da inace ne nosi tamo ali da je neki dan odnila nekoj curi pa da ce i meni da se ne mucim. Svaka joj cast spasila me i bas simpa cura ta Ivana

----------


## Stipka

Ajme super. Ludilooo . Sljed tjedan ću i ja ,da se riješim toga  :Smile:  Luck ,haraju viroze i gripe..nije ni čudo šta te uvatilo,svi živi su u banani. Ko šta su cure rekle,paracetamol možeš..

----------


## Stipka

> Da. Stalno  ja sam skuzila tehniku - drzim papir kad se dizem s wca jer bas onda iscuri. Tako je malo manje mokro


Hahaha,sad mi je malo lakše. Znaci,imamo i tehniku. Fala Sybila  :grouphug:

----------


## luck

> Ajme super. Ludilooo . Sljed tjedan ću i ja ,da se riješim toga  Luck ,haraju viroze i gripe..nije ni čudo šta te uvatilo,svi živi su u banani. Ko šta su cure rekle,paracetamol možeš..


Oo znam..vjerovatno i je gripa jer me boli svaka kost i misic..samo se bojim ako je uspio AIH da ne bude los zavrsetak zbog ovog..al svejedno nemogu utjecat na to..sta bude bude

----------


## Stipka

Ne brini draga,ako se šta uhvatilo,tu je..meni su dvi trudne prije u gripi,u ranoj fazi trudnoce,i sve ok.

----------


## AMA

Sretna vam Nova, puno zdravlja i radost najveću vam želim!

----------


## Ivy1986

Sretna Nova svima a zelja je dobro poznata  :Kiss:

----------


## luck

Kod nas test negativan
Prestajem sa utricima,cekam M i opet u isti protokol...

----------


## Stipka

Draga zao mi je. Koji ti je dan danas?

----------


## luck

> Draga zao mi je. Koji ti je dan danas?


Hvala ti.. 26dc a 14dpo

----------


## Stipka

Šteta.. da je nešto,veći se tribalo pokazat. Bit će bolje drugi put. Samo hrabro naprid.  :grouphug:

----------


## luck

> Šteta.. da je nešto,veći se tribalo pokazat. Bit će bolje drugi put. Samo hrabro naprid.


Bit ce bit! Nema odustajanja dok ne vidimo + i bar jednog malog bebaca  :Wink:

----------


## Stipka

Naravno da će biti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ja izvadila jutros imunološke i to ,tako da sam i to sredila. Sad čekati nalaze 3-4 tjed.pa dalje ..E sad ovako,triba mi pomoć za prikicu moju. Pratila je ovulaciju,i bila joj je ima 11 dana... a kako ona nestrpljiva po prirodi,jutros išla vadit betu i sad zvala da nalaz bete 9 sta je ka malo.Ja mislim da je išla malo pa rano.. meni je uvik rečeno 14 dana najranije. Šta vi mislite cure?

----------


## luck

> Naravno da će biti  ja izvadila jutros imunološke i to ,tako da sam i to sredila. Sad čekati nalaze 3-4 tjed.pa dalje ..E sad ovako,triba mi pomoć za prikicu moju. Pratila je ovulaciju,i bila joj je ima 11 dana... a kako ona nestrpljiva po prirodi,jutros išla vadit betu i sad zvala da nalaz bete 9 sta je ka malo.Ja mislim da je išla malo pa rano.. meni je uvik rečeno 14 dana najranije. Šta vi mislite cure?


Mene nisu nikad slali vaditi imunoloske,jel to ides zbog nekog razloga ili?

To je mala beta ali moguce da je tek bilo gnijezdjenje pa da ni nemoze bit veca..neka priceka jos par dana pa nek ponovi..

----------


## Stipka

Jer već dugo ne dolazi do trudnoće,a ka sve ok. Pa postoji mogućnost da je nešto s imunološke strane,trombofilija i sl.. iako mi čudno malo da to ne šalju odma prije ikakvih postupaka jer ako u tom neki problem,za neku stvar sve šta se radi i pokušava.

----------


## Munkica

Meni je beta bila 2 pa je doktor rekao da ponovim test za 4 dana. U međuvremenu stigla vještica... nek je sretno priji

----------


## luck

> Jer već dugo ne dolazi do trudnoće,a ka sve ok. Pa postoji mogućnost da je nešto s imunološke strane,trombofilija i sl.. iako mi čudno malo da to ne šalju odma prije ikakvih postupaka jer ako u tom neki problem,za neku stvar sve šta se radi i pokušava.


Koliko je kod tebe to dugo? Da u pravu si,zasto ne ispitaju sve prije postupaka a ne da ispucas postupke pa tek onda ajmo vidit zasto neide..

----------


## Stipka

A par godina kućne radinosti,4aih,2 ivf.. i sad bi trebala na treći.

----------


## luck

> A par godina kućne radinosti,4aih,2 ivf.. i sad bi trebala na treći.


Nek ti bude treca sreca!!  :Wink:

----------


## Isadora

Drage cure, najprije da vam poželim puno sreće u postupcima!
Evo i ja samo što nisam krenula također kod dr. Šparca pa imam nekih pitanja koja nisam stigla pitati na prvom dogovoru. 
Koliko je potrebno izostajati s posla za vrijeme postupka? Mislim na cijele dane, jasno da na uzv možeš doći i na malo dužoj pauzi ako je kroz jutro.
Moja ja pretpostavka da ću morati svakako uzeti barem jedan slobodan dan na dan transfera. 
Što je s punkcijom, može li se ona obaviti npr. u popodnevnim satima i onda sutradan na posao?
Baš mi je ovaj postupak upao u nezgodan period na poslu, ali ne želim ga odgađati jer dugo čekam na njega. Radim uredski posao pa nije fizički naporan.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru!

----------


## Isadora

Također me zanima kakva su vam iskustva s bockanjem? Ja sam dobila Menopur. Nadam se da nije jako bolno i da nije prekomplicirano za nekog tko to prvi put radi.

----------


## Stipka

A nadam se hehe. Hvalaaa ti puno

----------


## luck

Moja soc ginekologica hoce da idem sutra vaditi betu.. sta vi mislite o tome?

----------


## Stipka

Isadora,bockanje je jednostavno i ne boli.. oko toga ne brini. Šta se tiče punkcije,taj dan teško posal jer bude ujutro.to je ipak zahvat,koji sam po sebi nije bolan jer se dobije koktelčić,al nakon toga zna bit onako malo neugodno i bar taj dan po meni ćeš svakako Morat Ostat doma. Transfer je bezobolan ,al bar taj dan miruj i lezi iako se preporuča par dana. Ultrazvuk i bockanje nece zahtjevat slobodne Dane jer to je sve 5 min hehe.Nadam se da sam pomogla. Ako te još šta zanima,slobodno pitaj.

----------


## Stipka

Luck,Odi ipak za svaki sl.,al po meni ,ne želim zvučat okrutno ,al ako test 14dpo negativan.. teško ista. Pogotovo šta većina testova reagira na male količine bete. Koji si radila?

----------


## luck

> Luck,Odi ipak za svaki sl.,al po meni ,ne želim zvučat okrutno ,al ako test 14dpo negativan.. teško ista. Pogotovo šta većina testova reagira na male količine bete. Koji si radila?


Ma znam sve nisam je mislila vadit..radila sam Clearblue digitalni.. nju sam zvala da mi zatvori bolovanje jer radim fizicki posa pa nisam nakon inseminacije isla na posa..a ona da vadim betu da testovi nisu pouzdani..

----------


## Stipka

Luck, jesi bila vadit? Javi nakon... držim fige da se desi čudo.

----------


## 1latica

Sretno cure svima u postupcima  :Smile: 
Luck, obavezno provjeri betu, testovi znaju pokazati minus, a beta da bude pozitivna.. pogledaj moj avatar, crta se jedva vidi, a dan iza testa beta je bila 400.
Isadora, bilo bi stvarno dobro na dan punkcije i ETa ostat doma. Iako ima cura tu na Rodi koje su išle na posao.
Imaš pravo na bolovanje, i iskoristi ga. Na poslu ti niko neće reći hvala zato što si došla raditi, no ako ti postupak ne uspije, sigurno ćeš promisliti, joj da sam barem dan odmorila. Sretno!

----------


## luck

Beta mi je 2,39..to sam i ocekivala al eto da doktorici bude srce na mistu..

----------


## Stipka

:grouphug:  bit će bolje.

----------


## Isadora

Cure hvala na odgovoru, tako sam i pretpostavila, da barem na dan punkcije i transfera treba mirovati. Tako ću i napraviti, a možda i još koji dan uzmem bolovanje. Bolovanje daje soc gin ili dr opće prakse? 
Luck žao mi je, želim ti više sreće drugi put!

----------


## luck

Hvala vam svima cure,divne ste!! Isadora,meni je bolovanje dala moja ginekologica ali A0 do bete..ako je beta + onda nastavi sa komplikacijama..sad cu uzeti malo godisnjeg pa opet bolovanje za sljedeci postupak jer radim posao na koji se tesko vracati par dana pa opet ici

----------


## Stipka

Luck,opet ideš na Aih?

----------


## luck

Da..3 AiH pa tek onda dalje ako ne uspije..

----------


## Isadora

Luck, puno sreće na 3. AIH-u! Mislim da ću za bolovanje tražiti dr. opće prakse A0 jer ako ne uspije postupak ne trebaju svi znati. Ovisno o tome kako ću se osjećati uzet ću minimalno dan, dva za punkciju i isto tako za transfer. Ako vidim da nisam baš za dolazak na posao uzet ću i više. Ali poznavajući sebe bit će mi bolje na poslu jer neću imati vremena za puno razmišljati o svemu. 
Gledala sam filmiće na YouTube o samodavanju injekcija pa mislim da sam spremna. Malo će mi biti nezgodno u wc-u na poslu davati si injekciju, ali nema veze, i to ćemo odraditi.

----------


## Isadora

Luck, ustvari sretan 2. AIH, vidjela sam u potpisu da je drugi po redu. Znači, najprije ćeš pokušati s 3 aih-a pa onda dalje. Nadam se da ti dalje neće trebati.

----------


## Stipka

Isadora nemaš straha. Ako sam se ja sama uspila bockat,onda može svatko :Laughing:  zbilja nije strašno. A za slobodne Dane vidit ćeš kako će ti bit.. al tih par ključnih  dana svakako miruj

----------


## luck

Hvala Isadora i tebi puno srece u postupku i da sto prije ugledamo +!!
Meni stigla vjestica danas tako da krecemo

----------


## Isadora

Luck i moja je isto danas stigla, sutra prva bockalica. Sad se trebam naručiti na prvi uzv na 5. dc, a onda će mi vjerojatno reći kad je sljedeći. Pretpostavljam da će to ići svaki drugi dan do štoperice. Jel tako nekako?
Stipka hvala ohrabrila si me, ja isto mislim da će to bockanje ići glatko. Nastojat ću svakako mirovati na dan punkcije i transfera.

----------


## Stipka

Je draga. Ide ti se svaki drugi dan u pravilu,iako naravno da ovisi o veličini folikula. 5-6 dan je prvi uzv,kako di,onda dalje ovisno o stanju,al uglavnom svaki drugi dan se većinom prati. Sritno s bockanjem, vidit ćeš da neće bit problema hehe

----------


## Isadora

Evo prva bockalica odrađena. I sutra ću kod sestre, a onda sama. Prvi uzv je 5. dc, to će biti zadnji (4.ti) dan stimulacije Menopurom. 
Čini mi se da je sestra rekla da na dan uzv ne primam stimulaciju, ali u tom trenutku se nisam snašla da ju odmah pitam kako to. Nadam se da nisam ja nešto krivo shvatila. Nisam imala sa sobom upute dr. pa je možda ona mislila da je stimulacija 3 dana, a možda ja nisam dobro shvatila što je ona rekla, bila je u žurbi. U svakom slučaju, opet sam tamo sutra pa ću je lijepo pitati.

----------


## Stipka

Vjerovatno je mislila da prije uzv nema stimulacije taj dan jer tek nakon uzv dr određuje terapiju za dalje ovisno o stanju. Poveća,smanji,nadoda još odredjene injekcije Itd.. ne brini.

----------


## Isadora

To znači da ću 'kasniti' taj dan s terapijom jer mi je uzv 2,5 sata nakon što bi trebala primiti terapiju. Ali ok, znaju što rade pa ću ih slušati.

----------


## 1latica

Isadora sretno s bockanjem... Na doznakama ti ne piše dijagnoza, i bolovanje ti na preporuku privatnog ginekologa otvara soc. gin. Barem meni dr opće prakse nije mogla dati bo.
Ne znam gdje si u postupku, al u Citu UZV uvijek ide prije nego se treba uzeti stimulacija. Sve šta ti nje jasno pitaj sestru ili ginekologa, pa i sto puta ako treba, nek je u žurbi, al objasniti mora.

----------


## MTV

Prije svega zelim uspjeh svima! Vec neko vrijeme vas pratim ali nikako da se uključim! Pa evo ukratko nakon neznam koliko ciljanih i 3 neuspješne inseminacije idemo u prvi postupak! Problem su moji pc jajnici koji naravno vode do anovulacijskih ciklusa. Danas mi je 3 dc i drugi bockanja! 3 dana bemfole i u pon 5 dc na ultrazvuk kod dr sparca da se vidi koja je situacija!

----------


## Isadora

Latice mislila sam da na doznakama piše šifra bolovanja, pa ako piše N97 ili N98 zna se što je. Zato bolje da je obično bolovanje A0 dok mi treba 1-2 dana u postupku.
Imaš pravo treba sestru sve ispitati, danas me malo uhvatio strah pa se nisam najbolje snašla, ali sutra ću je zamoliti da mi uzv premjesti prije stimulacije.

----------


## Isadora

Kod dr. Šparca sam u postupku.

----------


## Stipka

Isadora bit će sve ok,ne brini.. stavis uzv malo ranije i bit će sve ok. Pretpostavljam da sparac radi isto ko kad bia u cita,tako da iza uzv ide  daljnja terapija. Luce superrr,želim svima sreću i pluseve. I savjet iz osobnog iskustva,ne radite testove barem 6 dana iza zadnje injekcije hcg-a jer ja bi do tog dana uvijek imala +,pa posli jedan veliki minus... teško je izdrzat,al potrudite se hehe.

----------


## Isadora

Stipka evo uzv mi je pomaknut prije stimulacije i bit će sve ok. Hvala za savjet za test, inače nisam ljubitelj testova, samo me deprimiraju. Radim test jedino ako je kašnjenje dulje od 1-2 dana. Injekcije hcg-a idu nakon transfera?
MTV drago mi je da si nam se pridružila i sretno nam bilo! Jedan dan si ispred mene, ali pratimo se.

----------


## Stipka

Je draga,ide ti na dan transfera prva i 5 dana nakon druga injekcija.

----------


## MTV

Hvala Isadora! Bila sam na ultrazvuk danas! Folikula ima solidno,po 7-8 na svaki jajnik veličine 8-10 mm. Dao mi je jos dva dana bemfolu 150 pa u srijedu opet ultrazvuk i ako bude potrebe povećat ce mi terapiju. Kaže da nece odmah da ne dođe  do hiperstimulacije!

----------


## luca30

Cure...meni danas 6 dana od transfera, jucer je bila injekcija..i nista ne osjecam..nikakve simptome..prvih 4 dana sam osjecala probadanje u jajnicima..

----------


## Stipka

MTV,super.. bit će jajašaca hehe. Izvještavaj dalje. Luce, to ništa ne znaci.. ne brini. Probadanje jajnika je normalno nakon punkcije, imaš sreću pa ne osjećaš vise.. znaci da si dobro prošla nakon sveg tog hehe. Još koji dan i znat ćeš rezultat. Oćeš čekat bas 14 dan ili ćeš prije obzirom na blastociste?

----------


## sanjka

> Cure...meni danas 6 dana od transfera, jucer je bila injekcija..i nista ne osjecam..nikakve simptome..prvih 4 dana sam osjecala probadanje u jajnicima..


Cisto da znas posto si jucer dobila injekciju nemoj raditi test 6-7 dana od toga. To je bio 5 dnt jucer.
U ovom slucaju najpouzdanije je betu vaditi 13 ili 14 dan.
Mozda mozda 12 dnt al sve ovisi koliko jedinica si primila.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Stipka

1500 jedinica se prima u Citaa,i to ispari kažu za 5-6 dana.. s tim da je meni i latici 6 dan bia test pozitiv,pa sutra ništa,. Znaci najranije 12 dan nakon trAnsfera. Neke se očiste i prije,al eto..nas dvi smo imale takvo iskustvo,i stoga bolje počekat do tad

----------


## sanjka

> 1500 jedinica se prima u Citaa,i to ispari kažu za 5-6 dana.. s tim da je meni i latici 6 dan bia test pozitiv,pa sutra ništa,. Znaci najranije 12 dan nakon trAnsfera. Neke se očiste i prije,al eto..nas dvi smo imale takvo iskustvo,i stoga bolje počekat do tad


Znam za laticu da joj se to dogodilo....zato i govorim sto tocno da napravi.
Neka sama odluci dal ci ici na 12 dnt vaditi betu.
Ja osobno ne bi....sto je sigurno sigurno je.

----------


## Stipka

A ja sam uvik išla tako 12-13 dan.. i uvik je pokazalo onako kako je tj točno. Prvi put biokemijska.. drugi ,treći put nula..znaci 7 dana nakon injekcije. neke cure dr šalje i prije ako ih boli,ili ako postoji blagi hiper i slično.. već 3-4 dana nakon injekcije ii vodi se dobivenim rezultatom kao točnim. Al ni ja svakako nebi prije 12og dana jer osobno ne smatram rezultat mjerodavnim.

----------


## Stipka

Ja krećem u svoj treći postupak za koji dan,držite mi fige  :grouphug:

----------


## sanjka

Sretno stipika...

Znam da je željkica cekala a jos ih je i zvala al su joj rekli da se strpi.....al kod željkice je bila druga situacija al svejedno.

----------


## Stipka

Hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## luca30

Dr.poljak je rekao da vadim betu pon ili utorak..pa cu tako i napraviti..
Kad sam isla na inseminacije te bete su me dotukle

----------


## Isadora

MTV kod mene nije tako brojno stanje, kod mene je po 3-4 folikula od 10-11 mm na svakom jajniku. Ali dobro, bitno da barem jedna js bude dobitna! I ja sam dobila dodatno Bemfolu 150.
Luce sretno, ne brini, ne bi ni trebala osjećati neke posebne simptome u samom početku. 
Stipka držim palčeve da bude sretno ovaj put!

----------


## 1latica

Večer cure..
Stipka dobro si napisala, betu ili test tek 7.dan od štoperice. Možete zamisliti kako mi je bilo danas +, sutra -. Užas!
Tebi nek bude treća sreća!
Luce, sretno s betom,držim fige.
MTV i Isadora samo hrabro, dovoljan je jedan embrij ako je onaj "dobitni".
Sretno i jednoj i drugoj  :Smile: 
Željkice nema odavno, javi se da čujemo kako si.
Mi danas 19+5, guramo pomalo.

----------


## MTV

Hvala cure na podršci! 
Tako je Isadora, kako i Latica kaže bitna je ona dobitna,kako ja volim reć da se napokon zaljube!
Luce i tebi svu sreću želim i da bude plusić  :Smile: 
Stipka neznam koji je postupak po redu promaklo mi je ali isto tako želim ti uspjeh jednako jako kao i sebi!

----------


## sanjka

> Cisto da znas posto si jucer dobila injekciju nemoj raditi test 6-7 dana od toga. To je bio 5 dnt jucer.
> U ovom slucaju najpouzdanije je betu vaditi 13 ili 14 dan.
> Mozda mozda 12 dnt al sve ovisi koliko jedinica si primila.
> 
> Sretno!!!


Isto to sam vec napisala ovdje!!!!

----------


## željkica

Latice tu sam pratim redovito al ne pisem,nadam se da cu uskoro.Ti vec na pola puta kako vrime leti!Vidim da ima dosta novih cura i da je tema aktivna,naravno sretno svima!

----------


## Stipka

Hvala svima na Lipim željama drage žene. Izvjestavat ću sve.. potpisujem cure,važna je jedna ali vrijedna. Ne valja se opterećivat brojem. Pišite i dalje sveee

----------


## Ivy1986

Dok cekam nalaze da vas pozdravim i zazelim srecu. Vidim da nas ima puno kod Š,nadam se da cemo mu dignit prosjek uspjeha  :Wink: 
Pratim vas i dalje i javim kad nalazi stignu krajem miseca a do tad nemam sta prijavit osim da piskim trakice i nadam se da ce se ukazat O ali s mojim "kratkim" ciklusima imam sta i piskit :D

----------


## Tola

Nije me neko vrijeme bilo,malo sam odmarala od svega...Ivy,nadam se da si u međuvremenu bezbolno riješila sve sa ovim pretragama  :Smile:  ja sam isto kod doktora Š. i krećemo u drugi IVF kroz 10-ak dana...

----------


## Maci

Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim..pratim vas duze vrijeme...dugo sam pacijentica dr.Sparca..od prvog odlaska u gin.pa do danas....uglavnom sada 3 god. borbe, svi nalazi uredu osim tsh i antitijela (sad je tsh pod kontrolom)..nakon godinu (pocetkom 2015) radjena histeroskopija koja je bila bolna (ne pomaze ni jedan koktelic), ali kratko traje..2 mj nakon toga trudnoca (nisu znali je li vanmatericna ili biokemijska) koja nije bila uspjesna, skoro 2 mj. je trajala ta agonija krvarenja, cekanja padanja beta i bolova..onda u 10 mj hsg(koji nije bolio, vise nelagodan) pa u 12 mj. prvi aih, neuspjesan..(klomifen, 2 ili 3 folikula, spermiogram bio los po prvi put..uvijek je bio normo)...onda pauza..pa proba sa cajevima...pa proba sa fertility pro life...pa prosli mj drugi aih (klomifen,stanjio malo endometrij, 1 folikul, ostala cista od zutog tijela od prosle ovulacije pa je to sigurno utjecalo da bude samo 1 folikul)..sad planiramo drugi aih ( femara, jos gora reakcija od klomifena, 1 folikul 16mm, endometrij 6mm)..dok planira za ovu sub insem..a najradije bi odustala od toga..malo pauzirala pa krenila na ivf...je li ima netko da mu je bio uspjesan ivf u sparca...ima li netko da je isao u kbc split i kod kojeg doktora? Kakva je dr.Marusic? Je li punkcija kod dr.sparca boli?

----------


## Maci

..i jos nesto meni je amh visok..ali nemam policisticne jajnike i imam redovne ovulacije

----------


## Stipka

Maci,sparac radi sve isto ko u cita,pa ti mogu rec iz iskustva da punkcija nije ništa strašno. Ja je čak nisam ni osjetila..neke cure da,vrlo malo..jer se dobije za bolove,i koktel koji te onako pomalo omami pa se većina ni ne sica sveg tog hehe. Nema straha... šta se tiče insemenacije,u mom sl je to bilo gubljenje vrimena.. a za dr Marušić sam čula sve naj naj, da je krasna žena i krasna dr..samo u bolnici ,bar kako pričaju, nema vikenda Itd..a u postupku je to vrlo vrlo važno. Meni se vise puta potrefilo da vikendi bili ključni. Sad,jel istina ili ne da ne rade vikende,ne znam..al sam tako čula price.

----------


## sunny83

Maci, ja vec imam bebu iz IVF-a u KBC-u i sad krecemo u borbu za drugu bebicu, sve kod dr. Marusic. Zena je stvarno predivna, strucna i pristupacna. Ne znam koliko se toga promijenilo u zadnje 3 godine od kada sam bila na zadnjem postupku, ali meni je punkcija  bila u subotu, a i jedna folikulometrija koju  je odradio dr. Budimir.
Jedino sto mi se nije svidalo je sto transfer nisu radili uz pomoc UZV, nego "na slipo"

----------


## mexicana

Cure, molim vas gdje se tocno u Splitu nosi uzorak za spermiogram?

----------


## luca30

Cula sam sve najbolje o dr.Marušić, i  sad mi je jedna prija kod nje zatrudnila iz drugog pokušaja Ivf-ICSI (dijagnoza- los spermiogram), a druga kolegica sa posla iz prve u dr.Poljaka (dijagnoza - idiopatska neplodnost). Meni danas 9. dan od tranfera i pomalo osjecam jajnike kao prije pms-a.
Maci: meni su isto inseminacije bile gubljenje vremena i dr.poljak isto daje male sanse jer smatra da je to kao i prirodno. Meni uz uredne nalaze nisu 3 inseminacije uspjele.

----------


## luck

Sretno stipka! :grouphug:

----------


## Stipka

Faaalaaaa  :grouphug:

----------


## Ivy1986

> Nije me neko vrijeme bilo,malo sam odmarala od svega...Ivy,nadam se da si u međuvremenu bezbolno riješila sve sa ovim pretragama  ja sam isto kod doktora Š. i krećemo u drugi IVF kroz 10-ak dana...


Jesam bez problema kad mi je dosla i sve odjednom izvadila. Ti si moj spasitelj :Kiss: 
Zelim ti puno srece u ovom postupku i da bude zadnji  :Kiss:

----------


## Stipka

> Cure, molim vas gdje se tocno u Splitu nosi uzorak za spermiogram?


Imaš u bolnici di potpomognuta i privatno u cita.. mi nismo imali dobro iskustvo sa bolnicom po tom pitanju,tako da ti je moj savjet u cita ,nalaz brzo gotov i mirna si.

----------


## mexicana

Znaci u Cita... Hvala na odgovoru. Znate li koja je cijena?

----------


## mexicana

Tek sam se pridruzila forumu, mogla sam prvo i pozdraviti sve cure i poželjeti da nam se svima ostvari ono što želimo.  :Wink:  Ugl., ja i M pokusavamo napraviti bebicu već godinu dana. Bila sam na pregledu i na prvi pogled sve je oke. Dao mi je uputnice za hormone, briseve i spermiogram i spermokulturu. Imamo oboje 30 godina. Moj prvi problem je sto skoro meni cijeli mjesec nešto "curka", nije mjesecnica, vec kao smeđe i to se sve desava nakon ovulacije. Ocito da je nesto hormonski. Evo sad ovaj mjesec, zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 3.1., jucer pitam ginekologa, da li su mi sada plodni dani (jer ja ih nikad ne osjecam), on mi kaze, ovulacija je bila prije 3 dana. Znaci, to je 7.dan ciklusa. Sve nesto zbrckano. :/ Jutros sam odnjela briseve i sada bi trebali napraviti spermiogram i moje hormone kad dobijem slijedecu menstruaciju. Kod mene i nije neka panika, ali M je odmah pesimistican, pa moram sada bodriti i sebe i njega da cemo jednom doci do cilja.

----------


## garava13

Cure, dali se itko ikada javi na broj 551 211, zovem za naručiti se cijelo jutro, malo zauzeto, pa se onda opet nitko ne javlja. Nije mi jasno, kako da se naručim?!

----------


## Maci

hvala vam cure na odgovoru..sad mi je odmah malo lakse..otkazala sam ovu insem.,mislim da je bolje tako..nego ja se ponadala jer je mojoj prijat.  insem. iz prve uspjela kod dr.sparca ....a kontam ako sam prezivjela histeroskopiju onda cu i tu punkciju  :Smile: ....mislim da cu prvo probati kod dr.marusic (znam da se privatno krecu cijene od 5.000 kn do  12.000kn) ..kod nje sam bila prosle godine samo na konzultacijima, bila je super u razgovoru..jedino malo me zabrinilo kad mi je rekla da bi mi onda dala kortikosteroide jer imam hashimoto ako bi isla na potpomognutu, pa ne znam bili bas na to pristala to me je strah uzimati...je li potrebno napraviti neke pretrage prije ivfa (imunoloske, markere i sl.)?

----------


## Maci

sretno svima ..zelim da nam u novoj godini bude puno beba :D

----------


## željkica

Maci trebas napravit briseve,krv za hepatitis,da i markere,mislim da je to to koliko mi je ostalo u sijecanju.sigurno ce me cure nadopunit. :Smile:

----------


## MTV

Tola sretno ja se isto toplo nadam da cemo podignut prosjek Šparcu!
Maci sretno na koga god se odlučiš da vodi postupak. Od nalaza ti treba krvna grupa i rh faktor,brisevi i markeri hepatitis i hiv za oboje! Ja isto imam hashimoto i ne pijem nikakve kortikosteroide. Bila sam također kod dr. Marušić prije neke dvi godine i uputila me na hsg i dva puta su mi ga u dva dana radili zbog njihove greške ( prve slike su kao bile mutne,a sam proces da ne spominjem) i ustanovili da su jajovodi neprohodni,nakon cega sam prešla kod Šparca di se ispostavilo da su skroz prohodni. Tako da ja čisto zbog toga imam odbojnost od naše bolnice.

----------


## Stipka

Ja mislim oko 300-400 kn. Nisam sigurna. Al tako nešto sigurno je.

----------


## Stipka

Ovo je bia odg za mexicanu hehe. Uglavnom,nas su u bolnici proglasili neplodnima na osnov spermiograma,a moj muž ima nalaz ne za 5 nego za 10.. sto se dokazalo 3 dana nakon te traume u bolnici na ponovljenom nalazu u cita.i šta važnije, u oba postupka do sad di nije bilo ama nikakvih problema s tim.. i tako će bit i sad za treći. Hehe. MACI, koliko znam po pričama ,u bolnici ti odma traže testove za imunologiju i trombofiliju a to se čeka cca misec dana. Bar su moju poznanicu odma na to poslali prije prvog postupka,tako da imaj i to na umu i provjeri. Ja nakon našeg iskustva zaobilazim bolnicu u širokom luka,ne mora znacit nužno ništa loše,al nas su lipo istraumatizirali nepotrebno.

----------


## sunny83

Ja isto imam hashimoto i nisam koristila nikakve kortikosteroide, a sto se tice nalaza spermigrama   isto smo imali velika odstupanja, tj u KBC puno losiji nego u Cita, al na kraju je treci nalaz u VV bio isti kao u KBC-u (vec sam i pisala o tome na ovoj temi).
Testovi za trombofiliju se rade odmah samo ako ima genetskih predispozicija

----------


## Stipka

A ne znam.. ovu moju je odma poslala,a nije bilo predispozicija već kao ajd provjeri prije nego krenemo. Šta u jednu ruku i bolje. Šta se tiče spremio,može varirat i nije uvik isti..al eto,u nasem sl je u svim navratima bio vise nego dobar a u bolnici,ko šta sam rekla potpuna neplodnost šta definitivno nije točno jer nije moga tri dana nakon toga bit ludilo nit se mogla desit trudnoća da je tako a bila je. iako neuspjela al to sad nije važno. U bolnici je bilo 0,4 % pokretnih.. znaci nula..tri dana nakon,u cita 80 % pokrentnih,i brojnost ogromna.. uspjela oplodnja odma iza tog ,Tako da kod nas očito,greška KBC-a. Nakon tog nalaza u cita ,tri dana iza smo išli u salusaa,podudara se s onim u cita,77% pokretnih. Nikad u aih postupcima i dva ivf nije bilo s tim problema. Mi eto,loše iskustvo s njima,moja pretpostavka je da zbog gužve nisu stigli na vrime obradit i normalno da crkli heheh.

----------


## Stipka

I od ovih spremio analiza,zaboravih najbitnije  :Trči: hehe . Došle stvari jut, i sutra krećem s boc boc

----------


## sanjka

> Tek sam se pridruzila forumu, mogla sam prvo i pozdraviti sve cure i poželjeti da nam se svima ostvari ono što želimo.  Ugl., ja i M pokusavamo napraviti bebicu već godinu dana. Bila sam na pregledu i na prvi pogled sve je oke. Dao mi je uputnice za hormone, briseve i spermiogram i spermokulturu. Imamo oboje 30 godina. Moj prvi problem je sto skoro meni cijeli mjesec nešto "curka", nije mjesecnica, vec kao smeđe i to se sve desava nakon ovulacije. Ocito da je nesto hormonski. Evo sad ovaj mjesec, zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 3.1., jucer pitam ginekologa, da li su mi sada plodni dani (jer ja ih nikad ne osjecam), on mi kaze, ovulacija je bila prije 3 dana. Znaci, to je 7.dan ciklusa. Sve nesto zbrckano. :/ Jutros sam odnjela briseve i sada bi trebali napraviti spermiogram i moje hormone kad dobijem slijedecu menstruaciju. Kod mene i nije neka panika, ali M je odmah pesimistican, pa moram sada bodriti i sebe i njega da cemo jednom doci do cilja.


*mexicana* vjerojatno ce ti dr dati mjesec dva da pijes kontracepciju da se sprijeci lucenje gonadotropina jer je se sve zbrckalo.
Ovulacija na 3, 4 dc to dokazuje.
A i da se smanji to smedjarenje sto imas kroz ciklus.

----------


## luca30

sretnooo stipka  :Smile:   Dali je neko od vas mjerio temperaturu iza postupka???

----------


## Stipka

Hvala draga ,i tebi. Nema ti smisla mirit,jer čim si na utrogestanu bit će povišena malo..to vridi za prirodni Đir,al za nas,nema koristi.

----------


## luca30

Ma ja glupaca mjerila, jucer 37 a danas 36,6...Bila sam bas normalna ovih dana, al ova jos tri dana do bete nikako nisam normalna! Dali ti pocinjes sa gonalima ili??

----------


## Stipka

Zanemari ta mirenja,to nema nikakve veze.. držim fige za veliku betu. Hehe. A ja,da.. s gonalima

----------


## luca30

dali si dosad imala zamrznutih?? A oce li te dr.poljak slati na imunoloske pretrage?

----------


## mexicana

Sanjka, nadam se da je to... Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:  Samo jos da pitam, spermiogram se nosi na Firule, tamo u novo rodiliste?

----------


## Stipka

> dali si dosad imala zamrznutih?? A oce li te dr.poljak slati na imunoloske pretrage?


Jesam jesam. Imala sam oba puta zamrznutih.A imunološke sam izvadila neki dan. Nalazi valjda krajem miseca ili početkom drugog će bit gotovi.

----------


## Stipka

> Sanjka, nadam se da je to... Hvala na odgovoru.  Samo jos da pitam, spermiogram se nosi na Firule, tamo u novo rodiliste?


Mi smo ga nosili tamo,ukoliko se nije šta prominilu u međuvremenu al mislim da nije.

----------


## luca30

A tko ti je dao uputnice(tvoj ginekolog ili dr.poljak ), i di se mogu izvaditi? Znaci iza tebe dva ivf i plus zamrznuti?

----------


## Stipka

Ja tražila u svog ginica i lipo izvadila. da,Dva postupka  ;znaci dva transfera odma iza postupaka i još 4 puta fet.. sveukupno 6

----------


## Stipka

Imaš par str unazad br od Ivane iz vite,vise cura je nju zvalo ,80 kn uputnica,svaka sljedeca 10 kn plus.. platila sam 90kn. U minut izvadila,ona dodje doma.. bez odlaska i čekanja po bolnicama i sveg šta s tim ide.

----------


## luca30

Stipka.zelim ti srecu u ovom postupku.Cudno mi je da nas te nalaze ne traze prije..a posebno poslije toliko postupaka.Ocito nas svakako ceka ivf..

----------


## Stipka

pa da. Vrlo čudno... .. al eto,ja napravila i rekla mu.. pa sad,vidit ćemo oce s tim bit sve ok. Taman nekako do transfera će valjda bit gotovi nalazi pa ćemo vidit da li treba šta poduzet oko tog.. heparin ću svakako uzimat nakon transfera.

----------


## Maci

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima...mislila sam slijedeci tjedan se narucit pa izvadit sve sto treba krajem prvog mjeseca...taman da odmorim jedan ciklus..jer sam zadnja dva korstila klomifen pa femaru...vidjeti cemo sta Bog da..vjerujem da ce biti sve dobro..nekima je jednostavno put duzi do cilja...

----------


## MTV

Evo cure bila sam jucer na zadnji ultrazvuk u ponedjeljak je punkcija. Znaci 5 dana bemfolu 150, 4 dana bemfolu 225 plus cetrotide jucer i danas i večeras ide štoperica. Jučerašnje stanje folikula je bilo nekih 8 od po 16 mm i endometrij 7 mm! Nadam se uspjehu jer jos ne mogu shvatit sto je potrebno za njega  :Rolling Eyes: 
Stipka sretno jos jednom! I kako ide to sa zamrznutim dr nije nista spominjao u vezi toga!

----------


## MTV

Ja sam radila nalaze za trombofiliju jer zbog toga kako sam shvatila postoji rizik od ranog pobačaja pa kao preventive radi jer ipak ode puno novaca!

----------


## Stipka

Znaci transferirat će ti najvj dva embrija sad,tako obično bude u većini slučajeva..,i ako ih bude vise,a po stanju folikula oce sigurno, to šta ostane se zamrzne i posli kad budeš tila ,nakon svoje ovulacije prirodne ideš na transfer tih zamrznutih..znaci nema postupka,nema lijekova,.nema ničeg.. samo se prati kad će tvoja ovulacija i dogovori se dan transfera nakon nje.

----------


## MTV

Aha tako znači. Pa to je opet dobro. Samo povećava vjerojatnost uspjeha

----------


## luck

MTV sretno sutra! Ja sam jutros bila na fm,9dc,endometrij 9mm,desno vodeci folikul 18mm..vise manjih na oba jajnika,kaze doktor dobra reakcija..veceras stoperica,inseminacija u utorak ujutro..

----------


## Stipka

Luck koju terapiju ono koristiš,skroz sam se pogubila heheh.. sretno svima od srca!!!!

----------


## luck

> Luck koju terapiju ono koristiš,skroz sam se pogubila heheh.. sretno svima od srca!!!!


Letrilan 2,5 mg 2×1 od 2-6 dc 
Stoperica mi je Ovitrelle

----------


## Isadora

Stipka puno sreće u novom postupku!
MTV sretno sutra i javi dojmove!  Ja sam na redu u utorak na punkciji. Imamo 7 folikula solidne veličine. Nisam radila nalaze za trombofiliju na svoju ruku pa kako bude. 
Luck sretno na inseminaciji!

----------


## Stipka

Luck,ta je i meni  bila za vrime insemenacija samo ja sam pila 3put 1.. MTV i Isadora,super za folikule i sretno svimaaa još jednom.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  šta se tiče testova za trombofiliju,preporucam jer ako mi se sad pokaže da nešto s tim ne štima,a dva put sam išla u postupak bez provjere ,ovaj treći ću znat šta je s Tim hehe, poludit ću sama na sebe hehe. Bolje Napravit sve šta se može pa bit miran

----------


## luck

Hvala Isadora,sretno i tebi! Sretno stipka, zelim da nalazi budu uredni!

----------


## luca30

Stipa...Ja cu isto morati izvaditi dodatne pretrage ako mi ne uspije ovaj ivf...Al ocito ima razlog zasto nas ne salju na to (vjerojatno misle da opet samo mozemo zatrudnjeti uz ivf)....ja nisam nikad imala pobacaj al nisam nikad ni bila trudna..a vec 4 godine borbe...
MTV: Meni su ti vratili samo jedan (blastocista) jer imam 30 godina i bio je izvsrne kvalitete i nisu mi htjeli riskirati sa dva.Sretnooo...
Luck i tebi i Isadori sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## MTV

Luce vjerojatno ce i meni jedan,meni je 28,ali nemam ja nista ni protiv dva  :Wink: 
Hvala luck i Isadora,sretno također! Javim dojmove naravno! Mislim da ce bit odmah sa stola hehe  :Grin:

----------


## MTV

Kad je tebi betu za vadit? Držim fige za veliku

----------


## luca30

Sutra mi je vadenje bete..kao 12.dan..al mislim da cu sacekat srijedu ..

----------


## Stipka

> Stipa...Ja cu isto morati izvaditi dodatne pretrage ako mi ne uspije ovaj ivf...Al ocito ima razlog zasto nas ne salju na to (vjerojatno misle da opet samo mozemo zatrudnjeti uz ivf)....ja nisam nikad imala pobacaj al nisam nikad ni bila trudna..a vec 4 godine borbe...
> MTV: Meni su ti vratili samo jedan (blastocista) jer imam 30 godina i bio je izvsrne kvalitete i nisu mi htjeli riskirati sa dva.Sretnooo...
> Luck i tebi i Isadori sretnooo


Ja sam imala u prvom postupku biokemijsku i posli ništa vise.. ne znam ni ja zašto to svi odma ne  pošalju da se napravi,sekund posla.. nego čekaju pobačaje,kiretaže, niz neuspjelih postupaka i onda se site Poslat.. aaa,mogla bi izvadit imunologiju i trombofiliju.. ja sam u početku bila neupućena i nisam imala pojma uopće ni šta se sve može istražit nit ista..al da mi je Vratit vrime,napravila bi odma isti sekund.. mislim,ne mora uopće u tom bit stvar i možda i nije..al šta ako je ?! Kužiš..a očito kod svake od nas postoji neka kvaka,jer da nije ne bi smo ni bile di jesmo.

----------


## Stipka

A šta se tiče bete,možeš draga sutra ,bez panike.. daj Boze da bude fina brojčica hehe..a ako nije upalilo,bolje da znaš odma nego da otežes s terapijom i svim tim. Meni je u tom "poluuspjesnom" postupku pokazalo već 09ti dan.. samo,drugo je šta nije raslo kako treba i završilo neslavno.

----------


## sanjka

> Sutra mi je vadenje bete..kao 12.dan..al mislim da cu sacekat srijedu ..


Kad ti je dr preporucio da vadis betu s obzirom da si 
primila injekciju 5 dnt??
Ako ti je rekao 12 dnt onda slusaj njega pa izvadi 
da znas na cemu si.

----------


## Stipka

Injekcija može pokazat minimalne količine bete..a ako je trudnoća,bit će Beta punoomveca od ostataka injekcije.. iako,7 dana nakon je sigurno otislo

----------


## maca papucarica

Stipka, pogledaj ovaj cjenik http://www.synlab.hr/cjenik/vanjske-pretrage-cjenik/, usporedi sa pretragama koje si ti radila pa će ti biti jasan dio razloga zašto se imunološke pretrage ne rade rutinski.
Drugi dio je vjerojatno taj što je taj dio još uvijek premalo istražen, nalazi daleko od jednoznačnog, pa je jedino "rješenje" dati niskomolekularni heparin, eventualno metilfolat, što opet zavisi od liječnika i njegovog tumačenja. Dakle, siva zona.

----------


## Stipka

Draga,ja sam sve to napravila za 0 kn priko uputnica.. zašto plaćamo zdrastveno ako ga bar u ovim situac.nemozemo iskoristit.. hehe.. a znam da dio sveg tog debeeelaaa siva zona,al bila je jedna cura na forumu,koja je izgubila Dite na samom kraju i obdukcija je pokazala da razlog tome trombofilija tj manifestira se u obliku neprokrvljenosti posteljice u trudnoći i beba je ostala bez hrane i kisika.. a zašto,jer žena ima trombofiliju koju je nazaaalost otkrila nakon šta izgubila Dite pred porod..fala Bogu,posli tog je bila na terapiji i rodila živo i zdravo Dite.. zašto da se to desi još kome iz tih razloga,bilo u ranoj fazi bilo na kraju ko toj curi.. ja samo ocu reci,borite se sama za sebe jer nitko drugi neće na taj način!,

----------


## Stipka

Naravno da bi bilo besmisleno svaku ženu na to slat.. al ocu rec,mi smo svi ode jer očito ne ide.. iz ovog il onog razloga..a možda je bas taj naj zbog kojeg ne ide..i onda samo fali,nakon sve muke i truda,žrtve, i sveg šta ovi postupci nose...da kad se kooonacno ostvari trudnoća,propadne radi par euprueta krvi i ne uzimanja heparina li čega već..a bilo je nažalost puno takvih sl.

----------


## luca30

Stipka, kako ne zivim u Splitu pitala bih svoje ginekologice da mi da uputnice, pa ako nije problem da mi napises koje si sve pretrage izvadila. Dali ti je dr.poljak komentirao ista u svezi toga.. Ja sam isto citala bas da nema bas dokaza povezanosti o imunoloskim pretragama i zacecu.,,nego tek salju na pretrage ako dode do spontanog.   Meni je danas 12 dt...al kako radim danas prvu ne stignem izvaditi betu (jer moram u drugi grad), pa cu ujutro otici..Nekako me strah i vidjeti rezultat...boli me vec par dana maternica i i jajnici , kao da cu svaki tren dobiti pms.

----------


## Stipka

Luce,iskreno se nadam da ti neće ni ni trebati i da će Beta biti pozitivna ,navijaaaaam!! Na poslu sam pa ne znam napamet. Ima toga more.... Jel ti dao dr kad si krenula onaj popis s pretragama na papiru?? Puno cura misli isto ko i ja,u čekaonici se svašta čuje hehe. Samo eto, neke će šutit neke će tražit sve to,a većina misli isto..zašto ne Napravit ako se već može,nego cekat ...a to šta te boli,sve ti je to isto..meni je uvik bilo tako,i taj put kad bila trudnoća i sve ostalo šta ne. To NEK te ne brine.

----------


## Stipka

Meni ti je jedino osjećaj bia ka da se nešto desilo..i nije me privarija. A šta se tiče simptoma,uvik sve isto :Joggler:

----------


## MTV

Evo cure uspješno odrađena punkcija,nije bilo nista strašno. Dvije injekcije za bolove i kao da nista nije bilo. 10- ak min posla i gotovo. Nisam se puno ni zadržavala poslin svega 15-ak min. Uglavnom 9 je stanica i sad očekujem kad ce transfer,četvrtak ili subota. I dao mi je utrogestane odmah.

----------


## Isadora

MTV drago mi je da je tvoja punkcija dobro prošla! Ja sam sutra na redu, nadam se da će biti jednako uspješno. Javim dojmove! Utrogestane uzimaš preko recepta od soc gin. ili si kupila u ljekarni?

----------


## luca30

Super..valjda se od devet biti koja blastocista  :Wink: ..Isadoraa..sretno i tebi  :Wink:

----------


## Tola

Sretno svim curama koje su u postupku i onima koje se tek spremaju! Nadam se da je ovo naša godina

----------


## Tola

Ima li netko slučajno iskustava sa elonvom?

----------


## MTV

Hvala Tola!
Isadora zvala sam svog dr da mi prepiše na recept,ne moras kupovat! Sretno sutra!

----------


## MTV

Luce dr je rekao da je zadovoljan pa sad vidit cemo sta ce biolog napravit  :Wink:

----------


## mexicana

Sretno cure! Sretno!

----------


## Isadora

Evo i mene s punkcije koja stvarno nije bolila, koktel je odličan. Od 7 folikula dobili smo samo 3 stanice, ali nema veze bitno da jedna bude dobitna. Sad slijedi čekanje da vidimo kako se razvija oplodnja i dijeljenje stanica. 
MTV super za tvojih 9 js, bit će tu vjerujem puno lijepih embrija!
Luce kakvo je stanje, navijam za veliku betu!

----------


## MTV

Isadora vjerujem da će se naći ona prava. Mene jutros zvao biolog,od 9 js 4 su bile nezrele,znači 5 ih je oplođeno ali metodom isci jer je mm imao los spermiogram ( prvi do sada,uvijek je bio normo). Sutra će zvati za nove informacije.

----------


## Stipka

Curke super!!!bitno da ih ima..bilo je slučajeva da bude jedna dvije pa upali,i di bude 15 pa ništa..to nije mjerilo. Najgore je prošlo,sad lipo odmarajte i čekajte kad ćete po svoje bebice  :Smile:  Tola,ne znam za tu elnovu..možda se nadje ko sa iskustvom. Luceeee.??

----------


## Isadora

MTV, 5 je lijepi broj oplođenih stanica, navijam da se nastave pravilno dijeliti! 
Ja sam dobila Estrofem i Utrogestan. Estrofem za debljanje endometrija, ne znam koliko je mm bio danas, dr. nije govorio. 
Stipka hvala ti, nadam se jednoj barem uspješnoj!

----------


## Stipka

Bit će draga ,nego šta će .. ja očekujem dvi kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Isadora

Hvala ti Stipka, neka budu dvi  :Smile:  
Kako ide kod tebe, jel počela stimulacija?

----------


## luca30

cure..ja tek iza posla idem vaditi betu i ujutro ce biti nalaz..Svaki tren mi je kao da cu dobiti i bas mi je stomak nadut i grcevi su mi. Danas mi je 13 dan od transfera a 18 dan od punkcije. Ostalim curama zelim punoo oplođenih  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Je,je. Počela je . Ide zasad sve ok,a nadam se da će i dalje. .i nadam se da će ovo,za razliku od prva dva puta ,bit treća sreća hehe

----------


## Isadora

Nego kako nego treća sreća ovaj put!! Želim ti od srca  :Smile:

----------


## peach-

Pozdrav cure, do sada sam bila na postupcima u KBC, ali najvjerojatnije ćemo pokušati sad kod dr.Poljaka. Pa me zanima, obzirom da mi je posao takav da radim od 8-16, kako to ide sa folikulometrijom i postupkom. Da li se to moze odraditi u popodnevnim satima? Ili eventualno vi koje imate iskustva u Cita, kad se odrađuju folikulometrije? jasno mi je za ove druge preglede da se mogu dogovoriti nakon posla, ali znam da su folikulometrije u KBC bile isključivo u jutarnjim satima.

----------


## luck

Pozdrav peach..ja sam u Citu kod dr Poljaka i ono sto su meni rekli da radi uvijek ujutro..ja sam bila na folikulometriji cak u nedjelju,vikendi im nisu nikakav problem ali uvijek kod dr.P kroz jutro..mozes ih nazvati pa pitati neznam jesam li u pravu..ja kad krenem sa fm otvorim bolovanje sve do bete jer nisam iz splita..

----------


## Stipka

Peach, dr P.je uvik jutro.. folikulometrije se u pravilu rade od 13-14h.. al virujem da se da dog i drugi termin. A popod dr P.ne radi,al ima onaj drugi mladi,nisam sad sigurna kako se zove.. pa možda možeš i kombinirat s jednim i drugim ako bas nemozes kroz jut. I ko šta  je Luck rekla,ja sam isto vise puta imala i folikulom.,i punkcij,i transf.sub i ned.. šta je super da pokrivaju i vikende,jer ne znaju folikuli jel pon ili ned .heheh. A punkcija i trensfer su uvik u pravilu svagdje kroz jutro.

----------


## Stipka

> cure..ja tek iza posla idem vaditi betu i ujutro ce biti nalaz..Svaki tren mi je kao da cu dobiti i bas mi je stomak nadut i grcevi su mi. Danas mi je 13 dan od transfera a 18 dan od punkcije. Ostalim curama zelim punoo oplođenih


Luceeee?

----------


## luca30

Cure...sutra beta a test pozitivann!!!!Ni sama nisam mogla virovat i cekam potvrdu sutra. Ako i je istina, nemogu virovat da je od prve nakon 3.5 godine!!

----------


## Stipka

Jupiiiiiiii!!!!!!!drzim fige za lipu trocifrenu brojčicu heheh.. kad si piskilaaa?..hehe

----------


## MTV

Super luce beta mora biti iznenađujuće velika  :Smile:  ,ja sam sutra na transferu! Neznam koja je situacija javim sutra sve!

----------


## Stipka

Sretno MTV ,držim figeeeee.. koji ti je dan sutra

----------


## Ivy1986

Luce cekamo krasnu betu.
MTV sretno.
Meni poceli dolazit nalazi,za sad stigli za trombofiliju (ace i pai1 nisu idealni ali valjda nije nista strasno)

----------


## Stipka

Ivy, kad je ono cura rekla za onaj drugi da će bit gotov?ostalo mi je u glavi za trombofiliju ka za cca 3 tjed,al onaj drugi sam zaboravila kad je rekla.. hehe. Nadam se da će to transfera mi sve doći..  i da to tvoje nije ništa strašno  ko sta si napisala.ja za sad imam na uzv po 5-6 na svakom jajniku,ide dobro . Luce,čekamo te  :grouphug:

----------


## luca30

Cure..beta 1500  :Smile: , tsh mi se isto povecao i pojacao mi je dr.odmah i dozu. Sutra ponavljam betu i dogovor oko ultrazvuka. Cure, drzite se i zelim i vama da sto prije ugledate betu. Nakon svih ovih godina, nalaza, doktora..jednostavno kad vidite betu sve zaboravite i kao da vam je pao veliki kamen sa srca. Nemam osjecaj jos dok ne odem na ultrazvuk...Vjerujem da se upornost isplati... :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Bravoooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Ivy1986

Luce savrseno,cestitam.
Stipka sretno dalje,lipo je krenilo. A za nalaze sam ja mislila da mi za ovo triba 3-4tj a doslo prvo tako da ne znam kad ce ostalo. Nekako racunam najkasnije za tjedan-tjedan ipo. Danas je tocno 3tjedna da san vadila

----------


## željkica

Luca30 čestitam! !!zasto vec sutra betu?To sta ti je tsh narastao je normalno ja sam ga u trudnoci svaka 3 tj kontrolirala.

----------


## MTV

Super luce čestitam sad samo glavu gore  :Kiss:  
Stipka 15 dc i transfer treći dan. Vratili su 2,sve je super prošlo,samo sam noćas bila u tako jakim bolovima jajnika. Dr kaže da je to bilo i za očekivati. Dao mi je jos andol i decotrin tablete. Ostala 3 je ostavio do 5 dana pa ako napreduju bit ce smrzlica.

----------


## luck

Luce cestitam na lijepoj beti,zelim ti najljepsu trudnocu!! Stipka i ostale cure sretno u postupcima!!

----------


## Maci

Luce cestitam!!!! Bas mi je drago!!!..sretno MTV i Isadora...je li mi moze netko reci koje ljekove su vam davali doktori za stimulaciju u postupku?

----------


## Maci

Sretno Stipka i ostale cure!!!

----------


## Isadora

Luce čestitam za super betu  :Smile: 
MTV drago mi je da je transfer dobro prošao, navijam za veliku betu!
Mi imamo 3 oplodjene j.s. Transfer je u nedjelju. Zašto je bilo za očekivati bol u jajnicima, zbog punkcije? Ja nemam nekih većih bolova, tek malo osjećam jajnike.

----------


## Isadora

Maci, doktor prilagodi terapiju svakome individualno. Ja sam kao osnovu imala menopur pa malo bemfole, zatim gonal i pred kraj organultran.

----------


## MTV

Zbog hiperstimulacije, zbog toga smo i išli sa laganom stimulacijom. Ali svejedno se nazire,on kaže da nije strašno ako bude gore da se javim.
Maci ja sam bila na bemfoli i zadnja dva dana jos dodatno cetrotide. Ali kako kaže Isadora svi smo individualci.

----------


## Marryann

Pozdrav svima na forumu. Pratim vas vec duze vrijeme pa evo da se i ja pridruzim.. mi pokusavamo vec 4 godine, ali ne ide..dijagnoza: idiopatska neplodnost....svi nalazi  dobri, osim mog tsh (za njega pijem eutyrox pa je sad uredan)..spermiogram normalo, odradjen hsg u poliklinici Cito (hsg isto uredan)...preporučili su nam da pričekamo nakon hsg-a da se nesto desi prirodno.. nakon pokusavanja opet nista, konacno smo proslu godinu krenuli u postupke i odlucili smo se za kbc..
nakon prikupljenih nalaza, odradili smo tri aih, svi optimisticni - opet nista...u sestom mjesecu 1. ivf (klomifen, 5 folikula, 2 osmostanicna vracena i beta negativna)... u devetom misecu 2.ivf, ovaj put stimulirani (menopur i certotide, 9 folikula od kojih su bila 4 nezrela, 5 oplođenih, 2 osmostanicna vracena treći dan, a 2 blastociste za zamrznit)...nakon toga prvi put u zivotu blijeda crtica na testu i to jutro beta 30, znala sam odma da je premala i da se nece duplat, pala je na 7 nakon dva dana... 11. mj ponovni pokusaj sa ovim smrznutim, beta negativna, opet nije uspilo... toliko razocarenja u prosloj godini..
sad planiramo opet krenit kad skupimo volje, ali prije toga izvadit jos neke nalaze ako postoje.. nalaze za trombofiliju sam radila na patologiji, mtfhr, pai-1, ace, i faktor ii i V, oni su uredni.. sad vidim da sam propustila ove neke na krizinama za zgrusavanje.. koliko se oni dugo cekaju i koje tocno pretrage treba vaditi..neke od vas su pisale lac, acl, pc, ps i homocistein...ima li jos nesto..

luce, cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## mexicana

Luce, cestitam! Veselimo se s tobom.  :Smile:  Molim vas jos da pitam, spermokultura, kako se to obavlja? Nosi se na Zav.za jav.zdrav., al jel neka posebna procedura za to?

----------


## Stipka

Ja sam ti vadila osim ovih na patologiji;  protein C,protein S, antitrombin,lupus,acl-igm,acl-igg,b-2-gpi igg i igm.

----------


## mexicana

Cure, zna li netko mozda kako se radi spermokultura? Da li ima neki odredjeni proces (kao i spermiogram) da mora biti u nekom roku donesena i da li se treba narucit na higijenski zbog toga? (Vec bila pisala ovi post, al nisam sigurna da mi je prosao)  :Smile:

----------


## MTV

Cure vidim je malo zatišje nastalo! Od moja preostala 3 embrijica nijedan se nije razvio tako da nema smrzlica. Evo vec lagano i 5 dan od transfera prolazi,dr je napisao izvaditi betu kroz dva tjedna sto je širok pojam  :Smile:  mislim da cu u sljedeci pon.
Isadora kako je kod tebe prošlo!?

----------


## Stipka

MTV,zao mi šta nema smrzlica..al nadam se da neće ni trebati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vrime do bete najsporije teče,al proći će već nekako hehe. Ja imam sut uzv,i najvj.uvecer stoperica,dr je zadovoljan.. imamo oko 12 folikula..reka je da očekuje od 9-12 jajašaca iz tog, šta je super .. jer 3 su malo manja ka pa ćemo vidit šta će od njih bit.

----------


## MTV

Super stipka zelim ti svu sreću! Neka bude kvalitetno! Ja se isto nadam da nece ni tribat smrzlici! Malo me je dotaklo kad je reka da se ovi nisu nastavili razvijat,pa mi sve po glavi oce li se i ovi ugnijezditi,nekako bi me vise tješilo da jesu! Ali i dalje smo optimistični. Jos tjedan dana odbrojavanja pa cemo vidit!

----------


## Stipka

Ma nema tu pravila draga. Pokušaj ne razmišljati o tome. Ipak su uvjeti unutra punooo bolji nego vani,a i uvik se prvo vraćaju oni najbolji... tako da... bit će to sve ok . Držim figeeeeee

----------


## Isadora

MTV nemoj se brinuti, vjeruj da će vraćeni malci nastaviti razvoj  :Smile: . Meni su vraćene 2 blastice i 1 blastica zamrznuta. Isto trebam vaditi betu za 2 tjedna. Ako si nestrpljiva možeš koji dan ranije napraviti test. Ja ću nastojati izdržati, kao što nastojim ležati ova tri prva dana. 
Stipka stanje kod tebe je jako dobro, navijam da tako nastavi i dalje  :Smile: 

Nadajmo se svi skupa sreći na kraju priče  :Smile:

----------


## Isadora

MTV jel planiraš betu vaditi u Poliklinici ili se može na uputnicu?

----------


## 1latica

Večer cure moje. 
Mexicana, spermiokulturu je muž radio u Cita, uzorak su uzeli od spermiograma.
MTV i Isadora sritno cure, nek budu visoke betice  :Very Happy: 
Isadora ako ti nije teško napisat cijenu tvog postupka + lijekova kod dr. Š.
Naravno da se cijene razlikuju ovisno o broju bockalica.
Prija se sprema kod njih u postupak, pa da zna cca...

----------


## Isadora

Latice, 8 tis lijekovi plus 6 tis postupak (uključen ICSI i zamrzavanje 1 blastice). Lijekovi naravno mogu varirati, meni se nakon 2. uzv pojačala terapija da malo poguramo rast folikula.
Hvala ti na lijepim željama!

----------


## Maci

evo da vam se javim...ne mogu nikako dobiti bolnicu na onaj zadnji broj 211, stalno kao da je zauzeto..zvala sam izmedju 14 i 15h...otisla sam onda kod dr.poljaka na konz...on mi je objasnio sve i rekao da bi ako bi krenuli u potp. da bi krenili laganom stimulacijom (femara i jos nesto gonali)...takdojer rekao mi je (sto mi je malo cudno jer sam i prije bila kod njega na pregledima) rekao da nemam pcos, ali kao neku tendeciju..a to mi do sada nitko nije rekao ni dr. sparac, a ni ostali...pa ne znam je li mi se sve to poremetilo zbog koristenja clomifena i femare zaredom...takodjer mi je rekao da ne korstim folacin nego Inofolic-je li to netko koristio? Uglavnom cijena je oko 9000 kn plus 1500 kn za blasto. i ako netko zeli na opcu anesteziju tijekom aspiracije to je 2000 kn...rekao je da moze varirati cijena od 5000 kn do 14.000kn...

----------


## MTV

Maci ja sam pila inofolic,šparac mi prepisao (oko 230 kn za.mj dana). To navodno dobro djeluje na jajnike, ali je grozno za popit. Ja sam isto kao malo dijete uvik imala nešto sa stane za zalit  :Smile:  Mene je kod šparca postupak izašao 10000 kn + 6 za sve lijekove. I umjesto folacina mi je dao prenatas tablete!

----------


## Ivy1986

Meni je isto Sparac da Inofolic i evo pijem 2.kutiju. Navodno je super za pcos a i citala sam malo po netu. To je sad njima novo stiglo ali je poznato vec godinama i nabavljalo se u italiji. Meni nije tesko popit,nema mi neki okus kad razmutim sa vodom jedino ono malo kad na dno ostane ali promuckam i ode sve

----------


## bubekica

Pila sam inofolic i pregnitude (americka varijanta) dugo, mislim preko godine dana, nije bilo efekta po pitanju pcos-a nazalost, ali ako se dobro sjecam tad je bila najbolja stopa oplodnje. Drago mi je da netko to daje kao terapiju jer vecina gina nema pojma o cemu je rijec.

----------


## luck

> Maci ja sam pila inofolic,šparac mi prepisao (oko 230 kn za.mj dana). To navodno dobro djeluje na jajnike, ali je grozno za popit. Ja sam isto kao malo dijete uvik imala nešto sa stane za zalit  Mene je kod šparca postupak izašao 10000 kn + 6 za sve lijekove. I umjesto folacina mi je dao prenatas tablete!


Ja isto uzimam prenatas jer od folacina sam imala uzasne probleme sa stolicom (zatvor)..spasila sam se otkad ga ne pijem..a dr P. me samo pitao uzimam li folnu tako da mi nije spominjao Inofolic al ja imam dobru ljekarnicu koja mi sve to provjeri i objasni,bas cu je pitati za Inofolic

----------


## Niksi

Pozdrav svima! Na stranicama poliklinikeŠ.ima cijenik potpomognute.. ivf je 9 +ako dode do blastociste to je jos tisucu + lijekovi.. i u cijenu je uracunato i zamrzavanje.. malo glupo ako nema embrija za zamrznit placa se ista cijena. Bar je kod nas to bio slucaj..
Mi se spremamo za sljedeci mjesec nas 2 ivf..

----------


## MTV

Da niksi i meni su naplatili i za blastocistu a nije ni došlo do nje!

----------


## Maci

MTV i cure hvala vam na odgovoru..je li netko primjetio neko poboljsanje koristeci inofolic? Luck ajde bas pitaj ljekarnicu za taj inofolic...meni je dr.Poljak rekao da ako nema za zamrznit da je onda cijena manja i to za balsto.da je to dodatno..tako sam ga razumjela..vidim da je Niksi drugi ivf u Sparca..a MTV ti si bila jednom ili- oprosti ako gnjavim jer nisam sve pratila od pocetka..a ti Ivy?

----------


## MTV

Da jednom,evo 7 dana od transfera i nadamo se uspjehu  :Smile:

----------


## luck

> MTV i cure hvala vam na odgovoru..je li netko primjetio neko poboljsanje koristeci inofolic? Luck ajde bas pitaj ljekarnicu za taj inofolic...meni je dr.Poljak rekao da ako nema za zamrznit da je onda cijena manja i to za balsto.da je to dodatno..tako sam ga razumjela..vidim da je Niksi drugi ivf u Sparca..a MTV ti si bila jednom ili- oprosti ako gnjavim jer nisam sve pratila od pocetka..a ti Ivy?


Pitat cu je obavezno..zadnje sto mi je ona preporucila i privatno jedan ginekolog prije 3 godine je bio metformin i stalno ga pijem,doktor P me je par puta pitao jel ga uzimam redovno pa sam shvatila da mi je to vrlo vazno..imam Pcos i potvrdenu inzulin rezistenciju..ono sto sam ja sad citala o Inofolicu je slicno djelovanje kao metformin (ja uzimam Siofor tablete) pa mi mozda zato dr P nije nista spominjao..

----------


## MTV

Luck mislim da nema veze sa metforminom,ja sam također na sioforu već dobre 3 godine iz istih razloga i bez obzira na njega Šparac mi je dao i inofolic.

----------


## luck

Ahaaa..onda cu se morat dodatno raspitat..sutra joj posaljem por pa javim sta je rekla. Btw sretno Mtv,da uskoro ugledas plus!

----------


## Maci

Hvala ti Luck...MTV zelim ti srecu ..daj Boze da uspije i neka te blagoslovi..gledala sam sad na youtube filmice sta su parovi snimali..dijelili svoje probleme i kroz koje osjecaje i strahove prolazili..cak snimali od davanja inekcija, postupka ivf-a i transfera...i tako bas je u nekim situacijima bilo dirljivo...

----------


## Maci

Kao inofolic je navodno kombinacija neke aminokiseline i folacina..e sta sad ta amino kiselina radi..nemam pojma

----------


## Ivy1986

Maci meni su gotovi svi nalazi jucer (osim imunologije di je ocito neko zafrka nesto pa ne znam ni jesu mi vadili,danas provjerim sta je) tako da cu zvat S i dogovorit se sa njim za 1.IVF. Do sad smo pokusavali sa klomifenom ali nista od toga.
Ja isto uz Inofolic pijem metformin (iako ne znam jel imam inz.rez ali je S reka da se on pokaza dobar kod pcos bez obzira imala ne imala). Taj drugi dio uz folnu je navodno dobar. Ja ga pijem tek 1mj da bi mogla vidit jel sta djeluje

----------


## luck

Ja sam super reagirala na metformin kad sam ga pocela pit,cak su mi pokusali uvest 3x1 ali sam imala proljeve pa su vratili na 2x1 i nemam vise nikakve nuspojave..tek nakon par mjeseci koristenja metformina sam pocela dobivat menstruacije u nekom normalnom obliku i vremenu,prije nebi po 60-90 dana dobila a otad mi se ciklus skratio na 30-35..cak su mi rekli da ako zatrudnim da cu ga morati piti cijelu trudnocu..iako sam zadnji OGTT test radila u 2011. Nezz bi li to nekad trebalo ponovit..:/

----------


## Stipka

Ej cure. Moji nalazi su svi ok.. hvala Bogu. Punkcija odradjena,imamo 10 jajašaca.. :Smile: tako da se nadam da će šta i Ostat hehe.

----------


## luck

Super stipka! Sretno!
A za ovaj inofolic mi je ljekarnica rekla ovako: moze se koristit uz metformin,moze se koristiti uz prenatas. Sadrzi folnu i mioinozitol. Mioinozitol poboljsava rad inzulina odnosno osjetljivot tijela na inzulin. Zato je dobar kod metabolickih problema kao sto su policisticni jajnici, rezistencija na inzulin i slicno. Sto se tice rezultata da ce jos istraziti pa se javi..ja bi svakako vidila s doktorom dali uzeti il ne..

----------


## Ivy1986

Super Stipka bit ce to lipi broj na kraju. Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## luck

Stipka jel ti ides na ivf u Cito? Zanima me cijena ako nije problem..moze i na pp

----------


## Isadora

Sretno Stipka, super za 10 js!

----------


## Stipka

Fala cure. :Smile:  još samo neka jedna od njih bude ona prava i to je to hehe

----------


## AMA

Cure moje drage, nisam vas zaboravila ali velika strka bila kod mene, što privatno, što na poslu! Uglavnom lipe stvari: seka mi je rodila, nastojim biti s njima kad god mogu!  :Smile:  Što se tiče našeg IVF—a, mužić i ja se nikako nismo uspjeli dogovorit kad ćemo u Split. Uglavnom nekad na proljeće. Što se tiče prirodnog forsiranja, davno smo odustali od računanja plodnih dana, ipak je i njegovih plivača i mojih js premalo i prejadno! Tako da ako smo nešto radili, to je bila čista ljubav!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Da ne duljim više: 3 dana mi kasni, 2 testa pozitivna!!! Sama sam kući, vi saznajete prve! Simptoma ama baš nikakvih, osim onih a la PMS. Čekam muža i njegov izraz lica kad vidi 4 crtice!

----------


## AMA

To što nisam pisala, ne znači da nisam virila!  :Smile:  Luce, čestitam! Stipka i tebi na 10 js! I svim ostalim sretnicama koje su mi promakle! A vama ostalima: vidite moj potpis i moj gornji post i recite ima li išta nemoguće!!!

----------


## MTV

Joj Ama super,čestitam i zelim svu sreću svijeta iako mislim da trenutno za vas nema veće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  izgleda da sve dođe u svoje vrijeme!
Stipka super brojka kako si i sama rekla neka bude treća sreća!  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: Hvala ti, draga MTV! Meni je ona beta 6,7 nakon IVF—a dala nevjerojatnu vjeru i snagu! Jedva sam čekala proljeće i novi postupak! Naravno da ne vjerujem u ono opusti se i bit ćeš trudna al evo ispalo kad sam obrisala suze i trgnula se, dogodilo se čudo najveće!!! Tebi želim šokantno veliku betu u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Ivy1986

AMA cestitam,nema lipseg scenarija. Nek sve dalje ide kako triba i uzivajte  :Kiss:

----------


## Stipka

Amaaaaaaa,jeeeeeeeeee :grouphug: čestitke od srca.. već sam se zapitala di si ti hehe. Obradovala si me vrlooo vrloooo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  svu sreću zelim

----------


## Isadora

Ama, čestitam  :Smile:  to je predivna vijest! Najbolji mogući scenarij!

----------


## AMA

:Zaljubljen: Hvala vam, cure moje! Svima želim ovaj osjećaj što prije! Sad strepnja do prvog pregleda, Bože budi nam u pomoći!

----------


## Maci

Ama cestitam!!!! :D...ma Bogu je sve moguce...bas lijepa vijest...

----------


## Maci

Luck..Hvala ti na informacijiama:D..sretno Stipka i ostale..

----------


## Isadora

MTV imaš li kakvih simptoma? Puno sreće u ponedjeljak s testom  :Smile:  Kod mene je sve mirno pa me to malo zabrinjava, mada znam da ništa ne mogu promijeniti i da to ne mora biti loš znak.

----------


## giulia

Isadora samo mirno  :Smile: 
Prosla sam 4 ET i jako dobro znam da vrijeme jako sporo prolazi i da su sva cula napeta.
Sve se analizira, usporedjuje, pregledava... 
Na kraju realno gledajucu u tih desetak dana od transfera do bete tesko da ti tijelo moze tako brzo pokazati je li do trudnoce doslo ili ne. Ja na primjer nikakvu razliku nisam osjetila a imala sam 1 negativnu i 3 pozitivne bete. 
Od toga 1 biokemijska, 1 missed abortus i 1 uredna blizanacka trudnoca. 
Niti u te tri trudnoce nisam imala nikakve simptome osim pozitivne bete. 
Cak i kod blizanacke trudnoce tek u 10tt sam primjetila da mi se trbuh vec ispupcio i nesto tamnije bradavice i to je sve! 
Sretno!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Noelnia

> To što nisam pisala, ne znači da nisam virila!  Luce, čestitam! Stipka i tebi na 10 js! I svim ostalim sretnicama koje su mi promakle! A vama ostalima: vidite moj potpis i moj gornji post i recite ima li išta nemoguće!!!


Bravo Ama, čestitam, kao da je jučer bio tvoj IVF, čuda se događaju!!!!! Presretna sam zbog tebe, neka sve bude kako treba i u najboljem redu!

----------


## MTV

> MTV imaš li kakvih simptoma? Puno sreće u ponedjeljak s testom  Kod mene je sve mirno pa me to malo zabrinjava, mada znam da ništa ne mogu promijeniti i da to ne mora biti loš znak.


Ne,osim sta su grudi bile bolne ali sad skoro i ne! Jos sam jutros,naravno ne mogu bit na miru,napravila test i negativan ali ajde sve se tješim rano je tek je 9 dt. Valjda tako mora bit da se držimo,držimo pa na kraju malo padnemo. Ali jos se nadam da ce biti uspješno! I razmišljam se da odgodim betu za utorak.

----------


## AMA

Hvala ti, Noelnia!!!  :Kiss:  Muž i ja uživamo u tajni, probat ćemo se strpit do UZV—a pa onda objaviti svojima ako bude ok. Šta ima kod tebe? Gdje nam je Tola?

----------


## AMA

Ja ne vjerujem u simptome!  :Smile:  Nakon IVF—a sam ih imala i osluškivala pa ništa! Sad kad simptoma nema, test pozitivan!  :Very Happy:  Nemoj da te to opterećuje, zaboravi test i strpi se do bete!

----------


## Tola

Draga Ama,čestitam od srca!!! Baš si me    razveselila. Sad se opusti i uzivaj u svemu  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

Nadam se i sama sličnom završetku ali sa malo drukčijim scenarijem  :Smile:  ja sam u drugom krugu,punkcija vjerojatno u srijedu...

----------


## Isadora

Giulia hvala ti, utješila si me  :Smile: . Nema se smisla opterećivati simptomima u pravu si, ovo je sve tako prerano do bete da bi tijelo pokazalo. 
MTV ja planiram betu nakon 14 dana, a test 12 dpt. Možda je 9 dpt ipak prerano, sretno!

----------


## Niksi

AMA cestitam!! Bas si me razveselila sa lijepom vijesti, a vjerojatno i dr.Š. ☺

----------


## Niksi

9dn mislim da je prerano za test..strpite se jos malo do bete.. i da bude lijepa brojkica

----------


## AMA

Super Tola, držim fige! Jesi već bila na folikulometriji? Hvala ti!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## AMA

> AMA cestitam!! Bas si me razveselila sa lijepom vijesti, a vjerojatno i dr.Š. ☺


Hvala ti, Niksi!  :Kiss:  Daaa, javila sam se dragom doktoru, baš se obradovao! Šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## Noelnia

> Hvala ti, Noelnia!!!  Muž i ja uživamo u tajni, probat ćemo se strpit do UZV—a pa onda objaviti svojima ako bude ok. Šta ima kod tebe? Gdje nam je Tola?


Meni se nešto ne da sad opet to prolaziti, a kako vidim rijetko kome je do sad uspjelo, pratim sve još od ljetos...Malo istražujem prehranu, prelazimo lagano na raw food, odradit ćemo soko-terapiju 40 dana na svježe cijeđenim sokovima pa vidjeti dalje. Uglavnom meni je nakon postupka štitna 5 što nikada nije bila, do tada 1.3.Nakon postupka sad patila od nesanice i jezive glavobolje. Sad se kentram po endokrinolozima, nemam drugo objašnjenje već da je štitna vrisnula od postupka. Uglavnom ni sama ne znam što ću, kad ću i kako. Tebi želim svu radost i zdravlje ovoga svijeta, a Toli uspješan postupak!

----------


## Niksi

> Hvala ti, Niksi!  Daaa, javila sam se dragom doktoru, baš se obradovao! Šta ima kod tebe?


Sljedeci ciklus krecemo sa bockanjem..nadam se da ce ovaj put biti uspjesno.. sretno u cijeloj trudnoci

----------


## Tola

danas bila drugi put na folikulometriji, 15 folikula, što je super rezultat u odnosu na protekli put (od 5 folikula 2 js) pa se nadam da će i broj js bit proprocionalno kvalitetan  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

> danas bila drugi put na folikulometriji, 15 folikula, što je super rezultat u odnosu na protekli put (od 5 folikula 2 js) pa se nadam da će i broj js bit proprocionalno kvalitetan


Tola kakav ti je sad protokol?
Ja bi trebala ovaj put dugi.. nisam prosli put dobro reagirala na kratki i bemfolu.

----------


## Stipka

Cure želim svima sreću. Moj transfer obavljen,od 10 jajnih stanica 8 se oplodilo i došlo do trećeg dana,čekali smo 5ti i ostalo mi je 6 blastocisti. Dvi vraćene ,4 spremljene.. sad čekanje. :utezi:

----------


## Tola

prvi put sam koristila samo menopure, 4 ampule dnevno od 2 dc (ukupno 28 ampula) i orgalutran, a sada elonva 150 2 dc (samo 1 injekcija ima djelovanje 6-7 dana), 6 dc i 7 dc još po 1 orgalutran, 8 dc 3 menopura + 1 orgalutran, 9 dc još 1 orgalutran i možda još 3 menopura...puno bolja reakcija nego prvi put, ali sve je to individualno


> Tola kakav ti je sad protokol?
> Ja bi trebala ovaj put dugi.. nisam prosli put dobro reagirala na kratki i bemfolu.

----------


## Tola

> Cure želim svima sreću. Moj transfer obavljen,od 10 jajnih stanica 8 se oplodilo i došlo do trećeg dana,čekali smo 5ti i ostalo mi je 6 blastocisti. Dvi vraćene ,4 spremljene.. sad čekanje.


Super rezultat...i čekanje je lakše kad znaš da imaš rezervu  :Smile:

----------


## luca30

Stipkaaa..super..  :Smile:  .... drzim fige za ovaj uspjeh. Meni u petak prvi ultrazvuk ...nemam nikakvih simptoma jos uvijek..Svima zelim srecu  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

To je odlično, Stipka!  :Smile:  I kod tebe, Tola, baš sam sretna zbog vas! I meni je s bemfolom bio fijasko, Niksi!  :Sad:  Meni je sljedeći ponedjeljak UZV, bojim se da je prerano al dr.Š. je tako rekao!

----------


## AMA

Luce koji si ti tjedan sad?

----------


## Maci

Super Stipka i Tola..ja vadila neki dan tsh i pao mi na 0.186..ne znam je li to zato sta sam koristila klomifen i femaru zaredom 2 ciklusa..ili sto ne radim ima 3 mj.pa se manje zivciram pa mi je prevelika doza eutiro. od 50..koju pijem ima vec 2 godine...a planirali smo slijedeci ciklus..tj.krajem drugog mj. krenit u postupak...je li netko imao slicnu situaciju? Izvadit cu jos jednom tsh za svaki slucaj i narucit se kod dok...

----------


## Maci

> Ne,osim sta su grudi bile bolne ali sad skoro i ne! Jos sam jutros,naravno ne mogu bit na miru,napravila test i negativan ali ajde sve se tješim rano je tek je 9 dt. Valjda tako mora bit da se držimo,držimo pa na kraju malo padnemo. Ali jos se nadam da ce biti uspješno! I razmišljam se da odgodim betu za utorak.


MTV nemoj se opterecivati..jos je rano..bit ce sve dobro..

----------


## Isadora

Stipka odličan rezultat, nadajmo se isto takav ishod  :Smile: !
Tola dobro reagiraš, to je ohrabrujuće, neka samo tako nastavi  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Fala cure. Rezultat je zbilja super obzirom na moj mršavi amh. Nek jedna od ovih 6 bude dobitna i to je sve šta  tražim hehe

----------


## luck

Neznam gdje postaviti pitanje pa evo ovdje..tijekom koristenja utrogestana vaginalno jel tko primjetio razliku pri stavljanju tablete..ja sam ovih dana bez problema mogla gurnuti dosta duboko a danas je unutra sve tvrdo i kao da mi je tableta zbog toga ostala plitko?!

----------


## Vrci

To ti ovisi o tome gdje ti je cerviks i kakve je teksture. Bio ti je visoko,a sad se spustio. 

U prirodnim ciklusima je cerviks mekan i visok u plodne dane

----------


## luck

A kad se spusti onda je vrijeme za menstruaciju?

----------


## Vrci

E nema pravila. Nekome se spusti pred mengu, nekome se digne. Neki kažu da je znak trudnoće kad se digne, ali to dođe tek kasnije, i ne mora biti rani znak.

----------


## luck

Hvala Vrci!  :Smile:

----------


## Isadora

MTV jesi vadila betu?

----------


## luck

Jutro cure kod nas opet minus  :Sad:

----------


## Ivy1986

Stipka odlican broj. ~~~~ za pozz betu  :Wink: 
Luck za mi je  :Sad:  jesi to radila test ili betu?

----------


## luck

Test..betu necu ni vadit,prosli put je samo potvrdila test..

----------


## Stipka

Zao mi je draga :grouphug:

----------


## luck

Hvala Stipka! Idemo dalje..~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj plus uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## MTV

Luck žao mi je,mi smo isto u minusu jutros beta 0,1. ;(                                        Stipka sretno nadam se da će bit većina dobitnih.                                                            Isadora sad si ti na redu,neka tvoja beta bude iznad svih

----------


## Isadora

Luck, MTV cure baš mi je žao  :Sad: .
Vidjet ćemo kakve ću ja biti sreće, javim vam se!

----------


## luck

I meni je zao zbog tebe Mtv ali moramo dalje u borbu,sad cekamo novi ciklus :grouphug:  
Ajde da bar jednu pozitivnu betu ugledamo Isadora ~~~~~~~

----------


## Ivy1986

MTV za mi je  :Sad: 
Luck ocete opet na AIH ili?

----------


## Jopac

Danas ponovno na forumu nakon FET-a u nedjelju.
Prvi transfer je, nažalost, bio neuspješan  :Sad:

----------


## Jopac

U rujnu 2016. krenuli u našu MPO priču s dr. Poljakom.
Imam samo riječi pohvale za doktora i cijeli tim oko njega.

----------


## luck

Da Ivy jos jedan AIH nam ostao pa ako ne uspije vidit cemo sta dalje..

----------


## Mamiblue

Bok cure nova sam ovdje.  Imam dosta pitanja. Za početak ima li koja iskustva sa dr.marusic i umjetnom oplodnjom kod odstranjenih jajovoda? Naime malo više od godinu dana pokušavamo bebu dobit. Moji nalazi ok, muževi isto. Prije mjesec dana napravim sono hsg-jajovodi prohodni.prije nego ću se javit na humanu odem na još jedan pregled privatno kaže mi dr.zacepljeni , sumnja na hydrosalpinix. Postoji mogućnost uklanjanja jajovoda. Tuga, strah , zbunjenost sve mi je pomisano  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

Moj savjet za početak.. Odi i po treće mišljenje ako imaš di. To su vrlo delikatne stvari. Jedni kažu ok,drugi ne.. treće bi trebalo bit mjerodavno.

----------


## Mamiblue

Narucila sam se ovaj tjedan i za treće misljenje

----------


## Stipka

Super. Najbolje tako,pa ćeš bit pametnija..držim fige da treća bude sreća  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

Joj stipka ne znam šta bi ti rekla, bila danas po to drugo mišljenje u dr.poljaka on kaže prohodni jajovodi, prošli tjedan dr.mimica kaže da nisu...pa ti budi sad pametan :/

----------


## Ivy1986

Mamiblue pratila sam te i na forum.hr pa mi nije ni tad bilo jasno jer koliko sam skuzila tebi je to mimica reka nakon obicnog uzv. Kako je uopce to moguce vidit na taj nacin?!

----------


## Mamiblue

Ivy nije ni meni jasno, eto on može vidit i na običnom uzv, čak mi je dao i onu sličicu. On je rekao da sono hsg i nije skroz pouzdan kao rendgenski....od prije mjesec dana do sada jel doslo do promjene ili je to od prije ili uopće nema zacepljenja ne znam....krajem mjeseca idem na pregled na humanu pa ćemo vidit šta oni kazu

----------


## Stipka

Ma onda nemaš straha,. Ako su dva ok,jedan ne,većina prevladava hehe. Čekaj,jel ti Mimica to radio ovako kako Ivy kaže il šta...?... nemoze se prohodnost jajovoda ustanovit nakon običnog uzv pregleda!!!!!

----------


## Mamiblue

Stipka, je tako je kako  ivy kaže, dr.mimica je vidio neko proširenje na običnom uzv i kaže da sumnja da je hydrosalpinix, mozes mislit kako mj he bilo s obzirom da nikad dole nisam imala problema.Jučer odem u poljaka kaže on da su prohodni. Pa aj ti budi pametan

----------


## Stipka

da može samo uzv,ko bi od nas Isa na Hsg.. sono hsg nije 100 % pouzdan,a on je vidio bez ikakve pretrage na temelju običnog uzv?!!,, ko tu koga? I nemoze se to samo od sebe odčepiti..Može ti nešto drugo ne štima,al po meni to nema veze s ničim.. i sve i da začepljeni,a očito nisu,ako ideš na ivf nebitno je začepljeni ili ne.

----------


## Niksi

Slazem se sa Stipkom..pa ko bi od nas isa na hsg da se ultrazvukom vidi. 
Trazi trece misljenje..

----------


## luck

Cure kako mislite da sono hsg nije 100% pouzdan? Meni su ga preporucili radit kao bolje nego rendgenski jer manje zraci..

----------


## Stipka

Luck,ne brini.pouzdan je uzv hsg,samo rendgenski se smatra ajmooo reci sigurnijim. Iako,ko ima problem s tim,cistooo sumnjam da se ne bi na oba načina otkrilo.. ako su neprohodni,nebi onaj kontrast moga proći bas.. tako da,šta se tiče prohodnosti smatram da možemo bit mirne sve pa i mamiblue. A sad,da li kod mamiblue postoji kakvi drugi problem s jajovodima a da to nije prohodnost,u ti ne ulazim nit se kužim.Iako,u cita je opremljenost aparata na vrhuncu,mislim da bi dr odma reka da nešto drugo ne štima. Tako da sam u principu mišljenja da je sve ok.

----------


## Mamiblue

Hahahhaha, hvala cure. Malo ste me i utješile, prošli tjedan sam se isplakala.  Računam tako je kako je rekao i gotovo. Ivf nije bio uopće u mome planu dok on nije rekao , ako je hydrosalpinix da ću morati odstraniti jajovode i da je umjetna jedino šta preostaje. Predložio je najbolje da laparoskopiju napravim.   Naručila sam se u bolnicu na humanu za pregled pa ću vidit šta će ta dr.rec na sve.

----------


## luck

Mamiblue tjesilo te il ne dr.Poljak je jedini dosad u kojeg ja imam povjerenja da mi ne prica price jer nagledala sam ih se kojekakvih i sa svakakvim pricama..tako da mislim isto kao Stipka,ako ti je rekao da je sve ok da sigurno i je.  :Smile:  sretno na humanoj!

----------


## Mamiblue

Tnx, budemo vidili kako će se situacija dalje odvijat..

----------


## Ivy1986

Evo i ja dogovorila svoj IVF u dr.S i startamo kad dobijem M (trebala bi 16.2 sa duficima) od 2.-4.dc Bemfola 150 i 5.dc uzv

----------


## Stipka

Ivy šta ti je reka za one nalaze trombo.?

----------


## Ivy1986

Da je to super nalaz,ugl nije nista

----------


## Niksi

Da li netko ima iskustva sa scratching endometrija? Da li to ima pozitivnih ucinaka na ivf?

----------


## Stipka

Nemam pojma,al ja ću na to ako mi sad ne upali ovo. Bar tako mi je dr preporučio. Reka je da nije to sad neki Bogom dani zahvat,al ka odmoći neće a pomoći može. Pa sad.... ne znam. Meni se nekako ne mili na to ic jer kažu da bolno,al ako ne upali nema druge nego probat i s tim.

----------


## Mamiblue

Jel ima tko od vas cura iskustva sa dr.marusic

----------


## željkica

> Da li netko ima iskustva sa scratching endometrija? Da li to ima pozitivnih ucinaka na ivf?


Ja nemam iskustva s tim al sljedeći postupak cu to radit,cula sam od par cura da ima uspjeha i da nije strašno bolno i da jako kratko traje.

----------


## Stipka

Di ste cure :utezi:  hehe. Isadoraaa? Jel došlo vrijeme ?

----------


## Ivy1986

Ja bila kod dr.S i kad bobijem M (sad sam na duficima 10 dana tako da je ocekujem 16.2) krecemo sa postupkom (IVF). Dobila san od 2.-4.dc Bemfola 150 i 5dc uzv pa cemo vidit za dalje. Mora me dobro pratit da ne dodje do hiper radi pcos

----------


## Mamiblue

> Jel ima tko od vas cura iskustva sa dr.marusic


 Evo cure nije mi dobar progesteron, visok mi je 105...sad ne znam do čega je to  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

Koji dan si ga radila? 21? Ivy bit će to super :grouphug:

----------


## Mamiblue

Tako je, 21 dan

----------


## Stipka

Jel postoji mogućnost da si trudna hehe?.do 85 je ka normalno ,s tim da ako je i malo vise,ok je. Tako mi je dr reka. A ako dodje do začeća,on raste... ...

----------


## Mamiblue

A ako si čitala moje postove znaš onda da imam očito neki problem, ne znam jesu začepljeni jajovodi, jedan dr.jedno drugi drugo, tako da vjerojatno nisam. Sad googlam po netu koji bi moga bit uzrok, pa više ih je i svi su ružni. Tako da sam korak da me srce strefi :/...idem sad u svoje ginek. Pa ćemo vidit šta ona kaze

----------


## Stipka

Ma nije ti to ništa strašno,viruj mi.. ja sam imala 90 jednom i dr P. Je bia preprezadovoljan,a jajovodi ti nisu začepljeni,ostavi se tih izjava na ćoravo dotičnog dr.

----------


## Stipka

U drugom djelu ciklusa, šta veći to bolje.. ovo je malo van okvira,i mislim da nitko neće dizat frku oko toga. Može ti bit super kvalitetna ovulacija ko šta je meni reka,može ti bit začeće,može ti bit dva folikula tj dvi jajne stanice i normalno da se luci vise progesterona..Itd i sl.. hehe.. nemoj odma mislit na najgore. Da samo znaš koliki bude nama s 6 tableta progesterona dnevno... Odi vidi,al ja mislim da nema razloga za paniku. Nije ti 300 pa sad ka otkuuud toliki

----------


## Mamiblue

Hvala ženo na ricima do neba. Nadam se da si u pravu

----------


## Stipka

Javi kad vidiš šta će ti dr reci,al ja iskreno mislim da apsolutno nema razloga za paniku. Ako je meni za 90 ,dr koji se bas bavi tim stv za razliku od soc.gin.,reka da to super,i vise nego odlično, onda ne vidim razloga zašto bi 105 bilo svjetsko čudo.

----------


## Mamiblue

> Javi kad vidiš šta će ti dr reci,al ja iskreno mislim da apsolutno nema razloga za paniku. Ako je meni za 90 ,dr koji se bas bavi tim stv za razliku od soc.gin.,reka da to super,i vise nego odlično, onda ne vidim razloga zašto bi 105 bilo svjetsko čudo.


Evo kaže dr.sta i ti. To je ok, bilo bi zabrinjavajuće da je nizak. Ne znaš ni sama kako si me primirila. Kad ti je sve novo i nisi upućen pa počneš googlat sve živo ti pada na pamet.

----------


## Stipka

Na Google ćeš naći samo uglavnom loše stvari i sve najgore hehe.. staro pravilo. Eto vidiš,sve je u najboljem redu  :grouphug:

----------


## Mamiblue

> Na Google ćeš naći samo uglavnom loše stvari i sve najgore hehe.. staro pravilo. Eto vidiš,sve je u najboljem redu


 Malo sad gledam zadnje postove, neda mi se sad sve čitati.  Jesam dobro shvatila da ti je amh nizak? Koliki je?

----------


## Stipka

> Malo sad gledam zadnje postove, neda mi se sad sve čitati.  Jesam dobro shvatila da ti je amh nizak? Koliki je?


Bio prije par godina 8,8 ,a dr to ka zaokružio na 9. A koliki je sad,nemam pojma nit želim znati  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamiblue

> Bio prije par godina 8,8 ,a dr to ka zaokružio na 9. A koliki je sad,nemam pojma nit želim znati


Uh, poznat mi je taj osjecaj.  Moj je prije 5 mjeseci bio 14.5, sad ga trebam ponovo vadit

----------


## Stipka

Zašto ponovo? Ne minja se to bas tako... bit će ti cca isti ko taj zadnji od prije par miseci.a i očito nebitno koliki je,dok god ima folikula. Ja sam cisti primjer za to.. dobila sam uvik super br jajnih stanica,veći nego masu cura koje imaju 3 put veći amh nego ja.

----------


## Mamiblue

A moram na humanu doc sa friskim nalazima pa zato. Ove zadnje sta sam vadila su stari  malo manje od 6 mj.

----------


## Stipka

Aha. Iako,kažem ti,mislim da će brojka bit cca tu negdi ko taj zadnji...moj dr je reka da to nema smisla vadit tako,da se to ne minja bas hop cup. jer da jest ja vjerov vise ne bi ni imala ništa hehe. Tako da, mislim da nema brige oko toga.

----------


## Mamiblue

Kako si ti? U kojoj si fazi

----------


## Stipka

U čeki, dobro sve. Samo mi se čini da opet ništa i od ovog pokušaja. Al ajd,imam u rezervi još ponešto,pa je odma lakše  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

Oces radit test ili betu? Kada bi trebala?
Re

----------


## Stipka

Trebala bi za nekih 5-6 dana.. ako doguram do tad bez stvari  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

> Trebala bi za nekih 5-6 dana.. ako doguram do tad bez stvari


O ooooo ajde držim fige na najjače!!

----------


## Stipka

Ma sigurna sam da ništa,al srećom ima zalihe. Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## luca30

Stipka...udem cesto na forum da vidim ima li kod tebe sta novo...Drzi se, mozda je ovaj put dobitan! Dali imas kakvih simptoma?? Mene ti je samo nekad u u jajnicima znalo probost, i nekad (rijetko) grudi sa strane.. Ne moras imati nikkave simptome...evo ja sam u 7 tjednu trudn. i nemam nista simptoma.

----------


## Stipka

> Stipka...udem cesto na forum da vidim ima li kod tebe sta novo...Drzi se, mozda je ovaj put dobitan! Dali imas kakvih simptoma?? Mene ti je samo nekad u u jajnicima znalo probost, i nekad (rijetko) grudi sa strane.. Ne moras imati nikkave simptome...evo ja sam u 7 tjednu trudn. i nemam nista simptoma.


Hvala ti draga. Šta se tiče simptoma ,imam ih ko i uvik.. uvik jajnike cutim,uvik grudi bole Itd.. znaci šta se tiče simptoma uvik je isto i kad ništa i kad jest, jedina razlika koju sam imala u prvom postupku kad je došlo do trudnoće jest bia osjećaj da je uspilo i cerkvis koji je bia visoko i mekan, a inače se uvik spusti i otvrdne u cca isto vrime.pisala sam o tome na drugoj temi.. kakvo je kod tebe bilo stanje s tim C. i kakvo je sad??

----------


## AMA

Oduljilo mi se čekanje tvoje bete.. Ne osluškuj simptome, molim te, probaj se zabaviti nečim!  :Smile:  I ja sam skoro 6.tjedan pa ništa simptoma! Kako provodiš dane?

----------


## AMA

> Stipka...udem cesto na forum da vidim ima li kod tebe sta novo...Drzi se, mozda je ovaj put dobitan! Dali imas kakvih simptoma?? Mene ti je samo nekad u u jajnicima znalo probost, i nekad (rijetko) grudi sa strane.. Ne moras imati nikkave simptome...evo ja sam u 7 tjednu trudn. i nemam nista simptoma.


Jesi bila na UZV?

----------


## Stipka

> Oduljilo mi se čekanje tvoje bete.. Ne osluškuj simptome, molim te, probaj se zabaviti nečim!  I ja sam skoro 6.tjedan pa ništa simptoma! Kako provodiš dane?


A tek kako se meni oduljilo hehe..a ja radim tj visim po netu hehe. Ulagano,posal je ok. Znam da se nema smisla oslanjat na simptome i da to sve isto uvik,al taj cerkvis mi je bia jedina različita stvar kad upalilo,ostalo sve isto. I po tom nekako mislim da opet ništa,al eto.. vidit ćemo. Kako si ti? Kad je dr?

----------


## AMA

A mogu mislit..vjerujem da će ti se isplatit!  :Smile:  Ja sam bila na UZV na 5 + 4 i sad sam ljuta na sebe i na doktora što me tako rano naručio! Uglavnom: imamo gestacijsku i  žumančanu vrećicu ali ne i embrionalni odjek.  :Sad:  Nadam se da je samo prerano a ne nešto drugo. Strpit ću se do kraja sljedećeg tjedna pa opet vidit na čemu smo. Želim ti dobro strpljenje a onda i veliku radost!  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ma prerano je to,prije 6-7 tjed se ni nemoze čuti. Ne brini,bit će to sve ok.

----------


## AMA

Hvala ti! Nastojim i ja mislit pozitivno!  :fige:

----------


## Stipka

Nebi te ja tješila da zaista ne mislilm tako hehe. Nikom se se nije srce čulo u 5 tjed od svih koje znam da tako rano pohitali dr,tako da,sve je u najboljem redu zasad. Lipo uživaj i cekaj sljedeći pregled  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

A ne znam ni ja šta mi je bilo! Doktor mi tako rekao pa sam baš poletila!  :Smile:  Kako god okreneš, svi ovdje nešto čekamo!  :Smile:

----------


## luca30

Ja sam bila 6.tjedan i vidilo se srce i da je sve ok..a meni vam je C isto bija visok.kad bi stavljala utrogestane..i to mi  je rekla jedna cura da je dobar znak..al ja vam nisam imala temperaturu

----------


## AMA

Divno, čestitam ti od  :Heart: ! Ipak ću pričekat 7.tj za sljedeći UZV.

----------


## Stipka

Cure moje ,od mene opet ništa.  Sad malo odmora psihe i fizike hehe i onda dalje s ovim šta mi ostalo. Pišite,izvjestavajte,držim fige svima!! :grouphug:

----------


## luck

Stipka zao mi je! Nadam se da ce jedan od smrzlica biti dobitan!  :grouphug:

----------


## Mamiblue

Joj stipka, nemoj biti tužna slučajno! Glavu gore i ideš dalje, imaš još ekipe u pripremi. Radi nešto šta voliš i nemoj mislit sad na to.

----------


## Stipka

Hvala vam cure. Ma nisam tužna,šta ću.. navikla sam se vise i svjesna sam da to ne ide bas glatko ko kod nekih,tako da... malo odmora pa u nove pobjede  :Trči:

----------


## Isadora

Stipka, žao mi je, jednom će upaliti sigurno  :Smile: 
Kod mene je za sad dobro  :Smile:  imamo dvije visoke bete, vidjet ćemo još što kaže uzv. Nadam se da će biti dobro do kraja!

----------


## Stipka

Bravooo Isadora!!! Cestitam :grouphug:  bit će to sve ok. Kolike su ti bile bete i kad?

----------


## AMA

Bravo, Isadora, fino je krenula ova 2017.! :Smile:  Za tebe Stipka znam da nije lako ali isto tako vjerujem da su želja i inat sad još jači a glava puna planova za dalje! Imaš svoje smrznute mrve a mene kao živi dokaz da su čuda moguća i da ne smiješ zapostaviti mužića!  :Wink:

----------


## Isadora

15 dpt 1.248
17 dpt 2.971

----------


## Stipka

Uuhhh,to bi moglo bit i dvoje  :grouphug:

----------


## Niksi

Cestitam Isadora!!! Stipka zao mi je, samo hrabro u nove pobjede..doci ce i nase vrime..

----------


## Ivy1986

Stipka za mi je ali ti eskimici te cekaju i bit ce to to  :Kiss: 
Isadora cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## MTV

Isadora čestitam,super Beta :D (imas pp)
Stipka zao mi je,ali bez predaje dalje po svoje malo zlato.

----------


## luck

Isadora cestitam!! 
Evo mene sa prve fm,endometrij 7mm,lijevo dva folikula jedan 16mm drugi malo manji..stopericu cu uzet sutra navecer a inseminacija mi je u utorak ujutro  :Smile:  valentinovo  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ajd Luck nek ti bude Luck za Valentinovo  :Smile:  možda i taj drugi uspije pa su šanse veće

----------


## luck

Hvala Stipka..i mene malo tjesi ovaj put taj drugi  :Smile:  kako si ti?

----------


## Stipka

Dobro sam. Šta mi drugo preostaje hehe. Ma sve ok,malo odmora i gibamo dalje. A ti obavezno nakon insem.ponovi gradivo i doma  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Ma nego sta nego dalje..ja sam vec pricala sa doktorom sta ako..vjerovatno bi isli u blagi stimulirani ivf..al o tom ako bude potrebno.. gradivo moram ponovit za nefalit u srijedu ujutro u 05h jer MM ide na put oko 06  :utezi:   :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Uhu,veselo..rana gimnastika hehe. Bit će to sve ok,nadam se da neće dalje bit ni potrebno,a ako bude rekla sam ti da će te sigurno slat u blagi postupak. Ako slucajnooo ne upali,nemoj odma gibat dalje ako bas ne goris ,jer nakon hormona ima se dosta šanse i u prirodnom djiru ako je s muževima sve ok,jer ti hormoncici djeluju na većinu nas malo duže, i pretpostavljam da ćeš sigurno imat ciklus dva nakon hormona uredno sve s ovulacijama i svim ostalim. Ovoj jednoj je bas tako upalilo a ovulaciju i mengu je imala dAa bi li jednom do dva put godišnje. No,nadam se da će ovo upalit i da ćeš okončat s ovim pričama  :grouphug:

----------


## luck

Nisam bas jutarnji tip al eto sto se mora nije tesko  :Smile:  svakako ne bi odma isli zbog financija morali bi se malo zbrojit pa onda al sto kazes mozda nam i kucna radinost upali..vidjet cemo sve..hvala ti na podrsci  :Heart:

----------


## Stipka

Uvijek  :grouphug:

----------


## Maci

Isadora cestitam..bas lijepa vijest...Stipka drzi se..glavu gore...malo odmora i ides dalje..nema odustajanja....je li zna netko koliko kosta gonal...dr.Poljak mi je rekao od 2.do 5.dana femara ..ultrazvuk peti dc pa gonal od 150 iu...pretpostavljam da se to koristi od 5 do 9 dc ovisno o broju i velicini folikula?

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo cure da javim da mi je već gotov nalaz. Nalaz je dobar osim onog najsitnijeg.   AMH prije 5mj.bio je 14.5 sad je spao na 9.3.. užasno  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

Ma teško. Može bit kakvo laboratorijsko odstupanje. Teško može u par mjeseci past toliko.. bar po nekom pravilu,iako u medicini pravila nema. Jesi vadila u isto labosu?

----------


## Mamiblue

Da, baš je veliki pad  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

Ma ja ti to ne virujem ništa... ili je prvi greška ,ili drugi. A sve i da ti je 9 ( moj je toliki bia prije par god,malo ispod 9) pa jajašaca ko u priči. Ne opterećuj se s tim,to nije pravilo za ništa.

----------


## Mamiblue

A ko će to više znat, možda nebi bilo loše ponovit. A više za izludit.

----------


## Stipka

Najbolje bi bilo ne analizirat uopće ništa hehe.

----------


## Stipka

Luck? Jesi obavila?  :Smile:

----------


## luck

Jesam..evo taman stigli doma..skuhala caj i odmaram..danas me bolilo najvise dosad i jos uvijek me boli lijevi jajnik ?? Nezz..vidit cemo,imali smo 7.5 milijuna spermiogram malo losiji nego prva dva puta pa..prije obrade normo a iza oligo..mene tjesi onaj jedan hiperaktivni  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

Ma i to šta kažeš  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Luck,jesu ti folikuli bili na lijevom??

----------


## luck

Jesu na lijevom su bili..prva dva puta me bolilo navecer prije inseminacije..ovaj put me bolilo jucer i to do navecer pogotovo kad bi sjela..

----------


## Isadora

Cure hvala svima na čestitkama! Imamo jednu mrvicu koja ima cirkulaciju, to bi bilo srce pretpostavljam. Sve je u redu, sad sam 5+5 tt. 
Sretno svima da što prije ostvarite željenu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Isadora,čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Luck,to boli do ovulacije..tj nakon šta ovuliras prestane bolit. Kad folikuli puknu.

----------


## luck

:Bouncing:  Isadora cestitam  :Heart:  
Stipka,znam..zato se nadam da su oba pala nakon tr boli  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ma ako si primila štopericu,pukli su sigurno hehe. Samo je pitanje šta je unutra. Ostalo je neupitno

----------


## Mamiblue

Di ste cure , ima li kakvih dogadanja? Ja sam evo bila na pregledu na humanoj. Dr.je potvrdila da vidi blago proširenje jajovoda, kaže da probamo bar jednom ivf pa ako ne upali onda odstraniti jajovode

----------


## Stipka

Opet ne kužim. Kakve veze imaju jajovodi sa ivf??

----------


## sanjka

> Opet ne kužim. Kakve veze imaju jajovodi sa ivf??


Tekucina koja se zadrzava u jajovodu moze biti embriotoksicna. Jer ta tekucina polako curka u maternicu i onemogucava implantaciju.....eto zato ima veze  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Di nam je nasa trudnica Latica??

----------


## Mamiblue

Imam hydrosalpinix, proširenje jajovoda u kojima se nakuplja tekućina, ona je embriotoksicna ( u mom slučaju je riječ o blagom proširenju, i te tekućine nekad ima nekad nema pa cemo zbog toga ipak probat sa ivf bez da se izvade jajovodi ako ne uspije odstraniti će se jajovodi.  Nadam se da sam uspjela ukratko razjasnit

----------


## Ivy1986

Ja sam od 2dc na bemfoli 150 a od danas (6dc) ukljucene i cetrotide. Jucer 1.uzv 15 folikula od 11-12mm a sutra 2.uzv.
Mene zanima iako je to jos daleko i nadam se da cu doc do toga,kakva je anestezija u sparca prilikom aspiracije? Koliko je bolno?

----------


## Niksi

Ivy1986 naravno da ces doci do aspiracije lipi broj folikula imas. Nema opce anestezije, dobije se nesto za bol..da se izdrzati..vec sam i zaboravila kako je a nadam se da cu uskoro i ja u novi postupak

----------


## 1latica

Željkice draga tu sam, evo ušla u 26tt. Dobro sam, opet me zezaju proteini, al ne otičem i tlak je dobar, za sada. Drob mi narasta puno, pa sam sva troma, beba lupka svaki dan. Radim još misec dana, pa godišnji, pa porodiljni.Samo da bude sve ok  :Smile: 
Kad krećeš na FET? Tribala bi skoro??? Držim fige  :Kiss: 
Cure sretno vam svima, puno visokih beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stipka

> Imam hydrosalpinix, proširenje jajovoda u kojima se nakuplja tekućina, ona je embriotoksicna ( u mom slučaju je riječ o blagom proširenju, i te tekućine nekad ima nekad nema pa cemo zbog toga ipak probat sa ivf bez da se izvade jajovodi ako ne uspije odstraniti će se jajovodi.  Nadam se da sam uspjela ukratko razjasnit


Ahaaa,ja sam mislila da pričaš o začepljenju jajovoda,zato sam pobucala.

----------


## željkica

> Željkice draga tu sam, evo ušla u 26tt. Dobro sam, opet me zezaju proteini, al ne otičem i tlak je dobar, za sada. Drob mi narasta puno, pa sam sva troma, beba lupka svaki dan. Radim još misec dana, pa godišnji, pa porodiljni.Samo da bude sve ok 
> Kad krećeš na FET? Tribala bi skoro??? Držim fige 
> Cure sretno vam svima, puno visokih beta


Vec 26 tt bas vrijeme leti,naravno da ce sve bit uredu!
A ja se nadam da cu u 4 mj ic nesto me posao zeza,inace bi odmah isla.

----------


## Isadora

Ivy1986 kod Šparca ti je odlična lokalna anestezija, dobiješ dvije bockalice u guzu, u jednu stranu Voltaren, u drugu stranu nešto za smirenje. Meni je bilo super, ništa me nije boljelo  :Smile: .

----------


## Ivy1986

Aj malo ste me smirile jer mi je panika s ovako velikim brojem folikula ali nek ja dodjem do toga pa cu panicarit u tom trenu.hehe. Bude li sve po planu sutra zadnji uzv i mogla bi aspiracija u nedilju

----------


## Stipka

Nema panike,i ja sam ih imala dosta pa ništa.. hehe.

----------


## luck

*Ivy* kakva je situacija? 
Pitanje curama koje prate cerviks tijekom ciklusa,koliko prije M se obicno spusti?

----------


## Ivy1986

Sutra stoperica pa se dogovaramo dalje,pretpostavljam ponediljak punkcija. Sad vec ima cca 20 folikula po 16-17mm

----------


## luck

Suuper!! Sretno!!  :fige:

----------


## Stipka

> *Ivy* kakva je situacija? 
> Pitanje curama koje prate cerviks tijekom ciklusa,koliko prije M se obicno spusti?


Ej draga. A to ti je sve individualno. Kako kome. Al u pravilu ,spusti se većini s kojima ja oko tog diskutirala i kako struka kaže,čim organizam shvati da nije došlo do začeća. "odma "nakon ovulac... no,,nekom Par dana nakon,a nekom par dana prije M. Tako da,pravilo je da pravila nema. Kod mene se spusti vrlo brzo nakon ovul..dva tri dana,i ne mrda vise hehe... ako ne mrda,mislim da teško može bit ista.. nekim u uspješnim postupcima zna šetat,malo gore malo dole..pa se posli digne kako spada. Al ako ne mrda,bar šta se mog iskustva tiče i cura oko mene ,ništa od toga. 
Kako si ti,koliko još do testa?

----------


## luck

Meni je cijelo vrijeme visoko ovaj put cak da ga nemogu ni dosec kad stavljam utrice..pa se nekako nadam..test u utorak  :Unsure:  kad ces ti po smrzlice?

----------


## Stipka

Ajme super. Nadam se da je to to. Pisni test i prije. Ako jest pokazat će. 12 dana nakon je sasvim dovoljno ako jest da pokaže.drzim fige na najjače za tebe . Ja ću po svoje na prolice, tamo 04 mis najvj. :grouphug:

----------


## luck

Prosli put mi se spustio dan dva prije testa..tako da..nema testa prije utorka  :Smile:  ako napravim u nedilju onda ga opet ponavljam u utorak a to mi je psihicki ajme!! Ajde brzoo ce proljece..mi cemo na ivf ako sad ne uspije al tek na jesen  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Uspit će.  :grouphug:

----------


## mexicana

Cure, vadila progesteron 21.dan, rezultat 14,5?????? Da li je to prenisko? I sto sada? Idem u gin slijedeci tjedan.

----------


## Stipka

Nisko je. Znaci da vjerov.nisi imala ovulac ovaj misec. Al to ništa ne znaci. Normalna je pojava da se ciklus dva dogodi nevaljala ovulac.

----------


## Niksi

Ivy jel bila punkcija? Kako je prosla?

----------


## mexicana

Ma svasta nesto mi se poremetilo... Uglavnom niti znam kad mi je ovulacija niti kad imam dobit stvari. Svi hormoni su mi dobri osim progesterona 21.dan. Vjerovatno i ne moze zbog toga doci do trudnoce. Kakva sada ide terapija? Da li je netko imao slicnu situaciju? Malo se bojim sto i kako dalje...

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy jel bila punkcija? Kako je prosla?


Je jutros. Sve super,nije skoro nista bolilo,bas sam se iznenadila. Dobila 13js pa cekam sutra da mi se jave kako je prosa party u labu hehe

----------


## luck

Ivy sretno,nek party u labu bude jaako dobar!! Moj cyclo je spreman za ujutro..prvi put prosle god kad sam ga kupila imala sam +.. nadajmo se opet al sa sretnim zavrsetkom  :grouphug:

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy sretno,nek party u labu bude jaako dobar!! Moj cyclo je spreman za ujutro..prvi put prosle god kad sam ga kupila imala sam +.. nadajmo se opet al sa sretnim zavrsetkom


Tnx. Sretno i tebi sutra,cekamo lipe vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## luck

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Negativan.... tako sam tuzna  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## giulia

Zao mi je luck  :Sad:  
Naravno da si tuzna. Daj si malo vremena, otuguj, otplaci, ljuti se... pusti emocije da odrade svoje i onda glavu gore i hrabro naprijed! 
Svaki neuspio pokusaj je korak blize uspjehu!!! 
♡♡♡

----------


## luck

Hvala ti giulia  :Heart:

----------


## Ivy1986

> Negativan.... tako sam tuzna


A joj bas mi je za. Otplaci to i u nove pobjede,tek slijedi ono pravo,ja nekako nemam vire u aih. 
Nek iduci put bude dobitan,drzi se  :Kiss:

----------


## luck

Hvala ti Ivy,ono pravo slijedi tek na jesen..dotad kucna radinost..kako je bilo na tvom partyu?

----------


## Ivy1986

Moji su dobri za sad od 13 se oplodilo 11 al mene danas spizdija hiper da se ne mogu pomaknit milimetar u krevetu a kamoli van njega. Jos sam u mukama i nadam se da nece puno trajat. Vjerojatno ce svi na smrzavanje pa u drugom ciklusu vracanje kad se sve smiri

----------


## Niksi

Ivy super za brojku oplodenih. Jesi dobila neke lijekove za hiper? Netko je na formu napisa da je dobro piti punnooo tekucine i pratiti da li se zadrzava u tijelu ili  cesto ides u wc..i da je dobro piti isosport i sl.pića zbog sastava

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy super za brojku oplodenih. Jesi dobila neke lijekove za hiper? Netko je na formu napisa da je dobro piti punnooo tekucine i pratiti da li se zadrzava u tijelu ili  cesto ides u wc..i da je dobro piti isosport i sl.pića zbog sastava


Dobila sam odma Dostinex koji bi trebao smanjiti hiper za 40% i od danas andol 100. Pijem i jedem koliko mogu jer je mucnina tu pa ne mogu previse. Presla sam na limunadu jer mi pase

----------


## bubekica

> Dobila sam odma Dostinex koji bi trebao smanjiti hiper za 40% i od danas andol 100. Pijem i jedem koliko mogu jer je mucnina tu pa ne mogu previse. Presla sam na limunadu jer mi pase


uvedi neki izotonicni napitak da nadoknadis elektrolite i izbalansiras tjelesne tekucine. od hrane izbjegavaj ugljikohidrate jer oni zadrzavaju tekucinu, povecaj unos proteinskih namirnica. nemoj sjediti, ili se lagano kreci ako moras, ili lezi. sretno, drz se!

----------


## little ivy

drage splićanke mozda mi netko od vas moze pomoc.
davno smo ja i muz vadila u splitu,sjecam se na pedijatriji, krv za genetiku-kariogram i mikrodelecije. zagubila sam broj na koji se moze narucit i detalje kod koga pa ako ima tko da zna molim pomoc

----------


## Niksi

Pozdrav svima! Krenili u naš 2.IVF , dugi protokol,koji mi ocito odgovara jer se oplodilo 10 jajnih stanica. Ali zbog OHSS transfer ce biti odgoden za drugi ciklus. Malo sam nestrpljiva, ali nadam se da ce se isplatit cekanje  ❤

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo i ja da se javim. Danas dobila injekcije, tako sad samo čekam da stvari stignu. Koji dan otprilike bude punkcija, tj.kolike veličine folikul bude?

----------


## Stipka

Oko 18 mm ide štoperica uvečer i preksutra ujut bude punkcija, e sad kad..kako kome,al uglavnom oko 12-13Og dana kod većine.

----------


## Ivy1986

Cure da vam se javim. Ja ipak zavrsila u bolnici zbog ohss. Od cetvrtka sam tu i ko zna do kad. Srica da sam reagirala odma nakon punkcije jer da je dodlo do transfera bilo bi gore iako je i ovo uzas. Na intezivnoj sam i ko zna do kad cu bit ode

----------


## Niksi

A joj

----------


## Niksi

A joj

----------


## Niksi

Ivy zao mi je sto si zavrsila u bolnicu, bas sam se pitala sto je sa tobom..ja sam u slicnoj situaciji..samo blazi oblik .
Bit ce to sve dobro,jake smo mi zene , prezivimo i nemoguce. Zelim ti brz oporavak i da sto prije ides po svoje eskimice .pozz

----------


## Mamiblue

Uh ivy, drži se curo. Glavu gore, proc će i to!
Ja evo još u iščekivanju stvari, pa da krenem sa bockanjem.  Već sam lagano nestrpljiva ..

----------


## Noelnia

Niksi, Ivy, hrabre cure, kako ste, je li situacija imalo bolja? Mamiblue, što ima novo kod tebe, je li krenulo bockanje?

----------


## Niksi

Hvala na brizi♡ ja sam dobro, puno tekucine,odmora i tabletica i sve se smirilo.. imamo 4 blastociste koje cekaju pa je sve punooo lakse..
Nadam se da nam je i Ivy bolje.
A ti jel kreces uskoro u nove borbe?

----------


## Mamiblue

Danas stvari stigle, sutra znači počinje ...

----------


## Noelnia

Super Niksi, mislim da je ovako najbolje za tebe i bebice da se prime aBd. Odmoran organizam to bolje prihvaća, to je moje mišljenje a još 4 bc, nije mala stvar, blago ti se! Mamiblue sretno s injekcijama i da bude za početak puno js i da sve to fino podneseš. Ja planiram nekad na jesen, pisala sam već da mi je nakon postupka štitna podivljala pa dok to malo dovedem u red... Sretno ženice!!!!

----------


## Ivy1986

Ja sam jos u bolnici ali bar sam sa intezivne pribacena na odjel. Ide bolje ali jos to nije ni blizu kraju. Mene je bas uvatila zestoka hiper ali borim se sta cu,nije lako al pobic ne mogu.
Dobila u subotu stvari 12dpo a jos mi najavljivali kako ce kasnit pa se pripala sta je to nisam ni promislila stvari,ka ono kad curice prvi put dobiju pa u panici.hehe

----------


## Ivy1986

> Hvala na brizi♡ ja sam dobro, puno tekucine,odmora i tabletica i sve se smirilo.. imamo 4 blastociste koje cekaju pa je sve punooo lakse..
> Nadam se da nam je i Ivy bolje.
> A ti jel kreces uskoro u nove borbe?


Koje tabletice koristis? Super za 4,bit ce to odlicno  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

Da, tebe je bas uvatia hiper,citala sam da imaju tri kategorije.. dobro da ide na bolje i da vise nisi na intenzivnoj, smirit ce se to, samo malo vise vremena treba .. a i ja sam pila dostinex, a  ocito je bia i blagi hiper..
Nadam se da ce FET uspjet . I tebe cekaju smrzlici?jel tako

----------


## Ivy1986

> Da, tebe je bas uvatia hiper,citala sam da imaju tri kategorije.. dobro da ide na bolje i da vise nisi na intenzivnoj, smirit ce se to, samo malo vise vremena treba .. a i ja sam pila dostinex, a  ocito je bia i blagi hiper..
> Nadam se da ce FET uspjet . I tebe cekaju smrzlici?jel tako


Popila i ja 2 kutije. Je 5 komada  :Smile:  Ali pricekat ce sigurno lipi period dok se ne oporavim fizicki i psihicki,u ovom trenu mi je samo da ovo prodje za dalje ni ne razmisljam

----------


## Yubi

Drage cure,žene..majke,sve one koje su radile uspješan/neuspješan IVF u Poliklinici Šparac da napišete iskustva a tako i savjete i sve šta bi pomoglo vezano za postupak IVF-a u Šparac Poliklinici.
Osobno imam lipa iskustva s dr.Šparcem i osobljem,ali isto tako bi tila čut vaša iskustva,dojmove i pokoji savjet bi dobrodošao.
Da vidim koliko nas ima u "klubu" Šparac  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

Ivy kod koga si bila u postupku?

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy kod koga si bila u postupku?


Kod sparca

----------


## željkica

Jesi pila Bromergon? Ja sam dva puta imala veci broj folikula i dr je vidio da bi moglo doci do hipera i odmah mi je uveo Bromergon.

----------


## Ivy1986

> Jesi pila Bromergon? Ja sam dva puta imala veci broj folikula i dr je vidio da bi moglo doci do hipera i odmah mi je uveo Bromergon.


Nisam samo dostinex.
Evo su me skinili sa svega i bude li sve ok za 2 dana idem kuci

----------


## željkica

Cudno zašto to nije dao,al dobro glavno da se sad sve smirilo i da ces brzo kuci.

----------


## Mamiblue

Ja sam krenula sa bockanjem, u petak je prvi ultrazvuk  :Smile:

----------


## Maci

Drizite se cure...evo da se i ja javim,prva punkcija u ned.odradjena, imala sam 16 folik., 15 j.st, a oplodjeno ih je vise od 10 (dr.P ne govori bas puno), transfer bi trebao biti 5.dan. Punkciju sam odradila pod opcom anest., dr.nije bio u pocetku za to, ali na kraju mi je rekao da je bolje da sam tako jer su folikuli bili na nezgodnom mjestu tj.visoko. Bromergon pocela piti dan ili dva prije punkcije i jos pijem. Ono sto me muci je uzasan zatvor i bol u crijevima da ne mogu bas hodati i sve sto pojedem budem naduta i zategnuta s vjetrovima kao da sam se prezderala ( ovo mi je pocelo 2 do 3 dana prije punkcije) te se nastavilo i dalje. Piskim normalno i nemam bolove u jajnicima, mozda neka mala probadanja. Imam i mucnine te me je strah uopce jesti. Samo lezim i spavam. Strah me je da nije hiperstimulacija i da se to ne prosiri nakon transfera. Zvala sam dok.on kaze da je to sve ok. Imam laganu temp.37, 2 (od jucer sam na utrogestanu i estrofemu), misli da je to od utrogestana. Kako je vama bilo nakon punkcije? Je li ovo normalno ili?

----------


## Ivy1986

> Drizite se cure...evo da se i ja javim,prva punkcija u ned.odradjena, imala sam 16 folik., 15 j.st, a oplodjeno ih je vise od 10 (dr.P ne govori bas puno), transfer bi trebao biti 5.dan. Punkciju sam odradila pod opcom anest., dr.nije bio u pocetku za to, ali na kraju mi je rekao da je bolje da sam tako jer su folikuli bili na nezgodnom mjestu tj.visoko. Bromergon pocela piti dan ili dva prije punkcije i jos pijem. Ono sto me muci je uzasan zatvor i bol u crijevima da ne mogu bas hodati i sve sto pojedem budem naduta i zategnuta s vjetrovima kao da sam se prezderala ( ovo mi je pocelo 2 do 3 dana prije punkcije) te se nastavilo i dalje. Piskim normalno i nemam bolove u jajnicima, mozda neka mala probadanja. Imam i mucnine te me je strah uopce jesti. Samo lezim i spavam. Strah me je da nije hiperstimulacija i da se to ne prosiri nakon transfera. Zvala sam dok.on kaze da je to sve ok. Imam laganu temp.37, 2 (od jucer sam na utrogestanu i estrofemu), misli da je to od utrogestana. Kako je vama bilo nakon punkcije? Je li ovo normalno ili?


Kod svakoga je drugacije ali ja ti mogu rec kako je kod mene islo. Odma dan nakon punkcije mi je pocela muka i povracanje,ne previse ali sam samo lezala. Kad sam isla na wc pocelo me bacat ka da cu se onesvistit. Teze sam se i dizala jer me sve zatezalo. Dan nakon se malo smirila muka a onda 3.dan uzas nikako zaustavit povracanje i tad sam isla za bolnicu. Zatvor je isto bija prisutan od prije punkcije ali nisam imala ni nagon niti mi je tu sta smetalo.
Moj ti je prijedlog ako vidis da nisi ok do transfera posebno ta mucnina i ako bude povracanje ili naraste trbuh da niti ne obavis transfer jer hiper pokaze svoj puni sjaj nakon transfera. Imas puno oplodjenih ostat ce ih sigurno do 5.dana dosta za zamrzavanje. Nakon sta sam ovo prosla ne bi to pozelila ni najgorem neprijatelju a ne znam sta bi to jos bilo da je doslo do transfera. 
Upozori P na sve simptome i zelim ti svu sricu da sve ide ok,da to nije hiper i da nece bit.

----------


## Niksi

Svaki organizam razlicito reagira pogotovo na ovu kolicinu bockalica, jedino sta mi sa vecim AMH imamo vece sanse za OHSs.
u mom slucaju ja sam se super osjecala, nikakva nadudost, cak sam bila i uvjerena da ce do kraja sve tako proci..na sto me dr.Š upozoria da cu najvjerojatnije piti dostinex za hiper  jer  hcg koji se dobije stopericom i ukoliko dode do trudnoce beta hcg dodatno povecava i hiperstimulaciju..
Pila sam ga od dana stoperice, 8dana.. puno tekucine , odmora  i evo kao da nista i nije bilo.. sad cekam M i onda krecemo i prirodni FET.
Moj savjet ukoliko imate bilo tegoba, obavezno se javiti dr..koji vam vodi postupak. Nema glupih pitanja..
I da za zatvor donat mg i cepici provjereno pomazu  :Wink:

----------


## Maci

Hvala vam Ivy i Niksi....mogu mislit kako je tebi Ivy..a ja se i ovako ne osjecam dobro, a kako je tek tebi......nadam se da nije hiper, ali nekako me strah da je na granici...imam danas i sutra pa cu trazit da me pregleda...mene je isto prvi dan mantalo, sutradan nije, ali sam taj dan jela i pila donat mg i onda me navecer uhvatila mucnina, podrigivanje, krulenje i vjetrovi mislila sam da cu puknit...budem i ja zategnuta kad pojedem nesto, a onda ne mogu bas hodat..cini mi se da mi je danas malo bolje....imam isto malo veci amh..upozorit cu ga jos jednom na simptome..ali kao da me ne cuje...

----------


## željkica

Maci pij dosta tekucine i prati koliko mokris,zatvor i mucnina ti mogu bit i od Bromergona,on tesko padne na želudac i ja sam ga uvijek pila nakon jela.javi kako je pregled prosao.

----------


## mexicana

Znaci, cure poslusajte sad moju pricu. Ja i muz radimo na bebi vec godinu dana. (Odnosi skoro svaki drugi dan i nista) Meni hormoni zbrckani, posebno taj progesteron koji je na donjoj granici, kad mi je ovulacija nemam pojma jer mi ciklusi variraju od 21 do 40 dana. Krvarim mjesecno oko 15 dana (10 dana spotinga i 5 dana menstruacija), a krvarenje se pogorsalo zadnjih pola godine. Odem na pregled sad u 1.mj i da jos bude gore papa pokaze Cin 1. Dobijem vaginalete koje moram stavljati 14 dana, pa sacekati mjesec i onda druge neke koje bi trebale "oljustiti" taj prvi nezdravi sloj tkiva. I tako ja dobijem menstruaciju 28.1., krenem par dana prije stavljati te tablete (jerbo ne znam kada ce stvari doc), stanem dok stvari traju i nastavim iza stvari. Kako sam cila u bedu zbog cile situacije, ja i muz nismo imali odnose cijelo to vrijeme, osim jednog puta i to tako priko volje jer sve me polako stufalo.  :Sad:  E sad, nakon mjesec dana, meni krene to moje krvarenje prije stvari i traje i traje i traje 10 dana kao i obicno. Trebam krenit stavljat nove vaginalete, al kao da mi nesto nije dalo mira i ja odlucim napravit test. TEST POZITIVAN! U soku ja i moj muz jer mi nije jasno kada i kako se dogodilo u ovoj totalno zbrckanoj situaciji gdje ja ni jednom nisam mogla zamisliti da cu ostat trudna. Ovo je cudo, ne znam kako bi to nazvala. Godinu dana tempiramo, trudimo se, a ovaj put niti u peti niti u pameti. Doktorica je potvrdila sve na UZ, dala mi tblte progesterona i rekla da mirujem. Jos sam kao Alisa u zemlji cudesa i ne vjerujem da je ovo stvarno. Zato cure, cuda se dogadjaju svaki dan i nemojte nikada prestati vjerovati u njih. Svima sretno i drzite mi fige da bude sve oke i dalje i da se bebica rodi ziva i zdrava.

----------


## Noelnia

Ženice moje, mene zanima je li praksa svakog postupka terapija dostinexom? Ja sam ga pila isto 8 dana, povraćala sam, bolovi u jajnicima,javila se u kliniku, dr je rekao da je sve ok i da je normalno. Mene sad kopka je li to bio neki oblik hipera i je li moguće da me na to nije upozorio? Čitajući vaše postove prepoznala sam da sam bila u nekom takvom stanju, očito blažem. Punktirali su mi 16 js...Ivy, Niksi bravo za napredak, a Medicina čestitke od srca i da uživaš u trudnoći!

----------


## Noelnia

Mexicana sam mislila

----------


## Ivy1986

Maci kakvo je stanje?
Ja sam jucer dosla doma i sad jos 2 tjedna strogog mirovanja,puno tekucine i onda kontrola pa cemo vidit jesu se jajnici smanjili jer su i dalje ogromni. Ali mislim da cu iduci tjedan do S pa ce i on pogledat sve skupa

----------


## Maci

Evo da se javim, na pregledu je proslo sve uredu, malo uvecani jajnici, ali je dobro ...napravili smo transfer i sad sve u Bozije ruke...jucer sam uspjela i na wc otici i odmah mi je bilo lakse ..dalje nastavljam s Bromerg, za svaki slucaj....isto osjecam lagane grceve zadnja dva dana, ali valjda sam osjetljiviji tip..hvala vam cure..i cestitam Mexicana...bit ce dobro Ivy, samo miruj...iduci ciklus je tvoj...

----------


## Maci

Moguce Noelnia da je bio..dr.P. mi je rekao da su imali curu koja je zbog 6 folikula razvila hiper...a neke cure izvade i po 20 pa ne dobiju...danas sam srela curu koja nije imala nikakve simptome nakon punkcije, a imala je 20 jajnih stanica...a ja sam cili tjedan prespavala..evo i Ivy je imala teski hiper...bitno je pratiti svoje tijelo, a doktori bi trebali upozoriti cure na to..a ne da se igraju pa sta bude...

----------


## Noelnia

Vidim sve cure s hiperom pile dostinex, ja sam sve kljukala šta su mi dali, nisam puno ni pitala, tek sam sad počela malo bolje kužiti stvari i slažu mi se kockice...Kad se sjetim kako sam bila loše, mučnina, ja mislila to tako treba. Maci, odmaraj i da ti ovo bude dobitna kombinacija!

----------


## Niksi

Mexicana čestitam!!!! Maci sretno i da bude lijepa beta ♡

----------


## Maci

Hvala vam cure..mi smo dale sve od sebe, a sad je sve u Njegovim rukama...bit ce sve dobro... :Kiss:

----------


## Mamiblue

Meni danas stoperica u srijedu punkcija..imate koji savjet šta ponit? Koliko ostajem tamo ležati?

----------


## Noelnia

> Meni danas stoperica u srijedu punkcija..imate koji savjet šta ponit? Koliko ostajem tamo ležati?


Ne trebaš ništa nositi, tamo dobiješ čak i uložak. Nakon punkcije ležiš nekih 20-ak min, a ne moraš ni to, ja sam odmah otišla kući. Drži te anestezija pa ti je svejedno,ne osjećaš ništa. Sretno draga i ne opterećuj se!

----------


## Mamiblue

Prošla punkcija! Nije me ništa bolilo niti sam ista osjetila koliko me osamutilo ono šta su mi dali protiv bolova. Još me malo manta. 17 jajnih stanica su izvukli.

----------


## Ivy1986

> Prošla punkcija! Nije me ništa bolilo niti sam ista osjetila koliko me osamutilo ono šta su mi dali protiv bolova. Još me malo manta. 17 jajnih stanica su izvukli.


Super i odlican broj js. Jesu ti javili koliko se oplodilo? Kako se ti osjecas danas?

----------


## Mamiblue

Oplodilo se njih 15. A osjetim neku tupu bol dole, nije nepodnošljiva nego više neugodna. I nekako se napuhano osjecam

----------


## željkica

Mamiblue je pijes dosta tekucine, jel pazis koliko mokris?

----------


## Mamiblue

Pa osrednje, mokrim svako malo. Zašto?

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo sam malo proguglala, misliš zbog hiperstimulacije? Imate koji savjet? Trbuh mi je nadut i malo me jajnici probadaju, pogotovo kad se dizem.  Danas sam sve normalno radila. Al me ova nadutost buni :/

----------


## bubekica

Mamiblue gdje si u postupku? Kakva je bila stimulacija?
Obzirom na broj jajnih stanica mislim da ti je povecan rizik hiperstimulacije, trebala bi izbjegavati sjedenje i ponavljane radnje poput peglanja i sauganja. Svakako unosi puno tekucine, izotonicnih napitaka i miruj sto vise. 
Sretno!

----------


## Maci

> Evo sam malo proguglala, misliš zbog hiperstimulacije? Imate koji savjet? Trbuh mi je nadut i malo me jajnici probadaju, pogotovo kad se dizem.  Danas sam sve normalno radila. Al me ova nadutost buni :/


Mamiblue, miruj i pij dosta tekucine..ja sam isto bilo naduta i probadalo me barem tjedan dana nakon punkcije i bila sam skroz malaksala i uhvatio me zatvor 4-5 dana...najbolje jedi nesto toplo kao juha...izvadjeno mi je 16 folikula, morao je nekoliko puta probijati zid, ali doktor mi je dao bromergon kojeg jos pijem i nakon transfera...treba mirovati dok se god ne budes osijecala dobro i ako ti bude gore obavezno zovi doktora...ne reagiramo svi isto..ipak stimulacija je veliki sok za tijelo...

----------


## Inesz

> Evo sam malo proguglala, misliš zbog hiperstimulacije? Imate koji savjet? Trbuh mi je nadut i malo me jajnici probadaju, pogotovo kad se dizem.  Danas sam sve normalno radila. Al me ova nadutost buni :/


Draga, di si bila u postupku?
Je li ti liječnik dao upute kako da se ponašaš u slučaju hiperstimulacije jer kod tebe je bilu puno folikula i iz njih aspirirano 17 jajnih stanica.
Najbolje odmah nazovi svog doktora. Guglanje i savjeti na forumu su sekundarni, najvažniji su savjeti i skrb koju ćeš dobiti od svog liječnika.

----------


## Mamiblue

Bila sam u postupku u bolnici. Niko mi ništa nije reka, samo da se javim da mi kažu koliko ih se oplodilo i kad će transfer bit i da stavljam utrogestan.  Na stimulacije sam dobro reagirala do punkcije . Sad ta nadutost. Danas su mi se rekli javit pa ću pitat.

----------


## željkica

Veoma neozbiljno!Pij puno tekucine i obavezno se javi doktoru i reci za nadutost! !!

----------


## Ivy1986

Mamiblue pij 2-3l tekucine dnevno i najbolje ti je piskit u posudu sa mjericom da tocno mozes vidit koliko izmokris jer odokativno neces znat. To je bilo prvo sta su mi dali u bolnici. Ne virujem da ce se zafrkavat s obzirom da su oko mene imali 2tjedna posla a prije mene jos gori slucaj,sve je to isti tim. Ako imas bilo kakve tegobe reci im a posebno ako krene povracanje i povecanje droba

----------


## Maci

> Mamiblue pij 2-3l tekucine dnevno i najbolje ti je piskit u posudu sa mjericom da tocno mozes vidit koliko izmokris jer odokativno neces znat. To je bilo prvo sta su mi dali u bolnici. Ne virujem da ce se zafrkavat s obzirom da su oko mene imali 2tjedna posla a prije mene jos gori slucaj,sve je to isti tim. Ako imas bilo kakve tegobe reci im a posebno ako krene povracanje i povecanje droba


Ivy kako je tebi sada?

----------


## Ivy1986

Bolje je. Bila sam u sridu na kontrolu kod S i napokon se jajnici smanjili,triba jos malo da dodju na staro ali razlika je ogromna. Triba se sad pocet kretat sta je tesko nakon misec dana ugl lezanja i u zatvorenome tako da sam bez energije

----------


## Maci

> Bolje je. Bila sam u sridu na kontrolu kod S i napokon se jajnici smanjili,triba jos malo da dodju na staro ali razlika je ogromna. Triba se sad pocet kretat sta je tesko nakon misec dana ugl lezanja i u zatvorenome tako da sam bez energije


Bit ce to dobro, malo po malo..koliko mozes, svaki dan ce biti bolje...iskoristi malo i ove tople dane

----------


## željkica

Mamiblue kako si?

----------


## Mamiblue

Hej cure evo bolje, dosta bolje. Jučer trbuh tvrd, napuhnut, nisam mogla normalno ni hodat. Dobila temperaturu. Cijelo vrijeme sam pila dosta tekućine i sve šta bi popila izmokrila bi. Jutros kad sam se probudila trbuh se dosta smanjio. Nije još doša na svoje al puno bolje nego jučer, danas je bio i transfer.  Evo sad mirujem  :Smile:

----------


## Ivy1986

Mamiblue kakvo je stanje sad nakon transfera?

----------


## Mamiblue

Osjećam se sasvim normalno. Trbuh i dalje nije došao na svoje, al ova 2 dana sam samo ležala i jela pa i ne može bit hehe, al svakako nije onako kao nakon punkcije. Nemam nekih bolova, u danu me nekad malo zna dili žicnit ali nista strasno.stavljam utrogestane i pijem folacin.  Danas sam bila malo na kavici, sve lagano.  Kako si ti ivy? Ostale cure, ima šta novo?

----------


## Inesz

Mamiblue,
Sretno!~~~~~~~
što je bilo od onih 15 oplođenih jajnih stanica?
Koliko zametaka i na koji dan su zamrzli?

----------


## Mamiblue

Od svega zamrznula je 2 blastociste i to je to

----------


## Inesz

Mamiblue, 
ti i tvoj muž ste bez dijagnoze? Koliko je tebi godina?
Koji dan si imala transfer, koliko zametaka?
~~~~ za pozitivan test za 10  dana

----------


## Ivy1986

> Osjećam se sasvim normalno. Trbuh i dalje nije došao na svoje, al ova 2 dana sam samo ležala i jela pa i ne može bit hehe, al svakako nije onako kao nakon punkcije. Nemam nekih bolova, u danu me nekad malo zna dili žicnit ali nista strasno.stavljam utrogestane i pijem folacin.  Danas sam bila malo na kavici, sve lagano.  Kako si ti ivy? Ostale cure, ima šta novo?


Pazi se i dalje jer zna sve podivljat kad beta pocne rast,pomalo bez naprezanja. Cekamo plusic  :Wink: 
Ja sam puno bolje,pocela sam pomalo vanka setuckat tako da ide to na svoje,nadam se ubrzo bit na starome

----------


## Mamiblue

Ines, imam 30god,, kod mene je navodno problem hydrosalpinix (lagano proširenje jajovoda ispunjeno tekucinom, ta tekućina sprječava oplodnju u jajovodu),  koji je pod upitnikom jer zadnjih nekoliko puta na uzv nisu vidjeli tu tekućinu. Uz to mi je i AMH nizah (9.4). Transfer je bio 3 dan od punkcije, vraćene su 2 osmostanicne.  Ivy joj ne plasi me, ono je bilo užas mogu mislit kako je tek tebi bilo.  Ma nego sta ce nego bit bolje, mi smo zene jake.

----------


## Maci

Drage cure evo da vam javim da cekam svoj prvi ultrazvuk

----------


## Maci

Drage cure evo da vam javim da cekam svoj prvi ultrazvuk..zahvaljujem dragom Bogu na tome...vjerujem da je sv.Josip, draga Gospe i Isus pomogli jer sam im se cijelo vrijeme molila....iako vas ne poznajem u mojim ste molitvama svaku vecer i zelim vam puno srece jer je svaka od vas zasluzila biti mama...nikad ne odustajte i kad vam se cini da nema vise smisla...neka nas dragi Bog sve cuva i ostvari nasu zelju

----------


## garava13

Pozz svima, od sljedece menge krecemo sa postupkon u kbc. Dali svaki dan moram dolaziti na injekcije i ultrazvuk ili... ?

----------


## Niksi

Cestitam Maci!!!

----------


## Maci

> Cestitam Maci!!!


Hvala ti Niksi :D

----------


## Mamiblue

Čestitke maci! Garava injekcije možeš i sama sebi davat. Uzv obično bude 6 dan pa onda svaki drugi...sve zavisi

----------


## garava13

> Čestitke maci! Garava injekcije možeš i sama sebi davat. Uzv obično bude 6 dan pa onda svaki drugi...sve zavisi


Hvala ☺

----------


## Ivy1986

Mamiblue jesi vadila betu?
Maci jesi bila na uzv?
Ostale cure u kojem ste stadiju?

----------


## Niksi

Bok Ivy kako si ti? Ja u iscekivanju bete..uf jos tjedan dana.. 3 dana mirovala..pa se lagano vratila obavezama..da vrime lakse prode

----------


## Ivy1986

> Bok Ivy kako si ti? Ja u iscekivanju bete..uf jos tjedan dana.. 3 dana mirovala..pa se lagano vratila obavezama..da vrime lakse prode


O jos malo. ~~~~~ za plusic  :Wink: 
Ja sam ok,kontrola za cca 1mj pa cemo vidit kad krenit sa FETom

----------


## Niksi

Pa jel moze kompliciranije.. u utorak sam napravila test i pokaza + , danas vadila betu 2tjedna nakon transfera i ne pokazuje trudnocu  :Sad:  Sutra ponavljamo betu da nije greska labaratorija. Do sada nikad mi M nije kasnila a sada kasni 6 dana..

----------


## Stipka

Jesi primala injekcije bthg možda? Ili je to,ili biokemijska pa je Beta pala... ili je pak greška laba. Ja ti želim ovo treće

----------


## Niksi

Primila sam inekciju ali kaze mi dr.Tandara da je trebala izac iz organizma,jer je proslo dovoljno dana..a i ja se nadam da je greska laba.. najluđe sta sad sumljam u sebe da li sam uopce vidila +.

----------


## Stipka

> Primila sam inekciju ali kaze mi dr.Tandara da je trebala izac iz organizma,jer je proslo dovoljno dana..a i ja se nadam da je greska laba.. najluđe sta sad sumljam u sebe da li sam uopce vidila +.


Koliko dana je prošlo od injekcije do testa?! Ja sam na tom doktorirala hehe

----------


## željkica

Da skratis muke mozes otic u Analize i izvadit krv nalaz ce ti danas bit gotov.

----------


## Niksi

> Koliko dana je prošlo od injekcije do testa?! Ja sam na tom doktorirala hehe


Tjedan dana je proslo od inekcije do testa.. a nista vadit cu krv ponovno sutra pa cemo znati..

----------


## Stipka

Drzim fige da uspije,al 7 dana nakon injekcije je još uvik moguće da ostane mala količina bete,dovoljna za plus na testu..meni je 6 ti dan plus bia ko kuća,a dva dana nakon tog Beta ravnaaa nuli..nije svačiji organizam isti. A šta se tiče kašnjenja menge,većina cura ne dobije mengu prije nego li stane s utrogestanima,ja osobno 3 dana nakon prestanka,uvik... po tome ti se ne treba ravnat u ovim postupcima.

----------


## MTV

Pozdrav cure! Prije svega čestitam svim plusicima,Niksi i tebi zelim da bude pravi.
 Evo mi se vraćamo u nove pobjede,čekamo m da bi krenuli u drugi postupak ali odlučila je odugovlačiti  :Wink: . Ponavljala sam anmh koji je prije 3 god bio 50,sada je 30. Prošli postupak sam bila na terapiji bemfolom, sada mi je dao ovaleap. Dali netko ima iskustva?

----------


## Niksi

> Drzim fige da uspije,al 7 dana nakon injekcije je još uvik moguće da ostane mala količina bete,dovoljna za plus na testu..meni je 6 ti dan plus bia ko kuća,a dva dana nakon tog Beta ravnaaa nuli..nije svačiji organizam isti. A šta se tiče kašnjenja menge,većina cura ne dobije mengu prije nego li stane s utrogestanima,ja osobno 3 dana nakon prestanka,uvik... po tome ti se ne treba ravnat u ovim postupcima.


Ma znam za utrogestane, samo u mene je bar do sad slucaj bia da i uz njih 28-mi dan M stigne..pa se i zbog nadam da je uspjelo...
Hvala na potpori

----------


## Stipka

A možda greška laboratorija.. drzim fige da jest. Javi kako je prošlo  :grouphug:

----------


## Inesz

Niksi, mozes prije bete ponoviti test.

----------


## Ivy1986

Uf Niksi nadam se da je greska laba  :Kiss:  
Javi nam sutra,sretno  :Wink: 
MTV sretno,ja imam iskustva samo sa bemfolom pa ne mogu pomoc  :Wink: 
Di nam je Mamiblue sa svojom betom? Nadam se sa mazi busicu  :Wink:  
Uf i ja jedva cekam krenit u FET. Jos manje od misec do kontrole  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

Evo da se javim..danas smo vadili betu u Analize i ipak negativna tj. 0,4 (tako mi bar sestra rekla)..  vidit cemo sta dalje i kad cemo po druga dva smrzlica..mozda treca sreca..

----------


## Ivy1986

> Evo da se javim..danas smo vadili betu u Analize i ipak negativna tj. 0,4 (tako mi bar sestra rekla)..  vidit cemo sta dalje i kad cemo po druga dva smrzlica..mozda treca sreca..


A joj za mi je  :Sad:  Bit ce 3.sreca samo pozitivno naprid  :Kiss:

----------


## Stipka

Zao mi je niski! Izgleda ipak od injekcije... hrabro dalje,glavu gore.  :grouphug:

----------


## Loli5

Pozdrav cure...
Pratim Vaše postove dosta dugo,pa bih zeljela sa vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo iz kbc Split.
2009 god. 2 x AIH beta 0
2009 god. 1 IVF biokemijska trudnoća
2010 god. prirodna trudnoća stigla moja sreća,moj dječak L.
10-2016 god. 1 IVF  prokrvarila 10 dan beta 0
04-2017 god. FET 13 dan beta 851,danas 16 dan beta 2836
Čekamo uzv...

----------


## garava13

> Pozdrav cure...
> Pratim Vaše postove dosta dugo,pa bih zeljela sa vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo iz kbc Split.
> 2009 god. 2 x AIH beta 0
> 2009 god. 1 IVF biokemijska trudnoća
> 2010 god. prirodna trudnoća stigla moja sreća,moj dječak L.
> 10-2016 god. 1 IVF  prokrvarila 10 dan beta 0
> 04-2017 god. FET 13 dan beta 851,danas 16 dan beta 2836
> Čekamo uzv...


Dobrodosla Loli, prvo velike cestitke. Koji ti je dan vracen? Ja sam danas 2dnt dvodnevni cetverostanicni.

----------


## Loli5

Zamrznuta su mi dva 8 i jedan 6 ...Nakon odmrzavanja vracene 2 morule....
Et 22 dan ciklusa..
Stimulacija decapeptylom,decortinom,estrofemom,
potom utrogestan i duphaston.

----------


## Loli5

Garava,kod kojeg si dr.?Ako sam dobro popratila da si i ti u kbc?

----------


## garava13

> Garava,kod kojeg si dr.?Ako sam dobro popratila da si i ti u kbc?


Kod dok.B. od ovog postupka, do sada smo bilo na VV. ti?

----------


## garava13

Koju dijagnozu imate?

----------


## Loli5

Ja:sve ok
mm:sve ok
Ja sam u dr. Š.,a transfer mi je odradio dr. B. jer je bila subota a on je bio dezuran.

----------


## garava13

Jesi imala kakve simptome? Ubiti meni je danas 2dnt, jer je dan transfera 0dnt..

----------


## Loli5

Imala sam sve simptome pms-a,najizrazenije bolne grudi i krizobolja!

----------


## Stipka

> Zamrznuta su mi dva 8 i jedan 6 ...Nakon odmrzavanja vracene 2 morule....
> Et 22 dan ciklusa..
> Stimulacija decapeptylom,decortinom,estrofemom,
> potom utrogestan i duphaston.


 Čestitke!!!!  :grouphug:  :grouphug:  do kojeg dana si koristila Estrofem tj do kad?

----------


## Loli5

Estrofem sam koristila od 3 dana ciklusa  do 21.04. taj dan sam vadila betu i dr. rekla da prekinem...

----------


## Mamiblue

Hej cure, nije me bilo pa da kažem.. .nama nije ivf uspio, bila je biokemijska  37, pa palo, sad idemo u fet, zamrznute su 2 blastociste

----------


## Ivy1986

> Hej cure, nije me bilo pa da kažem.. .nama nije ivf uspio, bila je biokemijska  37, pa palo, sad idemo u fet, zamrznute su 2 blastociste


A joj bas mi je za. Kad bi isli sa fet-om?

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo već smo ga odradili.  Iako su mi odma rekli da nisu blastociste u nekom stanju pa da se ne nadam. Odma me ubilo u pojam.

----------


## Stipka

Draga Sritno ti.. i moj fet je za par dana.. nemoj da te ubija u pojam to sta rekl,jer to ne znaci nista...i lošiji embriji imaju šanse.. da nemaju nikakvog potencijala,ne bi ti ih ni vraćali,bar ne bi smili...

----------


## Mamiblue

Hvala draga, a eto ne znam ni sama šta bi rekla i šta da mislim kad ti tako odma kazu.  Kad je tebi fet?

----------


## željkica

I da tu javim beta na 12dnt 290!

----------


## Stipka

Zeljkica bravooo!! Prisritna radi tebe.... drzim fige da sve bude dobro. Mamiblue, moj je sutra.pa šta Bog da.

----------


## Ivy1986

Zeljkice cestitam,nek se sve nastavi u tom tonu  :Kiss: 
Mamiblue nista nije otpisano,pozitivno gledat  :Wink: 
Stipka sritno sutra ~~~~  :Smile: 

Ja se narucila na kontrolu nakon hipera za 2tjedna pa cemo vidit kad mozemo startat sa fet-om  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

Zeljkice cestitam!!!   Sretno svima koji su u postupku ili krecu uskoro

----------


## tal

Željkice bravooooo ...čestitam od ❤i nek ide sve po školskom

----------


## željkica

Hvala cure!
Tal jel se to spremate za Fet? ?

----------


## tal

Da Željkice idem sutra na razgovor a usput sam radila i inzulinsku rezistenciju na svoju ruku i katastrofa je . Sigurno če me na tablete hitit . 
Baš se vesim za tebe kao da je meni , bravoooo

----------


## željkica

Tal hvala ti  :Kiss: 
Meni je ovaj put radio biopsiju endometrija i prije transfera sam dobila neku inekciju u venu ,koliko s ja razumila to je nesto da maternica odmah ne odbaci embrij, pa ga pitak!Sretno!!!

----------


## tal

Željkice ja sam radila prošli put biopsiju endometrija i dobila tu vensku minutnu inekciju i ništa . Vidit čemo možda mi fet paše više

----------


## željkica

Jesi bila na dogovor?

----------


## tal

> Jesi bila na dogovor?


Daaa 
Čekam vješticu i onda 14 dc na uzv . 
I usput sam dobila tablete za inzulinsku rezistenciju 
Kad je tebi uzv ? Koliko te onda izašlo fet sve ukupno ? Jesi li na fragminima ?

----------


## željkica

19.5 mi je uzv,da na fragminu sam i klasika utrogestan.

----------


## Niksi

> Daaa ������
> Čekam vješticu i onda 14 dc na uzv . 
> I usput sam dobila tablete za inzulinsku rezistenciju ������
> Kad je tebi uzv ? Koliko te onda izašlo fet sve ukupno ? Jesi li na fragminima ?


Tal gdje si vadila inzulinsku rezistenciju ?kako to utjece da se mrvice ugnjezde?

----------


## tal

Niksi ja sam inzulinsku vadila u Šibeniku u labaratoriju ...uzela uputnicu od dr opće prakse . Neznam dali utječe inzulinska na ugnježđenje ali znam da utječe poslje na plod a i mene same .

----------


## željkica

Tal u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## tal

Evo Željkice 7 dc a 15 dc idem na folikulometriju pa čemo vidit kad če bit transfer . A osim toga evo šetam po doktorima radi inzulinske rezistencije jer su me uvrstili među dijaberičare . Nije mi dosadno    :Sad:  . A ti vidim držiš smjer ok ?

----------


## željkica

Ajme jos i to!
Je je sve je ok.

----------


## tal

A e ....kod mene to dođe ko na tacni  :Smile:   :Wink:  . Samo neznam dali mi se uopće isplati feta pravit uz ovu slatku  :Sad:  dijagnozu ?

----------


## Niksi

Ivy ima li novosti? 
Ja bi mozda sljedeci mjesec isla na FET..treca sreca♡
Tal  nisi odustala?

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ivy ima li novosti? 
> Ja bi mozda sljedeci mjesec isla na FET..treca sreca♡
> Tal  nisi odustala?


Ja cekam M sutra i onda starta Estrofem i pratimo endometrij prema kojem nastimavamo fet  :Smile: 
To mora bit 3.sreca tebi ~~~~~~  :Wink:

----------


## Ivy1986

> A e ....kod mene to dođe ko na tacni   . Samo neznam dali mi se uopće isplati feta pravit uz ovu slatku  dijagnozu ?


Jesi dobila koju terapiju? Znam da se uzima Glucophage kod inz.rez. i mislim da je to onda ok i da ne bi trebalo nista remetit. Ja sam ga pila za pcos bez obzira na inz.rez.

----------


## tal

Ivy ja sam dobila Belformin od strane ginekologa a kad sam otišla dijabetičarki koja mi je ustanovila da imam šečer pojačala mu je dozu Belformina i sad mi je šečer pod kontrolom . Idem na feta ali se ne nadam ničemu jer su embriji od prije terapije tako da sam si umislila da nevaljaju  :Sad:  . 
Niksi ne nisam odustala al eto valjda se desi čudo  :Smile: . Al zato možda tebi bude treći put sretni

----------


## Niksi

Ma bit ce to jaki eskimici, lipo ce se ugnjezdit...sretno Ivy i Tal

----------


## tal

Hvala Niksi nadam se . Kad krećeš u fet ?

----------


## Ivy1986

Tal danas fm? Sta kaze?
Niksi kad ti startas?
Ja sam u sub ili pon na 1.fm pa cemo vidit stanje.
Sta je sa ostalima u kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## Niksi

Ja bi krajem mjeseca trebala krenit na 1 fm.. nadam se da ce nam svima biti uspjesno.

----------


## luck

Sretno svima koje ste u postupku il koje planirate ici. Mi odmaramo do jeseni  :grouphug:

----------


## Stipka

Ja sam pisala na drugoj temi.. nakon svih postupaka,fetova,godina i godina muke i truda ,konačno uspjeh.  :grouphug:  samo Nek i dalje ide kako treba,dan po dan. Zasad sam super,muž me tetoši ko nikad,kao i cijela obitelj i prijatelji. Kako god da bude,ovo je ogroman uspjeh za nas. Puno uspjeha i sreće svima!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ivy1986

> Ja sam pisala na drugoj temi.. nakon svih postupaka,fetova,godina i godina muke i truda ,konačno uspjeh.  samo Nek i dalje ide kako treba,dan po dan. Zasad sam super,muž me tetoši ko nikad,kao i cijela obitelj i prijatelji. Kako god da bude,ovo je ogroman uspjeh za nas. Puno uspjeha i sreće svima!!!!


Ajme cestitam i nek te od sad na dalje samo sreca prati i sve bude i vise nego odlicno  :Kiss:

----------


## Stipka

Hvala draga. Nadamo se najboljem pa šta bude.  :grouphug:  zamrla nam malo ova st tema,treba je oživiti  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Cure znate li možda da li u KBC-u Split itko radi transfer vođen ultrazvukom?

----------


## Stipka

Nemam pojma,al mislim da su se cure žalile da se tamo ne radi putem uzv,tako da,vjerov toga nema u KBC-u.

----------


## sunny83

> Cure znate li možda da li u KBC-u Split itko radi transfer vođen ultrazvukom?


Dr. Marusic sigurno radi transfer s UZV. Imala sam dva transfera ove godine kod nje i oba su bila vodena UZV-om, za ostale ne znam.

----------


## željkica

Tal jesi isla na kraju u postupak?
Ivy u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Ivy1986

Ja sam u folikulometrijama i tvrdoglavom endometriju koji nece da se pomakne sa 7mm. U sridu jos jedna fm i planiramo transfer u ponediljak pa kud puklo.
Kod tebe sve ide kako treba?

----------


## željkica

Sutra imam pregled i nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## Ivy1986

I da cujem da je sve ok?!  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> I da cujem da je sve ok?!


He he je sve je ok! :Smile:

----------


## Ivy1986

Bravo super  :Wink: 
Ja sam u ponediljak na transferu  :Smile:

----------


## Leptirko

Znate li mozda koji doktori u bolnici prate trudnoce? 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk

----------


## Niksi

> Bravo super 
> Ja sam u ponediljak na transferu


Sretno!! Drzim fige

----------


## Ivy1986

Hvala. Sve proslo savrseno. Sad cekat...

----------


## Ivy1986

Niksi kad je 1.fm?

----------


## Ivy1986

Mamiblue ocisti inbox  :Wink:

----------


## luck

Evo da malo osvjezim temu,posto je ovo bila skoro jedina na kojoj sam ikad pisala..mi smo jutros ugledali svoj + iz kucne radinosti..o emocijama necu ni govorit,nakon 4ipo godine..nisam bas sva svoja,samo molim Boga da bude sve uredu  :Heart:

----------


## Inso

To je baš lijepo čut!! Sretno!!

----------


## željkica

Luck čestitam! !!Sretno!

----------


## luck

Hvala od  :Heart:

----------


## Ivy1986

Luck cestitam,nek bude skolska do kraja  :Wink: 
Ja prijavljujem negativnu betu nakon feta  :Sad:

----------


## Niksi

Nije me bilo..malo vise odmarali ovaj put..ali ni to nije bila dobitna kombinacija..prijavljujem negativnu betu nakon fet-a ,prirodni ciklus..
U nove borbe  mozda na jesen, mozda zima..mozda upali domaci rad..nema odgovora...samo hrabro i strpljivo cekat svoje srecice..
Sretno svima

----------


## luck

Hvala ti..zao mi je radi tvoje bete  :Sad:

----------


## garava13

Cure, kada se točno vračaju sa kolektivnog?

----------


## NelaR

Curke molim pomoc, sestra bi trebala krenuti u pistupke, zivi u Splitu, medjutim ima problema sa socialnom ginekologicom jer joj nece izdati uputnice i mora svaki put gubiti dan na poslu da bi dobila dan bolovanja ili uputnicu za nesto, jer inzistira da ceka dok se ne izredaju svi koji idu na pregled.
Znate li kojeg normalnog ginekologa u Splitu ili Sinju da ne pravi probleme oko uputnica i sl?

----------


## katka22

Drage suborke...postavljam pitanje i ovdje
Iščekujem datum vađenja hormona u pripremi za postupak na Petrovoj i imam problemčić. Naime, u mom mjestu življenja ne vadi se slobodni testosteron niti trombofilija...upućena sam u Split. E sad...zovem veća danima i ne mogu na navedene brojeve nikoga dobiti, a bitno mi je jer su mi savjetovali da nazovem za eventualni upis. Može li mi tko pomoći s nekom info gdje točno trebam ići, koga zvati, znate li da li se potrebno upisati...ne bih zaista da mi propadne mjesec i sve se odulji nepotrebno...

----------


## 1latica

Katka na Križinama u laboratoriju se rade neki nalazi trombofilije mislim i sl. testosteron  557-465, a drugi dio na Firulama na patologij nemam broj, pogledaj na temi trombofilija.

----------


## Ivy1986

Katka koliko znam za nista se ne treba narucivat,dodjes u vrime vadjenja krvi sa uputnicom i to je to.

----------


## Ivy1986

E i ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi trombofilija ide sva na patologiji, imunologija je na krizine, ako sl.test.spada di i ostali hormoni onda je to firule nuklearna ili krizine (oboje moze)

----------


## sunčica0806

Poštovani, upravo sam dobila odgovor iz Češke, ovdje kupujem injekcije,u ljekarni. Imate li iskustva,gdje ste ih uzimali,u kojoj ljekarni u Splitu,riječ je o Menopuru,Diferelineu i stop injekciji Pregnil. unaprijed zahvalna!!!

----------


## Ivy1986

Evo i brojevi: krizine je latica stavila a patologija je 021 556 488 (tu ide faktor V,faktor II, MTHFR,PAI1 i ACE)

----------


## garava13

Jel zna netko do kad su na go u splitu?

----------


## Lara-st

Mislim da pocinju iza V. Gospe.

----------


## Inesz

Pacijentice i pacijenti koji se liječite ili namjeravate liječiti postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje u KBC Osijek i KBC Split imajte u vidu da ovi centri imaju višestruko nižu uspješnost u odnosu na ionako nisku razinu uspješnosti MPO postupka u hrvatskim bolnicama!
-u 2015. godini KBC Osijek je obavio 153 MPO postupka iz kojih je rođeno ukupno osam (8) djece

*- u 2015. godini KBC Split je obavio 198 MPO postupaka iz kojih je rođeno deset (10) djece!?*

"Godišnje izvješće Državnog registra o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji 2015.“
https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf

http://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodno...2284190841713#

----------


## Mojca

Poražavajuće.

----------


## Inesz

> Poražavajuće.


da. katastrofalna razina uspješnosti liječenja.

imali su oko 100 intrauterinih inseminacija i oko 100 IVF+ICSI postupaka. rezultat 10 rođene djece  :Sad:  ?!

u nekoj prosječno uspješnoj klinici 8-10 djece bi se rodilo samo iz 1OO ineminacija sjemenom partnera. 

a u KBC za 10 rođene djece treba 100 ineminacija i 100 IVF/ICSI postupaka.

----------


## Mamiblue

Inesz a jel ima za 2016-god?

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz a jel ima za 2016-god?


Ne, nema još. Rano je,  još  nije moguće utvrditi ishode svih postupaka obavljenih u 2016.
Ima još vremena da se rodi pokoje dijete iz postupaka sa kraja 2016.  :Smile:  A treba i vremena da se prikupe i srede podaci jer se podaci o obavljenim mpo postupcima. Ti podaci ne prikupljaju se u Registar (koji zapravo i ne postoji) u realnom vremenu nego klinike naknadno salju podatke Ministarstvu zdravstva.

----------


## saraLaughs

> da. katastrofalna razina uspješnosti liječenja.
> 
> imali su oko 100 intrauterinih inseminacija i oko 100 IVF+ICSI postupaka. rezultat 10 rođene djece  ?!
> 
> u nekoj prosječno uspješnoj klinici 8-10 djece bi se rodilo samo iz 1OO ineminacija sjemenom partnera. 
> 
> a u KBC za 10 rođene djece treba 100 ineminacija i 100 IVF/ICSI postupaka.


 Tuzno

----------


## saraLaughs

> Poštovani, upravo sam dobila odgovor iz Češke, ovdje kupujem injekcije,u ljekarni. Imate li iskustva,gdje ste ih uzimali,u kojoj ljekarni u Splitu,riječ je o Menopuru,Diferelineu i stop injekciji Pregnil. unaprijed zahvalna!!!


 Ljekarna nasuprot kapije ulaza  Kbc -Firule. 
Provjerite jel se moze kupiti bez ikakvog recepta od dr..

----------


## Inso

Curke, ima li netko preporuku za hematologa u Splitu, bilo privatno ili u KBC-u?

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

Jejja nema liste cekanja. Kad dok.procjeni, ides na postupak.

----------


## jejja

Hvala garava

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Veliko je zatisje tu,sprema li se tko u postupak? Sretno vam cure!

----------


## Inso

Ja sam se premišljala za Split, ali sam ipak odlučila za Zg, iako sam iz Splita. Nekako imam dojam da se malo parova odlučuje za Split, nadam se da sam u krivu... Voljela bih čuti neka pozitivna iskustva za MPO u Splitu, ali budući da je ova tema najmanje aktivna, za sad sam Split prekrižila. Pritom mislim na KBC, jer koliko sam upućena CITO je dosta uspješan

----------


## željkica

Da nažalost je tako,i dobro da si se odlucila za Zg kad ides preko Hzzo, a Cito je jako uspjesan i same pohvale za njega!

----------


## garava13

Bok cure, ja danas dobila i krecemo u postupak. Mi smo bili u Zg i prebacili se u St i imam bolja iskustva nego gore. Ja znam par cura koje su ostale u St trudne kroz zadnje 2god. Al svakako ako ispucamo sve od hzzo a ne bude nista, idemo u cito.

----------


## Inso

> Bok cure, ja danas dobila i krecemo u postupak. Mi smo bili u Zg i prebacili se u St i imam bolja iskustva nego gore. Ja znam par cura koje su ostale u St trudne kroz zadnje 2god. Al svakako ako ispucamo sve od hzzo a ne bude nista, idemo u cito.


Garava13, tko te vodi, koji doktor? Ja sam u Petrovoj, ali ne isključujem mogućnost da jedan hzzo postupak potrošim u Splitu, kad se umorim putovat gore-dole. Možda čak i jedan od dva prirodnjaka koje imamo na raspolaganju, u međuvremeu, između stimuliranih postupaka

----------


## garava13

Lnso dok. T.B.  mi smo ispucali dva u merkuru i to sto kazes umorili smo se od putovanja.. ovo je daleko lakse iako i dalje putujemo al blize je. Sretno.

----------


## sunny83

Nisam bas aktivna na forumu, ali imam samo pozitivno iskustvo iz KBC-a Split. Prije 3 godine sam rodila (iz drugog stimuliranog ICSI) a sada sam vec na pola puta druge trudnoce  :Smile:  (isto drugi stimulirani ICSI) Meni su na Humanoj stvarno super i sestre i embriologice i naravno dr. Marusic. 
A sto se tice ove statistike za 2015, zar ste svi zaboravili da Humana u Splitu skoro cijelu 2015 uopce nije radila zbog preuredenja?

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1ma40 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inso

> Nisam bas aktivna na forumu, ali imam samo pozitivno iskustvo iz KBC-a Split. Prije 3 godine sam rodila (iz drugog stimuliranog ICSI) a sada sam vec na pola puta druge trudnoce  (isto drugi stimulirani ICSI) Meni su na Humanoj stvarno super i sestre i embriologice i naravno dr. Marusic. 
> A sto se tice ove statistike za 2015, zar ste svi zaboravili da Humana u Splitu skoro cijelu 2015 uopce nije radila zbog preuredenja?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Lenovo P1ma40 koristeći Tapatalk


A vidi stvarno, na to sam skroz zaboravila. Doduše tada nisam bila u postupcima, ali sad kad kažeš sjećam se da sam čitala tu na forumu

----------


## Inso

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dalm...-istovremeno39

----------


## garava13

Sunny koji je problem kod vas?

----------


## sunny83

> Sunny koji je problem kod vas?


Oligoasthenospermia i tokom postupaka je meni skocio TSH pa sam na Eutiroxu

----------


## ive10

Pozdrav cure!
Trenutno sam u  postupku u kbc u Splitu,4 neuspjelih postupaka.Zaintrigirala me ona nova metoda u Cita pomlađivanja jajnika pošto imam malu rezervu jajnih stanica.
Ima li neko ikakvih iskustava što se toga tiče?

----------


## Inesz

> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dalm...-istovremeno39


Koliko je postupaka bilo u 2016 ako je rođeno 70-ak djece? Koliko poroda je bilo, koliko djece? Koliko je bilo stimuliranih? Koliko postupaka u prironom ciklusu, koliko inseminacija?
Hrvatska nama središnji MPO registar u koji bi se u realnom vremenu prijavljivali svi rezultati MPO postupaka. Dok se takav registar ne uspostavi, svatko će moći u medijima ili na web stranicama klinike slati poruke tipa: "mi smo najuspješniji na svijetu"!

Je li baš tako? Uključimo razum, pustimo medijsko samoreklamiranje.

Podaci Ministarstva zdravstva, jedini koji su javno dostupi, kažu da je KBC Split u 2014. imao 444 MPO postupka (nedostupn je broj postupaka prema vrsti- inseminacije, prirodnjak, stimulirani) iz kojih se rodilo 27 (dvadesetsedam) djece! Za 2015. godinu bilo je 198 MPO postupaka iz kojih se rodilo 10 (10) djece!

----------


## garava13

> Oligoasthenospermia i tokom postupaka je meni skocio TSH pa sam na Eutiroxu


Ista stvar je i sa nama. Nadam se da ce mo ovaj put biti uspjesni ko i vi.. ☺

----------


## saraLaughs

Pozz svima... Da podjelim s Vama svoja iskustva.. Mozda nekom pomognu i usmjere sta i kako dalje. 
Vec sam tu bila stavljala neke postove ali prije 2 god kad sam tek krenula u MPO vode. Nizak Amh i na kraju Hidrosalpinx jajovoda-Dr. Mimica , savjet bolnica..  iskljucivo laparaskopija. Splitska bolnica  - bez obavljenog Uzv-a otpililo me da nemaju dovoljno anesteziologa  i ponudili eventualni HSG na koji nisam pristala. I okrakaterizirane obje pretrage kao zapravo nepotrebne - savjet Ivf  ali.. ako uapijem uskladit svoj ciklus s njihovim godisnjima za Bozic.. sto bas i nije bilo moguce. Vratila sam se kod Dr Mimice koji mi je savjetovao trece misljenje dr Šparca. Moram vec sad naglasiti -Dr Šparac je izuzetan strucnjak , konkretan ,bez nejasnoca..uljudan i nadasve  empatican. Uz njegovu pomoc sam zavrsila na Sv. Duh gdje mi je obavljena laparaskopija.. Dijagnoza obostrani hidrosalpinx oba jajnika s priraslicama. Ucinjena neostoma lijevog  jajovoda i hiddrotubacija desnog. Otpustena s oba prohodna. 3 mj. Prirodnog pokusavanja bezuspjesno . Pokusala sam povratak u St bolnicu ali nisam se bas pronasla tamo.. ipak. Vagala sam i odlucila se za povratak kod dr Šparca. I... 
 prvi postupak Ivf , 4 folikula, 3 j.s. 2 vracene treci dan..  beta 0.7 . Prije drugog postupka nalaz Amh losiji za tri u odnosu na 1 god od prethodnog nalaza. 
Dva dana prije pocetka stimulacije za taj postupak TSH 4.8 
Nista.. Nuklearna i Uzv Stitnjace -blaza difuzna bolest uz dvi koloidne ciste na lijevom reznju. Terapija 6 tjedana Eutirox 0.25 Tsh -2.2 
Dr.Šparac predlozi jos pola tabletice , znaci Eutirox  0.35  i krenem u postupak s Tsh -1.95 
Losa reakcija na stimulaciju 2 folikula .i skine me s terapije..1 folikul ipak sam dosa do kraja i u njemu j.s. Ivf +Icsi Et  treci dan ,beta 9.8 - lagana biokemijska.. pauza cilo lito i novi postupak.. Pocetak uz Femaru pa Menopur + Orgalutran 
6 folikula ,6 j.s. Stigle dvije do stadija blastociste i vracene. 13 dnt - beta 868.3 , 15 -i  beta 1671
16 -i dnt - lagano krvarenje samo jednom ujutro taj dan i  posli samo ponekad smedji obris na wc papiru .. Mirovanje uz 3×1 Duphastan i injekciju Brevactide.. 17-i dnt beta 3480   Doktor kaze da iako 
dobila ti sintetsku injekciju bete da je to ipak rast bete u 2 dana  a ne pad..  Cekam prvi Uzv i ne znam jel uspilo zapravo ili ne.  
Doktor vjeruje da je sve jos tu a ja se nadam. 
Malo poduzi post jer Mpo prica ne moze stat u par recenica

----------


## saraLaughs

Sretno svima tu..a i meni

----------


## Suncokret1983

Cure, dobila sam uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju. Kod kojeg liječnika da se naručim? Može li se uopće birati?

----------


## ive10

> Cure, dobila sam uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju. Kod kojeg liječnika da se naručim? Može li se uopće birati?


Imaš 5 doktora tu s tim da je dr.Marušić na bolovanju pa je pitanje kad će se vratit.Možeš birat kad se upisuješ,ali najprije se moraš  upisati  tamo u ambulantu na ginekologiji za prvi put na dogovor i ponesi sve nalaze što i ako imaš,a kasnije dolaziš na odjel za humanu.Uglavnom su dr.Budimir i Mršić uvijek tu tako da preporučujem jednog od njih,a i ostali su svi ok.

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Imaš 5 doktora tu s tim da je dr.Marušić na bolovanju pa je pitanje kad će se vratit.Možeš birat kad se upisuješ,ali najprije se moraš  upisati  tamo u ambulantu na ginekologiji za prvi put na dogovor i ponesi sve nalaze što i ako imaš,a kasnije dolaziš na odjel za humanu.Uglavnom su dr.Budimir i Mršić uvijek tu tako da preporučujem jednog od njih,a i ostali su svi ok.


Hvala na savjetu!
Upisala sam se kod dr. Budimira za kraj 11. mj.

----------


## marla-s

> Sretno svima tu..a i meni


sara, jel bilo sreće?

----------


## sissy75

Pozdrav cure, trebam informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, danas joj je 11dnt trodnevnih embrija,radila je jutros rano test ( kineza) i bio je pozitivan,otišla je zatim vadit betu i dobila nalaz od 22800. Poljak je rekao nemoguće i tražio u Analize da ponove međutim isti rezultat. Jako je zabrinuta i nezna o čemu bi se moglo radit. Naručena je sutra na ponovo vađenje krvi i uzv. Vratili su joj jedan 8st i jedan napredniji skoro morula. To je ogromna beta za 11dnt ?!?!

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav cure, trebam informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, danas joj je 11dnt trodnevnih embrija,radila je jutros rano test ( kineza) i bio je pozitivan,otišla je zatim vadit betu i dobila nalaz od 22800. Poljak je rekao nemoguće i tražio u Analize da ponove međutim isti rezultat. Jako je zabrinuta i nezna o čemu bi se moglo radit. Naručena je sutra na ponovo vađenje krvi i uzv. Vratili su joj jedan 8st i jedan napredniji skoro morula. To je ogromna beta za 11dnt ?!?!


Mozda ima blizanci ili vise

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 1latica

Sissy, uf, ogromna beta. Nisam nikad čula na 11dpt tolka beta. Cura koja je bila u postupku kad i ja, na 11dpt dva trodnevna imala je betu oko 400 i rodila je blizanke.
Javi nam šta je bilo na uzv.

----------


## sissy75

> Sissy, uf, ogromna beta. Nisam nikad čula na 11dpt tolka beta. Cura koja je bila u postupku kad i ja, na 11dpt dva trodnevna imala je betu oko 400 i rodila je blizanke.
> Javi nam šta je bilo na uzv.


Danas beta na 12dnt 25000,na uzv se ne vidi ništa,vidljiv je OHSS. Naručena je za ponovni pregled 06.11. Ni doktor joj ne zna ništa pametno reći,još nije imao takav slučaj

----------


## Sybila

1latica pa di si nam ti? Kako si? Kako beba?

----------


## Sybila

> Danas beta na 12dnt 25000,na uzv se ne vidi ništa,vidljiv je OHSS. Naručena je za ponovni pregled 06.11. Ni doktor joj ne zna ništa pametno reći,još nije imao takav slučaj


Ne znam sto bi ti rekla, osim da se nadam da nije ovo:
http://klinfo.rtl.hr/djeca-2/trudnoc...om-poremecaju/

Moja blizanacka beta 12 dnt blastice i morule je bila 478.

----------


## 1latica

Sybila super smo, uživamo maksimalno. Ti??? Vi???
Sissy, beta raste, iskreno se nadam da nije vanmaternična trudnoća.
Želim joj sreću.

----------


## Sybila

Aaaa, ne oznaci mi nove poruke.
Ma super smo  :Smile:  uzivamo, dobre su bebe, snasli smo se i dobro je  :Smile:  krenuli zubi, naravno istovremeno, pa je veselje  :Grin:  ja evo s treninga, i meni je skroz dobro  :Laughing:

----------


## garava13

Cure, jel mi moze netko dati vise info za Cito? Ispucali smo sve preko hzzo i sad planiramo tamo. Sto nam treba sve za prvi dolazak, koji dok.je dobar....svaka info.je dobrodosla... ☺

----------


## željkica

U Cita je dr Poljak, jako dobar i uspješan  u svom poslu,strucan ,sve sestre su za 10.Za prvi dolazak ponesi sve nalaze sta imas a onda ce te on uputit sta dalje.Sretno i samo pitaj sta te zanima!

----------


## garava13

Zeljkica vidim da si bila na IVF, do koliko se krecu cijene? Dali se dolazi svaki dan na pracenje rasta folikula ili... hvala

----------


## željkica

A cijene su ti različite ovisi koliko ljekova,oce li bit zamrzavanja, i koji dan je transfer.Kad se pocnu primata inekcije 6 dan se dode na uzv a onda ovisno kako rastu folikuli neko svaki dan neko svako drugi.

----------


## garava13

Zeljkica oprosti sto te gnjavim, ali neka okvirna cijena.. 10000,20000 nemam uopce predozbu o tome, a na njihovim stranicama nema cjenika. Nesto sam nasla po forumima 7500 +lijekovi.. e sad koliko ti lijekovi mogu biti.

----------


## saraLaughs

> sara, jel bilo sreće?


 Da , da

----------


## saraLaughs

> Ne znam sto bi ti rekla, osim da se nadam da nije ovo:
> http://klinfo.rtl.hr/djeca-2/trudnoc...om-poremecaju/
> 
> Moja blizanacka beta 12 dnt blastice i morule je bila 478.


13 dan nakon transfera  2 blastociste moja beta 868 blizanci.. uduplala se na 1900 i vise nisam ni provjeravala. Prvi Uzv sam imala 23 dana nakon transfera i vidila se dva ploda.

----------


## saraLaughs

> Da , da


 Nestade ostatak odgovora.  Hvala na pitanju

----------


## saraLaughs

> Zeljkica oprosti sto te gnjavim, ali neka okvirna cijena.. 10000,20000 nemam uopce predozbu o tome, a na njihovim stranicama nema cjenika. Nesto sam nasla po forumima 7500 +lijekovi.. e sad koliko ti lijekovi mogu biti.


 Otprilike lijekovi jesu 7500 kn..alo gore/dole , zavisi o vrsti injekcija i kolicinama.. A o broju j.stanica, vremenu transfera, eventualnim komplikacijama ili necemu cijena kod dr -a. 
Nisam bila kod Poljaka ali slicno je.. Prvi postupak sam platila 4000 kn drugi 5000 jer je bilo uz mikroinjekciju a treci dobitni 6. stanica ,  do petog dana izgurale dvi vlastociste - 11 000 kn  naravno sve tri ove cifre su plus lijekovi .

----------


## željkica

Mislim da bi me sve skupa doslo oko 15 000 jer bi imala blastice i za zamrzavanje, ne gnjavis samo pitaj zato smo tu

----------


## željkica

> Danas beta na 12dnt 25000,na uzv se ne vidi ništa,vidljiv je OHSS. Naručena je za ponovni pregled 06.11. Ni doktor joj ne zna ništa pametno reći,još nije imao takav slučaj


Jel bio pregled? ?

----------


## sissy75

Željkice beta joj je bila stala a zbog bolova je otisla ranije na pregled,prvo je bila sumnja na vanmaternicnu a u maternici je imala tekucine pa su napravili kiretazu i beta je pocela padat,zadnja vadjena mislim 9000. Poljak nezna ni sam sta se tu dogodilo,kaze da nije bila ni molarna. Poslat ce to na patologiju

----------


## Inesz

Žene, koliko košta kratkotrajna opća anestezija u privatnim klinikama u St?

----------


## Libra

Da li je netko mozda radio regeneraciju jajnika plazmom u Cita kod dr. P.???

http://www.cito.hr/hr/odjeli_i_uslug..._oplodnja.html

----------


## D&D

Prijavljujem zdravog djecaka, rodjen je jucer uz pomoc splitskih lijecnika, zacet u Cita. Spadam u skupinu plus 40

----------


## Inesz

D D čestitam!!!
Koliko imaš preko 40?  :Smile:

----------


## Loli5

Pozdrav cure!
25.12.17. dobili smo najljepsi Bozicni poklon,naseg djecaka T. (fet postupak kbc Split)...

----------


## vikky

Inesz, meni je jučer doktorica spomenula cijenu za opću anesteziju od 2.400 kn za punkciju

----------


## Inesz

vikky hvala!
2400 kn za kratkotrajnu intravnenoznu pri punkciji? ajme, kako skupo. gdje to?

----------


## vikky

Cito, ali to je spomenuto ovako usputno u razgovoru, pa ne znam je li baš formalno točno toliko. Ja sam se odlučila na lokalnu (srećom) i sve je prošlo super.  Ako bi svaka punkcija bila takva, opća je potpuno nepotrebna za to po meni...

----------


## tal

> Da li je netko mozda radio regeneraciju jajnika plazmom u Cita kod dr. P.???
> 
> http://www.cito.hr/hr/odjeli_i_uslug..._oplodnja.html


Ja sam radila pomlađivanje jajnika nedavno . Šta te točno zanima slobodno pitaj . 
Mene zanima dali je koja cura sa pomlađivanjem jajnika uspjela u pozitivnom ishodu ?

----------


## tal

> Prijavljujem zdravog djecaka, rodjen je jucer uz pomoc splitskih lijecnika, zacet u Cita. Spadam u skupinu plus 40


Čestitam ti i tu . Velike puse tebi i malom slatkišu . Pozzz

----------


## Libra

> Ja sam radila pomlađivanje jajnika nedavno . Šta te točno zanima slobodno pitaj . 
> Mene zanima dali je koja cura sa pomlađivanjem jajnika uspjela u pozitivnom ishodu ?


Hej tal....ajde da se netko bar javi.
Dal si poslije toga isla u stimulaciju i kakav je odgovor bio?
To me zanima. Dal se poboljsalo stanje broja dobivenih jajnih stanica? I dal to utjece uopce na antralne folikule...ima li ih vise sada?
Dal boli postupak?

----------


## tal

> Hej tal....ajde da se netko bar javi.
> Dal si poslije toga isla u stimulaciju i kakav je odgovor bio?
> To me zanima. Dal se poboljsalo stanje broja dobivenih jajnih stanica? I dal to utjece uopce na antralne folikule...ima li ih vise sada?
> Dal boli postupak?


Libra postupak je kao i aspiracija samo šta ti ubruzgavaju u jajnike plazmu . Ja sam odmah nakon PRP išla u postupak samo prirodni sa tabletama i imala sam 3 st od kojih 2 oplođene i danas bio transfer . Ja uvjek imam odlične embrije sobzirom na godine a sad dali je šta bolje neznam ti reči . Čitala sam da djeluje nakon mj dana do 6 mj. Ko zna možda je djelovalo . Mislim su da je bilo bolje da sam radila pomlađivanje maternice pošto uvjek dobijem kvalitetne embrije . Vidit čemo za 14 dana  :Wink:  . Znam cura kojim je pomlađivanje jajnika i maternice (prp) uspilo i to u mojim godinama . Želim ti puno srece ako se odlučiš .

----------


## Libra

> Libra postupak je kao i aspiracija samo šta ti ubruzgavaju u jajnike plazmu . Ja sam odmah nakon PRP išla u postupak samo prirodni sa tabletama i imala sam 3 st od kojih 2 oplođene i danas bio transfer . Ja uvjek imam odlične embrije sobzirom na godine a sad dali je šta bolje neznam ti reči . Čitala sam da djeluje nakon mj dana do 6 mj. Ko zna možda je djelovalo . Mislim su da je bilo bolje da sam radila pomlađivanje maternice pošto uvjek dobijem kvalitetne embrije . Vidit čemo za 14 dana  . Znam cura kojim je pomlađivanje jajnika i maternice (prp) uspilo i to u mojim godinama . Želim ti puno srece ako se odlučiš .


Zasto si isla odmah u postupak ako to djeluje tek mjesec dana nakon?
Ne znam sto bi ti rekla ovo za pomladjivanje maternice.
Zene koje su u menopauzi i idu na donaciju js ne idu na pomladjivanje maternice i uspije naravno
Mozda je u pitanju endometrij!
Ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla vec da isto tako treba imati i srece u svemu ovome.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

I hvala ti tal puno  :Kiss:

----------


## NelaR

> Zasto si isla odmah u postupak ako to djeluje tek mjesec dana nakon?
> Ne znam sto bi ti rekla ovo za pomladjivanje maternice.
> Zene koje su u menopauzi i idu na donaciju js ne idu na pomladjivanje maternice i uspije naravno
> Mozda je u pitanju endometrij!
> Ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla vec da isto tako treba imati i srece u svemu ovome.
> Sretno


Da se orikljucim pa napisem svoj primjer.
2013 krecemo u Petrovu zbog kemoterapije moje snaznije polovice, ja sam tad bila 35g. imali smo 5 zamrznutih ampula spermija.
Nakon obrade otkrivamo da su meni iscrpljeni jajnici, AMH 1.5 
U 4g i 9 IVF, sa velikim dozama ljekova dobijemo max 3 folikule/2JJ koje se oplode i lijepo razvijaju, cak 10stanici embrij 3 dan dobijemo, medjutim od implantacije nikad nista. Histeroskopija, privatno,  ne pokazje nikakve probleme, radimo i scratching te krecemo u postupak sa Elonvom, opet nista.
Dobijam dijagnozu preuranjene predmenopauze te me upucuju van na donaciju.
Ja citavo vrijeme 'radim' na sebi, pijem D3, methilfolate, B kompleks, DHEA, Aspirin, Shatavary, vjezbam jogu... i nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog pokusaja u 1.mj 2017. u 3.mj ostajem trudna spontano. 
Na zalost u 11tt dolazi do prestanka otkucaja i moram na kiretazu 27.5.2017.
Na moje inzistiranje radimo testove na tromboiliju te otkrivamo blazu mutaciju  MTFHR na jednom kromosomu.
 Nastavljem sa svojim dodacima prehrani, opet pijem turu Shatavariya
Vec 27.7.2017. spontano ostajem ponovo trudna i dobijam niskomolekularni heparin 0.4.
Trenutno sam 26tt i za sad je sve skolski OK, dimeri uz Cleksan malo poviseni, sto znaci da bi bez njega bili znacajno visoki a nitko mi to bez mog inzistiranja nebi pogledao.
Dakle MOZE SE !  :Very Happy:  
Cuda se desavaju ali ne treba sjediti prekrizenih ruku vec radoti na sebi, citati, informirati se i inzistirati da nam daju pretrage i ljekove na koje imamo pravo a mogli bi nam pomoci.  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

*NelaR*  :Naklon:  kakva piča!

čestitam!

----------


## željkica

Tal drzim najjače fige da ovaj postupak bude dobitan!!!!

----------


## Libra

*NelaR* super i nek je sretno dalje!

Sto se tice ovoga "raditi" na sebi to ovdje na forumu sigurno preko 90 posto cura koje su vec prosle 2, 3 neuspjesna postupka a imaju dijagnoze znaju za poboljsanje js. Vec su mpo dr poceli uvoditi da se pije d3, omega i dhea. Aspirin je vec postao rutina protokola a metilfolata vec ima na nasem trzistu pa tako da su svi zajedno dobro upuceni i nitko ne sjedi skrstenih ruku.

Shatavari zna napraviti dar mar sa stitnjacom tko ima problema.

Tako da sve to vec uzimaju ove divne zene ovdje koje se trude i muce i te kako rade na sebi samo sto eto netko ima malo vise srece a netko ne.

----------


## NelaR

> *NelaR* super i nek je sretno dalje!
> 
> Sto se tice ovoga "raditi" na sebi to ovdje na forumu sigurno preko 90 posto cura koje su vec prosle 2, 3 neuspjesna postupka a imaju dijagnoze znaju za poboljsanje js. Vec su mpo dr poceli uvoditi da se pije d3, omega i dhea. Aspirin je vec postao rutina protokola a metilfolata vec ima na nasem trzistu pa tako da su svi zajedno dobro upuceni i nitko ne sjedi skrstenih ruku.
> 
> Shatavari zna napraviti dar mar sa stitnjacom tko ima problema.
> 
> Tako da sve to vec uzimaju ove divne zene ovdje koje se trude i muce i te kako rade na sebi samo sto eto netko ima malo vise srece a netko ne.


Koliko ja znam ovo je forum gdje se razmjenjuju iskustva i savjeti.
Sa svojih 40g, ozbiljnim bolestima koje smo pregurali (NH limfom, hipogamaglobulinemija, Hashimoto,  iscrpljena ovarijska rezerva, MTHFR...)  i stazem od 4g i 9 IVF mislim da mogu podjeliti koji.
Ova trudnoca nikako nije puka slucajnost kako vi insuinirate vec rezultat dugogodisnjeg truda, rada, hrpe zivaca i novaca, sto bi nadasve voljela postedjeti druge tog puta i ucenja na greskama i propustima.
Iz vlastitog iskustva, kao i iz izkustava osobnih prijateljica diljem RH znam da ljecnjici ne djele sakom i kapom uputnice za pretrage vec se same moramo izboriti za njih, a jos manje prepisuju i savjetuju alternativna i ajurvedska ljecenja.
U NA ni niskomolekularni heparin ne smatraju bitnim, cak ni kad sam im donjela nalaze od tri specijaliste koi su mi isti preporucili. 
Takodjer puno njih smatra da su to sve gluposti i bezveze bacanje novaca, te ne piju shatavary jer je fuj, B vitamin jer deblja, methilfolate (za kojeg znam da ne prepisuju ni na hematologiji na Rebru, mozda je u ST drugacije)  smatraju isto sto i Folacin, od zelenih smutija im se podriguje...
Moj post nije namjenjen nekome natrljati na nos sto sam trudna, vec dati primjer i nadu drugima da ne odustaju i da nada uvijek postoji samo treba biti zaista uporan i discipliniran, da smo svi puni otrova i kojecega te da svakako treba raditi na ciscenju i poboljsanju vlastitog tijela pa makar neke stvari minorno djelovale.
Svima zelim da sto prije stignu sretno svome cilju, sa sto manje krivih skretanja i rupa na cesti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Libra

NelaR samo opusteno, ne se nervirati  :Wink:

----------


## tal

> Zasto si isla odmah u postupak ako to djeluje tek mjesec dana nakon?
> Ne znam sto bi ti rekla ovo za pomladjivanje maternice.
> Zene koje su u menopauzi i idu na donaciju js ne idu na pomladjivanje maternice i uspije naravno
> Mozda je u pitanju endometrij!
> Ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla vec da isto tako treba imati i srece u svemu ovome.
> Sretno


Ja sam samo rekla da sam čitala da navodno djeluje mjesec nakon a moj dr je tako napravio pretpostavljam da zna sta radi a osim toga i jedini u RH koji to radi . Ova metoda i je dobra u tome da žene ne idu na donaciju jajnih  stanica nego da dobiju svoje . Zahvaljujući tom novom metodom dosta curka je ostalo trudnima . Sigurno da u svemu ovom igra i sreća pa se nadam da ce i kod mene zaigrati .

----------


## tal

> Tal drzim najjače fige da ovaj postupak bude dobitan!!!!


Joj željkice fala na željama i ja se nadam . Kako si ti ?

----------


## željkica

Od srca ti zelim uspjeh! 
Ja sam ok rodila prije 20 dana pa se jos uhodavamo!

----------


## Libra

> Ja sam samo rekla da sam čitala da navodno djeluje mjesec nakon a moj dr je tako napravio pretpostavljam da zna sta radi a osim toga i jedini u RH koji to radi . Ova metoda i je dobra u tome da žene ne idu na donaciju jajnih  stanica nego da dobiju svoje . Zahvaljujući tom novom metodom dosta curka je ostalo trudnima . Sigurno da u svemu ovom igra i sreća pa se nadam da ce i kod mene zaigrati .


Tal sretno i da bude dobiti!
Nekako sam stekla dojam kad si napisala da djeluje od 1 do 6 mj.da se nuzno mora cekati jedan ciklus nakon PRP metode. Al ocito se ne mora. Naravno da zna sto radi. Osobnog sam misljenja da imamo jako dobre mpo doktore.

----------


## Kadauna

@Tal - kao prvo - sretno u ovom postupku i javljaj nam  tijek i rezultate, kad misliš raditi neki test ili betu?

drugo, nešto me je ovdje zapiknulo kod tog "pomlađivanja jajnika" a sad tal od tebe čitam i "maternice" kod prijateljice koja je zatrudnila (da li nakon postupka??) - i  molim info da li i takav postupak nudi poliklinika Cito i što točno obuhvaća?

Ono što bi mene Tal zanimalo je: koliko su krvi morali uzeti? Gdje se priprema plazma? Koja je ukupna cijena postupka te rejuvenacije jajnika? Na njihovoj stranici sam našla da je taj postupak još uvijek "inovativna" metoda, vani je još uvijek zovu eksperimentalnom metodom, da li si morala potpisati za taj postupak suglasnost neku posebnu?


JOš nešto za kraj, Poljak i Cito su još davne valjda 2010. godine nudili tada po njima revolucionarni OOSIGHT uređaj koji može prepoznati najperspektivnije jajne stanice (u doba kad je Milinovićev zakon zabranjivao oplodnju više od 3 j.s.) i na taj način u datim okolnostima  povećati šanse na trudnoću. I tada se znalo da prvi Cito se nije držao oplodnje maksimalno 3 j.s., nisu jedini, mnogi drugi se nisu držali takvog ridikulne i radikalne zakonske obaveze.... No Cito je masu žena time privukao, zato sam ja iskreno vrlo oprezna i s ovom novinom koju je uveo prvo i jedino CIto - tim više što nema nikakvih relevantnih studija koje bi dokazale uspješnost ovakvog postupka......  ja Poljaku iskreno - jednostavno ne vjerujem - ali to sam ja   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

> Tal sretno i da bude dobiti!
> Nekako sam stekla dojam kad si napisala da djeluje od 1 do 6 mj.da se nuzno mora cekati jedan ciklus nakon PRP metode. Al ocito se ne mora. Naravno da zna sto radi. Osobnog sam misljenja da imamo jako dobre mpo doktore.


pa piše na njihovim stranicama da se nakon rejuvenacije prate hormoni šest mjeseci i da se tek nakon 6 mjeseci može reći da li je rejuvenacija uspjela, ne čeka se nužno 6 mjeseci... nisam bar tako shvatila, plus vjerujem da tal nema niti vremena čekati pola godine - obzirom na ipak 42+ godine... ako se ne varam...

----------


## Libra

> pa piše na njihovim stranicama da se nakon rejuvenacije prate hormoni šest mjeseci i da se tek nakon 6 mjeseci može reći da li je rejuvenacija uspjela, ne čeka se nužno 6 mjeseci... nisam bar tako shvatila, plus vjerujem da tal nema niti vremena čekati pola godine - obzirom na ipak 42+ godine... ako se ne varam...


Svasta negdje nesto pise pa ne sprovode to. Ako dr. Poljak nakon prp metode odmah pacijenticama radi ivf nikada nece niti saznati dal je uspjela ista i ako ne kontrolira amh.
Kad smo vec kod toga.

Citajuci ovu temu zalosno je sto je tal izgubila godinu dana cekajuci da se renovira kbc Split.

----------


## Libra

Meni koliko je poznato da je u hr prva dr koja je pocela raditi prp metodu "pomladjivanja maternice" je dr. Harni o kojoj je otvorena i zasebna tema.
Tako da Cito nije u tome bio prvi.

----------


## Kadauna

nisam ja niti rekla da je CIto prvi u tome niti da to radi već, pitala sam da li rade, no što se s pomlađivanjem uterusa dobije, kako to uopće rade??koji su željeni rezultati?

O renoviranju KBC Splita neću ništa niti komentirati, ionako su im rezultati onako.... skromni,  bar ono što se moglo čitati za 2014 i 2015......  ne znam ima li sad žena koje se tamo liječe? 

šteta je ogromna što se čitava Dalmacija za liječenje neplodnosti svodi na jedan KBC Split koji radi eto... sa skromnim rezultatima čini se, i na jednog - meanwhile na dva privatnika.....

----------


## Libra

Dobro ne bitno al si spomenula gore u postu da bi bila oprezna *s tom novinom koju je uveo prvo i jedino cito*. 
Napisla je da nude trazenu metodu.

Bolje bi bilo da tal objasni iz prve ruke jer ja sam cula samo a tal je ipak to radila pa bolje i zna.


Al najbolje bi bilo pitati osobno doktore koji to i rade.

----------


## Kadauna

NelaR, sretno s trudnoćom, ja sam inače čak i ok s alternativnim metodama koje zašto ne? za neke itekako mogu biti dobitne, uspješne, dovesti do trudnoće i živorođenog djeteta. Samo mi često zaboravljamo koliko je žena ostalo uz sve metode i alternative uskraćene za trudnoću, jer su ih godine pojele, liječnici zavlačili, same se nisu odlučile za korak dalje - donaciju jajnih stanica, te žene više nitko ne vidi i ne spominje (jer svi u svemu više volimo pozitivna iskustva nego negativna) a zasigurno su višestruko brojnije nego one koje su uz alternativu zatrudnile i rodile.

----------


## Inesz

> Meni koliko je poznato da je u hr prva dr koja je pocela raditi prp metodu "pomladjivanja maternice" je dr. Harni o kojoj je otvorena i zasebna tema.
> Tako da Cito nije u tome bio prvi.


Pomlađivanje maternice? Nisam to znala, znam da nudi "pomlađivanje" rodnice  :Grin:

----------


## Libra

> Pomlađivanje maternice? Nisam to znala, znam da nudi "pomlađivanje" rodnice


Nudi i jedno i drugo. Cijena je 2500 kn a u Cita je 3000 kn  :Aparatic:

----------


## sunny83

Pozz, evo samo da javim... Mi smo jedan od mnogih svijetlih primjera KBC-a Split. 2014 smo dobili curicu (drugi IVF) a prije 15 dana blizance (isto drugi IVF) Dijagnoza je OAS. I stvarno moram pohvalit cijelo osoblje humane reprodukcije u St, posebno dr. Marusic, biologicu Anu i sestre Zdenu i Anu  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Cure koje ste u Citu, nakon koliko dana vam je bila punkcija?

----------


## tal

> Od srca ti zelim uspjeh! 
> Ja sam ok rodila prije 20 dana pa se jos uhodavamo!


Čestitke mama željkice  .

----------


## medolina

Drage cure, evo da vam i  ja prijavim svoju srecu ... Nakon sto sam odustala od potpomognute oplodnje, prirodnim putem ostanem trudna....moja sreca ima vec 3 mjeseca ... Puno srece i uspjeha vam  zelim u ovoj godini...inace redovno citam komentare i svakom vasem uspjehu i ja se veselim

----------


## tal

> @Tal - kao prvo - sretno u ovom postupku i javljaj nam  tijek i rezultate, kad misliš raditi neki test ili betu?
> 
> drugo, nešto me je ovdje zapiknulo kod tog "pomlađivanja jajnika" a sad tal od tebe čitam i "maternice" kod prijateljice koja je zatrudnila (da li nakon postupka??) - i  molim info da li i takav postupak nudi poliklinika Cito i što točno obuhvaća?
> 
> Ono što bi mene Tal zanimalo je: koliko su krvi morali uzeti? Gdje se priprema plazma? Koja je ukupna cijena postupka te rejuvenacije jajnika? Na njihovoj stranici sam našla da je taj postupak još uvijek "inovativna" metoda, vani je još uvijek zovu eksperimentalnom metodom, da li si morala potpisati za taj postupak suglasnost neku posebnu?
> 
> 
> JOš nešto za kraj, Poljak i Cito su još davne valjda 2010. godine nudili tada po njima revolucionarni OOSIGHT uređaj koji može prepoznati najperspektivnije jajne stanice (u doba kad je Milinovićev zakon zabranjivao oplodnju više od 3 j.s.) i na taj način u datim okolnostima  povećati šanse na trudnoću. I tada se znalo da prvi Cito se nije držao oplodnje maksimalno 3 j.s., nisu jedini, mnogi drugi se nisu držali takvog ridikulne i radikalne zakonske obaveze.... No Cito je masu žena time privukao, zato sam ja iskreno vrlo oprezna i s ovom novinom koju je uveo prvo i jedino CIto - tim više što nema nikakvih relevantnih studija koje bi dokazale uspješnost ovakvog postupka......  ja Poljaku iskreno - jednostavno ne vjerujem - ali to sam ja


Meni do sad Poljak jos nije napravio nijedan potez sumnjiv za kojeg mu nebi vjerovala . To za vrime Milinovica ne sudim ako je vadio više nego li je Milonovic reka (iskreno o ja bi da mi izvadi više a ne da me bode sto put ako može u jednom za tri put ) al fala Bogu svak ima svoje misljenje .
Da ima pomlađivanje jajnika i maternice . Za maternicu neznam kolko je a za jajnike meni je naplaceno 2000 kn (ako si njihov pacijent ). Da cura je sa pomlađivanjem maternice ostala trudna u tom postupku. Uzima se mala ampula krvi i filtriraju je kod njih u labu i vrate ti nakon 20- tak min. Nisam nista potpisivala kolko se sjecam . Ovo se radi samo kod njega u Cita . A u svjetu već duže godina . 
Test cu radit sigurno 5.2 za mužev rockas

----------


## tal

> pa piše na njihovim stranicama da se nakon rejuvenacije prate hormoni šest mjeseci i da se tek nakon 6 mjeseci može reći da li je rejuvenacija uspjela, ne čeka se nužno 6 mjeseci... nisam bar tako shvatila, plus vjerujem da tal nema niti vremena čekati pola godine - obzirom na ipak 42+ godine... ako se ne varam...


Ne krivo si shvatila , to obuhvača taj period šta znači da iza tih 6 mj više nevridi . Isto ko sa zagrebavanjem maternice koja također vridi 6 mj

----------


## tal

> Nudi i jedno i drugo. Cijena je 2500 kn a u Cita je 3000 kn


Kolko znam pomlađivanje maternice i jajnika je jedino u cita moguce a to možeš naci u par klinikama a to su za moje info jedna u Beogradu ,Split ,Prag i ako se ne varam da sam pročitala za Španjolsku . Pomlađivanje maternice mislim da je cura na faceu pisala da je 700 kn a moje jajnike sam platila 2000 jer ipak koriste instrumente ko za aspiraciju za koje se zna da su skupi .

----------


## tal

> Pozz, evo samo da javim... Mi smo jedan od mnogih svijetlih primjera KBC-a Split. 2014 smo dobili curicu (drugi IVF) a prije 15 dana blizance (isto drugi IVF) Dijagnoza je OAS. I stvarno moram pohvalit cijelo osoblje humane reprodukcije u St, posebno dr. Marusic, biologicu Anu i sestre Zdenu i Anu


Čestitam . Da oni su tamo stvarno divnini od same renovacije imaju velik postotak uspješnih postupaka . Osobno me vodio dr Budimir i imam samo rječi hvale . To što sam cekala godinu dana renovacije nisu oni krivi . Al da sam imala pozitivnog iskustva jesam i do dan danas im skoknem reći bok   .

----------


## Libra

> Kolko znam pomlađivanje maternice i jajnika je jedino u cita moguce a to možeš naci u par klinikama a to su za moje info jedna u Beogradu ,Split ,Prag i ako se ne varam da sam pročitala za Španjolsku . Pomlađivanje maternice mislim da je cura na faceu pisala da je 700 kn a moje jajnike sam platila 2000 jer ipak koriste instrumente ko za aspiraciju za koje se zna da su skupi .


Tal pomladivanje "rodnice" se radi laserom.
Ovu jeftiniju varijantu sto si napisala se radi na sam dan transfera. Raspitala sam vec kod par cura pa su mi tako objasnile.

----------


## tal

> Tal pomladivanje "rodnice" se radi laserom.
> Ovu jeftiniju varijantu sto si napisala se radi na sam dan transfera. Raspitala sam vec kod par cura pa su mi tako objasnile.


Pomlađivanje maternice se radi plazmom a to sa laserom je nešto drugo . I jaknici i maternica je sa vlastitom plazmom . Uguglaj i vidjet ceš .

----------


## Libra

> Pomlađivanje maternice se radi plazmom a to sa laserom je nešto drugo . I jaknici i maternica je sa vlastitom plazmom . Uguglaj i vidjet ceš .


Znam tal. Nismo se skuzile. Laser je laser. Zato sam i napisala da zena radi i jedno i drugo. Radi PRP metodu s maticnim stanicama i ima u cjeniku. Jedino sto cito radi i jajnika a ona to ne radi jer joj nije uza specijalnost.

I ovo je tocna cijena da svojim pacijentima naplacuju u cita 2000 kn a inace je 3000 kn. I ima ta opcija na dan transfera 700 kn.

U Beogradu je puno skuplje i oni su to jos davno poceli raditi.

----------


## Inesz

Libra, jesi li našla kakve znanstvene i stručne studije o rezultatima autologne primjene krvne plazme bogate trombocitima u jajnike? Ja ni uz najbolju volju ništa ne nalazim.  :Sad: 

Ovo "pomlađivanje" jajnika krvnom plazmom, prije nešto više od 2 godine su oglasili u medijima grčki liječnici, ali do dan danas to još nigdje nisu objavili u stručnoj literaturi. 

Radi se se o ranoj eksperimentalnoj metodi o čijoj učinkovitosti bruje samo web stranice klinika koje tu metodu prodaju pacijenticama. Na žalost, neovisne stručne procjene učinkovitosti tzv. pomlađivanja jajnika krvnom plazmom, ili bilo kojom drugom metodom, NEMA.

Oko IVF-a se oduvijek vrte i nude svakojake "čudotvorne" metode, stalno se nudi nešto novo, klinički neispitano i neprovjereno - pratećoj industriji oko IVF-a zarada, a pacijenticama dodatno emotivno, psihološko, fizičko i financijsko iscrpljivanje.

Naplaćivati 2000 -3000 kn za rani eksperimentalni postupak koji nije prošao provjeru kliničke djelotvornosti i obećavati pacijenticama "pomlađivanje" jajnika, ne samo da je neetično već bi se takvo postupanje moglo smatrati i kršenjem više različitih zakona.

----------


## ina33

> Oko IVF-a se oduvijek vrte i nude svakojake "čudotvorne" metode, stalno se nudi nešto novo, klinički neispitano i neprovjereno - pratećoj industriji oko IVF-a zarada, a pacijenticama dodatno emotivno, psihološko, fizičko i financijsko iscrpljivanje.


X. 

Najbolje me uspomene vežu za CITO, posebno dr. Šparca (ako je još uvijek tamo, ne pratim), a i dr. Poljak mi je ostavio onako dobar dojam (komunicirao je iskreno, pogotovo vezano za šanse za IVF-ove iza 40-te za koje mi je tada (davnih dana, možda i desetljeće) je rekao da su male).

Ali, posebno bih oprezna bila prema eksperimentalnim i novim metodama - tj. budite svjesne da je to emotivna utjeha očajnicima, više nego bilo što konkretno. 

Evo, ako proguglate mene, vidjet ćete da sam baš ja bila jedna od onih, uz forumašicu Tigy (mislim da se tako zvala) koje smo brijale o "NK stanicama", iz očaja... jer nije bilo odgovora na to zašto brojni transferi ne uspijevaju. I to je bila moja totalna zabluda.

Pa onda je bilo MTHR - karika koja nedostaje - evo je to još živ topic. Pa "poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica" - jednako uzaludan.

Pa prije nekih 10 god su čak pisali o nekim transferima krvi koje se nisu mogli raditi niti u Americi, nego su Amerikanke išle u Meksiko to obavljati, kao sve da bi se "smanjio imuno odgovor i odbacivanje embrija".

Itd.

Dakle... razumijem emotivnu potrebu, ali i moj savjet bi bio - kladite se na provjerene metode i dobre laboratorije, sve drugo su magle.

----------


## ina33

Pa akupunktura... i svašta nešto. Teško je, znam i sama, vrtit stalno jedno te isto i nadat se da će jednom biti drugačije - jednom sam tako bila ljuta na dr. Lučingera što nikako nije htio kod mene nešto promijeniti, ali puno puta ga se sjetim i baš mi je ostao u sjećanju kao "intelektualno pošten" što je ostajao čvrsto pri dokazanim i isprobanim metodama (tada davno, ne pratim novosti).

----------


## jejja

Bas mi je Tal privukla paznju s tim pomladjivanjem pa eto guglam i nalazim pametne izvore poput ovih https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com...-rejuvenation/
I dio ( jer ima tu dosta stvari koje spadaju pod ja zovem prodavanje magle) koji kaze 

A center in a Middle Eastern country reported success in POF/POI patients through injections of the patients’ own white blood cells into ovaries. Though this approach was first reported over two years ago, the claim has, still, not been formally reported in the medical literature. It, therefore, cannot be verified and/or duplicated. Nevertheless, at least one center in NYC picked up on the report and has been offering this treatment to patients (of course, with full charges). We advise utmost caution!

Da ne prevodim sve, vjerujem da engleski manje vise svi znaju- u medicinskoj literaturi nije uvrsteno, ne moze biti potvrdjeno i predlazu da se pacijenti paze..  Znam da se prilikom opetovanih neuspjeha hvatamo za svaku slamku, osobno sam i homeopatiju i akupunkturu prije postupka isprobala i gle cuda taj se ulovio- ali znanstveno, medicinski nije dokazano da mi je to pomoglo.. a nije me kostalo ni upola kao ovo pomladjivanje koje zbilja zvuci samo kao izvlacenje love.. 
Naravno, nadjem li znanstveni clanak i istrazivanje koji zbilja tvrdi da ovo radi, a da nije placen od strane neke klinike, pokrit cu se usima..

----------


## ina33

> osobno sam i homeopatiju i akupunkturu prije postupka isprobala i gle cuda taj se ulovio- ali znanstveno, medicinski nije dokazano da mi je to pomoglo.. a nije me kostalo ni upola kao ovo pomladjivanje koje zbilja zvuci samo kao izvlacenje love.. ..


Svašta su cure pisale i za sve će se posebno maratonci uloviti... od feng shui pročišćavanja stana, slanja pozitivnih misli labu itd. itd., do mene s NK stanicama, traženja značenja transfera na Dan mrtvih (ili Svi sveti - ovisno o ishodu postupka), rođendan itd. itd. Teško se tome oduprijeti, ali uvijek uzmite cost-benefit koliko god racionalno možete (u smislu koliko ćete para dati za neki neprovjereni tretman i koliko ćete si event. zdravlje ugroziti nekom neprovjerenom terapijom). Pročekirajte i više mišljenja, više liječnika iz različitih izvora, uključite radare za ljuštenje diplomatskih celofana u izričajima. Sretno svima!

----------


## Libra

*Inesz* nisam nasla nikakve niti znanstvene niti strucne studije niti sam ih trazila. Nisam niti u jednom postu opravdala niti popljuvala prp metodu jer mislim da to ne bi bilo u redu.

Kad sam prvi put cula za to nasla sam da se radi u Bg i nisam se dalje raspitivala. 
Onda sam cula da je dr.H pocela da radi prp metodu al posto se ne bavi mpo postucima nije me zainteresiralo da odem k njoj.

Tek kad sam vidjela da je Cito objavio na svoj stranici dosla sam se ovdje informirati i u biti da cujem od cura iz prve ruke iskustva.

Sto se tice cijene i naplate u Cita mislim da je i vise vec korektno da svojim pacijentima koji su ostavili hrpu novaca na postupke da popost.....zapravo kad bolje razmislim zasluzili su ga potpuno besplatno.

U svakom slucaju mislim da treba pacijentice koje idu u Cita ostaviti njima samim da odluce kakve ce metode odabrati za postupke jer su svoje povjerenje ukazale dr. Poljaku a to je vrlo bitno pa bilo to dokazano ili ne.

Luci je ostao dosljedan sebe.

----------


## ina33

> U svakom slucaju mislim da treba pacijentice koje idu u Cita ostaviti njima samim da odluce kakve ce metode odabrati za postupke jer su svoje povjerenje ukazale dr. Poljaku a to je vrlo bitno pa bilo to dokazano ili ne.


Naravno. Nije to cijepljenje djece - to bih ja osobno ukinula ovlast ljudima da sami odlučuju jer nam se vraćaju dječje bolesti na temelju suludih teorija koje su proširile američke filmske zvijezde scijentolozi i očajno je teško napravit undo u svijetu interneta. Ali, definitivno je dobro da se na ovom topicu piše što je znanstveno provjereno, a što ne. Jer, odnos povjerenja je dinamika - ono se daje i oduzima, nisi potpisao "ugovor povjerenja" za vijeke vjekova i trebaš znati što kaže znanost o nečemu, a što ne.

Nije realno da će se to dobiti u privat poliklinici jer su oni u sukobu interesa - ako je Business case za nuđenje nečeg povoljan, pogotovo ako ih država dere s porezima kao što naša dere, bit će u iskušenju ponuditi nešto za si poboljšati cash flow bez obzira što to možda "nije toliko dokazano". Nije to trend samo tih, već i bolnice akupujkture nude po ključu "mi zadržavamo pacijente, a oni to traže".

Zato je dobro znati što znanost / svjetski regulatori kažu o nečemu.

Sretno svima!

----------


## ina33

Plus je MPO poseban utoliko što je malo odgovora, a realan je pritisak pacijenata da se nešto promijeni. Mislim, sjetim se sebe - to mi je dovoljno. Bila sam bor mašina i svašta bih bila napravila, tu se granice gube, gubiš realnost. Mene je a propos NK i terapije za to zaustavila tek moja obiteljska liječnica kojoj je to se skupa bilo suludo da se uzima terapija u stilu "možda pomogne". A to "možda pomogne" mi nije nudio niti jedan doktor, nego sam pročitala na Rodi, pa sam iskopala jednog dr-a u RH koji se tangentalno time bavo. Dakle... apsolutno sam svjesna koliko i pacijenti mogu pritiska ko bit će i doktore obiteljske za antibiotike - dovoljno mi je da pogledam unazad sebe. I zato se sa zahvalnošću sjetim onih koji nisu tim pritiscima popustili (Lučinger, Maribor), sad... kad je prošlo milijun godina, iz perspektive ostvarenog majčinstva.

----------


## ina33

E, sad kad se sjetim, u te pozitivce koji su me kočili u hijerarhiji postupaka i operacija, spadao je i dr. Šparac, bio je vrlo oprezan oko svega i tražio je medicinsko opravdanje za sve. Nevermind, opreza nikad dosta i bolje biti 3x skeptičan, po meni, nego ići u nešto bez da znaš koja su realna očekivanja od toga.

----------


## Inesz

> U svakom slucaju mislim da treba pacijentice koje idu u Cita ostaviti njima samim da odluce kakve ce metode odabrati za postupe jer su svoje povjerenje ukazale dr. Poljaku a to je vrlo bitno pa bilo to dokazano ili ne.[


Ovo nikako nije isključivo pitanje povjerenja u odnosu pacijent-liječnik, ovo je puno složenije pitanje jer injekcije krvne plazme u jajnike predstavljaja invazivni postupak koji nije prošao kliničko ispitivanje sigurnosti i djelotvornosti. 

Ukoliko ova privatna klinika provodi injektiranje krvne plazme bogate trombocitima u jajnike kako bi ispitala učinak na fertilitet žena u perimenopauzi i menopauzi, onda za to treba dobiti dozvole od nadležnih inistitucija, pacijentice pismeno informirati o vrsti postupaka i dobiti od njih informirani pristanak za sudjelovanje u kliničkom istraživanju. 

Jasno mi je i donekle mogu razumjeti koliko su žene osjetljive i ranjive u situacijama nemogućnosti ispunjavanja biološke potrebe za imanjem djece, kako je lako prigušiti i ugušiti glas razuma u toj snažnoj potrebi za roditeljstvom. Ali zato postoje zakoni i pravilnici koji propisuju proceduru npr. za provođenje ekperimentalnih postupka u liječenju, a iniciranje krvne plazme u jajnike zasigurno jest vrlo rani eksperimentalni postupak. Jedna od intencija tih zakonskih propisa jest zaštita pacijenata, pacijenti, na sreću, nisu u ovakvim slučajevima eksperimentalnih postupaka i njihovih kliničkih ispitivanje, nisu prepušteni samo na povjerenje liječniku.

----------


## Libra

Inesz jesti ti znala da Cito nudi prp metodu prije vec smo mi zapocele temu iste prije par dana? 
A ja sam pitanje iste postavila vec davno ovdje...pred kraj prosle god.

----------


## ina33

Na siteu CITO-a se ograđuju od uspješnosti te metode, a o rizicima kaže da je slično punkciji.

"Budući da je ovo inovativna metoda, bitno je znati da nema garancije da će doći do trudnoće nakon zahvata – bilo prirodno ili medicinski potpomognutim putem. Rizici su minimalni i slični rizicima koje nosi punkcija jajnika u svrhu dobivanja jajne stanice."

Mene osobno bih alarmirale kao pseudoznanost riječi "pomlađivanje jajnika". Izvor američki koji je gore linkan jasno ukazuje na potrebu reguliranja nedokazanih ekspermintalnih metoda, a dala bih mu tim veći ponder tj. važnost budući da su Amerikanci još i tradicionalno otvoreniji eksperimentiranju od Evrope, pa ako se jedan američki izvor ograđuje od toga, dobro bih promislila. Metoda "vaša iskustva" je metoda anegdotalnih dokaza koja ima manju važnost od onoga što stručnjaci pišu.

S druge strane - teško mi je tumačiti što je invazivno. Invazivna, po mom kriteriju, je i svaka punkcija. I one ostavljaju traga, a dugo se koriste... a s ovim iskustava nema i meni bi bilo znakovito, ako dobro shvaćam američki članak, da se ne nudi na Zapadu nego na Istoku (to mi isto ne bi bio "dobar znak").

----------


## ina33

I američki site poziva za potrebom jače regulacije... jer bez regulative i znanstvene dokazanosti, to je mačak u vreći.

----------


## Mamiblue

Bok cure, zanima me jel ko od vas ima iskustva sa dr. Iz splitskog kbc-a ? Dr. Mrsic ili Dr. Marušić...

----------


## sunny83

> Bok cure, zanima me jel ko od vas ima iskustva sa dr. Iz splitskog kbc-a ? Dr. Mrsic ili Dr. Marušić...


Meni je sve postupke vodila dr.Marusic i zahvaljujc njoj i ostatku ekipe s humane, danas imam troje djece. Ona je naravno moj izbor br.1, pristupacna, strucna... Kroz postupke sam na folikulometrijama upoznala sve ljecnike s humane i dr.Mrsic bi sigurno bio moj izbor br.2, tako da mislim koga god od njih dvoje izaberes neces pogrijesit. [emoji1]

----------


## Mamiblue

Da, sve je subjektivno. Ja sam bila kod nje pa nisam zadovoljna. Tako da se mislim hoću li nekoga drugog izabrati

----------


## Manuella

Bok cure,evo i ja krecem u postupak.U dr. Poljaka pa ako neko ima iskustva, pozitivnih nadam se  neka javi..Muzej mi je prebolio rak prije 5 godina i sada krecemo s zamrznutom spermom.Kod mene Hašimoto i Amh je 70 a granica je 69...

----------


## kameleon

pozdrav svima !! znate nekoga tko je bio ili je netko od vas ovdje bio u citu na tese ili microtese?

----------


## 1latica

Manuella u dobrim si rukama, vjeruj doktoru i embriolozima i samo hrabro i pozitivno.
Ako te nekakav detalj zanima, pitaj.
Mi imamo super iskustvo iz Cita.
Sretno i javi novosti.

----------


## Manuella

1latica hvala ti puno!!cekam da dobijem stvari pa krecemo...samo su mi cudne te inekcije Rekovelle jer nisam puno cula a ni citala o njima..jeli netko ima iskustva s tim inekcijama ?

----------


## vikky

Je li itko bio u Cita kod Dr. Aracic ili ste svi kod dr. Poljaka?

----------


## Gita 10

> pozdrav svima !! znate nekoga tko je bio ili je netko od vas ovdje bio u citu na tese ili microtese?


Pozdrav Kameleon MM je bio u Cita na Mtese. Slobodno pitaj što god te zanima.

----------


## 1latica

Novosti u Citu, 100% povrat novca ukoliko postupak ne uspije, naravno postoje kriteriji.
Kod nas je AMH mali, al ako nekog interesira evo link
http://www.cito.hr/hr/edukacija-cjenik_ivf.html

----------


## alati

pozdrav cure,
 uskoro se spremam na 2 ivf u kbc split.zanima me da li netko zna dobrog psihologa ili psihijatra u st koji psihicki priprema zenu na potpomognutu.Naime,pomoc bi mi svakako dobrodosla posto prosli postupak nisam dobro podnjela.Hvala vam i svima zelim svu srecu!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zuzann

Veliki pozdrav svima. 
Nova sam ovdje. 
Dugo pratim sve, ali tek sam se sad registrirala. 
Muz i ja vise od  3 godine radimo na bebi, ali nista

----------


## ina33

> Novosti u Citu, 100% povrat novca ukoliko postupak ne uspije, naravno postoje kriteriji.
> Kod nas je AMH mali, al ako nekog interesira evo link
> http://www.cito.hr/hr/edukacija-cjenik_ivf.html


Opa! Zapravo ne kužim kako to funkcionira - kriteriji za povrat su određena veličina AMH-a za dob.... ali ja sam izašla iz priče, pa valjda nove razumiju kako to funkcionira, jel' to kao neka vrsta osiguranja pa uplatiš tu opciju ili je za sve koji zadovoljavaju kriterije...

----------


## Zuzann

Pozdrav cure 
Moj prvi komentar nije u potpunosti objavljen, pa pišem ponovno. 
Zanima me dali je koja bila na provjeri prohodnosti jajnika i na proširenju vrata maternice. Bila sam, navodno je u tome bio problem. 
Pa me zanimaju iskustva dali je kome pomoglo to. 
Lp

----------


## Inesz

Cure, ima li vas u postupcima u KBC Split?

----------


## Inesz

> pozdrav cure,
>  uskoro se spremam na 2 ivf u kbc split.zanima me da li netko zna dobrog psihologa ili psihijatra u st koji psihicki priprema zenu na potpomognutu.Naime,pomoc bi mi svakako dobrodosla posto prosli postupak nisam dobro podnjela.Hvala vam i svima zelim svu srecu!!!!!!!!!!!


draga alati, 
sorry nisam vidjela poruku. nažalost, ne znam tko bi u splitu mogao pružiti psihološku pomoć. možda se javi neka od forumašica, pa "podižem" tvoj post.

----------


## Inesz

Pravila ovog podforuma:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23513-P...02#post3013202

U zadnjih 7 tjedana registrirala su se tri 3 člana/članice, a svaki novoregistrirani član/članica je u svojoj prvoj i jedinoj poruci na forumu napisao hvalospjev jednoj određenoj privatnoj klinici. 

Ti novoregistrirani članovi/članice nakon objave salvi pohvala za tu, jednu te istu, privatnu kliniku, tjednima nisu imali baš nikakvu aktivnost na forumu. 

Budući da je reklamiranje klinika i liječnika na ovom forumu zabranjeno, takvi marketinški potezi članova/članica foruma su obrisani.

Podforum potpomognuta oplodnja služi informiranju, razmjeni iskustava i podrške među članicama i članovima. U tom smislu svi članovi i članice su dobro došli.

Ovaj forum se moderira i pokušaji da se forum koristi za otvoreno ili prikriveno reklamiranje i u buduće će biti brisani.

----------


## gala_88

Žao mi je ako sam prekršila pravila foruma. Jasno mi je da se moj post moze shvatit kao reklama. A jbg, bilo mi krivo kad sam vidila da je izbrisan. Željela sam reci drugima gdje je dobro i gdje se ljudi zaista trude. Ako tako mora biti... uostalom svatko misli svojom glavom gdje ce ići. Poz

----------


## Kadauna

> Žao mi je ako sam prekršila pravila foruma. Jasno mi je da se moj post moze shvatit kao reklama. A jbg, bilo mi krivo kad sam vidila da je izbrisan. Željela sam reci drugima gdje je dobro i gdje se ljudi zaista trude. Ako tako mora biti... uostalom svatko misli svojom glavom gdje ce ići. Poz



ma stvarno je neobično da se javiš svega jednom, pohvališ privatni centar i nestaneš. To ti je jedini post bio u mjesec čak dva dana!?

na forumu nema reklamiranja klinika - i schluss

----------


## Kadauna

> Opa! Zapravo ne kužim kako to funkcionira - kriteriji za povrat su određena veličina AMH-a za dob.... ali ja sam izašla iz priče, pa valjda nove razumiju kako to funkcionira, jel' to kao neka vrsta osiguranja pa uplatiš tu opciju ili je za sve koji zadovoljavaju kriterije...


vrlo jednostavna matematika (kao i uvijek) iz CIta, ovo je kao vrsta "osiguranja" rekla bih ali ustvari lagana matematika koja više Poljaku ide na mlin:

platiš nepovratno i unaprijed paket:

1. 50.000  (ako imaš do 35 godina i AMH iznad 18), 

2. 60.000 kn (ako imaš između 35-36  godina i AMH iznad 12 pmol/L

ili

70.000 kn  (ako imaš između 37-38  godina i AMH iznad 8đšš+ pmol/L

ukoliko ostaneš trudna iz prvog pokušaja, platio je par bzvz bar bar 30.000 kuna unatoč tome što je žena relativno mlada i perspektivna, ili čak bezveze bar 50.000 kn ako imaš 37-38 godina. 

Američke fore, oni to već dugo nude takve pakete s money back guarantee.....  ali naravno samo ukoliko ispunjavaš uvjete (perspektivniji parovi).

Plus, veže ih za sebe, ako si platio paket, odradit ćeš bar tri postupka tamo i neš mijenjati kliniku  :Smile: )

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav, zna li netko kad je dok.Poljak na GO?

----------


## funky

> vrlo jednostavna matematika (kao i uvijek) iz CIta, ovo je kao vrsta "osiguranja" rekla bih ali ustvari lagana matematika koja više Poljaku ide na mlin:
> 
> platiš nepovratno i unaprijed paket:
> 
> 1. 50.000  (ako imaš do 35 godina i AMH iznad 18), 
> 
> 2. 60.000 kn (ako imaš između 35-36  godina i AMH iznad 12 pmol/L
> 
> ili
> ...


Ma je lisac

----------


## funky

Isprika zbog duplanja poruke, imamo smrzlice u Citu pa cemo nastaviti s postupcima tamo, i mene je zanimala ova opcija povrata novca ukoliko postupak ne uspije, ali sad sad vidim da to nama i nije bas isplativo.

----------


## marla-s

> Bok cure, zanima me jel ko od vas ima iskustva sa dr. Iz splitskog kbc-a ? Dr. Mrsic ili Dr. Marušić...


Marusicka mi je radila aspiraciju prosli tjedan i imam samo rijeci hvale. Isto i za Mrsica. Plus, njih dvoje su gotovo uvijek tamo, a Mrsic ima najvise pacijenata. Ja sam inace kod Sunj i s njom imam samo dobra iskustva. Ma zapravo, tamo nema nikog tko mi nije bio ok. Budimir mi je u srijedu radio transfer jer je Sunj bila dezurna i to je dobro proslo.

----------


## Mardu

Drage cure, nakon godina pokušavanja prirodnim putem MM i ja odlučili smo otići u CITO i raspitati se o mogucnostima. Napravila sam sve pretrage (i hsg) i sve je ok, jedino su rezerve jajnih stanica nize od ocekivanog (17.69) s obzirom na moju dob (29. god). Spermiogram je muz ponovio 2 puta s razmakom od 3 mjeseca i dijagnoza je od teratoastenozoospermije (pio je razne tablete i vitamine) dosla na oligozoospermiju. Dr. Poljak nam je preporučio ivf/icsi.
Imam nekoliko pitanja pa se nadam da cete mi pomoći: jeste li vi radile provjeru za zgrusavanje krvi,posto on to nije spominjao, sto mi je cudno?!
Koliko vas je trazilo i drugo misljenje ili probalo prvo inseminaciju?
Oprostite zbog podužeg posta, ali malo sam zbunjena od pitanja koja mi se motaju po glavi

----------


## funky

Pozz Mardu, cini se da su tvoji nalazi ok, pa vjerojatno zato nema potrebe da provjeravas i zgrusnjavanje, jer u pocetnim postupcima nema ni potrebe ukljucivati fragmin, narocito jer muz ima dijagnozu, pa je to vjerojatno uzrok neplodnosti. Sretno u postupku, vjeruj lijecnicima koje odaberes i ako i ne uspije odmah prvi put, nemojte klonuti, to je samo jedna bitka.

----------


## funky

Isto tako, vidim da suprug ima dijagnozu, nisam upucena bas, ali ako je jako smanjena pokretljivost ili broj, nisam sigurna da bi inseminacija mogla pomoci. Mi smo je rutinski dva puta odradili, neuspjesno, a nismo imali nikakvu dijagnozu, dapace, suprugov nalaz je izvrstan. Ponekad se i dogodi cudo, ali ja ne bih gubila vrijeme. Svakako, sretno..

----------


## Mardu

Draga funky, hvala na odgovoru i savjetu. Kod kojeg doktora ste vi bili? Dr. Poljak je ostavio ok dojam, ali mislim da bi možda malo vise informacija trebao reci i malo vise obratiti paznju na nalaze...doduse, mi nismo skoro nista pitali, ali bili smo pogubljeni... :Grin:  Kad ce nam dati informacije vezane za terapiju i ostale pojedinosti? Inace, osoba sam koja sve voli jako dobro prouciti prije nego se na nesto odluci, tako da me ovo sad izluduje...

----------


## funky

Meni su iskeno ove cure, forum, pruzile najvise informacija o svemu...o dr P. mogu reci samo najbolje, vrlo je direktan sta se meni svidja, cak bi se nekad i porjeckali. Sve sta te zanima pitaj, ovdje, a narocito tamo gdje placas. Veliki je strucnjak, u to ne sumnjam, ali ipak se osjecamo sigurnije kad smo pripremljene, jel'da? Postupak ide lijekovima, injekcijama koje odredi dr i onda nakon par dana krece uzv pracenje. Zatim dobijes injekciju "stopericu" koja potakne jajne stanice na sazrijevanje, onda ide punkcija, koja bi bez lijekova bila jako bolna, ali u Cita se dobije izvrstan koktel( kojeg ces pitat i za doma, sve smo :Smile: ) , tako da je sve bezbolno...zatim ide oplodnja, tu cekas i nadas se sto vecem broju i sto vecem stupnju razvoja( po mogucnosti blastocistama), zatim ide transfer ili vracanje oplodjenih stanica( potpuno bezbolno), a onda cekanje 10-15 dana i onda...ako je plus, super, ako nije, to nam je obicno svima bio najtezi trenutak i tesko razocaranje, ali treba bit uporan i smoci snage za dalje...vjerovati malo i u doktore i u sebe i svog dragog i u vise sile ako zelis i osjecas...

----------


## funky

Protokol postupka ces dobijati u hodu, jer dr zna neke lijekove ili doze mijenjati u hodu, u tome se i ocituje njihova strucnost. Mi smo recimo prvi put bili u nekom standardnom protokolu i imala sam nekih 5 jajnih stanica...kad taj postupak nije uspio, drugi put sam dobila puno manju dozu lijekova, a dobili smo 16 jajnih stanica...tako da, prepusti njima odluku, a sve detalje, naravno, pitaj. I moj je AMH bio kao i kod tebe, s tim da je meni bilo 33 godine. Nije to sjajan nalaz, ali vjeruj, nije uopce ni los kakav moze biti :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

Hvala ti puno na detaljnom odgovoru... :Smile:  odlucili smo da krecemo u postupak u 8. mjesecu. Sto se tice placanja, vidjela sam cijene na njohovoj stranici,ali me zanima plaća li se postupak u cijelosti,ako ne bude jajnih stanica ili se ne oplode pa nema transfera...

----------


## funky

Placas lijekove posebno, a postupak posebno, te zamrzavanje dodatno, ako ima zamrznutih embrija. Mislim da, u slucaju da nema transfera, ne placas postupak, ali lijekove koje si primila da. Nazovi kliniku pa pitaj, ali nadam se da nece doci do te opcije..

----------


## Ivana2018

Pozdrav, da li netko zna da li je dr.  Schwenner Radovniković na go? Prije 10-ak dana sam poslala mail, ali još nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## branca_i

> Pozdrav, da li netko zna da li je dr.  Schwenner Radovniković na go? Prije 10-ak dana sam poslala mail, ali još nisam dobila odgovor.


Sjecam se da sam negdi na forumu procitala da su neki doktori iz Cita kroz 8. mjesec na go pa je moguce i ona. Pokusajte nazvati na jedan od njihovih brojeva, sestre se uvijek javljaju. Barem da doznate kad se doktorica vraca ako je na go.

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Novodjete

Cao lutke!imam pitanje za vas.jel se smiju imati odnosi tokom primanja inekcija

----------


## branca_i

> Pozdrav, da li netko zna da li je dr.  Schwenner Radovniković na go? Prije 10-ak dana sam poslala mail, ali još nisam dobila odgovor.


Jeste li uspijeli na kraju stupiti u kontakt s dr. Radovnikovic?

----------


## Ivana2018

Zvala sam i CITO i sestra mi je rekla da doktorica cijelo vrijeme radi (ne znam zašto nije reagirala na mail).
Uglavnom, sestra je muža naručila na pregled 17.9.
Nisam pametna da li da i ja sebe isti dan naručim za ginekološki pregled jer ću i onako ići s njim...

----------


## branca_i

> Zvala sam i CITO i sestra mi je rekla da doktorica cijelo vrijeme radi (ne znam zašto nije reagirala na mail).
> Uglavnom, sestra je muža naručila na pregled 17.9.
> Nisam pametna da li da i ja sebe isti dan naručim za ginekološki pregled jer ću i onako ići s njim...


Mozda nije lose kontaktirati dr. Poljaka i pitati ga za pregled. Nakon sto je mom suprugu obavljena Micro Tese i nalaz bio dobar odmah sam otisla do sestre na salter pitat bili me dr. primio radi daljnjeg dogovora, da ne dolazim opet samo zbog toga iz Zadra. Primio me bez problema i napravio uzv. Cak i dogovorio odmah za sutradan histeroskopiju polipa kojeg je tad vidio. Sve da ne gubimo vrijeme i krenemo odmah u postupak. Dr. Poljak uglavnom radi kroz jutro.

----------


## Ivana2018

Mi ne idemo na Micro Tese nego nam je rečeno da suprug sa svim dosadašnjim nalazima dođe na pregled, a onda će odlučiti za daljnji postupak, ali i ja bi htjela kada već idemo napraviti sve što mogu.
Nego, da li postoji negdje cjenik pregleda? Vidim da je na njihovoj stranici objavljen cjenik, ali za mpo pa ne znam na koliki iznos trebam računati ako idemo samo na pregled kod urologa i ginekologa.

----------


## branca_i

> Mi ne idemo na Micro Tese nego nam je rečeno da suprug sa svim dosadašnjim nalazima dođe na pregled, a onda će odlučiti za daljnji postupak, ali i ja bi htjela kada već idemo napraviti sve što mogu.
> Nego, da li postoji negdje cjenik pregleda? Vidim da je na njihovoj stranici objavljen cjenik, ali za mpo pa ne znam na koliki iznos trebam računati ako idemo samo na pregled kod urologa i ginekologa.


Pregled urologa sa uzv je supruga dosao 600kn. A meni dr nije niti jedan put naplatio uzv (a bilo ih je 2) kad sam bila prije postupka ivf-a. Svaki put sam te preglede radila nakon ili njegova spermiograma ili micro tese. A posli je sve išlo u sklopu mpo.

----------


## 1latica

Ivana,.bilo bi super da dogovoriš i ti pregled/konzultacije nakon pregleda tvog M, tako da s dr. P možete odmah vidjeti što dalje raditi.
Moj M je kod dr. R radio pregled, UZV, briseve, spermiogram i spermiokulturu, platili smo 2150kn prije 3 godine.
Konzultacije kod dr. P (pregledao mi je nalaze hormona, pregledao nalaze mog M i dogovorili koju terapiju da uzimam za IVF) i UZV  smo platili 300 kn.
Sretno

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala puno cure  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, 
protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Lajkajte i pratite Rodinu Fb stranicu:
https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

----------


## Nasty

Drage cure, 
nova sam na forumu i htjela bi podijeliti svoje rezultate s vama. Imam 37 godina, nemam djecu. Operirala sam endometriotičnu cistu na jajniku prije 9 godina. Od tada su mi uvijek ultrazvuk i papa test bili uredni, endometrioza se nije vraćala. Nedavno sam se odlučila na MPO u Splitu. Doktor mi je dao uputnice te sam izvadila briseve koji su uredni i hormone. Rezultati hormona su mi prema mišljenju MPO doktora grozni, šanse za MPO minimalne. Prema riječima doktorice imam hormone kao žena od 45 god. Jajnici su mi propali od endometrioze. Endometrioza mi se nikad nije vraćala, ali je ubrzala biološki sat. Menstruacije još imam svakih 24-27 dana. Bez obzira na to, prema nalazima hormona u perimenopauzi sam. Na ultrazvuku jajnika još nisam bila, naručena sam krajem 1. mj. 2019. Dala mi je terapiju isključivo prema nalazima hormona: Femoston 2/10 da pijem 3 mjeseca, pa ako se spusti FSH pristupam MPO. 
Nalazi su sljedeći:
LH- 9,22 lU/L
FSH- 14,67 lU/L
Prolaktin- 288,2 mlU/L
Estradiol- 91,17 pmol/L
AMH- 2,78 pmol/L
AMH 0,39 ng/mL
- ostali uredni
Mužu mi je dijagnosticirana Oligoasthenozoospermia.
Ima li neka cura, žena koja je uspjela zatrudniti sa sličnim nalazima. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao.
Zahvaljujem!

----------


## marla-s

Draga Nasty, prolazila sam kroz mpo (u Splitu i to na vise adresa - od Cita, Sparca do KBC-a).
Necu ti ulaziti u dobivene vrijednosti hormona i dijagnoza, jer za to vec imas specijaliste, no samo cu ti reci sto je meni jedan lijecnik humane reprodukcije rekao: "Bez obzira na nalaz, nema pravila. U praksi sam se nagledao svakakvih nalaza - od onih groznih koji su na kraju dosli do djeteta, pa do onih ciji su parametri bili zadovoljavajuci, a do oplodnje nikad nije doslo".

U nasem konkretnom slucaju je bila genetika u pitanju, te smo suprug i ja u svibnju ove godine odlucili dati posljednju sansu postupku umjetne oplodnje. Rekli smo da vise necemo pokusavati ako taj put ne uspijemo (godine su tu, bilo je mnogo, previse lijekova, a mi mozemo nastaviti sa zivotom bez obzira na sve).
Sad sam na pragu 30 tjedna trudnoce i djevojcica stize za nekoliko tjedana. To je cudo i najljepsi dar, te smo sretni i ne bas toliko svjesni da ce to uistinu biti nase dijete...

Ali zelim ti samo poruciti da nalazi nisu sveto pismo, jer su ljudsko tijelo i procesi u njemu, uz svu sofisticiranu medicinsku spoznaju i tehnologiju, jos uvijek neistrazeni.
S druge strane, odvagnite za sebe sto kao partneri mozete i zelite. Te stvari mozemo jedino sami razluciti. Mi smo odlucili da cemo uzivati bez obzira na sve u onome sto imamo i da vise (nako  tog svibanjskog IVF) ne zelimo ni lijekove, ni pretrage.

Zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta [emoji173]

----------


## Nasty

Draga Marla, 
hvala na odgovoru! Čestitam vam od

----------


## Nasty

Draga Marla jeli stigla djevojčica? Kako se snalazite?
Htjela sam pitati kod koga si bila na zadnjem dobitnom IVF u?  Hvala!
Ja sam trenutno na čekanju zbog hnl terapije 3mj. Nakon čega opet vadim nalaze hormona te s novim nalazima idem na konzultacije kod dr. Marušić sredinom 3.mj. Pa krećem na postupak, nadam se.

----------


## Nasty

Ima li još koja cura u postupku ili se priprema za postupak u KBC Split?

----------


## marla-s

> Draga Marla jeli stigla djevojčica? Kako se snalazite?
> Htjela sam pitati kod koga si bila na zadnjem dobitnom IVF u?  Hvala!
> Ja sam trenutno na čekanju zbog hnl terapije 3mj. Nakon čega opet vadim nalaze hormona te s novim nalazima idem na konzultacije kod dr. Marušić sredinom 3.mj. Pa krećem na postupak, nadam se.


Cekam je, u bolnici sam i brojim sitno dane  :Smile: 
Ja sam kod  dr.Sunj, a sto se Marusicke tice - krasna je. Moja dr je bila na putu na dan aspiracije, pa mi je Marusicka radila. Ma bas mi je ostavila pozitivan, topao dojam.
Nadam se da ce ti ozujak biti sretan i uspjesan mjesec  :Smile: )

----------


## Nasty

Hvala ti na odgovoru Marla, držim fige da porod bude školski i da što prije zagrliš svoju djevojčicu. Izvjesti nas.
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## saraLaughs

Bilo bilo... Dvi sreće od 9.5 mj. Leže kraj mene.. Cure. Jednojajčane blizanke.

----------


## Srića✨

Pozdrav hrabre žene,nova sam na forumu,prije par dana laparaskopskom dijagnostkom utvrđeno mi je neprohodnost modrila kroz jajovod desni ne propušta ništa,lijevi svega par kapi.( neprogodni jajovodi)MM nalaz ok.moji ostali svi u redu.Dr.preporučuje IVF sad dalje sve me zanima može mi netko od Vas pojasnit što,kako,gdje, .... tisuću pitanja imam

----------


## Bozna

> Ima li još koja cura u postupku ili se priprema za postupak u KBC Split?


Nasty, ja se pripremam za postupak, tj. još skupljam nalaze. Nalaz hormona stigao ovaj tjedan i je sličan tvom, samo su FSH i LH veći. Bojim se da neće ni bit ništa od postupka sa ovakvim nalazima  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 1latica

Srića dobro dosla. Zao mi je zbog dijagnoze. Samo hrabro naprijed, odlučite se u koju kliniku na postupak i sa svim nalazima dogovorite konzultacije. U KBC Split se vjerojatno ceka na prvi pregled, privatno ide malo brže. Imas tu na forumu brošuru o neplodnosti pa je pročitaj. I sve sta te zanima pitaj dr na konzultacijama. Ja sam bila u postupku u citu, pa ako imas kakvih pitanja, odgovoriti cu ti.

----------


## Srića✨

1latica hvala ti na javljanju,kakva su ti iskustva iz Cita?koliko se čeka postupak,na konzultacije je najbolje telef.naručiti se???( Iz Zadra sam pa mi je bitno da ne moram ići ako se što da rišit priko tel)
Oni vjerovatno kažu što od nalaza trebam prikupit i onda s tim na konzultacije?

----------


## 1latica

Srica, ja imam super iskustbo. Dr. Poljak je direktan, iskren, nema uljepšavanja stvari. Nalaze spolnih hormona i štitnjače sam imala spremne, dogovorili spermiogram i sat nakon konzultacije s dr (isla sam. 5 dan ciklusa, pa je i UZV radio). Zvala sam telefonom, cekali smo cca tjedan dana. Odmah uzeli injekcije i iduci ciklus smo išli u postupak. ICSI jer je nalaz Mm bio jako loš.
Imas na njihovoj stranici mail, pa ako imas nalaze pošalji dr,pa ces vidjeti sta ti predlaže.

----------


## Srića✨

1latica super tnx

----------


## Nasty

Bozna nemoj se obeshrabriti odmahu startu. Bilo je i lošijih dijagnoza sa niskim amh i estradiolom, visokim fsh i lh, pa su žene ipak uspjele.. čitam na forumima. Ja sam dobila terapiju femoston 2/10 tri mjeseca, nedavno sam vadila nove nalaze i uredniji su. Dr. mi je rekla da mi se fsh mora smanjiti do 12 da bi mogle u postupak. Sad imam dogovoreno za tjedan dana pa ćemo vidit hoću li dobiti zeleno svjetlo. U međuvremenu sam i počela piti suplemente i malo se zdravije hraniti, vježbati i sl. Bila sam i na masaži abdomena, tj. organa. To mislim kombinirati s postupkom ukoliko krenem. Ovo su mi novi nalazi: 
LH=8.72 IU/L
FSH=11.42 IU/L
Prolaktin= 315.0 mlU/L
Estradiol= 126.1 pmol/L
AMH= 2.87 pmol/L
TSH= 2.453 mlU/L
Jedino me malo tare čekanje, sad ću vjerojatno ako dobijem protokol opet čekat lijekove, iako mi je dr. zadnji put rekla da bi me stavila hitno u postupak ukoliko mi se izreguliraju hormoni. Pa znat ću za tjedan dana negdje.

----------


## Nasty

Ima li tko živ?

----------


## SevenofNine

Imam ja, nisam ni znala da je ovaj forum jos aktivan. Sad sam tako sretna.  Ides brzo u postupak? Ja cu uskoro na konzultacije pa cemo znati s cim krenuti. Mm oligoastheno, a ja pcos.

----------


## Nasty

SevenofNine super!!! Gdje krećeš na konzultacije? Držim fige da odmah nakon konzultacija krenete u postupak. Javljaj novosti. 
Ja imam uskoro nove konzultacije, pa ću dobit nadam se protokol.

----------


## Nasty

I naravno SRETNO!

----------


## SevenofNine

U KBC Split, napravili smo sve pretrage i s njima idem kod doktora za nekih 10 dana. Ovo ce nam biti prvi postupak, pokusavamo kuci preko 3 god s jednom vanmaternicnom prije godinu dana. Kakva je situacija kod tebe, jesi vec bila na mpo i imate li dijagnozu?

----------


## Alia1806

Drage moje žene, evo ja ovaj forum čitam već skoro godinu dana, ali sam se tek sada odlučila priključiti i komentarima jer me zapravo samo vi možete razumjeti i savjetovati.
Situacija je sljedeća… Imam 30 godina i od puberteta mi je dijagnosticiran PCOS. Prije 3 godine smo ja i partner počeli raditi na bebi i tada su me svi uvjeravali da ćemo uspjeti prirodno, ali nažalost nismo. Pokušali smo i planirani snošaj s klomifenom pa mi to nije uspilo. Prije 9 mj smo se odlučili ići na umjetnu i evo sad sam u prvom postupku. Danas mi je 9 dana ciklusa i 6 dan terapije benfolom, ali pomaka nema, sluznice je tanka, a folikula nema. Moja tuga je ogromna. Znam da trebam biti jaka i inače sam takav tip, ali se trenutno osjećam grozno jer uopće ne znam sto dalje i kako. Postoji li drugu rješenje i drugi lijekovi?! Inače nisam navela da sam u postupku u Splitu kod Dr.Budimira. Nalazi su vise manje ok, AMH je dobar, a FSH povišen. 
Molim vas dajte mi neki savjet da se malo umirim.

Hvala!

----------


## Alia1806

> Ima li tko živ?


Drage moje žene, evo ja ovaj forum čitam već skoro godinu dana, ali sam se tek sada odlučila priključiti i komentarima jer me zapravo samo vi možete razumjeti i savjetovati.
Situacija je sljedeća… Imam 30 godina i od puberteta mi je dijagnosticiranju PCOS. Prije 3 godine smo ja i partner počeli raditi na bebi i tada su me svi uvjeravali da ćemo uspjeti prirodno, ali nažalost nismo. Pokušali smo i planirani snošaj s klomifenom pa mi to nije uspilo. Prije 9 mj smo se odlučili ići na umjetnu i evo sad sam u prvom postupku. Danas mi je 9 dana ciklusa i 6 dan terapije benfolom, ali pomaka nema, sluznice je tanka, a folikula nema. Moja tuga je ogromna. Znam da trebam biti jaka i inače sam takav tip, ali se trenutno osjećam grozno jer uopće ne znam sto dalje i kako. Postoji li drugu rješenje i drugi lijekovi?! Inače nisam navela da sam u postupku u Splitu kod Dr.Budimira. Nalazi su vise manje ok, AMH je dobar, a FSH povišen. 
Molim vas dajte mi neki savjet da se malo umirim.

I hvala što postojite!

----------


## Alia1806

Drage moje žene, evo ja ovaj forum čitam već skoro godinu dana, ali sam se tek sada odlučila priključiti i komentarima jer me zapravo samo vi možete razumjeti i savjetovati.
Situacija je sljedeća… Imam 30 godina i od puberteta mi je dijagnosticiranju PCOS. Prije 3 godine smo ja i partner počeli raditi na bebi i tada su me svi uvjeravali da ćemo uspjeti prirodno, ali nažalost nismo. Pokušali smo i planirani snošaj s klomifenom pa mi to nije uspilo. Prije 9 mj smo se odlučili ići na umjetnu i evo sad sam u prvom postupku. Danas mi je 9 dana ciklusa i 6 dan terapije benfolom, ali pomaka nema, sluznice je tanka, a folikula nema. Moja tuga je ogromna. Znam da trebam biti jaka i inače sam takav tip, ali se trenutno osjećam grozno jer uopće ne znam sto dalje i kako. Postoji li drugu rješenje i drugi lijekovi?! Inače nisam navela da sam u postupku u Splitu kod Dr.Budimira. Nalazi su vise manje ok, AMH je dobar, a FSH povišen. 
Molim vas dajte mi neki savjet da se malo umirim.

I hvala što postojite!

----------


## Nasty

SevenofNine, sretno na konzultacijama i javi što ti kažu. Da i meni će ovo biti prvi postupak ako dobijem zeleno svjetlo idući tjedan, na orvi postupak čekamo negdje od 11.mj od prvih konzultacija zbog nalaza hormona. 
Inače sam kod dr. Marušić. Imam skoro 38.god, prema prvim nalazima prijevremena predmenopauza, odnosno smanjena ovarijska rezerva, visok fsh, snižen estradiol i amh. Pisala sam već ovdje. Nisam nikad uspjela ostati trudna, muž mi također ima oligoasthenoazoospermiu blaži oblik. Uspjeli smo sniziti fsh, lh i povisiti estradiol u 3 mj. Nekakve ovulacije imam, pa ću znat više idući tjedan i nadam se da ću dobit protokol. 

Alia1806 dobrodošla! 
Nemoj se obeshrabriti odmah na početku, možda ti ne odgovara taj lijek, očito imaš anovulacijski ciklus, što ne znači da će ti sljedeći bit isti. Što ti dr. kaže?

----------


## SevenofNine

Alia zao mi je, jeste to krenuli sa inseminacijom ili je trebao biti ivf? Mozda ce ti sljedeci put biti jaca stimulacija. Ja takodjer imam pcos i plan je isto krenuti s blazom stimulacijom da nebi doslo do hiperstimulacije (citam da mi s pcos imamo veci rizik). Ko zna kako cu i ja reagirati, no bolje je i ne reagirati nego uci u hiper pogotovo sto su nam prvi postupci i ne zna se kako nam tijelo funkcionira.  Bit ce to sve ok, znaju oni dobro sto rade. Drzi se, glavu gore i bit ce sve okej  :Kiss: 
Nasty s kojim vi postupkom krecete znas li ?
Ja molim boga da izbjegnem inseminaciju, iako imam los

----------


## SevenofNine

Postala sam a da nisam zavrsila tekst. Nadam se da cu izbjeci inseminacija, imamo los spermiogram ali ne znam jeli dovoljno los da nas odma posalje na ivf. U ejakulatu svekupuno 38 mil., od toga progresivnih 11 %. Znam ako krenemo s inseminacijom, dolazi ljeto pa nista od ivf do jeseni, a cisto sumnjam da cu ja biti ta koja ce popuniti statistiku od 10% onih kojima uspije inseminacija

----------


## marla-s

> Postala sam a da nisam zavrsila tekst. Nadam se da cu izbjeci inseminacija, imamo los spermiogram ali ne znam jeli dovoljno los da nas odma posalje na ivf. U ejakulatu svekupuno 38 mil., od toga progresivnih 11 %. Znam ako krenemo s inseminacijom, dolazi ljeto pa nista od ivf do jeseni, a cisto sumnjam da cu ja biti ta koja ce popuniti statistiku od 10% onih kojima uspije inseminacija


Mi smo se odmah s dr dogovarali za ivf  icsi, druge postupke nismo ni razmatrali. Meni je jedino bilo to da ne gubim vise vrijeme zbog godina. A nalazi su nam svi bili uredni, osim sto smo imali "znakoviti" kariogram po kojem smo ispali previse slicni...

----------


## SevenofNine

Vjerojatno si bila privatno? Ja idem preko hzzo, ne vjerujem da cu moci birari nazalost

----------


## marla-s

Bila sam u kbc Split preko hzzo!

----------


## Nasty

SevenofNine mi nismo na konzultacijama uopće razgovarali o inseminaciji zbog dijagnoza, nego o ivf/icsi ukoliko uopće budem reagirala na stimulaciju. Nama je malo lošiji spermiogram od vašeg ali tu smo negdje. Vidit ćeš, najbolje ti je biti otvorena tamo s dr. na konzultacijama i ako ti predloži inseminaciju da im otvoreno kažeš svoje mišljenje, pa ako ima dobro obrazloženje zašto bi to za vas bilo ok, onda ćeš uvažiti ili ne...premda uz inseminacije imaš pravo na više postupaka. Prvi postupci su uglavnom često lutrija i upoznavanje s reakcijama na lijekove. A i vjerojatno uzimaju u obzir dob. Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Nasty

Marla-s jesi rodila?

----------


## SevenofNine

> premda uz inseminacije imaš pravo na više postupaka. Prvi postupci su uglavnom često lutrija i upoznavanje s reakcijama na lijekove. A i vjerojatno uzimaju u obzir dob. Koliko imaš godina?


Imam 30. Po zakonu imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije i 6 ivf (od cega 2 u prirodnom ciklusu) ako sam dobro skuzila? Ja cu s doktorom tako kako si i rekla otvoreno, medutim negdje sam procitala da ako on smatra da je inseminacija ok onda je moras proci 2x jer u suprotnom hzzo moze odbiti pokrivanje troskova. Negdje sam to procitala, nemam pojma jeli istina. Ja bi voljela da nije jer bi u tom slucaju kategoricki odbila inseminaciju. Ja sam svjesna da je doktor strucnjak i da zna bolje od mene, medutim nemam povjerenja u vrh politike, stede na svemu, pa zasto nebi i na postupcima.

----------


## Nasty

A jooj, iskreno se nadam da ćeš na ivf direkt. Nisam to čitala..malo mi je to neobičnoa al kao što kažeš kod nas je sve moguće. Ne mislim da bi te itko mogao prisiliti da ideš na inseminacije, oboje imate dijagnoze, nemate idiopatsku neplodnost sa urednim nalazima. Prije je zbog gužve moguće čekanje na ivf. Toga se ja bojim. Kod koga ćeš ići? Kod dr. Šunj, dr. Budimir ili dr. Marušić?

----------


## Argente

Nije istina. U zakonu o MPO nigdje nema spomena o tako nečemu, već se spominje da se o metodama liječenja zajednički dogovaraju dr i pacijent... zakon ti je mislim pinan gore među važnim temama, ili ga nađi u NN iz 7.mj. 2012. (mozda 86/12, ma zaguglaj “Zakon o pomognutoj oplodnji” i naći ćeš ga). I sretno!

----------


## Nasty

Da da po zakonu imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije i 6 ivf (2 prorodnjaka). Ako doktor s razlogom otpiše inseminacije, onda ostaju samo ta 4 stimulirana ivf a i 6 prirodnjaka. Ne može se tipa tražiti da se 4 inseminacije nadomjeste jednim ivf-om. Nadam se da će me barem ba prirodnjak staviti ako budem morala čekati lijekove dugo.

----------


## SevenofNine

Argente hvala  :Smile: 
Nasty ja cu kod dr.Mrsica
Ajoj nije mi ni palo na pamet da cu mozda morati cekati na ivf, mislila sam da to ide odma od sljedeceg ciklusa. Ali radije bi i cekala ili to sto kazes u prirodni ciklus.

----------


## Nasty

To ti je meni sestra Zdenka rekla da imaju baš puno pacijenata i da se čekaju lijekovi po mjesec dana. Mene afanalo.

----------


## SevenofNine

Vrijedi li to i za inseminaciju i zasto se preko ljeta ne rade postupci, odnosno znas li otkad do kad je ta pauza?  :Smile:

----------


## Nasty

Stvarno ti ne znam. Raspitat ću se malo u utorak na konzultacijama pa ti javim što saznam.

----------


## marla-s

> Marla-s jesi rodila?


Jesam, curetak je danas star 3 tjedna  :Smile: ))

Ja sam bila kod dr. Sunji i nas uspjeli ivf je krenuo kao prirodni, ali je sve okrenula u pola price kad je vidila kako se razvijaju stvari, te je samo uvela dodatnu terapiju. Nisam ni bila na listi za taj mjesec, samo su me ubacili kako je dr okrenula terapiju.
I istina je da su krcati, ali ne bez razloga - dobri su. Ja sam prije njih bila u Sparca i iako su i on i Vlasic i Tandara vrhunski, ipak nam se taj put nije ostvarila trudnoca. U kbc Split smo dobili jednako dobar tretman i posrecilo nam se vrlo brzo (na drugi ivf). A i tamo su svi odlicni, cijeli tim s humane reprodukcije, tako kod koga god otisli necete pogrijesiti.

----------


## Nasty

Super Marla-s od srca čestitam!! Hvala ti na svim riječima podrške. Priče poput tvoje mi daju nadu da ima šanse..
Uživajte!

----------


## Nasty

Znači ipak postoji šansa da ne budemo čekale predugo. Meni onda nema smisla ova terapija koju sam koristila 3mj ako ne krenemo čim prije. Opet ću morat snižavat fsh.

----------


## SevenofNine

Marla-s cestitke i od mene !! I bas je lijepo sto nam dajes podrsku i posjecujes teme poput ove iako si svoj cilj ostvarila  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure imate i moju podršku, ja sam svoje trudnoće ostvarila u Cita, pa ako koga sta zanima rado ću pomoć! Sretno!

----------


## Bozna

Nasty hvala. Evo sam dobila novu uputnicu pa bi ovaj tjedan trebala ponovit hormone, dr.kaže da je moguće da je kasno vađena krv (4.DC)  Ovaj tvoj zadnji nalaz mi daje nadu, čak ti je i AMH veći. Obavezno javljaj šta se događa.
Kako to onda ide kad se krene u postupak, pretpostavljam da se svaki dan ide na folikulometrije ili nešto...treba li otvarati bolovanje ili se stigne i na posao?

----------


## Sarah777

Pozdrav 
Evo pridruzujem se na ovu temu posto smo obavili konzultacije u Cito i u lipnju krecemo u postupak. 
Nadamo se uspjehu.
Inace, iz Opatije smo, godinu dana proveli na humanoj u kbc Ri, ivf icsi, ali bezuspjesno.
Drzite nam fige.

----------


## Nasty

Željkica hvala! Kad potrošim ove preko hzzo-a onda bi da mi je Cito sljedeća stanica.
Sarah sretno u Cita i da ti bude dobitno od prve! 
SevenofNine bila jutros u dr. i dobila protokol i naručila lijekove po koje idem oko 10.4. A krećem negdje sredinom 4. ako mi se opet menga ne poremeti. Napisala mi hrpu lijekova: Bemfola 300IU od 2.do5.dc, 6. i 7.dc Pregoveris 150/70 IU, Bemfola 75 IU i Cetrotide 0,25mg. Vidit ćemo.
Skroz sam zaboravila pitati za tu ljetnu pauzu, sorry. A možeš zvrcnuti sestru Zdenku pa pitati.

----------


## SevenofNine

Nasty nema veze, ja sam 1.4 narucena pa pitam i javim sto mi kaze dr. 
Ako sam dobro skontala, ti od prve menge u 4.mj kreces s lijekovima i onda postupak? Pa to je super brzo...
Zeljkice hvala..
Sarah777 mi imamo istu dg kao i vi plus moj pcos, isto kao sto Nasty kaze, ukoliko ne uspijemo s ovim sto pokriva hzzo idemo i mi u cita.

----------


## Nasty

Bozna super je što ćeš ponoviti nalaz. Ako ti i bude povišen postoje metode kako se može utjecat na fsh. Ako nisi pogledaj malo podtemu na rodi Nizak amh, visok fsh i smanjena ovarijska rezerva, tamo su pisale cure što su sve koristile za snižavanje fsh i kvalitetu j.s. Ja sam naručila Shatavari preko Ayugarden za držanje fsh pod kontrolom i kvalitetu j. s. dok ne krenem s postupkom. Sretno i javi ishod!
Žene obično bolovanje uzimaju od punkcije do bete. Folikulometrije su otprilike svaki drugi treći dan. Ja ću vjerojatno uzet od folikulometrija zbog strogo fiksnog radnog vremena pa 10 do 7 dana prije bete, ako bude sve ok. Bolovanje uzimaš u soc. ginekologa, a možeš i u dr. opće prakse pod šiframa:
N97 Ženska neplodnost do 14 dana
N98 Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom do 21 dan
Z31 Postupci u vezi s oplodnjom do 7 dana
SevenofNine ja krećem od drugog ciklusa od sada, a to mi pada negdje između 16-20.4. Ljekovi se naručuju 1.dan u mjesecu. Meni su javili da nazovem oko 10.i dođem po njih. Pa slijedi čekanje, onda 2dc prva injekcija. Sestra daje obuku kakondati sebi injekciju, pa onda ide praćenje folikula, štoperica, punkcija i embriotransfer ako dođe do oplodnje. 
Svakako javi kako su ti prošle prve konzultacije i kad krećeš..

----------


## Bozna

Nasty, mislim da ću i ja vec od folikulometrija. Do 10 minuta jedan dan bi mi jos i tolerirali, a još sad prvi puta pa ne znam ni koliko to traje, ni koliko ću kasnit, samo bi bezveze gubila živce ako budem čekala koji minut više. Podforum sam dobro proučila, od prve do zadnje stranice

----------


## Nasty

Bozna tako i ja razmišljam. Ne treba se nervirat bespotrebno zbog posla. Kad dođe vrijeme reći ću im da odoh i ciao bella. Imaš našu temu i na forum.hr
Javi kakav ti je novi nalaz. 
Kod kojeg si ti dr?

----------


## Nasty

SevenofNine kako su prošle konzultacije?

----------


## SevenofNine

Pozdrav, dobro je proslo i sretna sam jer se napokon micemo s mrtve tocke. U jesen tek krecem s postupkom jer nekoliko ciklusa moram piti kontracepcijske pilule, a u 6.mj krece pauza s postupcima.

----------


## Nasty

Ok, a hoćeš li na ivf ili inseminacije?

----------


## SevenofNine

Joj to najvaznije zaboravila napisati, idemo na ivf. Javi kako je prosao tvoj postupak, pratit cu temu. I sretno svima.

----------


## Nasty

Pa to je odlično! Hvala draga, a ti napuni baterije i zdravo se hrani, pij suplemente za kvalitetu j.s. da budeš spremna tip top.

----------


## Sarah777

Kad sam vam se bila u prethodnom postu predstavila tu onda sam krivo napisala da krecemo u lipnju... ne lipnju nego svibnju  :Smile: 
Sad imam "problem" jer mi ove stvari sad kasne, trebala sam dobit u petak ali kako to ide kad je stres i uzbudjenje, kasne mi evo i jos nisam dobila mada imam osjecaj da ce uskoro krenuti. Zasto mi je to bitno? Jer mi se automatski pomice ciklus i za 5.mjesec sada a MM je platformas i bude doma 35 dana i dolazi 1.5.sad doma. Znaci ograniceni smo na 35 dana da obavimo postupak a ako mi budu kasnile stvari u 5.mjesecu (a sigurna sam nekako da hoce jer sam vec sad uzbudjena zbog postupka koji slijedi), strah me da necemo stici sve obaviti. Sta kazete na to da pitam svoju gin da mi da kutijicu kontracepcijskih pa krenem s tim sada kad dobijem stvari? Ne znam bi li imalo to nekog utjecaja mozda na postupak onda...? Tako bih makar znala da cu ih dobiti u 5.mjesecu na vrijeme i da cemo stici obaviti postupak...

----------


## Nasty

Sarah777 svakako pitaj svoju doktoricu. Mislim da ti je to skroz dobra ideja. Cure znaju u dogovoru s mpo liječnikom uzimati kontracepcijske kod neredovitih ciklusa ili kod pcos i edometrioze i odmah idu u full. stimulaciju. Svakako se čuj ili vidi sa svojom mpo dr. da izbjegneš i dodatni bespotrebni stres. Stetno!

----------


## Sarah777

Hej Nasty  :Smile: 
Pitala sam u Cito svog dr.P. i rekao je da si uzmem Yasmin. Pa sam onda zvala svoju gin koja mi ig je stavila na recept i eto sutra cu ih ic podignut i cekam stvari da se pojave ovih dana pa da krenem to pit. Ja sam zavoravila vec kako to ide, daaaavno je to bilo kad sam koristila pilule zadnji put hahahaha se sjecate vi, nakon prestanka uzimanja, nakon koliko dana cca di krenule stvari? U roku 7 dana je tako nekako bilo? 

I da vas pitam malo, imate neke preporuke ili mozda koja od vas ima apartman u St za iznajmiti? Nije da nam mora bit pogled na Cito, niti walking distance, moze bit i malo izvan St.. i onako dolazimo autom..

----------


## Nasty

Heej Sarah, super da si to riješila! Piju se 21 dan i 7 dana pauze unutar koje ćeš dobiti mengu, obično dođe do 2-3dana.
Ove što poznajem iznajmljuju po centru i drže cijene, a tebi bi bilo bolje zbog niže cijene na križinama blizu poliklinike i bolnice ili na trsteniku, mertojaku, pujankama.. ili malo izvan Splita također.. Najbolje ti je bacit pogled na airbnb..

----------


## Nasty

Pitat ću na poslu za smještaj za slučaj.. pa ako čujem što javim.

----------


## Sarah777

> Pitat ću na poslu za smještaj za slučaj.. pa ako čujem što javim.


Hvala ti  :Smile:  
Da, da, pogledat cemo i rbnb i booking.com  samo nam je malo zeznuto jer ne mozemo unaprijed znati da li cemo ostati npr 13dana ili 15... kuzis sta mislim... pa ne znam kako ce to se moc rijesit preko tih stranica al dobro, vidjet cemo.  Da, definitivno nam ne treba centar niti neka blizina poliklinike... 10ak...15ak minuta voznje do Cita nam je sasvim ok. A i imamo psa malog rasta pa jos bolje da smo vise u prirodi nego u samom gradu. 
Moram to sve prouciti jos ali evo pitala sam i tu vas koje ste iz St jer smo otvoreni za svaki dobar savijet i hvala na tome  :Smile:

----------


## Nasty

Sarah, da to ne možeš znati. Ali u 5.mj je predsezona, nisu gužve, tako da mislim da možeš pregovarati o broju dana. Da prvo bukiraš 13 pa ako ti treba duže onda produžiš ali im najaviš to.. 

Od kojeg do kojeg datuma bi to bilo otprilike u 5.mj.?

----------


## Sarah777

Uf... tesko pitanje jer evo jos ni S od mojih stvari.. okvirno ovako a oko 10.5.

----------


## Sarah777

Hej cure... 
Ja sam veceras se sva poveselila da sam napokon dobila stvari i da krecem sa kontracepcijskim tabletama pa da imamo cistu situaciju u 5.mj tj da se ne desi da mi kasni i sl... ali bila je to samo smeckasta mrlja na ulosku i nakon brisanja.. nema jos krvi. Nikad mi nije bila takva situacija jos. Uzasno mi se spava cijelo vrijeme, zakasnila sam na posao i jucer i danas jer sam spavala ko top. Tokom cijelog dana mi se spava, bole me kriza, u preponama, oko jajnika, noge ko da sam hodala kilometrima... A cice pak nista, ni mrvicu. A inace me uvijek jako bole prije nego dobijem stvari. Podsvjesno me vuce na mogucnost trudnoce prirodnim putem ali bojim se uopce razmisljat i tome jer kako to vec obicno ide slijedi razocaranje a toga mi je vec preko glave.

----------


## Nasty

Sarah pa svašta je moguće. Kad misliš da ti je bila ovulacija? Koliko ti kasni m? Možda ti je zaostala implantacija. Čuj Ili si trudna ili ti kasni zbog stresa i presinga oko datuma. Moraš se malo pokušat opustit u vezi toga. Nemoj mislit više o time par dana, mozak na pašu za vikend i ako ima doći doći će. A ja ti od srca držim fige da je ipak trudnoća u pitanju.

----------


## Nasty

Ali ako ti i dođe nemoj se obeshrabriti nego odmah kreni s terapijom ideš dalje.

----------


## Sarah777

Neko smedjarenje mi je... napravila sam test jutros jer sam imala doma jos 1 i negativan je. Tako da sam danas krenula sa kontracepcijskim pilulama. 
Znam da bi se trebala opustiti malo (puno) ali znas i sama kako je to kad zapravo odbrojavas do pocetka postupka koji ce nam (nadamo se) promijeniti zivote. A plus sve to, nema mi MM ovaj mjesec i odrojavam i do njegovog povratka kuci. Double stress  :lool: 
Bit ce to sve super... 

Nasty, koja je tvoja prica? nemas nista u potpisu a ja sam se tek pridruzila ovoj Splitskoj ekipici ovdje pa vas ne poznajem jos cure odavdje

----------


## Sarah777

> Ali ako ti i dođe nemoj se obeshrabriti nego odmah kreni s terapijom ideš dalje.


Vremena tugovanja kad prokrvarim su iza mene... 
Navikne se covjek na svasta i mozemo biti jako ponosne na sebe jer ovo kroz sta prolazimo nije samo fizicki zahtjevno; psihe nam rade 100 na sat i sve to prezivimo na kraju i uvijek se nadamo pozitivnim rezultatima... 
Sta ti je zena...  :Naklon:

----------


## Nasty

Sarah draga, držim fige da ti vrijeme što prije prođe, a kad ti muž dođe idete po svoj +. Ne znam kako ti razmišljaš o blizancima ja se ne bi bunila iako sam čitala da zna biti vrlo rizično itd. Ali da me potrefi nosila bi se s tim kako znam i umijem.
Ja sam svoju dijagnozu saznala prošle godine. Pisala o sebi mislim na stranici prije pa da se ne ponavljam ukratko ću. Imam smanjenu ovarijsku rezervu uzrokovanu endometriozom, također sam na prvom nalazu imala visok fsh, lh, snižen estradiol, dakle preuranjena predmenopauza. Moj muž ima oligoasteno. Ali njegovi nalazi su manji problem. Stavljena sam na čekanje dok ne popravim nalaze hormona i dobila sam terapiju koja me laički rečeno trebala vratit u vrijeme prije početne tranzicije u meno što smo uspjeli napraviti. Hormoni su mi sad manje više u granicama normale i sad krećem u svoj prvi ivf. U međuvremenu sam dosta po forumima, čitam, proučavam i to mi pomaže da ostanem realna s očekivanjima i promijenila sam način prehrane, uvela suplemente i biljne pripravke za održavanje hormonske ravnoteže. Išla sam na masaže abdomena i jednu refleksoterapiju kod jedne ayurvedske terapeutkinje ovdje u Splitu. Tretirala mi je sve organe i pojačano organe zadužene za reprodukciju i hormone. Sad krajem 4.mj. ću ići kod nje na radionicu hormonske joge. Još ne mogu znati dali je bilo učinka ali definitivno osjećam jajnike za razliku od prije kad ih gotovo nikad nisam osjećala. I zadnja 2 mj sam sigurna sa sam imala cikluse sa ovulacijom. Inale su mi učestali anovulacijski.

----------


## Nasty

Za slučaj da još neku curu iz Splita zanima hormonska joga na koju sam planirala ić, šaljem link na događaj: https://www.facebook.com/events/3180305108662338/?ti=cl

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala, draga. I mi smo uverebi da idemo po svoj plusic u split i to pravi pravcati  :Smile:  
Nemamo nista protiv blizanaca, dapace, voljeli bismo to. Iako mene hvata panika kad samo pocnem razmisljat da bi bila sama s njima po mjesec dana jer evo sestra mi ima klinca od 6mj i vidim koliko je zauzeta sa njim. A kad pomislim na sebe pa sa 2 komada... uf..  neka pozitivna nervoza mi navire. Ali mislim da je to normalno, strah od nepoznatog, prvi klinci... al dobro, sigirna sam da bih uz pomoc mojih roditelja sve uspjela izhendlat u mjesecu kad mi ne bude dragog doma. Bar bi mi vrijeme dok ga nema brze prolazilo hahahah

Za tvoju dijagnozu... Wow... a koliko imas god ako smijem pitat...da si usla u predmenopauzu? Ja ti drzim fige da je terapija bila uspjesna i da ce vam uspjeti iz prve odmah  :Zaljubljen: 
Hormonska yoga zvuci nevjerojatno. Pa zar je moguce takvo nesto  :Bouncing: 
Koliko sam mogla nauciti od kad proucavam sve ovo, veci je problem kad sa zenom nesto nije ok nego kad muskom nesto ne stima... i nevjerojatno je koliko je nas reproduktivni sustav kompliciraniji nego njihov. Nama sve sta pomislis i ne pomislis mora biti u savrsenim granicama normale da bi dosle do plusica...

----------


## Nasty

Draga moja, dijagnozu sam saznala sa 37, nedavno napunila 38.god. A čuj pokušavat ću negdje do 40-41. A ta perimenopauza mi je zvučala ono katastrofa, jer nisam imala simptome, menstruacije redovne od 24-27dana.. Dijagnozu sam dobila - smanjena ovarijska rezerva - prema nalazima hormona, također mi je AMH dosta nizak 2,87 pmol/l, ne znam još br. antralaca i kvalitetu j.s., to ću znati nakon punkcije. A perimenopaiza može trajati od dvije do čak 10god u rijeđim slučajevima. Razlika kod preuranjene i prirodne je što ženama koje ulaze prerano se na uzv ne vidi jer jajnici uglavnom izgledaju isto kao normalni jajnici. Meni je čak i zadebljan endometrij na uzv kod soc. ginekologa a kao anovulacije. A nemam ti što pametno reć. Nadam se da nisam dugo u tom periodu. Čitala sam da žene koje skroz uđu u preuranjenu menopauzu i dalje mogu imati povremene ovulacije i dalje za razliku od žena koje su ušle prirodno, ali ih je teško predvidjeti. 
Ova hormonska joga se čini zanimljiva. Ženi koja to proučava i samoj je dijagnosticirana preuranjena meno, pa već dugo održava hormone u ravnoteži. Pošla bi vidit svakako, osim ako me taj dan ne potrefi punkcija ili transfer.
Čekam mengu pa krećem. Malo me strah neizvjesnosti oko postupka, ali sam pozitivna, dobro se osjećam, pripremila sam se maksimalno. 
Draga držim fige da ti vrijeme brzo prođe, pa kad odeš po plus da se prebac imo na neku trudničku temu!

----------


## Nasty

Muž mi je mlađi od mene 1,5 god.
Koliko vi imate godina? Kod tebe je sve ok, a muž ima oligoastenozoo? Kakvi su mu nalazi sada?

----------


## vanush

Drage cure,
nova sam na forumu i nova sam u mpo tako da mi je drago vidjeti da se forum u Splitu aktivirao  :Smile: . 
Moja dijagnoza je pcos, bez ovulacija, muž asthenozoospermia. Dogovor s doktorima ivf ali tek nakon šta uklonimo septum u maternici. Čekam dogovor za histeroskopiju. Nasty hvala na ovom linku za radionicu. Dobila sam nedavno priručnik za hormonsku jogu od žene koja ju prakticira, i ako sam ja uvijek skeptična, ne prakticiram inače yogu, ali zvuči zanimljivo dok ionako čekamo termin za daljnje postupke.

----------


## Nasty

Vanush dobro nam došla. 
Koliko imate godina? Gdje se liječiš u Kbc St ili Cito? Držim fige da septum što prije ode a ivf dojde! Ako budeš išla na ovu radionicu hormonske joge javi pa se vidimo tamo! Ja sam se pribilježila, mislim da je max. br. 12 ljudi.

----------


## Nasty

Vanush koliko traje oporavak? Kako su ti skužili pregradu, na uzv?

----------


## vanush

Ja 30, on 32. Za sada sam u KBC-u. 
Pregradu je skužila moja ginekologica prije postupaka, ali njoj je izgledala manja i nije bila veličine za uklanjanje a i kada ideš prirodno to nije toliki problem, ali u Citu na 3d ultrazvuku se vidjelo da je veća, i kako moramo na ivf onda ju je bolje ukloniti prije. Oporavak par mjeseci, tako da se ivf-u nadam na jesen. Predbilježila sam se na radionicu tako da se vidimo i uživo tamo.

Sarah sretno u novom postupku!

----------


## Sarah777

Vanush, dobrodosla i zelim ti svu srecu da sto prije dodjete do svog plusića!!  :Heart:

----------


## Sarah777

Nasty,
Ja imam 32 a MM 38... u rujnu cemo oboje na +1 
Da, meni je sve ok al eto njemu je otkrivena oligoastenozoospermija. Bilo mu se poboljsao nalaz a sad kad smo bili u Citu sredinom 3.mj na konzultacije i pretrage, nalaz mu je bio uzasan, ali vjerujem da je to bio zato sto je bio u pitanju uzorak od jedva 2 dana. A inace kad je radio spermiogram u kbc ri onda je bila apstinencija 4 dana sta mislim da je jako velika razlika za krajnje rezultate. Al to smo mi krivi za to... necemo o detaljima  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nasty

Vanush sretno na histeroskopiji i brz oporavak želim! Jesen nije tako daleko, a najvažnije je fizički bit potpuno spreman.. 
Super! Onda se vidimo na radionici! 

Sarah draga taj spermiogram zna varirati. Na drugim forumima sam čitala da je bolja malo duža apstinencija od 2 dana, ali ne preduga zbog morfologije. Uzima li ti muž nešto za poboljšati spermiogram? Moj pije Gokshura premium u prahu za mušku plodnost, što sam naručila na ayugarden. E sad ima li učinka vidit ćemo. Ali njegov nalaz je blaži oblik, dr. mu ništa nije ni spominjala da uzima Fertil up ili nešto.
Meni još nema menge. A valjda će sutra prekosutra da se krenem bost..

----------


## vanush

Hvala! Nije jesen daleko, samo da se počnemo micati sa točke stajanja i čekanja.

Nasty tebi sada počinje ciklus za ivf? Sretno, neka bude uspješan!

----------


## Sarah777

Mantra za tvoju mengu  :Naklon: 
Doc ce sutra garant  :Smile: 

Ma probali smo mi bili sa fertil up kad smo poceli planirat bas trudnocu ali posti nismo imali tad nikakve med.nalaze niti smo znali da postoji problem, ne znam ti usporedit da li je to sta imalo smisla kad je uzimao ili ne...  
Nakon postavljene dijagnoze, pio je Dual Tabs (natural wealth ja msm)... i vjerujemo da mu je od toga se i poboljsao nalaz. Sad kad je odlazio na posao onda je taman popio sve i nije bilo u ljekarni vise za kupit ih jer kao da imaju problem sa dobavljacem... pa je uzeo isto jednu zanimljivu kombinaciju... cekaj pogledam kako se zovu tablete...imam fotkano

----------


## Sarah777

Od Solgara... Astaxanthin  i Formula V vm 75.
Poslala bi ti fotku ali ovo je tu prekomplocirano za stavit fotku...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nasty

Super je to sve, sigurno će mu pomć, neće odmoć.. Cure su negdje na forumima spominjale i maca prah i matičnu mliječ ako sam dobro zapamtila. Koliko toga mi što idemo na mpo pijemo pa to su čudesa..ne znam kako ne pucamo od zdravlja.. 
Meni danas 28dc, menge nigdje.. Imam blage grčeve već par dana, što inače nemam. Da ne znam da su šanse 0,0001% pomislila bi da sam trudna..

----------


## Sarah777

> Super je to sve, sigurno će mu pomć, neće odmoć.. Cure su negdje na forumima spominjale i maca prah i matičnu mliječ ako sam dobro zapamtila. Koliko toga mi što idemo na mpo pijemo pa to su čudesa..ne znam kako ne pucamo od zdravlja.. 
> Meni danas 28dc, menge nigdje.. Imam blage grčeve već par dana, što inače nemam. Da ne znam da su šanse 0,0001% pomislila bi da sam trudna..


A slusaj... i taj 0,00001 je dovoljan... nikad ne gubi nadu! Samo pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## Nasty

Sarah draga moja da bar.. Ovo kašnjenje pripisujem stresu na poslu i iščekivanju postupka.. Taman od danas ne radim pa ću se probat malo opustiti. Doći će neće pobjeć! E možda i ja uđem u 5mj kako je krenulo pa se budemo pratile u stopu  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Samo opusteno... mora doc kad tad i drzim fige da dodje cim prije... a onda cemo za sljedeci put drzat fige da ne dodje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sarah777

Cure, sta ima novoga?

----------


## Nasty

Draga Sarah, saznala sam da sam ostala trudna dok sam se pripremala za ovaj postupak na koji nisam ni krenula. Bila sam u ginekologa, trudnoća je potvrđena, no još je rano za čestitke, nadam se da će se sve dalje odvijati u najboljem redu. Jučer sam išla vratiti ljekove na humanu. Ja sam pila Shatavari premium u prahu nakon što sam prekinula sa Femostonom da održim hormone u normali. Čitala sam o toj biljci sve najbolje. Također sam bila na ukupno tri tretmana Chi Nei Tsang masaže abdomena u Splitu i jednom sa kombinacijom refleksoterapije stopala. Mislim da mi je to puno pomoglo, jer prije baš nešto nisam osjećala jajnike. Zadnji put sam znala da mi je ovulacija pa smo imali ciljane odnose iako tome nismo pridavali neku nadu. Više sam ovo sve obavljala kao pripremu za postupak da povećamo šanse za ivf. Muž mi je također koristio Gokshura premium. 
Drage cure želim vam svima puno puno sreće i uspjeha da ostvarite svoj san!

----------


## vanush

Draga Nasty, čestitam! To su divne vijesti!  :Very Happy:  Daješ nadu svima nama. Želim ti jednu mirnu, školsku trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## Sarah777

Woooow!!! Nasty!! Prekrasna vijest!! Cestitam ti od srca i da ti cijela trudnoca prodje u savrsenom redu!

----------


## Nasty

Hvala vam cure, od srca vam želim isto što prije! Pratim vas i dalje.. Sretno!

----------


## Ladybird

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam na forumu. Nasa dijagnoza je azoospermia. Nalazi svi u granicama normale a spermiogram pokazao cistu 0  :Sad:  Trenutno smo kod dr. Hauptmana na Rebru u Zagrebu. Kod mene jos dijagnoza Pcos i hipotireoza al kilaza je normalna. Najvjerovatnije cemo morati ici na punkciju ali meni se cini mozda bolje odmah na mTese. Cula sam za polikliniku Cito u St i dr Poljaka. Zanima me je li netko bio na mTese u Splitu te kakva su iskustva? Ima li koji bebac ?  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sarah777

Ladybird... dobrodosla  :Smile:  
Mi smo u Citu, sada evo kroz tjedan dana bi trebali krrnuti sa postupkom tj ja sa bockanjem pa dalje sve po redu kako ide  :Smile: 
Ja cu ti samo rec da kad smo bili kod njih na konzultacijama pa je sestra pricala o uspjesima koje imaju i rekla neki wooow postotak koji imaju sa parovima gdje je muskarac kompletno neplodan. Nisam znala ni da je to moguce uopce. 
Zelim vam svu srecu da uspijete cim prije.

Mi smo inace iz Ri, odlucili se krenut privatno u Cito, bili smo u 3.mj na konzultacijama i preuzeli ljekove i evo sad svaki dan trebam dobiti stvari la da se krenem bockat i pakiramo se za split po nasu bebicu...ili...nase bebice  :Smile:  
Mi smo se odusevili i sa dr.P. i njegovom ekipom. Svi su jako dragi i pristupacni, profesionalni a opet tako..ljudski.. ne znam kako bi to opisala.. divni su  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Ja sam dobila stvari jucer. Danas mi je 2dc i pocinjem sa Gonalom, doza 150. U subotu smo u st na prvom ultrazvuku  :Smile:

----------


## vanush

Ladybird pozdrav, ne znam puno o tom postupku, ali znam da iako sam u KBC-u, neke dijelove sam obavljala u Citu i meni su za sve što sam trebala bili jako stručni.
Više informacija sigurno možeš naći u Facebook grupi RODA-Neplodnost, probaj tamo pitati, sigurno ima žena koje će znati odgovoriti.

Sarah sretno u postupku! Neka ti Split donese sreću  :Smile:

----------


## Nasty

Sarah, sretno u Splitu! Držim fige na najjače. Javi kako napreduje postupak.

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala curke. Sinoc smo dosli i smjestili se u St. Danas ujutro sam imala 1.folikulometriju, danas mi je 6dc. Od danas mi je dignuta doza gonala sa 150 na 225. Sutra gonal i cetrotide, u pon isto tako. A u utorak folikulometrija pa cemo vidjeti kako ce biti  :Smile:

----------


## Iron Girl

Večer drage žene  :Smile:  evo nova sam na forumu, kažem da malo popričam s suborcima :D
Ukratko da napišem povijest bolesti; 2015. operirana čokoladna cista na lijevom jajniku, iza toga sam se stvarno trudila pregledavati što češće- bilo uvijek sve u redu.
Lani u 3.mjesec ostanem trudna prirodnim putem, prvi uzv sve ok, mogućnost da su blizanci velika, no nažalost drugi pregled nema otkucaja - kiretaža  :Sad: 
Doktor savjetuje malu pauzu (glupa poslušam, umjesto da se već nakon prve M bacimo na posao dok su iole prisutni trudnički homoni), i evo od 10.mjeseca 0 bodova.
Vadila hormone: AMH 8.50 pmol/L
                         FSH 9.71 IU/L
Kaže dr.endometrioza očito pojela zalihe, naručiti ću se za HSG za sljedeći ciklus, s obzirom da dr.kod kojeg sam bila privatno nije niti spomenuo da trebam raditi briseve tako sa smo lijepo izgubili jedno 2.mjeseca :/

Nakon opširnog posta, zamolila bih vas da me savjetujete (ako je moguće uopće birati doktora na odjelu) tko je dobar i tko će se od njih pozabaviti s mnom kako treba? 
Kad čovjek nažalost uđe u sve ovo, u početku je zbunjen i def sve ovo utječe na osobu i psihički i fizički, tako da se nadam pokojem savjetu  :Smile:  hvala vam!

----------


## SevenofNine

Nasty cestitam !! Cure sretno, ja cekam 9.mj

----------


## Sarah777

Iron Girl... dobrodosla!
Ne mogu ti komentirati nista za tvoju situaciju jer ne znam nista o tome ali ti mogu pozeljeti srecu da sto prije dodjete do vase mrvice.

----------


## željkica

Iron girl,dobrodošla i puno sreće! Nemoj mislit da si glupa jer si radila pauzu,treba organizmu da se odmori ipak si imala kiretažu.Ja sam nakon svoje kiretaže isto radila pauzu,svaki dr to savjetuje!
Kod kojeg si sada dr?Privatno ili Kbc?

----------


## Sarah777

Update... 
Uzbudjenje je veliko, sutra u 8h ujutro sam na punkciji pod opcom. Za sada koliko se vidi na ultrazvuku, imam ih oko 5-6 u svakom jajniku. Reakcija na hormone je skolska, vidjet cemo stanje spermica sutra..

----------


## Sarah777

Probudim se ja iz narkoze i med.sestra mi govori, imamo 16 j.s.!  Probudila sam se iste sekunde kompletno hahahaha
Odlucna vijest.. a danas ujutro ce me zvati da mi jave koliko ih je bilo dobrih i koliko su ih oplodili. 
Nestpljenje je ogromno!

----------


## željkica

> Probudim se ja iz narkoze i med.sestra mi govori, imamo 16 j.s.!  Probudila sam se iste sekunde kompletno hahahaha
> Odlucna vijest.. a danas ujutro ce me zvati da mi jave koliko ih je bilo dobrih i koliko su ih oplodili. 
> Nestpljenje je ogromno!


Super, sretno!

----------


## Sarah777

Sutra, 20.05.imati cemo transfer... ne znam jos detalje, o tome cemo na licu mjesta sa njima...

----------


## vanush

Sarah, super rezultat! Sretno! Nadamo se dobrom dijeljenju i neka uspije transfer!
Punkcija se u Citu radi pod općom anestezijom?

----------


## Sarah777

Hej Vanush  :Smile:  
Pa ja sam htjela opcu, placa se dodatno. 
ET ce znaci biti na 3.dan. Malo mi je nervoza zbog toga... sta nije da et na 3.dan ima manju sansu...? :/

----------


## željkica

> Hej Vanush  
> Pa ja sam htjela opcu, placa se dodatno. 
> ET ce znaci biti na 3.dan. Malo mi je nervoza zbog toga... sta nije da et na 3.dan ima manju sansu...? :/


Neee,ja sam imala transfer 3 dana,uspješan!

----------


## Inesz

> Sutra, 20.05.imati cemo transfer... ne znam jos detalje, o tome cemo na licu mjesta sa njima...


Sarah, sretno...
Je li to u potpisu sve od dobivenih 16 jajnih stanica?

----------


## Sarah777

> Neee,ja sam imala transfer 3 dana,uspješan!


Supeeerr!!! ...moram pitat, malo sam pod stresom  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah, sretno...
> Je li to u potpisu sve od dobivenih 16 jajnih stanica?


Hvala, Inesz!
Da... bilo je 16 oocita, od toga 13 dobrih... 
Na kraju dosli na 6 embrija i eto danas na 3.dan ostali na 4 embrija, sva 4 ocjene odlican i vrlo dobar. 
ET 2 embrija, assisted hatshing i embrioglue,  dobila booster (plus inekciju za doma koju moram primiti u petak opet), nafilana utricima, pijem i andol 100 i prenatal tablete. Eto... mislim da smo napravili sve moguce i da rezultat ne bi smio izostati  :Smile: 
I 2 embrija zaledjena.

To je za nas super rezultat jer nam se javlja fragmentacija i nismo nikada jos imali zaledjenih.

Jako smo happy  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala, Inesz!
> Da... bilo je 16 oocita, od toga 13 dobrih... 
> Na kraju dosli na 6 embrija i eto danas na 3.dan ostali na 4 embrija, sva 4 ocjene odlican i vrlo dobar. 
> ET 2 embrija, assisted hatshing i embrioglue,  dobila booster (plus inekciju za doma koju moram primiti u petak opet), nafilana utricima, pijem i andol 100 i prenatal tablete. Eto... mislim da smo napravili sve moguce i da rezultat ne bi smio izostati 
> I 2 embrija zaledjena.
> 
> To je za nas super rezultat jer nam se javlja fragmentacija i nismo nikada jos imali zaledjenih.
> 
> Jako smo happy


Sarah777, to je divno, sretno!!! Pridruži nam se na temi Nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah777, to je divno, sretno!!! Pridruži nam se na temi Nakon transfera


uf..evo me... ja kad se uhvatim 1 teme onda kao da nista drugo ne postoji..  :Laughing:

----------


## SevenofNine

Sarah sretno !
Iron girl gdje ces u postupak, u kbc Split se mozes naruciti u koga hoces. Meni je moj ginekolog preporucio dr.Mrsica koji mi je pogodio dijagnozu nakon sto je promakla mom ginekologu i jos jednom iz bolnice. Sve najbolje od strucnosti pa do pristupa pacijentu. Nadam se da ce i drugi koji su u KBC Split podijeliti iskustva da ti je lakse odluciti.

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala  :Smile: 
Pratim vas i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## vanush

Iron Girl, ja sam u kbc-u i mogu potvrditi ovo šta je SevenofNine rekla. Ja sam kod doktora Mršića, o kojem mogu reći samo sve najbolje, iako još nismo došli do postupka jer rješavamo druge prepreke prije. Meni su i u Citu se pokazali stručni, ali mi nije odgovarao pristup, nekako je sve bilo na brzinu, nisam stigla pitat sve šta sam htjela. Jedini problem na kbc-u je šta nas je puno, čini mi se kod Mršića najviše, pa se moraš pripremiti na čekanje.
Kod cura u čekaonici koje su kod nje sam čula da su isto tako zadovoljne s doktoricom Marušić.

----------


## Bozna

SevenofNine i vanush i ja sam trebala u Mršića, ali mi sve to nekako presporo ide. Mislim da ću probat otić i privatno do jeseni

----------


## Iron Girl

Bok cure moje, evo nikako doći do kompa i odgovoriti  :Smile:  a dok se i snađem kako odg svakoj na pitanje haha 
imala sam sreće utoliko da sam se došla zapisati i sestra mi je dala termin kod doktora Budimira, da mi je taman jedna pacijentica otkazala, evo sad čekam M da dođe i da dogovorimo pregled jer mi je tada bila sredina ciklusa pa je rekao da nema smisla pregledavati da neće ni vidjeti ako ima koje žarište endo, da se bolje vidi odmah iza M stanje.
A što se tiče dr Mršića, ma nemojte me krivo shvatiti dobra je on ali 2 puta me već "zeznuo", ništa ozbiljno ali evo npa bila sam privatno kod njega, kaže što trebam naraviti, izostavi briseve!? koji su bitni za hsg a i za samu ivf koju je preporučio, zbog toga izgubim mjesec, napravim briseve i naravno da moram izgubiti još vremena u liječenju, a sestra kaže da vam je radio briseve naplatio bi mi više, smatram da to nje u redu barem je mogao uputit na mog dr koji će to napraviti, i tako još bi neke stvari napisala koje u meni osobno zasmetale.... tako da sam njega konkretno otpisala, evo vodit će me dr.Budimir pa nek je sa srećom :D

----------


## vanush

Iron Girl - super da se tako pogodilo. Nadam se da će ti dr. Budimir posvetiti vrijeme i da ćeš biti zadovoljna. To puno znači. Meni ti npr za hsg nisu tražili nalaz briseva koji je došao kasnije, ali ja sam hsg radila u Citu.

----------


## vikky

Pozdrav svim curama, osjećam se dužnom ostaviti komentar na ovoj temi, jer znam da je meni svakako trebao neki takav u početku. Trenutno sam u 30 tjednu trudnoće,  zahvaljujući Citu, pa par riječi - drugi postupak, prvi transfer nama je bio dobitan i svaka kuna i trud se isplatio. Osoblje kompletno za svaku pohvalu,  vrlo profesionalno,  usluga top. Svi spominju Dr. Poljaka, mene vodi Dr.  Aracic i riječ je o izvanrednoj doktorici, uvijek dostupnoj za sve informacije.  Stručna,  direktna (govori kako jest, a ne ono što se želi čuti), a u njene sposobnosti sam se uvjerila nakon sto je savladala sve poteškoće koje su nam se našle na putu, pogodila pravu terapiju i dovela nas do trudnoće. Nije bilo slučajno, dosta toga je bilo u njenim rukama  :Wink:  U svakom slučaju preporučam i svima želim puno sreće

----------


## Sarah777

Uz pomoc Cita, evo dosli smo do naseg  :Heart:

----------


## SevenofNine

Sarah cestitam ti od ❤ !! Zelim ti lijepu, sretnu i mirnu trudnocu.

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah cestitam ti od ❤ !! Zelim ti lijepu, sretnu i mirnu trudnocu.


Hvala ti, draga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

@Vocnatorta,
Oglašavanje prodaje lijekova je zabranjeno prema pravilima foruma.

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?

----------


## SevenofNine

Ne znam doslovno jer sam ostavila sve papire u bolnici, uglavnom dosli smo u javnog biljeznika, oni tamo imaju gotovu tu izjavu o izvanbracnoj zajednici. Jako je kratka i jednostavna. Pitalo nas je samo u koju svrhu, rekli smo medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja, potpisali, platili. Sve gotovo u 5 minuta.

----------


## vanush

> Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?


Pozdrav! Mi smo napisali i isprintali doma izjavu prema ovom predlošku: https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/..._156_3905.html 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51269-O...C4%8Dne-parove

I kod javnog bilježnika onda potpisali i ovjerili. To je bilo ok.

----------


## SevenofNine

Drugi dan ciklusa trebam vaditi hormone, donijeti nalaz i taj isti dan krenuti s protokolom. Medutim dobila sam danas(petak u 20h), cini mi se da nakon 16 sati racuna kao da je prvi dan ciklusa u subotu.
Nedjelja ce mi biti 2 dan, ovo mi je prvi ivf pa ne znam sto ciniti. Vadi li neko hormone od privatnika nedjeljom, jeli mi kasno da krenem s protokolom 3 dc?

----------


## Argente

Ne. Dapače, prilično je uobičajeno krenuti sa stimulacijom na 3dc. Sretno!
Edit: svejedno zovi doktora pa pitaj, možda ima neki razlog zašto misli krenuti 2dc!

----------


## SevenofNine

Hvala do neba na odgovoru, bas sam se izivcirala danas. A priori ovog ciklusa sam uzimala estrofem 7 dana, i traze mi hormone 2 dc. Nema veze ako su od 3 dana? Planirano je bilo krenuti sa stimulacijom od 2 dc, no sto je tu je. Sad sam se malo smirila. :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

Hormoni 2dc se možda vade radi progesterona (ako je previsok ne ide se u stimulaciju), to uglavnom u Petrovoj rade pa možeš pitati na njihovoj temi. Kod nas u Ri se to nije vadilo nego se u kratki protokol uobičajeno kretalo 3dc i bok.
2dc se kreće i s klomifenima, koje si lijekove ti dobila?

Ne znam kako je u ST, ali mislim da nijedan privatnik ne radi nedjeljom, dobro da je subota pa stigneš još nazvati što za tvoj konkretan slučaj.

----------


## SevenofNine

Ja sam dobila Bemfola/Cetrotide, a od hormona vadim e2, p4, lh.

----------


## mejan

pozdrav cure.
ide li koja od vas u bolnicu na postupak?
dobila sam termin za prvi pregled ali me zanima koliko se cekaju lijekovi (tako su mi rekli, da se lijekovi najduze cekaju) pa cisto da znam. 
i placaju li se lijekovi ako se postupak obavlja preko uputnice? negdje sam cula da se nesto placa.
svaka info dobro dosla.
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## SevenofNine

Ja sam u bolnici u postupku, ne placaju se lijekovi vec ih pokriva zdravstveno. Na papiru na kojem pise koje pretrage treba obaviti, pise da se po lijekove dolazi svaki 3.ponedjeljak u mjesecu. Meni se tocno tako ciklus i namjestio. Kod koga ides na konzultacije, jesi obavila sve pretrage, briseve, spermiogram?

----------


## mejan

obavila briseve, spermiogram, hormone, sonoHSG...
imam termin kod dr.marusic ali do termina imam jos dva ciklusa pa me zato zanimalo, cisto da znam koliko se otprilike ceka na sve.

----------


## mejan

> pise da se po lijekove dolazi svaki 3.ponedjeljak u mjesecu. Meni se tocno tako ciklus i namjestio.


znaci li to da ako menstruaciju dobijem nesto prije pa ne mogu uzeti lijekove, da moram cekati iduci ciklus?

----------


## SevenofNine

Ja pretpostavljam da ces krenuti s postupkom 1.ciklu nakon pregleda, mozda i oni izlaze u susret oko podjele lijekova kad im dodes s protokolom upisati se. 
Meni je bila situacija drugacija jer sam bila na terapiji i tada se upisala za 9.mj,  dobila sam protokol te dosla krajem 8.mj po lijekove. Neka se neko jos javi, jesu li susretljivi s lijekovima da se ne gubi ciklus?
Sto rec da se toliko dugo ceka na 1.pregled, guzva sad na jesen ili je tako stalno kod nje. Ja sam kod dr.Mrsica cekala mjesec dana

----------


## SevenofNine

Kad dodes s protokolom, oni ti daju lijekove koje drzis u frizideru i cekas 2 ili 3. dan ciklusa ovisno o dogovoru s doktoricom

----------


## mejan

pa ne znam je li to dugo, mjesec i pol na termin.. ali tako su mi se poslozili ciklusi.
kakav protokol? (nova sam u ovome pa jos hvatam sto to znaci :D )

u frizideru ih drzis? pretpostavljam da je rijec o injekcijama.

----------


## SevenofNine

Ja racunam 1 ciklus 1 mjesec  :Smile:  ajde nije puno mjesec i pol, proletit ce.
Protokol je papir s planiranim tokom lijecenja, sto ces uzimati od terapije. S tim odes na humanu reprodukciju i upisu te. I ja sam isto nova ali brzo pohvatas.
Tako je, drzala sam injekcije u hladnjaku. Ako vec nemas neka ti socijalni ginekolog ispise d1 uputnicu i kopiraj ju 15 puta, vrijedi godinu i nju odnosno kopije ces nositi kako budes dolazila.

----------


## mejan

meni su ciklusi kraci od 28 dana pa to brzo prodje  :Smile: 
imam uputnicu, rekla mi je zena na telefon da kopiram i donosim kopije, a original na sam postupak (ako sam dobro upamtila).
nemam protokol, samo su me narucili (mailom) 
kako se zovu injekcije? (sad bih ja to sve guglala  :Grin:  )

----------


## SevenofNine

Dat ce ti protokol nakon pregleda. Ja sam uzimala bemfolu 150 od 3 dana ciklusa do 11 dc, i dodatno cetrotide od 7 dc. Onda je isla stoperica Brevatcid da zaustavi rast folikula i punkcija 13 dan ciklusa. Dobila u venu lijek protiv boli i stvarno me nista nije bolilo, osamutilo me pa sam drijemala.
Ovisi o dijagnozi, mozda ti bude drugaciji protokol.
Ja sam bas prava kukavica, ali sam naucila samodavanje injekcija, jednom mi pokazali oni, a sljedece pute sama uz pomoc youtuba.

----------


## Upitnica

Drage MPO kolegice  :Smile: ,

tek sam dobila upute za obradu za MPO.
Tražila sam po temi, ali nisam našla baš sve pa ako može par uputa kad ste sve već s tim upoznate:

1. Krv za serološke testove (hepatitis i hiv) se vadi na higijenskom? Na stranici piše nešto "utorkom" al doktorica mi nijr znala reći jel tako ili svaki dan. Koliko se čekaju nalazi?
2. Krvna grupa i Rh se vadi na Križinama? Neki posebni dan? Posebni odjel? Ili na centralnom laboratoriju? Koliko se čekaju nalazi?
3. Hormoni se vade na nuklearnoj? Za koliko dolaze nalazi? Koliko se čekaju nalazi?

Bolje da ovu količinu krvi doniram, al šta je tu je..... :D

----------


## SevenofNine

1. i 2. radis sve na krizinama, hepatitis, hiv i krvna grupa, ne znam kako se zove odjel, prva zgrada kad dodes. Svaki dan se vadi krv, nalaz je gotov kroz nekoliko dana ne znam tocno da me ubijes.
Hormone vadis na onom centralnom za vadenje krvi, ulaz do Hitne pomoci.

----------


## SevenofNine

Cini mi se da nalazi budu kroz dan, dva osim mozda androstendiona kojeg sam cekala 2 tjedna.
Sve vadis 3 dan ciklusa, osim progesterona koji ide 21. dan ciklusa

----------


## Upitnica

> Cini mi se da nalazi budu kroz dan, dva osim mozda androstendiona kojeg sam cekala 2 tjedna.
> Sve vadis 3 dan ciklusa, osim progesterona koji ide 21. dan ciklusa


Puno hvala!  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog SM-J320F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 1latica

> Drage MPO kolegice ,
> 
> tek sam dobila upute za obradu za MPO.
> Tražila sam po temi, ali nisam našla baš sve pa ako može par uputa kad ste sve već s tim upoznate:
> 
> 1. Krv za serološke testove (hepatitis i hiv) se vadi na higijenskom? Na stranici piše nešto "utorkom" al doktorica mi nijr znala reći jel tako ili svaki dan. Koliko se čekaju nalazi?
> 2. Krvna grupa i Rh se vadi na Križinama? Neki posebni dan? Posebni odjel? Ili na centralnom laboratoriju? Koliko se čekaju nalazi?
> 3. Hormoni se vade na nuklearnoj? Za koliko dolaze nalazi? Koliko se čekaju nalazi?
> 
> Bolje da ovu količinu krvi doniram, al šta je tu je..... :D


Upitnica 1. i 2. Vadis na Krizinama na transfuziologiji, ne laboratorij. (trudnice imaju prednost, pa ćeš vjerojatno malo pričekati ako bude gužva) 

Spolne sam ja (prije 3 god) vadila na nuklearnoj 3-5 dan ciklusa,svi nalazi hormona su bili za 2/3 dana, čekala sam  samo Antimullerov hormon 3 tjedna. Sretno

----------


## MalaM22

Pozdrav cure! Evo i mi se spremamo na postupak krajem sljedećeg tjedna. U srijedu imamo zadnji dogovor sa doktorom kada će mi vjerovatno odrediti i terapiju. S obzirom da smo u Cita i da nam je ovo prvi postupak dali te lijekove kupujemo sami ili ih tamo dobijemo pa se onda to uračuna u konačnu cijenu? Ako ih kupujemo, u kojim ljekarnama i dali se prije moraju naručiti ili toga uvijek ima na zalihi? Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru. Svim curama želim sreću i da ostvare trudnoću što prije! :Smile:

----------


## Zuzika

> Ja racunam 1 ciklus 1 mjesec  ajde nije puno mjesec i pol, proletit ce.
> Protokol je papir s planiranim tokom lijecenja, sto ces uzimati od terapije. S tim odes na humanu reprodukciju i upisu te. I ja sam isto nova ali brzo pohvatas.
> Tako je, drzala sam injekcije u hladnjaku. Ako vec nemas neka ti socijalni ginekolog ispise d1 uputnicu i kopiraj ju 15 puta, vrijedi godinu i nju odnosno kopije ces nositi kako budes dolazila.


Po novim pravilima hzzzo-a, za svaki postupak treba nam nova uputnica. Ukinili su ono da vrijedi godinu dana

----------


## Zuzika

Po novim pravilima hzzzo-a za svaki postupak treba nova uputnica, ukinili su ono da vrijedi godinu dana

----------


## 1latica

Mala, sretno u dobrim ste rukama. U srijedu ćeš kod Lucije uzeti prvi dio ljekova. Ja sam ih plaćala odmah, kakosam ih uzimala. Postupak se plaća na dan transfera.

----------


## MalaM22

Latica hvala na odgovoru. Bili danas, tako smo i napravili, platili smo ih odmah. Dobila sam Gonal F po 225iu od 2 dana ciklusa do 5, onda 6 dan ultrazvuk. Nestrpljiva sam sad!  :Smile:

----------


## mejan

> Mala, sretno u dobrim ste rukama. U srijedu ćeš kod Lucije uzeti prvi dio ljekova. Ja sam ih plaćala odmah, kakosam ih uzimala. Postupak se plaća na dan transfera.


koliko te je kostao cijeli postupak s lijekovima?

----------


## 1latica

Mejan oko 18 000 kn.
Mala sretno!

----------


## MalaM22

> Mejan oko 18 000 kn.
> Mala sretno!


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## mejan

Hvala 1latica. i mi smo se odlucili za njih pa da znam koliko otprilike racunati.
MalaM22 sto je kod vas problem? (nazalost, ne mogu ti poslati privatnu poruku. moras imati mislim da minimalno 5 poruka na forumu da ti se otvori opcija s porukama  :Smile:  )

----------


## MalaM22

> Hvala 1latica. i mi smo se odlucili za njih pa da znam koliko otprilike racunati.
> MalaM22 sto je kod vas problem? (nazalost, ne mogu ti poslati privatnu poruku. moras imati mislim da minimalno 5 poruka na forumu da ti se otvori opcija s porukama  )


Da, znam to za poruke..Kod mene AMH nizak 9,75 pmol/l (31g.), a muž oligoasthenozoo... Ostali nalazi svi u redu. Dali ste vi već krenili u postupak ili ćete tek sad? Šta je kod vas problem? Sretno vam!  :Smile:

----------


## mejan

meni je jos nizi amh  :Sad: 
vec smo krenuli.
hvala  :Smile: 
sretno i vama i da bude iz prve!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## MalaM22

> meni je jos nizi amh 
> vec smo krenuli.
> hvala 
> sretno i vama i da bude iz prve!


Jel vama isto prvi put ili prvi u Cita? U kojoj ste fazi postupka? 
Hvala! Također sretno i da bude dobitni!

----------


## mejan

> Jel vama isto prvi put ili prvi u Cita? U kojoj ste fazi postupka? 
> Hvala! Također sretno i da bude dobitni!


prvi ivf. sad cekamo betu  :Smile: 
a vi?

----------


## MalaM22

> prvi ivf. sad cekamo betu 
> a vi?


Čekamo na transfer .  :Smile: Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Upitnica

Brzo vam i sretno prošlo čekanje! 

Znate li kako radi humana u rodilištu?
Rade li folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere subotom i nedjeljom?

Morat cu izlazit s posla....

----------


## mejan

> Čekamo na transfer . Sretno!


hvala! sretno i vama!  :Heart: 




> Brzo vam i sretno prošlo čekanje! 
> 
> Znate li kako radi humana u rodilištu?
> Rade li folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere subotom i nedjeljom?
> 
> Morat cu izlazit s posla....


hvala  :Heart: 
iskreno,ne znam ni gdje je to  :Smile:  od nekud mi informacija da privatnici rade vikendima al za drzavne nisam sigurna.

----------


## SevenofNine

Subotom rade, nedjeljom ne.

----------


## MalaM22

Mejan kako je prošla beta, jesi vadila ??  :Smile:

----------


## mejan

MalaM22 poslala sam ti por u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Sky1208

Pozdrav, mozete mi reci koje sve nalaze traze u cita? Naime imam jos jedan smrzlic 3 dana starosti u petrovoj, ali ako ne uspije i ovaj put dogovorili smo se da mijenjamo petrovu i idemo u cito pa da imam spremne nalaze na prvim konzultacijama. Hvala

----------


## 1latica

Pozdrav sky, nadam se da cam neće trebati info za Cito, ako ipak zatreba da znas: Kopija vjenčanog lista i osobnih iskaznica, spolni hormoni i hormoni štitnjače, krvna grupa+RH faktor, cervikalni brisevi, te za oba partnera biljezi na HIV i HEP i spermiogram za partnera. 
(kad smo mi išli prije 4 godine dr je htio nalaz spermiograma iz njihovog lab, pa smo se naručili na knzultacije npr. 10,a na spermiogram u 8:30. Dok smo cekali nalaz s-grama, popili kavu u kafiću ispod klinike)
Zbog antralnih folikula dobro je na dogovor ići u prvom dijelu ciklusa, pa eto da i to znaš. 
Btw, možeš i dr. P poslati mail, pa pitati treba li još nešto
Sretno

----------


## Sky1208

Hvala puno na info

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## Giny

Pozdrav svima ako uopće ima ikoga još na ovoj temi. Krećem u MPO vode pa bi mi bilo drago da imam još suboraca

----------


## Inesz

Drage forumašice, ako imate zamrznute zametke, završile ste svoj MPO put, te se susrećete s pitanjem - Što sa preostalim zametcima?
Poziv udruge RODA
https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html

----------


## skor_

Pozdrav svima... Ima tu koga da svjeze ide na mpo na splitsku ginekologiju?

----------


## SevenofNine

Spremam se za drugi postupak i ne mogu se sjetiti, radi li centralni lab subotom? Trebam izvaditi ponovno spolne hormone, naravno da mi 2 dc pada u subotu :/

----------


## coco11

Bok curke.

Molim Vas za info ako znate koliko se otprilike čeka na postupak u Splitu?
13.09 imamo konzultacije,sve nalaze imamo,ali evo znatiželjna sam i nestrpljiva jer je to prvi put da idemo u postupak.

Hvala

----------


## SevenofNine

Sve je to relativno, kod koga si i kakva je dijagnoza. Ja sam otisla na prve konzultacije kod jednog doktora davne 2017. sa svim nalazima i bilo je nekih nagadanja imam li polip ili ne, a to se ne moze vidjet bilo kad u ciklusu nego samo odredene dane pa sam dolazila 2 ili 3 ciklusa na uzv sta mi je bilo bezveze jer gubim vrijeme a na kraju nista od polipa nego je maternica blago na v . Nakon toga su me uhvatili bozicni praznici, nakon toga nekim cudom ostanem prirodno trudna i dozivim spontani. Dok sam se oporavila, istekli mi svi nalazi. Pa doslo ljeto. I bye bye godina dana otisla u vjetar.
Sljedeci put sam odlucila promijeniti doktora, od prvih konzultacija do postupka cca 4 mjeseca s tim da je bio dugi protokol i ljeto. Doktor nije gubio vrijeme nego smo odma isli na icsi i uspjeli. Kod koga si?

----------


## coco11

Evo odradili danas razgovor kod dr. Mršića.
18.10 opet idemo treba još neke nalaze napraviti,pa moguće u postupak u 11 misecu.
Nalaze treba ponavljati neke jer moraju biti rađeni u Splitu, ne prihvaćaju ove rađene u OB Šibenik.

----------


## SevenofNine

Super, i ja sam bila na kraju kod njega.

----------


## AB38

Jeli tkonimao iskustva sa dr. Paladom u vezi potpomognute oplodnje?

----------

